# Mississippi Bowhunters!!!!!



## hitman846

The last thread grew too big for the server to handle, it was 200+ pages, feel free to continue here, thanks for understanding.


----------



## ManInBlue

I was wondering why I lost all my posts & my subscription. WHEW! I thought I got banned or sumpthin.


----------



## mitchell

Lets do it again!


----------



## General RE LEE

My great great grandfather was from Union County, MS and was killed at the Battle of Brice's Crossroads in 1864 fighting for the State of Mississippi under Nathan Bedford Forrest.


----------



## swinestalker

Ya'll don't tell Boho, It'll break his heart!:Cry:


----------



## t smith

I'm new here and just read through all 200+ pages of the old thread over the weekend, glad I did before it dissappeared!

I'm picking my bow back up after an extended break, dropped it off at a local shop for a new string and tune up, and I'm studying on a new sight. If it gets my juices flowing again I'll pick out a new one for next year!

One thing is for sure an eye opener, new bow prices are incredible!


----------



## CajunCamo

Anybody been out scouting or gotten any good trail cam pics yet? We haven't done much on our lease other than putting out some minerals and getting a few pics. I'm starting to get excited for Oct. 1st! 

By the way Swinestalker, I looked through your photo album on your profile... My God those are some incredible deer!!!


----------



## swinestalker

CajunCamo said:


> Anybody been out scouting or gotten any good trail cam pics yet? We haven't done much on our lease other than putting out some minerals and getting a few pics. I'm starting to get excited for Oct. 1st!
> 
> By the way Swinestalker, I looked through your photo album on your profile... My God those are some incredible deer!!!


 Greenwell Springs ain't far from me. Where is your lease? I live on the Homochitto river in Wilkinson county. Besides around here, I hunt several areas along the Mississippi river from Lake Mary to Annas Bottom in Adams county.


----------



## mitchell

*Current pics*

About 10 miles from my house on a friends place.


----------



## swinestalker

That 8 in the middle is nice! Love big 8s.


----------



## 1seth

First Cam pull of the year, not too bad.


----------



## 1seth

ttt


----------



## dchughes7

First card pull.. Extremely excited for October 1.


----------



## ManInBlue

I need some help. How would a fella go about setting up a benefit shoot? 100% Proceeds to go to a needy family. I know who to contact at two clubs to possibly use their range. But beyond that...getting the word out. Still give trophies? Fees to shoot? Add an auction or just a plate supper? Give me some ideas please. Anyone done this that can offer assistance.

I just had the thought, so I am literally at step one this far.


----------



## ManInBlue

t smith said:


> I'm new here and just read through all 200+ pages of the old thread over the weekend, glad I did before it dissappeared!
> 
> I'm picking my bow back up after an extended break, dropped it off at a local shop for a new string and tune up, and I'm studying on a new sight. If it gets my juices flowing again I'll pick out a new one for next year!
> 
> One thing is for sure an eye opener, new bow prices are incredible!


If you read all 200 pages, you now have more useless information than you'll ever need.


----------



## jkm97

Shame about the old thread. Lots of good stuff in there.


----------



## BOHO

There y'all are! !!!! Hate about the old thread but lets get some new pics going. Ill post some oldies I came across the other day. Shot with Cato this afternoon. Not as long as I wanted to but had to get back to the Burg. Those critters are gonna be in trouble around him this year. I bet he gets his first deer from the ground with a bow this October. Ill wager an arrow on it.


----------



## dosse

Yea that was a mega thread. Here we go again. Season is on the horizon


----------



## mitchell

Seeing those pics fires me up. 

Swine I went ahead and took the plunge, and ordered one of those bow blinds. I talked at length to the guy who makes them. He has used them in South AL and is from MO. I won't be surprised if it turns out to be a bust, but had to at least try one. He assures me if I don't like it I can return it.

Do you have most of your natural blinds made before the season starts, or do you make some during the year as you find an area that looks hot?


----------



## hitman846

ManInBlue said:


> I was wondering why I lost all my posts & my subscription. WHEW! I thought I got banned or sumpthin.


You shouldn't have lost any posts,I just moved the thread to a place where it can't be opened due to it's size.


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> Seeing those pics fires me up.
> 
> Swine I went ahead and took the plunge, and ordered one of those bow blinds. I talked at length to the guy who makes them. He has used them in South AL and is from MO. I won't be surprised if it turns out to be a bust, but had to at least try one. He assures me if I don't like it I can return it.
> 
> Do you have most of your natural blinds made before the season starts, or do you make some during the year as you find an area that looks hot?


I just started work on some yesterday, but deer do not seem overly sensitive to natural blinds and I often make them up rather quickly on the fly in the field. Remember that good dense cover behind you is more important than what is in front, and if at all possible, have some limbs or cover above you. I carry some small hand held pruning shears in my daypack. The only way to know if the bow blind works is to try it, not just a time or two, but really commit and give it a fair shake. When I first tried Ghillies, it was a disaster! Had I gave up on them easily, it would have been a terrible mistake.


----------



## t smith

ManInBlue said:


> If you read all 200 pages, you now have more useless information than you'll ever need.




Can't ever have too much useless information!


----------



## mitchell

swinestalker said:


> Remember that good dense cover behind you is more important than what is in front, and if at all possible, have some limbs or cover above you.


I have now read in another place the importance of something over your head, something you told me last year. I do carry the pruners. I am hopeful this will be my year to see some sucess with the Ghillie. Will keep you posted. If you can, email me some MOJO. You know, your socks, bow, something ....................


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> I have now read in another place the importance of something over your head, something you told me last year. I do carry the pruners. I am hopeful this will be my year to see some sucess with the Ghillie. Will keep you posted. If you can, email me some MOJO. You know, your socks, bow, something ....................


 You already have all the mojo you'll ever need my friend. It is your willingness to try new things, think outside the box, and your passion for hunting the hard way.


----------



## ManInBlue

hitman846 said:


> You shouldn't have lost any posts,I just moved the thread to a place where it can't be opened due to it's size.


I went to the "go to all my posts" button - none of the MS stuff was on there...You had done got it hid. Post count didn't change.


----------



## BOHO

Guess who this natural born killer is


----------



## mitchell

I don't know but he looks like an old dude.


----------



## BOHO

Haha. Just experienced. I found a couple of me that I'll put up tomorrow. Back when I wasn't fat. Lol


----------



## BOHO

here's 2 pics of me back a few years ago. the buck was opening morning of gun season and the doe was with my ole bumble bee longbow kill with a 2315 and a wensel woodsman. shot her at 7 steps and had a blood trail about 40 yards and found her in a hollow about 150 yards from there. lucky.


----------



## mitchell

Anybody got any ideas about the acorn crop this year?

Dashing pic there Boho.


----------



## BOHO

I checked a dozen oaks the other day. About half had acorns. Only 2 of the white oaks were loaded but the ones that had acorns had a ton.


----------



## mitchell

*MS Hawg*

My nephew in law who is an all round ace guy sent me this pic from his cam. I am pretty sure either of these two would be shooters. What ya thiink?


----------



## ManInBlue

Yeah, either one of those would work.


----------



## BOHO

2 sure nuff studs for sure. I promise you if they come by me first he wont get a crack at em. lol


----------



## swinestalker

That one in the foregeound looks like a very old deer.


----------



## BOHO

the one in the foreground looks like a dang bull with horns !!!! that deer will go 275 if he goes an ounce. I bet nobody ever sees him after September either


----------



## deerhunt1988

Wow. Incredible body on that dude, even more so with him being a MS deer!


----------



## oakbowery

Since this is a Mississippi thread I'm wondering where most of you guys are located. I'm near Hattiesburg. ....anyone else?

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BOHO

I'm in Vicksburg and work in Clinton. Welcome to the new thread. Our old one got canned cause it was over 200 pages. So we're starting over again  What bows and broadheads you shoot oak?


----------



## oakbowery

BOHO said:


> I'm in Vicksburg and work in Clinton. Welcome to the new thread. Our old one got canned cause it was over 200 pages. So we're starting over again  What bows and broadheads you shoot oak?


Just bought a bowtech experience two weeks ago. Really like it so far. I've shot Muzzys for years and switched to the MX-3 when they came out. Been thinking about trying some swackers though. I tried rages when they first came out and didn't care for them so I've just stuck with my Muzzys. 

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t smith

Vicksburg here as well.....


----------



## BowTeker01

Corinth. Glad to find y'all. Good luck this year!!


----------



## mitchell

Live and work in Clinton. Hunt around Big Black N/W of here.

What will that dude score? Not that it matters. Look at the belly and hind quarters


----------



## gdunn

I'm in Ridgeland.

Learned last year that the Pearl River WMA is kind of a bust. I asked last season about it. Problem is it's a small area to hunt and you have several who don't take into consideration other hunters. So this season I'm looking for other places to hunt.


----------



## ManInBlue

Got some seed put out this afternoon. No clue how well it will do. The spot wasn't as open as I seemed to remember it. Did find another tree to climb...gonna have to use a lock on (which I don't have) but that gives me something to do. Got the camera out too. Will be quite a while before I get back out there to check it. Maybe it's in a decent spot.

Calhoun City here.


----------



## oakbowery

ManInBlue said:


> Got some seed put out this afternoon. No clue how well it will do. The spot wasn't as open as I seemed to remember it. Did find another tree to climb...gonna have to use a lock on (which I don't have) but that gives me something to do. Got the camera out too. Will be quite a while before I get back out there to check it. Maybe it's in a decent spot.
> 
> Calhoun City here.


What kind of seed are you putting out?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManInBlue

Throw & Grow - rye grass, clover, rape mix


----------



## Archman2013

oakbowery said:


> Since this is a Mississippi thread I'm wondering where most of you guys are located. I'm near Hattiesburg. ....anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


In the laurel area here, I mainly do all my hunting in Clarke county


----------



## t smith

ManInBlue said:


> Throw & Grow - rye grass, clover, rape mix


That stuff come up pretty good if you just throw it and grow it? I don't have a tractor or anything, I usually just fix up a spot with a heavy garden hoe, throw out some rye grass and turnip seeds and it is what it is.


----------



## oakbowery

ManInBlue said:


> Throw & Grow - rye grass, clover, rape mix


Will it make it this early? Still pretty hot. I've never planted mine this early, always to worried the heat will kill it. 

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhunt1988

Moved to Lucedale last month....I so look forward to hunting these sand bucks...not...Going to miss all the good public land hunting around Starkville!


----------



## oakbowery

deerhunt1988 said:


> Moved to Lucedale last month....I so look forward to hunting these sand bucks...not...Going to miss all the good public land hunting around Starkville!


GO DAWGS!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swinestalker

I live in the middle of nowhere way down in southwest MS. Have a house on the Homochitto River and another on Lake Mary near the MS river. Live so far back in the woods that my good friends Boho and Mitchell won't even come visit me!


----------



## BOHO

LOl swine !!!! I promise we are gonna make it down one day. Just might wait til it cools off so you can teach us some stuff about hunting, live action kind of thing  I'll even bring my fingers compound since I'll have you there to track 

also oak, those are some good heads but dont forget grim reapers and spitfires. they are all I shoot now for deer. if we ever get some pigs I'll carry some griiz tricks or slick tricks in my quiver for some pork


----------



## BowTeker01

Got all the pigs you want up here in the N part of the state. 

Anyone notice a difference in deer quality yet since they introduced the new minimum buck size a few years ago?


----------



## mitchell

swinestalker said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere way down in southwest MS. Have a house on the Homochitto River and another on Lake Mary near the MS river. Live so far back in the woods that my good friends Boho and Mitchell won't even come visit me!


Man those two need to be horse whipped. For sure. No excuse.


----------



## ManInBlue

oakbowery said:


> Will it make it this early? Still pretty hot. I've never planted mine this early, always to worried the heat will kill it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I have no idea. First time planting anything. The bag says from mid-August through the fall. It was only one 5# bag. I'm not out much either way. Wanted it in early enough to bestirring in October. May be too early, gotta do it when I could do it


----------



## oakbowery

ManInBlue said:


> I have no idea. First time planting anything. The bag says from mid-August through the fall. It was only one 5# bag. I'm not out much either way. Wanted it in early enough to bestirring in October. May be too early, gotta do it when I could do it


I hear ya, I've never had luck with clover and rape. I planted two separate areas in one food plot two years ago. Half had oats and rye and the other half had the rye, clover, rape mix. The deer mowed down the oats and didn't touch the other area so I quit planting clover and rape. I mix rye and oats now. Its been working good for me.

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dosse

I'm from the greenwood area. Been slow for pics so far this summer for me.


----------



## jkm97

Newton County here. Haven't even thought about putting a camera out yet. I may get out in the woods a bit after the dove hunt next Monday.


----------



## Stanford

I am in Ripley in NE Ms. I only have 1 buck on camera so far and he is a 3 point, so I am not really too excited yet.


----------



## ManInBlue

t smith said:


> That stuff come up pretty good if you just throw it and grow it? I don't have a tractor or anything, I usually just fix up a spot with a heavy garden hoe, throw out some rye grass and turnip seeds and it is what it is.


I kinda raked the ground a little, then raked over the seed. Didn't do all I could have or probably should have. Ground was moist so maybe it'll start to take root and do something. We'll see.


----------



## gdunn

Here's a question and see what anyone knows.. When I lived in North Carolina, the NC Bowhunters Association had a deal in several areas with HOAs for their members to hunt the subdivisions. I wonder if there's one in MS that would allow us to do that or even a HOA. I know in Madison, there are several that have huge deer. I'd hate to think some kid at a bus stop is being harassed by them white tailed menances.


----------



## BOHO

To my knowledge MS has nothing like that. I think u can bowhunt city limits though with landowner permission.


----------



## ManInBlue

Yeah, boho, some of the cities have special hunts, or draws.


----------



## BOHO

oh ok. good to know. I spend all my time at my camp. I know it the best and feel like I need to hunt there after paying all that money


----------



## msbowhunter76

What's happening fellas. Long time. Finally getting settled in the new house and kids in school. Looking forward to bow season. Been shooting in the evenings and getting things ready a little bit at a time. The bow shop is up and going here in Hernando. If you get up this way, check em out. DOA...DeSoto Outdoors and Archery.


----------



## bobcat91

I was looking for the old thread and found this one. I'm looking forward to the season and breaking in my new Bowtech Experience. Every time I start to get excited, we get some dadgum 100 degree weather. I'm ready for some 70 degree weather falling into the forties.


----------



## oakbowery

bobcat91 said:


> I was looking for the old thread and found this one. I'm looking forward to the season and breaking in my new Bowtech Experience. Every time I start to get excited, we get some dadgum 100 degree weather. I'm ready for some 70 degree weather falling into the forties.


How you liking the Experience? I bought one several weeks ago and love it so far. 

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t smith

Man, in the low 60's out there this morning!


----------



## mitchell

msbowhunter76 said:


> What's happening fellas. Long time. Finally getting settled in the new house and kids in school. Looking forward to bow season. Been shooting in the evenings and getting things ready a little bit at a time. The bow shop is up and going here in Hernando. If you get up this way, check em out. DOA...DeSoto Outdoors and Archery.


Down here in Clinton. Good to have you on the thread. What bow lines and stands do you carry? I see Strother in your signature.


----------



## mitchell

bobcat91 said:


> I was looking for the old thread and found this one. I'm looking forward to the season and breaking in my new Bowtech Experience. Every time I start to get excited, we get some dadgum 100 degree weather. I'm ready for some 70 degree weather falling into the forties.


Hey I am just west of you in Clinton. I am with you; looking forward to some cooler weather. And less humidity!!!!


----------



## bobcat91

oakbowery said:


> How you liking the Experience? I bought one several weeks ago and love it so far.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I love it. I went back and forth between it and the Insanity and finally decided on the Experience because it was a little quieter. It is so much better a bow that I am capable of shooting that its crazy. Very quiet and extremely accurate. I have moved my Allegiance to my backup bow.


----------



## bobcat91

I am wondering if any of you guys are members of the Mississippi bowhunters association? I don't do any 3D shooting and wonder if it's worth it. If you are a member let me know what you like about being a member?


----------



## mitchell

I am a lifetime member, but did so because they represent us well at the legislature, and because I want to support bowhunting in MS. There are not a lot of literal personal benefits that relate to me, but sometimes you do stuff to just help the whole situation. With all the PETA junk around, and the Country wanting to take away my guns, I am supporting any level headed hunting organization I can. The guys who work for the MBA are doing it gratus, and are long time hunters. Good guys.


----------



## CajunCamo

swinestalker said:


> Greenwell Springs ain't far from me. Where is your lease? I live on the Homochitto river in Wilkinson county. Besides around here, I hunt several areas along the Mississippi river from Lake Mary to Annas Bottom in Adams county.


Our lease is just south of Port Gibson, west of Hwy 61. Small place, 380 acres, thick woods with very steep ridges. LOTS of hunting pressure and we don't see very many deer, but there are some quality bucks killed in the area every year. I grew up turkey hunting in the Homochitto National Forest, so I know the area pretty well. Sorry for such a delayed response!


----------



## bobcat91

mitchell said:


> I am a lifetime member, but did so because they represent us well at the legislature, and because I want to support bowhunting in MS. There are not a lot of literal personal benefits that relate to me, but sometimes you do stuff to just help the whole situation. With all the PETA junk around, and the Country wanting to take away my guns, I am supporting any level headed hunting organization I can. The guys who work for the MBA are doing it gratus, and are long time hunters. Good guys.


That's good to know. I'll look into it.


----------



## msbowhunter76

mitchell said:


> Down here in Clinton. Good to have you on the thread. What bow lines and stands do you carry? I see Strother in your signature.


Thanks...glad to be back on. Their a Mathews/Mission retailer and I believe they have some Milleniums in stock. I like the Cottonwood replacement treestand parts and accessories they carry...its good stuff and super comfortable.
I AM part of the Strotherhood!!!


----------



## ManInBlue

'Sup '76?!?! Where's the shop? Do they have a range too? & where'd you move? We need to hook up again sometime.

Mudcreek has opened in Tupelo, too. Looks like a good place. Gonna go shoot some indoor 3D Saturday, I hope. I'll give a review if I make it over there.


----------



## BOHO

Dove season is just a few days away. We will plant next weekend if we can get a shower next week. So ready for October to get here! !!!


----------



## msbowhunter76

ManInBlue said:


> 'Sup '76?!?! Where's the shop? Do they have a range too? & where'd you move? We need to hook up again sometime.
> 
> Mudcreek has opened in Tupelo, too. Looks like a good place. Gonna go shoot some indoor 3D Saturday, I hope. I'll give a review if I make it over there.


'Sup MIB! Moved to Hernando. Always wanted to be here...love it. The shop is off Hwy. 51 here in Hernando and they do have an 8 lane indoor range. Real nice place. Give me a shout if you're in the area. Give us a low down 'bout Mud Creek if you make it. 

MBA member here. They do a GREAT job representing us and our sport.


----------



## ManInBlue

I couldn't remember if you were moving north or moving south. I'll holla next time I'm in Southaven and have some time.


----------



## ken winters

Let me know, I could stand some practice.


----------



## ken winters

oakbowery said:


> Since this is a Mississippi thread I'm wondering where most of you guys are located. I'm near Hattiesburg. ....anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Greenwood here.


----------



## kilby91

Raymond, Ms... I'm getting the bow hunting fever for sure! We are leaving in 3 wks headed to New Mexico chasing elk. Can't wait for hunting season!!!!!


----------



## BOHO

college football starts today !!!!!! fall and everything else is right around the corner now


----------



## PFD42

Live and work in Pearl , home of the greatest Firedept in the state . Hunt in Holmes and Hinds counties, Big Black of coarse .


----------



## PFD42

Headed to Ky in a couple weeks to kick the season off , hope bring back ole velvet horn.


----------



## ManInBlue

Woo-hoo!! The boss lady said I can go to Tupelo Saturday. That's why I married her!


----------



## bigoman

Jasper county here, pics a little slower this year, maybe cuz I was lazy and just got the cameras out five days ago, had several make it last year so should be exciting! How do you go about joining Mississippi bow hunters ?


----------



## BowTeker01

kilby91 said:


> Raymond, Ms... I'm getting the bow hunting fever for sure! We are leaving in 3 wks headed to New Mexico chasing elk. Can't wait for hunting season!!!!!


May wanna check out the thread I posted in the bow hunting showcase forum about dead elk in NM.


----------



## ManInBlue

Google 'em. Go to the web site and join up. I'd give you a link but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## BowTeker01

Just joined up myself. Here's the link:https://protected.imoutdoorshosting.com/mississippibowhunters/htm_files/mba_member_form.htm


----------



## possum bend

BowTeker01 said:


> Just joined up myself. Here's the link:https://protected.imoutdoorshosting.com/mississippibowhunters/htm_files/mba_member_form.htm


Any of you that aren't members of the MBA need to be. It's less expensive than a pack of broadheads and they work their tails off to keep the legislature from taking away bow seasons as you know it.


----------



## bigoman

Thanks for the link!


----------



## kilby91

BowTeker01 said:


> May wanna check out the thread I posted in the bow hunting showcase forum about dead elk in NM.


Yeah, i saw that. Thats really tragic, and hopefully a contained thing. Those elk have a hard enough time down there with droughts and fires. Where we go is in southwestern New Mexico, a good ways away from that incident.


----------



## ManInBlue

So...Mudcreek Archery...worth the $10 to shoot. Good variety of targets 5-30 yards. Kudoo, gator, antelop, deer, hogs, wart hog, bear, cougar, turkey, beaver...have several set up as pop up targets (didn't shoot pop ups, didn't ask about them). They have a techno hunt (virtual reality hunting scenarios, $10/hour).

Overall great place, worth the drive. Go shoot with 'em!!


----------



## mitchell

Got a mature doe hanging around my house. I live in a neighborhood, with lots that are 2 acres. Behind me, there is a small about 1/8 area thicket where three lots back up to each other; sort of a buffer between our back yards. She has been hanging around there for the past week. I have deer in the back at night all the time, but seldom in the day light. I have not seen a fawn yet. What is up? Its real dry now. I don't see any particular food source unless its flowers. 

Any guesses?


----------



## jkm97

Anybody shoot any birds this morning? We did pretty good, killed 97 in our field. But man it was as hot as I can ever remember it being on Labor Day morning.


----------



## bayouarcher

I beleive we'll have a massive acorn crop. Spotted loads of them in a big oak by the camp a couple of weeks back. Had a decent rain season that am sure helped. I also saw loads of honey locusts on trees that didn't bare any last year.


----------



## BOHO

mitchell said:


> Got a mature doe hanging around my house. I live in a neighborhood, with lots that are 2 acres. Behind me, there is a small about 1/8 area thicket where three lots back up to each other; sort of a buffer between our back yards. She has been hanging around there for the past week. I have deer in the back at night all the time, but seldom in the day light. I have not seen a fawn yet. What is up? Its real dry now. I don't see any particular food source unless its flowers.
> 
> Any guesses?


Id say she's bedding in the woodlot and eating the neighbors flowers and other things in the yards. She might even be there Oct 1 if you dont harass her.  

didnt hear of any birds getting shot around here jk. we dont have a place to go anymore. 

hope that we dont have another bumper crop again this year bayou. I checked our bean trees and none of them have any beans


----------



## BowTeker01

Decent fella here


----------



## BOHO

really nice buck !!! good luck with him


----------



## CajunCamo

Hey guys, finally got a few good pictures on my cameras and thought I would share. The 10pt is a 4 yr old, I've gotten pics of him the past two seasons and the 8pt I have no prior knowledge of but he looks like a nice mature deer. As of right now I think I'm going to target the 8.


----------



## msbowhunter76

school me here guys...
Deer will eat the beans out of a honey locust tree??? Jack up close to honey locusts? Black locust and honey locust are two different things, right?


----------



## msbowhunter76

nice deeras guys!


----------



## bigoman

Nice deer, just got four different bucks on camera yesterday, getting more excited everyday, leaving tommorrow for a 28 day hitch in Saudi Arabia. Hope those bucks hang around till i get back!


----------



## BOHO

both good sausage deer for sure. 

msbowhunter, black locust and honey locust are 2 different trees. deer wont eat black locust at all. deer will eat honey locust beans IF they are moist. break open the pod. If its gooey and has a strong odor they will be along shortly, unless they smell you first. haha the black locust is a small pod and the honey locust is a large pod thats a twisted dark color pod with multiple beans. If the pods are dry though they wont tough them. the black locust tree has single small thorns over the tree at random. honey locust have multiple thorns that come out in a small spot all over the tree. they also have poisonous tips so dont stick yourself


----------



## mitchell

msbowhunter76 said:


> school me here guys...
> Deer will eat the beans out of a honey locust tree??? Jack up close to honey locusts? Black locust and honey locust are two different things, right?


What Boho said. If you can locate a good honey locust it can be dynamite. Usually fine droppings galore.


----------



## ManInBlue

If a feller were inclined to locate one of them there Honey Locust trees, where might that feller start looking? Near creeks, cutovers, hill top...I have seen these before, unawares of what they was at the time. Now that I know what they is, I can't think of nare a one I've seent in my hunting spot. Sum a you ejumacated folk he'p me out on dis here subjeck. I'd be much ablidge.


----------



## mitchell

I find them around old home sites. Occasionally just find one in the woods. Old road beds. One club out NW of my house has clusters of them that will be 4 or 5 bunched together. The beans turn dark color before they drop. Deer absolutely love them if the beans are still moist.


----------



## Deer n Duck

This is going to be my first bow season this year in our new lease in Mississippi. I am from Louisiana but it's only about a 2 hour drive. I CANNOT WAIT! Also with a 10 point on cam!


----------



## ManInBlue

Yep...haven't seen one. Can't seem to locate a persimmon either. Guess I'll just sit and wait...as usual. I WILL move more than I did last year.


----------



## mitchell

Deer n Duck said:


> This is going to be my first bow season this year in our new lease in Mississippi. I am from Louisiana but it's only about a 2 hour drive. I CANNOT WAIT! Also with a 10 point on cam!


Where is your lease? Are you on the river?


----------



## ManInBlue

Daytime doe pics. One set of three pics in two weeks. At least I got something...and it wasn't hogs. On the bright side, the rye grass is coming in nicely.


----------



## BOHO

we got our plots planted today. our bean trees dont have any beans this year. I got some daytime pics of a couple does but no bucks. one was HUGE (pregnant huge)


----------



## BowTeker01

Got a few better ones of him this week


----------



## dosse

Still slow on my cams. Have one nice buck that id love to arrow but He only shows about once every two weeks. Cool thing is I have both of his sheds from last year. I have been hanging stands this weekend and settif cameras. Have ten out for this week so hopefully I can find some new deer 










Here he is last year.


----------



## BowTeker01

dosse said:


> Still slow on my cams. Have one nice buck that id love to arrow but He only shows about once every two weeks. Cool thing is I have both of his sheds from last year. I have been hanging stands this weekend and settif cameras. Have ten out for this week so hopefully I can find some new deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is last year.


He'd be a freak if he made it another year


----------



## BOHO

he sure would. I dont think I could pass him though. I know nobody else would, where I hunt anyway


----------



## BowTeker01

BOHO said:


> he sure would. I dont think I could pass him though. I know nobody else would, where I hunt anyway


Guess it depends on the area and if anyone hunts it. I doubt I could pass on him unless I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt nobody else had a shot at him.


----------



## BOHO

Im the same way. We hunt 307 acres of highly pressured land. We have some good deer occasionally and are passing up better deer every year, but not that good. lol


----------



## msbowhunter76

Where you located BT? See you shoot a Strother too...you don't let just anybody work on that fine piece of machinery do you?


----------



## mattheww1377

Tupelo Ms... but we don't have deer like that up here... Man some of those are nice!!!!


----------



## BowTeker01

msbowhunter76 said:


> Where you located BT? See you shoot a Strother too...you don't let just anybody work on that fine piece of machinery do you?


Yeah man, I love my Strothers. Actually sent it off to Tony219er today to have him work his magic on it. I got screwed on a string and tune deal by Wicked1 so he's fixing me up. 

I live in Corinth which is about 45 minutes N of Tupelo and an hour and a half E of Memphis. You?


----------



## msbowhunter76

BowTeker01 said:


> Yeah man, I love my Strothers. Actually sent it off to Tony219er today to have him work his magic on it. I got screwed on a string and tune deal by Wicked1 so he's fixing me up.
> 
> I live in Corinth which is about 45 minutes N of Tupelo and an hour and a half E of Memphis. You?


Hernando here. My Strother tech is James Weeks...Diamondback Archery Shop in Gibson, GA. How did you box yours up to ship it. I need to send mine to Weeks bad.


----------



## BowTeker01

msbowhunter76 said:


> Hernando here. My Strother tech is James Weeks...Diamondback Archery Shop in Gibson, GA. How did you box yours up to ship it. I need to send mine to Weeks bad.


Cool. My dad lives in Southaven. I just wrapped my cams in bubble wrap and taped it. Then put the bow in a big garbage bag with some newspaper and put it in a regular bow box.


----------



## msbowhunter76

BowTeker01 said:


> Cool. My dad lives in Southaven. I just wrapped my cams in bubble wrap and taped it. Then put the bow in a big garbage bag with some newspaper and put it in a regular bow box.


I moved from Southaven to Hernando. Where is 219er located?


----------



## BowTeker01

msbowhunter76 said:


> I moved from Southaven to Hernando. Where is 219er located?


He's in Indiana. He has a link in his signature that details his tuning process and such


----------



## BOHO

Little cool snap coming thru tomorrow. Might have to sling a few sat am. Anybody else getting the itch?


----------



## BowTeker01

BOHO said:


> Little cool snap coming thru tomorrow. Might have to sling a few sat am. Anybody else getting the itch?


Gettin an itch?! Man I think I got da mange!!


----------



## black_ice_84

Been itching!! I haven't even pulled it out yet. just got a couple of stands up and the wife is begging for me to sight in her crossbow. I tell you what we do need though, some good long rain!! I have two plots planted, one two weeks ago and the other one yesterday. from the looks of it, its not going to be a very productive bow season on the plot side. Oh, here is a buck I've been keeping tabs on, pull this one from my camera today. Hoping he sticks his pretty lil head out this October!


----------



## mitchell

Nice buck. 98 degrees? Man I will be glad when it warms up. 

Bone dry in Jackson. Not planting until we get some water from somewhere


----------



## Xmaster

I live in Baton Rouge but have been hunting in a lease near Fort Adams for 8 years. Our deer rut in January, where are you hunting and when is the peak of your rut?


----------



## swinestalker

Xmaster said:


> I live in Baton Rouge but have been hunting in a lease near Fort Adams for 8 years. Our deer rut in January, where are you hunting and when is the peak of your rut?


 Hunt the Fort Adams/Lake mary area and have a house on Lake Mary. What club are you in?


----------



## Xmaster

swinestalker said:


> Hunt the Fort Adams/Lake mary area and have a house on Lake Mary. What club are you in?


Cotton Hill


----------



## 1seth

Anybody shooting bluewings this weekend?


----------



## swinestalker

Xmaster said:


> Cotton Hill


Know it well. In the late 70s and early 80s my uncles and I would leave on mules before daylight and hunt from the Cotton hill bluffs all through Artonish, Loch Levan and Jackson point.


----------



## BOHO

No hunting for me til Oct bow season. I hunt just outside of port gibson and our peak rut is usually the 17th or 18th of Dec thru around the 2nd or 3rd of January


----------



## jwatts

Man I am late to the game. I wondered why I quit getting post notifications for the old thread. Anybody get drawn for any of the WMA hunts? Myself and JRN11 are headed to Natchez State Park for an archery hunt 12/28-12/30. I am pretty fired up about that hunt.


----------



## BOHO

yep. our old thread got canned. hopefully everybody can see this one at some point though. I dont know of anybody that put in for the draw hunts JW. good luck in Natchez though. Hope you hit the rut just right


----------



## swinestalker

jwatts said:


> Man I am late to the game. I wondered why I quit getting post notifications for the old thread. Anybody get drawn for any of the WMA hunts? Myself and JRN11 are headed to Natchez State Park for an archery hunt 12/28-12/30. I am pretty fired up about that hunt.


I have found some really good sheds on the Kanahal archery range that is part of the Natchez state park.


----------



## ManInBlue

Went by DOA in Hernando...was a little disappointed. They've been swamped, but I was hoping to shoot a Creed,
Hei-m or ZXT and they didn't have anything set up to shoot. When they get one set up it gets sold. So this is not a knock on the business, just the experience. Seemed like great folks, talked to them for a few minutes


----------



## BowTeker01

ManInBlue said:


> Went by DOA in Hernando...was a little disappointed. They've been swamped, but I was hoping to shoot a Creed,
> Hei-m or ZXT and they didn't have anything set up to shoot. When they get one set up it gets sold. So this is not a knock on the business, just the experience. Seemed like great folks, talked to them for a few minutes


Are they a new shop? I've heard great things about MudCreek in Tupelo. I hope to swing by tomorrow and check em out


----------



## jwatts

swinestalker said:


> I have found some really good sheds on the Kanahal archery range that is part of the Natchez state park.


I plan to focus on that area when I scout. I hunted it a few years back, but never got around the range area.


----------



## dosse

Well the cameras had a slow week. Didn't find what I was expecting. Let them roll again and hope something shows. I went to the grenada bowhunters shoot out yesterday and had a good time. Didn't shoot very well but it was still fun. May go back today and shoot the other range. Other thn that I plan on enjoying the cooler temps and doing some scouting


----------



## swinestalker

jwatts said:


> I plan to focus on that area when I scout. I hunted it a few years back, but never got around the range area.


Haven't been out there in a couple of years since the archery club went out of business, but it is a gorgeous area. If they've let those fields and open ridge tops grow up, that place will be a goldmine for deer.


----------



## jwatts

swinestalker said:


> Haven't been out there in a couple of years since the archery club went out of business, but it is a gorgeous area. If they've let those fields and open ridge tops grow up, that place will be a goldmine for deer.


Thanks for the tip. I may be limited on scouting time. I will scout around there, and use the gps coordinates from my last hunt as a backup.


----------



## BowTeker01

Just found an app I wanted to share with y'all incase y'all didn't have it. It's called Antler Insanity and has a lot of great features. Check it out


----------



## BOHO

hope you find something good JW. 

It was really nice yesterday and this morning. Starting to warm up gain but hopefully we can get a strong cool front to push thru here soon. I gotta go do some looking and hang and strap a couple stands before long. We planted on the 7th and Im thinking we will have grass up by this next weekend.


----------



## HOPIN4ABOAT

Tagged for later I may hunt some family land there this year.


----------



## ManInBlue

BowTeker01 said:


> Are they a new shop? I've heard great things about MudCreek in Tupelo. I hope to swing by tomorrow and check em out


Been open a few months. Mathew's dealer. Mudcreek is nice. Not much in the way of purchasing equipment, but a nice range and priced well. You'll enjoy it.

Where are you located?


----------



## BowTeker01

ManInBlue said:


> Been open a few months. Mathew's dealer. Mudcreek is nice. Not much in the way of purchasing equipment, but a nice range and priced well. You'll enjoy it.
> 
> Where are you located?


I live in Corinth. Went to the mall and Scruggs today in tupelo and swung by MudCreek just a few minutes after they closed at 6. Looked nice from what i could tell through the windows, but empty as far as equipment goes.


----------



## BOHO

always good to see a good shop pop up. they are few and far between. 

swinestalker has it made though. never needs a bow shop and hunts off the ground so no need for expensive treestands or safety harnesses. gets in and gets out. cant beat that with a stick


----------



## mitchell

What will that Antler Insanity app do for me?


----------



## BowTeker01

mitchell said:


> What will that Antler Insanity app do for me?


----------



## horse sense

Anyone hunitng the Noxubee refuge near starkville? I visited my son the weekend and we spent Saturday scouting for him a place to bowhunt. We dispatched a couple of snakes and saw several turkeys. The land we walked was very nice. How much pressure can he expect. We found a few spots over 1 mile in from road so I hope he want have too much company.

Keith


----------



## dchughes7




----------



## Greenmachine69

horse sense said:


> Anyone hunitng the Noxubee refuge near starkville? I visited my son the weekend and we spent Saturday scouting for him a place to bowhunt. We dispatched a couple of snakes and saw several turkeys. The land we walked was very nice. How much pressure can he expect. We found a few spots over 1 mile in from road so I hope he want have too much company.
> 
> Keith


Good area..big deer have fell in that area


----------



## DeathSeason

This guy showed up here in the past couple of weeks. Couple of younger smaller bucks as well (3) and 2 spikes.


----------



## mitchell

BowTeker01 said:


> View attachment 1764939


Thanks. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## msbowhunter76

Please Lord, bring the rain!!!


----------



## BowTeker01

msbowhunter76 said:


> Please Lord, bring the rain!!!


By golly we're getting it up north right now. Coming down like pouring piss out of a boot!!!


----------



## Justin.dees

Some of my pics from past couple months. Hope they stick around till the first!


----------



## oakbowery

horse sense said:


> Anyone hunitng the Noxubee refuge near starkville? I visited my son the weekend and we spent Saturday scouting for him a place to bowhunt. We dispatched a couple of snakes and saw several turkeys. The land we walked was very nice. How much pressure can he expect. We found a few spots over 1 mile in from road so I hope he want have too much company.
> 
> Keith


You'll be okay during bow season but it got ridiculous for me after gun season opened up. 

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BOHO

great pics guys !!!!!! keep em coming. I dont even have my camera out now but will prolly put it out this next weekend. Cant wait for the opener. should be nice and cool in the am. Time to start shooting.


----------



## horse sense

thanks for the info. He doesnt have a gun at school. So it will be bow only for hiim.

Keith


----------



## kentwood1

Hello all. Hunting near Liberty. Do any of you know of ant Bowtech dealers near my area?


----------



## swinestalker

kentwood1 said:


> Hello all. Hunting near Liberty. Do any of you know of ant Bowtech dealers near my area?


Welcome, I live about 25 minutes from Liberty on the Homochitto River. There is a little shop in Woodville at the 4 way stop that deals with Bowtech and Pse. (601-888-3900). They may be able to help depending on what you need.


----------



## jkm97

horse sense said:


> Anyone hunitng the Noxubee refuge near starkville? I visited my son the weekend and we spent Saturday scouting for him a place to bowhunt. We dispatched a couple of snakes and saw several turkeys. The land we walked was very nice. How much pressure can he expect. We found a few spots over 1 mile in from road so I hope he want have too much company.
> 
> Keith


I killed some deer there about a decade ago while a student at MSU. Check around the Smith Field area, especially the little hardwood strip behind the cemetery. I killed a few there.


----------



## BOHO

hey JK, hows things coming along with the Widow?


----------



## Rebelrick

Oak , Like your Avatar


----------



## kentwood1

swinestalker said:


> Welcome, I live about 25 minutes from Liberty on the Homochitto River. There is a little shop in Woodville at the 4 way stop that deals with Bowtech and Pse. (601-888-3900). They may be able to help depending on what you need.


Thinking of getting a Bow tech next year and wanna shoot a couple first.


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> hey JK, hows things coming along with the Widow?


Rolling right along, can't wait for opening day. It took me about a month to get used to no let-off, and another two months to get my form down right were I could bareshaft well enough to find the right spine. Not I am getting perfect flight with my Magnus Buzzcuts and I can put my arrows into the killzone on my bear target shot after shot at 20 yards. I probably will not shoot any farther than that this year, but I should be good 20 and in.


----------



## kentwood1

swinestalker said:


> Welcome, I live about 25 minutes from Liberty on the Homochitto River. There is a little shop in Woodville at the 4 way stop that deals with Bowtech and Pse. (601-888-3900). They may be able to help depending on what you need.


Thanks. I wanna get a Bowtech next year and would like to shoot a couple of them.


----------



## swinestalker

Took the old stick and string on a walk about today hog hunting/scouting. Did not see any hogs, but lord it seems like there was a deer behind every bush. They were really moving.


----------



## mitchell

Finally, a little drop in temp and some rain. The woods have come back alive. Had two neighborhood does in my front yard at 8:30 last night. I think they may have been spying on me.


----------



## oakbowery

Rebelrick said:


> Oak , Like your Avatar


Thanks, yours looks pretty good too.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## oakbowery

jkm97 said:


> I killed some deer there about a decade ago while a student at MSU. Check around the Smith Field area, especially the little hardwood strip behind the cemetery. I killed a few there.


What's your degree in? I graduated in 07 in Civil Engineering. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## BowTeker01

oakbowery said:


> What's your degree in? I graduated in 07 in Civil Engineering.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


You know an Aaron Wade?


----------



## oakbowery

BowTeker01 said:


> You know an Aaron Wade?


Name sounds familiar.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## BOHO

jkm97 said:


> Rolling right along, can't wait for opening day. It took me about a month to get used to no let-off, and another two months to get my form down right were I could bareshaft well enough to find the right spine. Not I am getting perfect flight with my Magnus Buzzcuts and I can put my arrows into the killzone on my bear target shot after shot at 20 yards. I probably will not shoot any farther than that this year, but I should be good 20 and in.


thats awesome man. I wish you the greatest success with it. Just dont forget to post some pics of the kills this year. When you kill one with a trad bow you tend to get so excited you forget the pics. At least I used to. lol


----------



## BowTeker01

oakbowery said:


> Name sounds familiar.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


I think he graduated with his civil engineering degree in 09. Worked for Tabor construction the whole time he was in.


----------



## oakbowery

BowTeker01 said:


> I think he graduated with his civil engineering degree in 09. Worked for Tabor construction the whole time he was in.


Cant remember him right off. I will say one thing.....almost every engineer I went to school with was a hunting *******, haha. Lots of good memories from Starkville.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## BowTeker01

oakbowery said:


> Cant remember him right off. I will say one thing.....almost every engineer I went to school with was a hunting *******, haha. Lots of good memories from Starkville.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


Yeah he's a good ole backwoods boy from Weir. Lifelong best friend of mine


----------



## oakbowery

Who uses corn to hunt over? Be honest....just curious.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## ManInBlue

oakbowery said:


> Who uses corn to hunt over? Be honest....just curious.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


I hunt Corp land and WMA...I'm not taking that risk. ROI sux when you add Mr Greenjeans to the equation. Although, I never see him. Still, not taking the chance. If I want to gamble, I'll go to Tunica, Philadelphia, or the coast.


----------



## oakbowery

ManInBlue said:


> I hunt Corp land and WMA...I'm not taking that risk. ROI sux when you add Mr Greenjeans to the equation. Although, I never see him. Still, not taking the chance. If I want to gamble, I'll go to Tunica, Philadelphia, or the coast.


Don't blame you. Mr Green pants in my area told me as long as I don't hunt from the road and drink (like all the dog hunters in my area) then he wouldn't mess with me even though he's seen my stands and feeders several times. Just depends on the game warden though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AWeghorst

Have you had any luck with the deer using that mineral lick? I have had mine our for over a month now and I haven't had any pics of them around it. 



dchughes7 said:


> View attachment 1743171
> View attachment 1743172
> View attachment 1743170
> 
> 
> First card pull.. Extremely excited for October 1.


----------



## AWeghorst

I'm right outside of Mendenhall in Puckett. 



oakbowery said:


> Since this is a Mississippi thread I'm wondering where most of you guys are located. I'm near Hattiesburg. ....anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kentwood1

WTH is this? http://m.enterprise-journal.com/spo...c-2340-11e3-9d78-0019bb2963f4.html?mode=image


----------



## Justin.dees

Northeast MS, Corinth.

Originally Posted by oakbowery 
Since this is a Mississippi thread I'm wondering where most of you guys are located. I'm near Hattiesburg. ....anyone else?

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowTeker01

Justin.dees said:


> Northeast MS, Corinth.
> 
> Originally Posted by oakbowery
> Since this is a Mississippi thread I'm wondering where most of you guys are located. I'm near Hattiesburg. ....anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Me too brother. Born and raised


----------



## swinestalker

kentwood1 said:


> WTH is this? http://m.enterprise-journal.com/spo...c-2340-11e3-9d78-0019bb2963f4.html?mode=image


 Don't know, Maybe an otter got lucky with a mountain lion?:set1_thinking:


----------



## Justin.dees

Sweet deal. Wasn't born here but been here as long as I can remember.


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> thats awesome man. I wish you the greatest success with it. Just dont forget to post some pics of the kills this year. When you kill one with a trad bow you tend to get so excited you forget the pics. At least I used to. lol


I hardly ever remember to take a pic no matter what I'm hunting with. Now that I finally got an Iphone it might be easier though...


----------



## jkm97

kentwood1 said:


> WTH is this? http://m.enterprise-journal.com/spo...c-2340-11e3-9d78-0019bb2963f4.html?mode=image


No idea what that is. You should post that in a thread by itself and see if anyone can ID it.


----------



## Kingfish750

Hopefully I can get a shot at this guy opening weekend, if not, it will probably January before he shows back up.


----------



## jwatts

kentwood1 said:


> WTH is this? http://m.enterprise-journal.com/spo...c-2340-11e3-9d78-0019bb2963f4.html?mode=image


Mississippi Swamp Lemur?

A guy I work with was telling me a few weeks ago how someone had run over a porcupine in that area a few years back. There must be some strange things happening outside of Magnolia.


----------



## 1seth

Here is a snapshot of a video, blue wing teal hunt outside louise, ms. Finished up hanging one last stand for the 1st while we were there, cant wait. Good luck to everybody.

http://youtu.be/X9ZT4_Wwoxs


----------



## AWeghorst

What do y'all have the best of luck with as far as attractants and minerals?? Anyone tried rice bran??


----------



## kentwood1

Rice bran works great.


----------



## AWeghorst

Awesome, I've been debating on buying some and trying it.. I've corned the crap out of em and want to give em something else.. 



kentwood1 said:


> Rice bran works great.


----------



## BOHO

We can't bait but its good stuff


----------



## BOHO

watched the weather tonight and looks like were getting a series of cool fronts thru here starting around next weekend. I feel that October cold and sniffles coming on early this year


----------



## JRAINEY

Hi everyone , my name is Jamie and I live on Sardis lake.
Been lurking for quite some time on y'all's thread.
Figured it was time I introduced myself, hope y'all don't mind.
Always nice to see fellow bow hunters from the same state
On such a national website. Good luck to everyone next week!!!


----------



## mitchell

Welcome aboard Jamie. Some real nut cases hang around here. Watch out for that Boho guy.


----------



## PFD42

Back from Kentucky with two big ole nannys in the cooler. Seen over 125 deer from the stand and countless amount driving in an out. Glassed a nice 140-150" on fri. Along with several 120's n 130's. Played cat in mouse with him for 5 days, never came to the beans the same way . Didn't get a buck this time but had a great time with friends and got some sausage/burger early. Now let's get this Ms season started ! Unfortunately I'm at the ole Firedept first fee days , do want be able to go until sat.


----------



## AWeghorst

PFD42 said:


> Back from Kentucky with two big ole nannys in the cooler. Seen over 125 deer from the stand and countless amount driving in an out. Glassed a nice 140-150" on fri. Along with several 120's n 130's. Played cat in mouse with him for 5 days, never came to the beans the same way . Didn't get a buck this time but had a great time with friends and got some sausage/burger early. Now let's get this Ms season started ! Unfortunately I'm at the ole Firedept first fee days , do want be able to go until sat.


Sweet.. which fd you work at man?


----------



## bowhunter711

Awesome thread!! I live in Florida but have 40 acres in Mississippi and love it up there. Any Greene county/Leaksville hunters on here?:teeth:


----------



## BowTeker01

bowhunter711 said:


> Awesome thread!! I live in Florida but have 40 acres in Mississippi and love it up there. Any Greene county/Leaksville hunters on here?:teeth:


My step dad is from Neely. Gotta bunch of family from that whole area. Ekes, Cooks, Hendersons mainly.


----------



## ManInBlue

JRAINEY said:


> Hi everyone , my name is Jamie and I live on Sardis lake.
> Been lurking for quite some time on y'all's thread.
> Figured it was time I introduced myself, hope y'all don't mind.
> Always nice to see fellow bow hunters from the same state
> On such a national website. Good luck to everyone next week!!!


Welcome aboard, Jamie. Nice to see someone north of I20 :teeth: Do you hunt CRN much?


----------



## Towboat_trash

swinestalker said:


> Greenwell Springs ain't far from me. Where is your lease? I live on the Homochitto river in Wilkinson county. Besides around here, I hunt several areas along the Mississippi river from Lake Mary to Annas Bottom in Adams county.


Where about in wilkinson County? We have a place on whiteschool rd off 24. I grew up huntin from bide to woodville so I know this whole area pretty good. I'm about to load up and head up to the camp for my last minute prep this weekend



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRAINEY

Hunt mostly corp land on south side of the lake.
Also have a lease in holly springs.


----------



## BOHO

Welcome Jamie. Always good to have new people add to the thread. What kind of bow, arrows and broadheads do you use?


----------



## JRAINEY

BOHO said:


> Welcome Jamie. Always good to have new people add to the thread. What kind of bow, arrows and broadheads do you use?


My equipment is listed in my sig.
And thank you guys for such a warm welcome!!!


----------



## BOHO

I see now. my bad. Im a reaper man myself. fantastic broadheads !!!


----------



## PFD42

AWeghorst said:


> Sweet.. which fd you work at man?


Pearl sta 4


----------



## skeet16

You Mississippi boys ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## oakbowery

Got these pics this past week. Not huge bucks but im definitely excited over them.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## BOHO

I am not quite ready yet. still gotta get some clothes washed and shoot a little more. broadheads are sharp though


----------



## jwatts

I am getting ready. I have my bag packed and my climber ready. All of my clothes are washed. I went today and found me a spot for opening morning. I plan to be sitting over a pea plot with 2 oaks dropping acorns that afternoon. I hope it pays off. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## BOHO

sounds like a prime spot JW. hope the wind cooperates for ya. dont forget the pics.  not sure when I'll get to go. the saturday after it opens is dads bday. and LSU and MS State is playing so I gotta watch that whoopin. lol


----------



## BOHO

got some stands strapped this morning. didnt find any acorns but our food plots are up good and all have lots of tracks and droppings in them. maybe I can find the time to slip down and get a nanny one evening after work. start the year off right. just a reminder for yall that use treestands, please dont forget those harnesses. its easy to do especially early in the year when you havent got in practice yet. no deer on the planet is worth dying or getting paralyzed for.


----------



## DeathSeason

Having trouble whether to take this guy, or give him another year! What would you all do?


----------



## BowTeker01

BOHO said:


> got some stands strapped this morning. didnt find any acorns but our food plots are up good and all have lots of tracks and droppings in them. maybe I can find the time to slip down and get a nanny one evening after work. start the year off right. just a reminder for yall that use treestands, please dont forget those harnesses. its easy to do especially early in the year when you havent got in practice yet. no deer on the planet is worth dying or getting paralyzed for.


You're absolutely correct man. Everyone stay safe this season!! And speaking of harnesses, I have a couple muddy outdoor harnesses brand new in the box if someone needs one, I'll do my best to cut a deal. They're small/mediums.


----------



## BOHO

DeathSeason said:


> View attachment 1773845
> 
> 
> Having trouble whether to take this guy, or give him another year! What would you all do?


he's for sure legal for state rules but he doesnt meet our criteria for our camp so I would have to pass. if he's a deer you'd like to shoot then by all means go for it.


----------



## Romero14

Hey everybody! I'm new to the this thread. Anybody hunting Hinds County near Utica? I'm from MS but moved to TN last Feb or my new job. My family is still there so I get to hunt family land. I planted grass on Labor Day and put out a couple of trail cams. Hopefully I'm getting some good pics. I plan on hitting the road home to MS in a few wks. Good luck to everybody next week.


----------



## jwatts

I have been doing a little last minute scouting the past few days. It looks like a very few oaks are starting to drop around here. If you find those acorns, you find the deer. I have been seeing a lot of deer feeding on acorns, and deer bedded right off of oak flats. It looks promising. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## swinestalker

Towboat_trash said:


> Where about in wilkinson County? We have a place on whiteschool rd off 24. I grew up huntin from bide to woodville so I know this whole area pretty good. I'm about to load up and head up to the camp for my last minute prep this weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a house on the Homochitto river in northern Wilkinson county near the Adams county line and another on Lake Mary down by Woodville. I am very familair with Whiteschool area, used to rabbit hunt out that way a few years ago.


----------



## JRAINEY

I'm not seeing any acorns at all.and found out this morning
I have to work all weekend!!!! That figures.


----------



## BOHO

welcome Romero. I hunt about 10 minutes from Utica off Old Port Gibson Rd at Rocky Springs. I havent seen any acorns on the ground at our camp yet. We have had bumper crops of acorns every year for the past 4 or 5 years. Looks like we might be a little thin on acorns this year. Id rather have it that way though cause if you scout enough and find that acorn tree thats droppin good its easy pickins if you can get the wind right.


----------



## jwatts

We are thin on acorns as well, but the trees with them have started dropping around here.


----------



## BOHO

are they water oaks or white oaks or what?


----------



## skeet16

Get out of bed fellas. It's time to shed blood. 
Everyone be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cleveland48

I'm from Belmont bout 45 min from Corinth. So far I have a few bucks on camera nothing special though. These are from near the Alabama line in Tishomingo county.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## not

Good luck to all! Be safe and post up some successful hunts!


----------



## jwatts

Boho, it seems to be mostly white oaks dropping.

I just finally got in my stand. My dang alarm didn't go off. I am glad I decided to hunt behind the house this morning.

Sent by carrier pigeon along the information superhighway.


----------



## BowTeker01

I hope y'all had better luck than me today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## horse sense

Help!
my son, a freshman at MSU, just called and told me the Noxubee refuge is closed do to Gov't Shut down. What the heck!!!!! Anyway. He had scouted a place and was all set for this weekend. Anybody got any suggestions?? I know its a long shot but I thought I would ask. I tempted tohave him go and hunt anyway, but I dont want him to get in trouble so far from home.


----------



## skeet16

Man to be 84 it was humid. Saw animals during both hunts. Will hit it again Friday afternoon and again Saturday. 
Man just think how big all those deer at Panther swamp will be not being hunted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jwatts

My luck continued this afternoon. I got to the stand and was putting my harness on when a deer came trotting up the trail and into the plot before it spotted me. It cut out blowing and took everything in the county with it. I got to the top of the stand and found that wasps had built a nest in a gap between the cushion and frame. I got to hunt from the ground this afternoon. I am going to bed and will see if it is any better in the morning.


----------



## BOHO

I cant help ya on the closed park hunt. I wouldnt risk it if it was me. 

there were some good bucks killed today. saw lots on facebook. one guy killed a good buck this am and a doe this pm. 

jw, sorry about the wasps but thats all part of early season hunting. just never know what you overlooked.


----------



## jwatts

Yeah, it happens. I just put the stand up last month. I have never had wasps build a nest on a lock on before. I did hunt a different property this afternoon. There were 3 different white oaks in the plot dropping acorns.


----------



## dosse

Got off work early today so I went to my best spot I had scouted out. Was able to get an opening afternoon doe around 630. It felt very very good to get one early.


----------



## jwatts

Congrats. I know it feels good to have one in the freezer this early in the season.

I just got back in from the woods. Things went much better for me today. My alarm actually went off this morning. I got in the woods a little before daylight. Around 7 I had a doe come straight down the road I was set up on. She fed to me head on, but turned and went in the woods just before she cleared a limb that was in the way. I may go back to the same spot tomorrow morning. I am seeing a good bit of sign in there, plus it's about 200 yards from my house. I won't be able to hunt any more afternoons until Friday or Saturday. It is going to be mornings only until then.


----------



## BOHO

Congrats dosse! !!! Nice doe man.

Good luck jw. Hope she comes back tomorrow. I'm hoping to get to hunt Sunday. We will see what the weather is doing.


----------



## swinestalker

Way to go Dosse! That is a fine doe. Been huntin hard since the opener. Pretty uneventful so far except for killing a rattlesnake opening morning. Came in for lunch and will be back in the woods shortly.


----------



## jwatts

Keep an eye out for snakes. All I lack is finding a coral snake and I will have almost stepped on every species of poisonous snake in MS in the past month or so. I am pretty sure the copperhead yesterday scared me the most, but not as bad as I scared him. Those suckers blend in with pine straw.


----------



## BOHO

had a big copperhead in the road by the house last night. couldnt find my dang flashlight !!! by the time I did and got back to him he was gone


----------



## ManInBlue

Got my stand hung this evening but will have to make some adjustments in the dark Saturday morning. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## acc328

*Opening day Doe!*

Opening day doe with Mathews ZXT 53lbs and thunderhead 100's!


----------



## BOHO

MIB, do it at first light. it will be safer and you can prolly do it quieter with less disturbance. 

congrats acc !!!!!! where ya hunting at and what equipment did ya use?


----------



## ManInBlue

Congrats, acc. That's a nice 'un.


----------



## jwatts

I hunted Copiah WMA this morning. I was one of 7 people there. It was nice to go and not have to fight the crowds that show up after gun season starts. As I was walking in the woods I heard someone drive past where I was parked and stop a little piece up the road. One of my friends hunts a spot about where that truck stopped so I figured it was him. When I went and signed out at the station after I was done I saw that it was him. He killed the first deer of the season up there this morning. He has a honey hole up there that has produced 3 or 4 deer a year, including one buck a year, for the past 3 or 4 years. He has that place figured out pretty good. I have a spot that is usually good for early season I plan to hit up this afternoon. The white oaks are dropping pretty good up there, as well as the sawtooth oaks I looked at. I feel pretty good about this afternoon.


----------



## BOHO

good luck JW. hope this front thats coming will have them moving for yall that are in the woods


----------



## jwatts

I am headed home empty. I had a good hunt though. The deer started moving late, about the time the wind kicked up and started swirling. I had one at 10 yards. She was just a few steps shy of my first shooting lane when she smelled me. At least I know they are still in there.

Sent by carrier pigeon along the information superhighway.


----------



## BOHO

at least you got to go and see deer. I hope to slide down sunday but cant stay long. gotta work Monday


----------



## swinestalker

Got a hog this evening. Long drag and I just finished cleaning him. Bed is gonna feel Gooooood!


----------



## jwatts

Congrats on the bacon.


----------



## msgobblergetter

Got this doe in my winter pea patch here at my house in smith county.... Bowtech swat 65 lbs, axis 400's tipped with spitfire edge 100 grain... 27 yard pass thru... She ran about 40 yards and crashed within sight.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BOHO

good job swine. how big was he? 

congrats gobbler !!! great shot man. those spitfires are awesome heads for sure


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> good job swine. how big was he?
> 
> congrats gobbler !!! great shot man. those spitfires are awesome heads for sure


He was 150ish. I'll post a pic when I get squared away. Good job Gobbler! She's a beauty.


----------



## swinestalker

Here is a pic of the boar. Shot him at about 15 yards off the ground in ghillie suit. I was sweating like Obama hooked to a polygraph machine and was fortunate to get that close to him, especially with the swirling east wind we had yesterday(I hate an east wind!). He was about 150 pounds with very sharp, nasty little cutters. 43 pound Blackwidow KBX, 560 grain Axis arrow with 175 grain Zwickey broadhead. Complete pass through. Tomorrow for lunch will be fresh, grilled pork ribs and Dark German Heffe Weisen beer. Yummy!


----------



## BOHO

thats awesome swine !!!! congrats man. good eatin for sure. glad he didnt get ya !!! how far did he run?


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> thats awesome swine !!!! congrats man. good eatin for sure. glad he didnt get ya !!! how far did he run?


 I'm glad he didn't get me too! He had very sharp, nasty little cutters. He did not make it very far, bout 40-50 yards, heard him go down and death moan. Good broadside shot that got the top of the heart. Not too bad for a little 43 pound recurve and simple 2 blade head is it?


----------



## msgobblergetter

swinestalker said:


> He was 150ish. I'll post a pic when I get squared away. Good job Gobbler! She's a beauty.


Thanks men.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rebelfan10

Congrats on the meat guys. Hey jwatts, is Copiah Co. still closed on Sundays?


----------



## Romero14

Boho, I hunt Newman which isn't far from Old Port Gibson Road


----------



## mitchell

Nice pigge Swine. What was the set up? You slippin? Hog on acorns? Close to river?


----------



## Romero14

Ohh I want some bacon haha. Wouldn't mind shooting a hog or two.


----------



## BOHO

swinestalker said:


> I'm glad he didn't get me too! He had very sharp, nasty little cutters. He did not make it very far, bout 40-50 yards, heard him go down and death moan. Good broadside shot that got the top of the heart. Not too bad for a little 43 pound recurve and simple 2 blade head is it?


not bad at all !!! 

Romero, I go right by Newman going to the camp. Good hunting in there.


----------



## Romero14

I probably have passed you a time or two then Boho. Yeah the hunting is pretty good and getting better now that more ppl are letting smaller deer walk.


----------



## ManInBlue

After my very long and uneventful sit today on some Corp land I thought I'd share my speculation of the situation...

Due to the government shut down (lack of approved funding) all deer movement has been ceased until funding can be approved. Feel free to sit and enjoy any other wildlife that may not be affected by the shutdown...{insert editorial...it appears squirrels, too, are without funding. Turkeys seem to be walking a picket line, but out moving}...Thank you for your understanding and cooperation. Deer activity will resume according to the previously determined schedule as soon as funding is available.

I sat dawn to dusk and saw 3 squirrels, 6 gobblers, 1 hen, 1 raven/crow/blackbird, and one black butterfly. Let's not forget the butterfly. And I had to deal with 4,678,364 mosquitoes...might have been 4,678,365 I lost count. (had to turn off the Thermacell for a couple of hours because I only had one pad, and that wouldn't last all day)


----------



## ManInBlue

Congrats on all the kills, gents. Way to get it done early!!!


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> Nice pigge Swine. What was the set up? You slippin? Hog on acorns? Close to river?


Slippin, sort of. With it so hot, I slipped to the edge of a damp bottom where hogs have absolutely murdered the place and waited. I was expecting a big sounder of hogs, but he kinda slipped in behind me all by himself. I don't know exactly what they are after, but I think it is worms as the place is absolutely roto tilled. I spooked another hog this evening before I could get a shot, then stuck a coyote right at dark. Could not find my arrow or the yote, just a little blood that played out after a few yards.:noidea:


----------



## BOHO

keep after it MIB. I cant do those all day sits myself but more power to ya man. 

glad ya got an arrow in the yote swine. weather should be great for pig hunting tomorrow


----------



## bigoman

Waiting on this rain to stop, hopefully they will move this evening after the front comes though!


----------



## msgobblergetter

bigoman said:


> Waiting on this rain to stop, hopefully they will move this evening after the front comes though!


I heard that bigo... i think the weather should pass around 1pm or so. I found a single white oak acorn tree that's dropping... I plan on sitting it today after church if the weather passes.


----------



## BOHO

rain is gone in vicksburg and temps are dropping. should be great hunting this afternoon. good luck to everyone


----------



## jwatts

I may try to slip off this afternoon. I was planning to take the day off but the weather that is about to hit has me rethinking that idea. Good luck to all that hit the woods today.


----------



## ManInBlue

Boho, I don't do it often. I'm gonna have to have one hekuva good reason to do it again. Might stay all day but I'll break it down to 3 sits rather than one very, extremely, 'oh dear Lord will this ever end' long one.


----------



## mitchell

swinestalker said:


> Slippin, sort of. With it so hot, I slipped to the edge of a damp bottom where hogs have absolutely murdered the place and waited. I was expecting a big sounder of hogs, but he kinda slipped in behind me all by himself. I don't know exactly what they are after, but I think it is worms as the place is absolutely roto tilled. I spooked another hog this evening before I could get a shot, then stuck a coyote right at dark. Could not find my arrow or the yote, just a little blood that played out after a few yards.:noidea:


Sounds like you are off to a running start. Those pigs are actually fun to hunt and a little easier to fool than those old matron does. No body want pigs on their property, if they know anything about them, but they are fun to fool with off the ground with a bow. 

I see now why you didn't want to part with that Widow.  Good job Swine. I am sitting here fighting my last tax deadline for the year at 10/15, eating my heart out.  Good report.


----------



## BOHO

they were moving good this evening. I saw 2 right at dark and my bud I hunt with saw 5. no shots fired. hope someone else had some good luck as well.


----------



## msgobblergetter

1 doe with her twin fawns, 2 *****, and a beaver. Cooled down nicely this evening, but no shots fired here either.


----------



## BowTeker01

No luck here. I had pictures of numerous deer including my shooter buck on camera almost everyday 2 weeks ago, now nothing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ManInBlue

Heard one blow about 5 but never saw anything. I'm not in a highly populated area. I gotta pin point those bucks. There are some good'uns in there just gotta find em. I'm gonna give this spot a couw of weeks then I'll make a new plan.


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> Sounds like you are off to a running start. Those pigs are actually fun to hunt and a little easier to fool than those old matron does. No body want pigs on their property, if they know anything about them, but they are fun to fool with off the ground with a bow.
> 
> I see now why you didn't want to part with that Widow.  Good job Swine. I am sitting here fighting my last tax deadline for the year at 10/15, eating my heart out.  Good report.


 That little Widow is simply incredible for stalking. Short and manuverable with target bow accuracy, forgiving too. I hope you can soon get in the woods where I know you would rather be. If any of Ya'll make it down to the Woodville Deer & Wildlife Festival on the 12th, look me up. My wife & I will have a booth near the Duck Commander guys showcasing some of the hunting land and recreational properties she has for sale. (Look for the Paul Green Realtor Booth, ask for Travis or Edna Murray). Would love to meet some of you nice folks in person.


----------



## black_ice_84

Well, I finally connected today! Stuck a 105lb doe about 9 this morning. Shot her at 45 yds, high and to the back but in the spine and artery. Had to do a follow up when I found her though. Feels good to have meet in the freezer though, especially since I missed a nice 8 point Saturday morning! Gotta go check my bow though was shooting dead on when I left for hunting Saturday but some reason is shooting high. The buck I missed had to have been educated before because when he heard the bow, he ducked so hard his belly hit the dirt! Had to watch my arrow fly just over his back! I was not happy!! But I have redeemed myself! gonna give that spot a few days to settle down and be back at it again! Also, Congrats to all the kills!


----------



## jwatts

I decided to sit mid day today. I got in the woods about 11 and sat til 3. I had a doe slip in on a trail and bed up at 5 yards. She laid around for about 20 minutes then got up and ate a while before easing off. I had no shot the whole time. The good part is she had no clue I was there. I am hanging it up for the next 2 weeks and heading back to work. GOod luck to everybody.


----------



## BOHO

congrats on the doe black ice !!! where's the pics?? :dontknow:

I bet that was fun having her that close JW. be safe at work and we'll try to leave a couple for you when you get back


----------



## black_ice_84

Here is the pic, forgot about it, been a lil busy. Took me about an hour to get here out of the hole she crawled/fell in! Nobody was at the camp but I managed to get the ranger close enough to get her out!


----------



## swinestalker

Well done black ice! Got a nice fat 8 point this evening. It was a long shot for me, little over 20 yards, however, the little Widow sent the arrow true. He only made it about 25 yards. Complete pass through despite getting into the near shoulder. I was slippin around some land I normally don't hunt much because it is surrrounded by Homochitto national forest that gets hammered hard every year and the neighbors on the other side shoot everything with hair on it. Found an oak blowdown with the root ball about 8 or 10 feet high and decided to perch up there till dark since it was in an oak flat between some thick cover used for a bedding area and the green fields the neighbors plant. He sauntered out about 30 minutes till dark. It was a lovely evening to be afield with the cool weather and a dark moon.


----------



## msgobblergetter

swinestalker said:


> Well done black ice! Got a nice fat 8 point this evening. It was a long shot for me, little over 20 yards, however, the little Widow sent the arrow true. He only made it about 25 yards. Complete pass through despite getting into the near shoulder. I was slippin around some land I normally don't hunt much because it is surrrounded by Homochitto national forest that gets hammered hard every year and the neighbors on the other side shoot everything with hair on it. Found an oak blowdown with the root ball about 8 or 10 feet high and decided to perch up there till dark since it was in an oak flat between some thick cover used for a bedding area and the green fields the neighbors plant. He sauntered out about 30 minutes till dark. It was a lovely evening to be afield with the cool weather and a dark moon.
> View attachment 1779688
> View attachment 1779689
> View attachment 1779690


Congrats swine! Very nice indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jwatts

Congrats. How do I go about signing up for the Swinestalker school of killing stuff?


----------



## swinestalker

jwatts said:


> Congrats. How do I go about signing up for the Swinestalker school of killing stuff?


Simple, quit your job during hunting season and stay in the woods all day, everyday.


----------



## mitchell

swinestalker said:


> Well done black ice! Got a nice fat 8 point this evening. It was a long shot for me, little over 20 yards, however, the little Widow sent the arrow true. He only made it about 25 yards. Complete pass through despite getting into the near shoulder. I was slippin around some land I normally don't hunt much because it is surrrounded by Homochitto national forest that gets hammered hard every year and the neighbors on the other side shoot everything with hair on it. Found an oak blowdown with the root ball about 8 or 10 feet high and decided to perch up there till dark since it was in an oak flat between some thick cover used for a bedding area and the green fields the neighbors plant. He sauntered out about 30 minutes till dark. It was a lovely evening to be afield with the cool weather and a dark moon.
> View attachment 1779688
> View attachment 1779689
> View attachment 1779690


You are definitely on a roll. Enjoy.

Did you sit on top of the root ball, or on the trunk or where. Nothing behind you? Trying to learn Swine Thanks for the tips.


----------



## jwatts

swinestalker said:


> Simple, quit your job during hunting season and stay in the woods all day, everyday.


Sounds easy enough. I am supposed to go back to work tomorrow. Let me run it by the wife and I may start school tomorrow.


----------



## swinestalker

I was on top of root ball. Guys I've tried to post some pics, however, AT has really gone to pot lately. I don't know if it is the servers or what.


----------



## black_ice_84

Here is a couple of vids of the 8 point I have been watching, if he makes it out this year looks like he will be a nice 10 next year by the way is G2s are looking! I missed one about the same size a couple of days ago!



 


I think this is the buck I missed. His G2s aren't wide like the above ones.


----------



## swinestalker

Looks like the server issues are solved and AT is back to normal, it really went crazy for a while this morning. Black Ice, those bucks ought to have you well motivated to stay in the woods.


----------



## black_ice_84

Yes they do! Had to run some errands today and pick up a .22 "dispatch" pistol after my lil ordeal with that doe. Which was the same area where those two 8 pointers are! So I need to give that area a couple days to calm down before heading out there.


----------



## BOHO

good job blacky !!! haha nice doe. congrats

way to go swine !!! looks like you had the wind right and everything came into play. great shot too by the way. great 8 point !!!

I was planning on trying to go this weekend but they are talking about hi's in the upper 80's and low's only getting around the low 60's. Might just go hang a couple stands and do some looking and then let it rest for a week, from me anyway


----------



## swinestalker

Was on my 4 wheeler headed hunting yesterday when a sow ran across the path in front of me and into a hayfield. She seemed reluctant to leave, however, went ahead and crossed the large field as I approached. Could see several shoats scamper back into the woods where she had came out. I parked where she crossed, grabbed my Widow and quiver, then proceeded to have more fun than can be described chasing those piglets around in that thicket. Probably not real sporting of me since they were confused and very reluctant to leave the area without their mother, but hey, I give no quarter to pigs. They simply would not cross the open field where she had gone. There were 8 of them, I got 2, wounded 1 and missed 3 times before they finally dispersed into the woods. Here is a pic of them with Festus, my future head of security who thinks dead piglets are just peachy!


----------



## black_ice_84

swinestalker said:


> Was on my 4 wheeler headed hunting yesterday when a sow ran across the path in front of me and into a hayfield. She seemed reluctant to leave, however, went ahead and crossed the large field as I approached. Could see several shoats scamper back into the woods where she had came out. I parked where she crossed, grabbed my Widow and quiver, then proceeded to have more fun than can be described chasing those piglets around in that thicket. Probably not real sporting of me since they were confused and very reluctant to leave the area without their mother, but hey, I give no quarter to pigs. They simply would not cross the open field where she had gone. There were 8 of them, I got 2, wounded 1 and missed 3 times before they finally dispersed into the woods. Here is a pic of them with Festus, my future head of security who thinks dead piglets are just peachy!
> View attachment 1780975



looks like some is about to have a nice BBQ!!


----------



## black_ice_84

I have a question for all you seasoned hunters. After you make a kill and recover your deer, how long do you usually let the area set before hunting it again?


----------



## skeet16

Till I can get out clean deer and get back in for another hunt


----------



## msgobblergetter

black_ice_84 said:


> I have a question for all you seasoned hunters. After you make a kill and recover your deer, how long do you usually let the area set before hunting it again?


Usually at least three days if I can stand to stay out.


----------



## BOHO

good job swine !!! keep workin on them nasty suckers. 

ice, I usually wait a couple of days anyway until the wind is right again, unless it rains hard enough to wash out the area.


----------



## ManInBlue

It'll probably last light on Sunday when I kill (just my luck) so I wait about a week


----------



## swinestalker

Hunt it the next time conditions are favorable for you, be that a week later or the very next evening. Back when I ran alot of cameras, I had killed a nice buck and gutted him on the spot right there in plain sight of my blind. When I went back and pulled the camera a few days later, there was a pic of another mature buck right by the gut pile and one pic of him actually sniffing at it. The pics were taken at 9 pm of the same evening the other deer was killed there. There are no absolutes with deer and it is a mistake to always expect a certain behavior from them.


----------



## ManInBlue

Gonna have to re-think stand location. Time to do some walking. Pictures have dropped way off (not that there were a lot to begin with) and I've not seen a deer in 3 sits, one of which was all day. Gonna sit it again this afternoon and maybe in the AM before church. May give it one more week just to sit it with the moon phase where it was with the last pictures. Really need to find that food source.


----------



## BOHO

well I got one loc on up and went to my main spot and the tree where I was going to put it has died. go figure. perfect spot too. I'll either have to find another tree in there or try to maybe build a natural ground blind in there. I hate to do that cause I know I'll get busted but that might be the only way I get to hunt this great funnel during the rut. Was trying to spend some time in there and look more but the dang skeeters were trying to tote me off and I didnt have my thermacell with me. only found 2 white oaks on the whole place that had acorns but they were both LOADED. cant wait for them to start falling. hope they are good.


----------



## BOHO

just remembered I meant to let yall know about something. I met up with the guy that owns third hand archery at the extravaganza. I bought the stabilizer straps he has for a climber. I didnt realize how much difference it would make !!! you can actually lean against your top piece for support for a shot and not have to worry about it coming loose from the tree. swine is always trying to help us with tips and advice so thats my contribution this year. LOL


----------



## mitchell

Those straps make a huge difference.


----------



## BOHO

they sure do Mitchell. surprised me a lot. I'm going to get his bow holder and foot rest for Christmas


----------



## mitchell

Have not been out yet. Are there many acorns in central MS this year?


----------



## BOHO

where I hunt its very very few white oaks and no big red oak acorns. we have a lot of "pin" oak size acorns though. no beans


----------



## 00 buck

Glad I found this thread, and glad it keeps on going and going. Left for work opening day and won't be back till Thursday. Gonna try to hunt a little plot up in mendenhall i planted and hopefully add to these success pics. Great job to all the guys that have connected already, and to those of you who haven't keep it up and hunt hard.


----------



## 1seth

Acorns are dropping like rain in humphreys county. Have not seen a white oak dropping yet. checked a few with bino's and couldn't see any on the limbs. Every other oak is dropping. 
Dont know about you guys but the deer movement on our land has been very slow, we have acorns everywhere and the beans have resprouted from when they picked them a few weeks ago. Been pretty dissapointing to say the least. Anybody else experiencing the same in the delta around humphreys county. The only oppurtunities I have had has been on some pigs a couple mornings. Never could get a clean shot from them being in the thickest palmetto's you have ever seen. They were in the same spot two morning in a row. Brought my 9mm the second morning and fired about 10 rounds at them. Hit the first one i shot at, found very little blood. Never found him.The rest were just, get the hell out of here shots.


----------



## kentwood1

Planning on changing taxidermist. For future reference, who do you guys recommended in southern Mississippi? Ever heard of this guyhttp://www.timlittletaxidermy.com


----------



## kentwood1

http://timlittletaxidermy.com/ 
Here's the link


----------



## 1seth

allen morgan in Brookhaven
turner brothers in Hattiesburg


----------



## msgobblergetter

John Walker (Master taxidermist) at walkers taxidermy in Magee is about the best I've seen or used. He does competition mounts.


----------



## skeet16

BOHO said:


> they sure do Mitchell. surprised me a lot. I'm going to get his bow holder and foot rest for Christmas


I have used the stabilizer straps for the last to years. I bought the bow holder and ss footrest this year. I like the footrest better than Summits. You can make it longer or shorter. Makes for a great afternoon nap


----------



## 00 buck

I'll have to agree that john walker does amazing work, couple of my buddies have mounts done by him and they are flawless. Bout the best I've seen around smith Simpson area though. Not sure bout any others tho.


----------



## BOHO

skeet16 said:


> I have used the stabilizer straps for the last to years. I bought the bow holder and ss footrest this year. I like the footrest better than Summits. You can make it longer or shorter. Makes for a great afternoon nap


well I never sleep in the stand. :angel: I bet it would make it easier on my bad knees though being able to stretch out. might have to make em an early Christmas present.


----------



## skeet16

BOHO said:


> well I never sleep in the stand. :angel: I bet it would make it easier on my bad knees though being able to stretch out. might have to make em an early Christmas present.


I had mine adjusted way up this afternoon and it took ALOT of pressure of my lower back. 
I am also running a Hazemore seat. It was like sitting in my recliner. 
I will be putting a bow holder on all my meleniums


----------



## bigoman

Acorns are dropping good around Jasper county, have a field with seven big sawtooth oaks and they have very few on them. Pics were good early on but slowed down and yesterday got some new bucks on camera. I hope this front coming in will get them on their feet for a few days


----------



## BOHO

Thx for the tip skeet.

Cant wait for this cooler weather. Ready for some fresh backstraps! !!


----------



## swinestalker

Good movement yesterday ahead of the front, had a nice 8 at 35 yards late yesterday evening with no way to close the gap (long, narrow food plot between us that he had no intention of crossing) and 35 is just too far with trad gear. Chose not to do anything stupid to educate him. Settled for just watching him for a few minutes.


----------



## bigoman

Gonna be back in the stand this evening, got 9 more days to hunt before I leave for work. I guess this is the cool weather I been waiting on so I have to make the best of it!


----------



## duckhunter92

What's up guys!! I just found this thread I was looking for the old thread and then read on the first few posts that it was banned. This year is the most bucks we have gotten on camera by far on our leases in church hill. So far my dad missed a really nice buck for our Lil piece about a 140-150 he said. My brother missed a wide 10 point I'm about to post a pic of, and my step grand paw lost an 8 point last night. Guys need too step up there shooting big time. The 8 point crossed the property line so they stopped looking for it after trackin it a couple hundred yards. I seen a 7 point I could have shot but he's running with a nice 10 so didn't pull the trigger. Never got anything yet this year but hoping to make a hunt this week some time. Here's some pics of the ones we got so far on camera. The wide one is the one my little bro missed.


----------



## duckhunter92




----------



## duckhunter92

Also, the first 2 and last pics of that 10 point with the one little point on side right side, what would y'all age him at? He looks young to be but has a short nose and alot on gray around his eyes, what y'all think?? Thanks Im glad to be back lookin at the mississippi posts again!!


----------



## kentwood1

Awesome bucks!


----------



## duckhunter92

Thanks!! What you would age the younglooking10 point at?


----------



## BOHO

great pics duck. good luck with them. 

I had 3 does and a 2.5 year old 6 or 8 point come out at dark on me friday. hissed at him to get him to leave the field so I could go watch the football game and he came straight to me at 12 steps. lol Guess I got a new deer call. Only deer I saw but I did whack one of the armadillos rooting up our food plots.


----------



## duckhunter92

I say this is the same buck, but my dad says he thinks it's different. Ima try to find another picture to compare them from velvet to hard horns so when I get them ill post them and see what y'all think. I have daylight pics from belvet i just have to find them. but here the one i got for now. Same or no or hard to say


----------



## msgobblergetter

duckhunter92 said:


> Thanks!! What you would age the younglooking10 point at?


If say that 10 is between 4 and 4.5 years.


----------



## duckhunter92

msgobblergetter said:


> If say that 10 is between 4 and 4.5 years.


What you thinking because of his short nose or the gray in the face or what?


----------



## msgobblergetter

duckhunter92 said:


> What you thinking because of his short nose or the gray in the face or what?


There's a jaw pit just bellow the ear and behind the eye that usually shows up around 3.5 years and becomes more defined as they get older. I can see this pit in the fist pic pretty well.


----------



## msgobblergetter

duckhunter92 said:


> What you thinking because of his short nose or the gray in the face or what?


If he makes it this year, he should blow up into a monster next year. He's real nice even now. The tall 8 would be on my short hit list if it were me.


----------



## duckhunter92

msgobblergetter said:


> If he makes it this year, he should blow up into a monster next year. He's real nice even now. The tall 8 would be on my short hit list if it were me.


Thanks for pointing that out I will look for that in future pics of deer. He's a beautiful deer first time we've ever gotten him on camera. When you say the tall 8 would be on your short hitlist, you mean your main target deer? Or the other ones should be let go for next year


----------



## msgobblergetter

duckhunter92 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out I will look for that in future pics of deer. He's a beautiful deer first time we've ever gotten him on camera. When you say the tall 8 would be on your short hitlist, you mean your main target deer? Or the other ones should be let go for next year


Main target deer. He's never going to be anything but an 8, but he's a fine one. To be honest, the only way I'd let any of those bucks go with a bow, would be if I knew that I might not be getting that lease back next year. You have summer pics and some fall pics, so odds are that is there home and they may stay.


----------



## duckhunter92

msgobblergetter said:


> Main target deer. He's never going to be anything but an 8, but he's a fine one. To be honest, the only way I'd let any of those bucks go with a bow, would be if I knew that I might not be getting that lease back next year. You have summer pics and some fall pics, so odds are that is there home and they may stay.


I'm confused, why would you let them go if you wasn't getting the lease, if anything wouldn't you shoot them if you knew wasn't getting the lease?


----------



## dosse

The 8 is 100% the same buck in and out of velvet.


----------



## msgobblergetter

duckhunter92 said:


> I'm confused, why would you let them go if you wasn't getting the lease, if anything wouldn't you shoot them if you knew wasn't getting the lease?


That's what I meant... Typing from my iPhone and got side tracked.


----------



## duckhunter92

dosse said:


> The 8 is 100% the same buck in and out of velvet.


I was 90% sure bc they have the same brawl times almost exact.


----------



## duckhunter92

msgobblergetter said:


> That's what I meant... Typing from my iPhone and got side tracked.


Oh lol. So you think the other deer have good potential for next year them huh. It would be hard to let them go with the bow that's for sure


----------



## FlyBye

msgobblergetter said:


> There's a jaw pit just bellow the ear and behind the eye that usually shows up around 3.5 years and becomes more defined as they get older...


I never heard that before... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swinestalker

I'd go all out for that 8 duckhunter, gotta love a big 8! Been huntin hard with little deer action. Usually hunt more mid days with the big moon, however, deer action has been slow even then. Did get another Boar, he went a little over 200 lbs. He ran across the property line and I had to get my neighbor to help me retrieve him. He was most pleased and said this boar really hurt one of his dogs awhile back. He had been trying to trap him, but this boar was trapwise. He had quite an attitude and made a run at me when I stuck him.


----------



## duckhunter92

Nice hog swine. I'm gonna try to get him I'm waiting for a good wind out the north then I'm gonna try to make a move on him.


----------



## duckhunter92

Another thing, what's you guys opinions on smoking your clothes before hunting. Go scent free as possible or smoke them? I'm thinking about trying the smoke. Seems a few people on a thread on here swears by it


----------



## swinestalker

duckhunter92 said:


> Another thing, what's you guys opinions on smoking your clothes before hunting. Go scent free as possible or smoke them? I'm thinking about trying the smoke. Seems a few people on a thread on here swears by it


 I get as scent free as possible, then smoke up myself and clothes. Got to waft yourself in smoke too, not just the clothes. Smoke is not an effective cover scent, it works by preventing/inhibiting bacteria, which is the cause of human odor, so just smoking your clothes is not enough. Been called crazy for doing it, but I learned to do this many years ago from an old Yaqui indian out in the Sierra Nevadas. Been doing it for 30 years and have not found anything better since.


----------



## duckhunter92

swinestalker said:


> I get as scent free as possible, then smoke up myself and clothes. Got to waft yourself in smoke too, not just the clothes. Smoke is not an effective cover scent, it works by preventing/inhibiting bacteria, which is the cause of human odor, so just smoking your clothes is not enough. Been called crazy for doing it, but I learned to do this many years ago from an old Yaqui indian out in the Sierra Nevadas. Been doing it for 30 years and have not found anything better since.


Thanks swine!! I'm gonna start doing. Do you make a fire and smoke them in that do you use a scent smoker with the wood chips or wat? Thanks for any info


----------



## swinestalker

duckhunter92 said:


> Thanks swine!! I'm gonna start doing. Do you make a fire and smoke them in that do you use a scent smoker with the wood chips or wat? Thanks for any info


 Leaves, pinestraw or twigs, any natural material will do. Get a small fire going and then put green material or damp straw on top, makes a heavy smoke with little or no flame. Waft yourself and gear in smoke. Don't forget the hair/head. Play this fickle Mississippi wind as best you can and consider this an insurance policy, nothing is foolproof.


----------



## duckhunter92

swinestalker said:


> Leaves, pinestraw or twigs, any natural material will do. Get a small fire going and then put green material or damp straw on top, makes a heavy smoke with little or no flame. Waft yourself and gear in smoke. Don't forget the hair/head. Play this fickle Mississippi wind as best you can and consider this an insurance policy, nothing is foolproof.


Thanks for the info, I'm gonna start trying it next trip I go up there most probably next week. Thanks again bro


----------



## Oilfield archer

Hi everyone. I have been bow hunting 25 years and I'm always looking on here. Been doing so for the last 3 years and I never joined or posted anything. I'm from ms and found this thread so I went ahead and registered. This is my first post on here and just wanted to say hi. Anyway good luck this year and I hope to be joining in the conversation with some fellow bow hunters


----------



## duckhunter92

Oilfield archer said:


> Hi everyone. I have been bow hunting 25 years and I'm always looking on here. Been doing so for the last 3 years and I never joined or posted anything. I'm from ms and found this thread so I went ahead and registered. This is my first post on here and just wanted to say hi. Anyway good luck this year and I hope to be joining in the conversation with some fellow bow hunters


Welcome aboard oilfield! Hope to see some pics soon. Good luck to you this season and everyone else also


----------



## mitchell

duckhunter92 said:


> Welcome aboard oilfield! Hope to see some pics soon. Good luck to you this season and everyone else also


Ditto. What part of MS are you in?


----------



## duckhunter92

mitchell said:


> Ditto. What part of MS are you in?


Oilfield or me?


----------



## swinestalker

Welcome Oilfield, you are in my neck of the woods.


----------



## duckhunter92

Where you hunt around in natchez oilfield? We have a couple leases in Church hill off of 553 and another on cannon burgs road


----------



## Oilfield archer

I'm from Natchez. Hunted in Rodney for several years. Got into a few leases since but not really good ones. Found myself these last two years hunting st Catherine creek refuge. Left Rodney because we lost the lease. Church hill is a great place to hunt for sure. Been trying to get a few people together and find a good place to lease for bow hunting only. Lands hard to come by around here though.


----------



## Oilfield archer

Yes sir I see that. Nice hog you got there. Looks like you traditional hunt. That's cool. I started with a longbow and hats off to anyone who still does that. That's the toughest hunting I have done and it took me a while before I was able to close the deal with one.


----------



## hubtech

hey guys, i'm new too. live in hattiesburg. hunt in copiah county. Just started with a 30-06 last year and bought a Bear Encounter 32" 70# draw gonna try to skewer something this coming weekend.


----------



## duckhunter92

Oilfield archer said:


> I'm from Natchez. Hunted in Rodney for several years. Got into a few leases since but not really good ones. Found myself these last two years hunting st Catherine creek refuge. Left Rodney because we lost the lease. Church hill is a great place to hunt for sure. Been trying to get a few people together and find a good place to lease for bow hunting only. Lands hard to come by around here though.


We used to lease 1200 acres that butted up to st Catherine's creek that's where I killed the buck in my profile pic. Funnest hunting I did on that river land. Deers walk around like crazy around that place. You ever kill any good ones on there?


----------



## duckhunter92

hubtech said:


> hey guys, i'm new too. live in hattiesburg. hunt in copiah county. Just started with a 30-06 last year and bought a Bear Encounter 32" 70# draw gonna try to skewer something this coming weekend.


Good luck hub tech!!


----------



## msgobblergetter

Oilfield archer said:


> Hi everyone. I have been bow hunting 25 years and I'm always looking on here. Been doing so for the last 3 years and I never joined or posted anything. I'm from ms and found this thread so I went ahead and registered. This is my first post on here and just wanted to say hi. Anyway good luck this year and I hope to be joining in the conversation with some fellow bow hunters


Yep, welcome and good luck to ya!


----------



## swinestalker

hubtech said:


> hey guys, i'm new too. live in hattiesburg. hunt in copiah county. Just started with a 30-06 last year and bought a Bear Encounter 32" 70# draw gonna try to skewer something this coming weekend.


Welcome hubtech, hope things go your way. Oilfield, I'm an appraiser and my wife is a Realtor that sells hunting/fishing/recreational property. I've also been looking for the right place to lease for bow only with a few other friends of mine that are serious bowhunters. Very difficult though because land to lease is so hard to find in the first place, and then you really need to find the right place with the right kind of neighbors for bow only. If I find anything that looks promising, I'll drop you a line.


----------



## msgobblergetter

Hey guys... Count me in on a bow hunting only lease if you find any land somewhere in the delta area and need another honest paying person to fill a spot. I've been keeping my eye out for something, but with no luck.


----------



## duckhunter92

msgobblergetter said:


> Hey guys... Count me in on a bow hunting only lease if you find any land somewhere in the delta area and need another honest paying person to fill a spot. I've been keeping my eye out for something, but with no luck.


Same here.. My uncle, dad, and myself are honest members and pay whatever we have to pay for a good lease. Bow hunting only would be what were interested in. If y'all come across anything let me kno. Thanks


----------



## Oilfield archer

Well it would be great to find a lease like this. If everyone interested would keep an eye out for a place we very may well find it. Along that line we
Also need good hunters with great ethics. Maybe something will turn up. I also will keep
All y'all in mind. I would absolutly love to bow hunt October through January. Imagine the right place with low key hunting. You could have a paradise


----------



## BOHO

welcome to the new guys !!!!! glad to have yall join us. Im a member of a camp just outside of port gibson. its only 300 acres but is full of deer. was very lucky to get in it in 86 and have been there ever since. good luck to all you guys looking for a good club. I sure hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## rebelfan10

Weather looks like its gonna turn our way pretty soon. Hope it stays that way. Tired of fighting skeeters. Hey Oilfield, I hunt St. Catherine some too. Hope to get over there next week while im off. Hope the deer will be hitting the acorns.


----------



## hubtech

Heading to the camp tomorrow night. Gonna try to get my first bow deer. Lows in the 30s for fri-sun...any advice for a new climbing stand bow hunter?


----------



## swinestalker

hubtech said:


> Heading to the camp tomorrow night. Gonna try to get my first bow deer. Lows in the 30s for fri-sun...any advice for a new climbing stand bow hunter?


 Embrace failure as a teaching tool and put the experience ahead of success. The endeavor you've chosen is not easy, and if it was, then it wouldn't be worth a damn!


----------



## honker22

I won't be able to go to my spot in Yazoo Co for a few weeks, due to son's bday, weekend duty at work, and then a Kansas bowhunt... I can't wait to get back and chase them. Good luck to all of you, looks like the weather is getting good.


----------



## bigoman

Hope all those hunting have good luck, weather starting to get right! Hope it stays for a while.


----------



## Chris1982

I'll be moving to the gulf coast area sometime this season, although it will probably be to late for me to get to deer hunt in Mississippi this year. I'll spend my time scouting the wma's in the area and hog hunting( if legal year round there) until next season. I'm looking forward to hunting a new state.


----------



## Oilfield archer

Been a few killed so far over there but with crossbow hunters it's packed. Good luck to you. I will be there myself. Plus the squirrel hunters are out in force too&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## rebelfan10

Thanks for the heads up. Maybe it wont be so bad during the week. I may just stick to Copiah Co. if its that bad.


----------



## swinestalker

The woods are normally quiet and the deer not that spooky the first few weeks of what used to be bow season, however, deer are already "wired" from all the extra activity crossbow season brought to the table.


----------



## Deer n Duck

I'm also new to hunting in Mississippi, but it can not be that much different from Louisiana right? Anyway, anyone hunt in or around Hinds county?


----------



## duckhunter92

New buck showed up on camera. Only pic my uncle send ima post more when he brings the card home but here's the pic he sent.


----------



## rebelfan10

If squirrel season is open, does that mean you have to wear orange vest?


----------



## rebelfan10

Im asking about at st. catherine.


----------



## BOHO

hubtech said:


> Heading to the camp tomorrow night. Gonna try to get my first bow deer. Lows in the 30s for fri-sun...any advice for a new climbing stand bow hunter?


always remember that safety is first. dont climb dead trees and always wear a harness. check and make sure your stand is sound. watch the wind and be as quiet as you can. good luck. 

I dont think you have to wear orange during squirrel season but Im not real sure.


----------



## ManInBlue

rebelfan10 said:


> If squirrel season is open, does that mean you have to wear orange vest?


Orange is required during deer gun season. Not needed for tree rats.


----------



## ManInBlue

hubtech said:


> Heading to the camp tomorrow night. Gonna try to get my first bow deer. Lows in the 30s for fri-sun...any advice for a new climbing stand bow hunter?


Strap to the tree BEFORE your feet leave the ground. Climb slow and quiet. There's no rush to get "to the top." Be patient. Try to learn something each time. Walk...a lot. Scout. Spend time walking/scouting. Don't hang and hope.

First and foremost, do whatever you gotta do to make sure you get home in the same condition you left.


----------



## Oilfield archer

rebelfan10 said:


> Im asking about at st. catherine.


No unless you are hunting in a field or reforrested location on st Catherine. If you do hunt these openings you have to wear a orange cap according to their regulations. Man that was a awsome place before they allowed a muzzleloader season. Now with crossbows allowed it dropped down a few more notches. The first couple of years of muzzleloading they hammered the deer population . Still a lot of deer and some really good ones but man are they wary and the better bucks nocturnal.sure miss the early years out there.


----------



## Oilfield archer

Also make sure you tie the platform and seat together. It's no fun getting up a tree and the bottom falls out and lands on the ground leaving you hanging


----------



## rebelfan10

First time i ever stepped foot on st. catherine was to scout for ducks. Cant duck hunt on certain days so i took my muzzleloader in case i run up on a hog. Walked up on my best deer to date. 139" 10 pt. I had quit deer hunting up to then but after that i'm back chasing them every chance i get. If i knew how to post a pic i would, but im a dinosaur. Ha!


----------



## dosse

Headed to Kansas tomorrow for the week. Wish me luck.


----------



## hubtech

I think I'll climb in the evening. Gonna try out my favorite plot in the morning. Mineral block has been getting hammered. Gonna see if I can't make a deer kebab.


----------



## hubtech

Well at least it's pretty this. Morning. Lots of gobblers to my right in the woods. Sounds like they are cutting timber. Good browse on the plot and mineral block. Let's see what happens.


----------



## swinestalker

Dosse my friend, I hope Kansas treats you well. Good luck to the rest of you guys as well, I'm taking a break from bowhunting this weekend to take my boy Squirrel hunting.


----------



## mitchell

Good luck Swine. Time well spent. He will be grown up before you can sneeze
Do you have him a mini ghilli?


----------



## jwatts

Man I loved the weather this morning. I went to an open oak flat in Homochitto this morning. I ended up seeing 5, with a couple being young bucks. I never got a shot on anything. I am looking forward to getting back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## ManInBlue

Sore and aching this morning so I crawled back in bed. Was invited to hunt with a buddy and his brother yesterday evening. Good visit, good peeps. Saw one doe that finally fed in to me and turned broad side at ~20 yards. Between the 3 of us we saw 12 deer, got off 2 shots and had a good time visiting. I hate we lost the deer, but it does happen.


----------



## BOHO

well Im glad yall are seeing deer. we havent been seeing much activity at all. theres a swamp about 1/2 mile from us and it has a lot of overcups and we are thinking they are dropping good and have all the deer piled up back there. they should be done soon, I hope. lol 

good luck dosse !!! dont forget the pics. buddy of mine is heading to Kansas this coming weekend as well.


----------



## BOHO

well Im not gonna give any details but somebody whacked a doe today with a great story to boot. pics to come later !!!


----------



## swinestalker

I know of whom it is you speak, couldn't happen to a nicer fellow.:59:


----------



## BOHO

Well maybe later than sooner on the pics and story. Lol


----------



## mitchell

Well, where to start. Yesterday evening was one of the most fun days I have ever had in the woods.

I have now killed over 100 deer out of a tree. Some shots were good, some not so good, as it goes. But I have been fortunate. The number is not that impressive, in view of the fact I have been at it for about 28 years. In the last 5 years, I have gotten more and more bored with sitting in a tree stand for 3+ hours waiting on a deer to show up. I do still enjoy it; just not as much as I used to. And for the record, I will still hunt from trees.

All that to say my good friend Boho knew I was wanting to try the ground thing, and so he pointed me to Swinestalker. Swine lives south of me by about an hour and a half. You guys know him; he is a very successful, knowledgeable, and experienced ground guy. So I cold called Travis, told him I was a ground hunter wannabe, and began to ask about a million questions. He has been exceedingly kind and patient, and offered a ton of great advice.

So 2012 was my first to try the ground thing. I had three close encounters, and got busted all three times. Each time was a blast. I did not make a total commitment to the ground in 2012, but did make 8 or 10 hunts.

This year I resolved to make it a much higher priority. I entered the year with the goal of killing at least one deer on the ground out of the Ghille. My thinking was I would basically sit for 45 minutes, then move and sit for another, making each hunt a series of sits.

Yesterday, luck, practice, advice from Swine, effort, and more all converged into one place, and I was there. I got busted on the ground twice earlier in the PM, each time by does that spotted me, but could not figure out what I was. They were puzzled, curious, but not curious enough to allow me a shot. I will tell you, this ground thing is a lot harder. It is way fun, but it is hard.

Late in the PM, about 6:00 PM, I decided to still hunt my way down the edge of a cut over, trying to luck upon a doe eating in the acorn trees that border them, and separate the cut over from a pasture. Again, I ran one off that saw me before I saw it, as it was out in the filed under a tree I did not think to check. Then it happened. I leaned out to look down the edge of the field, to see if I could spot a deer eating acorns. Low and behold there was a 155# doe trotting as fast as she could without literally running, headed straight for me. As the good Lord would have it, I was right next to a huge pine tree. I stepped behind it, and literally said to myself, Mitchell, here is your chance. I took my best guess as to when she would pop out, and drew to anchor. She burst out almost runnig. I led her to the front of the shoulders and let her fly. It happened so fast I had no time to think. The next thing I heard was either a gut shot or a lunger. No bones cracking. WOW, what a rush. I had no idea how far away she was, but as it turned out, she was about 25 yds.

I checked my arrow, and thankfully, it was coated with bright red blood. She made it about 100 yards or so and crashed.

I was shooting my compound without sights, which I have done pretty much since my shoulders quit on me and I gave up the trad bows. I have recently gone back, but am now pretty addicted to the performance of the compound. Obviously, it was one of those few times that the bare bow set up offered an advantage. And then, there was added to that, a huge dose of luck. Praise the Lord was I a happy camper.


----------



## bigoman

Sounds like an exciting evening, glad you got one from the ground!


----------



## BOHO

Now that's a great pic! !!! Haha. Good job Cato! !!!!!!


----------



## swinestalker

Congrats Mitchell! I know how much this accomplishment means to you and I am so glad your hard work and dedication paid off.:set1_applaud:


----------



## mitchell

Swine, I would not be anywhere near as far along as I am without all your help and tips. I still have a long way to go, but man was that fun. 

I am hearing coyotes at night over there, have found a beaver damn, know there is at least one Bobcat, and some more deer. Hunting on the ground is looking better and better. As I said, even getting busted is fun.


----------



## jwatts

Man that is awesome. I started hunting more off of the ground last year, and was able to kill one. It is definitely a rush. I am not near as dedicated as you or Swine though. Congratulations on a great doe and I hope you get a few more like it this year.


----------



## mitchell

Thanks Jwatts. I'm no where near the class of Swine bur have taken the plunge and lovin it!


----------



## BOHO

well hope my luck will change next time I get to hunt. swapped some things around and got my dirt nap broadheads on my GTO to give em a shot so to speak.  everybody please watch the weather tomorrow. supposed to get pretty rough.


----------



## mitchell

Some acorn trees dropping now that were not dropping 10 days ago. HInds co.


----------



## swinestalker

Morning hunt was tough! Did not see anything, which is just as well because the wind gusts coming off the river were very strong. Wind like that can do terrible things to the flight of an arrow with 5 inch feathers.


----------



## jwatts

I got up to go this morning, but changed my mind after looking at the weather. I didn't have any spots close by that would work with this wind. I was going to drive to a spot in Copiah WMA. After looking at the radar I am glad I changed my mind. It looks like the rain got there about 30 minutes after daylight and has been hanging around since. We are catching rain here in Wesson right now.


----------



## mitchell

Ought to be good after this system moves through


----------



## jwatts

I hope so. I have a spot up at Copiah I have been wanting to try. With any luck I can hit it in the morning.


----------



## BOHO

good luck to yall tomorrow. hope the critters are moving good for ya. I'll be stuck in my cubicle. lol after the week Ive had, I might just take it easy tomorrow and say I ate too much candy at Halloween


----------



## duckhunter92

Well, finally got me one on the ground. Made a good shot on the first one clipped the heart ran maybe 100 yards. The second one was a steep shot I was 30 feet up and she was 18 yards away. My bow hit the stand when I shot and the arrow went way low and hit her leg. I felt terrible man. Second deer I lost so far out 17 so far. Nothin I hate more then loosin a deer. When I got down my brother, paran, cousin and i followed blood for the longest probably about 300 yards and then it finally stopped. Some spots the blood was bright red and some spot it was watery. I should have took a pic to show u guys and see wat y'all thought about the blood. Any way here's a pic. Both shot with rage 2 blade








Sorry the pics a lil blurry


----------



## swinestalker

Very nice Duckstr, congrats! We all hate to make bad shots, but it happens.


----------



## swinestalker

This song dog has sung his last tune, killed his last fawn and robbed his last turkey nest. Compliments of a Black Widow recurve, Zwickey broadhead and a politically incorrect country boy.


----------



## mitchell

Way cool swine. Way cool 

I am hearing yotes on my new spot behind a 25 acre cut
over. Would like to try calling but do not want to educate them. No open fields. Any suggestion abt set up for the bow


----------



## mitchell

You kill that dog while slippin?


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> You kill that dog while slippin?


Yes, bout the only way I hunt anymore. Slipping along the edge of a natural clearing near the river and he was doing the same thing I was, looking for prey. What he found however, was a ******* with no tolerance for his kind. As for hunting them with a bow, I've found them to be very difficult to call into bow range and draw on. They come in with the wind in their favor and on red alert. When you encounter them naturally without calling like this one however, they can seem almost careless. Yesterday was a magical day, wind was steady and easy to play. I was really focused and "in the zone" with nature. When you are stalking and can stay at peace with the Wrens, you know you are doing it right.


----------



## mitchell

That is just great. You need to write all this down; someday there should be a book.

I see Tim Wells calling them in. I have no idea how he beats the wind. I know they want to come in down wind, and that you can force them into the open (well maybe) with a gun. I may back up to the cut over and with the wind in my favor and try calling once just for kicks.

Another question; a beaver has moved in over there. Any idea how to kill him? Can they be baited? Will a night sit work?

Cato to Swine. Thanks.


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> That is just great. You need to write all this down; someday there should be a book.
> 
> I see Tim Wells calling them in. I have no idea how he beats the wind. I know they want to come in down wind, and that you can force them into the open (well maybe) with a gun. I may back up to the cut over and with the wind in my favor and try calling once just for kicks.
> 
> Another question; a beaver has moved in over there. Any idea how to kill him? Can they be baited? Will a night sit work?
> 
> Cato to Swine. Thanks.


Find their dam, build a blind or set up a stand, cut the dam, wait. Or, find his lodge and put a stand watching over it. Try late evenings or night. Never tried this with a bow, always had good luck with #4 buckshot.


----------



## msudawg8087

Hey guys! Been a year or two since I talked to you guys but it was on the old thread. Glad to be back though. Had to read through the first 15 pages of this thread to get caught up. If I'm not mistaken, the last time I spoke with you guys I was still in school at MSU. Finally got done with all that and have been in the workin world for the last year and a half. And getting married in April. Welcome to all the new guys and congrats to everyone on the kills! If I posted these correctly (been a while), these are the pics of the buck I killed a few weeks ago at my camp in Port Gibson, right down the road from you BOHO. The Big 6....20 & 3/4" wide.


----------



## J.Mc.

Awesome 6, msudawg8087!


----------



## J.Mc.

Here's one I killed a week or so ago...


----------



## msudawg8087

J.Mc. said:


> Awesome 6, msudawg8087!


Thanks J.Mc. Congrats on yours too. That's a stud!


----------



## mitchell

Congrats to both of you. Some really nice bucks. Need to at least do a European mount. That is a heck of a six for sure.


----------



## mitchell

Msudawg

Better stay in the woods. Things don't look so swell for us on the football field.


----------



## BOHO

just got my internet back going. way to go swine !!!! man its good to see you whacking those yotes !!!! keep up the good work. 

thats a great buck msu !!! congrats man on the deer and the funeral, I mean wedding.  come by the camp and see me sometime. we'll have a ham samich  

thats a heck of a buck JMC !!! congrats man. where'd you get him at? 

I found my first decent rub the other day. Not very big but he did break it off about 3 ft off the ground. Its under some white oaks I found this past spring while shed hunting. I think he's a good one. Hope to have pics soon. lol 

oh, let me know if you want me to come help you with the beaver Mitchell. I'll bring my shotgun for back up


----------



## PONDER

North Ms buck I killed opening evening


----------



## msudawg8087

mitchell...Thanks man! Yea he's currently at the taxedermist. Figure I better go ahead and get the full deal since it's my first buck with a bow.

BOHO...Thanks on both counts! Ha everyone I tell that I am getting married has the same reply for some reason. A guy at work (now divorced) tells me "everyone needs to go through it at least once" everytime I see him hahaha. Have you guys been seeing bigger and more bucks the past few seasons?

PONDER... Congrats man that's a good deer! And just saw your thread about your mom. Hope everything goes well and yall will be in my prayers.


----------



## swinestalker

Great deer guys! Congrats to all of you. Mount or save all your trophies in some manner, regardless of size. Each one is a reminder of a great memory that will mean alot to you in the future.


----------



## J.Mc.

Thanks guys! 

BOHO... My deer was killed on the Newton/Jasper co line


----------



## Fbcoach39

Well guys I finally get to go try and get my first bow kill friday morning. We play our game on Thursday night and I am taking off Friday to try and take one. I have had great pictures on my camera all summer and I think I will see some deer if they continue to use the same trails. Wish all of you luck!!!


----------



## J.Mc.

Fbcoach39 said:


> Well guys I finally get to go try and get my first bow kill friday morning. We play our game on Thursday night and I am taking off Friday to try and take one. I have had great pictures on my camera all summer and I think I will see some deer if they continue to use the same trails. Wish all of you luck!!!


Good luck Friday!


----------



## BOHO

Fbcoach39 said:


> Well guys I finally get to go try and get my first bow kill friday morning. We play our game on Thursday night and I am taking off Friday to try and take one. I have had great pictures on my camera all summer and I think I will see some deer if they continue to use the same trails. Wish all of you luck!!!


good luck !!!!

congrats again JMC. heck of a deer


----------



## ManInBlue

Good luck, Coach!! I hate we haven't been able to get our schedules to work out so we can meet up.


----------



## mitchell

msudawg8087 said:


> Ha everyone I tell that I am getting married has the same reply for some reason. A guy at work (now divorced) tells me "everyone needs to go through it at least once" everytime I see him hahaha. .


Don't buy that stuff dude. Married 33 years to a fine woman and my best friend. She is still my girlfriend.

Learn how to base your marriage on the principles taught in the Bible, make an absolute choice to stay with it and work at it, always try to consider her feelings, and marriage can be an awesome ride. Love my wife. 

Sorry to get mushy on you guys.


----------



## BOHO

I thought 3 years seemed mighty short. lol Marriage is a great thing when it works, so I hear. never been dumb enough to try it yet but maybe one day.  would have to be after hunting season though.


----------



## msudawg8087

Ha thanks for the words of wisdom guys! I'm not worried about what anyone else says at all. I'm fortunate enough to have found one with a good head on her shoulders thankfully.


----------



## msudawg8087

Please tell me somebody is in the woods or killed one this morning. It is absolutely perfect and I'm stuck at work...


----------



## 1seth

I here you, killing me sitting here right now. But i have four straight days to hunt this weekend till tuesday so not going to complain too much.


msudawg8087 said:


> Please tell me somebody is in the woods or killed one this morning. It is absolutely perfect and I'm stuck at work...


----------



## BOHO

I took off today but didn't see a thing. I saw a track this morning and that got me excited. Times are tough around here right now. Lol


----------



## ManInBlue

I hear ya, BOHO. I had one coming in Saturday evening. She saw me, blew and vanished. I was excited because "at least there was a deer there"


----------



## mitchell

OK guys, lets hear a report from the woods. I am stuck in the office this AM, and its killin me.


----------



## hubtech

Birds and bugs all I got so far


----------



## J.Mc.

Get outta my stand, hubtech!!!


LOL


----------



## jkm97

J.Mc. said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> BOHO... My deer was killed on the Newton/Jasper co line


J Mc can't kill no deer! Wait that's me...


----------



## hubtech

Didn't even see a squirrel today.....


----------



## J.Mc.

jkm97 said:


> J Mc can't kill no deer! Wait that's me...


LOLLLLLL!!.. I hunt chitty land so I kill chitty deers 

You are a stone cold KILLER


----------



## J.Mc.

hubtech said:


> Didn't even see a squirrel today.....



Yelp.. You were definitely in my stand, lol


----------



## hubtech

I gots to find a spot worth hunting round Hattie


----------



## jkm97

J.Mc. said:


> LOLLLLLL!!.. I hunt chitty land so I kill chitty deers
> 
> You are a stone cold KILLER


Great line. Sitting in a tree right now doing everything I can to not have to climb down and cut my socks off...


----------



## J.Mc.

Hahahaha! Grunt up a big one

There were three does already at my spot when I got there this morning. Didn't see anything afterwards :-/
My target buck is making it hard on me


----------



## jkm97

I didn't make it....


----------



## BOHO

glad yall are seeing deer. I havent seen a deer from stand in 3 weeks. will be glad when the overcups are done in the swamp so our deer come back home.


----------



## ignite4christ

Little late to the game. In Petal. High School / College Pastor at Petal-Harvey. Hunt in Dixie community and anywhere i get invited.


----------



## BOHO

welcome ignite4christ !!!! keep an eye on those guys around Petal.


----------



## mitchell

ignite4christ said:


> Little late to the game. In Petal. High School / College Pastor at Petal-Harvey. Hunt in Dixie community and anywhere i get invited.


Great to have you on board


----------



## BOHO

well guys, my best buddy called me and said come by and check out my new hunting set up. Low and behold, he was playing a post Halloween prank on me !!! He tried to scare me to death !!!! Almost did.


----------



## mitchell

That scares me!

Here I am in the Ghillie, with my bow blind attached to my bow.


----------



## lundinbridge

Got back to Baton Rouge a little while ago very envious of you guys anywhere farther north than Pearl River county. Saw a lot of beautiful land and plenty of deer on the drives to and from Tuscaloosa this weekend. With that in mind, do any of you guys hunt farther south? As in Pearl River County around Poplarville and such? Haven't heard of too many people hunting here, and I'm just wondering if it's really this hard to kill a deer here.


----------



## BOHO

I dont think it would be any harder to kill a deer farther south than anywhere else. a lot depends on the same factors as anywhere else, where your hunting. if you hunt public land its gonna be a lot tougher. if you can find a lease to get in that will up your chances a lot but most are costly. there are tons of deer everywhere in MS, just about


----------



## J.Mc.

jkm97 said:


> I didn't make it....


Lmao


----------



## BOHO

jk, how many have you slayed with that Widow??


----------



## swinestalker

Youth weekend and my boy scored! There was also a young 8 point present and I told him he could shoot it. He chose the mature doe of his own free will. I've never known such joy as to be afield with my son.


----------



## BOHO

thats awesome swine !!!! congrats to yall


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> jk, how many have you slayed with that Widow??


Just a couple. Haven't had as much time to go this year as normal, and I missed a couple as well. You know I'm a terrible picture taker, this is all I've got.


----------



## jkm97

I need to resize, its tiny.


----------



## J.Mc.

jkm97 said:


> I need to resize, its tiny.


That's what she said..

Lol


----------



## J.Mc.

Jkm.. Nice to see you gettin it done with the trad gear now. Looks like it'd be kinda fun to try


----------



## BOHO

good job jk !!! congrats man


----------



## mitchell

Great pic Swine. My son is 28. At the age of your son, it is hard to realize how much they are absorbing, but they are getting a lot more than you may think. That time is an enormous element in teaching a child what really counts in life. Good job. Good report. Great picture. Congratulations.

Cato


----------



## Grey Duck

I had a great weekend. Friday evening saw 5 including a shooter doe in range but she was quartering to me so I decided not to shoot. Saturday morning didn't see any. Saturday mid-day shot a nice 120 pound doe. Saturday evening saw 7 but no shots. Sunday morning saw a MONSTER 8 but no shot. I kept my climber there for next weekend and I hope to get him.
Anyway I had a great weekend!
Zack


----------



## BOHO

congrats Zack !!! Maybe you can knock one own with that PSE before long. I just sold 1 of my bows and got my sight reset on my sight bow and got my scouting bow ready to................ well scout. lol Now to find something to shoot !!!!!!


----------



## Romero14

I'll be back in MS 2mrw after work. I'll get to hunt the rest of the wk. Weather is supposed to be pretty good Wed and Thurs. Hopefully I can fling an arrow or 2 or 4 lol


----------



## BOHO

good luck Romero !!! Keep us posted on the sightings and shootings !! haha


----------



## Nyles

Shot a good 9 fri evening deer turned into the shot wound up hittin him straight on.....one drop a blood!


----------



## msudawg8087

Congrats on the deer guys! I was able to hunt this past weekend and saw a couple of good bucks while i was in the stand but they decided to walk behind me and downwind before i could get a shot. My bro killed a 14" 9pt with his bow Saturday afternoon about 150yds from me. The bucks were on their feet that afternoon for sure. We also had a 17" 7 or 8 pt walk about 10 yds from us while hanging a loc on. Talk about a rush. Don't think he knew exactly what we were when he saw us but he knew we weren't familiar. He trotted off about 50 yds then stared walking so dont think we spooked him.


----------



## BOHO

wow msu. at least now I know here all the deer are !!!! good luck and get you another one


----------



## jkm97

J.Mc. said:


> That's what she said..
> 
> Lol


I walked right into that.


----------



## jkm97

J.Mc. said:


> Jkm.. Nice to see you gettin it done with the trad gear now. Looks like it'd be kinda fun to try


It's a blast. I doubt I'll ever go back to a compound really.


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> good job jk !!! congrats man


Thanks. One of these days I might actually take a few decent pictures. I'm usually in such a rush when I kill one that I never slow down long enough.


----------



## mitchell

Anybody gonna hunt in this wind? 15-20?


----------



## msudawg8087

mitchell said:


> Anybody gonna hunt in this wind? 15-20?


I won't be able to get back in the woods until Friday morning. Think it's supposed to be over with by then.


----------



## Rhawk86

Hey guys,

I am going down to northern Alabama to hunt Thanksgiving week, since the Bama boys are too busy watching football and do not have a thread like you guys do. Would any of you mind sharing some suggestions for hunting this time of year down there. I am assuming the deer behavior would be similar.

I have never hunted down south before and where I am at it is peak rut this time of year. What are you guys setting up on? Wondering if I should use my early season Michigan tactics down there???

Any help appreciated beyond what I can express in this post.


----------



## swinestalker

Rhawk86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am going down to northern Alabama to hunt Thanksgiving week, since the Bama boys are too busy watching football and do not have a thread like you guys do. Would any of you mind sharing some suggestions for hunting this time of year down there. I am assuming the deer behavior would be similar.
> 
> I have never hunted down south before and where I am at it is peak rut this time of year. What are you guys setting up on? Wondering if I should use my early season Michigan tactics down there???
> 
> Any help appreciated beyond what I can express in this post.


Likely too early for rut patterns, down here in south MS it generally peaks early January. Maybe some north Ms guys might chime in as that area would likely be more similar to north Alabamas rut time. Find some food sources or pinch points and don't be afraid of mid day hunts near bedding areas, especially if the deer are pressured heavily. Looks like you'll have a waning, dark moon, that helps with daytime movement. Above all, don't forget your thermacell because the skeeters can get real nasty if you happen to catch a warm day or two. Good Luck.


----------



## BOHO

my lease is 307 acres of bedding area. since theres no defined bedding area we usually concentrate more on food sources. also if your place your hunting has pigs you'll have bonus opportunities. good luck


----------



## Grey Duck

I have some bad weather for hunting this weekend. Cloudy and 55-75 degrees. Is it worth it to go try for a deer or just go duck hunting?


----------



## mitchell

Rhawk86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am going down to northern Alabama to hunt Thanksgiving week, since the Bama boys are too busy watching football and do not have a thread like you guys do. Would any of you mind sharing some suggestions for hunting this time of year down there. I am assuming the deer behavior would be similar.
> 
> I have never hunted down south before and where I am at it is peak rut this time of year. What are you guys setting up on? Wondering if I should use my early season Michigan tactics down there???
> 
> Any help appreciated beyond what I can express in this post.



What Swine said. In Central MS our rut is usually late December around or after Christmas. So North of us should be earlier.

If you hunt with a club, there will likely be food plots to hunt over. If your area had a decent acorn crop there should still be some acorns to hunt. For us the Bucks are just beginning to move some in the Daylight in early December, so you may hit that phase North of us. If there is any young plantation pine, it is usually a preferred bedding area. So is a clear cut that is out a few years from the cutting. 

Use Google earth and search the address, and study the areals. Hard to say about prevailing winds. For some reason this year we seem to be getting a lot more northerly wind that in early seasons of past. 

Bean fields, if there are any, will likely be cut. Same with corn. Still the deer love to come out in those areas at night, so you can sometimes cut them off between bedding and night feeding.

LIke Boho said, sometimes there is sooooo much thickness that bedding can occur almost anywhere. Again if there is plantation pine or cut over I would look hard around those areas.


----------



## BOHO

I don't duck hunt so the choice is easy for me. Why not duck hunt in the am and deer hunt in the pm?


----------



## BOHO

Nyles, forgot to tell ya I'm not far from yazoo. Hollar at me if you ever need some help man. You'll get the next one. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Rhawk86

Thank you guys for your input!!! I hope you all shoot the biggest bucks of your life! I really appreciate you guys.

It is not a hunt club, it is a family farm. I will be the only one hunting on 400 acres. Looks like a nice amount of mature pines and hardwoods. Some good ridges with creeks running through the bottoms. There are AG fields but I think the odds of a mature buck just walking around it in broad daylight are slim.

I totally forgot to think about them squito's. We don't have a single animal we can hunt until they are long gone. I don't have a clue where my thermacell is.


----------



## hubtech

Know any spots around Pascagoula or Natchez? I'm working Pascagoula tomorrow and Natchez Friday. Gonna bring my bow with me. Help.


----------



## BOHO

Rhawk, might wanna walk those creeks unless its too thick. If u can find a good crossing your well on ur way. Good luck


Hub, I'm not familiar with those areas but hopefully someone will come along that is. Good luck


----------



## southernmissAP

Hub, you could try out the Pascagoula river swamp wma. Lots of land and good places for deer to be. If you dont mind walking a bit, try to get into some thicker areas where most other people wont go and set up. There are many run offs from the river that funnel deep into the woods creating good little watering holes for deer. I have seen some monster swamp donkeys that have been shot out of there and if like doing your own thing and going where most others will not go, i think youll have a chance. A buddy of mine whos a taxidermist had some bucks come in that were taken from the swamp and they were some absolutel studs. Best thing to do is get an overview map of the area and look for places near the thick stuff and and those run offs. Also be aware that the place is crawling with pigs in some areas more than others so you might get one of them too! Good luck to ya!


----------



## Peewee31

Just logging in to the post. Vicksburg fellow here and since I have now turned into a guide for my 9 yr old I will be BOWHUNTING only when I get an opportunity.


----------



## hubtech

Cool. I'll only be able to hunt this evening. May go pick up a ground blind to give me more setup options.


----------



## joebow09

I know its a rifle kill, but my oldest got lucky this weekend on youth season. all his brothers love to come out and give high fives, cause they know we gonna eat good now!!


----------



## swinestalker

joebow09 said:


> View attachment 1805606
> 
> 
> I know its a rifle kill, but my oldest got lucky this weekend on youth season. all his brothers love to come out and give high fives, cause they know we gonna eat good now!!


Congrats, love to see the kids have success with any weapon. Looks like a happy family indeed. I consider my sons first deer(doe), the highlight of my hunting career.


----------



## swinestalker

hubtech said:


> Know any spots around Pascagoula or Natchez? I'm working Pascagoula tomorrow and Natchez Friday. Gonna bring my bow with me. Help.


St. Catherine Wma, Sandy Creek and Homochitto national forest are all close to Natchez and all offer good hunting. If you choose St. Catherine or Sandy Creek Wma, Look them up online because they both have their own requlations that can differ from other areas.


----------



## jkm97

Just when I thought I'd mastered this trad hunting, I missed a doe...twice.


----------



## BOHO

Peewee31 said:


> Just logging in to the post. Vicksburg fellow here and since I have now turned into a guide for my 9 yr old I will be BOWHUNTING only when I get an opportunity.


welcome peewee. I live in Vicksburg as well. 

congrats Joe !!!! love it when kids are having fun. they are our future. 

jk, keep at it man !!!!!! I missed 14 shots one bow season with trad gear and never cut a hair. You'll never beat that record. LOL


----------



## J.Mc.

jkm97 said:


> Just when I thought I'd mastered this trad hunting, I missed a doe...twice.


Ruh roh! Should've pulled out the Ol smoke pole, lol


----------



## BOHO

Nah. Id rather miss a doe twice with trad than kill one with a gun.


----------



## J.Mc.

BOHO said:


> Nah. Id rather miss a doe twice with trad than kill one with a gun.


Jkm and I go way back so he knows I'm just messing with him . He's one of the best deer hunters I know and one heck of a bow hunter.


----------



## BOHO

Im tellin ya. jk is a killer


----------



## hubtech

Well here's to hoping I'm done at my clients in time to get in the woods. In my rush out this morning I left my climber....guess I'll go pick up a ground blind.


----------



## swinestalker

jkm97 said:


> Just when I thought I'd mastered this trad hunting, I missed a doe...twice.


It has never been mastered, nor will it ever be mastered, by anyone. That is what makes it so great.


----------



## Peewee31

I took my little girl Friday and she missed a doe. Hopefully we will get another chance soon. We have already had three great doe opportunities this year and haven't connected. Couldn't get set up on one that was 15 yds away, it was so close she couldn't get the crosshairs on her due to the height of the shooting rail. We saw a nice 2 yr the first Sat. That would have been a great buck for here but it didn't meet camp standards. I keep telling her to just keep trying it will fall into place.








Here is my Lil hunter. The days she don't go I will be BOWHUNTING this year. This will be my first year to bowhunt only.


----------



## 00 buck

Any luck in the rain this morning?


----------



## BOHO

was so hot I just scouted. found a couple things that I wouldnt normally think twice on hunting and would try to find something else but this year it looks pretty good !!!! lol did see a nub yesterday at 315 and a bobcat at 515 but no shot. I hope next time I get to hunt I'll get to shoot at something.


----------



## 00 buck

Hope to go this evening, saw a little yearling about 830 this morning. Then the bottom fell out here n mize


----------



## BOHO

just saw a doe right by the house. must be moving before this front


----------



## BOHO

good luck to anyone hunting this morning. wish I was out there with ya


----------



## jwatts

I am headed home in the morning. I plan to be in the woods first thing Thursday morning. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## StringMusic16

Forgot to post this earlier, but I got on a great buck at the end of October on my property in south Mississippi. 225 lbs. 17.5" spread. 22" mainbeams. Scored about 122". Not a monster, but a great bow kill. It feels good to get the pressure off early in the season, never killed a buck so early in the year!


----------



## jkm97

J.Mc. said:


> Jkm and I go way back so he knows I'm just messing with him . He's one of the best deer hunters I know and one heck of a bow hunter.


And I enjoy some good joking...

Me and J Mc went to college together, we have lots of hunting stories.


----------



## jkm97

swinestalker said:


> It has never been mastered, nor will it ever be mastered, by anyone. That is what makes it so great.


I agree. I've spent the last few days trying to rebuild my form and working on gapping a little bit more. I've been shooting really well, so now I need another deer to test it out on.


----------



## msudawg8087

Congrats StringMusic! Thats a fine deer!

Any of you boys seen any of the pictures of some of the big deer that have been killed here in MS yet? If you guys follow any of the other public forums you'll know how the pictures and stories get traded around so nobody really knows what the real stories are. Theres supposedly one killed in a Vicksburg neighborhood that might be illegal. He's a toad. A guy I work with lives in that neighborhood and had pics of the deer on the hoof. The other was supposedly killed around Hillside. Not sure where that is but I havent seent he pics for it.


----------



## BOHO

congrats string !!!!!! awesome buck man. 

msu that buck killed in warren county was killed about 5 miles from my house. I dont think there was anything illegal about it but Im not sure. Hillside is just north east of yazoo city. Lots of good bucks there but a real pain to hunt with the gumbo mud and swamp like marsh.


----------



## J.Mc.

msudawg8087 said:


> Congrats StringMusic! Thats a fine deer!
> 
> Any of you boys seen any of the pictures of some of the big deer that have been killed here in MS yet? If you guys follow any of the other public forums you'll know how the pictures and stories get traded around so nobody really knows what the real stories are. Theres supposedly one killed in a Vicksburg neighborhood that might be illegal. He's a toad. A guy I work with lives in that neighborhood and had pics of the deer on the hoof. The other was supposedly killed around Hillside. Not sure where that is but I havent seent he pics for it.


You must be talking about the "167" 8 point" thread. Interesting thread, LOL


----------



## BOHO

looks like great weather this weekend for the orange army opener


----------



## skeet16

Finally connected this past Saturday. 
105# doe








Also the Prime Shift is for sale if any you MS boys interested. It is listed in the hunting bows on AT
I need to run it on the Bull also
Good luck this weekend fellars!!!


----------



## BOHO

good job skeet !!!! good luck with that bow sale as well


----------



## Fbcoach39

Well guys I have not been on here in a while and I am new to bowhunting. We had a short practice today so I got about an hour and half in the stand. Right before I was coming down I hear 3 walking toward me. I had a 25 yard shot and missed. First deer I have ever shot at with bow. I am mad I missed but I must say I am hooked it is a lot more exciting than shooting one with a rifle at 150-200 yards. I dont on a rangefinder yet, I think that might of helped. Just wanted to share my story. Thanks for listening.


----------



## ignite4christ

Welcome to the addiction. I don't post much but I hunt a lot and shoot my bow often. I have seriously considered making this a bow only season. A lot of good resources and knowledgable guys on the forum (a few knuckleheads too....watch out for them).


----------



## mitchell

Pewee, what a doll. Great pic of your daughter. 

Coach, if somebody has not told you, you better stay in that stand until last light. If you are hunting pressured deer, they often move right at the end of daylight, especially in warm weather or if you are right on top of a short crop field.

Welcome to the society of the "I missed a deer". Fun though, isn't it? Was your heart rate up?

Also, aim for the lower 1/3 of the body; these crazy does react to bow noise regardless of how quiet your set up is.


----------



## StringMusic16

Looks like the weather next week is gonna be FINE!! I'm planning on hunting Monday thru the end of the week.


----------



## Fbcoach39

My heart was pumping more than it does during a big game on Friday night. If I could have waited they would have came right to me but I was losing light quickly. Thanks for the advice shoot low!


----------



## mitchell

Just keep at it coach and you will bust one. Be sure and take some pics for us


----------



## SwampDog32

I know its way late in the season, however I am looking for a bowhunting only lease for next year. I would greatly appreciate it if you'd keep me in mind if you have an opening. Pm me if you'd like my phone number.


----------



## mitchell

Where are you swampDog.?


----------



## hubtech

Me too swamp. Something close to hburg


----------



## SwampDog32

I'm in Chalmette (New Orleans) but willing to travel a bit. Not trying to use my daughter as a pawn, however she loves to hunt with me.


----------



## jwatts

I broke the ice this afternoon. I had one feeding in the plot when I walked up. I let her feed out, then went in and climbed a pine. After I got set up I ranged a few places and got ready for the hunt. I hadn't been in the tree 15 minutes when a doe and yearling came out. I watched them for about 30 minutes before she gave me a broadside shot at 35 yards. The slick trick did its thing and she dropped a little ways off the plot.


----------



## hubtech

Nothing but skeeters for me today.


----------



## mitchell

jwatts said:


> I broke the ice this afternoon. I had one feeding in the plot when I walked up. I let her feed out, then went in and climbed a pine. After I got set up I ranged a few places and got ready for the hunt. I hadn't been in the tree 15 minutes when a doe and yearling came out. I watched them for about 30 minutes before she gave me a broadside shot at 35 yards. The slick trick did its thing and she dropped a little ways off the plot.
> 
> View attachment 1812030


Back straps for Thanksgiving!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Peewee31

I'm sticking with it. Opening day of gun season and I'm in a blind with a bow. Seen 7 but none close enough yet.


----------



## jwatts

I broke down and am sitting a box stand with a gun. It was sprinkling and I didn't want to hunt a climber in the rain. I may drag the bow out this afternoon depending on the weather. Good luck to everybody out there this weekend.


----------



## 00 buck

Bow for me this morning too, not gonna do any gun hunting till I get one with a bow. Hoping this wind will die down a little and let the deer getup for awhike


----------



## 00 buck

Y'all been doin any calling yet or just lettin it happen naturally


----------



## Peewee31

No calling for me yet but I'll start soon


----------



## ManInBlue

Congrats on releasing an arrow, coach...and congrats on a heck of a season. Good luck next weekend. I'll make a prediction and go ahead and wish you luck at State too :wink:

no calling for me yet...may do some next weekend, may not. IMO it's a little early.


----------



## Larkinhjr

any good pse tuners in mississippi that bareshaft and yoke tune?


----------



## swinestalker

Wow, I go away on a cruise and you guys have been stackin em up! Congrats to you all.:thumbs_up


----------



## BOHO

starting to see some rutting activity. just a couple young bucks getting excited so in 2-3 weeks it should start getting good. IM doing just the opposite. Im gonna try and bust a couple with a gun then try to get a couple more with the bow. Gotta have some meat in the freezer


----------



## StringMusic16

BOHO said:


> starting to see some rutting activity. just a couple young bucks getting excited so in 2-3 weeks it should start getting good. IM doing just the opposite. Im gonna try and bust a couple with a gun then try to get a couple more with the bow. Gotta have some meat in the freezer


Same here. I think I'm gonna take the rifle out this week and kill 2-3 does for herd management/freezer meat, then go back to the bow for the rest of the season.


----------



## jwatts

swinestalker said:


> Wow, I go away on a cruise and you guys have been stackin em up! Congrats to you all.:thumbs_up


Somebody's gotta take up your slack. We can go back to goofing off now that you will be back in the woods.


----------



## BOHO

I also got my foot rest from Jim at Third Hand Archery. Man is that thing SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!! if yall wanna really relax in your climber check it out.


----------



## mitchell

Deer in my back yard (neighborhood deer) at 7:30 this AM. Feeding before the front came through I guess. Looks like we have some cooooool weather on the way. If we don't drown first.


----------



## BOHO

its raining to beat the band in Vicksburg. Not supposed to let up til tomorrow evenin sometime. Bet we get 5+ inches by then


----------



## hubtech

Leaving in the morning. I'll e sitting in the rain in the evening. Let's do it.


----------



## mitchell

When the rain finally quits I bet they will be everywhere. Good luck Hubtech.


----------



## hubtech

mitchell said:


> When the rain finally quits I bet they will be everywhere. Good luck Hubtech.


Thanks. Looking for my first bow deer. I'm not a trophy hunter


----------



## BOHO

I didnt see any deer today but I hope yall did. Tomorrow should be awesome for an all day sit


----------



## ignite4christ

Killed a doe. One of my kids got a small buck. Had 8 in the plot when I walked up, spooked them getting in my stand. They were moving like crazy today is so miss.


----------



## jwatts

I didn't see a thing this afternoon. I plan to head back in the morning and try again. I have family Thanksgiving stuff over the next few days, so I will have to work my hunting around all of that.

I decided to try some lighted nocks this year. A fellow ATer bought a pack of TGB nocks and let me try a few. I shot a doe last Friday with one on my arrow. It worked great for watching the shot. When the arrow hit she went to run and my arrow broke off about 4 inches from the nock. When I skinned her I saw the exit hole glowing from the nock. Where the arrow was moving around in her it broke the nock. I decided to leave it on and see how long it would last. It was still just as bright after 24hr. As of right now it is still burning dim. I am impressed at how long it is staying on.


----------



## BOHO

big bucks are starting to move. heard of a couple real nice ones killed the last couple days. good luck guys


----------



## Romero14

I'll be out in the morning. Hopefully the big boys are up and moving. Good luck to everybody


----------



## jwatts

My brother missed a hoss of a buck this afternoon. I haven't seen anything lately. I plan to hit it again in the morning.


----------



## J.Mc.

It's gonna be cold in the morning! Good luck guys


----------



## BOHO

big boys are on there feet, go if you can. good luck to everyone


----------



## Peewee31

I will be guiding my daughter this afternoon. I hunted yesterday AM w/I much luck but I did manage to get to lock-ons hung.


----------



## J.Mc.

Buddy of mine just got a stud 9pt and I got pics of four bucks I've never gotten pics of last night.


----------



## Romero14

I've seen 2 does so far this mor morning but got some good pics of deer I've never seen on cam last night. They're moving


----------



## BOHO

good luck guys !!!! save some for those of us less fortunate !!! hahaha


----------



## mitchell

Sat in a shoot house with my brother in law last PM. We saw about 12, including a 2 1/2 year old 8 point. I'd rather be bow hunting, but it was fun to chat and watch. We were watching about a 1 acre grass plot and a big field with a pine thicket on its border.

Bill Vale moon tables say first week of Dec will be really good. Curious to see how that works out.


----------



## BOHO

really wanted to get in some hunting this weekend but looks like I'll be at home sick instead. Hope yall have some great luck and dont forget those pics !!!!!


----------



## 1seth

Got this guy Sunday afternoon at 4:30 Pm. 17 1/2 inches wide, good tine length, and 7 inch brow tines.


----------



## 1seth

Pg 1, Post 11 is some pics of him in velvet.


----------



## BOHO

good job Seth. Dandy of a buck !!!!! congrats man. public land?


----------



## jwatts

That is a good buck. I have heard of several hitting the ground over the past few days.

Boho, you need to get better. I can't be the only one sitting in the cold not seeing anything. You need to get out there and not see deer so I don't feel alone.


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya JW. what a day to try and go get some medicine. Having to fight with a bunch of idiots wanting $3 off a toy. Sending you a PM


----------



## 1seth

Our family land outside NW of Yazoo City Ms. It has some WRP on it that resembles alot of the public land up there if that was what you were picking up on.


----------



## BOHO

actually thats my new territory at work and I know Hillside and Panther Creek are pretty big public sites. Just wondering if you whacked him on there or not. Congrats again. heck of a deer man


----------



## ManInBlue

jw, I'll be joining you out in the cold not seeing deer this afternoon. Wanted to go this morning, didn't. boho, get yer butt better!!

I guess I'm going to sit the non-productive WMA and get run over by peeps & pups. I'm going to take the boom-stick. I need some meat. Bullet or bow, this boy's hungry.


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> really wanted to get in some hunting this weekend but looks like I'll be at home sick instead. Hope yall have some great luck and dont forget those pics !!!!!


Afraid you won't be alone. Doctor gave my wife and I Tami Flu as a preventative because we were around someone who had the flu. It has just about killed us! Would take the flu anyday! Absolutely the most debilitating headaches and skin sensitivity I've ever had. Found out last night these side affects can last up to a month.


----------



## 1seth

BOHO, I can tell you this they both have some great deer, They drag some brutes out of there and I have seen some big boys on the hwy driving back from our place . I havent hunted it much but if we did not have our own land those two would be where I spent alot of my hunting time. If you can hunt during the middle of the week they are not near as packed.


----------



## Peewee31

Finally we connected on a doe. I am proud of this girl. 90 yd perfect shot. My camp changed rules this year where youth have to kill camp legal bucks. Well we had a 4 yr old 8 pt and a 3 yr old 8 pt come out the last two evenings and she passed on both. I'm sad on one hand but proud cause I let her make the decision. Hopefully patience will pay off.


----------



## mitchell

Great pic and time well invested. I am envious.


----------



## Peewee31

Man bow season has been great for me. This is the first deer I have killed with archery equipment during gun season. I shot her at 21 steps. The slick tricks went through both shoulders. She ran about 90 yds. My hunting partner had Hersey at the camp so I brought her down there about 2 hrs after I shot her. Took no time to find. She found her immediately but it took me a while to make it to the deer following blood. The deer bled well. She was old too, I'm guessed her at 5.5.


----------



## BOHO

congrats on the deer peewee !!!!


----------



## ManInBlue

Here are a couple of projects that fbcoach would be proud of. SP in da house!!


----------



## ManInBlue

Good job,peewee!!


----------



## BOHO

bucks are dropping like flies !!!!! when the chasing starts pre rut I cant wait to be in the woods if its this good already.


----------



## honker22

I finally got back over to my place in Yazoo this weekend. Saw a ton of deer Saturday morning with a couple of scrub bucks. Saturday evening I smoked an old doe from the ground with my bow. Checked cam this morning and my target buck was in my food plot at 4 am. Can't get back for 2 weeks but the bucks should be thinking about the does by then. None of the bucks I saw had tarsal staining and the buck sign looked to be just starting. This was just inside the hills. Good luck to all


----------



## BOHO

keep after em honker. this next cold snap we get end of the week should have all the bucks on there feet. Might try to spend more time in the woods and see whats up. Will have to take my bow though. dont have a gun anymore to use during such a primitive season. lol


----------



## swinestalker

Went hunting yesterday and found a beautiful doe that someone shot with a 22 rimfire low in the abdomen, or possibly hit with one piece of buckshot. Saddens me that she died such a slow, agonizing death.:angry7: On a happier note, killed an animal this morning that I've never taken before with trad gear. Will post pics when I get the chance.


----------



## BOHO

what a waste. I have lost deer but it sure wasnt for lack of looking after the shot. makes ya sick to lose one. what in the world could be your first trad kill? I thought you'd killed everything under the sun. lol woodpecker? haha


----------



## jwatts

BOHO said:


> what a waste. I have lost deer but it sure wasnt for lack of looking after the shot. makes ya sick to lose one. what in the world could be your first trad kill? I thought you'd killed everything under the sun. lol woodpecker? haha


I'm betting it's a spotted owl, maybe a dodo bird.


----------



## BOHO

I got it. a duck


----------



## swinestalker

Spotted owl! They'd put me under the jail! Not a duck either, although one of them is high on my list with trad gear.


----------



## BOHO

otter


----------



## Fbcoach39

Maninblue I like those cords you made. I have seen plenty of deer on the public land I hunt but nothing close enough to shoot with this bow. Had a couple of bucks that if I would have had my rifle it would have been good night for those two.


----------



## 1seth

Was gonna spend a weekend home after being gone the last two, but then I saw the weekend forecast. Man I am getting the christmas tree up tonight and whatever else a man can possibly do to get out the door this weekend. I'll tell her I want go next weekend either unless another cold front come's through again. hahahhaa, glad I have a understanding wife.


----------



## swinestalker




----------



## jwatts

Nice. I tried to draw on a gray fox with my longbow on 2 separate occasions. Both times it froze, turned, and walked away.


----------



## BOHO

I would have guessed fox but I thought you had killed one awhile back. :dontknow: congrats on the fox. great bow kill. time to slay a ton of pigs and some more deer now.


----------



## mitchell

Purdy.


----------



## Peewee31

swinestalker said:


> View attachment 1819052


That is beautiful. Congrats


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> I would have guessed fox but I thought you had killed one awhile back. :dontknow: congrats on the fox. great bow kill. time to slay a ton of pigs and some more deer now.


 Unless Alzeimers has gotten a foot hold on me, that is my first grey fox with trad gear. Maybe you are thinking about the bobcat I killed a while back? I have had several encounters with foxes and even missed 2 of them over the past few years. It happened real quick. I drew while he was about 20 yards and out of sight in a dry creek bed. He popped out the other side and since I was just a couple of yards off the gametrail, he trotted right up to me. I shot him at about 5 yards, if that. I actually had a Hammer SST blunt on my arrow and did not have time to switch to a broadhead tipped arrow, however, that blunt killed him like the wrath of God.


----------



## wdtorque

Well done sir. I'm impressed.
How do you carry your arrows when you are stalking and dressed as you are in the photo?

ps. don't take this wrong, but at first glance that photo reminded me of Mickey Rourke in one of his "b-d-ass" roles! 
the netting over your face really makes that an awesome hide


----------



## mitchell

Swine, aren't you one of those almost extinct back quiver guys? I never could figure out how to keep the arrows from making noise when you draw one out, and how to keep from cutting other arrows when you come out and go back in with a broad head tipped arrow. 

I have one of those Safari Tuffs. I like its functionality, but found out immediately that the fabric makes noise when you rub against a bush, which happens a lot while moving on the ground.

Any tips?


----------



## swinestalker

wdtorque said:


> Well done sir. I'm impressed.
> How do you carry your arrows when you are stalking and dressed as you are in the photo?
> 
> ps. don't take this wrong, but at first glance that photo reminded me of Mickey Rourke in one of his "b-d-ass" roles!
> the netting over your face really makes that an awesome hide


 In this case, a back quiver. I also use a modified compound bow quiver that is used like a side quiver. Mitchell and I have discussed many times that carrying arrows is one area that we have never been completely satisfied with. No way found yet that doesen't present some problems. I put the ghillie back on for photo because I usually remove ghillie as soon as the hunt is over. I actually have a camo hat with bill that I drape head piece over and don't actually look through the netting, I find it destracting. If I actually tried to shoot with the head gear like it is in picture, the string would catch and rip it off my head. I had also washed my hands and removed shooting glove, while hunting they would be camoed.


----------



## bayouarcher

Any of you predicting an earlier rut this year?


----------



## BOHO

not really. We will start seeing some chasing around the 10-15th of Dec and full rut between Christmas and New Years


----------



## rebelfan10

Im really liking the idea of ground hunting and would love to get a guillie suit but im also terrified of someone thinking they see bigfoot and firing a shot. Is there any way to add some sort of safety factor that you know of?


----------



## BOHO

wear an orange vest if your moving around. other than that maybe an orange hat???


----------



## mitchell

rebelfan10 said:


> Im really liking the idea of ground hunting and would love to get a guillie suit but im also terrified of someone thinking they see bigfoot and firing a shot. Is there any way to add some sort of safety factor that you know of?


Gonna be tough if you slip around. However, one way to take the plunge is to do what I do; I take a stool/tree seat and make sits. You can pick several locations and sit for a time in each. Or, you can just pick an area that you would normally bow hunt out of a tree, and use the Ghillie. Doing it that way, you can wear in orange and take it off. Also, when coming out, whether tree hunting or ground hunting, cut on your flash light (at least do this if you are in an area where there may be other hunters.)

I do plan on starting the slip game later this year, at least for a few trips. I am waiting for wet windy cool weather on a day when I can go. I have done very little of it, but would like to try it. Honestly right now I am still enamored by the sit thing. It is just fun. The cool thing about sitting in the Ghillie is that you no longer have to have the perfect tree in the perfect place. Also, if the wind changes, you can just move.

I am still very new at it, but it is a blast. It has put the fun back into bow hunting for me.


----------



## swinestalker

I agree with Mitchell, after gun season opens, I may still call it slipping, but I'm doing alot more sitting still than slipping. Also cut out any hunting on or near public land. After gun season opens, I only hunt private land that I have control of, still very cautious as you never know for sure who may be in the woods. If you put on anything unbroken, it detroys the effectiveness of the ghillie. I have tried broken orange with mixed results. On a positive note, if you are doing it correctly and staying at peace with the wrens, other people are v-e-r-y unlikely to ever notice you. During bow season on public land, I've had other hunters pass literally within feet of me completely oblivious to my presence. When I was 11, a man in our hunting club was shot, but not killed wearing full orange coveralls while running dogs. Jamie Arnold was shot in the face at 40 yards and blinded for life by a damn fool that thought he was a turkey. Be careful of idiots no matter what you wear!


----------



## swinestalker

Sorry Mitchell, almost forgot. I sometimes keep broadheads in their own smaller quiver that then goes in the back quiver(mostly barbed heads), however, I usually just put them in there on their own side. If properly made and adjusted, a good back quiver holds a slight pressure on shafts in the middle area. Really never had much problem cutting other arrows or dulling(I do re- touch my broadheads often regardless of quiver type). A stiff sidewalled or poorly designed backquiver is something I would not inflict on my worst enemy.


----------



## rebelfan10

Swine, when you say broken orange, what have you tried? I was thinking about some orange ribbons (not to many) on the suit just to alert someone trying to scope me in. I have had success bowhunting from a tree while wearing orange vest and hat while hunting deer. I dont believe deer can see the orange but to be at peace with the wrens, squirrels, turkeys and even the crows, orange is hard to hide. I have some private land to hunt, but it joins national forest and you never can tell where someone could be coming from. Anyway, I took a doe a few weeks back from the ground wearing regular camo. She somewhat saw me and we were in a standoff for about 10 minutes before curiousity got the best of her. She tried to circle around and get wind of me but she came up 15 yards short of being behind me. That got me hooked on wanting to do it again.


----------



## swinestalker

Have not tried or even thought of ribbons, what I had was a camo vest with orange mixed in. The ribbon is actually a good idea that I will now experiment with. I believe a strip of it wound through the ghillie would have no affect on deer and actually might not upset the wrens too bad either. The ghillie destroys the human form and the vest I tried compressed the ghillie and gave back some form compromising the ghille. Thanks for the idea Rebelfan!


----------



## Rhino91

Here is a buck I was hunting with my bow but only saw him one time during bow season about 400 yards off. I shot him On Nov 26 with a rifle I thought y'all might still want to see him even if I didn't shoot him with my bow.


----------



## Peewee31

That is a heck of a deer there. Congrats


----------



## msudawg8087

Great deer Rhino! Congrats!


----------



## mitchell

Trophy for sure. Congrats.


----------



## BOHO

heck of a deer Rhino !!!! congrats man. what part of the state did you kill that monster in ?


----------



## Rhino91

I shot it in Noxubee County.


----------



## BOHO

sweet. lots of great bucks come from up that way every year.


----------



## swinestalker

Incredible deer Rhino, congrats! :thumbs_up


----------



## Rhino91

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ManInBlue

Don't be posting pictures if you're going to cheat. Anybody can kill a deer with a rifle. This is an ARCHERY forum...

OK, I'm kidding. That's an awesome buck, Rhino!! Nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1seth

good buck rhino....


----------



## BOHO

get ready fellas. next week the bucks are gonna be on there feet 24/7. get those calls ready


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> get ready fellas. next week the bucks are gonna be on there feet 24/7. get those calls ready


 Deer around here moved like crazy yesterday evening. Just watched because my freezer is full, but they were really on the move. If you have any cane thickets on your property, today is the day!


----------



## bayouarcher

Seeing any chasing or are they feeding up getting ready to chase?


----------



## BOHO

should start the pre rut this next week


----------



## mitchell

How'd you guys do this week end?


----------



## J.Mc.

mitchell said:


> How'd you guys do this week end?


Not too bad..


----------



## BOHO

nice buck JMC !!! congrats man. was he running a doe?


----------



## J.Mc.

BOHO said:


> nice buck JMC !!! congrats man. was he running a doe?


Thanks! No, he came in alone


----------



## 1seth

Did not hunt this weekend but my brother and his friend did not see much of anything.... I ll be heading up this weekend, wise man told me long ago the teenth's; fifteenth, sixteenth and so on can be the time for mid delta area if you can get some cold weather. Seems like last two years its been more like christmas for us with the warm weather and even then still did not seem like the rutted theat much at least during the day.


----------



## mitchell

JMC, I'd say not bad for sure. Congrats. Enjoy the moment. 

Sometimes in the rush to recover the animal, and get it cleaned, I have failed to just relax and enjoy. Some of my fondest memories come from those times I recovered animal, and just put my bow down, sat on the ground by the animal, and smiled and contemplated the whole thing. Savor it. It is the joy of what we do.


----------



## J.Mc.

mitchell said:


> JMC, I'd say not bad for sure. Congrats. Enjoy the moment.
> 
> Sometimes in the rush to recover the animal, and get it cleaned, I have failed to just relax and enjoy. Some of my fondest memories come from those times I recovered animal, and just put my bow down, sat on the ground by the animal, and smiled and contemplated the whole thing. Savor it. It is the joy of what we do.


Thank you and I agree 100%!


----------



## tombstone01




----------



## Peewee31

Nice bucks guys. My daughter took another doe yesterday afternoon. We buck hunting from here on out.


----------



## 1seth

nice deer tombstone....


----------



## cgoolsby

I'm headed to Yazoo to hunt this Friday and Saturday. It will be my first time hunting in MS. If I can just see a stud I will call it a successful trip. Any one else gonna be hunting Yazoo the same time?


----------



## J.Mc.

Great deer Tombstone!


----------



## jwatts

Couple of good bucks there. Congratulations. I am ready to get back in the woods. I still have just over a week left at work. I should be hitting it just right. I also have my Natchez state park hunt coming up 12/28-30.


----------



## mitchell

Tombstone, really nice buck. Did you get the **** jebes when he stepped out?


----------



## BOHO

congrats tombstone !!! great buck man. 

cg I hope to hunt this weekend but it will be in claiborne county. I work some in Yazoo and actually might be there friday but no hunting while working. LOL


----------



## wdtorque

J.Mc. said:


> Great deer Tombstone!


Ditto


----------



## bigoman

Guys the deer were moving this morning! Saw four bucks together still but they were acting real nervous around each other. They were about 400 yds away and I tried to make a big loop around them but ended up backing out and setting up a few cameras in the area that was covered in fresh sign! This week out to be good!


----------



## bigoman

Oh and by the way those are some nice bucks! Good luck


----------



## mitchell

Had a land owner in NW hinds county tell me he has a 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 year old chasing every doe that comes along out of the grass plot behind his house.

Bucks are moving in the daylight now; good time to be out there. And I am in the office shuffling papers.................


----------



## ManInBlue

Dang it, son!!! thems sum dandy buck-type deers rite there!!!


----------



## BOHO

well lets see some more pics killers !!!!! rut is right on us and the bucks should be on there feet.


----------



## swinestalker

:happy::eek2::happy::eek2::happy:


----------



## J.Mc.

swinestalker said:


> :happy::eek2::happy::eek2::happy:
> View attachment 1827494


Good LAWD!! Where did that big SOB come from?


----------



## Romero14

Congrats on the deer fellas. You guys are killing some nice bucks. I didn't see much when I was in MS two wks ago besides some does and few small bucks. I did see a small 4 pt harassing some does. I also got some good trail cam pics of bucks hitting scrapes hard. I'm heading back to MS next Friday so I'll be able to hunt the 21st-30th. Hopefully the rut will be rolling in Hinds county.


----------



## swinestalker

J.Mc. said:


> Good LAWD!! Where did that big SOB come from?


Wlikinson County


----------



## duckhunter92

Congrats on the beautiful buck swine!!


----------



## duckhunter92

When did you kill it within the last couple of days?


----------



## swinestalker

duckhunter92 said:


> When did you kill it within the last couple of days?


Yesterday morning.


----------



## duckhunter92

swinestalker said:


> Yesterday morning.


Good deal bro. You killed it by your place stalking? Looks like an awesome deer!


----------



## jwatts

That is a hoss of a buck Swine. Congrats.


----------



## J.Mc.

swinestalker said:


> Wlikinson County


How much did he weigh? He looks small.. Compared to his horns at least, lol


----------



## duckhunter92

Any of you guys seeing any rutting action yet? I had 2 does pass a main trail at 7:52 am and an 8 point pass behind them at 7:54 am so I'm guessing there starting to bump a little bit


----------



## Peewee31

swinestalker said:


> :happy::eek2::happy::eek2::happy:
> View attachment 1827494


Holy smokes, you done kilt Bullwinkle. Conrats.


----------



## BOHO

great buck swine !!!!! congrats man !!!!! couldnt have happened to a better fella


----------



## mitchell

Wow. Really nice Swine. Had to be a a huge rush. Would love to hear the story.


----------



## swinestalker

Did not weigh him, but that pic is deceptive, can't see how deep he is from brisket to back and my back quiver is huge. Kind of tall and lanky deer at least 5.5 years old. Tarsals were black as the ace of spades and stunk to no end, however, his neck was just beginning to swell. Had he made it another week, I bet it would have really blown up. Never seen this buck before and had no idea he was in the world until he showed up 30 yards from the hide I built under a magnolia tree. I have been hunting hard and seeing lots of deer on private land, but just can't bring myself to shoot 2 and 3 year olds on private land where I know they have a good chance of making it, especially with a full freezer. So I built a hide in a pinch point on national forest to shoot some dinks. First day I had 11 deer pass including 2 small bucks that were borderline legal. Second day I see nothing until 10 am when this guy shows up all by himself and nearly gives me a nervous breakdown. Wind was iffy and he took forever to close from 30 to my shooting lane at 12 yards. Would take a step and freeze, carefully studying everthing before the next step. It was torture, just knew the errant breeze would give me away or something would go wrong. Never seen a deer move so carefully and it was nerve wracking. He slowly made it to the lane however, and I managed a good shot despite all the time for adrenaline to build. Only went 40 or 50 yards. Can't escape the irony that the hide was built for the purpose of being able to shoot small deer, and wind up with one of the biggest deer I've ever killed. Better to be lucky than good!


----------



## Rhino91

swinestalker said:


> :happy::eek2::happy::eek2::happy:
> View attachment 1827494


 Great Deer! 
Do you have any more pics?


----------



## J.Mc.

swinestalker said:


> Did not weigh him, but that pic is deceptive, can't see how deep he is from brisket to back and my back quiver is huge. Kind of tall and lanky deer at least 5.5 years old. Tarsals were black as the ace of spades and stunk to no end, however, his neck was just beginning to swell. Had he made it another week, I bet it would have really blown up. Never seen this buck before and had no idea he was in the world until he showed up 30 yards from the hide I built under a magnolia tree. I have been hunting hard and seeing lots of deer on private land, but just can't bring myself to shoot 2 and 3 year olds on private land where I know they have a good chance of making it, especially with a full freezer. So I built a hide in a pinch point on national forest to shoot some dinks. First day I had 11 deer pass including 2 small bucks that were borderline legal. Second day I see nothing until 10 am when this guy shows up all by himself and nearly gives me a nervous breakdown. Wind was iffy and he took forever to close from 30 to my shooting lane at 12 yards. Would take a step and freeze, carefully studying everthing before the next step. It was torture, just knew the errant breeze would give me away or something would go wrong. Never seen a deer move so carefully and it was nerve wracking. He slowly made it to the lane however, and I managed a good shot despite all the time for adrenaline to build. Only went 40 or 50 yards. Can't escape the irony that the hide was built for the purpose of being able to shoot small deer, and wind up with one of the biggest deer I've ever killed. Better to be lucky than good!


Hey man, that's awesome! Congrats to you and that is one heck of a buck!


----------



## Menu

Hope they are moving these next few days, will be in Winston County tomorrow !!


----------



## swinestalker

Rhino91 said:


> Great Deer!
> Do you have any more pics?


Yes, I'll try to post more when I get caught up. Haven't even looked at many of the pics myself, left the camera with most of the pics in my friends truck.  Gonna go pick up the rack from Taxidermist later and can take some pics of just it, that pic does not do justice to what a huge 8 point frame he really has. He was full of corn and food plot greens, did not get those on National forest. There is a private club boundry about 250 yards from my hide and he must have been over there eating their goodies. They keep a bunch of feeders full all year and have out lots of cameras. Betting some folks have trail cam pics of him and will be wondering why he disappeared.


----------



## BOHO

good job swine !!!! show those guys running those feeders how to really hunt. LOL I thought I was going to be well enough to hunt this evening but my cough came back last night and its in my chest again. We will see how it goes as the morning progresses. Congrats again and I cant wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> good job swine !!!! show those guys running those feeders how to really hunt. LOL I thought I was going to be well enough to hunt this evening but my cough came back last night and its in my chest again. We will see how it goes as the morning progresses. Congrats again and I cant wait to see the rest of the pics.


Most folks around here don't like them much. The head guy is kind of an arse. If they know someone is hunting the forest near them, they will walk in or drive 4 wheelers through trying to ruin the hunt. They don't like people hunting the forest near their borders, But I've been hunting those woods for 35 years. I personally love them. They grow lots of mature bucks, but are a bunch of tinhorns that don't have the hunting skills to kill many of them. Great for the neighbors! Really hope you get better soon Boho.


----------



## BOHO

thx swine. I decided to stay at home today and tomorrow and try to get better. I'm gonna work til wed this week then take off til Jan 2nd. I got some hunting to do !!! Hope I can pop a couple with the gun and then bowhunt for the remainder.


----------



## swinestalker

Here is another photo my friend took. He was so beside himself over the deer, It's a miracle he was able to take pictures at all!


----------



## jkm97

Looks like a giant.


----------



## wdtorque

Great deer and tale.
Well done and Congrats


----------



## bigoman

Heck of a deer there! Glad you were able to get him!


----------



## rebelfan10

Awesome deer Swine. Being that close on the ground to a deer like that has got to be the ultimate thrill.


----------



## Rhino91

swinestalker said:


> Here is another photo my friend took. He was so beside himself over the deer, It's a miracle he was able to take pictures at all!
> View attachment 1828546


Do you know what it scores?


----------



## J.Mc.

jkm97 said:


> Looks like a giant.


Yep, that's a stud


----------



## bayouarcher

Hunted the last 2 days and we all saw a few deer. No one saw a buck walking behind any does. Saw a couple of bucks but they were loners. Have a couple on cameras that are still walking together. Looks like the chase is still a week or so away...
Y'all agree?


----------



## BOHO

I do. The midwest has the October lull and right now at my camp is what we are experiencing. It should break loose this week though. The week between Christmas and New Years is always good too. We have a longer rut due to so many does as well. 

swine, thats an awesome pic man. Cant wait to see him from the front


----------



## rutnut

Great buck! I'm headed to Miss first week of Jan to do a little Bowhunting. Hopefully the rut will still be going on. Last year I got there on about Jan 4 th and it was about over. Deer sightings were low


----------



## BOHO

1st of January its winding down everywhere but in the southern most counties. what part of MS you gonna be hunting?


----------



## mitchell

Awesome deer Swine. Have you even rough measured him? Not just a great deer but a really great memory. 

How long did you sit? What time of day did you kill?


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> Awesome deer Swine. Have you even rough measured him? Not just a great deer but a really great memory.
> 
> How long did you sit? What time of day did you kill?


 He is a main frame 8 with 3 small stickers off the base and brow tines. Really realized how truly huge he was when I got the horns back from the taxi and held them up next to a 155 inch 9 point with 2 stickers that I killed several years ago. This deer absolutey dwarfs them, and that 9 point is a hoss! When I get the chance, I will take some picks of just the horns next to the 9 point and post them, you will see what I mean! His 8 point frame scores 170, add the 7 inches of the 3 sticker points and he comes up to 177 gross. 20.5 inside, 26 inch main beams, 7 inch brows, 13 inch g2s, 10 inch g3s, 6 inch bases with the next 2 mass measurments going 5 or more inches on both sides. Did not sit long. Got in the hide a little past 8am and he showed up about 10am.


----------



## mitchell

That is absolutely amazing. There are very few 8 pts that approach 170 even gross. Do realize how really rare that deer is? Not she but only one deer in a huge number will score that much with just 8 points. 

Happy for you.


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> That is absolutely amazing. There are very few 8 pts that approach 170 even gross. Do realize how really rare that deer is? Not she but only one deer in a huge number will score that much with just 8 points.
> 
> Happy for you.


 Yes, I do know what a freak he is. The only other 170 class 8 that I know of is one killed in Natchez years ago. I believe he would net 160 or better even with the stickers deducted. Very symmetrical other than the stickers. Without the stickers, he would be knocking on the door of the all time records for Boone & Crockett, as an 8 point! I have killed 4 other deer that outscore him, but none are main frame 8s and all have alot more points to get their score from. None can really match the overall size of his frame. Any of you that know me well, know that I don't care a whole lot about scores anyway. As far as I'm concerned, he is the best deer I've ever taken. The only way I could be any happier is if my boy had got him.


----------



## BOHO

you'd a cried a river if your son had got him !!!!! I would have been tickled to death for him too bud. No doubt though there are a lot of good deer in your neck of the woods. Go get you another one.


----------



## mitchell

Scores are for score keepers. The beauty for me is the height, width, and mass. And that bad boy is truly one of the most beautiful I have personally seen. That deer, and that hunt, deserve an entire chapter in the book you are eventually going to write.  

From everything I know, you come closer than anyone I know who has killed a trophy deer to actually deserving it. No high fence, no high paid hunt fee, no video telling you all about him for every year of his life, not even a picture; just the result of a hard hunter finally seeing a pay off. Way cool Travis. Way cool. Very, very happy for you.


----------



## swinestalker

Thanks guys. Truth is, I just got lucky on this one, just hunting some meat and there he was. It is a huge advantage to live in big deer country and have lots of time to hunt.


----------



## BOHO

Its the same way where I hunt. We have had cameras out since late summer and have 1 or 2 borderline shooters and some small racked bucks and does. But come the rut (now) we will manage to at least see a few really good deer and maybe even kill one or two. I guess they either just dont stay on us and happen to move on us this time of year or they never move except this time of year and stay on us in the places people cant go.


----------



## bigoman

They are chasing right now! Watched an eight point dog does this evening and put on quite a show grunting and running around. It's the time to be in the woods around here.


----------



## bayouarcher

Hope the warmer weather coming doesn't mess this weekend up....


----------



## J.Mc.

swinestalker said:


> he is a main frame 8 with 3 small stickers off the base and brow tines. Really realized how truly huge he was when i got the horns back from the taxi and held them up next to a 155 inch 9 point with 2 stickers that i killed several years ago. This deer absolutey dwarfs them, and that 9 point is a hoss! When i get the chance, i will take some picks of just the horns next to the 9 point and post them, you will see what i mean! His 8 point frame scores 170, add the 7 inches of the 3 sticker points and he comes up to 177 gross. 20.5 inside, 26 inch main beams, 7 inch brows, 13 inch g2s, 10 inch g3s, 6 inch bases with the next 2 mass measurments going 5 or more inches on both sides. Did not sit long. Got in the hide a little past 8am and he showed up about 10am.


good lawd!


----------



## J.Mc.

swinestalker said:


> Yes, I do know what a freak he is. The only other 170 class 8 that I know of is one killed in Natchez years ago. I believe he would net 160 or better even with the stickers deducted. Very symmetrical other than the stickers. Without the stickers, he would be knocking on the door of the all time records for Boone & Crockett, as an 8 point! I have killed 4 other deer that outscore him, but none are main frame 8s and all have alot more points to get their score from. None can really match the overall size of his frame. Any of you that know me well, know that I don't care a whole lot about scores anyway. As far as I'm concerned, he is the best deer I've ever taken. The only way I could be any happier is if my boy had got him.


Your 8pt is world class as far as I'm concerned. I've only seen one bigger that was killed in MS. It was killed by Charlie Wilson in Neshoba co and it grossed 184 5/8" and netted 174 2/8"


----------



## BOHO

I agree. This week they should break loose. If it gets too warm though most of the running might be at night. Hunt early and stay til you cant see the ground.


----------



## ManInBlue

Finally on the board!! I let the ol smoke pole outta the barn. Yeah, I know I gave somebody some lip about a gun kill. I was kidding, and I'm ready for all of the "this ain't archery" comments. :-o


----------



## BOHO

Good job MIB! !! Now u can try to get one with the bow.


----------



## swinestalker

J.Mc. said:


> Your 8pt is world class as far as I'm concerned. I've only seen one bigger that was killed in MS. It was killed by Charlie Wilson in Neshoba co and it grossed 184 5/8" and netted 174 2/8"


 Wow, can't wrap my head around the thought of a 184 inch 8 point! The one in Natchez was just over 170. There are a couple around here that are in the 160 range. I may get someone to officially score my deer at some point. I tend to be very conservative and every deer that I've had proffessionaly scored has went up from what I had. Bucks are searching here, but few or no does in yet. With this bright moon, be a great time to be in a pinch point or transition area in the middle of the day. Or near a staging area late in the afternoon. Congrats Maninblue! She's a beauty! Yuuummmmy:tongue:.


----------



## 1seth

Not a lot of action in humphreys county this weekend. Saw 2 does and a 12 inch wide eight point with a ton of mass kind of took me by suprise when he turned sideways. But could not bring myself too shoot him. I've got a toad on camera and lots of daytime pics mid morning so its either him or nothing.


----------



## 1seth

Oh yeah swinestalker great deer.


----------



## Delta180

Got this gun kill (45/70) on Saturday night. Second pic - next to me was a bow kill chasing a doe . The bow kill was a 7 year
Old buck that we followed for 5 years. Gun kill was a 4-5 year
Old 16 pt.
Warren Co


----------



## Delta180

It was a rare evening for our club!


----------



## 1seth

Two beautifull deer there...


----------



## swinestalker

Wow, those are 2 gorgeous bucks for sure! Congrats.:thumbs_up. 1seth, really hope you get your toad.


----------



## BOHO

wow. 2 monsters. I live in warren county and never see bucks like that. lol congrats guys !!!!!


----------



## Peewee31

Beautiful backdrop with great bucks.


----------



## tombstone01

mitchell said:


> Tombstone, really nice buck. Did you get the **** jebes when he stepped out?


No, not when he stepped out. I did not realize he had that kind of mass though. I had to do a 330 degree turn as he passed behind me. That was tough. The shot was a little far back and I kind of freaked then. When I got down, the arrow was bloody and not green. I left him over night and found him the next morning 120 yds away.


----------



## 1seth

I appreciate it swinestalker, not sure he is quiet the beast you took down. He is a 22 inch 9 point that I saw once last year at the very end of season. I saw him and another nice 8 point walking our levee's. Ended up busting him trying to stalk him. When I got about 100 yards from him there was a doe that i did not see that i jumped and it was game over. I've had cameras out since August in this spot and no pics of him, then on Dec. 11th he started showing up. I would guess he is 150inch deer or a tad more. That was just awesome how you got that buck and I cannot imagine the gutwrenching anticipation of him giving you a shot and to be that close to such an animal on the ground. What a blessing to have that experience. My hats off too you.


----------



## BOHO

Mitchell keeps telling swine he needs to write a book. Id give an extra $5 for an autographed copy. LOL


----------



## swinestalker

What makes you think I can read? Much less write!


----------



## cbigbear

It's been awhile boys, but figured I'd check in with a gun kill. Shot him Tues before last out his bed.


----------



## swinestalker

Welcome back cbigbear, looks like a real pig you got there. Huge neck already!


----------



## BOHO

swinestalker said:


> What makes you think I can read? Much less write!


oh horse hockey !!! you write it and I'll proof it for ya for a minimal fee.  

great buck cbigbear !!! congrats man


----------



## msudawg8087

Dang guys there have been some studs killed since I got on last. Congrats to you guys!

I got the big six that I killed back in October back from the taxidermist yesterday. It only took a little over two months to get him back. He did a really good job on the mount. He even left the little bit of velvet on the base of his horns. Can't really see it that well from the pic. Didn't give him much of a neck but he was only 180lbs when I killed him. He didn't get a chance to experience a swolen neck from the rut this year haha. What ya think?


----------



## mitchell

Yipes. Big six is an understatement. What was his spread?


----------



## msudawg8087

He was 20 & 3/4" wide. Here is a pic of him about two weeks before he was killed on my cousin's cam.


----------



## Juneauhunt

That 6 is just awesome.


----------



## msudawg8087

Thanks Juneau. I'm dang proud of him!


----------



## J.Mc.

msudawg8087 said:


> Thanks Juneau. I'm dang proud of him!


Beautiful 6pt!


----------



## mikebar4

Gonna try Panther Swamp for the first time this year. Didnt see a single deer there last year so hopefully this will make up for it!


----------



## Romero14

Nice deer msudawg


----------



## Romero14

Leaving TN and headed home to MS 2mrw. Hopefully the weather in Hinds county is good to me and the big bucks are up and moving. It's been 3 wks since I checked my cams there so hopefully I get a few good surprises


----------



## bayouarcher

Heard a few reports of bucks chasing does the last couple of days. With all this wind coming that oughta shut them down until next week after the front passes and allow some good hunting....


----------



## BOHO

good job msu !!!!!!!! congrats man 

I agree bayou. the bucks are still scraping on our lease as of yesterday evening. I think after this front comes thru, monday morning should be great


----------



## Peewee31

I saw 14 bucks yesterday. Some chasing, a little fighting. Overall exciting day.


----------



## bigoman

Still getting pics at night but buck sightings during the day have been down the last few days


----------



## BOHO

dang pee wee. you were in the right spot man. hope you get a good one. 

I think this is just the calm before the storm. after this front moves thru tomorrow should be great, especially in the evening. I have a Christmas family event to go to but am going to try and go Monday


----------



## bowbird

Monday and Tuesday should be prime! Seeing some good sign in our area, I plan to be 25 ft up at daylight Monday


----------



## BOHO

good luck bowbird !!!! take us some good pics


----------



## ManInBlue

Tuesday AM, somewhere. Good luck to everyone! Be safe out there.


----------



## DeathSeason

Hunting public land in Rankin county past week or so, seen two yearling does and one good doe. Have not seen a buck but I know they are there. Tough on public land choosing a place to set up. Going in the morning after this rain stops and every day until i get my first deer of the season.


----------



## jwatts

I did a little scouting on public land today. I found a ton of scrapes. There is a point where 3 ridges meet that had a good bit of sign. I plan to be up a tree looking at that spot Tuesday morning. I hunted all day today and didn't see a thing.


----------



## BOHO

good luck MIB. are you using your bow?

good luck deathseason. hope you are successful and enjoy your time in the woods. 

what public spot you hunting JW? I would invite ya over man but we have less deer now than we did when the camp opened in 1972.


----------



## msudawg8087

Thanks guys! I am leaving work here in an hr or so. Gonna try and sit all afternoon.


----------



## DeathSeason

Walked right up on a doe at 12:45 this afternoon on the way to the stand. Hoping one decides to stroll on through here.


----------



## Romero14

Scrapes aren't being hit as hard here. Saw a small 4 pt this morning


----------



## jwatts

We are seeing a lot of young bucks running does over the past few days in SW Copiah County. It should be good in a few days.


----------



## bayouarcher

I agree. Most of the bucks I am hearing about
are mostly young ones. Have heard of a few older ones
. I think for whatever reason everything is running a 
week or two behind last year's rut. This coming week should be "the week"!!!


----------



## BOHO

rut is on where I hunt. seeing deer regularly now. missed a doe this morning. first shot Ive gotten all year and missed. lol it was thick though and my bullet hit a limb. Next one is going down !!!!!!


----------



## jwatts

BOHO said:


> rut is on where I hunt. seeing deer regularly now. missed a doe this morning. first shot Ive gotten all year and missed. lol it was thick though and my bullet hit a limb. Next one is going down !!!!!!


I have to lay out tomorrow, but will be back in the woods Thursday and Friday, then off to Natchez Saturday through Monday. I hope to catch a little rut action the rest of the time I am home. I missed your post earlier about the public land. The spot I found was in Homochitto. I hunted private land that borders the spot I found. I had a spike run 2 does out of that bottom and into the powerline I was hunting. I was hoping the buck that has been running that bottom would be behind them. Maybe next time.


----------



## BOHO

I have Christmas things tomorrow as well but I MIGHT slip down tomorrow afternoon. If not I will be down Thursday morning. Seen more deer the last 3 days than I have all year. Glad you are having some luck at Homochitto. Thats where swine killed that beast. maybe his brother will come by you.


----------



## duckhunter92

Hey jwatts, where u gonna be hunting at in natchez? I'm going Thursday- Tuesday and hopefully going to get one down. We're in church hill and last week we seen some younger decent size bucks chasing a couple does around. This week I think I shod be good.


----------



## Peewee31

Another plug for my daughter. She got her first buck this year. Nice 8 point. 

I finally got to bow hunt a couple times this week. Saw a nice 8 point Sunday afternoon but let him walk hopeing my daughter could get a crack at him. She killed her buck Monday AM. I went back this AM 12/24 and saw 7 bucks. 1 shooter but he didn't give me a shot.


----------



## clarkdeer

Peewee31 said:


> Another plug for my daughter. She got her first buck this year. Nice 8 point.
> 
> I finally got to bow hunt a couple times this week. Saw a nice 8 point Sunday afternoon but let him walk hopeing my daughter could get a crack at him. She killed her buck Monday AM. I went back this AM 12/24 and saw 7 bucks. 1 shooter but he didn't give me a shot.


Nice shooting! Congrats to your daughter. My oldest looks to about her age. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ManInBlue

Merry Christmas to all you bow maniacs!! Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## BOHO

Merry Christmas !!!! buddy of mine killed a buck this morning. nice 8. said he saw 8 bucks running does real hard this morning. this was west central MS

congrats to yall Pee Wee !!!! great buck. dont know how I missed the post


----------



## jwatts

BOHO said:


> Merry Christmas !!!! buddy of mine killed a buck this morning. nice 8. said he saw 8 bucks running does real hard this morning. this was west central MS
> 
> congrats to yall Pee Wee !!!! great buck. dont know how I missed the post


I am glad yall are seeing some rut activity. We had 4 new bucks on cam over the past 2 weeks. Each one is a shooter. I am hoping one slips up over the next few days.


----------



## BOHO

good luck JW. nows the time to be in the woods in central MS for sure. hope all of you have safe and successful hunts the rest of the year. I hope I can pop a couple and use my bow for the remainder. my only goal every year is to kill a deer with a bow. havent even got a shot yet.


----------



## BOHO

well I figured deer would be everywhere yesterday and today and we havent hardly seen a deer. I came on back home. will try 1 more time before I have to go back to work on the 2nd. hope yall are having better luck than I am.


----------



## rutnut

My co worker got a nice 9pt just outside of Jackson chasing a doe yesterday


----------



## duckhunter92

I kill a lil 10 point on the 26th. The peep on my bow has been actin dumb and twisting when I draw so I went out with the rifle. Deer was walkin from me quartered away and I thought it was a wide 10 point I had on camera. After the shot he ended up being smaller then I thought he was. Anyway here's a couple pics of him. Y'all think he's young?


----------



## BOHO

rut, any pics of the 9 point? 

duck, thats a nice buck man !!! congrats what did he weigh? looks like a 4.5 year old to me but since he's lacking a little mass he might be 3.5. I know at our camp we can usually tell once we weigh them as every year they will be 20-30 pounds heavier


----------



## duckhunter92

Thanks BOHO. We didnt weigh him but we figured he was around 160 pounds or so


----------



## BOHO

he was prolly 3.5 then if your deer weigh like ours do. our 3.5's weigh around 150-160 and the 4.5's like 180-190. this year may be different as this is our first year in many many years that we have no acorns. usually we have a gazillion times a million. lol


----------



## duckhunter92

Haha I hear that. Yeah after I killed him I thought he looked kinda young. Where you hunt out of?


----------



## BOHO

I hunt at Rocky Springs. its between Utica and Port Gibson in claiborne county. we lease 300 acres from a timber company. they have cut us a lot the last few years but usually most of the oaks on the place make every year. this year none of them made. been a strange year to have no deer.


----------



## Peewee31

Boho I hunt South of town and what few oaks we had didn't make this yr either.


----------



## duckhunter92

We hunt church hill in Jefferson county. We have alot of oak trees and they produced a few small acorns but nothing to really talk about. We get a few nice deer on camera we just can't kill these suckers!! Maybe if we unleashed swine over here he could knock them down lol. I like trying to hunt the bottoms around here but the wind swirls so much they bust u every shot.


----------



## BOHO

yall have any pigs pee wee? 

I hear ya duck. swine could work on em for ya if you need to thin the herd. lol I try to stay out of the bottoms as well. closest I come is hunting just up from the base of the ridge with a rifle. I havent ever hunted off the ground with my bow except in Illinois where the deer dont pay much attention to there surroundings. on our lease, we have 8-10 people hunting 300 acres but seldom more than 4 at a time. tons of pressure means wary smart deer. I am going to build some natural ground blinds in February but they will be on flats and small ridges overlooking draws at pinch points and such. Found a great little spot the other day. a draw that is real thick leading to the main hollow at its thickest point. then it opens up where 3 other smaller draws come together. Easy access from the south to that exact point where it opens up. Will just need a north wind to hunt it next year.


----------



## J.Mc.

Not a bow kill but I figured you guys would like to see it anyway...


----------



## swinestalker

Typical 14 point frame! Wow


----------



## J.Mc.

swinestalker said:


> Typical 14 point frame! Wow


Yeah you don't see many typical 14's anywhere much less our part of the state


----------



## BOHO

holy cats !!!! what a monster. congrats to the hunter !!!!!!!!!! who killed that monster?


----------



## duckhunter92

Dang that is a beautiful deer. Congrats!!


----------



## J.Mc.

BOHO said:


> holy cats !!!! what a monster. congrats to the hunter !!!!!!!!!! who killed that monster?


A buddy of mine killed him in Newton county


----------



## bayouarcher

Our week after Christmas hunting trip in Jefferson County was a whole lot less successful this year compared to last years. Not a lot of activity, mostly does, yearlings and spikes. Our cameras are not showing us the bucks we were getting pics of. Guess they're on the prowl somewhere other than where we're hunting. Seems like this years rut is running later this year. Still have lots of time to hunt in January, looking forward to that.


----------



## duckhunter92

Same here for Jefferson county bayou archer. Wasn't much going on.


----------



## msudawg8087

Nice deer guys! There havent been many seen at our camp over the past week or so. That can be explained by all of the people being off work and riding wheelers all around. I hunted a spot yesterday afternoon that hasn't had any traffic in the last few days and ended up passing on a tall big bodied 8pt. Had him at 10 yds and just couldn't do it. I walked a long way from my ride to get there and I think it paid off. Our deer are weiry of all the wheelers so I'm sure me walkin a long way helped. Grunted him in so they are at least interested. Havent seen any chasing yet though. Gonna try and ease back in there this afternoon if work cooperates.


----------



## jwatts

This is my 3rd day at Natchez State Park. We saw some good sign when scouting, but that's about it. We had one young buck run a doe off of private land onto the park yesterday. Pretty sure he wasn't a legal deer. Other than that it has been yearlings and spikes. I figured we would see more rutting activity over here. I think we are coming out about 10, packing camp, and hunting Copiah County WMA on the way home.


----------



## BOHO

this has been one crazy year but I think I can explain it. swine has such a presence amoung the animals. he told them to wait and rut after he got back from his vacation. thats all I can come up with as to why nobody is seeing much rutting activity. now that he is back I bet they will break loose and run everywhere. too bad I have to go back to work this week.


----------



## 1seth

No action here. Saw decent buck this morning. Young does and small bucks mostly. Think big ones were on lock down. Guy that hunts by us said Monday tue Wed was good. Hunted sat.till Monday morning. Humphrey county


----------



## swinestalker

Wow Boho, would be nice if I could control the rut, but sadly, have not learned that trick just yet! Our peak down here is typically first week of Jan. My boy scored on his second deer yesterday afternoon. A young, tender maiden doe. We watched her for a long time as she made her way to us. Made a perfect 15 yard shot with the AR-15 and she dropped in her tracks. He was so excited and happy. Very good day! I get more joy from my son's success than any accomplishment done on my own.


----------



## black_ice_84

We are seeing the same thing at my camp. They have killed a good bit of deer and mostly bucks the last two weeks while I was at work but only one of the bucks had darkened tarsels and stank. the rest of the bucks killed didn't really smell and necks weren't that swollen. I think from what I have seen the past couple of years and the weather being like it has had pushed the rut back from its normal time.


----------



## BOHO

swinestalker said:


> Wow Boho, would be nice if I could control the rut, but sadly, have not learned that trick just yet! Our peak down here is typically first week of Jan. My boy scored on his second deer yesterday afternoon. A young, tender maiden doe. We watched her for a long time as she made her way to us. Made a perfect 15 yard shot with the AR-15 and she dropped in her tracks. He was so excited and happy. Very good day! I get more joy from my son's success than any accomplishment done on my own.


absolutely swine. I love it when kids have a good time and are successful. 

you might be right iceman. I had a nice 8 point run a doe by me this am. Instead of following her across a creekbed he came up over the tip of a ridge and walked right to me. Boy was I glad he did that. lol Finally got my first of the year. Pressure is off now so I'm gonna take my bow for most if not all of the remainder and see if I can meet my goal each year of 1 deer with a bow.


----------



## BOHO

here he is. Thanks nanny for bringing him by me !!!!


----------



## duckhunter92

Beautiful deer BOHO!! Any guess on his weight or age? Was he in rut any?


----------



## BOHO

thanks duck !!! he's 4.5 Im pretty sure. weighed 175. 18 1/2 beams and 16 3/4" inside. I heard him or another buck in a draw about 100 yards from me tearing up a tree. then a doe busts out across the funnel I was watching and he came right behind her til he hit the bottom. instead of following her he came to me. prolly heard the primos can call I had done a couple minutes earlier is all I can figure. shot him at 20 yards.


----------



## jwatts

That is a great buck BOHO. Congrats.


----------



## Juneauhunt

It's been very slow to get going on our Copiah County lease, but I lucked out Sunday morning when this one chased a doe through a cane thicket right past me. Not a giant, but I'd shoot him again:nervous s


----------



## bayouarcher

Congrats on a really nice buck!!!


----------



## BOHO

thx JW !!!!! 

great buck jhunt !!!! congrats man. 

thx bayou if you were talkin to me


----------



## J.Mc.

Congrats BOHO and Jhunt! Stack em up


----------



## cbigbear

Congrats boho, pretty 8 ya got.


----------



## bayouarcher

Boho I originally meant that congrats to go to you. Juneauhunt put his pic before I caught it. Y'all stacking them up so quick it's hard to keep up...
Happy New Year to all of you as well!!!


----------



## BOHO

Thanks guys !! Gonna try for his daddy with my bow soon.


----------



## swinestalker

Way to go Boho! That is a real beauty. Congrats!


----------



## BOHO

thx swine !!! I did have to cheat and use a 308 though. lol needed meat so bad and dang it if I didnt drop one of his hind quarters in the mud !!! I was livid. Hope I can get one more to get us enough meat to make it through the summer. also had a new member scout an area and said he thought he found a wallow. gotta go check that out to make sure it wasnt.


----------



## 1seth

This Bruiser taken by our cabin outside yazoo city right off wolf lake. scored 201, What a Buck...


----------



## swinestalker

Good lord! Wide, thick, heavy, even a droptine! What a deer! Congrats to the gentleman.


----------



## 1seth




----------



## BOHO

awesome deer guys !!!!!!!!!! congrats to everyone


----------



## bayouarcher

These next couple of days of below freezing temps might be what we need to get the bigger deer up and moving. Hoping I am right, what do you guys think?


----------



## Nyles

bayouarcher said:


> These next couple of days of below freezing temps might be what we need to get the bigger deer up and moving. Hoping I am right, what do you guys think?


Oh its on! finally


----------



## JRN11

1seth said:


> This Bruiser taken by our cabin outside yazoo city right off wolf lake. scored 201, What a Buck...


I heard this deer was killed at Panther Swamp. Do you know if it was killed on public or private land?


----------



## Nyles

I saw diff pics looks like same deer said came off panther but the lies you can hear about deer around here Id rather hear it from the killer or his best bud


----------



## Peewee31

Great deer guys.


----------



## 1seth

Private


----------



## 1seth

Every deer that is killed in ms is taken at panther.


----------



## BOHO

I know yall watch the weather but theres some seriously cold weather headed here first of the week. North MS might not get over 32 for 2 days. Be safe, wrap the pipes and watch out for pets and the elderly. 

as far as deer moving really well when its butt freezing cold, Ive never had much luck when it got really cold, especially if there was snow. Deer just dont seem to move much where I hunt in those conditions.


----------



## jkm97

Been a tough year for me, in my first year with trad tackle. Just haven't been seeing many deer, and before today no bucks in bow range. Well this guy came by at 3:30 and I made the 22 yard shot to claim my first trad buck. No monster, but I'm pleased with him.


----------



## 1seth

Man that's great. Any deer with traditional equipment is a great deer. Congratulations


----------



## Peewee31

BOHO said:


> I know yall watch the weather but theres some seriously cold weather headed here first of the week. North MS might not get over 32 for 2 days. Be safe, wrap the pipes and watch out for pets and the elderly.
> 
> as far as deer moving really well when its butt freezing cold, Ive never had much luck when it got really cold, especially if there was snow. Deer just dont seem to move much where I hunt in those conditions.


I have only gotten to take my new bow a few times during the rut. I'm still guiding my daughter. I usually don't see much till later in the AM or day on real cold days. Tomorrow We are going to get in the stand about 8-8:30. I'd love her to tag another buck. It's tough BOWHUNTING and letting nice deer walk when you still want your child to kill another one.


----------



## BOHO

good job jk !!!!!!!!!!!!!! seth is right. any deer with a trad bow is a trophy; heck any animal at that. so happy for ya. 

good luck peewee. hope yall get a new state record.


----------



## swinestalker

Congrats jkm! Seth and Boho are dead on, any deer with trad is a trophy. It took me far longer to have success with trad than it has taken you. I think your journey is off to a great start indeed! I don't often post about my many failures, preferring instead to just put them behind me and move forward. The one yesterday however is so spectacular, I must share. I have a honey hole that is very difficult to reach and requires a difficult boat ride and long walk to access. Been waiting all year for the right conditions and finally made the exausting journey yesterday. Got there and settled into the hide, everything was perfect....... Until I realized that I had not brought one single arrow with me! Out of respect to you nice folks, I will not repeat the cussing I put on myself!:BangHead:


----------



## J.Mc.

jkm97 said:


> Been a tough year for me, in my first year with trad tackle. Just haven't been seeing many deer, and before today no bucks in bow range. Well this guy came by at 3:30 and I made the 22 yard shot to claim my first trad buck. No monster, but I'm pleased with him.


Good job Kyle! Happy for ya


----------



## J.Mc.

swinestalker said:


> Congrats jkm! Seth and Boho are dead on, any deer with trad is a trophy. It took me far longer to have success with trad than it has taken you. I think your journey is off to a great start indeed! I don't often post about my many failures, preferring instead to just put them behind me and move forward. The one yesterday however is so spectacular, I must share. I have a honey hole that is very difficult to reach and requires a difficult boat ride and long walk to access. Been waiting all year for the right conditions and finally made the exausting journey yesterday. Got there and settled into the hide, everything was perfect....... Until I realized that I had not brought one single arrow with me! Out of respect to you nice folks, I will not repeat the cussing I put on myself!:BangHead:


Hahaha! That really really sucks but you gotta laugh at yourself every now and then


----------



## cbigbear

swinestalker said:


> Congrats jkm! Seth and Boho are dead on, any deer with trad is a trophy. It took me far longer to have success with trad than it has taken you. I think your journey is off to a great start indeed! I don't often post about my many failures, preferring instead to just put them behind me and move forward. The one yesterday however is so spectacular, I must share. I have a honey hole that is very difficult to reach and requires a difficult boat ride and long walk to access. Been waiting all year for the right conditions and finally made the exausting journey yesterday. Got there and settled into the hide, everything was perfect....... Until I realized that I had not brought one single arrow with me! Out of respect to you nice folks, I will not repeat the cussing I put on myself!:BangHead:


Bout the only way to stop you from killin!!!!


----------



## BOHO

I feel ya swine. since you shared that story I'll share one of many about me. lol I started making my own arrows many years ago. I owned a Robertson recurve and made some really fancy wood arrows for it. I mean cresting and the works. Got em fletched up and man did they look sharp !!! problem was, I didnt know at the time certain glues werent compatible with certain finishes. I get to my spot for a morning hunt and it was well below freezing that morning. I get in the stand and a few minutes passes and I notice something isnt quite right on the ground under my stand. All of my feathers are on the ground !!! Not some, ALL !!!!!! I was half embarrassed and half pissed. lol What could I do?? I get down and drive all the way back home for more arrows. Havent made that mistake since cause I quit using wood arrows.


----------



## Hidden Danger

How's the rut in southern MS coming along. Anyone seeing any activity. It's been about two weeks since I was in the woods last.


----------



## bayouarcher

We seen some young bucks chasing but not any big boys. Still waiting....


----------



## BOHO

Had a doe bring 2 bucks by me yesterday morning. Rut is winding down quick in claiborne county.


----------



## bowbird

Drew back on a decent 8 yesterday morning but could not get a shot because of limbs in the way, then saw him again yesterday evening chasing a doe. Gonna give him a try before church this morning!


----------



## swinestalker

hidden danger said:


> How's the rut in southern MS coming along. Anyone seeing any activity. It's been about two weeks since I was in the woods last.


Good bit of activity, alot of good bucks being killed. This next cold snap ought to really get the party rolling!


----------



## BOHO

hope your right swine. I had a bud hunting this morning and he didnt hear or see a thing. I gotta work all week but I wish you guys that get to go lots of luck. Hope you get your biggest buck ever.


----------



## Fbcoach39

Any of you guys know any rutting activity in Yalobusha county? I killed a nice 7 point earlier in the year but he was just walking along in no hurry.


----------



## ManInBlue

Coach, they should be eatin' it up right now. I've heard chasing stories since Christmas. Oddly, I don't recall anyone commenting in Yalabusha/Panola area.


----------



## Fbcoach39

Thanks MIB. I killed a six point that was chasing but I wanted to hunt holly springs forest in Yalobusha county if they are still in ru there.


----------



## ManInBlue

naw, coach. I'm not in yalabusha. been hunting Calhoun county and just started in Grenada county


----------



## mitchell

jkm97 said:


> Been a tough year for me, in my first year with trad tackle. Just haven't been seeing many deer, and before today no bucks in bow range. Well this guy came by at 3:30 and I made the 22 yard shot to claim my first trad buck. No monster, but I'm pleased with him.



JK,

Very nice. In the trad world, you gotta get past the idea that success is in the numbers. Its all about being out there and enjoying bow hunting for the challenge and thrill. Felt pretty darn good didn't it? You have gone where most are not willing to go. You cannot run to an archery shop and buy a bow, and shoot coke cans at 20 yds that afternoon; it doesn't come that easy. But man is it satisfying when you finally see it come together.

If you have not done so, find some books that tell about the old guys. Read The Witchery of Archery, that details the lives of the Thompson brothers who shot long bows exclusively, and wing shot ducks. Or read Howard Hill, the LIfe and the Legen, by Craig Eken; it will make you want to get up a daylight tomorrow in spite of the 18 degrees. 

Those guys took trad bows and hunted every critter known to man, and had a blast doing it. Now days we reduce bow hunting to hunting deer, and miss a ton of the fun. 

Congrats, from an old guy................

Cato


----------



## BOHO

Mitchell is right. He's been around bows and bowhunting for 60 or 70 years. I try to soak up all I can from him.  I'm gonna order the book Gene Wensel wrote in a couple weeks Buckskin and Bone I think it's called. Anybody read it?


----------



## mitchell

BOHO said:


> Mitchell is right. He's been around bows and bowhunting for 60 or 70 years. I try to soak up all I can from him.  I'm gonna order the book Gene Wensel wrote in a couple weeks Buckskin and Bone I think it's called. Anybody read it?



Funny Boho; real funny. You ought to take that stand up routine of yours to Jay Leno.


----------



## BOHO

hahaha lifes too short not to laugh Cato  

fixing to head on out and get my field work done. Got some arrows to shoot before dark this evening.


----------



## StringMusic16

Here's a buck my buddy killed last week on our property north of Natchez. We hunted him for three years, completely nocturnal, very few pictures, no sightings. We named him "Muley" because of his forked g2s, similar to a mule deer buck. We hunted him hard with the bow for two years and my buddy ended up killing him while trying to shoot a doe with a rifle. First gun hunt he's made in 12 years, and this buck was actually in bow range from his stand when he shot. Scored 171 3/8" gross, 14 points, 22 1/2" spread, 14" g2s, 25 1/2" mainbeams. Heck of a monster from southern MS, and even more special because we had history with him and grew him on our own property!!


----------



## StringMusic16




----------



## StringMusic16




----------



## msudawg8087

Now that's a stud! Holy G2's Batman. Congrats to your buddy String.


----------



## BOHO

holy cats what a buck !!!! congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## mitchell

What a pig. That pic at the feeder in unreal. Great deer.


----------



## swinestalker

Wow, great buck! Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## 1seth

yes sir sasquatch thats a good one.


----------



## duckhunter92

Tell your friend congrats on the beautiful buck string!! Heck of a deer


----------



## duckhunter92

A buck popped up on my dads camera that we haven't seen before. We think he's old because of how short his nose is but a friend of ours thinks he's a 3 1/2 year old. What do you guys think?


----------



## mitchell

Looks well past 3 1/2 to me. Brisket sags; large girth; big hips; slight sag in belly. All that points to 4 1/2 or older to me. Real heard for me to judge past 4 1/2. Yes, and triangular looking head. 3 1/2 usually sleeker.


----------



## BOHO

I agree with Mitchell. looks past his prime. prolly a sausage deer


----------



## BOHO

lots of deer still hitting the ground. they are all over facebook. I ended up getting a bow today. I'll post pics next week for yall


----------



## bayouarcher

Wonder if this heat wave going to shut them down?


----------



## BOHO

I dont know about this morning but it got chilly late this evening here. but after all the cold weather we've had, when it warms up Id say they wont move much. 

On a side note, I ended up getting my new to me bow today. I'll post a pic and see if anybody can guess what it is.


----------



## swinestalker

Got you a Widow, Congrats!


----------



## BOHO

thx swine. I knew that would be an easy one. lol I'm fixing to go shoot it and see what I think about it. I havent shot many and its the only one Ive ever seen in my price range.


----------



## swinestalker

Do share with us model and specs please sir?


----------



## BOHO

I can do that.  Just shot it this morning. Its a tad heavy for my training but I'll be comfortable with it in a few weeks hopefully. If not I might have to trade it for something lighter. Its 62" and [email protected] and I'm drawing 29-29.5. Its a PLX T/D with Honduran Rosewood on the limbs. It's a shooting son of a gun. if I have to get something lighter I will try to get a 60" model in the mid 40's but I hope I can make this work.


----------



## BOHO

also here's a couple pics


----------



## dosse

Been a trying season for me this year. Finally arrowed my second of the year today. A nice big doe. Hard to believe it was October 1st the last time I killed with my bow. Gotta make sure that doesn't happen again lol. Way to long to wait for that feeling. 

27 yards, slightly quartered away. She went about 50 yards and stopped, took a couple more steps and I got to watch her fall.


----------



## mitchell

Good job there Dosse. Long nose old doe there. Meat in the freezer!!! ,


----------



## BOHO

Good job dosse !!!!!!


----------



## mitchell

I think Boho should give me that BW long bow as a very late, or very early birthday present. Don't you guys?


----------



## swinestalker

Very nice Dosse! Congrats. Boho, that is a gorgeous bow. You must bring that when you get down this way. Believe it or not, I've never shot that model Widow and am jonesing to do so!


----------



## bayouarcher

My opinion on the rut in the Natchez area:
First rut started around 3rd week of December around the 18th to 21. We weren't fortunate enough in our 
group of hunters to be on stand at the right time to see any rutting action even though it was taking place right under our noses, most 
probally at night. However the second peak rut that's supposedly 28 days after the first is just getting underway.
Several guys this weekend saw racked bucks chasing does both early morning
and evening hunts. That being said, after this rain passes and the temps drop again, there should be some good hunting
later this week into the weekend. Usually this phase is when we see our biggest deer show up.
Curious to know if any one that hunts this area agrees with my opinion on this......


----------



## swinestalker

I agree for the most part, we have a poorly defined rut that varies widely in intensity depending on herd make up, weather and hunting pressure. I hog and coyote hunt after season and often see bucks still chasing into Febuary.


----------



## 1seth

I AGREE... The rut is a tricky thing in this state. I read somewhere long time ago that when we had no deer in the state they brought in deer from all over the country and that is what makes our rut so different from county to county. 

I saw virtually no deer this weekend only hunted saturday evening in the 30 mph wind but have 3 days this weekend. There was another really good buck killed down the road from us. Not a bow kill but a nice non typical. The guy shot him sitting on a bucket in a big bean field early morning. 

Great Story, I know the guy who killed the deer's brother pretty good from hunting in louise. Anyway the shooter has not seen any deer all year. So they are driving to go hunt sat. morning and he was telling Dewight he was giving up hunting this year, tired of not seeing deer, wife mad at him for hunting so much and not bringing any deer home to eat, and so on. Anyway he ends up shooting this great non-typical. Moral" Never give up........... I will post pics later, everybody would love to see this deer bow kill or not.


----------



## BOHO

up until the last couple years we never really saw much rutting activity. the deer would vanish and thats how we knew the rut was on. Thankfully now they hang around some. With the weather like it was this year, if we would have had some acorns I think we would have had our best year in the history of the camp.


----------



## Nyles

"8 ball" N "Sticker" Say its over time to eat! them knunkle heads was in my yard, they keep eatin gonna file em on my taxes!


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> I can do that.  Just shot it this morning. Its a tad heavy for my training but I'll be comfortable with it in a few weeks hopefully. If not I might have to trade it for something lighter. Its 62" and [email protected] and I'm drawing 29-29.5. Its a PLX T/D with Honduran Rosewood on the limbs. It's a shooting son of a gun. if I have to get something lighter I will try to get a 60" model in the mid 40's but I hope I can make this work.


Awesome bow! I really like the widow longbows.


----------



## BOHO

Thanks jk. I'm gonna spend some time with it in the next few weeks and go from there. Already had a buddy of mine tell me he wants it. lol


----------



## 1seth

Here is the deer I was talking about earlier. BoHo you gonna be a killa with that stick n string.


----------



## swinestalker

Think that one may go non typical.:darkbeer:


----------



## BOHO

charge em Nyles !!! haha

seth1, I hope your right man but I got a long way to go before I hit swinestalker stage with the trad bow. lol man thats an awesome once in a lifetime buck !!! where did you say he was killed?


----------



## rebelfan10

Boho, when you get awesome with that widow I know you will just throw that samick away. Let me know before you do. I may be interested.


----------



## 1seth

In between yazoo and louise...


----------



## 1seth

Man there have been some awesome bucks taken around us and the state this year. I have got one I have been after and cant seem to get on him. Im going to post some pics of him tomorrow I have held off bc didn't want to jinx myself but going to use murpheys law to my advantange. lol... anyway good luck to all you MS boys and hope these last two weeks treat us well. Going up and hunting Friday afternoon, taken some friends duck hunting sat. sun. mornings hunting the afternoons and Monday morning and then have next weekend to myself to get it done if not succesfull this weekend. anywho goodluck..... 

going by sat morning after we hunt to put my hands on that non typical, man I love hunting everything and love to see others succeed too. I will take some more pics of him to share. god bless the USA....


----------



## Nyles

Actually hoping them 2 make it till next year, really they in my yard everyday, I figure If Im gonna name em might as well let em get big enough to go on the wall.


----------



## 1seth

Heres the one I am after hope he is still around... He moved on me last year this time of year to another piece of our property hoping he does the same this year.


----------



## swinestalker

He's a wide one, Seth. A real beauty all the way around. Hope you get a crack at him. They are still chasin down here, buddy of mine killed a 5 year old 8 point yesterday and said there was another smaller 8 harrassing doe's when he got to his stand. Been huntin alot of mid days with the big moon and have seen some chasin myself. One real nice buck came by on a doe's tail, but never got close enough for a shot because I set up in the wrong place. Tried some gruntin but he was focused on her. She really had him wrapped around her little......... Well, she had him wrapped around something!


----------



## dosse

Well I guess my luck has changed. I went for a quick hunt after work today and it finally happened. I ended a three year buck-less streak with my bow! At 525 I looked up to see two small spikes heading my way through a bunch of thick vines in the woods. I immediately thought dang why can't it be a doe! As I did this guy popped into my binoculars and I immediately got ready. He followed a spike straight to me and I drew at 25 yards. He kept coming and when he hit a hole at 20 I stopped him and he nearly flipped. His skin quivered and he squated but he didn't run. It was already to late. I dropped the pin behind his shoulder and made a perfect shot. I didn't see or hear him fall so I waited til dark and took up the trail. I found a nice blood trail and him dead 60-70 yards from impact. I had pics of him the past two seasons and I almost shot him with a rifle 3 weeks ago but let him go even though I knew he was a mature deer. Im beyond excited and thankful to be able to fulfill my goal of arrowing a buck this season.


----------



## swinestalker

Way to go Dosse! Congrats.:darkbeer:


----------



## 1seth

Congratulations dosse thats a good buck. Way to end the streak


----------



## BOHO

good job dosse !!! congrats man


----------



## bayouarcher

Hoping this weekend there is still some chasing going on. Am sure there are still some big boys out there wanting to spread their genes. Reports I am getting from where I hunt is that there is still rutting activity going on. This front passing and some lower temps could be just what we need. I know last year it seemed every cold front would pass thru on a Monday or Tuesday and we always said we were hunting the wrong days since we mostly hunt weekends.


----------



## tombstone01

Great job Doss. Congrats on a mature buck!!


----------



## bowbird

Broke the ice this evening, had a decent buck on cam in this spot but this doe stayed around for too long and it had been a while since I let an arrow fly. The slick trick did a great job, she made it about 40 yards.


----------



## mitchell

Dosse and Bowbird,

Really nice work guys. Good to see you pressing this late in the game. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## BOHO

good job bowbird !!! congrats


----------



## Nyles

Nother Panther 8!


----------



## mitchell

Really nice Nyles. Great deer. Congrats.


----------



## BOHO

good job Nyles !! Great deer man. congrats


----------



## 1seth

Good deer Nyles. nice pic.... saw alot of deer this weekend even in the hurricane saturday. Geez the wind was blowing. saw a few bucks all younger deer.


----------



## jkm97

Nice deer guys. I've been struggling to get out lately, but I really need to let another arrow fly before season ends. I took off Jan 31, so maybe I'll get a shot.


----------



## Nyles

Thats Justins deer, I was admiring a fresh scrape looked up n saw deer running everywhere........kinda blew it for me that afternoon


----------



## lee martin

Wife and I saw several nice bucks at Panther Swamp this week. One was grunting and tending a doe sunday evening.


----------



## swinestalker

They are still sticking tight to does here. Was bush hogging some property we own in Adams county recently and jumped up a doe that had a really N-I-C-E buck with her. She stopped on a ridge about 80 yards away and stood watching for quite a while. That buck was running all around that ridge very nervously. You could tell he desperately wanted to get the heck out of there, but he simply would not leave her. Wish I would have had a video camera, it was a great show.


----------



## BOHO

Bet it was swine. They say that ones the bucks shed velvet they are ready to breed until they drop there horns in the spring. Guess thats true. Did some looking at my camp monday but didnt see anyyhing that got me excited. No doubt we are gonna have an awesome year next year unless we get another late frost.


----------



## bayouarcher

Any of you guys have any experience with hunting with snow on the ground. Would think that when the sun comes out afterwards they oughta be on the move somewhat ....


----------



## BOHO

Ive hunted in the snow a few times. Never seen squat. I think it scares them and they lay up cause they dont know what it is


----------



## BOHO

Last weekend of the season. Good luck everyone !!!!


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> Ive hunted in the snow a few times. Never seen squat. I think it scares them and they lay up cause they dont know what it is


 I think you may be right, hunted H-A-R-D all day both days snow was on the ground here. Very tough hunting with very little deer movement. Did not even see a deer in 2 all day hunts! It was fun and a great change of pace, but either Boho is right, or I just really stink at hunting in the snow!:dontknow:


----------



## duckhunter92

I hunted in the snow last year and never seen a thing, and when I hunted in it the past couple days I seen 12 on an evenin hunt and 4 the next morning. Uncle seen 14, brother seen 10, our friend seen 7 and killed a doe for the freezer, that was on our 500 acre lease in church hill. A little further north in the hills but still in church hill my dad, step grand paw, and cousin hunted same evening we seen all the deer and not one of them seen a deer. Idk what happened. That snow surely makes them easy to spot I wish it would snow more often!!


----------



## jkm97

I've never had any luck in the snow either.


----------



## BOHO

well my season is all but over. Wont get much hunting in this week due to work. Guess I'll concentrate on squirrels and sheds. Gotta move a few stands in Feb so they will be ready for October. Spending lots of time with my little 25# bow. Form is coming along nicely thanks to swinestalker.


----------



## jkm97

I'm gonna hunt Friday morning and evening, then I'm done. Got alot of form work to do myself.


----------



## dosse

I'm pretty much gonna call it. I was able to have a great week hunting last week. Took a doe 2 Sunday's ago, a buck wednesday, and another Doe last Sunday all with my new bow. I'm ready to put my stands up and focus on shooting some foam
And finding some shed antlers. Which I found the first of today.


----------



## bayouarcher

Current aerial photo maps? Wondering what website has the most current. Jefferson and Franklin county. 
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BOHO

I dont know of a specific website. I would just google it and i bet youll find something. Also if theres a specific area you can prolly buy one and have it mailed to you. I did that for the hunting spot i go to in illinois


----------



## swinestalker

bayouarcher said:


> Current aerial photo maps? Wondering what website has the most current. Jefferson and Franklin county.
> Any advice would be appreciated.


 I use google earth alot when hunting a new property, or when I hunt public land.


----------



## BOHO

only couple days left guys. anybody braving the icy roads and cold trying to get 1 more? due to the weather and work changes I wont get to hunt until late friday afternoon. One last chance and man would the sun have to be shining on me to get one. lol cant kill one at the house though.


----------



## Fbcoach39

Best I can tell from area I hunt using Bing the birds eye view looks to be pretty up to date in my area.


----------



## Fbcoach39

ManInBlue how you been doing?


----------



## BOHO

Last evening killers. Good luck to those that get to go. Then its time to put a big dent in the pig population


----------



## jkm97

I wasn't able to go this morning, but I'm heading out in about an hour. Maybe something will stir.


----------



## BOHO

Takin the widow jk or did you sell it yet?


----------



## jkm97

Oh no, I'm taking it. I was just checking the market to see how easy I could move it...thinking of ordering a one piece Widow.

But for now I've closed that thread and I'm gonna stick with the PSA. I doubt I'll ever go back to a compound.


----------



## BOHO

Good deal. I sold my two as well. Swine and mitchell are helping me get over my target panic. I hope i can get over it and stay trad myself. Talk to swine about his kb. He said he doesnt even.have to draw it back. Deer fall over when they see it. Lol.


----------



## jkm97

It really is addictive. I've come along way since June when I started shooting, and I can really feel myself getting better. This year was really a learning experience though...I was totally unprepared for how much a deer jumps the string on a trad bow. I shot over the backs of a few before I finally figured out to aim well below where I wanted to hit...and I mean well below.


----------



## swinestalker

jkm97 said:


> It really is addictive. I've come along way since June when I started shooting, and I can really feel myself getting better. This year was really a learning experience though...I was totally unprepared for how much a deer jumps the string on a trad bow. I shot over the backs of a few before I finally figured out to aim well below where I wanted to hit...and I mean well below.


I have found them to jump worse with most recurves than longbows. Longbows just tend to be quieter. Still don't get a huge reaction with recurves. I have found that when I shoot over a deers back, it is almost always a case of me not picking a spot in the heat of the moment. When you fail to pick a spot or concentrate properly, the mind picks a spot for you, typically a sharp contrast such as the deers back line. Not saying this is the case with you, but it sure was with me! I thought the deer were dropping more than they were, but it just was not the case. I pick a spot low in the chest where it will still be good if they don't react at all. Picking a spot sounds easy, however, it must be practiced. I never shoot more than 1 arrow at a time, never from the same spot, and rarely at the same target. This is the only way I can keep my focus razor sharp and shoot every arrow with intense concentration. I you get to shooting arrow after arrow with only mediocre focus, that is what will happen when it really matters. Be careful with your Psa, I had one and sold it in a moment of stupidity, still the most accurate bow I've ever fired. If the weight suited me, I'd think long and hard about letting it go if I were you. If you are itching for another, get one. There are worse things in the world than owning more than 1 Tradbow! I finished my season today, was after a very old buck that was w-a-y past his prime. Really hunted hard, but that crafty old kodger will not die at my hands this year.


----------



## mitchell

Swine you gonna go after the Coyotes now? Might be time to break out the AR and the call.


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> Swine you gonna go after the Coyotes now? Might be time to break out the AR and the call.


Might, if I do it will be with the 204 Ruger. I generally kill a few with the stick and string while slippin around looking for deer every year, but when I go after them with a call, I'm out for blood more than sport! Hopefully the hogs will settle down and get patternable again now that deer season is over everybody in the world stops dumping corn everywhere. It will also be hand grabbing season soon. So many great things to do, with so little time!


----------



## jkm97

I know there's a lot of truth in what you say Swine...picking a spot is tough. So tough for me that've gone to a gap system, and I'm shooting more consistent now. Yeah, I think I'm going to hold on to my PSA. I just kinda wanted a PA in a 60" bow, but I may just save up and buy that one later.

Anyway, finished my season this evening. I really don't like shooting does this late, but I needed the meat, and the confidence. Drilled her at 21 yards, using a 150 grain Magnus Buzzcut 4 blade.


----------



## swinestalker

That is awesome jkm, the level of success you've had in your first real year of trad bow hunting is nothing less than spectacular! Congrats. Never felt comfortable with the gap sysem myself, but that is one of the real secrets to traditional archery, you have to find what works for YOU.


----------



## BOHO

you go jk !!!!! thats awesome man. so happy for ya. that bow is a killer. gotta keep it. bet your glad you didnt sell it now. would have had to use a spear today


----------



## jkm97

Well I've only posted the highs....there have been plenty of lows as well. But overall, I'm pleased with my progress, and I believe I'll be even better by next year.


----------



## jkm97

And yeah, I think this Widow is going to stick around...


----------



## Rhino91

My Taxidermist got my deer mounted !!!


----------



## mitchell

Wow. Really really nice


----------



## mitchell

jkm97 said:


> I know there's a lot of truth in what you say Swine...picking a spot is tough. So tough for me that've gone to a gap system, and I'm shooting more consistent now. Yeah, I think I'm going to hold on to my PSA. I just kinda wanted a PA in a 60" bow, but I may just save up and buy that one later.
> 
> Anyway, finished my season this evening. I really don't like shooting does this late, but I needed the meat, and the confidence. Drilled her at 21 yards, using a 150 grain Magnus Buzzcut 4 blade.



Nice job. Great shot. 

Notice you've gone to a form of gap. Three under?


----------



## jkm97

Yep, split never felt right. 

With three under I'm able to get the arrow close to my eye, and using a long heavy arrow has helped me get a 25 yard point on distance, which really makes things easier for me 20 and in. I hope to fine tune this system over the summer.


----------



## swinestalker

A close friend of mine at Lake Mary downed a giant late season. He called me yesterday and told me about it. He had been after the deer all year and finally got him. Have not seen the buck yet(he does not do phone pics) but said it grossed in the 190s and he thought it would net out around 175 typical. He has killed alot of big deer and knows how to score them, so I believe his report to be accurate. Will post some pics of it later if he says it is ok to do so.


----------



## mitchell

jkm97 said:


> Yep, split never felt right.
> 
> With three under I'm able to get the arrow close to my eye, and using a long heavy arrow has helped me get a 25 yard point on distance, which really makes things easier for me 20 and in. I hope to fine tune this system over the summer.


That is why I asked. Many of us find that a smaller gap is far easier to consistently repeat, even if you shoot a modified/gap/semi-instinctive. I think a lot of trad guys shoot this way and may not even realize it. You are seeing some kind of sight picture, even though your are not actually setting a specific gap.

I have a long face (I guess) and a long point on, even with three under. I have found I can set a third nock set (one above arrow nock; one below arrow nock; and a third below the lower first two) and hook under it, allowing me to raise the nock higher on my face, without changing my anchor point, and lower my point on distance. With my bare bow compound, my point on is now about 36 to 37 yards. Makes for a much easier repeatable hunting set up for me.

Anyway, you are doing something right; nice shot.


----------



## jkm97

mitchell said:


> That is why I asked. Many of us find that a smaller gap is far easier to consistently repeat, even if you shoot a modified/gap/semi-instinctive. I think a lot of trad guys shoot this way and may not even realize it. You are seeing some kind of sight picture, even though your are not actually setting a specific gap.
> 
> I have a long face (I guess) and a long point on, even with three under. I have found I can set a third nock set (one above arrow nock; one below arrow nock; and a third below the lower first two) and hook under it, allowing me to raise the nock higher on my face, without changing my anchor point, and lower my point on distance. With my bare bow compound, my point on is now about 36 to 37 yards. Makes for a much easier repeatable hunting set up for me.
> 
> Anyway, you are doing something right; nice shot.


Lol, I do the exact same thing. If you look closely in the picture of my bow laying across the doe, you'll see my third nock below my top two. This "crawl" helps me get the point on close to 20, and really makes hunting distance shots easier for me.


----------



## swinestalker

Jkm, how do you deal with different tips/broadheads? Or do you just stick to 1 type?


----------



## jkm97

swinestalker said:


> Jkm, how do you deal with different tips/broadheads? Or do you just stick to 1 type?


That's a bit of a problem, as I'm kinda of a broadhead junky. What I try to do is use the tip of the arrow itself as my reference and not the actual point. That way I can swap field points and broadheads without issue. But it's easier said than done. I hope I'll eventually settle on one broadhead style.


----------



## swinestalker

I have friend that uses gap system and he aligns his broadheads so a blade is verticle. Then he uses that like the front sight on a gun. He shoots woodsmans exclusively and grinds the tips blunt for stump shooting/small game etc. It also makes his point on distance closer. Although I don't use the gap system, I align my broadheads this way as well and make it a point to know my point on, or "edge" on distance in this case. Usually works out to about 25 to 30 yards. Nice to know just in case a long shot at coyotes or other critters presents itself.


----------



## jkm97

swinestalker said:


> I have friend that uses gap system and he aligns his broadheads so a blade is verticle. Then he uses that like the front sight on a gun. He shoots woodsmans exclusively and grinds the tips blunt for stump shooting/small game etc. It also makes his point on distance closer. Although I don't use the gap system, I align my broadheads this way as well and make it a point to know my point on, or "edge" on distance in this case. Usually works out to about 25 to 30 yards. Nice to know just in case a long shot at coyotes or other critters presents itself.


I've noticed how that might work. When shooting my four blade Buzzcuts I had a bleeder sticking up vertically, and I could see how you could learn to use that.


----------



## swinestalker

Finally some sunshine! Febuary sucks!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## dosse

Agreed! I have found a couple sheds. That's about all there is to do for me this time of year


----------



## blakenations

cant wait to get back from this deployment and kill some pigs


----------



## BOHO

keep your head down blakenations !! good luck when you make it back


----------



## blakenations

will do BOHO. looks like everyone on here had a pretty good season in the woods. i hated missing it but will definitely be making up for it with some hog and turkey hunting in the spring


----------



## BOHO

I hope to stick a few hogs this year too. Have only killed 1 in my life so I need to start doing my part.


----------



## Nyles

BOHO said:


> I hope to stick a few hogs this year too. Have only killed 1 in my life so I need to start doing my part.


I wanna go........


----------



## blakenations

i have two properties i hunt whenever im back home in ms and they are both full of pigs one in florence right on the pearl river and the other is down in wesson on the back side of a few hundred acre swamp. im all for trying to share the fun on killing some pigs. more arrows in the air means more bacon in the pan!


----------



## BOHO

Ive been on a place on the pearl river in richland. prolly just up river from yours. lets go get some !!!


----------



## blakenations

sounds good to me i will have to get on when we get back to the states and give you a shout. my cousin was seeing hogs pretty regularly all season and plans to get the cameras out to find them a little more of a pattern when i get back. by then the babies will have dropped and they should be on their feet a lot keeping up with the piglets.


----------



## BOHO

sounds great. Cato will wanna go after April 15th Im sure too. He's a master pig hunter with the barebow compound. Pigs dont stand a chance. lol I would love to shoot some good eaters.


----------



## Rhino91

Anyone else get there Mounts back yet? Picked mine up Saturday!


----------



## msudawg8087

That is an awesome buck and a great mount Rhino! Who did the work? 

Think I may have posted this earlier but this is the big six I killed back in mid October. Got him back in late November or December I think.


----------



## BOHO

great bucks guys. congrats. I didnt get mine mounted. he was a good deer, just not a great deer.


----------



## Rhino91

Wayne Bryant in Meridian mounted it for free. I won the 97 okk big buck bounty.


----------



## msudawg8087

Nice! Had to have been a good prize for that one huh? haha


----------



## Turkey Agent

Nice Bucks!


----------



## Rhino91

Sure was!


----------



## DUCK-HUNT

My father has a place on the Yockanookany River on the Attala Winston county line between mccool and weir. We have a cabin up there right in the middle of the place and it was broken into over the last couple of weeks. They took a fine shoulder mount, a skull mount, and a rack that he just cut the horns off. They left another big shoulder mount that was hanging right next to the big deer. Took a big Rubbermaid tote with all his hunting gear. They also stole a ruger stainless take down .22, Winchester bolt action 270 with a gloss black vari x II Leupold on it, a buffalo classic 45-70, a BowTech guardian bow and a rem 1100 shotgun. We think they were on a 4 wheeler or some type of ranger style bike because they left a lot of stuff that they probably would have taken of they would have been in a truck.

Here are some pics of the deer head. It's pretty unique due to the huge browtines: I'm working on some pics of the shoulder mount. I don't care about the other stuff but would like to find the head.



















This is all a shot in the dark but spread the word if you are in that area..... We would appreciate the help and I will pay $1000 reward to anyone who can lead me to finding the head. Call or text with info 318 332 8808


Thanks

Feel free to post this wherever you can to get word out

Thanks

Brett


----------



## msudawg8087

Saw your post on another site, Brett. I'll keep an eye out. Good luck and I hope yall find him and the rest of your stuff.


----------



## BOHO

I'll post it on my facebook page and ask them to spread it around for ya. hope you get it all back. 

on a side note, I saw a nub buck chasing a fawn on the way home at 530. I mean he was pushing her like crazy !!! Glad she ran away from I-20 as she was only 10 yards off the shoulder.


----------



## Nyles

Rhino91 said:


> Anyone else get there Mounts back yet? Picked mine up Saturday!


where ya kill that baby? Seriously though thats a fine deer!


----------



## duckhunter92

Any pics on that deer in lake mary swine?


----------



## duckhunter92

And here is our newest addition to the family!! William Leroy Guerra IV . Poor little guy came out yesterday at 1:37 pm. He weighed 7 lbs 6 oz. Our new little hunting buddy


----------



## msudawg8087

Congrats on the little one duckhunter92!


----------



## duckhunter92

Thanks bro!!


----------



## swinestalker

duckhunter92 said:


> Any pics on that deer in lake mary swine?


First of all, congrats on the new addition to your family. Here are some pics of the deer off lake Mary. My friend Kieth shot this deer and said I could post pics of it. He thought it would net book as a typical, but I knew immediately upon seeing it that there were far too many deductions. The first guy that scored it and got his hopes up does not understand how the deduction system works. It is however a true giant that grosses well into the 190s. Nets are for fishin!!!! The first pic is my boy holding the rack in Kieth's kitchen, the second is just the rack.


----------



## swinestalker

Here is the big 8 from earlier this year in his final resting place.


----------



## duckhunter92

Thanks for the congrats swine!! And that is giant deer tell your friend I said congrats on the kill of a lifetime!


----------



## jwatts

I didn't kill any deer worth mounting this past year. I did get my Rio I killed in Kansas last year back. It turned out great. It was worth the almost year long wait.


----------



## Rhino91

Nyles said:


> where ya kill that baby? Seriously though thats a fine deer!


Killed it in Noxubee County.


----------



## cbigbear

swinestalker said:


> Here is the big 8 from earlier this year in his final resting place.
> View attachment 1904755


Looks good bro & just when I figured you were out of wall space you get a new wall!!!


----------



## BOHO

well I pulled my cameras today and had some interesting pics. Here's the most interesting.


----------



## BOHO

Bumped into Brad Ferris at Ubons bar b que in Yazoo City. So glad he didnt ask for my autograph. I would have been so embarassed. Lol


----------



## msudawg8087

Snapped a pic of this dude on the way to work yesterday before he jumped into the woods. Just stood there looking at me for a few seconds but couldnt get my phone out quick enough. Probably 15-16"ish. Still had both sides which is really weird this late in the year.


----------



## BOHO

that is strange. maybe it was a doe


----------



## Nyles

Some of mine have dropped but seems the bigger ones still have em....3 days ago anyway

Anyone going to shoot at Yazoo Sat?


----------



## BOHO

I know a few that said they are going but I wont be.


----------



## swinestalker

Jwatts, That turkey mount is really nice!:thumbs_up


----------



## 1seth

Gentlemen how you been. judo chopped a bird this past sunday.


----------



## 1seth

Congratulations on baby boy. Hopefully that will be your up n coming new hunting partner.


----------



## jwatts

swinestalker said:


> Jwatts, That turkey mount is really nice!:thumbs_up


Thanks man. I was very pleased with it.


----------



## msudawg8087

Very nice 1seth. Gonna get to go for the first time tomorrow if the rain is out by then.


----------



## swinestalker

Congrats on a fine bird Seth. Do give us the details of the hunt please.:darkbeer:


----------



## 1seth

Not much to say except that I planted some plots for an older gentleman who owns some land around hburg. He doesn't hunt at all but just wanted some plots for the game. Well he shows me the place last summer. Guy has nice tractor, implements. Im like oh yeah no problem. He gives me key to gate and says pretty much just take care of it. Everytime i go out there and i mean everytime there are turkeys out there except when turkey season opens. Been out there a few times hunting but nothing. So last sunday right before the storm passed through one bird starts hammering on the limb. I am pretty much all set up already. Im in a 10 acre field and i set the decoy behind me so the bird has to walk by me first and will actually be looking at decoys and away from me. Well bird gets in some scrubby stuff growing around pine tree and stops. but he has head stretched out checking the decoys. I figured I am either going to kill him or miss bc all i had was head shot. anyway let the arrow fly and got him right in back of the neck. Almost chopped his head off. Bird gobbled a bunch on the ground which was nice. good luck to you guys in the morning. I will be there.


----------



## 1seth

No action this morning. Just wet.


----------



## jwatts

1seth said:


> Not much to say except that I planted some plots for an older gentleman who owns some land around hburg. He doesn't hunt at all but just wanted some plots for the game. Well he shows me the place last summer. Guy has nice tractor, implements. Im like oh yeah no problem. He gives me key to gate and says pretty much just take care of it. Everytime i go out there and i mean everytime there are turkeys out there except when turkey season opens. Been out there a few times hunting but nothing. So last sunday right before the storm passed through one bird starts hammering on the limb. I am pretty much all set up already. Im in a 10 acre field and i set the decoy behind me so the bird has to walk by me first and will actually be looking at decoys and away from me. Well bird gets in some scrubby stuff growing around pine tree and stops. but he has head stretched out checking the decoys. I figured I am either going to kill him or miss bc all i had was head shot. anyway let the arrow fly and got him right in back of the neck. Almost chopped his head off. Bird gobbled a bunch on the ground which was nice. good luck to you guys in the morning. I will be there.


That is awesome. I have hunted them with a bow before but never had any luck. I might try it again this year.


----------



## 1seth

Finally got some down time around the house and me and the daughter chillin while mama is out shopping. Figured I would share these.


----------



## 1seth

I guess you have to click on pic and watch it through photo bucket.... How can I upload these so they just play and not through photobucket.


----------



## 1seth




----------



## 1seth




----------



## 1seth

and one of my favorites,


----------



## swinestalker

Thats just nuts!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## BOHO

holy crap. that joker makes me jealous. we dont have any pigs on our place right now but I'll be going to check in a couple weeks when it dries up some. watch out no shoulders


----------



## 1seth

Heading to yazoo friday. drew a turkey tag for delta national. No turkeys on our place in delta. this is the second year i have gone up there hunting turkeys. Saw some tracks last year and that was it. Ran into lots of pigs though. Wish i would of brought more than 4 shot. I will be packing the bow this year and buddy toting shotgun. I missed a turkey last weekend, judged him at about 40 and just missed over his back. He came in behing me and did not like the decoy. When he got to where he could see her he started putting and skirted the deek on the edge of the field. 

Boho i figured if i got a shot at him i was gonna shoot him in the nuts should have been ample blood loss.


----------



## swinestalker

Good luck with the Thunderchickens Seth. Gearing up for some bowfishing myself.


----------



## 1seth

swine wish yall luck. should be good with all the rain and water coming back down and flowing good. Yall going after gar? I been working my tail off lately and have tomorrow off so just looking foward to a long weekend and being in the woods. That's about the only place i want to be.


----------



## dosse

Scored on this pig yesterday. I struggle ever getting on them with my bow but yesterday worked out perfect. Got the wind right and slipped to 35 yards from this sow and piglets feeding in a small clover field. Took her slightly quartered away with a 1 3/4 grim reaper. She didn't make it 40 yards. I was pumped.


----------



## swinestalker

Go ahead Dosse! That is quite a hole you put in the bacon!:mg: Yes Seth, mostly after Gar. Do also relish any opportunity to stick one of those infernal flying carp.


----------



## 1seth

Go Dosse, nice work. We got on some pigs this weekend one boar on a stalk and later a big group of sows with some piglets but the swirling wind sunday made it almost impossible.


----------



## BOHO

congrats on the pig !!! those reapers are awesome for sure. will try to get to my camp soon and make sure the water hasnt pushed any up on us.


----------



## blakenations

Congrats on the pig I'm home from deployment hoping these Rivera will drop so I can try and get on a pig or two.


----------



## blakenations

Hey if anyone knows of anyone who hunts with beagles or would like a great pet my beagle had babies they are seven weeks old beautiful tri color and we have to get rid of them


----------



## BOHO

I'll keep my ears open blakenations. Thanks for your service and good luck on the pigs. I need to be shooting my bow but have just lost interest right now. Guess I burnt myself out a few weeks back. Gotta get back to it before it gets too hot which is right around the corner.


----------



## BOHO

only 12 weeks and it will be time for bush hogging and time to start prepping food plots. will be here before you know it. bad thing is it will be hot as heck til then and prolly after that for awhile too. stay safe everyone.


----------



## dosse

Yep the lull is upon us. Deer are back in the mineral sights pretty good. I usually have a tendency to get to excited to early but I'm not gonna worry with em til July this year. I will probably clip my clover fields in a couple weeks, that's gonna be it for a while


----------



## swinestalker

Have not been on here for a while, hunt so much during season that it takes me a couple of months to get caught back up with work. Tried a little bowfishing, but Ol Man River river has been running high and muddying up Lake Mary pretty bad. It is handgrabbing season now, so I'll be rooting around in stump holes for the next few weeks.


----------



## BOHO

well ole Cato and I made a road trip today. Got to go see swine and his great family. Got to learn some more stuff about bows and hunting. Maybe if we make a few more trips before October we might be able to stab one this fall.  Enjoyed the day swine. :nod:


----------



## Turkey Agent

Sup BOHO well I upgraded my camper from late 70s to middle 90s got it moved into the deer camp. Got that out of the way ready for gator season.


----------



## BOHO

whats up TA !!! hope all is well. congrats on the camper and good luck with the gators. Im up in Yazoo once a week so let me know when your gonna be around that part of the world.


----------



## robbie252

What's some of you guys most successful spots for October? I'm kind of new to bow hunting here in mississippi and would like to see what some of you have to say. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## BOHO

hey robbie. normally where I hunt we dont have much success early. most guys that have good early hunting have access to either soybeans or corn or possibly persimmons and honey locust beans. also if its hot and dry and your able to put up with the sweat and skeeters, hunt a water source. we have a couple of salt licks and if its really dry we can take lots of water to the licks and keep deer in the area. they normally dont come to the licks til after dark but it helps. creek crossings should also be good. where you from and whats your set up?

almost forgot. most peoples white oaks seem to fall early. if you can find a white oak tree with some droppings and split hulls under it, get on the down wind side and make sure your scent isnt blowing into the bedding area. thats almost a gimme. I hunt at Rocky Springs and our white oaks dont usually start dropping til November. also make sure the acorns arent wormy. pigs will still eat em but deer wont touch em.


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> well ole Cato and I made a road trip today. Got to go see swine and his great family. Got to learn some more stuff about bows and hunting. Maybe if we make a few more trips before October we might be able to stab one this fall.  Enjoyed the day swine. :nod:


Enjoyed having ya'll down! When the water goes down and the carp start flying, I'll give ya'll a heads up. Usually around late July and August they are at their peak. Really feels good to shoot a fish out of the air! Tried the aspirin thing Gary was talking about, not that hard to hit, but can't tell if it is the tip or fletching hitting it?:dontknow: Robbie, it would be helpful to know more about the type of land you are hunting, but it is generally hard to go wrong with food sources in early season.


----------



## robbie252

Thanks for the input. I have permission to hunt a very small 20 acre tract near cleveland, ms where I just started working, it's a small crp field on the backside of a dredge ditch that has about 40 acres of big woods. I think this spot may be a sleeper. Going to get started on a small food plot in there soon. Then have land near Stewart, MS. I've lived in Mississippi but this was my first year to bow hunt much. Our land in Stewart is mostly pasture, with a few hardwood bottoms.


----------



## BOHO

have you walked the ditch to see if theres a good crossing? also might be a good pinch point between the crp and the ditch. hard to say without being there or seeing a map. the pasture and hardwoods might be dynamite. all your deer are prolly moving thru the hardwood bottoms. prolly some good pinch points in there. is there a creek going thru there as well?


----------



## robbie252

Pretty big creek borders the land in Stewart. The land in the delta is surrounded on three sides by ag fields. I think I can get them staging in a small plot in this thick crp before going out to the ag fields.


----------



## BOHO

sounds like a good plan. just keep it close to thick cover and dont get rid of your cover.


----------



## 1seth

Robbie, 

Been reading your thread, I would not plant a plot until at least mid October or even first of november. Winter wheat will grow anytime and anywhere in the fall and that is what deer want when it gets cold.I would go hang a stand do any lane trimming now or as soon as possible and stay out. If they have soybeans planted in those ag fields that is all you need. Look even after they pick them they will eat the beans that the combines drop. plus the hybrid beans today re-sprout so much that once they pic and one rain they will be re-sprouting like crazy. I hunt the MS delta a lot and the deer stay in the beans until a good frost kills the beans that regrow and they still come out eating the drop beans later in the year. I noticed no feeding activity in my plots until at least November. I think from what you described the less you disturb this place the better. Good thing about the delta even on small pieces of land the wind usually blows enough to hide a lot of your noise coming to and from.


----------



## Delta180

1seth said:


> Robbie,
> 
> Been reading your thread, I would not plant a plot until at least mid October or even first of november. Winter wheat will grow anytime and anywhere in the fall and that is what deer want when it gets cold.I would go hang a stand do any lane trimming now or as soon as possible and stay out. If they have soybeans planted in those ag fields that is all you need. Look even after they pick them they will eat the beans that the combines drop. plus the hybrid beans today re-sprout so much that once they pic and one rain they will be re-sprouting like crazy. I hunt the MS delta a lot and the deer stay in the beans until a good frost kills the beans that regrow and they still come out eating the drop beans later in the year. I noticed no feeding activity in my plots until at least November. I think from what you described the less you disturb this place the better. Good thing about the delta even on small pieces of land the wind usually blows enough to hide a lot of your noise coming to and from.



1seth, I also hunt some in Delta. You mention soybeans... y'all have a farm operation I assume? We don't farm and beans have basically been too expensive for us to do on a large scale. If we plant on a small scale, they would eat em up (unless we had a fence) from what everyone has told me. Any recs? I've been looking at options to plant soybeans for years. Also, my other question was ...what (roughly) would be estimated cost of "proper" planting of a 5 acre bean field cost? (including the extras like fertilizer/herbicide)?
thnx


----------



## robbie252

I was going to go on and bush hog the small plot and spray and lime. And then get the stand situated. It has soybeans on 2 sides and a wheat field on 1. The downfall is the only trees big enough to hang a stand are in the middle on a small ditch. Thats why I'm putting a plot in to get them to visit there first. I'm looking to join a club here but I'm pretty sure all will be out of my price range.


----------



## BOHO

if you lime it go ahead and disc it too. discing the lime in will help you get some benefit this fall.


----------



## robbie252

Right. With beans and wheat what would you recommend for the plot? Clover, turnips, ?


----------



## 1seth

delta 180, we have 3 fields that a farmer plants and harvest and are surrounded by other farmers that plant beans and corn. There is no telling maybe 2000 acres of beans and maybe a thousand acres of corn that surrounds our land. We basically own the woods for the execption of the three fields that we left out of wrp and the rest is older hardwoods and some catfish ponds that we have drained we also have food plots within the woods we own and lease. We own some land personally and there is some other land next to ours that I am in a lease with a group of people. But as to the cost yes it is high to do right and yes you need to plant a lot, let me do some figuring and I will get back with you on the cost of 5 acres.....

Robbie I would plant winter wheat and some durana clover. the durana is high cost but dang once it gets going your set. You can just plant the durana if you want and with a little maintenance and 5-20-20 twice a year you will be set for several years. you just need to bushog it once in the summer once it heads out to redistribute the seed and spray some post herbicide on it maybe once or twice a year. But once it gets cold the deer love winter wheat and they like the clover pretty much year round except late summer. I have planted some rape before but just didn't seem the deer preferred it much. just my .02 cents/ Got to run but I will get back on here later and share some tips on planting the clover.


----------



## Delta180

Thanks 1seth! We plant mostly Ladino clover, but have planted some Durana as well in the past


----------



## BOHO

oats comes up quick and doesnt last long but that will get them coming to the plot quick. we plant winter wheat and some clover.


----------



## 1seth

Back from yazoo, made a couple mineral sites and moved two lock on's for what I hope is a better set up than where they were. Good lord it got hot today. 

About the clover though I distribute my wheat cover it a little and then come back with a bag spreader and spread the clover. Clover is a very small seed and all you need is some rain for it. It really does not like to be covered more than maybe a 1/4 inch. Also something about the durana it likes to be planted a little later, Sept. 15th is too early you need to wait a bit. I planted some last year around sept 15th and it just did not do well. I went to take a pic of some of the clover and the wheat has absoutely take over. That is the downside to planting wheat with it if you want it year round to look good. But I like the having both because I know there is a time the deer are going to hit the WW.


----------



## jkm97

Just got back from Washington Lake after catching some channel cats. Now it's time to start thinking about deer season.


----------



## 1seth

Delta180 where you hunt in the delta....


----------



## 1seth

dangit when's the fish fry......


----------



## 1seth




----------



## jkm97

This guy got ran over and killed here in East Central MS Monday night. A male, weighing 168# reportedly.


----------



## Delta180

1seth said:


> Delta180 where you hunt in the delta....


Warren


----------



## BOHO

whats everyones take on the bears? personally I dont see the need in them


----------



## jkm97

They're kinda cool as a novelty, one here and there. But I don't think I would want many of them.


----------



## jkm97

Guys wear you harness. I was hanging a lock on this morning when the cables snapped, sending me 24 feet crashing down. Broke my pelvis in three places, and I'm laid up in the hospital with whi knows how much rehab in store. But it could have been worse.


----------



## BOHO

dang jk !!! Im glad you arent dead man. always gotta wear that harness if your more than 4 ft off the ground. you just never know. doesnt take long to hit the ground from 16 ft up much less 24. let me know if I can do anything for you


----------



## ruthunter

Really hate to hear that jkm97, I will be praying for you. I fell 23 feet 6 seasons ago from a lock-on, crushed pelvis, broken ribs, punctured lung, wheelchair for 3 months. It happens to more hunters than you hear about. Man I hate to hear that, brings back some bad memories. Prayers sent


----------



## 1seth

My thoughts are with you. Glad you are alive.


----------



## jkm97

Thanks guys. Still in the hospital in alot of pain, but the good news is the doctor thinks I'll make a full recovery in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Blake R

Dang man! Glad to hear that, it could've been a lot worse.

How's the hunting around Gulfport? May be relocating there before deer season.


----------



## jkm97

Thanks guys


----------



## cypert2

I guess I saw the pic of your stand on another thread. Good thing your buddy was with you, and glad you are going to be ok. Sold some lumber to a young guy from Clarksdale a couple of years ago. He had one of those halo contraptions screwed into his lower leg. Said he was hanging a stand the year before and a strap buckle on his climbing rail broke, and he shattered his lower leg. Had been through like a dozen operations and was obviously far from well. I had always put on a safety harness AFTER I got in my stand, but after talking to him I installed lifelines on all my stands, and now I am never not hooked up. 
Hope everything goes ok during your recovery. Looks like you should be ready to hunt this fall. Good luck.


----------



## jkm97

Yeah I think my buddy posted a pic in the Gen area.


----------



## swinestalker

So sorry to hear of your mis-fortune Jkm. Be prayin for your speedy and full recovery my friend.


----------



## jkm97

Thanks Swine. I can see more ground hunting in my future.


----------



## 1seth

JKM97 glad to hear you can make a full recovery. Keep us posted on your recovery. Finally got my mount back from this past season.


----------



## 1seth

jkm you out of hospital yet.


----------



## bigoman

Mount looks good! Jkm, hope you have speedy recovery!


----------



## BOHO

hope your doing well jk. good lookin mount 1seth !!!


----------



## 1seth

Delta 180 went back this weekend to yazoo, went to another plot that I planted just durana. Its looking good for summer.


----------



## Delta180

1seth that looks awesome! From what I hear our clover is doing great too, mostly Ladino and some now rank Arrowleaf. We planted some Durana 2 years ago but a bit pricey ...its great stuff though. I'm looking forward to getting up there and looking at it... likely be a bit for me unfortunately due to work in Texas at the moment. hopefully I can take a similar pic soon!


----------



## 1seth

Yeah I don't think it really matters one way or the other on clover. Durana is a white leaf clover just like ladino. This rain has definitely helped.


----------



## jkm97

Nice deer.

I spent three nights in the hospital, but I'm doing pretty good now. Very little pain, I just still can't put any weight on my left leg and of course my mobility is restricted. But I feel better everyday and I'm ahead of schedule. I'll go back to the doctor in a week and I'm hopeful that I'll be back on two legs a couple of weeks after that.

Another bright spot...I can't handle no activity, so I've been doing dips/pull-ups (bodyweight only of course) for the past week to stay in shape. It dawned on me today that there might be something else I can do...shoot my bow sitting down. I managed to navigate (a difficult task with a walker) into my cluttered hunting room and retrieve my Black Widow, glove, and an arrow. Luckily I have a small bench I could sit on, and looking out the window I managed to draw and anchor a dozen times with no pain. Now I just have to get a buddy to set me a target up, and talk my wife into retrieving arrows, and I'll be back in business!


----------



## Blake R

I hope your wife is more sympathetic than mine. If not, I hope you've got a kid big enough to run arrows!


----------



## jkm97

Lol, my little girls only two. I might can persuade my wife into letting me shoot a group or two.


----------



## BOHO

glad your getting better jk. sounds like you should be ready for Oct 1. Just be safe if you climb brother


----------



## jkm97

Oh yeah. I've always worn a harness anyway, but now I'm outfitting my lock ons with lifelines so I never have to detach.


----------



## cbigbear

jkm97 said:


> Oh yeah. I've always worn a harness anyway, but now I'm outfitting my lock ons with lifelines so I never have to detach.



JK lifelines are the way to go on permanent stands. Here's a video of how I stay connect 100% using my hang-on as a portable stand. Around the 4min mark is the important part saying connected while climbing into the stand. I'd also recommend using this method when you first set a permanent stand & lifeline. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeEHzLTtTlM


----------



## BOHO

great link cbigbear. I love the comfort of my Summit but that would be real slick for a long walk in


----------



## dosse

I have been experimenting with new releases lately trying to become a better shooter. Last season I got back into some target panic so I have vowed to overcome it again. I bought a tension activated release (carter evolution) and a hinge type back tension and have been doing a lot of shooting. I have fallen in love with the evolution and am shooting probably as good with it as I ever have in my archery career. They aren't recommended for hunting but I took mine with me to go slip around for some hogs and actually came up on some piglets. I got to 21 yards and a couple got nervous because I was waiting on two to line up and the wind was getting marginal. So I figured I better take bird in hand and I drew, eased my finger off the safety and pulled through a perfect surprise release shot. It was pretty awesome and was a great feeling to be holding my pin on such a small target and being relaxed not trying to slap the trigger. This was my first back tension style kill and the 3rd pig since May with my bow. Been a blast. My plan is to keep shooting the pull through release all summer and transition to a thumb trigger or back to my old release for hunting season. But honestly I believe I may do a little hunting with this evolution. I love shooting it.


----------



## swinestalker

Very nice Dosse! That is a great eater there. Back when I used a compound, I hunted with an evolution for 2 seasons. Worked just fine for me.


----------



## BOHO

thats some good eatin dosse. congrats man


----------



## 1seth

Dosse u pig Killin sun gun


----------



## Jsmith37

Atta boy Dosse. Save some for me though


----------



## Sasquatch87

Anyone on here familiar with the sky lake area? Just got a piece of land that buts up to the wma and was wondering what i could expect hunting up there. Have no personal experience with the area.


----------



## Jsmith37

There are some studs killed around sky lake for sure.


----------



## BOHO

never heard of sky lake. where is it?


----------



## Sasquatch87

its just north of belzoni, ms


----------



## BOHO

Will Primos killed that monster at Belzoni a couple years back. Theres gotta be good deer there and Im sure tons of pigs. better not forget your thermacell though.


----------



## swinestalker

A friend of mine has a farm up that way. Never hunted there, but their family kills some very nice bucks up there every year. Good duck hunting too, from what I've heard.


----------



## StringMusic16

Just got back from checking on my property in SW Mississippi. I experimented a little with soybeans this year and planted a couple of 2-3 acre fields with Eagle Seed forage soybeans and protected them with an electric food plot fence. After 4.5 weeks, the beans are 18" tall with some being up to my mid thigh. Can't wait to hunt over them this fall!


----------



## StringMusic16

Pictures show inside fence vs. outside fence. Hardly a bean survived outside of the protection if the fence. Our deer density and brows pressure is extreme in that area.


----------



## Delta180

String music that's awesome. Exactly what I want to do ... Issue is spending the money on the fence as much as anything. We are a little upriver from you I think. You think Hinder deer repellant would work? Others think it might with a 10 acre field, I say no ... Only chance is an electric fence in my opinion, as you show here


----------



## StringMusic16

Delta180 said:


> String music that's awesome. Exactly what I want to do ... Issue is spending the money on the fence as much as anything. We are a little upriver from you I think. You think Hinder deer repellant would work? Others think it might with a 10 acre field, I say no ... Only chance is an electric fence in my opinion, as you show here


The fence is definitely a pricey investment, but on the other hand they are reusable so you can get alot of use out of them. The expensive part is the solar panel + converter, which runs about ($600). But the wire is relatively cheap, like $100 for a mile or something like that. If you take care of your converter then you can easily replace the wire whenever you need to. The wire is reusable and pretty durable.


----------



## swinestalker

Those dang crop raiding deer ought to be shot!:darkbeer:


----------



## bayouarcher

Went out to our lease the other day. Looks like we got our share of rain this spring. Everything is growing up good and thick. Lots of green everywhere. Saw more honeysuckle and blackberries on the camp road than I've ever seen in the past. Hope we stay on the wet side the rest of summer.


----------



## jkm97

Been lots if rain here. May be a bumper acorn crop this fall too.


----------



## BOHO

I saw 1 white oak a few weeks ago that was loaded. acorns were the size of pencil leads. I sure hope we have some good acorns this fall. I mean good quality, not necessarily quantity


----------



## bayouarcher

Made a round through our lease this weekend and found more downed trees than we usually do. Glad we went and got them out of the way this early.


----------



## BOHO

it wont be long for sure. extravaganza in Jackson is just a couple weeks away. I hear jk is going to talk about treestand safety, right jk  I'll be there Friday evening to see whats going on.


----------



## jkm97

Lol, I may be shopping for some more lifelines...or better yet another groundblind. Actually thinking of buying a ghillie suit.


----------



## Hidden Danger

jkm97 said:


> Lol, I may be shopping for some more lifelines...or better yet another groundblind. Actually thinking of buying a ghillie suit.


Been hunting the Pascagoula WMA the past 2 years from the ground with 0 kills. Now that I have the land figured out I think it's time to take in the climber.


----------



## swinestalker

jkm97 said:


> Lol, I may be shopping for some more lifelines...or better yet another groundblind. Actually thinking of buying a ghillie suit.


Glad to see that nasty spill you took did not damage your sense of humor or positive attitude. +1 on the Ghillie. No other hunting can match the thrill of ground hunting with a ghillie for me, heck even my many failures are thrilling when hunting that way!


----------



## BOHO

2 weeks to the extravaganza. you know its on us when that happens. we have had a lot of rain and fairly mild temps so far this summer. Will be going to check on the camp soon and see if any acorns are starting to show. some sawtooths locally are looking good.


----------



## jkm97

swinestalker said:


> Glad to see that nasty spill you took did not damage your sense of humor or positive attitude. +1 on the Ghillie. No other hunting can match the thrill of ground hunting with a ghillie for me, heck even my many failures are thrilling when hunting that way!



I've actually been thinking of a ghillie for awhile, even before my fall. I've looked at the ultralight rancho safari sold by three rivers, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> 2 weeks to the extravaganza. you know its on us when that happens. we have had a lot of rain and fairly mild temps so far this summer. Will be going to check on the camp soon and see if any acorns are starting to show. some sawtooths locally are looking good.


I went out to the local WMA this morning (where I used to hunt alot when I had more time) to ride around and saw several deer. I guess they're enjoying this cooler weather too. I hope to make the extravaganza, but I'm not sure if I will or not yet.


----------



## BOHO

Mitchell and I are going that Friday around 6. If you or anyone else on here can make it then let me know. Would love to meet some of you guys in person. Glad your 100% JK.


----------



## txcookie

Moving to MS in 2 months! Cant wait.


----------



## bigoman

What are the dates for the extravaganza?


----------



## mitchell

Yep, if you need work done on your bow or any help from a shop you better get in there. After the extravaganza it gets crazy. Glad I can tech my own stuff. 

If anybody in MS is interested in a bow press I have an extra I may sell.


----------



## BOHO

you should enjoy it here txcookie. where you gonna be? 

extravaganza is Aug 1,2,3 at the Trademart in Jackson


----------



## Hidden Danger

MDWFP still lists last seasons dates. Anyone know when bow season starts in the southeast zone?


----------



## BOHO

wouldnt it be Oct 15? opens over here Oct 1 every year.


----------



## Hidden Danger

BOHO said:


> wouldnt it be Oct 15? opens over here Oct 1 every year.


Oct. 15 is on a Wednesday though.


----------



## BOHO

used to open first sat in Oct and MBA got it changed to Oct 1 no matter what day several years ago. I would think your area would be Oct 15 no matter what to keep it consistent but maybe it is the 18th. The season dates usually dont come out til mid to late August. Maybe try calling MDWFP. Let me know if you find out. Would be curious to see what they say. thx


----------



## Hidden Danger

Thanks. I just moved here from FL a few years back and I'm still getting used to MS's laws. In FL it always started on a SAT.


----------



## BOHO

Its still like that here for dove,squirrel,rabbit and opening of gun season. Opens on saturday. Im sure somebody will chime in soon that knows more then I do. Haha


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> Mitchell and I are going that Friday around 6. If you or anyone else on here can make it then let me know. Would love to meet some of you guys in person. Glad your 100% JK.


I'll try to make it up there if I can, would love to visit with Ya'll again. You know I start breaking into hives at the mere approach to Jackson, or any big city, but will endure it if my schedule allows. Picked up 2 more properties that I have sole access to hunt and have been scouting them in this heat. Feels like I won the lottery!


----------



## honker22

Any you MS guys have experience hunting the "hills areas" ? I have land that is just out of the MS River Delta in the hills and have very little experience hunting this type of terrain. Obviously food source will be key, so I can handle that part with acorns and food plots. I'm more concerned with the travel routes of the bucks during the rut. Will they normally cruise the bottom, side, or hilltops of these steep areas?


----------



## daniel4191

I am moving to Oxford for work next month. I am not familiar with the area and will be looking for places to hunt come October. I would love a small lease but I'm sure it will be too late to find what I am looking for. Anyone know of any public land around the area or maybe a hunting club with not a lot of jerks who don't like new members?


----------



## swinestalker

Honker, I hunt some of those kind of areas. There are no absolutes as there are just to many variables, however, when deer use travel routes, the main things that determine the prefered routes are 1. safety and cover, especialy with heavy hunting pressure. 2. Ease and directness of travel, they want to burn as little energy as possible. Deer are paranoid and lazy, so if you are trying to catch them on travel routes between food and bedding, any route that has cover and ease of travel is a good place to start. Saddles on ridges, gentle creek crossings and cover funnels are just a few examples. I myself try to find the bedding areas and position myself on the side of the bedding area that faces a preferred food source, getting as close to the bedding area as possible without disturbing the deer on entry and exit. Something else to keep in mind at archery distances is wind. It can do some funny things in the hills!


----------



## mitchell

swinestalker said:


> You know I start breaking into hives at the mere approach to Jackson, or any big city, but will endure it if my schedule allows. Picked up 2 more properties that I have sole access to hunt and have been scouting them in this heat. Feels like I won the lottery!


You are too funny Swine. At least the weather has been better the last couple of weeks. Wont last much longer though. Envy you for those two new places. We are select cutting about 1/3 of ours so hopefully it will get better for us soon.

You seeing any pigs? I have a colony of gaggle of raccoons but have yet to stick a piggy.


----------



## bigoman

Glad I will actually get to go this year, it's been about four years since I've been able to make it!


----------



## bigoman

What kind of press are you possibly getting rid of?


----------



## swinestalker

Very little pig sign here at home, mitchell. Some at our place on Lake Mary, but not alot. Some Tinhorns have been trying to catch hogs with dogs in our area with little success, but they do run the hogs across the river for a while. When they all showed up in bermuda shorts and pistols strapped on, I knew they were watching too much TV and didn't have a clue what they were doing. That bunch couldn't catch the clap in Tijuana, much less a hog.


----------



## cbigbear

So you saying they going to be thick on my side!!!!


----------



## JRAINEY

I live about 25 min from oxford. A ton of hunting land around that area. 
Pm for details. As far as hunting the hills, I prefer it.


----------



## swinestalker

cbigbear said:


> So you saying they going to be thick on my side!!!!


Quite likely my friend. But do not despair, when the woods over on Sandy Creek fill up with squirrel hunters and crossbow cowboys, they will come back over here where it's nice and quiet.


----------



## robbie252

I'm new to the delta. Have access to a small 20 acre crp field but I'm looking at several of the public land areas within an hour of cleveland. Any tips on how to hunt these? I'm used to hunting food plots and trails to them in the hills, so big woods is a new hunting terrain for me. I'm also looking for a club or small lease and was wondering if you guys had any tips on locating land other than through google. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## 1seth

swinestalker said:


> very little pig sign here at home, mitchell. Some at our place on lake mary, but not alot. Some tinhorns have been trying to catch hogs with dogs in our area with little success, but they do run the hogs across the river for a while. When they all showed up in bermuda shorts and pistols strapped on, i knew they were watching too much tv and didn't have a clue what they were doing. That bunch couldn't catch the clap in tijuana, much less a hog.


lol


----------



## mitchell

bigoman said:


> What kind of press are you possibly getting rid of?


Have an Apple Eliminator press. Its actually a nice press and will press most anything. It has fingers, but also has the options to use the posts to press longer older bows as well. If you have any interest, you can to to Utube and see some videos. It is about 7 years old and in great shape.


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> Have an Apple Eliminator press. Its actually a nice press and will press most anything. It has fingers, but also has the options to use the posts to press longer older bows as well. If you have any interest, you can to to Utube and see some videos. It is about 7 years old and in great shape.


Those are very good presses.


----------



## BOHO

swine, the extravaganza is a week from tomorrow. if you can make it, we can drive you into the big city so you dont have to worry. lol 

to the guys asking about hunting the hills and property, the first thing I would suggest you do is walk your creeks. most of them will be uncrossable in most places so find the easiest places for the deer to cross. if you have more than 1 that are close together, you might wanna go ahead and block one of them now and get the deer crossing at the one you want to hunt. another thing to look for is where a creek will wind across the bottom and turn just before it hits a ridge. that will usually funnel the deer around the steep bank. stay in the thick cover and use other hunters to your advantage. I live in Vicksburg so if you need a scouting partner let me know.  good luck guys


----------



## mitchell

Got a pig about 8:05 PM. Not a giant but still fun. Sorry for all the blood but I was by myself down in the Pearl River Swamp.


----------



## bigoman

Are you guys gonna be at a booth? Or just out and about at the ganza?


----------



## jkm97

Awesome Mitchell!


----------



## swinestalker

Congrats mitchell! Details please sir.


----------



## mitchell

Thanks guys. It was hot, but fun.

I've had some feeders up since early June. The pigs have been sporadic. I did take a neighbor who has never killed a pig, and he killed a small one, and stuck another. The moon and stars just had not lined up for me until last night. The shot was only about 16 yards by design. I should have killed another, as they came back in after the shot. But then one of them got to my arrow laying on the ground with blood all over it, and turned and scooted. I was shooting my compound bare bow at 44# with a 170g Simmons Tree Shark at about 440g total arrow weight. Shot completely through the pig and left a good blood trail. She only made it about 75 yds. I am not much on judging the weight of pigs, but I would guess 125# or so, maybe a little more. Fun night though.


----------



## cbigbear

Congrats on the pig. Ldwf has been working on the pigs in Pearl River WMA, heard they have managed to put a dent in them. I normally kill my yearly pig meat in Bogue Chitto NWR it has almost as many pigs as skeeters!!!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Nice pig Mitchell............BBQ time.


----------



## mitchell

cbigbear said:


> Congrats on the pig. Ldwf has been working on the pigs in Pearl River WMA, heard they have managed to put a dent in them. I normally kill my yearly pig meat in Bogue Chitto NWR it has almost as many pigs as skeeters!!!!


Those skeeters get much bigger we may be hunting them instead of pigs!

Thanks HD. It was a good eatin size hog. We are allowed to hunt them on this deer lease as nuisance animals, so they want us to kill all we can. It was hot, late, and I was by myself, so I did not make the effort. Buzzards gotta eat too.


----------



## BOHO

good job Mitchell !!!

bigoman, if you mean Mitchell,swine and I, we will just be walkin around. If your gonna be there I can give you my cell.


----------



## bigoman

Yeah, that would be great, I plan on being there!


----------



## BOHO

got everything set up with Matt. Is anyone else gonna be there Friday? If we can get a couple more people to show up Matt can buy us all some supper at the concession stand.


----------



## swinestalker

Sorry guys, not gonna make show. Got clients coming in friday. Gotta work hard now so I can take off all season to hunt!


----------



## mitchell

Swine,

Honestly I don't think its worth the trip, unless you want your picture taken with Boho. We can see all this stuff on the net. And there is a very limited amount of trad stuff there. Occasionally I find a random product I want, but usually, its just a social deal. I will tell you though; I was going to try to talk you into going to supper somewhere good. Maybe next time.


----------



## swinestalker

Already got some pics with Boho down on our sandbar. May be worth alot of money someday!


----------



## BOHO

Good thing I forgot to autograph it !!! Maybe you can get $2 for it. lol I plan on making a couple of trips down that way when the rut gets close. Maybe get lucky on a biggun or a hog. I just remembered that I sold my safety harness this past spring. I gotta get a rock climbing harness before mid Sept.


----------



## bigoman

Well guys, we need to practice safety in the stand and on the road! I am glad I was wearing my seatbelt last night and was lucky to only get two broke ribs! Guess I won't get to shoot much for a while! Y'all be safe!


----------



## BOHO

Dang Matt !!!! Glad your ok man. What happened?


----------



## swinestalker

Matt, Will be wishing you a speedy and full recovery, looks like it could have been worse. Glad it was not.


----------



## mitchell

Yipes. Glad you didn't get hurt worse, but broken ribs are not fun for several weeks.


----------



## msudawg8087

Howdy fellas. Hope everyone is doin ok. Glad to see you're okay Big. That looks like it was a pretty nasty wreck. 

I plan on goin to the extravaganza just not sure if it'll be on fri or sun. I have a wedding to go to on sat night. I had planned on putting the 6 pt that I killed this year in the big buck contest for prize drawing and scoring purposes but not sure if I'm gonna fool with it. He'll look like a small child next to some of the studs that'll be in there this year haha.


----------



## 1seth

Glad your om


----------



## 1seth

Ok.


----------



## BOHO

hey msu !! hope all is well. Let me know if you go tomorrow. Would like to meet ya in person.


----------



## Hidden Danger

bigoman said:


> Well guys, we need to practice safety in the stand and on the road! I am glad I was wearing my seatbelt last night and was lucky to only get two broke ribs! Guess I won't get to shoot much for a while! Y'all be safe!
> View attachment 2004693



It's good to see you're going to be alright.


----------



## bigoman

Thanks guys, hope to see some of y'all this weekend!


----------



## msudawg8087

BOHO said:


> hey msu !! hope all is well. Let me know if you go tomorrow. Would like to meet ya in person.


Boho,

All is well. Been a big year so far. Married back in April, new house, broke as @#$%! You get the picture haha.

Decided I wouldn't mess with entering my deer with all of the wedding festivities we have going on this weekend. Plus my dad can't go until Sunday so I'm just gonna wait until he can go. I'm assuming you still hunt down the road from me so we can definitely meet up sometime in the next few months.


----------



## BOHO

sounds good msu. lookin forward to it. just got back from the Extravaganza awhile ago. really had a great time with Cato. met a lot of nice people and got to see some great people from last year and years past. Saw a lot of goodies Id love to have. maybe next year


----------



## mitchell

Enjoyed the extravaganza with. Boho. Ran into a bunch of locals. Did not see much of anything new but fun to poke around. The trade guys had their usual set up for the kids. In addition there was also an Archery in Schools deal with Genesis bows and a bunch of kids shooting them We saw a tractor I'll be buying when I win the lottery. And afew venders selling bullets. Oh yeah, and Jim Shockey's daughter. Whoa there Boho; you have a girlfriend already I told Boho she probably wanted his autograph 

Treewalker climbing stands were there ATA pretty good price if you are looking for a good climber And the guy with the ratchet pruning shears was also there. 

Good trip.


----------



## BOHO

yes it was. I always like it when the show is here cause it means hunting season and football time is here !!!! also my bday is right around the corner too so if any of you guys wanna send me something I'll PM you my address. LOL just kidding of course.


----------



## swinestalker

Glad ya'll had a big time. Wish I coulda made it, maybe next year. Broke out the spotting scope and have been watching several bachelor groups in the bean fields the last couple of evenings. Have seen some very impressive bucks including one that looks to be growing a big droptine.:mg:


----------



## BOHO

well they still have roughly 8 weeks to grow so sounds like your in the right spot swine. You know you can put a camera behind the spotting scope and take us some pics right.  I'm gonna try and get my cameras out this weekend. Thats the best I can do for trying to see what we have in the area. Like most years, if I do get pics nobody will see them when season comes anyway. lol It is good incentive to stay in the stand longer though cause you just never know. He might come walking out at any moment. Good luck with the new properties swine


----------



## skeet16

Figured it was time to pull her out and see if she was good. 
First 2 shots with a field point where ok so I said let's make sure the Grim Reapers are still in check. Looks like I can keep shooting field points. Will periodically put the reaper test head on to check. Come on Oct. 1!!!


----------



## BOHO

Id say your good skeet but what can you do further than 15 feet  those reapers are a great head for sure.


----------



## skeet16

Lol. Whiff past 15!


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya !!! I was hoping to shoot this afternoon but its raining here and sooooo humid and muggy. I hope we get another front thru here soon. I was getting spoiled.


----------



## skeet16

Yea I was standing under back patio shooting while it was raining. Sun is out and I'm back in my recliner!


----------



## emac396

I will be spending good bit of time this fall near Purvis, any traditional bowhunters nearby? Always good to meet new people. BTW This thread has gotten me fired up.


----------



## jkm97

Several trad guys in this thread, but I'm not sure any of us are down that way.


----------



## BOHO

I dont know of any emac but there is a ms trad thread on tradgang. If you can find it and bring it back up I bet you can find someone fairly close. I presume you are a member of tradgang? also for you guys that arent familiar with it, theres a new ms trad site you might wanna check out. 

http://mstradbowhunters.webs.com/apps/forums/


----------



## 1seth

looking good for October.


skeet16 said:


> Figured it was time to pull her out and see if she was good.
> First 2 shots with a field point where ok so I said let's make sure the Grim Reapers are still in check. Looks like I can keep shooting field points. Will periodically put the reaper test head on to check. Come on Oct. 1!!!


----------



## BOHO

that will do the trick for sure. were planning our road work and bush hogging now. also just got news loggers are cutting the very north end of our lease but they should be done in a couple weeks, hopefully. I'll be going down soon to hang cameras and start looking for acorns. I wont be doing any walking in the woods to speak of. wanna keep that scent out of there as long as possible.


----------



## BOHO

Sure felt good this morning !!! Will be time to plant before you know it. If the broadheads arent sharp and the bows tuned better tighten up !!! Saw 4 sunday am


----------



## swinestalker

Broke out the AR and tried to kill some yotes last night. Did a sequence of fawn in distress and called up 9 nosy doe's, 3 coyotes, and a whole herd of jersey cattle! Sadly, the yotes came in hard and fast from a bad direction. They got close enough to the caller to see there was no fawn, and tore out of there before we could get a shot.:angry7: When a yote gets close to a call and does not find what it is looking for, they bug out in a hurry!


----------



## mitchell

Swine,

What about those battery operated wiggle tail things you stick in the ground? Why aren't you using one of them?

Got a buddy in TX that is a serious coyote hunter. He says those things work, but once they make eye contact, you can't stop them to get a shot. You gotta be able to hit them on the run.

I'm pretty sure you have some experience with them. What's the deal?


----------



## msudawg8087

That's too bad swine. Have always heard those things are hard to kill. I've said for years I'd like to try and kill some on our place during the summer but never do. We hear a few each year but don't see them too often.

My brother went down to our camp yesterday and found where somebody has stolen my loc on and camera and a set of his sticks. Damn I hate a thief like you wouldn't believe. I'm usually good about getting everything out during turkey season but I was busy with the wedding and house hunting. Been swamped all summer too. Not too worried about the camera as it was an older Primos one but the loc on makes me sick. Millenium I bought last year....


----------



## txcookie

Alright Gents I will be moving to Pearl or Brandon in 2 months. I will be finacially challenged and need close public land, an archery association and a pro shop. Any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## swinestalker

Welcome aboard Txcookie. I'll let some of the folks in that area give you pointers in that neck of the woods. We did have the lure and it does work great, but when they get right on top of it and find no fawn or scent verification, it's game over. Don't normally let them get right on top of the call that way, but they approached in a way that they were within feet before we saw them. Not a problem, failure is the greatest educator!


----------



## mitchell

txcookie said:


> Alright Gents I will be moving to Pearl or Brandon in 2 months. I will be finacially challenged and need close public land, an archery association and a pro shop. Any help would be so appreciated.


I live in Clinton, which is 7 miles west of Jackson (towards Vicksburg and the MS River) and about 20 minutes from Pearl. Brandon is just about 10 minutes from Pearl.

I have hunted private so long I am out of touch with public, but there are several areas around. I am pretty familiar with all the pro shops, some of the owners, and a couple of the tech guys, and I have my own press so I can help with some stuff. The Ms Bowhunters association is active and good with some really quality guys in it. If you shoot trad, there are some local trag guys and a boyer (Copperhead bows) in Brandon. Both Brandon and Pearl are not that far from the north end of the Barnett reservoir, where there is a management area with pigs, deer, gators, and snakes. Give us a should when you get down here and we'll help any way we can.

Cato


----------



## mitchell

Here is a link to the management areas in the Central part of the State.

http://www.mdwfp.com/wildlife-hunting/wmas/central-region.aspx

You can see Jackson to the left. Pear and Brandon are just east of Jackson.


----------



## txcookie

What kind of prices are land owners charging to hunt in that area. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## mitchell

What about this cool snap. Awesome.

TC,

Not much over here can be leased as an individual. Its usually leased by the acre, and can run from $12-25/acre. That usually means a group has to come together.


----------



## BOHO

Lookng forward to meeting you tx. Theres a huge piece of public land just to your east and several to your northwest if you wanna drive a piece. Most places have pigs and lots of deer. Also lots of hunting pressure. Tell us what type bows your into and we can help on where to send you for a shop. There are several archery clubs in central ms and are always looking for members.


----------



## BOHO

got some work done at the camp today. had a pretty decent buck for our neck of the woods on camera. he's in an area I know pretty well right now. Hope he hangs around cause he's moving during daylight at the moment. looks like he will be a 9 point with a split brow tine and around a 16" spread. I would have thought his rack would have been more developed this time of year but he's got a ways to go. Anybody wanna see a pic? I'm gonna get to sharpening some broadheads this coming week and get some quivers loaded. Time to start getting ready. Wont be long


----------



## black_ice_84

Blah, lol, I haven't even hung any cameras out yet or even been to the camp since about March! Been so busy moving in to a new house and getting stuff in order for me to work overseas now! Heck, I'm in Scotland right now! I plan on doing a lot when I get home, spread some seed, and some stands and cameras hopefully before I go back out again. I still haven't got to test out my new broadheads yet either! And Tom, I have one of every color, lol! My wife has the pink for her crossbow and im going ro have a red, orange and green in myquiver come opening day! (Which hopefully I will be home for!)


----------



## BOHO

Scotland? Man dont come back to MS wearing a skirt. You might get beat up. lol Glad your doing well and I hope your here for the opener. Extended forecast says hot as crap next 2 weeks then cool fronts start coming. I know your gonna love those DRT's. Hope you get to try one out soon on something other than a target !!


----------



## swinestalker

Boho, I want to see a pic of that buck. You know I quit running cameras a few years ago and need a little eye candy.:darkbeer:


----------



## mitchell

I want to see a pic of Black Ice in that skirt.


----------



## black_ice_84

Lol! Nah, Not gonna happen! lol. No Scottish roots for this one. I will saw this though, they have a ton of rabbits out here, wouldn't mind having my bow or .22 and slocking a mess of them and show these guys some real food! I made the mistake of having black pudding this morning, thought it was an overly cooked sausage patty..... Boy was I wrong. Not to mention pork and beans for breakfast as well lol. Bout the weirdest thing is the daytime here, wish we kinda had it for hunting season. Gets daylight at 4-4:30 and wont go dark until 10pm... I could get some serious hunting in!


----------



## black_ice_84

Hopefully I can get a few bucks on cam when I put them out, they hit them pretty hard last year, especially around my honey hole I made...


----------



## BOHO

here's the buck. pretty nice for our little place.


----------



## swinestalker

Nice! Hope you can arrange a meeting with him this fall.


----------



## BOHO

well if I do it will be a miracle to be perfectly honest. LOL I dont think anyone in our camp has ever killed a buck that we had pics of. They just seem to disappear around mid to end of Sept. I did kill one 2 years ago though that our neighboring camp had pics of.  Cant kill him at the house though. Never know what might happen when you sit in the right spot.


----------



## swinestalker

Headed down on the river this weekend with the spotting scope to do some long range recon in the beans. Big fun. Be so fired up by the time I get back to the house, I'll shoot my bows till my fingers bleed! :darkbeer:


----------



## BOHO

hope you get some good bucks in the scope swine. Its supposed to be triple digits this weekend so take plenty of water and I hope you can find some shade. I dont know how you guys shoot in this heat. I dont even want to be out in it, much less shoot a bow.


----------



## swinestalker

Heat was horrible! Deer did not show up in the beans till it was virtually dark and I don't blame them! Couldn't see very well that late and was unable to tell much about them or get any clues as to where they are bedding, entry points to the field, etc.:confused2:


----------



## jkm97

I put up a blind yesterday, and was soaked with sweat before it was done. Looks like next weekend will be more of the same. Going to be scalding hot in the dove field Monday morning.


----------



## BOHO

at least you have a spot to hunt. We havent been dove hunting in almost 10 years. It will be a scorcher though. Good luck with the birds !!! 

It was a hot son of a gun the last couple days for sure swine. Wasnt bad on the 4 wheeler this morning. Got my camera put back out and did some looking. Just about all our oaks have acorns again this year which is the norm. The loggers did a half ass job cleaning up behind themselves but at least they are gone. Hopefully in a couple weeks the road guy will be there with his dozer to do a professional job. Hope the deer dont eat all the acorns out of the tops before season opens.


----------



## JRN11

How's the acorn crop looking this year? I haven't been in the woods much.


----------



## BOHO

just about every oak I looked in today had acorns. some a lot and some just a few and I checked white and red oaks.


----------



## swinestalker

Alot of the oaks down this way are looking good. Being a glutton for punishment, I went back late yesterday afternoon to look for bucks in the beans. All I saw were skeeters, snakes, and my passenger rear truck tire going flat in the middle of nowhere!:frusty:


----------



## BOHO

dang swine. that bites man. sounds like you need to take a break. maybe do some hand grabbin for gators or somethin. LOL how's the bow shootin coming?


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> dang swine. that bites man. sounds like you need to take a break. maybe do some hand grabbin for gators or somethin. LOL how's the bow shootin coming?


Not well. Festus caught a 150 pound boar in the edge of my pond last night. I was going to take him alive in order to corn feed him and slaughter. Long story short, I got careless, the hog got away, and I recieved a nasty wound to my right hand that will keep me from shooting for the next week or so. Festus was not impressed! I swear that dog looked at me as if to say"what the hell are you doing?" The only bright spot is Festus had inflicted alot of wounds on him that I believe are likely to prove fatal. This has not been my best week ever.:angry7:


----------



## BOHO

it will get better man. cooler weather and bow season is right around the corner !!!


----------



## Oilfield archer

Hey guys, don't want to interrupt y'all's conversation but want to ask you something. I have a Bowtech insanity and want to know if anyone knows a good shop that can put a good yoke tune on it. I live in Natchez and haven't found anybody who can really tune it up right. I have been to all the shops close to here but don't feel that they are really top notch tuners. None of them want to mess with anything but the rest. The last shop I went to has it outta wack pretty good. I am ordering a bow press in November with some extra money I will have put back and learn to do all my own work. Anyway any info would be appreciated.


----------



## swinestalker

Oilfield, I believe you are correct in steering clear of the bowshop tuners in the Natchez/Ferriday area. When I fooled with compounds, I did my own tuning for that reason. That said, there is a little bowshop on the corner in Woodville. I have found them to be very honest and actually try and help you out instead of just collecting your money. If they can't help you, they are honest enough to point you in the right direction. Roy is who you need to speak with and he can be difficult to get because he is a hard worker and thus, working alot. B&H supply- 601-888-3900. Tell him Travis sent you.


----------



## mitchell

Oilfield,

I have an Apple eliminator bow press that you can pick up for a bargain. I bought and express this summer because my apple did not want to press the old 46" ATA Hoyts that I play with for fingers. The Apple press is a good one; finger style, and I live in Clinton. If you are interested, or just want to talk about the tuning issue, my no is 601.934.0934. Mitchell Blount.

Bow techs are a puzzle. Half the shops have guys that mean well, but don't know much. Yoke tuning would be way off their chart. Ask them about shooting a bare shaft. You will get some very strange looks. There is a guy here in Clinton that builds strings that might take a look at it. If you want, I can give him a call. There is a guy at Van's (Joe Burnham) who probably is the most knowledgable around here. He is a high end 3D shooter, and a heck of a hunter as well. But the problem is getting somebody to slow down enough to really get it right. Most of the bow shops are overwhelmed right now.

Delta Outfitters in Vicksburg is the Mathews dealer. Since the newer Mathews have two cams (Monster, Chill) they may have somebody over there. I do know those guys so again, if you like, I can give them a call and see what they say. But all they sell is Mathews and Mission I believe. There is an Elite dealer in Vicksburg. Boho can tell you about them.


----------



## Oilfield archer

thanks swinestalker. I will give him a shout.


----------



## mitchell

Swine,

We hunt about 400 acres. They just completed a heavy select cut (all junk; left the oaks, of which there were some but not that many) on half our acreage. They literally just pulled out. There are tops on the ground everywhere. What would you expect the deer to do this year? With all those tops, and not much growth yet, would you expect to see much activity there? We will put in several major food plots, and we are surrounded by good property. 

Also, any tips for the natural blind deal?


----------



## Oilfield archer

Mitchell , thanks. if you could talk to that guy I would greatly appreciate it. I am gonna go with a easy green press when I order one. I appreciate the offer though. these guys around here just wanna slap a rest on a bow and tell you get a mechanical head and go hunting. I don't even trust them to put my bow back to centershot and put it into factory specs. its really sad.


----------



## mitchell

*Bow press picture*

Here is a pic. I had the press wide open for this pic, as I was trying to make it work with the long ATA.


----------



## Oilfield archer

I know you wasn't asking me but I would just like to jump in and say that the deer will love the cover the tops provide and will browse on them also. leaving the oaks was a bonus for you if they have acorns to drop. find a white oak that will be dropping this year in that maze and it should be a hot spot. I was in the same situation a few years back and it actually improved the deer hunting there. that's just my opinion. didn't mean to jump in on your conversation. have a good one.


----------



## mitchell

Sorry, did not see your reply

Let me see what I can stir up.


----------



## mitchell

Oilfield,

Thanks for the info. I have never been in this exact situation and really don't know what to anticipate. I know the hunting will get radically better in the next couple of years; just didnt know what to expect this year.

I checked with Delta, and spoke with Angie, who shoots for Mathews. She tells me there is a guy at Obies Outdoors in Vicksburg that is pretty good. His name is Craig, and they are at 601.638.4216. They (Obies) are also Bowtech dealers. I talked to Billy (know him from the past; manages their archery). He said call him, that they will fix it. I told him it was a yoke tune issue. He says Craig is really good, and can fix anything. He says they can check the spine match, and also put it in a draw board and work on the yoke tune.

I told Billy you would probably call and see when it makes sense for you to come in and see Craig. No worries if you dont decide to go.


----------



## Oilfield archer

nice press. what would you sell it for. should press bowtechs fine huh.


----------



## Oilfield archer

thank you Mitchell, I am going to call him.


----------



## swinestalker

Mitchell, it all depends on what those oaks do and if there is time for any new growth to bud. Regardless, if you have good cover, you will have deer. You pretty much have the ground blind tactics down, just remember to keep cover overhead if at all possible.


----------



## mitchell

Thanks Swine. Hope this year will show some learning from last two. I know it will be fun.

Oilfiled, 

Press cost me over $800 way back when. Will let you have it for $150. Perfect shape. But the stand and arrow saw and draw board were added later and I am keeping them. The press can be mounted on a bench, or a stand could be made pretty easily. No pressure Oilfield. But I will tell you it a ton of press for that. I was nuts to buy another one.


----------



## BOHO

well it looks like we are in for a bunch of rain this weekend. Guess I'll have to stay inside and watch football. man what torture.


----------



## black_ice_84

Greetings from Rotterdam! lol. Good to hear about the rain, I threw some seed around before I left so hopefully it will sprout out good for when I get home. Looks like Last week of September or so before I get in. BoHo, be easy with the Diamond lol! Don't get too attached to it lol. If you need some more arrows to test with just let my wife know, I have plenty!


----------



## BOHO

I was wondering what happened to this bow Michael. Then I remembered I dropped the case getting it out of the truck. LOL I'll get it fixed up for ya so you'll be rocking when you get back.


----------



## Oilfield archer

Hey mitchell, thanks for the info about obies. Made the drive yesterday to Vicksburg and met both billy and craig. I was in there three hours. My bow had issues all over. They took the time and let me watch and now it is about as perfect that can be. They are great guys and Craig is the best bow tech I have ever seen around here. Thank you so much. Also what bows will work with that press. I'm wanting a easy green but if that press works good on Bowtech bows then that would be a great deal for me and I may take it off your hands. Thanks


----------



## BOHO

Craig is awesome for sure. Glad they got you fixed up.


----------



## Oilfield archer

Thank you boho.


----------



## mitchell

Oilfield,

Glad the thing worked out for you at Obies. It is hard to find a good tech. When they told me they would check your spine and put it in a draw board if need be, I knew they were pretty knowledgeable. Most shops dont do any of that.

The press has fingers that press like any fingers press; there is a long threaded rod, and adjustable fingers that fit over the limb tips. The press also has the ability to press the older recurve style limbs using the rods that go inside the limb pockets, and the rods that meet the limb on the outside under the cam. It will press almost anything with the fingers method. 

Here are some links on utube.

Here is a pic on Lancaster. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/apple-eliminator-bow-press-2001.html

I am not pushing it at you at all. I have just been happy with it and feel like its better than a lot of the cheaper presses, and will do more. Probably the best thing is for us to get on the phone. 

What Bowtech do you own? Dont remember.


----------



## BOHO

Happy Labor Day to everyone. Hope all you dove hunters have/had a successful and safe hunt. Bow season opens 4 weeks from Wednesday so its time to hang stands and cut lanes if you havent already. Its still a little toasty outside so take plenty of water.


----------



## bayouarcher

Have the rules changed regarding feeding deer in Mississippi?


----------



## BOHO

no. its still illegal and 90% of people do it. lol


----------



## bayouarcher

http://www.clarionledger.com/story/...-feeding-regs-pass-amid-controversy/14896305/
Just read this article ....


----------



## Jsmith37

Glad you got it fixed up. And yes Craig is good and him and me billy are great guys.


----------



## BOHO

first Ive heard of that bayou but we lease from Anderson Tully and they have a strict no feeding policy. No bait of any kind at any time. We can have a couple salt licks and food plots and thats it.


----------



## Hustle

Yes, according to article in clarion ledger you can what ever, when ever


----------



## Hogjaw

Blatantly going against biologist recommendations???? Maybe our dept needs to pay a little more attention to what some of these biologist have to say. Instead he went off of personal experiences on his own property, which just makes total sense because I'm sure every acre in MS is just like his property. An all out feeding frenzy is just what we need in MS. The illegal feeding has been a major contributor in the spread of wild hogs. More food everywhere=more baby pigs. You have to kill upwards of 70% of the general population to keep them under control and we all know that isn't gonna happen with nocturnal hogs. Not to mention what a corn rationed feeding program could do to an already dwindling turkey population.


----------



## BOHO

I agree hogjaw. we dont have to worry about it though. We will stick to hunting plots and acorns.


----------



## swinestalker

Feeding corn is so prevalant now, I don't think the regs will make much difference. As Boho said, 90% are doing it now regardless of laws. The real limiting factor has been, and will continue to be corn prices. Opinions among the biologists themselves are all over the place. The fact is, for better or worse, corn has been used for years, and will continue to be heavily used throughout the state. I hunt security cover, so all the baiting has limited affect on my type of hunting. For folks trying to hunt food sources however, alot of baiting in an area can make deer more nocturnal and dampens overall deer movement. Getting enough calories on natural forage takes alot more time on their feet and movement. Deer are lazy, if they can fill up on a baitpile and go right back to bed, they certainly will!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hogjaw

I know a lot of folks already use bait of some form and that's not nessicarily my argument, although I do feel it has increased the population of wild pigs and the difficulty in which to harvest one. It also affects deer movement in general. The fact that our dept head went against our own state's biologist is whats disturbing to me. I wouldn't mind just a huntable population of hogs, but you all know if your property consist of a pine jungle that's impenetrable to human traffic, it's basically impossible to keep a population in check. 
Back to open baiting. They're alot of folks that want to be able to hunt over bait, and some that already do. That's your choice. I'm not gonna tell someone how they should hunt, but I can always inform. I don't think baiting is the answer to our problems. 
I will continue to hunt travel corridors and isolated food sources. It's been working for a while so I don't see a need to change.


----------



## jkm97

Doves were flying pretty good. I got the limit by 7:30 Monday morning. We killed about 80 overall...and wrapped them in bacon.


----------



## BOHO

good posts swine and hogjaw. I think we had some guys running feeders up the road last year/ We saw less than half the deer we usually do but we also had ZERO acorns. They are gone and we have a ton of acorns this year, which is the norm for us. I hope we have a better than usual year as nobody in our area really hurt the population last year.


----------



## swinestalker

Nice Jkm! Is the Hot Shot what you got em with? Or is it what you are going to season em with? Either way, that's hardcore!:darkbeer:


----------



## jkm97

Lol, didn't even see that when I snapped the picture. That was to deal with the red wasps that had made a home in the disc.


----------



## Rhino91

Look at those brow tines!!!


----------



## Greenmachine69

What do you think he'll score?


----------



## msudawg8087

Congrats on the doves JKM. Shot at a few in my parents back yard goofin around Monday but that was about it.

Awesome deer Rhino and GreenMachine. Monster brows on that one. He looks nasty. Can't wait to get down to my camp and put out some cameras. Caught up in football season now so traveling to games on the weekends.


----------



## BOHO

great pics rhino and green. I think that buck will be in the mid 140's green.


----------



## swinestalker

Holy brow tines batman! That is a stud rhino, talk about charachter. Green machine, that appears to be a fully mature buck, and a beauty at that. I have trouble scoring velvet deer, just throws me off, but he looks to be in the 150 class at least. 2 fine deer for sure, hope ya'll get em!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rhino91

Here's another shooter I can't wait for bow season.


----------



## Rhino91

Greenmachine69 said:


> What do you think he'll score?


I would say around 150 great deer!!!


----------



## Greenmachine69

Rhino91 said:


> I would say around 150 great deer!!!


Thanks man! This is a true testament to what a determined land owner can do when they decide to manage. We have a small property surrounded by nothing but poachers and dog hunters and I guarantee there have never been deer like this in out area. Good quality food + birthdays = big deer, even in MS


----------



## BowTeker01

My Northern Ms 9. He was a main frame 8 with a small 1" kicker off his right G2. Scored 138"


----------



## BOHO

great buck !!! I have been lucky and taken 2 good bucks in the last 2 years but both with a gun. I hope to get one with a bow this year. Ive been doing some looking and we are going to have TONS of food so we should hold a lot of deer this fall. We always have water and plenty of cover so we should hold some good deer. This is the 5th year of our management program I believe.


----------



## bayouarcher

So what's the deal with this new baiting law revision , anyone understand it?


----------



## BOHO

a couple of guys discussed it up above. I hadnt heard of any changes but theres a couple links above. We cant bait so it doesnt affect us.


----------



## BowTeker01

Nothing new since last year from what I've read. You can use corn, but still can't be within seeing distance of your stand.


----------



## BOHO

anybody do any scouting on this cool Sept day ??


----------



## jkm97

I went out for a bit, but did not stay long. It does look like we may get a cool front towards the end of the week though.


----------



## BOHO

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/39180

no doubt. 59 sat am. Gonna wanna climb a tree


----------



## BOHO

just got back from the camp. dang spider webs were tough. glad I had my spider web breaker with me. didnt have any pics on my camera worth showing but I did find a lot of deer sign. based on what I found today, if it keeps up, we may have our best bow season in a awful long time. makes me wanna get my clothes washed and get my bows ready to go. lol


----------



## swinestalker

Did break out the boat and scouted an island that I got access to a few years ago, but had never been to because access is truly nightmarish. Requires quite a boat ride followed by a long slop through shallow buttonwoods. The beauty of the woods on the other side of those buttonwoods is simply unspeakable. Mature cypress, oak and pecan trees hundreds of years old are everywhere. This place has never seen a logger, I honestly can't think of a cost effective way it could ever be logged. It has cropfields on the opposite side of where I come in, so heavy equipment can obviously get to that point. There is however, a deep, wide slough all the way around that side, so a very substantial bridge a couple of hundred yards long would have to be constructed to get equipment to the 50 acre tract that is the island. Just not cost effective, thank god! That place is gorgeous and absolutely crawling with deer and hogs.:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTeker01

swinestalker said:


> Did break out the boat and scouted an island that I got access to a few years ago, but had never been to because access is truly nightmarish. Requires quite a boat ride followed by a long slop through shallow buttonwoods. The beauty of the woods on the other side of those buttonwoods is simply unspeakable. Mature cypress, oak and pecan trees hundreds of years old are everywhere. This place has never seen a logger, I honestly can't think of a cost effective way it could ever be logged. It has cropfields on the opposite side of where I come in, so heavy equipment can obviously get to that point. There is however, a deep, wide slough all the way around that side, so a very substantial bridge a couple of hundred yards long would have to be constructed to get equipment to the 50 acre tract that is the island. Just not cost effective, thank god! That place is gorgeous and absolutely crawling with deer and hogs.:darkbeer:


Man how I'd love to walk on that ground just to observe the untouched beauty.


----------



## cbigbear

swinestalker said:


> Did break out the boat and scouted an island that I got access to a few years ago, but had never been to because access is truly nightmarish. Requires quite a boat ride followed by a long slop through shallow buttonwoods. The beauty of the woods on the other side of those buttonwoods is simply unspeakable. Mature cypress, oak and pecan trees hundreds of years old are everywhere. This place has never seen a logger, I honestly can't think of a cost effective way it could ever be logged. It has cropfields on the opposite side of where I come in, so heavy equipment can obviously get to that point. There is however, a deep, wide slough all the way around that side, so a very substantial bridge a couple of hundred yards long would have to be constructed to get equipment to the 50 acre tract that is the island. Just not cost effective, thank god! That place is gorgeous and absolutely crawling with deer and hogs.:darkbeer:


Sounds like a place worth the effort!!!


----------



## swinestalker

I'll take some photos in there when it cools off some. Kind of place I can spend all day and not really care if I see game or not.


----------



## BOHO

sounds awesome swine. cant wait to see the pics. your a lucky dude having all these great places to hunt. Im jealous.


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> sounds awesome swine. cant wait to see the pics. your a lucky dude having all these great places to hunt. Im jealous.


 I am VERY lucky dude! Lots of great areas to hunt is a blessing few folks have now days. I thank god every day for the time and places I have to hunt. It's my boys birthday this weekend, but if I get to do any scouting, I'll try to get some pics. Here is a pic from my pier, the starting point of many of my hunts. Just jump in the boat and go!


----------



## BOHO

Awesome pic swine. Looks familiar but wheres all the water? Lol. I have a lot to do this evening after work but hope I hope I have time to shoot a few minutes before dark. With the clouds and breeze today its almost cool enough to hunt.


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> Awesome pic swine. Looks familiar but wheres all the water? Lol. I have a lot to do this evening after work but hope I hope I have time to shoot a few minutes before dark. With the clouds and breeze today its almost cool enough to hunt.


 Yea, it is normal level now. When you and Mitchell were down it was about 12 feet higher and above my pier.


----------



## BOHO

go shoot you some carp and pigs. good warm up for Oct 1


----------



## swinestalker

Weatherman says the cool weather predicted this weekend ain't gonna happen!:angry7:


----------



## BOHO

must be gonna stall ??? everyone here and on weather nation says its still gonna make it. I bet your guy is incorrect. Maybe his weather dog lied to him. LOL


----------



## jkm97

Weather turned nice here in East MS. I got out and did quite a bit of scouting and some more dove hunting as well.


----------



## BowTeker01

Got my last stand hung this weekend. Love the location, tons of sign and lots of white oaks. Just can't figure the best way in and out.


----------



## BowTeker01

Entire property outlined


----------



## BowTeker01

Left pin is property line, right pin is my 4 wheeler, center pin is stand location


----------



## swinestalker

If I had access to it, I'd try to come in from that dirt yard or gravel pit in the upper left. Would really have to determine bedding area before a final determination was made. It did get cooler down here and I did go in that beautiful area. I took no photos however, as the water level has changed again and I literally had to leave the boat and swim about 40 yards through buttonwoods and cypress knees. Phone and camera stayed in boat of course. Just plain prehistoric in there. A lot less hog sign than I thought, but crawling with deer. Thick with persimmon in some ares too! More importantly, found the preferred crossings across the slough into the neighboring cropfields. Now to figure a way in that does not involve swimming!:set1_thinking:


----------



## BOHO

jk, did you use raid on that hunt too? lol 

bow, Id just make sure to keep my scent out of the bedding area when going in and go in early in the evenings. my morning hunts I usually go in after I can see the ground and try to ease in and not step on noisy stuff. I try not to use a light if I can help it. If your like me and theres no defined bedding area, just have to see where they come from and plan accordingly. good luck !!! 

swine, I know you have some life jackets. Just take 1 for you and 1 for the deer and float it out. LOL


----------



## mitchell

BOHO said:


> sounds awesome swine. cant wait to see the pics. your a lucky dude having all these great places to hunt. Im jealous.


Ditto. How do you make yourself go to work?


----------



## BowTeker01

I'll have to walk in from either the old landing to the NE of the far right red pin, 100 yards through 4 year old clear cut planted in pines. I'm trying to get permission from the water treatment plant to come in on them.


----------



## swinestalker

mitchell said:


> Ditto. How do you make yourself go to work?


I work very little from October to Febuary and normally lose 20-30 pounds during deer season.


----------



## mitchell

You guys hear about the guy in Vicksburg that got bit Saturday by a rattler? Boho has the low down. He did not have snake boots on, and got it right above the leather in his work boot. Boho says it was a big snake.


----------



## AWeghorst

mitchell said:


> You guys hear about the guy in Vicksburg that got bit Saturday by a rattler? Boho has the low down. He did not have snake boots on, and got it right above the leather in his work boot. Boho says it was a big snake.


I read that yesterday! I recently bought a pair of snake boots the other day!


----------



## BOHO

yep. he walked by a log and it was under the log. popped him as he went by. never buzzed, even after the strike. tonight should be his last night in the hospital. I wear my snake boots in the woods every time from March til the first hard frost. 

Mitchell, lets see some pics of that fancy new bow of yours.


----------



## BowTeker01

Killed this last week








I'm 6'3" for reference


----------



## BOHO

man thats a good one !!! I hope I can get a matching pair of rattlers or copperheads to put on my Toelke.


----------



## bayouarcher

Was at our camp and a neighbors camp this weekend and heard acorns falling on the tin roofs already! 
Hopefully a good sign of a healthy acorn crop this year....


----------



## AWeghorst

bayouarcher said:


> Was at our camp and a neighbors camp this weekend and heard acorns falling on the tin roofs already!
> Hopefully a good sign of a healthy acorn crop this year....


Probably just the tints of the group.. Last year the trees around the house didn't produce much at all.. I hope they do do well this year..


----------



## AWeghorst

AWeghorst said:


> Probably just the tints of the group.. Last year the trees around the house didn't produce much at all.. I hope they do do well this year..


I meant runts.


----------



## AWeghorst

I hunt mostly a several hundred acre pine thicket that doesn't have much vegetation or oaks and was wondering if y'all have luck doing this and how y'all keep drawing deer in? It's off of hwy 43 in between Puckett and Pelahatchie.


----------



## swinestalker

AWeghorst said:


> I hunt mostly a several hundred acre pine thicket that doesn't have much vegetation or oaks and was wondering if y'all have luck doing this and how y'all keep drawing deer in? It's off of hwy 43 in between Puckett and Pelahatchie.


Sounds like you have the security cover. Just find a way to get some food in there and you should be in business. One of the large landowners around here uses covered troughs that are high enough to exclude most hogs in areas where food plots are impractical. They don't hunt over them, just use them to make their area hold more deer. Seems to be working well as there are far more deer on that place than it used to be.


----------



## AWeghorst

swinestalker said:


> Sounds like you have the security cover. Just find a way to get some food in there and you should be in business. One of the large landowners around here uses covered troughs that are high enough to exclude most hogs in areas where food plots are impractical. They don't hunt over them, just use them to make their area hold more deer. Seems to be working well as there are far more deer on that place than it used to be.


Cool.. We don't have a hog problem at all..


----------



## msudawg8087

I saw the story on the guy who got bit. Gives me the heeby jeebys.... We usually kill a few each year leading up to the season and during turkey season but I don't think we've killed but one this year. He was laid up on the porch of a guys cabin when he pulled up. Keyword here is "was"...

Embarassed to admit it but just pulled my bow out of the case Monday afternoon. Usually I start shooting in early August but I've been swamped with life. Now I have the fever so come on Oct 1.


----------



## BOHO

we are just waiting on rain. they predicted two fronts and neither produced rain. its not that hot for hi's right now so we will be fine though. Persimmons are starting to fall. I picked up 3 zip lock bags on the way home from work yesterday. Should get 4-5 bags a week now. the place we got access to hunt close to home looks promising for the fall

swine, I meant to ask you, why do you lose 20-30 lbs during deer season? All the walking? Your pretty skinny now. You lose 30 lbs and put on face paint, they might export you. lol


----------



## BowTeker01

Your pretty skinny now. You lose 30 lbs and put on face paint, they might export you. lol[/QUOTE]

Export him?! Heck they may give him a job, wife, insurance, and 12 goats!!


----------



## swinestalker

Lol, I usually start season at 220ish. The heat of summer slows down my activity and I put on a little weight. This year I'm starting at around 212, so might not lose as much this year.:dontknow: I lose it from activity and just staying in the woods so much. I tend to eat less, and believe it or not, slipping around the woods all day uses a-l-o-t of calories. My coyote hunting buddy is about 30, lifts weights, jogs and just generally stays in great shape. After a couple of long nights running and gunning for coyotes, he cried mercy and said he could take it no more, sore legs and blisters on his blisters! When I rabbit hunted alot with my uncle years ago, he would say "When we get ready to leave, we have to go catch the dogs,,, and Travis!"


----------



## swinestalker

BowTeker01 said:


> Your pretty skinny now. You lose 30 lbs and put on face paint, they might export you. lol


Export him?! Heck they may give him a job, wife, insurance, and 12 goats!![/QUOTE]

I already have the Job, Wife and insurance. Don't have the goats. Do have 16 chickens, 7 Guinea fowl, 2 Pitbulls, 1 Great Dane, 3 Cats, 2 Wild Hogs and a Guinea pig. :darkbeer:


----------



## BOHO

well the weekend is here guys !!!! time to scout and hang some stands. Opener is a week from Wednesday, not that Im counting or anything. Shooting really well right now and almost all of my clothes are ready. Will get some ladders strapped this weekend but most of my scouting is done. Will check our plots and see if I got anything good on my camera. Persimmons are falling here now as well.


----------



## jkm97

What bow you going with Boho?


----------



## BOHO

I'm gonna prolly start with the Maitland. Shooting it fingers and barebow. I've been shooting it well and provided nothing happens that changes that factor. If so my High Country is ready as well. Gonna get my Toelke set up tomorrow and my Warf bow is ready to go. My Sage I'll use for scouting and stumping and its ready as well. Mitchell just keeps getting me to buy his hand me downs. LOL


----------



## jkm97

Lol, I don't see how you swap between bows like that. I've always been a one bow at a time guy. I just can't seem to shoot multiple bows well.


----------



## BOHO

Swine can shoot longbows and recurves and even throws spears at pigs. Lol. I cant shoot any of them well but I shoot them all about the same so I figured it doesnt matter what I use. Lol. I shot the Maitland today and I can hit a softball at 20 yards and thats as far as Im gonna shoot anyways. The high country is set up as a sight bow with release so thats like shooting fish in a barrel. I was shooting it with fingers and was deadly to 20 as well but the Maitland is a true fingers set up.


----------



## jkm97

I bought two longbows last spring, and couldn't shoot either of them well. I'd like to try another one eventually though.


----------



## BOHO

What did you try? I have shot compounds and recurves so much that the longbow grip feels strange to me now. I have a great solution though. I got a 3 piece longbow. No string slap and not every twig i walk by gets caught between the string and limb. Plus it has a little more weight for stability and I can switch out or get new limbs whenever I want. I can still shoot a Toelke well though. Dan has the best grip of any bow out there in my opinion.


----------



## swinestalker

Was out looking at some land yesterday and came across an old delapidated building. Went in and it was dark, took a few steps and felt like I stepped on a slimy garden hose. Knew at once it was a large snake. Now I'm not particularly afraid of snakes, but stepping on one in a dark barn got me pretty excited. Likely set some sort of record for the standing high jump. Lucky for me it was a chicken snake, and that old barn had high ceilings!:hail:


----------



## BOHO

LOL swine. I sure wish I had a video of that !!! Reminds me of the time I took a buddy turkey hunting. I kept bringing up rattlesnakes and he kept telling me to shut up about it. lol we were 50 yards from the truck and you could just barely see the ground. I saw the stick laying there but he didnt. It was forked and one fork was up in the air about 6" off the ground. he stepped on it and the part that was on the ground came up and hit him on the back of his boot. Ive never seen a white guy jump that high before. lmao I literally fell out on the ground laughing. He didnt think it was funny for a minute but then he had to join in. My side hurt for an hour.


----------



## bayouarcher

Boho , I saw a persimmon tree by my house today that I never knew was there. They were on the ground everywhere, going see how many I can gather up. How do you store them? In the fridge so they don't spoil I'm thinking . 
Guess I'll drop some on the ground for bow season....


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> What did you try? I have shot compounds and recurves so much that the longbow grip feels strange to me now. I have a great solution though. I got a 3 piece longbow. No string slap and not every twig i walk by gets caught between the string and limb. Plus it has a little more weight for stability and I can switch out or get new limbs whenever I want. I can still shoot a Toelke well though. Dan has the best grip of any bow out there in my opinion.


A Morrison Shawnee and a Big Jim Thunderchild. I really, really liked that Thunderchild, I just couldn't group with it. Like you, I think it was the grip that threw me off.


----------



## BOHO

hey bayou, thats what I do. I put around 8-10 in a ziplock bag and throw them out a couple times a week. If you can find a persimmon tree that deer are already feeding on thats better. save them til it stops dropping and then put out a couple bags a week. you can keep them checking that tree til you run out of bags. If you just throw em out at random its like they know they arent natural there and will be really spooky. 

jk, those are two great bows for sure. I really like the way swines Big Jim shoots but the grip is too big for me and its way too much weight for this old man. I'm sticking with my Toelke's to keep it consistent. All my weights are in the low 40's so I'll be shooting the same arrows and same flight trajectory. I hope that by next year I can shoot all trad but time will tell. I was hoping that would be the case this year but it hasnt happened.


----------



## 1seth

Glad to see everybody getting excited, and doing good. have not had much too post lately. Although I do have all stands up and ready. most plots were finished yesterday and just ready for the season to open like everybody. Looks like we have a few nice bucks this year and the wide racked deer I posted about last year is still alive. He has got to be 6 1/2 years old this year and I imagine is not going to screw up too many times. Anyway good luck to everybody.


----------



## BOHO

Im gonna do some more scouting cause if season opened tomorrow all Id have to hunt is a salt lick. Usually not very productive. Anybody ever see deer that dont eat pears?? Lol. Me either


----------



## jkm97

Supposed to be in the upper 40s in the morning...gonna be hard not to skip work!


----------



## BOHO

they are saying 54 here but no humidity and a light north breeze. if the season was open..............lol saving my vacation for when the hunting gets good. If I get one before mid Nov that will just be a bonus. btw jk, I got my 500 trad axis shooting just right from my Toelke Lynx longbow. lol Fixing to set it up and it will be ready too. Now what broadhead to use. hmmmmmmmmm :dontknow:


----------



## bigoman

Sucks that I have to leave on the 30th and get back on Oct 30! But when I get home it's off to Ohio, hopefully it's cold and rut is in full swing. Getting plots finished up this week, looking forward to the season


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya big. I was in ohio in 2007 and it got cranked up Nov 10 and the locals told me the 10th to 15th was prime every year. Sad thing was I came home on the 9th. lol


----------



## BOHO

went and checked my camera today on a place just west of here. been there a week and got 2 pics of a big ole cowhorn spike. lol bases are about 4" and he only looks to be a year and a half old. That was it other than yours truly. Hope you guys have better luck with the pics.


----------



## BowTeker01

Didn't do cameras this year. Don't ever see the deer on them and I just feel like me going in to check isn't helping my hunting


----------



## BOHO

we never kill anything that we get pics of either but it sure is fun checking the cams. lol I mostly just use them this time of year and after season is over to see if I can tell if any good bucks are on the place. They all hit the food after season


----------



## jkm97

I haven't really messed with cameras any this year, but we did manage to plant our food plots yesterday. Now if only that rain will show up.


----------



## BOHO

we are waiting on rain too. dry as a popcorn fart at our camp. advantage to that is they will need water.


----------



## jkm97

Yep, I've had alot of success in early bowseason in dry years.


----------



## 1seth

Please rain in yazoo. That's all I got to say.


----------



## BOHO

no rain in yazoo yet. I'll be up that way Friday if you want me to let you know. Good luck to you guys that get to go tomorrow. Dont forget those thermacells.


----------



## 1seth

Yes please do boho. Covered plots good and there was no moisture in the soil so hoping they have not tried to sprout yet. It hasn't rained up there in 3 weeks


----------



## 1seth

Going up Saturday to get a evening and morning hunt in. Hopefully catch one slipping. Good luck everybody


----------



## jwatts

Anybody have any luck this morning? Nothing here. It looks like a few red oaks are starting to drop down here. I put a camera over them to see if anything has found them yet. I am heading to a small plot on the Homochitto this afternoon. It still has a few iron clay peas growing, plus it has 3 oaks in it that I hope are dropping by now.


----------



## Barlow96

Just saying. Hey. New in the forum from ms.


----------



## not

Any updates from the MS opening day?


----------



## BOHO

I'll keep you posted seth. 

I was at work JW but gonna try and go at least once this weekend. 

welcome Barlow. I am also from Vicksburg. 

I havent heard about any hunts yet not


----------



## BowTeker01

What a night in the stand! Had a group of 3-5 bucks come in on me. But they came in from that one direction you'd never expect and of course I didn't clear any branches in that one direction. They must've known and they stayed pretty well hidden less than 30 yards from my tree. But from the few glances I could get, there were 2 pretty good bucks out of the bunch. Anyways, off to bed in hopes they'll be back and present a shot in the morning.


----------



## jwatts

That is awesome bowteker. I had no luck yesterday. I did get to watch 5 hens feed up and down a sandbar all afternoon. I had truck problems last night so I plan to take care of that as soon as a parts store opens and get back after them this afternoon.


----------



## BOHO

wow. what a hunt BowT. Hope your able to get a shot this morning. good luck !! 

looks like we will FINALLY get some rain between tonight and tomorrow morning. We need at least an inch at our camp in Rocky Springs. Then bring on the cool air !!!! I been ready since the day after the last cool snap. lol


----------



## BowTeker01

Had some rain come through about 2 and durn it got humid!! Hope they move. Good luck guys


----------



## BOHO

guess the bucks didnt show back up. I bet swine is after em hard. hope he has some pics for us by next week. Work tomorrow then I gotta get my voice ready to scream at the tv. lol 11:00 saturday, State vs A&M GO DAWGS !!!!!


----------



## BowTeker01

BOHO said:


> guess the bucks didnt show back up. I bet swine is after em hard. hope he has some pics for us by next week. Work tomorrow then I gotta get my voice ready to scream at the tv. lol 11:00 saturday, State vs A&M GO DAWGS !!!!!


Nope, no such luck. Y'all ever use any scents or mock scrapes early season? Scents are something I've never really used and have thought about incorporating them this season. Boho, Saturday is gonna be a great day!! I see the dawgs by 10!!


----------



## swinestalker

Yep, I been after em hard. Ain't seen a deer yet. Turtles are ruttin, wonder if that has the deer spooked?:set1_thinking: Oh yea, almost forgot a photo for Boho, here's a little action from this mornings hunt. It was very difficult, and more than a little dangerous, but I did manage to carefully stalk close enough to get a good pic without inciting a charge from the bull.


----------



## BOHO

seth, it appears yazoo got around an inch. looked like it was a downpour instead of a slow soaker but we will take what we can get. 

swine, thats an awesome pic man. from the look on his face, Id say they are already through. he's just resting. LOL


----------



## BowTeker01

Bring it!!


----------



## Barlow96

Yea it's going to be nice in the mourning.


----------



## cleveland48

I'll be heading to Tishomingo county for my first hunt of the year I'm pumped! Gonna be nice and cool. Good luck to all you fellow Mississipians


----------



## BowTeker01

cleveland48 said:


> I'll be heading to Tishomingo county for my first hunt of the year I'm pumped! Gonna be nice and cool. Good luck to all you fellow Mississipians



Hunting right on the alcorn/tish co line


----------



## cleveland48

BowTeker01 said:


> Hunting right on the alcorn/tish co line


Hello neighbor lol I'm outside of Belmont. Sitting in stand about 300 yards from Franklin county Alabama.


----------



## 1seth

Beautiful morning no deer yet. Bumped some pigs on walk in gonna sit another hour see what happens


----------



## BowTeker01

No deer but finally put my cam out Thursday and got some pics. Oh yeah, HAIL STATE!!!!!


----------



## dublelung1

mitchell said:


> My nephew in law who is an all round ace guy sent me this pic from his cam. I am pretty sure either of these two would be shooters. What ya thiink?


Yeah I guess those would do in a pinch! That dude is a beast!


----------



## cleveland48

First deer of the year down! Trusty old grim reapers quarreling away 13 yards. Went in behind right front shoulder exited front of left shoulder.


----------



## dosse

No deer yet, but did cross paths with a pig this evening and made a good shot. 1 3/8 reaper and she went 20-25 yards total after impact before flopping. Shot her at 5 and kept on hunting but nothing else showed.


----------



## cleveland48

Congrats on the pig. I love the grim reapers


----------



## jkm97

Couple killed at our camp this weekend...but not by me.


----------



## BOHO

congrats to everyone for getting to hunt. I went to the camp but didnt hunt. Spent most of my time watching football and scouting. lol I did find some promising spots for the next time Im down. I keep having trouble with my drop away ( I think cause its so old ) so I went to take it off and cut my cable. Unfrigginbelievable. Murphy's Law I guess. Makes me wanna go back to my trad bows even if I never kill another deer with a bow. So much simpler. Pisses me off to no end. :angry:


----------



## 1seth

Congratulations killers saw one six point this morning nothing both hunts yesterday. Finally ffound some oaks dropping acorns. Very strange one spot oaks have acorns the other two spots I have with a lot of oaks nothing.


----------



## Hidden Danger

BOHO said:


> congrats to everyone for getting to hunt. I went to the camp but didnt hunt. Spent most of my time watching football and scouting. lol I did find some promising spots for the next time Im down. I keep having trouble with my drop away ( I think cause its so old ) so I went to take it off and cut my cable. Unfrigginbelievable. Murphy's Law I guess. Makes me wanna go back to my trad bows even if I never kill another deer with a bow. So much simpler. Pisses me off to no end. :angry:


That's why I will always have a biscuit on my bows. Zero failures.


----------



## BOHO

seth, I found the same thing. Oaks are dropping in places and oaks in other places that are loaded arent dropping yet. I dont mind though. Will hopefully concentrate the deer more. 

hd, I have a biscuit on my release bow as well but you cant hardly use em on a bow you shoot fingers and no sights. Its too bulky and gets in the way of your sight picture. I thought the drop away would work fine but its just not working out. Have another cable on the way and will get it rigged up and ready by the weekend.


----------



## jwatts

The white oaks have started dropping more over the last few days in north Lincoln county. I have been listening to acorns fall and a turkey gobble since daylight. I guess that is why I didn't hear any here this past season. They lost their voice over the winter.


----------



## BOHO

buddy of mine at work whacked a doe at 2pm saturday. said she came feeding thru a water oak flat. his daughter is 12 I think he said and she was in the stand with him. he said the look on her face was priceless. lol we have been seeing a good many deer from 11-2 and full moon is a couple days away. you guys hunting may want to hunt late morning to early afternoon. good luck guys.


----------



## Barlow96

My first day in the woods want be till the 15th. I can't wait.


----------



## BOHO

good luck Barlow !!!


----------



## jwatts

I am laying out today and heading back to work tomorrow. Yesterday afternoon I learned I needed to trim a few new lanes in my spot behind the house. The storm that came through here this summer blew some pretty good sized trees down and changed the travel routes the deer are using. I ended up seeing 11 does/fawns yesterday afternoon but no shots on anything without spots. I am gonna make a few new shooting lanes and try again in a few weeks.


----------



## ignite4christ

Dying down here in SE Mississippi. Waiting for the 15th. Hope you guys keep the posts coming.


----------



## BOHO

good luck with your spot JW. We will make sure to post lots of pics for you while your out working.  

good luck i4c !!! will be here before you know it. great username


----------



## swinestalker

The bachelor group I had my eye on has dis-banded and disappeared. Been huntin alot and have had some opportunities at does, but want to keep a low profile due to the several great bucks in the area. Laying out today due to more than 20 yellow jacket stings I got bush hogging this morning. They have sowed the seeds of their own destruction as I have found their hole. They best get their affairs in order as they can expect a counter attack with chemical weapons right after dark tonight!:darkbeer:


----------



## 1seth

Get em swine. Happened to e once disking but honey bees. Yellow jackets are a lot worse. Scary stuff. Hit a old pipe that they had built a hive in. On me like white on rice. Hope your ok. Sorry yellow jackets think you done messed with the wrong guy


----------



## BOHO

Sorry to hear you got busted swine. by the deer and the yellow jackets. get that revenge and take a benedryl and sleep well tonight. I was going to go to camp this weekend but the hi is supposed to be 90. Think I'll stay in the a/c and watch football


----------



## buckhunter2705

Well it's been a while since I posted on here. Managed to get enough time off to make a trip this past weekend to panther swamp. First hour of my first hunt got the chance to let loose some carbon and wouldn't ya know it I botched the shot. Hit a little to far back than I would of liked. Tried trailing that deer for hours. She just wasn't bleeding enough for me to pick up the blood trail in the CPR.


----------



## BOHO

man, that bites buck. What kind of heads were you using? Its happened to all of us man. You'll get the next one !!!


----------



## buckhunter2705

I was using g5 t3's. It wasn't the broad heads fault. I just botched the shot trying to hurry before I got busted by the three other deer.


----------



## buckhunter2705

I just purchased some killzone max to try out after seeing the gapping hole in my brother in laws hogs he shot. But they do tend to shoot about 3-4" lower than the Montec and t3's


----------



## 1seth

Very true in young crp or wrp u need em to bleed a lot.


----------



## buckhunter2705

Yeah. It's hard to tell the difference from the bushes and blood unless it's a nice blob of blood


----------



## BOHO

for sure broadheads wont make up for a bad shot. was just curious. always use what you have confidence in. its 90% mental. you'll get the next one I bet !!!


----------



## buckhunter2705

I hope. I need to break my bad luck streak before it starts


----------



## BOHO

for sure. this next week should be some good hunting with a cool snap coming thru. Deer should be moving good !!!


----------



## BOHO

Well Well Well ........... I got a phone call tonight from Dan Toelke. It appears in a couple of weeks my new bow will be on its way to MS. I sure hope I get to break it in nice and proper before Jan 31. I'll be sure to post pics when it shows.


----------



## BOHO

any luck this weekend? I had a spike walk right under me this am but he knew he was getting a pass. stuck his tongue out at me !!!!


----------



## bynumsoutdoor

I skipped to the end but any of you guys around Laurel ?


----------



## BOHO

skipped to the end? this is our second thread. they stopped the first one around 500 pages I think. LOL Im in Vicksburg but work in Clinton and there are a couple guys here in Brandon. Not sure about Laurel.


----------



## 1seth

Guys been seeing some young bucks and every doe I have seen still has a fawn or fawns with them so I have not shot anything. Having fun though, but ready to turn some carbon loose.


----------



## BOHO

glad your seeing deer. we need some rain soon where Im at. Hopefully we can start showing some hero pics soon


----------



## not

Late posting this, but 0 for 1.... I talked myself into getting up at 4am after not getting in bed until 1am following the MSU vs AU game the day before. Living two and a half hours from my land had made it hard for me to do any scouting before season, so I didn't know where the acorns were falling or where the deer where moving. 

I hit the woods about 7am and started easing through an area heavy with white oaks where there has typically been good sign early every year. With climber, backpack, and bow in tow, I slowly walk from tree to tree checking for the fresh sign that is usually there every year - piles of deer poo and small trees with fresh rubs. However, I couldn't find any sign anywhere. I decided to keep moving through the south side of the 60 acre property until I found sign. 

Well at 8:00, and quite a long way from where I started, I stumble across what appears to be a fresh scrape underneath a cedar tree. I ease about 20 yards further and find the first deer poo and decide that is enough evidence for me to find a tree. 30 minutes later I'm setup and ready to hunt. Well, 9:00 comes and goes, 10:00 comes and goes, and then 11:00 hits. I had planned to come out of the woods at 11:30 to meet my dad at a location we wanted to start building a shooting house. I stand up, get out my phone, send him a text that I'm coming down in 10 minutes and to meet me at 11:30 as planned. As soon as I look up from the text, I see deer, and more than one, coming my way.

I managed to put my phone down on the seat of the climber and grab my bow off the hanger before the first deer gets within range. It looks like a doe, but I could see the second deer and it was a small, but legal buck. Then the third deer gets where I can make out that it is another buck, but a smaller cow horn spike. I make up my mind that I'm going to shoot the doe and start focusing on trying to get a shot off. She is coming right to me, gets behind a tree, I draw and start waiting on her to turn broadside. Then I spotted the blondish crown and the two 1/2" to 1" long spikes on top of the deer's head and I quickly realize it is not a doe after all. My focus then swaps to the only legal buck of the group which is about 60 yards away. I ease my draw down as he is moving much slower and I knew I would have to hold the draw for a while before he came within range.

The deer is moving through the woods from my left to right and finally gets to 30 yards. I ease the bow up, draw back as the deer is walking towards an opening, and then he stops. And he stands there.... F O R E V E R. I hold the bow at full draw as long as I can and even lower the bow so the bottom cam is resting on my left thigh so that I can hold the draw even longer. The deer still hasn't moved and I have to let down. As I do so, the arrow hops out of the rest and bounces off the riser alerting the little spike which had moved to within 10 or 15 yards. He lets out a soft blow and hops about 30 yards away and immediately looks my direction, but he can't spot me. The other two deer react, but only go 15 - 20 yards further away. 

As the little buck stands there continuing to look my direction, the other two start making their way back towards me and I'm thinking I might get a shot after all. I start to raise my bow and at the same time, I feel a tug on my left leg. When I had let my draw down with the cam resting on my leg, it wrapped up my leafy suit into the cam and I couldn't raise my bow at all. I'm trying to think logically now and figure out away to get my leafy suit out of the cam when the buck I want to shoot starts getting close to another shooting lane. I decide that if I draw, it should free up the camo from the cam, but I will have to draw with my elbow going up and away instead of straight back, a very odd angle!

The deer is now only feet from my shooting lane and is right by a log I had ranged at 27 yards. I managed to get drawn as the deer is already entering my shooting lane. I put the pin on the deer, hit the release, and see the arrow take flight. It heads to the deer directly in line with the front leg, about middle ways of the deer of the body and makes contact. All three deer bust out over the ridge and everything goes quite.

I ease out of the stand and walk over to where the deer was standing when I shot and immediately find blood. I lay my back pack down near the blood and head to meet up with my dad. We wait about an hour before heading back to the woods and can only follow the blood for about 40 yards then nothing. My dad finds the arrow with only about 6-7 inches of blood on it and I start becoming a bit disappointed with the shot. We look for 2 hours with no more blood found and no deer.

After nearly 2 weeks from it happening, all I can think is that after drawing a total of 3 times, going through the ordeal of having my camo hung in my cam, and getting somewhat busted by the little spike, that I rushed the shot and didn't fully settle the pin before hitting the release. I believe inches made the difference and that if my shot had been 2 - 3 inches further back and behind the shoulder, that it would have been a pass through and quick recovery.

I spoke with my cousin yesterday and he thinks he has the buck that I described on camera from earlier this week as he has a somewhat weird rack with a long, 12 - 14 inch bladed spike on one side. I hope to cross paths with him again and finish the job.


----------



## BOHO

great write up not. hope you get another crack at him for sure. acorns are falling everywhere right now. should be some brown down this weekend


----------



## not

BOHO said:


> great write up not. hope you get another crack at him for sure. acorns are falling everywhere right now. should be some brown down this weekend


Thanks BOHO. Good weather for this weekend too. I hope to see some updates on this thread of some good ones. It will be 2 weeks before I can get back after them.


----------



## buckhunter2705

Well bad luck streak still going. Made it back to the woods got busted by a old doe. Then the next morning set up on a good worn trail and wouldn't you know it just my luck all the deer I saw come walking by just out of range on another trail I wasn't aware of.


----------



## bynumsoutdoor

I killed one Sunday it was a small 5 point that was limping real bad so I went ahead and took him out of his misery


----------



## BOHO

keep at it big. it's gonna happen. 

where's the pics bynum? we love pics here.  I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Khines2

Heading to the woods in the morning hoping to finally connect. Have seen a lot of deer the first few weeks of the season, but have not connected yet. Cant make the afternoon hunt though...have to get back to watch the Rebs beat up on the Tigers tomorrow evening.


----------



## BOHO

hope you had good luck cause Ole Miss's ran out as much as I hate to say it. I couldnt believe there defense couldnt stop the run all night. Offense wasnt very sharp either, hence, they lost. 

On a hunting note, I have a third hand archery foot rest for a climber I dont need. It's 10 bucks. I wanted to try a rock climbing harness this year and it's just not for me. $50. It's a XL. Only used twice. Thanks


----------



## BowTeker01

BOHO said:


> hope you had good luck cause Ole Miss's ran out as much as I hate to say it. I couldnt believe there defense couldnt stop the run all night. Offense wasnt very sharp either, hence, they lost.
> 
> On a hunting note, I have a third hand archery foot rest for a climber I dont need. It's 10 bucks. I wanted to try a rock climbing harness this year and it's just not for me. $50. It's a XL. Only used twice. Thanks


They've relied way to heavily on their D all year. All I've heard is how D wins games. Well not if you can't put points on the board with an effective O. 

HAIL STATE!!


----------



## cbigbear

BOHO said:


> hope you had good luck cause Ole Miss's ran out as much as I hate to say it. I couldnt believe there defense couldnt stop the run all night. Offense wasnt very sharp either, hence, they lost.
> 
> On a hunting note, I have a third hand archery foot rest for a climber I dont need. It's 10 bucks. I wanted to try a rock climbing harness this year and it's just not for me. $50. It's a XL. Only used twice. Thanks


Got ask what didn't you like about the harness?


----------



## BOHO

My belly is too big. It wont stay up when i walk. Plus the leg straps fall down and wont stay tight. Always fooling with it. Thought about suspenders but just too much trouble.


----------



## 1seth

Man the highs and lows of bowhunting. Friday afternoon had a 140 inch ten point at 55yards quartering too me hard and would never get broadside. He eventually cut out through some WRP. Went back same field next afternoon and at 5:30 again on the dot here comes the same does and fawns and a younger 8 point this time and few seconds later here comes the ten point. They eat for a while and the 8 point starts messing with the does and pushes them toward me. At this point I have bow and rangefinder in hand. The does end up getting right under the tree I am in and the 8 point is 20 yards to my left and the ten is coming. I ranged him at 40 and put the rangefinder down. I look under me to make sure none of the does are looking up at me bc at this point I swear one of them was licking the dang climbing steps. Anyway I drew without spooking anything and got settled and waited for him to get broadsided. Let the arrow loose and hit him high, he dropped at the shot but I think I shot a little high or he took a couple more steps while I was checking the doe situation out. Arrow passed through and I could see the exit and it was basically the same spot as entrance. Definitely in the no mans land area. Only thing I can think is the arrow hit top or rib cage and glanced up. Either way only blood was very and I mean very little on the fletching with some meat on the broadhead. My brother and I looked for hours and then broke the tractor out with the bucket. I got in the bucket and he drove me around this 3 year old wrp he ran into. We looked this whole wrp section over and I could see good.

So I am hoping he made it. But man what a tough two days. I feel blessed to be able to watch a good deer like this though for probably over a half hour between both afternoons. One thing too is that I am sold on Iron Clay Peas. I have been seeing a bunch of deer in them and they have done great in this dry weather.


----------



## Hidden Danger

1seth said:


> Man the highs and lows of bowhunting. Friday afternoon had a 140 inch ten point at 55yards quartering too me hard and would never get broadside. He eventually cut out through some WRP. Went back same field next afternoon and at 5:30 again on the dot here comes the same does and fawns and a younger 8 point this time and few seconds later here comes the ten point. They eat for a while and the 8 point starts messing with the does and pushes them toward me. At this point I have bow and rangefinder in hand. The does end up getting right under the tree I am in and the 8 point is 20 yards to my left and the ten is coming. I ranged him at 40 and put the rangefinder down. I look under me to make sure none of the does are looking up at me bc at this point I swear one of them was licking the dang climbing steps. Anyway I drew without spooking anything and got settled and waited for him to get broadsided. Let the arrow loose and hit him high, he dropped at the shot but I think I shot a little high or he took a couple more steps while I was checking the doe situation out. Arrow passed through and I could see the exit and it was basically the same spot as entrance. Definitely in the no mans land area. Only thing I can think is the arrow hit top or rib cage and glanced up. Either way only blood was very and I mean very little on the fletching with some meat on the broadhead. My brother and I looked for hours and then broke the tractor out with the bucket. I got in the bucket and he drove me around this 3 year old wrp he ran into. We looked this whole wrp section over and I could see good.
> 
> So I am hoping he made it. But man what a tough two days. I feel blessed to be able to watch a good deer like this though for probably over a half hour between both afternoons. One thing too is that I am sold on Iron Clay Peas. I have been seeing a bunch of deer in them and they have done great in this dry weather.


I agree. Iron clay peas work great for attracting and holding deer. I didn't plant any this year though as I'm doing a little experiment. Sorry about your luck. Which broadhead were you using?


----------



## 1seth

Wasp jam hammer


----------



## Hidden Danger

1seth said:


> Wasp jam hammer


Tough luck. I live near Lucedale by the way.


----------



## Khines2

BOHO said:


> hope you had good luck cause Ole Miss's ran out as much as I hate to say it. I couldnt believe there defense couldnt stop the run all night. Offense wasnt very sharp either, hence, they lost.
> 
> On a hunting note, I have a third hand archery foot rest for a climber I dont need. It's 10 bucks. I wanted to try a rock climbing harness this year and it's just not for me. $50. It's a XL. Only used twice. Thanks


I had about as much luck as Ole Miss did.. Have seen a shooter 2 out of the 3 times I've hunted this stand come out with two smaller bucks.. Well one of the small guys showed up but thats it. Hope he shows back up next time.


----------



## BOHO

that is some bad luck 1seth. hope he made it so you can finish it soon. 

I hope he shows back up for ya khines. those big ones are awful smart. they dont get big by taking chances. 

started really seeing a lot of scrapes this weekend at the camp. My Toelke Chinook will be here by next week and I'm so excited !!!


----------



## DeathSeason

Its been a while since i have been on here. I have not even hunted yet this season. Broke my arm back a week before october, then sunday i rebroke it in the same place. So i have another 6 weeks until i am out. Found the most kick ass spot on my land in lucien this past weekend. White oak acorns everywhere! At least i will have the cast off before college graduation and the rut begins!


----------



## RD37

New member here from Vicksburg how's everyone doing


----------



## Ruger35

Any of you guys hunt near Liberty? Looking at joining a lease there next season and just wondering what the general deer population is like. I'm from Louisiana, making the drive for some good deer! Good luck to you all.


----------



## mitchell

RD37 said:


> New member here from Vicksburg how's everyone doing


Good to have you aboard RD


----------



## mitchell

Ruger35 said:


> Any of you guys hunt near Liberty? Looking at joining a lease there next season and just wondering what the general deer population is like. I'm from Louisiana, making the drive for some good deer! Good luck to you all.


Used to hunt down there. Good population but where we were a 135 would be a hoss. Great folks tho and that has been almost 10 years ago so it has probably changed a lot.


----------



## Ruger35

135 would be a hoss for me too! I'm ready to keep practicing and start on a new lease with good deer.


----------



## buckhunter2705

Well thought I was gonna get to break the bad luck streak yesterday and lay the hammer down on a big ole doe. Waiting for a clear shot and wouldn't ya know it my goofy brother in law came out of his stand early and spooked the deer. Still trying to figure out how he managed to get turned around and end up over by me.


----------



## dosse

Just got back from a DIY hunt in Kansas and tagged my best bow buck ever. Heavy 10 with 4 kickers. Saw a deer through some brush I couldn't identify, grunted, and it ended up being him. He came right through the pinch I was on and I stopped and shot him at 31 yards. The arrow hit him perfect and off he went into the thick stuff, he bled good but it was hard to stay with it in all the grass and weeds. We finally lined him out and found him 150 yards or so away. Glad to finally be able to fill a Kansas tag.


----------



## BOHO

good to see some of the old folks back and welcome to the new guys. I'm also in Vicksburg RD. 

congrats on the buck dosse !!!! heck of a deer. will make a beautiful mount. 

well I pulled another one yesterday and missed a doe. lol she was less than 15 yards but I was all twisted up in a ladder stand and fat folks need there space.  I'll get her next time.


----------



## swinestalker

Way to go Dosse! Congrats on a great buck. Ruger, Liberty is near me and it can have good hunting, however, does not generally produce neither the size of bucks or numbers of deer that neighboring Adams and Wilkinson counties do. There was however, a deer killed near Liberty a few years ago by a kid that went well over the 200 mark. Been a rough start for me, been hunting alot and working more than I want to. Had a clean miss on a really nice 10 point, no excuses, faulty indian all the way. Did kill a black coyote, but not with a bow. Wifey and I were sitting on the patio and he popped out by my pond levee about 200 yards away. I ran inside, grabbed the Hebrew Hammer, and lit him up.


----------



## Creefer17

Anyone from Vicksburg ever want someone to shoot with, let me know. I have no one to shoot with when I go back home.


----------



## BOHO

I got my Chinook in. Holy smokes. Light as a feather and gorgeous. It's 58" and [email protected] Doesnt have any string grooves on the limbs which I thought was strange. Here's a couple pics. Gotta get it ready to sling a few in the morning. I know swine cant wait to see a bow quiver on it. lol


----------



## swinestalker

Dang Boho, that is a gorgeous bow. Dan really knows how to build em. Thanks for posting pics before you desecrate it with a quiver.:grin:


----------



## BOHO

hahaha the pics dont do it justice really. I'll let you shoot it if we are able to do a hunt this year. I shot it some more when I got in from work and man is it awesome. I have planned all along to break it in before Jan 31 so we will see. May have to add a bow quiver to give it some weight. I bet it doesnt weigh 8 oz


----------



## buckhunter2705

Well made it to my manhanna hunt today. Bout ready to take this 35 Whelen and shoot this yapping squirrel. For the likes of me I can't figure out how a 150+ lb animal can walk through the woods so quietly but a 2lb or less animal can sound like a herd of hogs or buffalo.


----------



## BOHO

haha thats for sure buck. the more I shoot this Chinook, the more I think it might be the finest bow Ive ever shot. and trust me, Ive had a runnin ton of bows and shot a lot more. Rain tonight and we should have some great hunting this weekend. Good luck to all !!!!


----------



## buckhunter2705

Well bad luck streak may be turning around. Jumped a big buck yesterday walking into a area to scout. He was laid up about 40 yards from the atv trail. But on a plus note managed to drop a decent boar hog. Wasn't able to take pics dang phone was dead and went off and forgot camera at home.


----------



## BOHO

congrats on the pig. wish you had pics. glad things are turning around for ya !! good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## buckhunter2705

Yeah bad streaks back. Shot and hit doe today broad side quartering away. Could see round took out opposite shoulder. Couldn't find first drop of blood. Looked for almost 2 hours.


----------



## 1seth

Go dosse. Saw some does and fawns this Afternoon. Shooting anything that comes by tomorrow morning. Nice hunting in the cool weather


----------



## 1seth

Saw a lot of does Friday and Saturday but not one buck. shot a doe Saturday afternoon. she messed around too long and gave me a great shot so I had to take her, even though I knew I had to drive home Saturday night and was by myself. Got her quartered soaking on ice climbed in bed at 10:30 talking about a good night sleep. Will have to post a pic later of the devastating rage extreme carnage.


----------



## 1seth

Here is the doe I was speaking of. she was about 15 yards entered high shoulder and came out perfect on other side.


----------



## DeathSeason

Pulled my camera card today and had this big, tall 8 point. Now the wait to get my cast off is going to be even longer knowing this guy is walking around. lain:


----------



## alaska_av8r

Just saying hi, Desoto County here and hunting near Houston, missed this weekend since I helped a friend move a boat from Pickwick to Chattanooga. I'll make em nervous this weekend though.


----------



## mitchell

dosse said:


> Just got back from a DIY hunt in Kansas and tagged my best bow buck ever. Heavy 10 with 4 kickers. Saw a deer through some brush I couldn't identify, grunted, and it ended up being him. He came right through the pinch I was on and I stopped and shot him at 31 yards. The arrow hit him perfect and off he went into the thick stuff, he bled good but it was hard to stay with it in all the grass and weeds. We finally lined him out and found him 150 yards or so away. Glad to finally be able to fill a Kansas tag.


WOW. Very nice. Congrats


----------



## BOHO

good job guys !! welcome alaska. Ive spent the last 4 days at camp and got 1 shot. Dad gum limb got in the way. I did some trimming and now it looks like the loggers came back. lol I'll be back in there saturday morning with my grunt call and rattle bag. We will see what happens.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Ty kindly boho, looks like I may have to install a heater on my bow this weekend


----------



## buckhunter2705

Well mahanna primitive hunt over and Natchez state park archery hunt behind me. Still snake bit now at 0-5. The deer are beating me bad. Don't know what's happening to me. One more miss I think I'm just gonna give up for the year. Hate to say it but I'm ready for rifle season. I got to do something to put one down b


----------



## Hogjaw

Good looking buck dosse. He looks a lot like a Kansas buck that was hanging at the taxi when I dropped mine off the other day.


----------



## BOHO

its gonna be a cold one for sure alaska but you should be used to it  keep at it buck. Ive found that when I had those tough seasons something great happened before it was over.


----------



## buckhunter2705

I hope so BOHO. Don't know how much more bad luck I can take this season.


----------



## BOHO

trust me. ive been there. mine was so bad many years ago I actually didnt hunt the last month. I couldnt have killed a doe 5 feet from me broadside. try to enjoy your time in the woods though. its not about the kill. spend some time scouting and stump shooting. change it up some


----------



## swinestalker

Well Boho, that little Toelke Hill bow I got from you has made some meat. It was not pretty, made a terrible shot,(unless you are Dan Perez). Hit her high in the gut, but nicked the spine or something because she lost most movement in the rear end. She could not run, but could wobble pretty fast! Had to run her down and cut her throat.


----------



## BOHO

Good job swine !! Glad you were able to break the ice. I just had some bad mojo on the bow but that should be gone now. Give us the details of the hunt. Love hearing the story. Hopefully I will have a hero pic soon myself.


----------



## swinestalker

Well, the details are pretty simple, at least for the way I hunt. Cold, damp & a blustery north wind. You know I'm gonna gonna be slippin around the edge of bedding cover in a ghillie suit trying to shoot un- suspecting animals with sharp sticks. Went to a spot right here by the house just after some meat. I have been focusing on a couple of mature bucks at the lake, but decided to go meat hunting. There were 3 does in the group and she gave me a good shot at about 15 yards, which I botched and hit high in the stomach. Got lucky and damaged her spine a little as she was partially crippled in the rear. Followed her for about 150 yards as she staggered/wobbled. I soon tired of that game and finally figured out she could not out run me. I ran her down and cut her throat. She is a young, maiden doe and will be yummy!!!:hungry:


----------



## cbigbear

Congrats & sweet skinning rack!!!


----------



## BOHO

awesome swine. did you use the woodsman elite? I put some 150 grainers on my Chinook set up. I love my DRT's but they only go 125 and it just isnt enough weight for good flight with my set up.


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> awesome swine. did you use the woodsman elite? I put some 150 grainers on my Chinook set up. I love my DRT's but they only go 125 and it just isnt enough weight for good flight with my set up.


I did use the Woodsman Elites, 150s. Probably my favorite all around broadheads. Nothing fancy, no rock star sponsors, no unicorn dust coating, no 2 foot cutting diameter. Just well made broadheads that fly true and penetrate like few others can. Yes Cbigbear, I really like my skinning racks! I have 2 you know, that one is 38 horsepower, the other one is 70 horsepower.:darkbeer:


----------



## cbigbear

swinestalker said:


> I did use the Woodsman Elites, 150s. Probably my favorite all around broadheads. Nothing fancy, no rock star sponsors, no unicorn dust coating, no 2 foot cutting diameter. Just well made broadheads that fly true and penetrate like few others can. Yes Cbigbear, I really like my skinning racks! I have 2 you know, that one is 38 horsepower, the other one is 70 horsepower.:darkbeer:


38 for does & the 70 for big bucks!!!!!


----------



## swinestalker

cbigbear said:


> 38 for does & the 70 for big bucks!!!!!


Well played, sir!


----------



## Khines2

This rain is killing me!!! First day I have been able to go in a few weeks and it is a damn monsoon out there.


----------



## BOHO

LOL its poured over here by the river since 6am. sometimes it lets up and sometimes not. one thing is for sure, we got some well needed rain. our plots needed it big time. I'm anxious to see what it does to the deer activity over the next couple weeks. I think the scrapes are really gonna blow up soon. tried to rattle up a buck sat am but all I managed to rattle up was a squirrel.


----------



## Khines2

Our plots needed it bad too up around Bolton. Wish it would've held off until sometime during the week.. Hoping to get some good hunts in next weekend.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Well I have been out of bow hunting for quite a few years, moving, work and finally got another bow 2 yrs ago and set it up, then comes back surgery, then one year later comes neck surgery. Managed to get go ahead from Doc 2 mths ago to start shooting again. Now for the comedy side of the story.....sitting in the stand Saturday AM just breaking daylight and I hear the intermittent crunching of leaves coming closer, pretty sure it's not a squirrel since it's so early. The stand is situated on edge of a food plot that is 10 yds wide but 250 yds long. I stand up and prepare for the shot, now the crunching is two critters as it gets closer located ahead and to my right on the other side of the plot. My breathing quickens just a bit and of course I get anxious as I hear a third cruncher behind me to my left. Suddenly I realize the limb I am looking at has legs! It was just light enough to see that he had a beam with very nice tines and he is standing in the food plot. I eased the bow up, settled the pin on the shoulder and let the arrow fly (fox one). What the #%<^%€£, I forgot all about the lumi nocks I put on the shafts and freaked when I saw this green lazier go zooming right over his back......da--it! Off he bounds leaving me with a how the heck did I miss look on my face. Now I hear a slight crunch then silence, next it see another limb easing into the food plot although slightly smaller, so here we go again, I get another arrow out of my quiver and place it on my string, the friggin lumi nock triggers, so hear I am thumping it with my finger trying to get it to go out fortunately the deer is looking the other way. It finally went out and I drew the bow back and settled the pin on the shoulder, however this time I put it where it felt right (you know when you've shot soo many arrows that the sight picture feels right). The buck turns to look in my direction as I launch missile number two (fox two). This time my green lazer went out halfway to impact but I heard that unmistakeable craaaaaack and away he went. I listened to him plowing thru the thicket until a loud crash then silence. So I sat back down and ya know I don't remember my knees shaking that bad when I was younger, they sounded like a cricket in a coffee can. So to continue this adventure, as I was waiting to let things settle I sent a text to a buddy hunting on another part of the lease, I heard the third cruncher again. It moved behind me in the thick stuff and slipped out into the food plot broadside at 20 yds, a big fat doe. I am not originally from MS and still get the regs confused so hear I am sending a text to my buddy, is it legal to take a doe if I have already killed a buck on same day? Now I'm sitting here silently telling my phone to hurry up and answer me as this doe mills along, I glance down at my friends reply....Yes. I look up and the doe is gone......da--it! To end the story, the reason I missed the first buck was I used the wrong pin while the deer was closer than I thought....darn rookie. The second buck was at 42 yds and I hit him a little further back than I wanted to. Fortunately, the shot was still lethal and he turned out to have a nice even 4 points on the left side and a spike on the right so I guess you could say he was a 4 Spike. The last I heard from the doe she is still milling around glad that I haven't upgraded from a slow iPhone 4 yet. As for me I am glad I can still hit those critters on occasion and if not at least make a fool of myself. Most importantly, It is good to be back in the woods!


----------



## BOHO

good luck khines !!! keep up posted with some pics 

great story alaska. congrats on your buck. wheres the pics? we gotta see pics or it doesnt count.  now you know about taking deer. they changed the law up this year. you can kill all 5 does in one day if you want to but still only 3 bucks, 1 per day. congrats again !!!


----------



## bigoman

Congrats swine and Mitchell, saw a lot of deer in ohio but wasn't able to connect. Weather is getting good( nasty right now) but the bucks should be moving, ready to hear some string music!


----------



## honker22

I finally got to hunt my new prop in Yazoo Hills. Went in blind but figured I was in a good funnel saturday morning. Had a monster body (I'm guessing 225-250) with an awful rack. Last year he was 4 or 5 yo and was a 4 point. This year he is a 6 point, bout 13 wide and maybe 13" beams, no tine is longer than 2 inches.... Long story short, something spooked him right under my tree. He finally gave me a shot at 55 yards but was on alert. My arrow flight was true but he did a 180 and took 2 steps by the time the arrow got there.

Lesson learned, that's my farthest shot on a deer but I felt comfortable. I should've know better. I saw a couple other bucks. A young 7 and 8 point.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Here he is, not big, not purdy, but good enough to break the ice.


----------



## blakenations

The good ole navy finally gave Me some time off so I'm headed to central Mississippi south delta area for 15 days. Time to try my luck on some public land in Mississippi. Really been missing hunting at home! Be my first season back in Mississippi in three years. Pulling this all night drive from Virginia right now so I can get a nap and be in the woods this evening. Anyone in that part of the state have any update for me. Seeing any scrapes, how the acorn crop do this year etc


----------



## BOHO

I'm in Vicksburg and we have tons of acorns. scrapes started popping up a couple weeks ago but just random right now. couple rubs but thats about it. Id say hunt a food source for sure. good luck and be really careful on that public ground. 

thats a fine buck alaska. congrats man. 

hope you get to drop the string soon big. good luck man 

great read honker. hope your able to get an arrow in him soon. remember Im right here if you need some help.


----------



## blakenations

Thank you boho I'll be as careful as I can try and get deep enough in to avoid the crowds


----------



## BOHO

hope you had good luck. I think next week theres gonna be alot of deer hit the ground


----------



## Creefer17

Go Dawgs.


----------



## BOHO

Hail State !!! Cant wait for the Egg Bowl Saturday. Hope Wallace is ok to play. 

Hope yall had better luck that I did this weekend. I didnt see a single deer, except hanging from the pole. lol a guy in my camp took his kid and he got a nice 6 point. his first ever. I think he's 7. He was some kind of excited. lol


----------



## 1seth

Saw some small bucks Saturday morning. Saw the two biggest coyote I have ever seen Saturday afternoon. Congratulations on the kid gettin his first buck, boho.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Congrats to the young ones first deer!


----------



## BOHO

Thanks guys. He was some kind of excited. I think if I get one soon I may act the same way after the year Ive had so far. lol


----------



## alaska_av8r

Can any of you guys recommend a club in the northern half of MS that successfully manages for quality bucks? I currently drive about 2 hrs down to the Houston MS area from Desoto county and that's about my driving limit. I am looking for a club that takes the management serious and has the acreage to do it. I used to be in a club that did that years ago in Georgia and it was a pleasure sitting in the woods seeing really nice bucks as we used to say not quite ripe on almost every outing. I haven't lived in MS long and I'm finding it tough to find a really good club. Makes it even tougher since i didn't grow up here and don't have the home grown knowledge and connections. I find I am just not fitting in with the shoot anything that moves group. I don't even mind if it's an archery only club.


----------



## flyin51

Look into the Coahoma Conservation League. Its pretty pricey, but a nice place. My older brother joined it, but hasn't hunted much thus far. Its on the river near Rena Lara.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Tks flyin51 I will give them a look, do they have a website?


----------



## buckhunter2705

Got some small ones on cam on some property I haven't hunted in a few years. I know there's a nice one in there some where. Gonna replant plots and let the young 6 grow a little more. Think I may let my nephew and son take a try at the cow horns. Not to bad for the coast and marsh. Only about 5 miles from the beaches on the coast


----------



## alaska_av8r

Good cam shots


----------



## Peewee31

not a bow kill but I love hunting with my daughter. This is her third year shooting and her third mature buck. She has hunted with me since she was 3.


----------



## BOHO

congrats peewee !!! I just got back from camp and havent seen but 1 scrub buck since season opened. hopefully things will get better but prolly not. lol heard they are gonna start logging us this coming week


----------



## Fbcoach39

Looking for a Hoyt dealer in north Mississippi or anyone that migh have Hoyt Charger the would like to sell?


----------



## PDub1371

Anyone know of any bow only clubs around central ms


----------



## alaska_av8r

Tell her congrats peewee


----------



## Fbcoach39

I have a little situation I need some help with guys. I went Saturday to Hunter Hollow in Oxford and bought a Mathews Craze bow. With that being said I get home and my wife informs me she has already purchased me a bow for Christmas. So I call hunters hollow this morning to see if I could return it and they say no. So now I need to sell this brand new Mathews Craze with sight, removable quiver and whisker biscuit. The whole set up cost me 419 + tax but I will take 375. If anyone has a wife or chid they woud like to get into archery this is a great bow. Draw length is from 19-30. Draw weight from 15-70. If anyone is interested let me know. Thanks guys and happy hunting.


----------



## BOHO

pdub, Id ask on facebook and craigslist. Maybe you can get lucky. 

good luck with the sale fb. your local craigslist would be a good place to list it as well. 

thought the loggers were fixing to take us over right here before the rut but looks like they decided to cut somewhere else. maybe thats my luck changing. I havent seen but 1 scrub buck since gun season opened.


----------



## flyin51

Anybody in the Delta seeing any rut activity yet? I saw a small 8 chasin does on the food plot last Wednesday, but nothing since.


----------



## bayouarcher

Not much in our area near Hamburg / Roxie. Seeing some does. Bucks aren't even showing up on cameras. Lots of acorns though so you know they're getting healthy for the rut...


----------



## 1seth

Teenths of December for us as far as big bucks chasing. I haven't been seeing anything which haven't hunted much either. Trying to stay out with this weather were having. People around our area are hunting and not seeing anything so letting my place rest.


----------



## Fbcoach39

2nd morning in a row that have seen a mature buck chasing in Panola County


----------



## alaska_av8r

Chasing in Sardis, not chasing in Houston


----------



## BOHO

I had a doe bring a nice 8 by friday. Wasnt able to get on him as they were moving too fast. only thing I saw other than an old mangy yote I shot on the way back to the 4 wheeler.


----------



## swinestalker

Not much rut activity down here on the river yet(Wilkinson/Adams county). One giant 200 class buck was killed at Lake Mary during bow season, but have not heard of many other big bucks being taken.


----------



## BOHO

neighbors wife killed her first this evening. nice 8 point. 180 lbs. was by himself but looking for does. came out in a big field on the hunt. tarsals were black,wet and stinky. looks like its fixing to be on like a chicken bone.


----------



## PDub1371

Sitting in a tree now waiting. Let you know what I see


----------



## buckhunter2705

not a bow kill or buck. But I've finally broke the curse and got over being snake bit and put one down for a dirt nap


----------



## BOHO

pdub, are you still in that tree man? lol hope you had good luck. 

good job buck !! Im still looking for my first of the year as well and im not gonna be picky !!! I did get a compound on a trade in here yesterday. I got it set up to fit me nd I actually made my longest shot ever with a compound this evening, in the yard. lol if it wasnt 50 yards it was tickling it. missed the dot by only a couple inches. pretty good for this old man with bad eyes. Bow is AWESOME !!!


----------



## PDub1371

I had 2 young bucks move through in a hurry with their side to the ground in the morning. I don't think the big boys are hot yet here in rankin


----------



## swinestalker

Been huntin hard last 2 days, all day. Seen several does, no bucks, no hogs, no chasing. Having one of my slowest years in a long time, shot opportunities have been far and few between. Had a rat a few yards in front of me when an owl buzzed within inches of my head and caught him. Scared the bejesus out of me, but at least it was a little excitement.


----------



## BOHO

wow. that is exciting swine. reminds me a couple years ago I was watching a bottom and right at dark a duck flew off the creek and scared me to death. about 20 ft up an owl grabbed him and took him down. it was awesome. I guess the owl thought he was dead cause when he turned him loose the duck took off. lol 

just saw a 20" 10 point in a guys truck on the hwy. one of the nicest bucks Ive ever seen.


----------



## JRAINEY

Seen 4 bucks chasing 1 doe yesterday near Sardis , other than that deer movement in general 
Has been slow this week.


----------



## bigoman

Saw a young eight bumping does here east central MS, have gotten a few new pics of bigger bucks but all at night


----------



## BOHO

Just starting up here. Guy killed a 190lb 9 point yesterday. Was one of 5 bucks chasing her. Other than that no activity.


----------



## PDub1371

this weather isn't helping. I'm ready for a cold front before I have to get the thermacell back out


----------



## swinestalker

Rain is coming, maybe this next front will get things going down here. Very little deer movement lately, however, a guy that hunts with one of my friends did get a 170 class 13 point at the lake friday.


----------



## BOHO

I had to spray my neck and ears yesterday to keep the skeeters at bay. I checked out a piece of ground by the house today at lunch but I didnt see anything that excited me there either. At least Im having a blast shooting my Obsession Knightmare. Hope I can break through with the 308 and then whack a couple with it before I run out of time. Cool snap supposed to be coming thru Friday so hopefully this coming weekend they will break out. I'll be on vacation til Jan.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Not too much happening here in George county either. Maybe it will pick up around the 10th of Jan. which is normally the start of the rut here. Good luck everyone.


----------



## WBogle

Been hunting hard all year and have killed 3 does and a 130" 10pt. Been an interesting year so far. Saw the first chase of the year, the buck had a big body but couldnt tell how big he was.


----------



## JRN11

WBogle said:


> Been hunting hard all year and have killed 3 does and a 130" 10pt. Been an interesting year so far. Saw the first chase of the year, the buck had a big body but couldnt tell how big he was.


What county?


----------



## WBogle

Adams County specifically Annas Bottom, Natchez Ms


----------



## mitchell

Nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## swinestalker

WBogle said:


> Adams County specifically Annas Bottom, Natchez Ms


I hunt some in that area too, land of giants. Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## JRN11

WBogle said:


> Adams County specifically Annas Bottom, Natchez Ms


Adams County has some monsters. Congrats!


----------



## WBogle

Yeah Adams County is unreal, I saw a deer this summer eating out of a bean field if he is killed he will go over 200" easy. It was probably the biggest deer i have ever seen.


----------



## swinestalker

There will be numerous 200+ inch bucks killed in the Wilkinson, Adams and Jefferson county corridor, but most, if not all will remain unknown. How times have changed, used to be a big buck would be paraded around in a truck till he rotted, now most folks try to hide them from the public.


----------



## bayouarcher

I'm hoping to see some bucks chasing does during the holiday break. Hadn't seen or heard of any chasing activity myself but was happy to see that nice ten pt. that JRN got. Anyone else have any chasing reports?


----------



## BGagner

Tagging for later, great thread. I hunt in AL and MS so I'm interested in both!


----------



## WBogle

I know of several people who have killed bucks pushing 200" in the last 5 years and the only one that is well known is the buck that Will Rives killed a few ago back that was the archery state record for a short while. Shortly after he killed that buck I was able to put my hands the horns, the feeling of holding the horns to a state record is amazing it would only be beaten if you had killed the deer yourself.


----------



## BOHO

thats a great buck !!! congrats. I had a doe bring a decent 8 by me on Dec 5th and have seen 1 small 8 and a unknown deer about 200 yards thru the woods and thats it. I hope I can get one on the ground soon. Time is running out quick. Been a awful long time that Ive gone a year and not killed anything.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Beautiful buck....just FYI this past Saturday had a buck chasing a doe and grunting like crazy near Houston,MS


----------



## BOHO

moon is right and this next cold front on friday is bringing a lot of rain or thats what they are sayin right now. I cant help but think sat is gonna be a great day to be in the woods.


----------



## boovan

I'm off from friday until the tuesday after the 1st, with the extended forecast, i'm thinking it might be a good few weeks.


----------



## BOHO

I hope your right boovan. My vacation starts Friday as well and its supposed to storm all day and into the night. lol I'll get plenty of rest cause Im hitting it hard next week. swine sent me a pic earlier. I tell ya, its a good thing Ive helped him with all my hunting knowledge or I dont know where he'd be. LOL that boy is something else. jealous doesnt begin to describe it


----------



## cbigbear

K I'm tuned in to see the pics. I'll just put my jaw on the floor now in preparation!!!!!


----------



## PDub1371

Found some monster acorns still dropping that the deer are hammering


----------



## cmd242

Monster 6 point


----------



## StringMusic16

I think Saturday is going to kick off our rut in SW Mississippi. It's supposed to rain 2.5 inches over Thursday and Friday and Saturday will be dry, overcast, and not break 52 degrees all day. Those bucks will be on their feet and cruising, if not chasing. Our peak is historically between Christmas and New Year's Day. I'm taking Dec. 26-Jan. 5 off and I'll be in the stand the whole time!


----------



## PDub1371

Where'd you kill him cmd242. Looks like one I've seen around the east brandon exit


----------



## swinestalker

If you are in SW Mississippi and know how to properly hunt a scrapeline, now is the time!:darkbeer:


----------



## BOHO

Great buck !! Congrats. One of the biggest 6's Ive seen. 

Come on swine. You gotta do better than that man !!! Haha


----------



## cmd242

PDub1371 said:


> Where'd you kill him cmd242. Looks like one I've seen around the east brandon exit


Washington county. Scored 117"


----------



## cbigbear

swinestalker said:


> If you are in SW Mississippi and know how to properly hunt a scrapeline, now is the time!:darkbeer:


Does that beer mug mean you had success properly hunting a scrape line in SW MS????


----------



## JRN11

swinestalker said:


> If you are in SW Mississippi and know how to properly hunt a scrapeline, now is the time!:darkbeer:


I'm curious as to what your method of properly hunting a scrape line is? I've never done it much, but a buddy of mine got me to thinking about it. My main method of hunting the rut has always been sitting power lines to catch cruising bucks crossing.


----------



## swinestalker

cbigbear said:


> Does that beer mug mean you had success properly hunting a scrape line in SW MS????


That beer mug means that I love me some German Beer! But, yes I was fortunate enough to intercept a nice buck scent checking srapes from the safety of downwind cover, or so he thought!


----------



## swinestalker

JRN11 said:


> I'm curious as to what your method of properly hunting a scrape line is? I've never done it much, but a buddy of mine got me to thinking about it. My main method of hunting the rut has always been sitting power lines to catch cruising bucks crossing.


Scrape hunting is tricky when it comes to mature bucks. Timing is everything, and you really have to spend alot of time in the woods to get a sense of when the time is right. The time is perfect when just a few does here and there are starting to come in. At this point, mature bucks will start scent checking scrapes near thick cover from down wind during the day. They generally will only check scrapes located in places that allow them to stay in thick cover and not expose themselves by actually coming to the scrape. If you find a scrape line in pretty, open woods or anywhere that does not have very thick cover in close proximity, you need not waste your time because these will likely only be checked at night by mature bucks. Find you one in or near a thicket and set up 50 -100 yards downwind. You got to get in the thick stuff with them for it to work.


----------



## Swampbuck00

Very interesting Swine, with these sort of scenarios once these spots become active I struggle with how often I can get away with hunting it. Do you hunt it multiple times once the time is right or is it a one and done type thing. In these thick areas I figure the deer to be bedding very close nearby, do you have a feel of where and how far away they are bedding to set up so you don't bust the bedding or do you just set up downwind of the scrape line? Sometimes the bedding is hard for me to locate in the thicker areas so I'm never sure if I should take a best guess and just set up on the downwind side of the scrapes line or take the time to figure out the bedding at the risk of stomping up the area so was curious how best to handle this?


----------



## BOHO

glad it worked for ya swine. with all this rain they should be checking scrapes saturday as soon as it quits. problem is I havent found any scrape lines. lol I have seen a couple small ones at random but thats about it. I'm gonna have to stick to travel areas and hope something comes by. Since I havent killed a deer in 50 weeks Im not gonna be picky. a buck not meeting our criteria is the only thing getting a pass


----------



## swinestalker

Swampbuck, the timing is very tricky. Bucks mostly run scrapes at night and there are only a few days when the urgency and anticipation pressures mature bucks to check during daylight. What starts it is the urgency, maybe a couple of ladies start wearing that special perfume, but there really are not any does ready to play ball yet. Bucks will frantically look for receptive does and part of that is checking scrapes. It's like a bunch of sailors who get back to land after 6 months at sea, they are going on the prowl for ladies. As soon as does start being receptive, the scrape game is pretty much over, at least for mature deer. They will be busy entertaining the ladies. If I find a scrape in the right place, and it is the right time(pre rut just when the does are starting to ripen), I will hunt it every chance I get if wind conditions are right for them to check the scrape from downwind in cover. I'm in deep SW ms and it is that special time now. It will be gone in a few short days and mature bucks will be spending most of their time with the ladies instead of checking scrapes. I would venture to guess that the window is gone in the mid to north parts of the state already.


----------



## flyin51

Im in the MS Delta, within 4-5 miles of the levee, and we jus aint seeing any rut activity. I've been outta state for the last 5 yrs, but everybody says its usually ON right now. Anybody else near me seeing better? We had some guys quail hunt the whole place with dogs on 12/10, and damn it seems like none of our deer came back. We have close to 800 acres of CRP with 5 food plots spaced throughout.


----------



## swinestalker

Good luck to everyone, I'm headed back to the swamp and out of touch with civilization for a few days. Have not had time to download any pics, however, did send some to my friend and originator of this thread, Boho. I formally give him my blessing to post them if he so desires.:darkbeer:


----------



## cbigbear

swinestalker said:


> Good luck to everyone, I'm headed back to the swamp and out of touch with civilization for a few days. Have not had time to download any pics, however, did send some to my friend and originator of this thread, Boho. I formally give him my blessing to post them if he so desires.:darkbeer:


Good luck, what I'm I saying better yet poor deer!!! Headed that way in the morning send a dink North to me.


----------



## BOHO

well since swine didnt post a pic and that is required if you mention killing a good one, I'll do it for him.


----------



## JRN11

Very nice deer Swine! And great advice!


----------



## 1seth

Nice bucks gents. Bucks getting that loving feeling in yazoo. Had a good eight point bumping does in the rain this afternoon. Next few days should b good.


----------



## 1seth

Well, I lied. besides Friday afternoon I saw no other signs of deer rutting. Saw some small bucks and some does but no rut activity whatsoever. Matter of fact kind of surprised at the lack of scrapes, rubs and overall deer activity. Most adult does still had fawns with them so makes me believe it's not happening at night either. I hunted pretty much all day sat, sun, and today and the coolest thing that I saw was a bobcat that walked right under my stand. It needs to get cold like everywhere our deer movement goes up exponentially when days are mid 40's and lows in the 20's.. 

Swine, another nice buck man with the stick and string and nice shot. Looks like he almost had a drop on one side.


----------



## BOHO

Ive been hunting hard the last few days and have hardly seen a deer. I did have a buck run a doe behind me the other evening and heard a buck come off the hill across the ditch. He sounded like he was gonna head across the bottom and I wouldnt see him so I hit my can call a couple times. Here he comes and stopped in a thicket, of course. Wind switched again for the 645th time in the last 2 hours and that was that.


----------



## Kingfish750

I killed this one Saturday at 3:45 pushing two does. Not dogging them hard, but not letting them get very far away. Jasper County


----------



## BOHO

nice one King !!! congrats man


----------



## BOHO

I just wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas. I know we have all been good boys and girls so Santa will be appreciative.  Be safe the rest of the hunting season and I hope your 2015 is your best year ever. God Bless. Tom


----------



## bayouarcher

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## BOHO

well I know yall braved the rain and stacked up some critters today. lets see some pics !!!!


----------



## swinestalker

Back from Alberta Canada and ready to get after some critterage!:darkbeer:


----------



## BOHO

guess everybody is still sleeping from eating too much at Christmas swine. glad you made it back safe. good luck this week man


----------



## PDub1371

I've got a faktor 30 for sale rigged out for $1200


----------



## BOHO

hey pdub, as soon as a mod sees your post they will prolly delete it or move it. they want the classifieds to stay in the classifieds. may wanna look at craigslist too.


----------



## 1seth

not much action here pretty much a rainout Saturday did go out sunday after we duck hunted and saw 3 does and a small buck at about 1:30pm. then the rain started pretty heavy again, I was soaked and decided to call it a day come home and see the family.


----------



## jkm97

I killed a buck checking a scrape at first light Saturday morning. It's been a slow year for me. Between having our second child in early October and building a house, I haven't gotten out too much. This one made number four, all killed with my Black Widow.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Congrats Kingfish and JK...


----------



## alaska_av8r

I have a series of shots that are quite interesting, the first is of a doe visiting a scrape and she puts her scent on the licking branch above, 










a short while later a spike visits and does the same, 










then a small buck appears stands on his hind legs and does the same, 










then the bigger buck does and spends quite a bit of time there spreading his scent,









in the end it appears he is quite upset with the younger bucks leaving their scent and he grabs the limb in his mouth and shakes the &^%$# out of it, 









Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## 1seth

nice work jk looks like you getting the hang of it with that bow. I keep wanting to try a longbow or recurve out but I have to admit I like having that compound for that extra reach.


----------



## 1seth

cool pics


----------



## BOHO

good job jk !!! congrats man. 

great pics alaska. hope you get some more soon. 

just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year. Please be safe and good luck hunting the remainder of the season. Jan 31 will be here before you know it.


----------



## jkm97

Yep, it's about to start winding down. I've had three does and a spike walk by this morning so far, maybe something else is lurking.


----------



## BOHO

I have given up at my camp. on the rare times I do see a deer the wind swirls and they are gone before they get close. I have access to another spot and I checked some of it yesterday. It looks promising. Hope I can get 2 there before Jan 31 to give us enough meat to make it til next year.


----------



## swinestalker

Got this nice 8 on Homochitto National Forest last monday morning. Nice deer for public land. Been hard at it guiding my son down in the MS river swamps. Going all weekend, rain, shine, tornado or whatever!


----------



## 1seth

another one bites the dust..... >>--------->


----------



## cbigbear

Congrats Swine.


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

Hey guys I have posted on here in a while, but have been keeping up with y'all. I put this up this morning. Check it out. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2390915&p=1071986319#post1071986319


----------



## swinestalker

Simply awesome Dreamer! The smile on that little boys face is the greatest trophy a father can obtain. :thumbs_up


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

swinestalker said:


> Simply awesome Dreamer! The smile on that little boys face is the greatest trophy a father can obtain. :thumbs_up


Thanks Stalker. Man that is an awesome public land buck, and with traditional equipment is nothing short of amazing. Your posts have always amazed me. I envy your ability to consistently kill huge bucks with a traditional bow. I started two years ago hunting with a recurve during bow season and a compound during gun season. Still not even a doe with my recurve.


----------



## BOHO

great buck swine. congrats man. 

great pic bbdreamer. congrats to the young man. will make a lifetime memory for sure.


----------



## swinestalker

bigbuckdreamer said:


> Thanks Stalker. Man that is an awesome public land buck, and with traditional equipment is nothing short of amazing. Your posts have always amazed me. I envy your ability to consistently kill huge bucks with a traditional bow. I started two years ago hunting with a recurve during bow season and a compound during gun season. Still not even a doe with my recurve.


I've been shooting trad bows for over 30 years. I tried for a few years to mix compounds in some and it just did not work for me. My time with compounds took time from my traditional shooting, and traditional is a demanding, jealous lover. My traditional shooting ability suffered as a result. Don't get me wrong, I took some very nice bucks with compounds, but it just was not the same for me. To do both well is very difficult, mainly due to traditional being so demanding. If you hunt with trad the way you hunt with compounds, you will likely be very dis appointed. Most folks think trad is such a dis-advantage. That is simply not the case. While it is very time consuming and difficult to obtain skill with one, once attained, trad is a far more effective hunting weapon at close ranges. If you are sniping deer in a food plot at 40 yards, compound has the advantage. If you are tring to kill a buck running around a thicket after a hot doe at 25 yards, advantage Traditional. If you have to shoot quickly, trad all the way. If you have to shoot from a bad position, trad is king. Moving target, no problem with trad. Trad is better at virtually everything except long range sniping, if the archer has the skill. There in lies the rub, the proper skill with trad takes years of commitment.


----------



## BOHO

very well spoken swine. for me, shooting a sighted compound is similar to shooting a gun. I dont really have to practice much to be effective, as long as the bow is set up to fit you. I can go out after a couple weeks of not shooting it and hit pretty well to 30 yards. I dont shoot past that at deer. That allows me to spend more time with my Chinook, which I have neglected for awhile now. Shame on me.  I havent picked up a bow in awhile since I cant even get a shot with a rifle. lol Meat in the freezer comes first for me. If I can get one next weekend I will use the bow for the remainder. 

On a side note, I now have access to a property other than my lease. Its a small property but seems to hold a lot of deer. Im going to start a salt lick around March but what else can i do in the spring and summer to help the deer out? Like helping the does with the fawns and helping the bucks grow bigger horns? I was thinking of planting some cow peas in May or so. Also that will help keep deer on and close to the place for bow season. I'm also going to fertilize some oaks with triple 13 around April.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Congrats Swine, very nice deer!


----------



## jwatts

Man that is another fine deer Swine. You sure can put em down with a stick bow. I typically break my longbow out toward the end of season. It's getting time. Unless I take my son with me to sit a box stand I plan to finish the season out with archery equipment, most likely my longbow.


----------



## BOHO

I was gonna go after a deer this sat am but my aunt is fixing to pass. I need to go visit her for the last time. My folks had a wreck the other day. hit a big 8 point. Cant win for losing. Knock on wood.


----------



## 1seth

Dang boho, hope the folks are okay and sorry about your aunt crossing the river.


----------



## BOHO

Thanks. At least she wont be suffering any longer. Many years of smoking and she cant breath. Nothing else they can do for her. On a side note, I got some access to a place close by to hunt this year and it fell thru today. I tell ya, Im gonna put a penny in my shoe and find a rabbits foot to keep in my pocket. Something has to change soon. :dontknow: one positive is when I have years like this in the past, something great happens to break the bad luck. Maybe I'll win the lottery. LOL


----------



## wdtorque

Mighty nice deer Swine.
Hang in there BOHO, life is full of cycles.
Dozier
Accuracy beats speed


----------



## BOHO

well I didnt see any deer but I saw some fresh tracks !!! things are looking up !!! my Aunt has now gone on to be with The Lord. May she RIP. Will miss you Aunt B


----------



## 1seth

Sorry to hear that boho. Put my uncle on a buck I have been after and he managed to get him Friday Afternoon. He only comes up about once a year to our place so I was just as happy for him to get him. I saw one decent 8 point and some does.


----------



## 1seth

Here is another pic I took that I thought turned out good, thought I would share


----------



## swinestalker

Very nice Seth! Congrats to unc!:thumbs_up


----------



## BOHO

ok guys. its getting down to the nut cutting now. anybody that hasnt killed one better tighten up !!! Im hopefully done with funerals for awhile so maybe I can get in a little hunting before the 31st. Good luck to all. Also if there is anybody fairly close to Warren county with a pig problem and you need some help, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Not sure if I'll get to hunt again but I feel good about the season and hope the 7 pt I let walk the last few days will make it to next year he should be a fine fellow then, I'll try to post pics later, good luck everyone!


----------



## 1seth

Had a pretty good weekend, had a 14 inch eight point at 20 yards sat afternoon, saw one doe sunday afternoon, and this morning had a doe with a pretty good buck behind her coming back to lay up at day break. He held up for a bit and she ended up getting behind me and caught my scent and bolted. Needless to say he didn't hang around either. Hopefully can make it happen next week or I am going out with one doe this year. I hate to shoot a doe this time of year but my trigger finger is itching bad. Im glad that little eight had a perfect rack and looked like he was 2 years old because I was definitely trying to justify it.


----------



## BOHO

only 12 dys of this season left. this has been my worst year by far since I was away so much in college. I put in a good bit of hunting time with very little results. at least it was a safe year and we did have a lot of kids hunt and take their first deer.


----------



## BOHO

even a blind hog finds an acorn every once in awhile. got a 135# doe at 5:55 yesterday evening. less than 5 minutes of light left but I'll take her. Hope every one else is having successful and safe hunts as well.


----------



## jkm97

Good job Boho. Where are the pics?


----------



## BOHO

Thanks JK. This is not a good pic but its the only one I have. I knew Cato would want proof that I wasnt making it up. lol My flashlight went dead and was right at dark when I shot so this is the best I got.


----------



## jkm97

Big ole girl


----------



## swinestalker

Nice Boho! She looks delicious!:darkbeer:


----------



## Fbcoach39

Need some help guys. Can I purchase new limbs for my Hoyt Charger. I want to go down in the draw weight. Limbs I have now are 60-70 would like limbs that go from 50-60


----------



## JRN11

Fbcoach39 said:


> Need some help guys. Can I purchase new limbs for my Hoyt Charger. I want to go down in the draw weight. Limbs I have now are 60-70 would like limbs that go from 50-60


I'm sure you could. I would consider selling it in the AT classifieds and buying a new bow there as well. Or maybe do a trade. It would save you money, because I bet those limbs aren't cheap.


----------



## dosse

I wrapped mine up likely this past Friday after work with a doe. Never could get a buck here at home, but got my Kansas buck and Kansas doe then 4 does here in ms. Another great year in the books. I'm almost ready for it to end though.


----------



## BOHO

Thanks guys. She will be some fine eating for sure. 

fb, I'd do as stated above as well. Just trade for a 50-60 or sell and buy another bow, unless for some reason you want both sets of limbs. 

congrats on your great season dosse. this was my worst in years but next year I'm gonna really work on em like swine does, except mine wont have horns. lol


----------



## Daddymac

*Best Bow Buck*

My best bow buck to date, 1/27/2015 Lauderdale county.


----------



## txcookie

wow look at this beast of a thread!!! I found it way late. My first year here in Pearl Mississippi moved back in OCT and am loving it here so far. Missed any chance of getting a lease so I have only been able to hunt WMA which is pretty dang tough with a bow. Killed a doe there and found a small parcel of land here in Pearl which produced a doe. Any advice on getting a lease for next yr.


----------



## txcookie

swinestalker said:


> Got this nice 8 on Homochitto National Forest last monday morning. Nice deer for public land. Been hard at it guiding my son down in the MS river swamps. Going all weekend, rain, shine, tornado or whatever!
> View attachment 2122373


Public land trad trophy wow!!! Incredible kill congrats


----------



## BOHO

awesome buck daddymac !!! congrats man

tx, glad your enjoying Pearl. I work in Clinton so maybe we can hook up and shoot a few sometime. As far as the lease, just keep an eye on craigslist and if your on facebook, keep an eye on the ms deer and turkey pages. ex, mississippi whitetails swine kills a lot of good bucks every year on the ground with his trad equipment. he's who we all wanna be when we grow up. lmao seriously, he's a wealth of knowledge and tries to help people like me become better hunters.


----------



## swinestalker

Beauty Daddymac! Congrats. Have not been here in a while as I've been very busy trying to shoot un- suspecting animals with sharp sticks! Actually finished up my deer season a couple of weeks ago with a fat little national forest buck. That was my limit of 3 bucks, and I've decided to lay off does in the national forest as the deer numbers have gotten so low. Been after pigs and yotes ever since to no avail. The pigs and coyotes are really kicking my butt this year! Going after ducks tomorrow with my son, really hope some mallards are flying so he can get some trigger time.


----------



## 1seth

Nice Mac daddy


----------



## OxMan80

First year bowhunting. So far I'm totally skunked. I've watched, read, tried. No luck. 1 more day, and luckily I'm off work so I can hunt the whole day. So I'm basically not coming out of the tree until dark. 
I'll take anything at this point as my freezer is empty having been trying to get something legal in arrow range all season. I passed on a spike, and a 6 point (WMA rules must kill a doe first) which is just adding insult to injury.
Wish me luck tomorrow because once it's over it's over. I learned a lot though this season so I plan to be double prepared come next season.


----------



## BOHO

were you able to do any good Ox? 

I got a lot accomplished yesterday at camp. found some huge rubs and a good bit of sign. Ive been in there a couple times and havent seen squat so must all be at night. hopefully I can catch them early next year before they go nocturnal.


----------



## 1seth

Finally had some good duck hunting the last weekend. Don't post much about ducks on here since it's not a duck hunting forum but had to share. Good Bag of pintails, mallards, gw teal, gadwalls, and some spoonies.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Finished my first season going bow only and lucked up and tagged out. It was a very blessed and unforgettable season!


----------



## BOHO

great pics OMH. congrats on a fine season. I went scouting this morning and found several good spots for next year. Even managed to get a squirrel. lol We had a lot of good bucks survive this year so we are all very excited about next year.


----------



## BOHO

anybody finding any sheds yet?


----------



## swinestalker

Maybe a bit early. Was pig hunting the other night and saw a nice buck, still had both antlers.


----------



## 1seth

Nice pics and congrats on a good year mossy.


----------



## BOHO

I havent found any sheds yet but I did get a pic of a nice buck last week. Should have gotten a bunch more but my trail cam wasnt the best. Its all good though. Gonna stop foolin with cams and just go more from sign and terrain.


----------



## dosse

Still seeing bucks with antlers but there are plentyl on the ground. I have picked up 28 antlers so far in three counties. 2/3 fresh. All small to avg. Hope to add some more this weekend


----------



## alaska_av8r

Folks a group of us are trying to start a QDM club this year, we are in the process of scouting properties and the club will likely be located somewhere from Grenada to Houston to Oxford. if you aren't familiar with QDM visit QDMA dot com. If you are interested in the club send me an email. My addy is my username exactly as shown above at yahoo dot com. We will be trying to keep the price in $1500-2000 range.


----------



## txcookie

Cook really needs a bow lease. Near jackson. I just need meat


----------



## swinestalker

Just got back in the country from a dive trip. Was looking forward to shed hunting at lake Mary, but ol man river is about to put it all underwater.


----------



## PDub1371

[QUOTE =txcookie;1072533783]Cook really needs a bow lease. Near jackson. I just need meat[/QUOTE]
I second that
I

Ii


----------



## PDub1371

Definitely need a bow lease near jackson


----------



## 6APPEAL

Same here. Something close to Jackson.


----------



## swinestalker

Still seeing some bucks with horns, but they are going fast.


----------



## BOHO

went to camp sunday. no turkey sign, no sheds and hardly a deer track. hopefully they will be back by October


----------



## swinestalker

Lake is flooded, hand grabbing season does not look too good. Bumble bee bow season has been good though!


----------



## BOHO

I have shot a few bees too but its been a loooong time. We have gotten a ton of rain and more on the way according to the forecast. I havent shot a bow in a long time except teaching my new girlfriend about shooting. I need to shoot some before it gets too hot.


----------



## BOHO

Ive been busier than a one armed paper hanger. I hope yall are doing ok. Bow season will be here before you know it. Extravaganza is only 8 weeks away


----------



## txcookie

No lease for this implant. Oh well bienville ain't that bad.......


----------



## BOHO

dont give up yet. nows the time when clubs are looking for members. keep an eye on craigslist and facebook and the paper


----------



## BOHO

Extravaganza starts July 31st this year. You know its getting close when that comes around. Heat has been bad lately but for the most part this year, it hasnt been bad in the Burg. Lots of rain so hopefully the oaks will produce good this fall.


----------



## Archman2013

Hey guys, I'm wanting to spray some herbicide on some of my plots to kill all the grass, weeds etc before I plant in September. My question is after I spray how long do I need to wait before I replant each plot? thanks!


----------



## AWeghorst

Sweet! Mississippi Bowhunters! Rankin County here, Puckett to be exact!


----------



## buckhunter2705

Well went and dropped the money on a new bow. Just got to wait on it to show up. Can't wait for bow season. This hopefully will be my redemption series since last year was nothing but bad luck and misses.


----------



## Autumnrider

I do the Guido's Web in trees of North MS. 90% public


----------



## BOHO

welcome to the thread guys. it's normally fairly slow here until August and then the thread starts picking up. feel free to post any pics of kills,bows or whatever is allowed on the site.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Yes sir , starting to get that feeling.


----------



## Mississippi66

Hidden Danger said:


> Yes sir , starting to get that feeling.


Yeah me too. Been shooting every morning before I head off to work. Got new strings on the way. 3 months till we at it again!!


----------



## jkm97

Gettin ready myself


----------



## alaska_av8r

yeah for me I have been so busy trying to get that new club started that I haven't even picked up my bow, and now that we have land I think my time is gonna get less and less.....
I never completely got the ol stick and string dialed in to suit my tastes last year before season, I did take a 5 pt and that was a good way to break the ice after all of those years not being able to shoot. So I need to make some time for the pro shop, pick up another dozen arrows and do some more tuning...

also looking for ideas on setting up a temporary camp, its a weyerhaeuser tract so it will be a dry camp until we get enough members, then we may have a location with power and water....so what can I put up as temp bunkhouse in the meantime, that will still be useful once a permanent camp is established....looking for suggestions.

tim

just realized I never updated info here on the club, we picked up 3169 acres 20 miles south of Oxford to start a QDM club, will have 25 members, dues $1400, we will be establishing a no hunting deer safe zone in the center appx 75 acres, then around that will be a 200 yd perimeter of archery only, anyway if anyone is interested let me know...


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Hey guys, Copiah County hunter here. I've always hunted in a camp or private land, but last year I only hunted wma. Got in a camp this year in southeast hinds county, the Trace runs through the middle of it so I'm pretty excited for this season!


----------



## jkm97

Anything around the Trace should be good.

Sounds like you got a nice spot on the works too, Tim.


----------



## Whitetail3470

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Hey guys, Copiah County hunter here. I've always hunted in a camp or private land, but last year I only hunted wma. Got in a camp this year in southeast hinds county, the Trace runs through the middle of it so I'm pretty excited for this season!


Near Utica, MS?


----------



## alaska_av8r

Hailey I am in another club that has property along the trace near Houston and it is pretty nice hunting, you will enjoy it. Thanks jkm hopefully it will be, still have a lot of work ahead.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Whitetail3470 said:


> Near Utica, MS?


That's exactly right, just past Utica where the trace crosses 27


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

alaska_av8r said:


> Hailey I am in another club that has property along the trace near Houston and it is pretty nice hunting, you will enjoy it. Thanks jkm hopefully it will be, still have a lot of work ahead.


Good words to hear, I hope it's a good year


----------



## Whitetail3470

Hailey_Phillips said:


> That's exactly right, just past Utica where the trace crosses 27


Take a right on Old Port Gibson Rd.?


----------



## txcookie

Oh man this wma stuff sux.


----------



## alaska_av8r

WMA stuff?


----------



## txcookie

Public hunting in ms with a bow. I really need a lease


----------



## jkm97

txcookie said:


> Public hunting in ms with a bow. I really need a lease


I killed bunches of them on an East MS WMA while in college. I now mostly hunt private land, but for time not quality. My local WMA is as good or better as my private land, it's just a farther drive for me and I rarely have time to hunt it with two small kids.


----------



## alaska_av8r

lol tx, you should see turkey season public land hunting, woooo weeee

well if you wanna join a club we have openings, but it is a QDM club


----------



## txcookie

I'm an E6 with a tight budget. Clubs are more pricy than I thought they would be. Trying to stumble across something small and local and sub 600


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Whitetail3470 said:


> Take a right on Old Port Gibson Rd.?


You must know the place, or be a member that I haven't met yet haha


----------



## BOHO

I hunt on old port gibson rd as well. I'm about 6 miles west of the crossroads


----------



## alaska_av8r

understood TX, I used to be an E4 so I know how tight the budget can be, there are some clubs out there in the 5-600 range, just keep your eyes open.

tim


----------



## Whitetail3470

Hailey_Phillips said:


> You must know the place, or be a member that I haven't met yet haha


You guys hunt our north border. Section land I believe.


----------



## BOHO

swinestalker usually has some good pics and stories to post. he must be either working too much or out chasing pigs. hopefully he will be along soon. any of you newer guys shoot trad?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Whitetail3470 said:


> You guys hunt our north border. Section land I believe.


Oh ok, yeah it's 16 section I think. This will be my first year there


----------



## olemossyhorns

The river flooding is interrupting my camera deployments currently. I made a special trip up to my woods due to watching the river stages and luckily I timed it just right before several went under! I'm chomping at the bit for the bottom to fall out so I can get all my cams out.


----------



## nicktkd

New to Mississippi here(Corinth) just got into a sweet club, really looking forward to this season


----------



## Autumnrider

nicktkd said:


> New to Mississippi here(Corinth) just got into a sweet club, really looking forward to this season


What club? I'm from corinth


----------



## nicktkd

It's over around Chapman's off cr 744...its a Pickwick timber lease.


----------



## Autumnrider

I live on 766. Got a few friends that hunt n that area. Keep the dogs out and you will b ok. Good luck on the up coming season


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

nicktkd said:


> New to Mississippi here(Corinth) just got into a sweet club, really looking forward to this season


Welcome to missisippi! Home of humidity, Mosquitos, and fat people!! Haha just kidding


----------



## brokepapa

From corinth also. Welcome to Mississippi.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Nw George county here. I live in Merrill and other than a small plot the Pascagoula river Wma will be my primary hunting grounds. Good luck to you all.


----------



## La Wildman

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Hey guys, Copiah County hunter here. I've always hunted in a camp or private land, but last year I only hunted wma. Got in a camp this year in southeast hinds county, the Trace runs through the middle of it so I'm pretty excited for this season!



How did your season go just hunting on the WMA's??


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

La Wildman said:


> How did your season go just hunting on the WMA's??


Saw lots of deer, only shot a doe though, but I actually like hunting wma


----------



## jkm97

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Saw lots of deer, only shot a doe though, but I actually like hunting wma


Which one did you hunt?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jkm97 said:


> Which one did you hunt?


Copiah County WMA, also know as Henneberry. It's pretty big, lots of plots, hardwoods, planted pines, little bit of everything


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jkm97 said:


> Which one did you hunt?


It's also really close to Hommochitto Nat Forest which I've heard is good public land hunting as well


----------



## jkm97

I've heard that about homochitto as well. I spent a lot of time on Tallahalla a decade ago, and it was loaded with deer at that time.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jkm97 said:


> I've heard that about homochitto as well. I spent a lot of time on Tallahalla a decade ago, and it was loaded with deer at that time.


I think there is a guy in this thread that killed a nice one last year in the Nat Forest with a recurve maybe.


----------



## jkm97

That's Swine. He kills some nice ones every year.


----------



## BOHO

swine is a master hunter. great spots to hunt and great skills.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jkm97 said:


> That's Swine. He kills some nice ones every year.


Yeah that's him


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> swine is a master hunter. great spots to hunt and great skills.


I agree


----------



## Whitetail3470

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Oh ok, yeah it's 16 section I think. This will be my first year there


ok, what kind of buck criteria does he have yall on now?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Whitetail3470 said:


> ok, what kind of buck criteria does he have yall on now?


Well, I've only met 2 of the members, we are gonna have a work day this weekend so maybe I can meet everyone else and get the rest of the rules exactly. The way I was described, last year they had a '3.5yr old or better' rule. This year, the way I understand it so far, is 'if you're gonna kill it, it's gotta be mounted(bucks obviously), and show receipt' but I'm not 100% on the limitations to that(children etc). I will find out the details this weekend.


----------



## Mississippi66

Anybody know a "good" tech guy in North East MS? I'm in Tupelo and need someone to install new strings and cables on my Destroyer. There are several bow shops here local and I'm sure there all capable of putting my strings on but I need someone who can help tune it as well. Preferable someone with experience tuning binary cams. 

.......I need to by a bow press...


----------



## brokepapa

Custom Gear archery in michie, Tn. Just across the state line. Best shop and best prices around.


----------



## Mississippi66

brokepapa said:


> Custom Gear archery in michie, Tn. Just across the state line. Best shop and best prices around.


Looks like there 1h 16m from me. Not bad at all. I'll keep them in mind. Thanks


----------



## BOHO

Extravaganza is just 2 weeks from this Friday !!!! Anybody here going? I'm going, just not sure when.


----------



## jkm97

I'll probably try to go sometime Saturday. Haven't been in a couple of years actually.


----------



## Autumnrider

brokepapa said:


> Custom Gear archery in michie, Tn. Just across the state line. Best shop and best prices around.


What he said
You will really like Mike, Peggy and Chris. They have been at this for 20 years and are the #1 hoyt dealer in the southeast..


----------



## Autumnrider

Check out custom gear on face book


----------



## alaska_av8r

And while in Michie you have to eat at the catfish restaurant, don't remember the name but we drive over when we are at the boat on pickwick


----------



## nicktkd

Top O' the river....funny thing is that I had one about 2 mins from my house in Alabama


----------



## nicktkd

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Welcome to missisippi! Home of humidity, Mosquitos, and fat people!! Haha just kidding


Oh I know...I work for the phone company so I'm out in it all day


----------



## alaska_av8r

Yeah that's it, good food


----------



## Greenmachine69

I'm late to the party! I'm glad this thread got reopened..I have some reading to do but good luck to the new guy. Hold your bow close and your spots closer. I got my deer from last year. Maybe this year we'll have some younger bucks stepping up


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

nicktkd said:


> Oh I know...I work for the phone company so I'm out in it all day


I bet you are very familiar with it ha


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Greenmachine69 said:


> I'm late to the party! I'm glad this thread got reopened..I have some reading to do but good luck to the new guy. Hold your bow close and your spots closer. I got my deer from last year. Maybe this year we'll have some younger bucks stepping up


Awesome deer


----------



## Greenmachine69

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Awesome deer


Thank you! It was probably the wildest hunt of my life. I told the guys I was sitting all day and everyone laughed cause I have trouble sitting still for 2 hours much less all day. But it was the last day of our season and he was the tenth deer that stepped out. I shot him in the last 15 minutes of light. I was truly blessed.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Greenmachine69 said:


> Thank you! It was probably the wildest hunt of my life. I told the guys I was sitting all day and everyone laughed cause I have trouble sitting still for 2 hours much less all day. But it was the last day of our season and he was the tenth deer that stepped out. I shot him in the last 15 minutes of light. I was truly blessed.


Cool story, you were absolutely blessed. Maybe you'll be just as lucky this year


----------



## Autumnrider

nicktkd said:


> Top O' the river....funny thing is that I had one about 2 mins from my house in Alabama


No ---- go on up to Hagey's Catfish Hotel --- fish is great and your sitting on the river!!


----------



## alaska_av8r

Okay so i really really agree with Autumn, Hageys is better and not much further drive. Really nice buck Green


----------



## Fasteddy21

Subscribed...


----------



## jkm97

Nice deer Greenmachine.


----------



## BOHO

thats a great buck GM. I dont remember if Will Cocke is on here or not but he kills some great bucks. I'm sure swine will be along shortly with some updates of bucks he's watching. 

Does anybody chase any hogs in the off season?


----------



## bryan999

BOHO said:


> thats a great buck GM. I dont remember if Will Cocke is on here or not but he kills some great bucks. I'm sure swine will be along shortly with some updates of bucks he's watching.
> 
> Does anybody chase any hogs in the off season?


I don't have dogs but had serious crop damage this spring so had a buddy come out with his! I loved it!


----------



## BOHO

bryan999 said:


> I don't have dogs but had serious crop damage this spring so had a buddy come out with his! I loved it!


sounds fun. what part of MS?


----------



## bryan999

Clarksdale area. With traps, dogs and guns we got 31 this year


----------



## Greenmachine69

Not bad. I just came through there


----------



## shooter280

if any of yall know of desent club or lease iam looking hard I want something withn 2 hrs of Jackson help me out!


----------



## deerhunt1988

Hidden Danger said:


> Nw George county here. I live in Merrill and other than a small plot the Pascagoula river Wma will be my primary hunting grounds. Good luck to you all.


I'm sorry, haha.

I reside nearby too. Given the size of the area, the Pascagoula swamp has some of the lowest deer densities I have came across in MS. If you can get it done there with a bow, my hats off to ya!



Hailey_Phillips said:


> Copiah County WMA, also know as Henneberry. It's pretty big, lots of plots, hardwoods, planted pines, little bit of everything


Great deer density on that place. They consistently kill 120+ deer a season on that 6,500 acres.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Great deer density on that place. They consistently kill 120+ deer a season on that 6,500 acres.[/QUOTE]

Yeah they are lots of deer, even some really nice ones. There is probably double that number killed but only 120-130 are recorded on check-in papers ha


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

shooter280 said:


> if any of yall know of desent club or lease iam looking hard I want something withn 2 hrs of Jackson help me out!


Pm sent


----------



## Autumnrider

I have just paid membership for a hunting club that my son and daughter-n-law are members. 
I've hunted mostly public land all my life, probably still will hunt it some. 
The club is located near Belmont, 45 min from home. I mainly joined to spend more time with son and daughter-in-law. 
The club is the DMAP management program. Does anyone hunt in this area and how well is the DMAP program system?


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> thats a great buck GM. I dont remember if Will Cocke is on here or not but he kills some great bucks. I'm sure swine will be along shortly with some updates of bucks he's watching.
> 
> Does anybody chase any hogs in the off season?


 Sorry my friend, not watching anything but a few hogs. Actually been out in the rugged mountains of the Mojave Desert stalking a few Big Horn Sheep(with a camera). You have been to our home on Lake Mary, there is about 6 feet of water still under it. Crazy year on Ol Man River. No deer scouting for at least a few weeks and gonna be no cropfields this year. Was going into withdrawals after deer season and bought myself a full thermal set up for hogs. Amazing technology, there is no hiding from it. Been flooded out of my best spots all year so have only killed a few hogs so far, but the coyotes and armadillos have been catching hell! GreenMachine, that is an incredible buck. Simply breathtaking. Congrats!


----------



## Khines2

What bow shop do y'all recommend in Central or North Mississippi? I need to get some new strings put on and want someone who really knows what they're doing? Thanks


----------



## bryan999

If you want a smaller shop that you know the bowtech personally Slater's in Indianola is really good!


----------



## BOHO

man am I ready for Sept !!! Im sick of this dang heat. Ready for some cool mornings so I can start shooting again


----------



## jkm97

Been shooting a lot, but it sure is hot.


----------



## alaska_av8r

Too hot


----------



## bryan999

Anybody on here hunt the Okeefe public land close to Marks Ms?


----------



## BOHO

I dont and dont know of anyone. jk, what happened to the Widow?


----------



## bryan999

BOHO said:


> I dont and dont know of anyone. jk, what happened to the Widow?


So are you saying do hunt there? I'm interested in hunting there this year....went and looked at it but don't know much about it


----------



## BOHO

I dont know anything about the place. if nobody here can help you, Id see if theres a ranger station or something on the property. get a map and talk to the officer. that would be a good start to learn the place and hunting pressure


----------



## bryan999

Yea drove over there today planning on talking with them about all that but everything was gated off so just road ATV around a bit...


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> I dont and dont know of anyone. jk, what happened to the Widow?


Gonna go back to a wheelie for now for a few reasons...mostly a lack of time to practice due to a second child and a busier work schedule, but also a little carpal tunnel issues that the finger shooting aggravates. I'll probably get another stickbow this winter though, even if it's just a light one to target shoot with.

But I'm also enjoying the accuracy of my Elite...


----------



## Greenmachine69

bryan999 said:


> Anybody on here hunt the Okeefe public land close to Marks Ms?


Early season may not be to bad. I think duck hunting is pretty popular on it.


----------



## bryan999

Greenmachine69 said:


> Early season may not be to bad. I think duck hunting is pretty popular on it.


Yea I rode around on it and they have a huge flooded timber area for ducks. Might have to try that too! Wanting to talk to the office there and see what it had for bow season hunting pressure...


----------



## BOHO

glad its nothing serious jk. I keep a 42# Toelke Chinook here if you wanna get together and shoot a few sometime. Also a 25# Sage if the Toelke is too much.


----------



## jkm97

BOHO said:


> glad its nothing serious jk. I keep a 42# Toelke Chinook here if you wanna get together and shoot a few sometime. Also a 25# Sage if the Toelke is too much.


Nah, I'll get back to a stickbow I imagine. I really just haven't had the time to shoot enough lately to stay sharp enough for hunting. 

Maybe we can go to Tannehill in the Spring over in Alabama. It's a great shoot. I'll probably have another recurve by then.


----------



## jkm97

I think I'd be fine up to about 50 pounds. My 58# Widow was causing my hand to go to sleep though...may have surgery on it, not sure yet.


----------



## BOHO

jkm97 said:


> Nah, I'll get back to a stickbow I imagine. I really just haven't had the time to shoot enough lately to stay sharp enough for hunting.
> 
> Maybe we can go to Tannehill in the Spring over in Alabama. It's a great shoot. I'll probably have another recurve by then.


That sounds like fun. I havent been there in years. hope your hand is good to hunt this fall. I hope to whack a couple early with the Obsession and then maybe get lucky with the trad bow. Cant wait to stick something with a DRT !!


----------



## jkm97

Compound gives me no trouble with a release. I plan to fill the freezer up...I was slacking a bit with the recurve.


----------



## swinestalker

Hope you soon recover and have no further issues Jk.


----------



## BOHO

its about time to stop working so much and start posting some pics of dead critters swine. hopefully the river will start getting out of your hunting spots soon.


----------



## BOHO

Will be at the Ganza tomorrow afternoon. Hope to see some of yall there.


----------



## olemossyhorns

bryan999 said:


> Anybody on here hunt the Okeefe public land close to Marks Ms?


I use to hunt it a lot. Pm me for cell number if you would like to discuss it.


----------



## BOHO

wow was the Ganza slammed !!! havent ever seen that many people there. some nice bucks in the contest too. time to start getting ready !!!


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> its about time to stop working so much and start posting some pics of dead critters swine. hopefully the river will start getting out of your hunting spots soon.


 Sorry Boho, Is this Better?


----------



## BOHO

thats fantastic !!! great shot to boot. keep puttin em down


----------



## BOHO

just wanted to let everyone know that I saw a lot of dead deer on the side of the road today. be on your p's and q's when driving. they are starting to get active


----------



## BOHO

finally made it to the camp this am. man was it hot and dry !! looked like we hadnt had any rain in weeks. I did manage to see a nice 8 point that will be my biggest bow kill ever, if I can get him. lol its very promising cause we NEVER see any decent bucks til November.


----------



## Greenmachine69

I got to sneak in today and do a card pull. Any idea on age on this guy? Pretty sure we didn't have him around last year.


----------



## BOHO

I think he is 4, scores about 130 or so. Good luck with him !!!


----------



## Greenmachine69

He'll be tough to pass with a bow..I think he's pretty much done growing.


----------



## swinestalker

Been doing some night time bacon busting with wifey helping out landowners with their pig problems. Beautiful pic greenmachine, wouldn't bet on him being through growing yet. Some deer make big gains at 5 and 6. Guess him at 3 or 4.


----------



## msudawg8087

BOHO said:


> finally made it to the camp this am. man was it hot and dry !! looked like we hadnt had any rain in weeks. I did manage to see a nice 8 point that will be my biggest bow kill ever, if I can get him. lol its very promising cause we NEVER see any decent bucks til November.


Did the same yesterday morning BOHO. Got to camp around 6:30 to try and beat the heat. Had to move a stand and put out two cameras. Forgot how deep some of those holes are in PG. haha


----------



## Greenmachine69

swinestalker said:


> Been doing some night time bacon busting with wifey helping out landowners with their pig problems. Beautiful pic greenmachine, wouldn't bet on him being through growing yet. Some deer make big gains at 5 and 6. Guess him at 3 or 4.
> View attachment 2639642
> View attachment 2639650
> View attachment 2639666


Nice pics. I hope to get to the delta in a few weeks and do the same thing. 

I should have clarified, I think he is pretty much through growing antlers this season. He's got great potential id like to see him at 6 years old but I have neighbors with trigger finger problems


----------



## swinestalker

Yea, he's about done for this year. Very nice buck with lots of potential.


----------



## BOHO

there are some deep holes there for sure msu. thats why I keep lots of rope on the 4 wheeler.  

great pics swine !! kill all of the pigs you can. keep em off of us. 

I shot my bow this am for the first time since Jan. Hit the spot I was shooting at from 20 yards first shot. Gotta love the Obsession Knightmare.


----------



## deerhunt1988

Greenmachine69 said:


> I got to sneak in today and do a card pull. Any idea on age on this guy? Pretty sure we didn't have him around last year.


Just wanted to comment on how awesome of a pic this is!


----------



## BOHO

I use a IQ sight and I removed my peep yesterday. I like it a lot better but it will take some getting used to. Anybody else shoot peepless?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> I use a IQ sight and I removed my peep yesterday. I like it a lot better but it will take some getting used to. Anybody else shoot peepless?


I tried peepless, some days I was very consistent but other days I was all over the place. Never got to the point I felt confident to hunt that way, but I can only image how much more light gets to your eye with no peep.


----------



## 1seth

Glad to see everyone doing good. Want be long.


----------



## 1seth

I've tried it before also boho. Definitely think you have to have Kisser button to have two references I felt my accuracy was not as good without the peel but did not give it much time either.


----------



## BOHO

Thanks for the posts guys. I will spend some time with it this next week but so far its looking good. Just glad its not 115 anymore but still waiting on my frost.


----------



## Mississippi66

Any of you guys ever planted crimson clover as a food plot? If so how well did it hold up to cold temps and deer grazing it.

I've always planted the usual oats,wheat and rye. But I had a 50lb bag of crimson clover give to me today. Thinking of using it this year. I could mix in some other seed if needed. Or can it be used as a stand alone plot.


----------



## Greenmachine69

Mississippi66 said:


> Any of you guys ever planted crimson clover as a food plot? If so how well did it hold up to cold temps and deer grazing it.
> 
> I've always planted the usual oats,wheat and rye. But I had a 50lb bag of crimson clover give to me today. Thinking of using it this year. I could mix in some other seed if needed. Or can it be used as a stand alone plot.


I like it because it's cheaper than white clover. I typically mix it in with my own game mix


----------



## Hidden Danger

Greenmachine69 said:


> I got to sneak in today and do a card pull. Any idea on age on this guy? Pretty sure we didn't have him around last year.


That is an awesome pic.


----------



## BOHO

Ive never tried it 66. We just use wheat and occasionally a little clover. I think in a few years I'm gonna do more to hold more deer thru the year though. 

I am gonna have to put the peep back in. I thought it would work ok but even with the eye and level, its just too many other variables to consider when you finally get a deer in bow range. I'm gonna be more ready for bow season come Oct 1 than I have in awhile. Went to camp yesterday and it looks like we dont have our bumper acorn crop we usually do but we are gonna have just the right amount to hunt.


----------



## swinestalker

BOHO said:


> I use a IQ sight and I removed my peep yesterday. I like it a lot better but it will take some getting used to. Anybody else shoot peepless?


Back when I shot wheel bows some, I hated peeps and used an anchor sight. Worked like a charm and we shot all the way to 100 yards(targets only). I set up an IQ sight for a friend recently and it worked fine. I have set up and tuned lots of these type things for people. A lot of folks seem to struggle with setting these up properly and get frustrated or have spotty results. Make sure you adjust the sight to your form and not your form to the sight(common mistake I see people make). I would not give up so soon. Peepless is far better for hunting than a peep. A friend of mine used an Anchor Sight and shot competition with it. He was just as accurate without peep. If you would like some help, you know where I am.


----------



## BOHO

Thanks swine. Its so close to season now Im gonna leave the peep. Will work on it more after season. Maybe we can
a hunt in this fall.


----------



## Greenmachine69

Anybody gator hunting this weekend?


----------



## Nyles

Nope still yet to be drawn 7 th year!


----------



## BOHO

dont fool with gators. not my cup of tea. just waiting on bow season since I dont have a place to dove hunt


----------



## DanBlacksher

for my fellow Mississippians who use mock scrapes when do you put them out?


----------



## BOHO

Still likin that Toelke Dan? Ive tried mock scrapes some but have never had any luck. I would think around the 3 rd week of Nov would be a good time to start though in central MS.


----------



## DanBlacksher

I love the Toelke it shoots much better than the Indian shooting it:embara::embara::embara:


----------



## Autumnrider

deerhunt1988 said:


> Just wanted to comment on how awesome of a pic this is!


Me to!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

DanBlacksher said:


> for my fellow Mississippians who use mock scrapes when do you put them out?


I use mock scrapes. We have a very late rut here. Usually around the 3rd week of January so I start putting them out around January 10.


----------



## swinestalker

Greenmachine69 said:


> Anybody gator hunting this weekend?


Been guiding for my brother in law who drew the tags. Got our 7 foot or under Saturday night(6ft 11in). Will be after our 7 foot or over this weekend. The Mississippi regs are insane! Only government can come up with something so stupid. Louisiana has far better regulations for Gator hunting. Talked to one of the commercial fishermen and he said half the gators he's seen have treble hooks broke off in them. It is a death sentence for the gator because it will snag him on roots and tree tops under the water and drown them.


----------



## Greenmachine69

A gator is a lot different than other animals. I do think some gators will die as a result of hooks being left in them, but bigger gators won't stay hung on something due to a treble.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Anybody know if the new baiting law has changed yet? Saw something a few days ago about Mississippi taking the 'line of sight' out the baiting regulation. Now it just has to be 100yds away. Anybody have any info? I'm not for it, nor against it, just wondering if anyone knows for sure yet?


----------



## BOHO

I'm not 100% sure. When I heard baiting was legal, I bought some rice bran. I'm just gonna set up to bowhunt over it. If your gonna make it legal, make it legal. Dont make it where bowhunters cant use it.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> I'm not 100% sure. When I heard baiting was legal, I bought some rice bran. I'm just gonna set up to bowhunt over it. If your gonna make it legal, make it legal. Dont make it where bowhunters cant use it.


You make a good point, it should be legal for all to be fair. We use Mo Bucks in front of our cameras and deer demolish it. I'm pretty sure it's just rice bran, corn, and sweet feed mixed together.


----------



## 1seth

If you have the time and equipment plant soybeans and iron clay peas mid Sept and you will have opportunities at good bucks. It's short and sweet until the first frost and then u have to repant oats wheat and etc.


----------



## Rhino91

Heres a pretty cool trail cam pic we got recently!!!


----------



## Greenmachine69

Rhino91 said:


> View attachment 2847842
> Heres a pretty cool trail cam pic we got recently!!!


This is SPARTA!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Rhino91 said:


> View attachment 2847842
> Heres a pretty cool trail cam pic we got recently!!!


'' hey man, we gotta go, I see a guy over there dressed like a tree coming this way''


----------



## 6APPEAL

The WMA draws were tough on me this year. I only got drawn for 1 hunt that I put in for and it is in Jan in Natchez. Put in for hunts in Oct, Nov and Dec. Did y'all fair any better?


----------



## buckhunter2705

6APPEAL said:


> The WMA draws were tough on me this year. I only got drawn for 1 hunt that I put in for and it is in Jan in Natchez. Put in for hunts in Oct, Nov and Dec. Did y'all fair any better?


This is the first year I only got drawed for one hunt. Normally I get mahanna and natchez and every so often I get twin oaks. Haven't had a twin oaks in about 4 years and only got drawed for mahanna this year and I'm not gonna be able to make the hunt.


----------



## cbigbear

Drew Mahanna Oct 7-9.


----------



## Kingfish750

Got Mahanna oct 7-9 also. It will be my first time there.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I didn't even put in for any draws because I got in a great camp, but things fell apart at the last minute and now I'm back to good old public land..


----------



## buckhunter2705

Kingfish750 said:


> Got Mahanna oct 7-9 also. It will be my first time there.


You'll love it. As far as draw hunts go. It's probably the place you will have the best chance at bagging something.


----------



## dublelung1

I didn't get any of the wma draws this year. I'm very picky about putting in for dates I KNOW I'll be able to hunt rather than taking the chance from someone else knowing I can't make it. Drew Mahannah and Twin Oaks last year and saw plenty of deer on both. Got a big doe on Twin Oaks.


----------



## dublelung1

Nyles said:


> Nope still yet to be drawn 7 th year!


It wasn't a draw system this year, it was first come first serve. I still missed out. 920 permits gone in about 30 minutes!


----------



## CCollins

Been a long time since I e been on this thread. Have enjoyed reading some of the latest. Here's what I hope is hanging around first of Oct. hope all of y'all have great luck this season.


----------



## PFD42

A couple from last camera pull


----------



## Daddymac

Greetings from east central Mississippi, got my seed in the ground today, soaked before I was through. Getting excited about the season, will try to keep in touch and send updates as I can.


----------



## 6APPEAL

dublelung1 said:


> It wasn't a draw system this year, it was first come first serve. I still missed out. 920 permits gone in about 30 minutes!


Wow. Haven't heard that.


----------



## Greenmachine69

6APPEAL said:


> Wow. Haven't heard that.


It was unreal.


----------



## jwatts

This thread quit popping up on my feed and I had about forgotten about it. I just got back from Montana. No luck on elk but I did manage a mule deer doe. It feels good to start off with a deer in the freezer prior to our season kicking off. I did a little scouting today at a local WMA. Not a lot as far as acorns dropping. I did find a few red oaks that were dropping but not a whole lot. I have a few spots in mind for opening morning that I think may produce something. We haven't planted our winter plots yet but I do have some deer coming through a few of our plots. We haven't gotten any decent bucks on camera yet, but we typically don't start seeing them until pressure on the public land next door pushes them onto us.


----------



## CCollins

Good luck folks. Prayers for bountiful harvest and safe returns. Remember somebody is depending on you to return home, be safe.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Those that are lucky enough to be in the woods today, good luck and be safe! I'll be able to slip in this weekend


----------



## MSExpat

No kills to report from opening day yesterday?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

MSExpat said:


> No kills to report from opening day yesterday?


Lucky for me I had to work yesterday..... And today.... And saturday till noon.... BUT maybe I can get something Saturday afternoon or Sunday worth sharing!


----------



## Daddymac

Work got me yesterday also, but I've got my eye on this afternoon.


----------



## OxMan80

Had a Doe at 35 yards opening day but she had 2 fawns with her so I let he walk. Have a white doe I have seen twice now also with fawns. Spotted her again today but she only had 1 fawn something must have gotten the other. If I get the chance I'm going to put her down. That's more rare than a P&Y buck.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

OxMan80 said:


> Had a Doe at 35 yards opening day but she had 2 fawns with her so I let he walk. Have a white doe I have seen twice now also with fawns. Spotted her again today but she only had 1 fawn something must have gotten the other. If I get the chance I'm going to put her down. That's more rare than a P&Y buck.


Heck yeah


----------



## MSExpat

I am way down south so my season does not open until the 15th. I work overseas and I will be home so I will be after them hard every day for a while once it opens. I need to get some of the cellular trail cams. I have had my cams out since early September and will not be able to check them until next weekend.


----------



## jwatts

I didn't have any luck on opening morning. I skimmed one over a doe's back after hitting a limb yesterday morning. Yesterday afternoon in the swirling winds I got winded by one that blew for what seemed like forever before leaving. Looks like the winds will be more consistent this afternoon so I am gonna give it another shot.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I'm finally off work and about to head to the WMA and try my luck!


----------



## jwatts

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I'm finally off work and about to head to the WMA and try my luck!


Good luck. I may be joining you up there.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jwatts said:


> Good luck. I may be joining you up there.


I'll be there! Good luck to you too buddy!


----------



## BOHO

glad yall are seeing some deer. I havent even done any scouting its been so dry. prolly wont go until after we get some rain as we dont have any water holes. good luck to everyone and safety first !!!


----------



## CCollins

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Kinda windy......


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

CCollins said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Kinda windy......


Pouring sweat by the time I finally got climbed up the tree, so of course by the time I got cooled off the wind picked up and I almost froze to death... And got winded by deer.... Today was great...


----------



## jwatts

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Pouring sweat by the time I finally got climbed up the tree, so of course by the time I got cooled off the wind picked up and I almost froze to death... And got winded by deer.... Today was great...


When you checked in, did you see a fellow in shorts and a t shirt getting in a silver Chevy with a camper shell? Pretty sure you checked in behind me. I had similar luck this afternoon too.


----------



## OxMan80

Wind was all over the place today no movement around me whatsoever. The hunt for the Unicorn continues...lol


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jwatts said:


> When you checked in, did you see a fellow in shorts and a t shirt getting in a silver Chevy with a camper shell? Pretty sure you checked in behind me. I had similar luck this afternoon too.


I think I followed you all the way back dang near to Wesson haha, but yeah I saw you checking in and out.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

OxMan80 said:


> Wind was all over the place today no movement around me whatsoever. The hunt for the Unicorn continues...lol


The unicorn? He's at the other end of a double rainbow, that's why you haven't got him yet haha


----------



## jwatts

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I think I followed you all the way back dang near to Wesson haha, but yeah I saw you checking in and out.


Probably so. Somebody did so it was likely you. I am gonna hunt local a few days then head back up there mid week and give it another shot. I have a few spots up there I can hunt with my longbow, so I hunt up there when I want to drag my trad gear out.


----------



## timpat92855

Got me a 105lb doe this evening. I was not planning on shooting anything, but she posed for a perfect 34yrd shoot. 

Meat in the freezer. Plus first deer with the Hoyt.


----------



## jwatts

timpat92855 said:


> Got me a 105lb doe this evening. I was not planning on shooting anything, but she posed for a perfect 34yrd shoot.
> 
> Meat in the freezer. Plus first deer with the Hoyt.


Nothing wrong with that. I wouldn't mind a few freezer does myself.


----------



## PFD42

had this one just out of recurve range Saturday evening, maybe next time.


----------



## OxMan80

Hailey_Phillips said:


> The unicorn? He's at the other end of a double rainbow, that's why you haven't got him yet haha


Lol The Unicorn is what I'm calling the white doe I've been hunting. Because I heard of them many times but never actually saw one until 3 days ago.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

OxMan80 said:


> Lol The Unicorn is what I'm calling the white doe I've been hunting. Because I heard of them many times but never actually saw one until 3 days ago.


Now it's making more sense, haha, good luck to you on turning her a little red!


----------



## Dgizzle

Anybody getting buck pics? Just getting one little buck on my cameras.


----------



## MidGAHunter

We've got a few decent bucks on camera but mostly lots of younger bucks and does right now.


----------



## not

Slow start to the MS season or what? Where are all the kill pics at????


----------



## MSExpat

I been seeing lots of them posted on Facebook groups, several nice ones too.


----------



## not

I've seen a couple. I typically just get on here once a day and don't spend any time on any other sites. MSExpat, you aren't from Clarke County are you? I see the South MS location and I think I saw above were you work a month at a time offshore... just about everyone I know from Clarke County has family in that works in the oil field.


----------



## 1seth

Tough two hunts for me. Wind was everywhere. Saw several does and fawns but they all caught my scent. So just got out not to mess things up more than I already have. Got about 6 days to hunt in a row coming up so looking foward to that.


----------



## 1seth

Also i was in bow shop today shooting bow through paper just making sure everything was fine. For full disclosure I shoot bowtech rpm 360 and have shot them exclusively for the past 5 or so years but man did they have a lot of limbs in there that have delaminated. Just wanted to give heads up if you are thinking of buying one. I have never had a problem but all I will say is that they had several sets of limbs limbs laying around and we're trying to order more to fix future problems quickly and take care of customers.


----------



## 1seth

I love their bows but and they are the most tuneable out there but I think I would hold off until they could come up with a fix.


----------



## Daddymac

16.5" 175lb four point! Got him this afternoon, I should have worked out this summer, thought I was going to die dragging him out. Lauderdale county


----------



## Dgizzle

Been hunting hard for 6 days, only seen 2 does and a spike. Think its time to move a couple stands!!


----------



## Greenmachine69

Winds been killer. Stick with kr


----------



## jkm97

That's a heck of a four point


----------



## Daddymac

jkm97 said:


> That's a heck of a four point


Thanks, he was #1 on the hit list, I love taking out the trash, #2 was in the field at the same time. I think I'll give it a week or so and get after him.


----------



## not

Daddymac said:


> 16.5" 175lb four point! Got him this afternoon, I should have worked out this summer, thought I was going to die dragging him out. Lauderdale county


Big bodied rascal for lauderdale county. Trophy 4 pointer right there.


----------



## msudawg8087

Now that's a 4 pt! Congrats Daddymac. I killed a doe on Saturday morning before the wind picked up. Weather was awesome for opening weekend besides the wind gusts. Meat in the freezer now so I've got to figure out how to outsmart a few of these bucks in a bachelor group. Let the games begin....


----------



## WBogle

I was able to wack a 145lb doe on the 3rd right at dark. She came right into to 27 yards and i couldnt resist. Shot her with rage extremes and was not impressed at all with the blood trail. I was following pin drops for 100 yards or so.


----------



## jwatts

WBogle said:


> I was able to wack a 145lb doe on the 3rd right at dark. She came right into to 27 yards and i couldnt resist. Shot her with rage extremes and was not impressed at all with the blood trail. I was following pin drops for 100 yards or so.


That is a hoss of a doe. 

I have been seeing a lot of deer this week. I shot and lost a doe Monday morning. I ended up getting a doe this morning though. That makes 2 in the freezer so far this year.


----------



## bryan999

What is the law in Mississippi on hunting over a mineral block? Is it the same 100yrd rule as corn?


----------



## BOHO

not the same. you can hunt over a salt lick. not sure why they have a 100 yard rule though. gun hunters can hunt over bait but bowhunters cant?:dontknow:


----------



## bryan999

Well if I understand right the rule has just changed for this year that it can be in sight but 100 yards. It's used to be 100 yards and out of sight...I just didn't know what there law was for salt.


----------



## BOHO

no law against hunting over salt


----------



## Greenmachine69

BOHO said:


> no law against hunting over salt


You sure? Salt isn't naturally occurring in that volume? The reason I ask is I had a pleasant visit from mr green jeans this morning. Anybody wanna help me out with a loan??


----------



## BOHO

I'm pretty sure. We have 3 licks and we lease from a timber company and almost have to get permission to piss on the place. They are real strict about following laws and rules and they said we can hunt over the licks. I cant see why they would allow baiting and turn around and give you a ticket for hunting over salt. makes no sense.


----------



## bryan999

Greenmachine69 said:


> You sure? Salt isn't naturally occurring in that volume? The reason I ask is I had a pleasant visit from mr green jeans this morning. Anybody wanna help me out with a loan??


So did the warden say anything about salt this morning?


----------



## Greenmachine69

bryan999 said:


> So did the warden say anything about salt this morning?


Didn't have salt out can't help you. Heads up guys. If your feeder throws the feed out then the feed has to be 100 yards from your stand.


----------



## OxMan80

No joy yet here came close they were almost cresting the hill where my natural blind was setup and the lead doe busted my trail, blew and they were gone. White doe is off the #1 spot on the hit list for now. Old Crone has got to go. That's twice now she's busted my trail. It's alright though I can mess up a lot, she can only mess up once. Her day is coming...soon. lol


----------



## not

OxMan80 said:


> No joy yet here came close they were almost cresting the hill where my natural blind was setup and the lead doe busted my trail, blew and they were gone. White doe is off the #1 spot on the hit list for now. Old Crone has got to go. That's twice now she's busted my trail. It's alright though I can mess up a lot, she can only mess up once. Her day is coming...soon. lol


Those mature does can be just as hard to kill as a mature buck!


----------



## not

Sat for a hunt Saturday morning until about 9:30 before climbing down to do some work on the land. More of my time will be spent in a shooting house this year with my oldest son who will be 4 in January, so I spent the day trying to get stuff setup better for when he comes with me!


----------



## 1seth

On the board. Took 3 hours to find him. He quit bleeding on me, decided to make a loop in this block of woods with my dad and his bird dog and he starts hollering he's got him. I lost a good last year same stand and I was starting to doubt finding this


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

1seth said:


> View attachment 3044770
> 
> On the board. Took 3 hours to find him. He quit bleeding on me, decided to make a loop in this block of woods with my dad and his bird dog and he starts hollering he's got him. I lost a good last year same stand and I was starting to doubt finding this


Awesome deer!!


----------



## Daddymac

Great deer, glad you put fourth the effort to find him, so many would have given up.


----------



## Greenmachine69

Great delta deer!!


----------



## bowjunky39

Got a question guys. I have some new property to hunt and just curious if you would consider the area with dropped to be a funnel. That is pasture to left and bean field to bottom of it and panted pines to the right.


----------



## wdtorque

Beauty 1seth.


----------



## bowjunky39

What does that mean wdtorque?


----------



## not

1seth said:


> View attachment 3044770
> 
> On the board. Took 3 hours to find him. He quit bleeding on me, decided to make a loop in this block of woods with my dad and his bird dog and he starts hollering he's got him. I lost a good last year same stand and I was starting to doubt finding this


Great MS buck!


----------



## not

I got this last weekend....
































exactly! Nothing at all :sad:


----------



## BOHO

great buck 1seth. Congrats !! 

bowjunky, right now id hunt that Playboy water hole and save the funnel for the rut. Try to find a pinch point connecting two big blocks of timber. If it a big funnel, go ahead and try to funnel them tighter past your stand set up and then stay out til Dec


----------



## bowjunky39

Ok shoot or wait another year?


----------



## BOHO

At my camp, he would get shot. If I had private land where he had a good chance to survive til next year, Id pass him.


----------



## bowjunky39

Well he is on private land but it is surrounded by people that will shoot anything


----------



## Greenmachine69

bowjunky39 said:


> Well he is on private land but it is surrounded by people that will shoot anything


You can't control other people just ypurself. Let him walk. 

A deer you kill because you have trigger happy neighbors will never get bigger.


----------



## swinestalker

Great buck Seth! Congrats!


----------



## BOHO

well I finally got to hunt this am. Theres no water on our lease so Ive been making a bunch of trips with our 30 gallon container to a dried up water hole. Got there about 830 this am and at 930 a nice doe came up and I shot right under her. LOL It was the first time ever though I saw a deer first time out and got a shot no less.


----------



## Jordan360

Anyone seeing many acorns dropping? I don't have many trees that are dropping and none of my persimmons have any on them?


----------



## OxMan80

My tree's are dropping acorns like crazy but my herd is being hard to lock down. I didn't see anything but a bunch of squirrels doing the nasty in the next tree over.









Nice day to be in the woods though.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Thought this was funny! Man I'm not sure about everyone else, but I've had a dissapointing season so far. I know it's been kinda warm, and VERY dry, but man, the only deer I've seen is on the way home every evening.... Anybody see the news about the 350 acre Copiah County fire? Me and a friend passed pretty close to it going to Copiah County WMA. Passed lots of fire trucks and such as well.


----------



## bowjunky39

Anyone see many deer bed in cane thickets on creek banks?


----------



## mitchell

Slow for me. No acorns yet. No grass. Not much water. Need rain badly


----------



## BOHO

bowjunky39 said:


> Anyone see many deer bed in cane thickets on creek banks?


man yea. the thicker the more it will hold. especially if the creek has water in it


----------



## bowjunky39

Appreciate it BOHO


----------



## LoganB43

We had a good bit of deer movement this past weekend. It is very dry, but they are moving on trees with acorns. Had 4 deer in bow range in two hunts. Only one do big enough to shoot Saturday afternoon, but it was a tight shot and I hit a limb and missed her at 30 yards. This last weekend was by far the most movement we've had.


----------



## Dmorvant

Probably the broadhead that made you miss! I'd switch to a rage!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Dmorvant said:


> Probably the broadhead that made you miss! I'd switch to a rage!


Don't be ridiculous... It was his camo that made him miss... He didn't have the newest patterns from the top of the line brand.. You can't kill deer without the newest stuff! Jk, you'll have better luck next time.


----------



## Dmorvant

Nah that's not it lol. I happen to know he was covered in Sitka gear


----------



## Dmorvant

He's right though. I saw a deer the same weekend and that makes one deer in two season.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Dmorvant said:


> Nah that's not it lol. I happen to know he was covered in Sitka gear


Haha


----------



## LoganB43

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Don't be ridiculous... It was his camo that made him miss... He didn't have the newest patterns from the top of the line brand.. You can't kill deer without the newest stuff! Jk, you'll have better luck next time.


Yeah my camo looks excellent lol. I looked real good being reckless lol.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

LoganB43 said:


> Yeah my camo looks excellent lol. I looked real good being reckless lol.


Haha well it's not the kill that matters, it's the selfies you take while sitting that matters hahahaha


----------



## Dmorvant

"But boy can you imagine how good the picture will be when I do kill one"


----------



## Dmorvant

Who's going sit it out in the rain this weekend?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Dmorvant said:


> "But boy can you imagine how good the picture will be when I do kill one"


Lol, I'm gonna sit saturday, but I might not be able to Sunday, hope I can though. I always seem to see more deer in a light rain, if it's storming, I'll be seeing them on TV in the house haha


----------



## Jordan360

I had a great hunt last Saturday over a 1/4 acre food plot I've been watering killed my first buck with a bow he needed another year or two but just couldn't pass him up saw 25-30 all together never had that many deer in such a small area before


----------



## Dmorvant

Really nice deer Jordan. He would sure be a shooter in our neck of the woods


----------



## BOHO

great buck !!! congrats


----------



## dublelung1

Slow in Greene County. Swamp Chestnuts haven't started dropping yet, Water Oaks and Red Oaks just now starting to drop good. The couple of food plots that did get the rain about 5 weeks ago is ate to the dirt and the others haven't seen a drop of rain since being planted. Hopefully this weekend will cure all that. That said, I killed a couple hogs in the delta and I shot a doe my first sit in the southern zone.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

about to have a heat stroke thanks to this humidity....


----------



## bowjunky39

I would give anything to have a spot that looks like that Hailey_Phillips. Every where I hunt is think as heck very few shooting lanes.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

bowjunky39 said:


> I would give anything to have a spot that looks like that Hailey_Phillips. Every where I hunt is think as heck very few shooting lanes.


There's lots of places like this where I hunt, but there's also a lot of pine thickets that you can't really even walk through


----------



## BOHO

man am I glad to see this rain. it was as dry at my camp this fall as Ive ever seen. We should have grass up by the first weekend in Nov. Bring on the acorns too !!!


----------



## jkm97

Glad to get some rain here too. Been slow for me, killed two so far. One with a compound and one with my Schafer.


----------



## jwatts

I get to head home tomorrow. I plan to be in the woods Thursday morning. From the beginning of season until I came back to work a few weeks ago I saw as many deer as I did all last season. I can't wait to get back out there and try to get another one in the freezer.


----------



## bowjunky39

Are the deer still hitting the acorns


----------



## BOHO

deer will stay on acorns until they are gone. I have noticed more acorns around since the rain.


----------



## bowjunky39

Ok thanks boho


----------



## jwatts

They are definitely still on the acorns around here. There are also a lot more on the ground after that rain we got. I walked in to 3 feeding where I planned to climb this morning. 3 weeks ago the nearest acorns were about 200yds out. Now they can get into acorns about 50yd from their bedding are instead of 250.


----------



## bowjunky39

What kind of acorn is this it is huge


----------



## SFCSNOW

Looks like what I call swamp oaks. White oak family. The bottom I'm in right now has them falling by the hand full.


----------



## BOHO

looks like a big white oak. a swamp chestnut acorn, the cap will cover most of the acorn. its also located in wet areas. if you found that in a bottom or a ridge, its a white oak.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Took this guy today under the white oak in the pic


----------



## bowjunky39

It was on a hill no water around


----------



## SFCSNOW

maybe the pic will upload this time


----------



## bowjunky39

Nice one I wish I could get a buck with my bow


----------



## BOHO

good job SEC !!! Congrats. 

you will get one bowjunky. just gotta get in the right place at the right time. The Wensels have always said there is a tree on every property that more bucks walk past than any other. Your job is to find that tree.


----------



## CCollins

Would anyone be willing to share some knowledge on barometric pressure with me?
I've just started paying attention to it and was wondering what are good movement numbers in the central part of the state. What's considered low, ok, and best?
Thanks

Also congrats on the kills so far!


----------



## bowjunky39

Good question CCollins


----------



## bowjunky39

BOHO I have my cameras in right spots but when I get a chance they seem to to bypass me.


----------



## Dmorvant

If anyone decides to chime in on the barometric pressure questions, please specify if you are speaking of absolute pressure or pressure at sea level.


----------



## PSEPreacher

My brother & I have been looking for the right tree to catch up with this young stud on his property. How old y'all reckon he is?


----------



## BOHO

Ive always heard that BP changing was all that was important. We usually have the best luck after a cool front but occasionally before the cool front was good as well. 

bowjunky, they may be smelling or hearing you on approach. You have to get in there without them knowing your there. Thats the trick.


----------



## bowjunky39

BOHO I got on them today 2 shooters. 6 doe 2 small bucks and three long beards in 2 hours I found the spot.


----------



## bowjunky39

I don't know a lot about barometric pressure but it is falling today and they were moving like crazy well before dark


----------



## CCollins

Readings I have today: currently 29.91, highest today was 29.94. Tomorrow 29.94, Tuesday 30.06, Wednesday 30.15. 

From what I've read (certainly don't claim to understand it all) movement is triggered by falling or rising pressure. Suppose to best best on a rise. I'm curious as to what our normal pressure range would be to establish a medium of sorts so I can get a grasp of when we are really having a rise or fall from our normal range. I really do not know if these are sea level numbers or what. I get them from my antler insanity app. 

I really am interested in seeing the effect pressure has including moon phase. I would like to use to plan hunts more effectively, but also will never give up stand time regardless.


----------



## CCollins

Pressure was 29.94 today. I saw deer around town early afternoon. Lunar table showed peak starting at 4:20pm. In stand at 3:30 nothing.... Oh well. 

Tuesday 30.06, Wednesday 30.12, Thursday 30.15. I'm curious to see what Friday is with a front coming. Anyway I hope somebody else is interested enough to pay attention to this and maybe see if what the impact is on your hunting.


----------



## BOHO

good job bowjunky. keep after em and watch the wind. I saw 2 at 440 this evening on the way home from work. they were feeding on a gas line.


----------



## BOHO

anybody looking for an awesome compound bow let me know. got my Obsession in the ads.


----------



## 1seth

Man been slow, missed a bobcat yesterday afternoon. Between the rain, mild weather and mosquitos I have only seen a handfull of deer with the biggest one being a spike. Hope everyone else having better luck. On a good note plots are looking better.


----------



## w8tnonu22

Small buck this weekend cruising around. Other than that, hogs and Coyotes


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I missed a hog at 80yds weekend before last, but the deer sightings have been sub-par......


----------



## w8tnonu22

A lot of acorns dropping still. Definitely a contributor along with the warm weather.


----------



## BOHO

we dont have a ton of acorns but I have found a couple with some sign. just havent had the right wind to hunt em yet. plots look good and lots of tracks,rubs and scrapes popping up. I think this next front will have em moving more in daylight, hopefully


----------



## SFCSNOW

Son and I are seeing lots of deer from the stand in Rankin county. Headed to scout Panther this week.


----------



## 1seth

This weekend is looking good. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Dmorvant

I hope so. I thought last weekend would be great but it looked like the deer packed up and left the country


----------



## 1seth

Oh well 25 mph winds kind of put a lid on deer movement.


----------



## CWB04

BOHO - The big acorn in the picture is in fact a Swamp Chestnut (some folks around here call them Cow Oaks), but the acorn you refer to that has a cap that "will cover most of the acorn" comes from an Overcup Oak. Found in low areas and bottomland hardwood tracts. Area like DNF and Panther Swamp are covered with Overcup.


----------



## BOHO

I hope yall are having better luck than I am. I have seen 1 deer from stand this year and shot under her. Bummer. I hope this coming cool snap will get them on their feet.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> I hope yall are having better luck than I am. I have seen 1 deer from stand this year and shot under her. Bummer. I hope this coming cool snap will get them on their feet.


I had quite a few moving thanksgiving afternoon, early too, around 3:15 was when they started. I gave them all a free pass since I was still full from lunch and didn't feel like dragging a doe haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Had a really good season up until last 10 days or so. One shy of limiting out on does and a decent young 8pt so far. I've seen one deer in the last five times out.


----------



## bowjunky39

CWB04 will deer eat cow oakes or the over cup oak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

bowjunky39 said:


> CWB04 will deer eat cow oakes or the over cup oak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My experience is deer absolutely love cow oaks and not so much on the over cup oaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowjunky39

Anyone on this forum from Panola County area. I hunt alone looking anyone from the area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swinestalker

Been out of touch for a while. Spending a lot of time in the swamp. Recognize the longbow in the deer pics Boho? She has a bloody spirit indeed!


----------



## cbigbear

Congrats, bro. Man them skeeters are unreal this yr, you surly donated a lot of blood to get them bloody arrows!!! Tomorrow brings in Dec & we've had one frost so far - wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbie24

Tag


----------



## birddown12

Tag here too. My brother lives in Starkville. I'm headed from Nebraska to go down and hunt this dec/Jan.


----------



## swinestalker

Good to hear from you, Cbigbear, have not seen you this year. Do visit soon. Never seen the skeeters so bad, got some clothing that helps. Cool, wet weather ahead! River is rising fast, last time we had a 40 foot reading at Natchez in December was about 8 or 9 years ago. That floods a lot of the swamp, but pushes the deer up onto high spots. Very excited! Last time the river did this I saw over 100 rack bucks in 3 days and killed that 197 with 13 inch brows.


----------



## CWB04

"CWB04 will deer eat cow oakes or the over cup oak"

Deer absolutely love cow oaks. Here in the Delta, if you are lucky enough to have any swamp chestnuts, they are usually all dropping during bow season and typically gone by the start of gun season. Deer will eat overcup acorns, but prefer the nuttall, willow and water oak acorns that are usually dropping around the same time. Good luck Junky.

Nice swinestalker, especially with the long bow. Looks like you have been hitting it hard. Congrats.


----------



## WBogle

I have my fingers crossed, hoping that the river will break 40ft. When is gets that high my camp in Anna's Bottom gets unreal, it push's all the deer out of the swamp into our hills and it is hard to get to stand without getting trampled by the deer.


----------



## Bloodvane

Anybody on here from Tunica Co.? I'm from TN and get to hunt for a week there. Just wondering when the rut normally is in that part of Mississippi? Hunted there late season last year with good success on food plots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1seth

nice swine, love the hog on the bush hog.


----------



## msudawg8087

Somebody in this group must have killed this weekend. Weather was clear and cold and getting closer to the rut. 3 of my buddies killed good bucks Saturday morning in different parts of the state. I recently started hunting my wife's grandfather's place in Smith Co. Have had a few decent bucks on camera but nothing huge. Don't guess their body size is as big out that way because of the pines and soil type. Passed on a doe Saturday morning because she looked a little smaller but the more I look back at my pics I think she was a decent size.... Hunted my camp in Clairborne Co all yesterday day and didn't see a tail. Too much traffic around there for any major movement. Should get good in both places in the next few weeks.


----------



## swinestalker

Not quite the weekend Msudawg, but Friday morning a little after 9. Almost went duck hunting instead. Glad I did not.


----------



## SFCSNOW

It was really slow in Rankin Co where I was. No shots and we are surrounded by other camps and hunted property. I passed a couple of does. If my Halon comes in, it will hard not to break it in on one though.


----------



## Curtdawg88

swinestalker said:


> Not quite the weekend Msudawg, but Friday morning a little after 9. Almost went duck hunting instead. Glad I did not.
> View attachment 3364673


That is a freakin' stud!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

I knew somebody had to have done some good ha! Another stud! Congrats swine! Heck of a buck there.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

swinestalker said:


> Not quite the weekend Msudawg, but Friday morning a little after 9. Almost went duck hunting instead. Glad I did not.
> View attachment 3364673


Swine sure does know where the deer are hiding! Awesome buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1seth

Nice buck swine.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I was gonna try and hunt till the rain got here.. But after I was almost blown out of the tree twice, and a tree fell about 60yds from me I decided I better get my butt out the woods



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ala_Archer

I live in Alabama but I am looking for a club to join in MS.

Me and my wife bowhunt exclusively. 

Looking for an established club with a sound management program in place. If anyone knows of any openings please pm me.

Thanks,
Ala Archer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I was gonna try and hunt till the rain got here.. But after I was almost blown out of the tree twice, and a tree fell about 60yds from me I decided I better get my butt out the woods


I hung in there til about 9:00 yesterday morning until limbs started falling. Came down pretty quick after that ha.


----------



## mitchell

Swine, you are at it again. Nice bucks and really sweet with the LB.

If anyone is interested, I have a Tree Walker climber to sell. Not practical to pay shipping through classifieds, but if any MS area guy is interested let me know. Great stand. It is just a touch heavy for me, and these days I rarely hunt in a climber. Need money for bows.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Got a couple dumb questions for you guys, I've been hunting Copiah County WMA for the last 3 yrs, but I'm wanting to hunt some more places as well. First question, I've been reading online at mdwfp and it's kind of unclear to me, but can I hunt NWR with WMA permit or would I need something else? Also, do you guys know of another website I could look at to find other public land areas besides mdwfp? I live about 30 min from Copiah County WMA which is why I hunt there, but I want to try some new places. Any tips or direction pointing would be much appreciated. I'm also really interested in Panther Swamp, so tips for that area would be great. Not asking for the best spots or you secret honey hole, just what do I need to do before I drive all the way there and realize I'm in the wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

congrats on all the animals swine. glad you were able to put that bow to use !! I still haven't seen but 1 deer all year but hopefully this weekend will change that. I'm cheating with a rifle til I get some meat. lol Cato was nice enough to give me his last one. 

as far as I know you just need a license and a permit to hunt a wma. someone else knows more than me though Im sure.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Got a couple dumb questions for you guys, I've been hunting Copiah County WMA for the last 3 yrs, but I'm wanting to hunt some more places as well. First question, I've been reading online at mdwfp and it's kind of unclear to me, but can I hunt NWR with WMA permit or would I need something else? Also, do you guys know of another website I could look at to find other public land areas besides mdwfp? I live about 30 min from Copiah County WMA which is why I hunt there, but I want to try some new places. Any tips or direction pointing would be much appreciated. I'm also really interested in Panther Swamp, so tips for that area would be great. Not asking for the best spots or you secret honey hole, just what do I need to do before I drive all the way there and realize I'm in the wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The WMA users permit would be of no use to you on a NWR as one is state and the other is federal. That said, there is not a blanket NWR permit at least in MS anyways. Each one has its own set of rules. Some require special permits and others may not. I am not sure of the exact website but I would start at fws.gov and go from there. Also, try the US forest service website for other places to hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Curtdawg88 said:


> The WMA users permit would be of no use to you on a NWR as one is state and the other is federal. That said, there is not a blanket NWR permit at least in MS anyways. Each one has its own set of rules. Some require special permits and others may not. I am not sure of the exact website but I would start at fws.gov and go from there. Also, try the US forest service website for other places to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!! I really appreciate it. I was thinking the same thing but just my luck I would either pay twice the money I needed to or end up trying to hunt without something and get in trouble. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Tomorrow is my last day of work before my vacation. So excited. Ive heard the deer are running everywhere. Hope that continues.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of work before my vacation. So excited. Ive heard the deer are running everywhere. Hope that continues.


I saw a little basket rack running a doe Monday night about 530 in a field by my house as I was pulling in from work. Got me all excited for this weekend, plus I think it's gonna cool back down for Saturday at least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

well I finally broke the ice. got a doe friday morning and a 8 point fri eve. problem was the 8 pt had a lot of ground shrinkage. lol didnt make our camp minimum so Im done with bucks for the year. gonna try and take a doe or two with my bow. realized I havent taken a deer with my bow in 3 years. kinda sad really. lol


----------



## 1seth

Nice BOHO, oh well some time you just got to pull the trigger. hunted Friday till Monday morning. saw 4 rack bucks and some other smaller bucks cruising all day, just nothing big.


----------



## BOHO

sometimes you do. this time it cost me 2 bucks maybe


----------



## WBogle

Deer are everywhere around me. Between my dad, a buddy of mine, and me we saw 50+ deer since monday. A lot of does and a few nice bucks. I had a shooter 7pt running a doe yesterday afternoon in a thick creek bottom but couldnt get a shot on him. The MS River is supposed to hit 51 feet so our property is going to be insane after the 1st of the year.


----------



## WBogle

I had 7 deer cross this creek yesterday afternoon so its a matter of time until the rut really kicks in


----------



## SFCSNOW

Good luck to you guys. I know it's the best week of the year to be in the woods but this weather couldn't be worse. Nothing like 78 and rain!!


----------



## BOHO

now they are saying 54' on Jan 16th. Thats gonna push a lot of deer on our property. Might get tired of cleaning them. lol


----------



## SFCSNOW

BOHO, I Have a new Halon that needs breaking in. I'd hate for you to have to do all the work by yourself.


----------



## Hidden Danger

The Pascagoula river is up to 21 ft after all this recent rain and the WMA is closed. Hopefully the water drops back to below 18 ft in a few days and it opens back up. The rut is fast approaching and maybe the fact that a lot of woods will be flooded might help concentrate the action. I've been waiting all year for this!!!


----------



## BOHO

Hey snowman, we might can get you a hunt in. Where are you located? Which halon did you get? Water may push some pigs on us. Gotta shoot all you see. Its the law. Lol


----------



## SFCSNOW

Pelahatchie. I hunted in Vicksburg years ago...we lost our lease. I remember how wild it got when the river would get up. Turkey hunting has never been the same since I experienced that. I guess it spoiled me. 
Bucks are moving here really well this week. Saw three shooters this afternoon. Couldn't get a shot at any of them. 

I got the 6. Really like the bow! Haven't shot a Mathews in years. This bow said YES to me though. And stacking up hogs isn't a problem. Ever trapped them? If they are bad, that's the only way I've had luck with putting a dent in their numbers.


----------



## 00 buck

Any one seen any good sign the rut is underway near South Smith CO? Plan on hunting this morning with these high pressures and cooler teMaps. Hopefully the deer will be moving this morning.


----------



## BOHO

We have gotten pics of a couple pigs but never seen one on a hunt. The water may change that. I hunt at rocky springs. Our camp just has an agreement that no matter what, shoot any pig you can anywhere you can. 

Rut should be wide open now 00buck


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Just saw on the news this morning that they are closing deer season Sunday along the river due to flooding?! Doesn't affect me, but I hate it for yall that are affected.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Wildman

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Great deer density on that place. They consistently kill 120+ deer a season on that 6,500 acres.


Yeah they are lots of deer, even some really nice ones. There is probably double that number killed but only 120-130 are recorded on check-in papers ha[/QUOTE]


Whats the closest place to camp or stay near the WMA.I have been wanting to try it for a few years now.


----------



## buckhunter2705

Dang boho you doing better than me. Have only been to the woods twice this year and haven't seen anything. Was hoping to go this weekend since I'm off starting this evening till next Monday but since last nights issues don't look like that's gonna happen either.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

La Wildman said:


> Yeah they are lots of deer, even some really nice ones. There is probably double that number killed but only 120-130 are recorded on check-in papers ha



Whats the closest place to camp or stay near the WMA.I have been wanting to try it for a few years now.[/QUOTE]

I think you can camp on Homochitto National Forest. Check to be sure. If you can, part of the Nationa Forest is only a few miles from WMA. Next place to stay would be hotel in Hazlehurst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

La Wildman said:


> Yeah they are lots of deer, even some really nice ones. There is probably double that number killed but only 120-130 are recorded on check-in papers ha



Whats the closest place to camp or stay near the WMA.I have been wanting to try it for a few years now.[/QUOTE]

Or you can camp in my front yard but I'm about 35 minutes from the wma haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

its getting good around here buckhunter. all my friends are stacking them up like cord wood. may have to take my vacation a week later next year. haha


----------



## swinestalker

Got a nice public land buck. Those of you who know me know I have access to some of the best private land the state has to offer, yet choose to hunt public land a good bit every year. There is something special about hunting public land that transcends the number of deer or size of racks. The taste of success on public land simply has an extra sweetness.


----------



## mitchell

Awesome Travis. Gorgeous deer. Congratulations.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Good looking buck. I agree with you. Public land deer give me a real feeling of accomplishment. Grew up hunting Caney Creek WMA. Lots of lessons were learned having to work a little harder to be successful there.


----------



## La Wildman

swinestalker said:


> Got a nice public land buck. Those of you who know me know I have access to some of the best private land the state has to offer, yet choose to hunt public land a good bit every year. There is something special about hunting public land that transcends the number of deer or size of racks. The taste of success on public land simply has an extra sweetness.
> View attachment 3495930



Awesome!!!...Heck of a buck man


----------



## msudawg8087

Another stud and even better that it was on public. Congrats swine!

I just haven't seen a buck big enough from the stand that I'd like to take. Have passed on a few camp legal bucks (13" inside or 15" main beams) this year and bunch of smaller ones just haven't laid eyes on any that I was getting pics of back in the summer and early fall. Been a tough one overall at our camp. Drought demolished our plots so we're just not holding the same amount of deer this year. I'm about hunted out. Duck hunted Saturday morning now I've caught that bug haha.


----------



## WBogle

The last few weeks have been crazy good. The rut kicked in right as the river hit 48 feet at Natchez and pushed all of the bottom deer into the hill. We have killed 25+ bucks in the last two weeks with the biggest being 165". I shot one this past Saturday but he was running after a doe and i couldnt get him to stop and i shot him in either the upper leg or in the front part of his front shoulder because we found very little blood and no hair like a brisket shot would have.


----------



## bayouarcher

No reports in a while..


----------



## SFCSNOW

It's been really slow around here. Really wanted to take another doe or two with my bow.


----------



## bayouarcher

Anyone experiencing the second rut of the season yet? 
I haven't heard anything regarding it myself...


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I saw a buck, wide open, chasing a doe around right on the side of the interstate near Brookhaven Thursday. I'm thinking that since it's so late it must be a bit of second rut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

not much at our camp in Rocky Springs. I would have thought the high water would have deer all on us but we got nothing. I will try again this weekend but I did manage to get 2 does and a small 8


----------



## iccyman001

I hope you guys don't mine, but I plan on invading your thread.

I'm moving to the florida panhandle here soon and plan on making MS my whitetail hunting area of choice!
Good amount of public land and with some leg work, I know some mature deer can be taken out there.


To say I am excited is an understatement.


----------



## BOHO

welcome iccy. glad your here. just be prepared to encounter a lot of people on public ground. Id wear orange even in bow season. maybe you can get lucky and find a good club in se MS. 

hope everyone had a safe and successful deer season. we have seen and heard a few turkeys for the first time in several years and of course they are due to start logging next week. lol Gonna try and shoot a lot more this year than in years past so I can be better prepared this fall. 

On a side note, anybody have any pigs that need whacking in west central MS?


----------



## iccyman001

BOHO said:


> welcome iccy. glad your here. just be prepared to encounter a lot of people on public ground. Id wear orange even in bow season. maybe you can get lucky and find a good club in se MS.
> 
> hope everyone had a safe and successful deer season. we have seen and heard a few turkeys for the first time in several years and of course they are due to start logging next week. lol Gonna try and shoot a lot more this year than in years past so I can be better prepared this fall.
> 
> On a side note, anybody have any pigs that need whacking in west central MS?


BOHO,
Thanks for the welcome!
Does the large numbers stick to all the WMAs or do I have an opportunity to break away on the larger WMAs?

Ive found quite a few that have a decent amount of land, so I planned on scouting those first. See if I can get off the beaten path or at least the commonly used path.
Oh well, even if they are all swamped it just adds to the challenge, I am ready to hit the ground running.


----------



## Curtdawg88

iccyman001 said:


> BOHO,
> Thanks for the welcome!
> Does the large numbers stick to all the WMAs or do I have an opportunity to break away on the larger WMAs?
> 
> Ive found quite a few that have a decent amount of land, so I planned on scouting those first. See if I can get off the beaten path or at least the commonly used path.
> Oh well, even if they are all swamped it just adds to the challenge, I am ready to hit the ground running.


My experience has been that during the early bow season you shouldn't have trouble getting away from folks on public ground but once the guns come it's a whole nother ball game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Curtdawg88 said:


> My experience has been that during the early bow season you shouldn't have trouble getting away from folks on public ground but once the guns come it's a whole nother ball game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, Curtdawg!

I can make that work.


----------



## BOHO

I dont hunt public ground but swine does. He hunts the Homochitto. Has a lot of success but he's a natural hunter and killer. I prolly couldnt kill half what he does with a rifle.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> I dont hunt public ground but swine does. He hunts the Homochitto. Has a lot of success but he's a natural hunter and killer. I prolly couldnt kill half what he does with a rifle.


Man.. Swine is a whole different breed of hunter... That guy seems to always be successful.. I hunt Copiah County WMA, but not usually very successful...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reed4343

What part of bama you hunt in? where in MS you looking?



Ala_Archer said:


> I live in Alabama but I am looking for a club to join in MS.
> 
> Me and my wife bowhunt exclusively.
> 
> Looking for an established club with a sound management program in place. If anyone knows of any openings please pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ala Archer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampDog32

I'm actually in New Orleans looking for something in Bama or Mississippi for my wife and I. Primarily bow only. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Curtdawg88 said:


> My experience has been that during the early bow season you shouldn't have trouble getting away from folks on public ground but once the guns come it's a whole nother ball game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It looks like you guys have an early bow season and then the remainder bounces between gun, gun with dogs, primitive, etc. 
Would you guys say the whole rifle season is overrun or more towards the rut?

I really like the antler restrictions I am seeing. It's not much, but requiring 10" spread or 13-15" main beams is a good start.
Cant wait for this year.


----------



## mitchell

If you guys have not done so, please go the the new web site for Mississippi Bowhunters and register, and update your profile. We need to support the MBA. It almost folded recently. Lets be sure we support it.

mississippibowhunters.com


----------



## BOHO

thats just public land restrictions. 90% of camps are much higher. most around us are 20" beam 

if anybody is going to see Tim Wells in Cleveland, the ticket includes a 1 year membership to the MBA


----------



## iccyman001

Just ordered a thermal-cell.... I was told it would be a life saver out there.


----------



## SFCSNOW

iccyman001 said:


> Just ordered a thermal-cell.... I was told it would be a life saver out there.


Ha! Good call for sure. Don't forget the refills. You will need them.


----------



## themouth1

I know it's a little off topic but, does anyone have any bow shops they recommend near Biloxi? I have been using Bluff Creek. They are pretty good but I like options. In particular, I'm looking for a good tuner. I am looking around for a used bow for my son (he wants an Elite) and will need it set up when it gets here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

I've dealt with the shop in Lucedale few years back. They carried Hoyt and Elites. Had a young guy, can't remember his name, that was really helpful and knowledgable.


----------



## BOHO

Im too far from the coast to know anyone there. Sorry. Gonna spend the rest of the month chasing squirrels and scouting. I got a clicker for my trad bow to try and break my TP. So far so good, after 2 days. lol Hope I have time to shoot more this summer, heat permitting. Good luck with everyone who gets to turkey hunt. Still looking for a spot to chase pigs if anybody needs some help.


----------



## themouth1

Tried to go squirrel hunting this weekend. Pascagoula WMA where I usually do pretty good was flooded everywhere. Looking for somewhere else to get out Friday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

wanted to go this weekend. gonna be really nice out. my girlfriends Grandmother is out of firewood though so gotta take care of that first. really enjoying shooting my longbow since I added that clicker. I havent short drawn once.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I just got word that they passed a bill this morning that will require us to buy deer tags and that license fees will be going up... Anybody have any light to shed on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w8tnonu22

It's a good thing, it will only establish accountability and won't affect law abiding hunter's. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

w8tnonu22 said:


> It's a good thing, it will only establish accountability and won't affect law abiding hunter's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't have a problem with it, just didn't know if anybody else had any more details about it. Price, effective date, things like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w8tnonu22

My understanding is that they come with the purchase of your license. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Oh ok, will it be in place for the 16-17 season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w8tnonu22

Pretty sure 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

I think I read somewhere that the sportmans license is increasing fro $32 to $34 so not a major increase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

I'm in favor of tags. Won't be a cure all, but it can't hurt.


----------



## cbigbear

I'm all for tags. I sure hope they don't increase the cost of non-res license they are already ridiculously high enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

Does anybody know of a good bow shop around Jackson? Looking to get a bow tuned before next season. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneEnsign

Curtdawg88 said:


> Does anybody know of a good bow shop around Jackson? Looking to get a bow tuned before next season. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


B&B Archery in Pearl. Mathews dealer, but will work on any brand. Great folks.


----------



## Curtdawg88

DwayneEnsign said:


> B&B Archery in Pearl. Mathews dealer, but will work on any brand. Great folks.


Thanks! I've heard of them but can't locate any reviews. Do they do good work? And knowledgeable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneEnsign

Curtdawg88 said:


> Thanks! I've heard of them but can't locate any reviews. Do they do good work? And knowledgeable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they do good work and are knowledgeable. They obviously work hard for earn and keep your business. They charge an honest fee for services, and will give you good advice and often make minor corrections or adjustments without a charge. My impression is they want you to feel comfortable and confident so you'll come back. They have sold two bows for me, and I have bought two new Mathews from them. Very satisfied.


----------



## Curtdawg88

DwayneEnsign said:


> Yes, they do good work and are knowledgeable. They obviously work hard for earn and keep your business. They charge an honest fee for services, and will give you good advice and often make minor corrections or adjustments without a charge. My impression is they want you to feel comfortable and confident so you'll come back. They have sold two bows for me, and I have bought two new Mathews from them. Very satisfied.


Thanks for the info! I will definitely go see them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Curtdawg88 said:


> Thanks for the info! I will definitely go see them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard the same about B&B, a friend of mine won't go anywhere else. I personally haven't had a chance to go by there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Anybody finding any sheds yet? Our camp is getting clear cut right now so I doubt I'll find many sheds or turkeys this year. Gonna have to do some stump shooting this spring at least though. Some mighty bad storms came thru Vicksburg tonight and especially southern MS. Hope everyone made it thru ok.


----------



## Curtdawg88

BOHO said:


> Anybody finding any sheds yet? Our camp is getting clear cut right now so I doubt I'll find many sheds or turkeys this year. Gonna have to do some stump shooting this spring at least though. Some mighty bad storms came thru Vicksburg tonight and especially southern MS. Hope everyone made it thru ok.


I found one on Saturday and wasn't even looking. Just rode into a good plot and there it was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBogle

We found these four this past weekend. The big 8pt shed on the left is the buck i have been hunting the two years but have never connected i found his right side shed last summer but gave it to and buddy of mines son.


----------



## iccyman001

Nice finds!


----------



## BOHO

nice sheds for sure. Id be lucky to find 2 all year like that. lol


----------



## BOHO

well the loggers are almost done at the camp. sure hope Im as good as I think I am at making ground blinds. lol not gonna hardly be a tree left to climb on our north side. not sure about shed hunting on freshly logged ground. gotta go scout anyway and see how the deer are gonna use it now anyways. good excuse to do some stump shooting.


----------



## BOHO

hope nobody has floated off from all this rain. everyone be safe and remember, bow season will be here before you know it. only 6 months to go.


----------



## themouth1

Been rough. My daughter shot the 4H multi county shoot today in Woolmarket and was drenched when she was done. Shot real well though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alaska_av8r

Well I saw a turtle sitting in his shell today....

I got a no cam a few weeks ago and haven't had time to finish tuning it, need to get it done and visit a few of these shoots


----------



## WBogle

Anybody been having any luck with the elusive thunder chicken? I have had quite an interesting season thus far but havent been able to connect just yet, but i have high hopes for the rest of the year. I havent been able to kill a turkey in Mississippi since 2008 but am hoping to break that dry streak this year


----------



## kfilament

No luck for me with the thunder chickens this year. Also, no sheds. Been a crappy turkey season all around, haven't even really heard much.


----------



## themouth1

Just wanted to post up for our South Mississippi folks. I just picked up a new Bow Tune Machine. Great machine that will safely press any bow and has a draw board attached. Anyway, I know we don't have a lot of options for shops down here so if anyone ever needs to use it, you guys are welcome to it. Just shoot me a PM and bring beer...


----------



## mhpm15

Anybody know what's going on with the MBA? Paid for membership and a couple more things two weeks ago. Nothing has arrived. Tried to go to the website but it's down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Not sure. I met with the guys in Greenville back in the spring. All seemed well.


----------



## iccyman001

I've marked on my calendar that Mississippi's quota hunt applications start August 1.
Do you guys use preference points or does everyone stand a fair chance?


----------



## SFCSNOW

Any of you guys hunting Panther or Hillside this year? Found out today we lost our lease in Camden so I may hunt some public land again. I've had good luck there in the past.


----------



## Greenmachine69

SFCSNOW said:


> Any of you guys hunting Panther or Hillside this year? Found out today we lost our lease in Camden so I may hunt some public land again. I've had good luck there in the past.


Water changed everything in there last year. We get a flood again bring your floaties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenmachine69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Greenmachine69 said:


> I know it's bad but I grew up hunting public land, Caney Creek. It does suck when you drive up to your favorite spot only to find a couple of trucks with out of town plates parked there. And yes some are ***** clowns but it is public land. I learned to not let it ruin my day/hunt.
> 
> Hillside is about 45 mins away...prob going up this weekend to check out some spots I've hunted before.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Greenmachine69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be so greedy. Lol


----------



## Greenmachine69

I think at least one or two people laughed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Greenmachine69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good stuff.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Slipped up on this group today and another group of 7.


----------



## ajy5070

nice buck!


----------



## xdmelarton

Any of my Fellow MS Bowhunters have any recommendations for a camp in the central MS area that is Bowhunter Friendly and wont break the bank (cant swing 1500 to 2500 and up without becoming worth 50% less through divorce). Somewhere within an hour of Brandon. Hinds Co., Madison Co.,. It is hard to find a camp where there are others that like to Bow Hunt Only as well (Not necessarily Bow Hunt Only Camp just other bowhunters to hunt with and learn from). If you are in Brandon and like to shoot hit me up as well. I am new at this as last year was my first year to bow hunt and I did it all season without success but certainly learned a lot in the process and saw a lot of deer in range but couldn't finish the deal. I am much better prepared this year. This will be my 3rd season to deer hunt period. If anybody wants to help a brother out PM me please.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## SFCSNOW

PM coming to you Richard


----------



## BOHO

hey everyone!! Sorry I havent been on in awhile. Life has just been crazy this year. Lots of changes for me but all for the good. I havent gotten to spend as much time with the bows as Id like but thats gonna change soon. Didnt find any sheds and we have no turkeys so that wasnt an option. Thank goodness we dont have pigs so come Oct Im gonna be ready to sling an arrow at something !! I havent killed a deer with my bow in 3 years so hopefully Im due this year. I hope everyone has had a great 2016 so far and I look forward to seeing lots of good trail cam pics soon. Maybe I'll even have a few good ones to share as well. Watch out for no shoulders !! They seem to be bad this year. Keep the posts coming and lets remember safety first.


----------



## iccyman001

Does anyone here hunt de soto national forest? 
It's only 3 hours from where I'm moving. 

Looks like a large chunk of land and I feel like I can get in there and find some deer.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

iccyman001 said:


> Does anyone here hunt de soto national forest?
> It's only 3 hours from where I'm moving.
> 
> Looks like a large chunk of land and I feel like I can get in there and find some deer.


I'm sure there's deer there, but I have no experience there.. I'm further south, about 40-45 minutes south of Jackson. Where are you moving to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I'm sure there's deer there, but I have no experience there.. I'm further south, about 40-45 minutes south of Jackson. Where are you moving to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm moving to the Pan Handle of Florida and plan on putting some serious time into Mississippi. 
I was looking at Pearl river WMA and Maurepas swamp WMA. 
Then I saw de soto and it was something like 300-500k acres. So I figured I could find some spots in there. 


I believe I drove through Jackson cutting down from 20 to 98. 
I wrote down a list of areas I saw off of i49 and i59 that I also want to check out and I made a list of business in industrial areas that I wanna call and see if they will allow hunting on their property. 


I'm not too familiar with these areas in Mississippi, so for all I know they are all leased up, but the worst they can say is no. 

I'll head out to those areas I mentioned soon to start scouting and get cameras up.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

iccyman001 said:


> I'm moving to the Pan Handle of Florida and plan on putting some serious time into Mississippi.
> I was looking at Pearl river WMA and Maurepas swamp WMA.
> Then I saw de soto and it was something like 300-500k acres. So I figured I could find some spots in there.
> 
> 
> I believe I drove through Jackson cutting down from 20 to 98.
> I wrote down a list of areas I saw off of i49 and i59 that I also want to check out and I made a list of business in industrial areas that I wanna call and see if they will allow hunting on their property.
> 
> 
> I'm not too familiar with these areas in Mississippi, so for all I know they are all leased up, but the worst they can say is no.
> 
> I'll head out to those areas I mentioned soon to start scouting and get cameras up.


I had a brain-fart, I was thinking desoto was further north. I looked at Google maps and realized it's by Hattiesburg. So I'm technically farther north. I live in Wesson, but I work in McComb, which is where 55 and 98 meet. I hunt Copiah County WMA all the time. If you decide to travel farther, let me know, I'd be happy to show you around the best I can. Or there is Hommochitto National Forest which is HUGE, I don't have any experience there but I'm always up for something new



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I had a brain-fart, I was thinking desoto was further north. I looked at Google maps and realized it's by Hattiesburg. So I'm technically farther north. I live in Wesson, but I work in McComb, which is where 55 and 98 meet. I hunt Copiah County WMA all the time. If you decide to travel farther, let me know, I'd be happy to show you around the best I can. Or there is Hommochitto National Forest which is HUGE, I don't have any experience there but I'm always up for something new
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll have to look up Hommochitto up and see how far it is. 
Driving isn't really an issue if I find good deer. I'm moving to Florida from New Mexico and I used to whitetail hunt a spot in Oklahoma that was four and a half hours away from where I lived. It panned out to be a nice little set up and I'm hoping to do the same out here. 

I'll definitely keep you in the loop. One thing I like about Mississippi is there doesn't seem to be a shortage of public land. 
I just need to learn which ones get absolutely hammered and which ones are slightly less pressured. That's why I like the larger chunks of land. You can still get away from most other hunters and can find some nice bucks. 

I'm very excited to try a new state and hopefully not get eaten by a gator.


----------



## ShaneC

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I had a brain-fart, I was thinking desoto was further north. I looked at Google maps and realized it's by Hattiesburg. So I'm technically farther north. I live in Wesson, but I work in McComb, which is where 55 and 98 meet. I hunt Copiah County WMA all the time. If you decide to travel farther, let me know, I'd be happy to show you around the best I can. Or there is Hommochitto National Forest which is HUGE, I don't have any experience there but I'm always up for something new
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunt private land right down from Copiah County WMA. I have always said I wanted to hunt the WMA some but never have. They have some good deer in that area.


----------



## Thwack16

Imo, if you aren't driving north of I20, you might as well hunt south AL or GA because of proximity. If you're willing to go north of 20 it very well may be worth your time to put an emphasis on MS. For the most part, the farther northwest you'll go in our state the better you'll be. 





iccyman001 said:


> I'm moving to the Pan Handle of Florida and plan on putting some serious time into Mississippi.
> I was looking at Pearl river WMA and Maurepas swamp WMA.
> Then I saw de soto and it was something like 300-500k acres. So I figured I could find some spots in there.
> 
> 
> I believe I drove through Jackson cutting down from 20 to 98.
> I wrote down a list of areas I saw off of i49 and i59 that I also want to check out and I made a list of business in industrial areas that I wanna call and see if they will allow hunting on their property.
> 
> 
> I'm not too familiar with these areas in Mississippi, so for all I know they are all leased up, but the worst they can say is no.
> 
> I'll head out to those areas I mentioned soon to start scouting and get cameras up.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Thwack16 said:


> Imo, if you aren't driving north of I20, you might as well hunt south AL or GA because of proximity. If you're willing to go north of 20 it very well may be worth your time to put an emphasis on MS. For the most part, the farther northwest you'll go in our state the better you'll be.


This is very good advice. The southern half of our state is not known for big deer. Yes there are some there and yes there are deer there but you could probably find equal hunting opportunities closer to your location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

ShaneC said:


> I hunt private land right down from Copiah County WMA. I have always said I wanted to hunt the WMA some but never have. They have some good deer in that area.


There are some pretty nice ones there, and no real shortage of numbers.. I see deer 9 out of 10 hunts. And usually when I don't see anything it's my fault. We'll have to get together and hunt one day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

iccyman001 said:


> I'll have to look up Hommochitto up and see how far it is.
> Driving isn't really an issue if I find good deer. I'm moving to Florida from New Mexico and I used to whitetail hunt a spot in Oklahoma that was four and a half hours away from where I lived. It panned out to be a nice little set up and I'm hoping to do the same out here.
> 
> I'll definitely keep you in the loop. One thing I like about Mississippi is there doesn't seem to be a shortage of public land.
> I just need to learn which ones get absolutely hammered and which ones are slightly less pressured. That's why I like the larger chunks of land. You can still get away from most other hunters and can find some nice bucks.
> 
> I'm very excited to try a new state and hopefully not get eaten by a gator.


I wouldn't worry too much about the gators. However I would most definitely invest in a good pair of snake boots and a ThermaCELL if I were you. The cotton mouths down here are fearless and you also have rattle snakes and copperheads to deal with. Good luck.


----------



## jkm97

Thwack16 said:


> Imo, if you aren't driving north of I20, you might as well hunt south AL or GA because of proximity. If you're willing to go north of 20 it very well may be worth your time to put an emphasis on MS. For the most part, the farther northwest you'll go in our state the better you'll be.


Listen to this. If you are driving in that far go a bit farther and find more deer.


----------



## poobear

Look at the Refugee system along the MS river. Some very good deer on them. They are not all on the river but in the Delta region 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

iccyman001 said:


> Does anyone here hunt de soto national forest?
> It's only 3 hours from where I'm moving.
> 
> Looks like a large chunk of land and I feel like I can get in there and find some deer.


I figured this map might peak your interest just a bit. As you can see most of the big bucks are not taken in the northern part of the state but rather the southwest portion along the Mississippi River. Check out Big buck spot #6 the Leaf River wma. It's about 5 miles from my house and is part of the Desoto National Forrest. When I first moved here 6 years ago it was where I wanted to hunt but they closed the Merrill bridge. So instead of it being a 5 mile trip I now have to either take hwy 26 to 57 by way of Benndale Ms or hwy 98 to 57 by way of McClain Ms. Either way it's now a 25 mile trip so I hunt the Pascagoula river wma which is only 14 miles from here in Buzzard Roost MS. They have been talking about opening the bridge back up so I might hit the Leaf up pretty hard this year.
Let me know if you're interested and need a place to stay. I'm sure I can arrange something.


----------



## ShaneC

Hailey_Phillips said:


> There are some pretty nice ones there, and no real shortage of numbers.. I see deer 9 out of 10 hunts. And usually when I don't see anything it's my fault. We'll have to get together and hunt one day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do have some nice ones. I know the guy that works the WMA, real nice guy and a heck of a turkey hunter. Hopefully I can slow down enough in the near future to make a hunt there.


----------



## mitchell

Just and FYI to MS guys, Delta Outfitters in Vicksburg is looking for a bow tech guy. If you know of anybody who might be interested in the job get them to give them a call. 601.636.5102


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

ShaneC said:


> They do have some nice ones. I know the guy that works the WMA, real nice guy and a heck of a turkey hunter. Hopefully I can slow down enough in the near future to make a hunt there.


I don't know mr Med personally, but have heard only good things about him. I like hunting out there a lot. They put a lot of work into the plots and roads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC

Med is a really nice guy and loves what he does. He really likes the refuge and dealing with the people. You should introduce yourself to him, but be prepared to stay a while he likes to talk.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

ShaneC said:


> Med is a really nice guy and loves what he does. He really likes the refuge and dealing with the people. You should introduce yourself to him, but be prepared to stay a while he likes to talk.


I hardly ever see him, but I will next time I do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Sorry for the delay to everyone who helped me out. I was up in the mountains scouting elk.




Hidden Danger said:


> I figured this map might peak your interest just a bit. As you can see most of the big bucks are not taken in the northern part of the state but rather the southwest portion along the Mississippi River. Check out Big buck spot #6 the Leaf River wma. It's about 5 miles from my house and is part of the Desoto National Forrest. When I first moved here 6 years ago it was where I wanted to hunt but they closed the Merrill bridge. So instead of it being a 5 mile trip I now have to either take hwy 26 to 57 by way of Benndale Ms or hwy 98 to 57 by way of McClain Ms. Either way it's now a 25 mile trip so I hunt the Pascagoula river wma which is only 14 miles from here in Buzzard Roost MS. They have been talking about opening the bridge back up so I might hit the Leaf up pretty hard this year.
> Let me know if you're interested and need a place to stay. I'm sure I can arrange something.



Thanks for the map and info. I'm gonna sit down here for the next few days and look at all options within maybe an eight hour window. 
Then I'll try to narrow down what ones I want to check out this year and scout them the best I can. Then I can expand next year; dump out what didn't work and keep the stuff that does!

I have a pretty sweet set up (truck/trailer combo) so when I head out to these places for a day, two or a week, the offer comes back to YOU if you'd like to join. I always have room and it sleeps 4 hunters easily. 




poobear said:


> Look at the Refugee system along the MS river. Some very good deer on them. They are not all on the river but in the Delta region
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk



Pulling out maps and google earth as we speak. Also pulling up any site that shows MS public land. I will check those areas out, thank you!




Hidden Danger said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the gators. However I would most definitely invest in a good pair of snake boots and a ThermaCELL if I were you. The cotton mouths down here are fearless and you also have rattle snakes and copperheads to deal with. Good luck.


haha those were the first things I ordered when I found out I was moving to FL!



Curtdawg88 said:


> This is very good advice. The southern half of our state is not known for big deer. Yes there are some there and yes there are deer there but you could probably find equal hunting opportunities closer to your location.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jkm97 said:


> Listen to this. If you are driving in that far go a bit farther and find more deer.





Thwack16 said:


> Imo, if you aren't driving north of I20, you might as well hunt south AL or GA because of proximity. If you're willing to go north of 20 it very well may be worth your time to put an emphasis on MS. For the most part, the farther northwest you'll go in our state the better you'll be.



This is great feedback, thank you guys very much. 
I will have to look in areas up north. 




THANKS AGAIN ALL


----------



## msudawg8087

Hey guys. Been a while since I've been on. Hope all is well and everybody is getting excited about the season. My wife and I welcomed our first child back in May so I've had my hands full since well before then. Did get a chance to put out a few cams weekend before last and will hopefully get to check them this weekend. The loggers are clear cutting a section of land that held one of my spots so I've got to put in some ground work and figure out what my next plan is. Seems like they've cut every other year for the past 5 or 6 years so hopefully this will be the last time for a while.


----------



## whack'em67

Checking in from Columbus Mississippi, who all is ready for October 1st?


----------



## xdmelarton

40 days......tick tock tick tock. Can't wait.


----------



## whack'em67

Anyone got any good bucks on camera yet? All I'm getting is doe's, spotted fawns, and young 4 points but I definitely have no problem killing a doe.


----------



## Bird Buster

Tagging alone from Grace MS


----------



## SFCSNOW

whack'em67 said:


> Anyone got any good bucks on camera yet? All I'm getting is doe's, spotted fawns, and young 4 points but I definitely have no problem killing a doe.


Getting a couple of groups of bucks. They are hitting minerals sites hard.


----------



## whack'em67

Only one month away from deer season here in Mississippi, it can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Seadonist

whack'em67 said:


> Anyone got any good bucks on camera yet? All I'm getting is doe's, spotted fawns, and young 4 points but I definitely have no problem killing a doe.


Hunting Baxterville area this year for the first time, Piney woods and cut overs. I had 4-6 shooter bucks on camera until about a month ago when they just disappeared. I'm hoping that it's just that time of year and they reappear once the temps drop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

hey fellas. hope everyone is doing well. Im in Vicksburg but work west central MS. hey msudawg, we need to get together and sling a few when Im over around Clinton. I got my camera out but havent checked it yet. Prolly will next weekend for work day. I doubt I have any bucks either like most of yall. we usually dont see any decent bucks til later in Nov. We may get some pics but in the history of our camp, I dont think we've ever killed a buck we got a pick of and have seen very few. If you can get a couple good ones on camera though it sure is a lot easier to stay on stand longer. lol Anybody gonna hunt with a trad bow this year? I know thats all swine uses. Ole trad master is gonna get some deer and pigs for sure. Just waiting on some pics.


----------



## duckhunter92

Does anybody on here bait deer? We bait rice bran alot but man they walk on egg shells around bait. Anybody have any luck with bucks over bait?


----------



## Seadonist

duckhunter92 said:


> Does anybody on here bait deer? We bait rice bran alot but man they walk on egg shells around bait. Anybody have any luck with bucks over bait?


I use corn mixed with Big & J granulated attractant this time of year on my camera locations. I had bucks on camera throughout June, they disappeared all throughout August and I checked cameras today after some food plot work and the bucks are back!! Once the season starts, I'll start putting persimmon flavored rice bran out and set up on a trail leading to it. Bucks love that stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92

Yes i agree they love the rice bran i think thats what im going to try and do myself this year set up on a trail further down. Heres the hit list so far


----------



## duckhunter92

The big 8 is on my buddies cam


----------



## 00 buck

Hey guys, Smith CO boy here, not a real big buck area, but I have no problem sticking a doe come Oct 1st. Hope everyone is excited as I am. Hopefully when I pull camera cards here in a couple weeks it'll have the one buck I'm hoping is on there. Hope everybody has there bows tuned up and shooting straight. Looking forward to seeing a couple MS bucks hit the ground on here soon.


----------



## Seadonist

Nice hit list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Holliman

I got my sets cleared and ready this past weekend. Most of our cameras just went out so the hit list hasn't been created. We did have one camera out early. I've got a buck with at least 100" grown and it was only June 15th. That's the most growth I've ever seen that early.


----------



## WBogle

A couple of nice bucks, still waiting on a couple of bucks i let go last year because they should be shooter material this year


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

WBogle said:


> View attachment 4781257
> View attachment 4781265
> View attachment 4781273
> View attachment 4781281
> 
> A couple of nice bucks, still waiting on a couple of bucks i let go last year because they should be shooter material this year


Ok ok ok! Fine! I'll come hunting with you, geez... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBogle

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Ok ok ok! Fine! I'll come hunting with you, geez... Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im hoping they stay around long enough to have a chance at, but there is one that im waiting for that makes those look like dinks


----------



## duckhunter92

This is that 10 point in the first couple pics i posted. He got a palmetto lookin rack goin on. Would love to put my hands on him for sure


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

WBogle said:


> Im hoping they stay around long enough to have a chance at, but there is one that im waiting for that makes those look like dinks


I can understand that, seems like they always change patterns a few days before season opens. I hope your big one shows up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

duckhunter92 said:


> View attachment 4788122
> 
> This is that 10 point in the first couple pics i posted. He got a palmetto lookin rack goin on. Would love to put my hands on him for sure


That's nice there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92

Thanks brother


----------



## kfilament

That thing looks like a moose. 

Did any of y'all get any good draw hunts today? I got a primitive weapon at Charles Ray Nix, but too early in the season for the rut, oh well, better than nothing I suppose. I think it was my last choice when I put in my preferences, so I guess I barely did get it.


----------



## Vecchio Cane

Not the greatest, but the latest from Madison.


----------



## duckhunter92

Beautiful deer v cane! And ive never heard of drawing a hunt filament


----------



## kfilament

duckhunter92 said:


> Beautiful deer v cane! And ive never heard of drawing a hunt filament


In terms of the draw hunts on the public WMAs?


----------



## duckhunter92

Im not familiar with it i thought you could just go hunt public land. By us you can anyways just have to buy a tag for 15 bucks. We have all private leases though


----------



## Alex_Holliman

Put the cams out last week and bucks are starting to say cheese.


----------



## Alex_Holliman




----------



## Curtdawg88

duckhunter92 said:


> Im not familiar with it i thought you could just go hunt public land. By us you can anyways just have to buy a tag for 15 bucks. We have all private leases though


Some of the public land in Mississippi is draw only and some is draw for parts of the year. Always best to check the rules for the individual place you are going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter2705

iccyman001 said:


> Does anyone here hunt de soto national forest?
> It's only 3 hours from where I'm moving.
> 
> Looks like a large chunk of land and I feel like I can get in there and find some deer.


Yeah I hunt it. Mainly hunt the management areas inside the national Forrest. But I have hunted in the national forest as well. theirs some nice deer out there. You just have to contend with dog hunters during the dog hunting season.


----------



## Rhino91

Alex_Holliman said:


> View attachment 4792434
> 
> View attachment 4792442
> 
> View attachment 4792450
> 
> View attachment 4792458


I have pics of that deer !!!


----------



## Rhino91

I cant wait for bow season to get here. I have 4 years of history with this deer and I am ready to get after him.


----------



## Rhino91

Broke ear 10 point!!!


----------



## whack'em67

I hope I get a shot at this buck this year.


----------



## 1seth

[a






ttach=config]48344


----------



## 1seth

Dont know what happened there but treated myself to a elk hunt this year and tagged out on the first day. Got Lucky. Nice bucks everyone has on camera good luck next week


----------



## kfilament

That looks like a Delta Elk for sure! :wink:


----------



## kfilament

The 10 day is looking pretty good for opening weekend in terms of temp. Hope it holds true and we are looking at 60 on Oct 1st at sunlight and not 72.


----------



## Rhino91

1seth said:


> [a
> View attachment 4834434
> ttach=config]48344
> View attachment 4834434
> View attachment 4834434
> View attachment 4834434
> 
> View attachment 4834434


Great bull congrats !!!


----------



## duckhunter92

Wow seth wat a bull!!!


----------



## SillyBow

Deer leases...Man...it's hard to find these days. I got two buddies that have kids along with myself who have been looking for a deer lease and have been very unsuccessful. Not looking to kill a world class animal, but the possibility would be a bonus. We are just looking for a few hundred acres to enjoy with our kids. I have a 3 year old that will be hunting in the next few years so something long term would be a benefit. Does anyone know of any leases that may have come available or weren't filled? I know this is a long shot and I'm mainly trying to get a jump on next year. Looking for anything north of Batesville and west of New Albany or so.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whack'em67

October 1st is fast approaching. Who else is ready to fling some arrows and put meat in the freezer?


----------



## jkm97

Any luck this morning?


----------



## Curtdawg88

Going out for the first time this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 buck

No luck for me, gonna try a different spot in the oaks this evening. Anyone else see anything?


----------



## spencer12

My dad grew up around Meridian, Mississippi. We usually go back to visit family during the holiday seasons. I will say that there are some truly big deer in the state of Mississippi. I think the state is mainly overlooked as far as world class deer, but I know it has them. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jkm97

Only small deer here.


----------



## Mississippi66

Anybody have any luck? I shot a young doe. Seen deer both days, all were doe, fawns and one small five point. Finally took a young doe. Glad I built that walk in cooler now. It was mid 80s this afternoon.


----------



## Seadonist

Opener for me is on the 15th, but so far I'm only seeing young bucks and mediocre mature bucks on camera, but I haven't been able to push deep into my property yet so there may be some bigger deer down in the thick bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mississippi66

I really wish they would push the season back two weeks in the north half of the state as well. Just feels like the seasons have changed since I was a youngun.


----------



## whack'em67

Haven't killed any deer yet but I did manage to miss two deer this morning though so I'm going to give it another try in the morning.


----------



## whack'em67

I'm hoping I get a shot at this 2.5 year old cull buck soon. Has anyone had any luck yet?


----------



## Rhino91

whack'em67 said:


> I'm hoping I get a shot at this 2.5 year old cull buck soon. Has anyone had any luck yet?


Are you sure that deer is 2.5? He sure does not look like it in that pic.


----------



## kfilament

No luck yet, but a TON of acorns in the woods I hunt, so deer don't have to move far to get their bellies full. Been pretty warm still, but some cooler temps sat evening, so Sunday AM might be worth a hunt.


----------



## jkm97

I killed my first yesterday, haven't been out much so far.


----------



## jkm97

Here it is.


----------



## BOHO

congrats jk !!! good job man. looking forward to this cooler weather Thursday. Hope we get some rain. need it bad. acorns just starting to fall at my camp.


----------



## xdmelarton

Congrats JKM with the real stick and string!


----------



## msudawg8087

Very nice JKM! Nice to take a little pressure off early season and put a little meat in the freezer. I shot a 16" 7pt last Sunday and my brother has killed 2 does so far. I've got to kill a doe at camp before I'm able to shoot another buck. What we call the Earn-a-buck deal at our camp to make sure we meet our doe quota for the season. As Boho said, we need rain terribly bad. I'm gonna have to replant a plot I did at my wife's grandfather's place in Smith Co. That's just part of the gamble each year in the south. Never know what the weather is gonna do in Sept/Oct.


----------



## 00 buck

I got my first archery deer on the 9th, big fat doe. At work for the next week now, so hope to get on some public land soon when I get home. Been a long two yrs trying to get the first with a bow. Great job JK, gonna be some good eating.


----------



## 00 buck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Good job 00 Buck, I haven't even been able to hunt hunt yet this year, my 4week old little boy gets most of my time and attention, but I'm hoping to try and get out for a hunt this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Friday morning looks like the morning to go in southern MS. Temps will go from 86 degrees on Thursday afternoon to 47 degrees on Friday morning. I'm trying to play my cards right with the wife and with work to make it to the lease for a Friday morning hunt. Good moon and feed times also:








All signs point to an active morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 buck

Hate I'm gonna miss that too, perfect weather to be in a tree. Good luck to you Seadonist.


----------



## Lukepaige

Watch out for those rattlers, this got run over in front of our camp in centreville, someone got the rattles off it before I found it.


----------



## msudawg8087

Wish I had Friday off based on what I'm seeing and Seadonist's post. Cooler weather should have them on their feet. BOHO, you guys having any luck at your camp so far? We seem to be seeing a few more deer this year despite the lack of rain.


----------



## Seadonist

Lukepaige said:


> View attachment 4958937
> 
> 
> Watch out for those rattlers, this got run over in front of our camp in centreville, someone got the rattles off it before I found it.


We killed this one right behind the camp in Baxterville on Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

Nothing but swine down here. I put a Grim Reaper through this boar's shoulder and stuck the tip out far shoulder before he broke my arrow and made a 20 yard mad dash for Pig Heaven.


----------



## BOHO

hey msu, we have been seeing a few before it turned real hot. 1 guy got a doe last week. Thats it for us so far. if this rain will come thru and give us a soaking our hunting will get much better. acorns and grass spells deer for us. I'm gonna do my part to thin the heard before the rut, I hope. lol


----------



## msudawg8087

At least you guys are seeing some even though its hot. But sounds like the rain that just came through will help us all. We've killed 2 does (a third was shot but not found) and 1 buck so far. Really hoping this cooler weather gets them going.


----------



## Seadonist

Can anyone tell me if the Lumberton/ Baxterville areas have gotten any rain at all this week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

well we had a good hunt today. I saw 2 and missed one. buddy of mine saw 1. another buddy hunting cow oaks on a creek bank saw 11. most were shooters next year tho. lol he creased a doe but not a kill shot. also heard 2 bucks fighting. gonna be great in a couple weeks !!


----------



## kfilament

Went this AM, seemed like a great morning weather wise, cool (42) and no wind. Didn't see anything though. Got down and check my camera nearby and yesterday was the day, deer all over the place from 8-9, including an 8 pt standing under my hang on. Not a huge deer, but def. something I would have taken on public land with my bow. Oh well, glad to see them moving a bit. Also had some huge pigs on camera. And some dang dogs....


----------



## Seadonist

kfilament said:


> Went this AM, seemed like a great morning weather wise, cool (42) and no wind. Didn't see anything though. Got down and check my camera nearby and yesterday was the day, deer all over the place from 8-9, including an 8 pt standing under my hang on. Not a huge deer, but def. something I would have taken on public land with my bow. Oh well, glad to see them moving a bit. Also had some huge pigs on camera. And some dang dogs....


Same here. Checked cams yesterday afternoon and had good action yesterday morning at one stand so I say there this morning thinking that it would be even better with the front pushing through last night but it was dead today. Didn't see a single deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

jkm97 said:


> Here it is.


Awesome deer


----------



## whack'em67

Who has had some luck so far here in Mississippi? I've harvested 3 deer so far.


----------



## BOHO

I missed a doe at 30 yesterday with my xbow. heifer ducked on me. haha


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I went yesterday afternoon for my first sit of the year. No deer showed up to the watering hole I was near but a BUNCH of turkeys came in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 buck

1 doe for me, been at work for the last week and a half. Got three more days here, and I'll be in a stand Thursday morning


----------



## whack'em67

I seen a group of 3 does this morning but of course none of them would come in close enough for a shot, but just wait until muzzleloader and gun season because then their definitely in trouble lol


----------



## kfilament

Did you guys see the new (potential) state record archery kill? Its on the CL website. Killed in Lafayette County, which is shocking. That's where I do most of my hunting and I would fall out of the tree if I saw a deer that size walking through the woods (or bean field as it was).


----------



## Seadonist

Saw it and immediately thought to myself, man... I'm in the wrong county!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

Done pretty good!
Opening weekend








Second weekend!








This past weekend








Wiffed ona pig Friday afternoon at 12 yds. Nobodies fault but my own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

dang skeet. you wearing em out arent ya man. whats your set up? looks sweet !!


----------



## skeet16

Mathews No Cam 
70#
29in draw
GT Velocity 300's
Rage Hypo. 
Bee stinger 8/6 hunter stabilizers 
That last pig I used my last chisel tip rage on. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1seth

Congrats skeet


----------



## whack'em67

I seen 3 big ass does late yesterday evening but of course none of them would come in close enough for a shot.


----------



## whack'em67

It looks like the deer in Mississippi are on lock down because I've hunted 3 mornings in a row and in the evening and haven't seen a deer one while in the stand. Is anyone else in Mississippi having this problem as well?


----------



## SFCSNOW

Seeing plenty in Rankin Co. Finally closed the deal on a mature doe this morning.


----------



## Seadonist

whack'em67 said:


> It looks like the deer in Mississippi are on lock down because I've hunted 3 mornings in a row and in the evening and haven't seen a deer one while in the stand. Is anyone else in Mississippi having this problem as well?


All nocturnal in Lamar County as of late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Duck

Mornings have been pretty dead where Im at but I see deer every sit in the evening. Shot a doe yesterday evening.


----------



## Grey Duck




----------



## skeet16

PSE Zack said:


> Mornings have been pretty dead where Im at but I see deer every sit in the evening. Shot a doe yesterday evening.


Broadhead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Duck

skeet16 said:


> Broadhead?


Rage Hypo


----------



## skeet16

PSE Zack said:


> Rage Hypo


I haven't had an animal tote one more than 20 or 30 yards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Duck

skeet16 said:


> I haven't had an animal tote one more than 20 or 30 yards!


Nope, me either. She made it 20 yards. Thats the entry in the picture, exit was even bigger


----------



## 1seth

my buddy jacob killed this one on our place sunday morning. 12 point full velvet. He had no testicles either. Read up on it and they are called stags and supposed to keep velvet year round. Meanwhile i have not seen a buck all yeAr. I must stink


----------



## 1seth




----------



## whack'em67

Those are some good looking deer. But I'm not even seeing anything in the evenings either and the woods are loaded with acorns, I'm also putting out corn but the deer all a sudden slacked off on that as well so I'm not sure what's going on but I am starting to find some scrapes though but I hope the deer activity picks back up come muzzleloader and gun season.

Page 211 of 211


----------



## Curtdawg88

1seth said:


> View attachment 5006969
> my buddy jacob killed this one on our place sunday morning. 12 point full velvet. He had no testicles either. Read up on it and they are called stags and supposed to keep velvet year round. Meanwhile i have not seen a buck all yeAr. I must stink


A friend of mine killed a full velvet buck in December last year. My first question to him was does he have nuts? He did. But he ended up finding a bullet lodged in his hind quarter. Probably messed his plumbing up the year before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1seth

Deer are pounding acorns. This buck and 3 others were tearing up some big over cup acorns. He saw a ten point that he said was really nice and had a shot at him but he wanted the one in velvet. Going back up this weekend to see if i can get a crack at him.


----------



## 1seth

I hunted another block of hardwoods and could here deer cracking em both sits. This block is really thick and is covered in palmettos. They werehitting some trees a little father in than normal. Spot usually has good deer there year after year but i only go in so far.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Any of you guys hunting Yazoo county?


----------



## 1seth

My place is in humphreys county just north of yazoo county


----------



## BOHO

I work Yazoo once a week but have never hunted there. tons of public land though and lots of deer and pigs


----------



## BOHO

good luck to everyone this weekend. should start seeing some rubs and scrapes with this cool snap. friend of mine watched two bucks sparing 2 weeks ago. I may try a light rattle bag next time down. dont forget your orange too. youth season starts tomorrow


----------



## Rhino91

I have been hunting this deer hard all season and I was finally able to get him yesterday evening!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Rhino91 said:


> I have been hunting this deer hard all season and I was finally able to get him yesterday evening!


Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1seth

Nice buck rhino.


----------



## Tweet46

Congrats on that MS buck!


----------



## BOHO

great buck !! congrats !! I didnt see a deer all weekend. maybe the rain tuesday will improve my luck.


----------



## whack'em67

Has anyone in Mississippi found any scrapes yet? I'm finding small scrapes here and there but no big ones yet.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Rhino91 said:


> I have been hunting this deer hard all season and I was finally able to get him yesterday evening!


Fantastic deer. How did finally get him? Acorns, food plot, transition? Just curious, as I hunt in Miss, too.


----------



## Rhino91

Juneauhunt said:


> Fantastic deer. How did finally get him? Acorns, food plot, transition? Just curious, as I hunt in Miss, too.


 Thanks, I shot him over a water hole.


----------



## BOHO

whack'em67 said:


> Has anyone in Mississippi found any scrapes yet? I'm finding small scrapes here and there but no big ones yet.


Ive seen a couple small ones as well but its a tad early yet. I think this weekend will have more rut sign with the lows in the upper 30's. May even try a little light rattling


----------



## whack'em67

I hung my trail camera up over looking a small scrape I found and this small 4pt is what visited the scrape, not sure if it's his scrape or not but judging by how small the scrape is then I'm assuming it's his.


----------



## BOHO

saw lots of scrapes this past weekend. weather was great and we all saw some deer, which is a vast improvement from Oct 1. We still need some more rain though. I am getting more daytime pics on my camera which is a good thing.


----------



## kfilament

Yeah, seems like Saturday should be some good weather with the front moving through Friday night, and Sat morning temps right around 40. Of course it will be the wild wild west on Saturday morning, but who knows, somebody might bump a mature buck that otherwise wouldn't be up and about in day light hours.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Any of you guys hunt Hommochitto around Copiah County WMA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Seeing lots of scrapes in Rankin county. Most deer sightings are mid to late morning.


----------



## whack'em67

I was fortunate enough to harvest a deer Saturday morning at 6:45am just as the sun was starting to peak over the tree tops but didn't see a single deer all day Sunday, did anyone else have any luck this past weekend?


----------



## Seadonist

Saturday was dead; Sunday morning was dead. Went to the stand early (2:15 pm) for an afternoon hunt and there was a doe in the field and she moved out before I could get my son in position. 4 more does came into the field around 4:00 but they were in the edge of my son's effective range so I held him off the shot. Had 5 does walk into the field at 7:45 in Monday morning and my son took the big nanny at 120 yards (his first deer). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taticalhunter2

I know it may be a few weeks off but I've had a hard time the past three years catching the rut in Teasdale Ms , not far from baitsville Ms , would love if someone could guide me in the right direction. I usually go around Dec. 18 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Nov 17...beautiful morning to be in the woods. 

Two long beards are roosted about 50 yards from me and gobbling like it's early April!


----------



## Sawbuck1

5 does and little ones came passing through at 650 and picked up a few pin oak acorns along the way, nothin since


----------



## Curtdawg88

Who's sticking with the bow tomorrow? I'm still undecided. I may pick up the rifle until I can put some meat in the freezer then go back to the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Curtdawg88 said:


> Who's sticking with the bow tomorrow? I'm still undecided. I may pick up the rifle until I can put some meat in the freezer then go back to the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may take my gun this weekend if I get to go. Usually I stay with bow all year but this year my hunting has been majorly cut down due to me and my wife having our little boy at the end of sept. So I'll probably take the gun as much as possible this year to try increase my odds since I won't have as much time in the woods. I've been 2 times so far, probably got another 2 or 3 before season closes..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Curtdawg88 said:


> Who's sticking with the bow tomorrow? I'm still undecided. I may pick up the rifle until I can put some meat in the freezer then go back to the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will be toting the rifle this weekend for sure. After that I may stick with my bow when the stand location is appropriate, or perhaps take both, depending on length of walk. I hunt mostly public land, but have access to a few private places where the chances of getting a shot at a doe with my bow are SIGNIFICANTLY higher, so on public land I will probably just stick with my rifle.


----------



## Seadonist

Curtdawg88 said:


> Who's sticking with the bow tomorrow? I'm still undecided. I may pick up the rifle until I can put some meat in the freezer then go back to the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll stick with the bow unless I get down to the end of the season without any luck. Then I might consider the rifle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Bow for me this weekend. My plan is to bow hunt through the rest of Nov. I'll see how it goes and make a decision then.


----------



## DwayneEnsign

Bow for me. No desire to shoot a deer with a rifle. I will take my AR when I decide to thin some hogs.


----------



## 00 buck

Bow only for me, unless one comes wandering out in the field behind the house in daylight.


----------



## whack'em67

kfilament said:


> Curtdawg88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's sticking with the bow tomorrow? I'm still undecided. I may pick up the rifle until I can put some meat in the freezer then go back to the bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be toting the rifle this weekend for sure. After that I may stick with my bow when the stand location is appropriate, or perhaps take both, depending on length of walk. I hunt mostly public land, but have access to a few private places where the chances of getting a shot at a doe with my bow are SIGNIFICANTLY higher, so on public land I will probably just stick with my rifle.
Click to expand...

Where in Mississippi are you hunting? I hunt in clay county at barton ferry and we're not allowed to use standard deer rifles on public land there, has be .35 caliber or larger.


----------



## dublelung1

Taticalhunter2 said:


> I know it may be a few weeks off but I've had a hard time the past three years catching the rut in Teasdale Ms , not far from baitsville Ms , would love if someone could guide me in the right direction. I usually go around Dec. 18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should be excellent timing for Batesville. Good luck!


----------



## xdmelarton

Bow for me all the way til the end. SFCSnow needs to man up and keep his mind off the easy button. Just a little story...see a few pages back where I posted looking for a place to bow hunt, SFCSnow responded. I not only found a place to hunt but I found a hunting bud that's almost as fired up as I am. He is into putting in the preseason work and sharing what he knows with someone he barely knew. Went to DewayneEnsigns (posted above and know him from the gym) Home range and picked up a few pointers shooting from elevated position. This lead to my first success with the bow a few weeks ago and hooked! Being this is my 3rd season hunting and only second with a bow pretty amazing how this thread has panned out with my fellow Sippians! Keep em coming guys and good luck to you all.


----------



## Taticalhunter2

@dublelung1 thanks for the input [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

no more deer than Ive seen Im using the rifle til I get a couple in the freezer. Then I'll use the bow for the remainder. Hope to get a couple this weekend. Should be great. my Uncle killed a 7 pt Sat that was swollen up and stinkin. Hocks were dark too. Seemed early but maybe the drought had him getting going early or something.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> no more deer than Ive seen Im using the rifle til I get a couple in the freezer. Then I'll use the bow for the remainder. Hope to get a couple this weekend. Should be great. my Uncle killed a 7 pt Sat that was swollen up and stinkin. Hocks were dark too. Seemed early but maybe the drought had him getting going early or something.


What county did he kill the buck in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Duck

No rut activity in Hinds county yet


----------



## BOHO

he killed him in southern claiborne, almost on the jefferson county line. not far from lorman


----------



## skeet16

Me and a buddy killed these 3 last Friday afternoon on a double hunt. 
I killed the 2 on the left (looking at pic)
135/140 and he killed the boar 180. I shot these with my Athens and slick trick(grizz trick 2's) My buddy was shooting my Mathews. He recently sold both his bows and I let him shoot mine. 
I can get the pigs to cooperate but the deer are well, being deer!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> he killed him in southern claiborne, almost on the jefferson county line. not far from lorman


Roger that. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

stack them piggys up !! I plan on working on them myself if we ever get any. Well when we get some I guess I should say. Good luck to everybody this weekend. Should be a lot of stuff get whacked


----------



## whack'em67

I've harvested 6 deer so far including this coyote Monday evening.


----------



## BOHO

well I finally broke the ice Friday evening. got a whopping 85# doe. lol shot her at about 120 yards thru the heart with my 308. still ran 50 yards with two broke shoulders. amazed me she made it that far. saw 5 total so maybe my luck is changing. saw more fri eve than Ive seen all year. haha I hope I can get a couple more does and then use the ow for the remainder. We had a horrible bow season with the drought but I was able to keep some deer on the place by keeping water sources full. acorns are about through dropping where Im at so they will get sucked up pretty soon too


----------



## jkm97

I've seen way more deer while out running than I have from the stand. Hopefully this storm will come through and get them moving a bit.


----------



## Sawbuck1

I was fortunate to take this buck earlier in the week, our plots haven't came up yet, I found 2 oaks with deer sign everywhere after the morning hunt, went back in at 2 pm with climber on the back and jacked up, him and 2 other bucks came feeding through at 5:00. My personal best with a bow.


----------



## PSEPreacher

Sawbuck1 said:


> I was fortunate to take this buck earlier in the week, our plots haven't came up yet, I found 2 oaks with deer sign everywhere after the morning hunt, went back in at 2 pm with climber on the back and jacked up, him and 2 other bucks came feeding through at 5:00. My personal best with a bow.


Congrats on a nice MS buck! I'm jealous! I've been seeing does and spikes, but no good bucks in daylight yet... Really not a lot of consistent buck activity on cameras either! Oh well...


----------



## dosse

Congrats! Great buck


----------



## Seadonist

Great buck and great story! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawbuck1

Thanks! The area I killed him in I have over looked multiple times jus because I've had my normal spots I've always hunted but since we haven't had any grass come up I jus made a walk down the edge of a pine plantation and some big thinned pines and went to check the only group acorn trees within a couple hundred yards and there was a lot of sign under them, It couldn't hurt because I wasn't seeing much anywhere else so I gave it a shot and it paid off, I couldn't believe what I was seeing when I saw them coming from
About 80 yards, I mean my nervous were the worst try have ever been, he was the biggest of the group and when he got to 27 yards broadside I almost couldn't get my bow back, but finally did and sent the ramcat through him, i let him lay til 630 and went got my little boy to help me with the tracking job, I dunno who was more excited when we found him, him or me, here is a pic of him when we found him


----------



## xdmelarton

Great story, great deer, and great experience for little dude, he looks stoked! Congrats!


----------



## whack'em67

I was fortunate enough to harvest deer number 8 this evening at last shooting light, haven't seen any legal bucks during the daylight hours though.


----------



## jkm97

Nice deer


----------



## BOHO

congrats on a great buck and with a bow no less. I know your son cant wait til he can bowhunt with you. twice the meat. :} After this cold snap I was anxious to get to camp and do some scouting but looks like this weekend will be a total washout. my girlfriends 5 year old wanted to go with me and this would be our first time at camp to actually hunt deer. glad to get the rain though and our plots need it bad still. I managed to get a eater doe the other day with the rifle. Couple more and Im gonna bowhunt the remainder and try to finally seal the deal on a nice buck with my bow. Im sure rubs and scrapes are everywhere now and just about all the acorns should be gone out of the trees. Rut is right around the corner and the weatherman said last night he sees a lot of cold weather for the next few weeks. great timing !! I have seen a few stories on here and facebook about hunter accidents. please be safe and wear those harnesses. I had my tree seat break on me the other day. luckily I was only 2 ft off the ground. hurt my knees real bad but no major damage.


----------



## skeet16

Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Has anyone been having any luck lately? I seen a spike this morning but that was it except for some squirrels, but I did get trail camera pictures of a nice buck so hopefully I'll get a shot at him before deer season closes.


----------



## BOHO

thats a nice buck whack. hope you get a crack at him. I got a nice one finally on cam the other day but it was at 1am. lol at least he's in the area


----------



## 00 buck

Not seen a thing since the October 9th, when I killed that doe. Got a good one on camera though.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 buck

Who's hunting the rain this morning. Gonna go sit as long as I can stand it. Hopefully this cloudy wet weather has them running behind for bed.


----------



## whack'em67

BOHO said:


> thats a nice buck whack. hope you get a crack at him. I got a nice one finally on cam the other day but it was at 1am. lol at least he's in the area


He's the nicest buck I've gotten on trail camera so far this season, I'm thinking he's probably 4 years old but I could be wrong.


----------



## BOHO

thats a dandy 00 buck. hope you get a crack at him. anybody find out they had a hole in their umbrella this weekend? lol Im gonna try and head to camp end of the week at some point. better make sure I got my thermals and arctic shield ready.


----------



## BOHO

good luck to everyone hunting this week and weekend. I think the deer will really be moving with this cold snap. hoping to see some great pics first of next week


----------



## 00 buck

Thanks BOHO, I hope so. I'm at work out of state for the next three weeks. Hoping and praying there is a little rutting activity still goin on by the time I get back. I think that's the only way I'll get a chance at him, as he has been coming in every night from 12 to 330. Hate I'm gonna miss this cool weather, they should be moving. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## WBogle

Got a text today at about 1:00 PM that one of our members shot a good one






and boy were they right!


----------



## Seadonist

WBogle said:


> Got a text today at about 1:00 PM that one of our members shot a good one
> View attachment 5183505
> and boy were they right!


Damn! Nice buck!! Did he shoot him with a bow or a rifle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBogle

Seadonist said:


> Damn! Nice buck!! Did he shoot him with a bow or a rifle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it was a rifle kill but not 100% on that. Most of our guys switch to rifles after opening weekend of rifle because our place is so difficult to bow hunt bc of the hills


----------



## Seadonist

Same here. I'm the only die hard bow hunter in the club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBogle

well to be 100% honest i only bowhunt a portion of the time. Ill hunt all of october and a handfull of times throughout the remainder of the season with a stick and string. Its just hard to justify with all of the big drainage ditches that we have and the only reasonable way to hunt them is with a rifle. If you wanted to bowhunt down in them you would have to climb some hills that are dang near vertical to get in and out.


----------



## BOHO

great buck !! congrats on that one for sure. having the deer on that rack behind the back tires, doesnt he get really muddy by the time you get him to the skinning rack ?


----------



## 00 buck

WBogle said:


> Got a text today at about 1:00 PM that one of our members shot a good one
> View attachment 5183505
> and boy were they right!


I'm curious to hear a rough score on this deer, not that it really matters much but just curious as that buck has about the same build of rack as the one I posted. Also has anyone seen any rutting activity? I'm really hoping the properties I hunt hold off to about the 27th of the month, when I get back from work.


----------



## WBogle

BOHO said:


> great buck !! congrats on that one for sure. having the deer on that rack behind the back tires, doesnt he get really muddy by the time you get him to the skinning rack ?


im sure he does but the guy was by himself and i guess that was the easiest thing to do.


----------



## WBogle

00 buck said:


> I'm curious to hear a rough score on this deer, not that it really matters much but just curious as that buck has about the same build of rack as the one I posted. Also has anyone seen any rutting activity? I'm really hoping the properties I hunt hold off to about the 27th of the month, when I get back from work.


Ill let you know a score when i see him this weekend


----------



## BOHO

hope yall had a better hunt than I did. saw a couple little bucks and that was it. saw a little chasing sign but seems to mostly be at night. be glad when this moon goes away.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> hope yall had a better hunt than I did. saw a couple little bucks and that was it. saw a little chasing sign but seems to mostly be at night. be glad when this moon goes away.


Hoping they start start rutting until after Christmas. Got the green light to go all out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Its slow where Im at right now. the bucks are just now starting to get active. didnt even see many rubs on the place. scrapes are everywhere but all small ones. hopefully this cold front thursday will get them on their feet.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> Its slow where Im at right now. the bucks are just now starting to get active. didnt even see many rubs on the place. scrapes are everywhere but all small ones. hopefully this cold front thursday will get them on their feet.


Just starting to find fresh rubs when I went out today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Saw surprisingly few deer over the weekend, and didn't hear many shots either. In Laf. County. Of course next two weekends I have to be out of town...


----------



## BOHO

my vacation starts friday. will go back to work in Jan. fixin to be on like a chikin bone. of course the forecast has rain 80% of the time til Christmas but that just means the deer will move better when its not.


----------



## 00 buck

BOHO said:


> my vacation starts friday. will go back to work in Jan. fixin to be on like a chikin bone. of course the forecast has rain 80% of the time til Christmas but that just means the deer will move better when its not.


Do you see much rut movement while it raining? I know they don't just quit until fair weather, but what's your experience? A little light rain seems to always be good, but I don't like getting my bow completely soaked with water, and that's all I hunt with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I have hunted in the rain a good bit and never had much luck. Light rain that comes and goes isnt too bad but Id only hunt that from mid Dec til Jan 31. Im too old to get soaked. I might melt. lol If I just have to go I take the 308 and sit in a shooting house in the evening. Sleep in in the am.


----------



## 00 buck

Sounds like a good plan, maybe in the next couple years I'll have me some shooting houses set up. Good luck to everyone during the upcoming rut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

the ones we have are the camps. I'm gonna build one this spring thats bigger for me, my gf and her 5 year old. hoping to add two more people to the sport before long.


----------



## 00 buck

BOHO said:


> the ones we have are the camps. I'm gonna build one this spring thats bigger for me, my gf and her 5 year old. hoping to add two more people to the sport before long.


Nothing wrong with that, I need some for my 3 & 4 year old boys so they can be a kid without scaring all the deer in the county off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

haha yep. our 5 year old cant be quiet or still for more than 5 seconds unless his feelings are hurt. he's growing fast tho so I hope he can shoot his cricket I got him this spring. if so we are gonna burn thru some 22 longs haha


----------



## WBogle

anybody planning on putting some hours in a tree this weekend? Weather looks a little rainy but cold temps so deer should be on the move.


----------



## Grey Duck

Ill be in the stand Thursday-Wednesday so ill be sure to report


----------



## BOHO

the forecast I saw said rain most of the time but sat the high is 72 and south wind 15-25. I'll prolly do some scouting and teaching. also gonna find a couple spots for some ladder stands,


----------



## BOHO

yall dont forget your sun tan lotion and wind protectant tomorrow. already blowing 15-20 in Vicksburg. great day to take our 5 year old on his first hunt. wont anything hear him talking and stepping on sticks. lol


----------



## 00 buck

Sunday should be good with that big of a swing in temps. Anybody had any luck this week? I'll be home Wednesday and hope to do a lot of hunting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

I seen a young buck and 3 doe's yesterday morning but couldn't get a shot at any of the doe's because he was running the doe's all over the place so I wasn't able to get a shot off because they wouldn't stand still long enough, but Sunday evening is looking promising after the rain and with the cold front moving in so I'll probably hunt one of the food plots and see what happens.


----------



## BOHO

we had a great hunt for his first ever deer hunt. as expected he couldnt be quiet or still but we did manage to see 1 doe. a buck was chasing her and she ran in front of the 4 wheeler when we were just cruising the property. didnt see the buck but with my luck Im sure he was a 20" 10 point. lol he is looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## kfilament

I was expecting Sunday to be better after the crazy weather, but the wind never really died down and I didn't see a single deer from the stand. It was COLD with that north wind too. Oh well. I get off on Wednesday for 2 weeks so I will be hard after then then.


----------



## 00 buck

Alright guys, been seeing a lot of gun hunters taking some decent deer this week. Anybody doin any good with the bow. Last day at work here in CO and I'll be hunting Thursday and Friday all day. Anyone else done any all day hunts yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

They're wearing them out in North MS and starting to crank up good in the delta. It'll be another month before they're on fire down in my neck. I'm getting some nice ones on camera but most are after dark.


----------



## Seadonist

I'm starting to see more bucks cruising in Baxterville area, but no chasing yet. Seeing them on camera before daylight and between 5-6 pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I hunted yesterday and this morning. had a fawn come in to a plot at 500 yesterday and it only stayed 10 minutes. didnt hardly see a track but did see where a chase went by my hunting spot this am. maybe next time. hope yall are having better success than we are.


----------



## Grey Duck

Seeing lots of chasing and lots of deer in evenings. Mornings seem to be pretty dead. Rut seems to just be starting in Hinds county


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I hunted Copiah county WMA Sunday and had 2 young does come by within 10yds, but nothing following them. But when I went to check-in station to sign out I saw a guy there with a nice 11pt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

isnt that copiah county wma on 547 east of pattison ?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> isnt that copiah county wma on 547 east of pattison ?


Yeah, turn off 547 onto Barlow Rd and it's just a few miles down there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

I'm going to give it a try in the morning, is anyone else going out tomorrow? It's supposed to be 29 degrees so it should be a good morning.


----------



## Grey Duck

Will be in the stand this morning. Finally will be able to sit and my boots not freeze solid. Hopefully it will be a productive morning


----------



## 00 buck

Heading home on the big steel bird now. Hope to have a few daylight pics of that nice 11 so I can go chase him. Main thing tho, I'll be home now for two years in a row for Christmas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

All I seen this morning was squirrels, but I did get trail cam pictures of a good buck so hopefully I'll get a shot at him before the season ends.


----------



## BOHO

good luck to everyone hunting. keep us posted and we love pics here too.  I wont get back out til sometime next week. talked to other guys at my camp and they are not seeing anything so looks like Im not missing out on anything


----------



## BOHO

got a report from the camp. claiborne county. seeing lots of nub bucks and spikes. not many does and no other bucks. not a lot of rubs and scrapes but a few. we should have a ton of shooters in 4 years. lol Ive posted on AT but not on this forum. I'm looking to try a new bow this spring and just wondering what experiences you have had recently with your bows,dealers or customer service problems or praises. Thanks


----------



## 00 buck

BOHO said:


> got a report from the camp. claiborne county. seeing lots of nub bucks and spikes. not many does and no other bucks. not a lot of rubs and scrapes but a few. we should have a ton of shooters in 4 years. lol Ive posted on AT but not on this forum. I'm looking to try a new bow this spring and just wondering what experiences you have had recently with your bows,dealers or customer service problems or praises. Thanks


BOHO, I hunted with a friend of mine back in high school at a camp and they were loaded up with deer. Can't remember the name of the camp, but was some good hunting by the river. Surprised you haven't laid down a big one yet. Been some good deer killed so far according to A few Facebook pages. Good luck everyone. Just now seeing rubs & scrapes around my place.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Ive only killed two nice bucks in my life. Killed a few that were good tho. those two were in 2012 and 2013 tho. maybe I can run another one down soon. end of season will be here before you know it. 

I spoke with swine earlier. wanted me to tell everyone hi. he hasnt been online much as he is busy hunting. killed a nice 145ish buck a couple weeks ago and a nice hog the other day. I have the pics on my phone but cant get on AT on my phone so I dont know how to get them loaded here. that guy will whack another one before long Im sure. hopefully he will make it by here before long with some more good pics and stories. Merry Christmas guys. Enjoy time with family and friends tomorrow.


----------



## 00 buck

I meant to say around the port Gibson area BOHO but I'm sure you knew I was talking about Claiborne CO. I'm still looking to get my first decent buck. That 11 pointer I have pictures would be a hard one to top around here in smith co. Merry Christmas everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I got way more than I deserve. Cant wait to try out this millenium ground seat. also got a blow gun !! Im not sure what camp would be by the river 00 but there is some great hunting over that way for sure. Im a little east of the big black but a few miles.


----------



## whack'em67

I got up at 3:15 this morning to go hunting then discovered that I locked my keys up in my truck last night so hopefully I'll get to go in the morning, has anyone been having any luck lately?


----------



## msudawg8087

Haven't been able to go near as much this season since we had our first child in May but here the past week or so she's been sick so I'm currently missing the best time of the year to hunt.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

msudawg8087 said:


> Haven't been able to go near as much this season since we had our first child in May but here the past week or so she's been sick so I'm currently missing the best time of the year to hunt.


I had my first born at the end of sept, a boy, so I'm in the same boat as you. Not much hunting this year, but it will be awesome when they're old enough to tag along!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I had my first born at the end of sept, a boy, so I'm in the same boat as you. Not much hunting this year, but it will be awesome when they're old enough to tag along!


Glad to know I'm not alone haha. Congrat on your little one. We have a little girl. Found out she has RSV so we are on high alert at the moment. Some respiratoy virus that's going around and can apparently can get very serious for some. 

But to your point, can't wait until she's old enough to tag along. Momma is a girly girl but I've got diff plans for little bit haha


----------



## BOHO

congrats on your little ones. my gf has a 5 year old and is he a handful. we took our second trip to the camp wed and thurs and his first stay over. he had a ball. we cant see crap for deer tho. he keeps asking me why we dont see anything. wish I had a good reason to tell him. lol dont wanna say Im a bad hunter. they saw a few today. must be cause I gave up and came home. haha


----------



## Larry brown

We have seen some chasin but they are all small bucks. Taking the wife in the morning as I'm still waiting on new strings for the bow so trying to get the wife a good one. 
Had intended to change strings after season but a cut string from the peep didn't help but at least getting new strings. And will get to try out the new press.


----------



## Lukepaige

Hunted all week in Adams co and didn't see any bucks at all. Finally connected with the archery gear!!! Anyone seeing rutting activity in wilkinson or Adams co?


----------



## Seadonist

Hunted from Monday until Friday evening and saw a few does through Wednesday. Nice 8 pt walked to within 15 yards of me right after the rain stopped on Thursday morning but I didn't have a clean shot on him. That was the last deer I saw for the week. They definitely are not rutting, pushing or even cruising in Lamar County area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Lots of chasing and cruising yesterday in Jasper Co.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I had a young buck cruise by me about 20yds the other night. Odd part was it was midnight and I was standing on my back porch ha, I'll try and post a short video I took of it. https://vimeo.com/197629209


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

congrats Luke !! that will be some good eatin. I'm prolly gonna put the rifle up for the year unless our 5 year old tags along. Figure if Im gonna not see anything I may as well not see anything with my bow. haha


----------



## kfilament

Hunted a lot over the holidays in lafayette county. On public land, I didn't see much. I got skunked about 4 hunts in a row. I get to hunt some private land that has a really great deer herd, saw lots of deer there, and was hoping to get my first shot at one with the bow, but they hung up at about 45 yards and that is just a hair outside my comfort zone. Sure didn't want to take a bad shot and wound a deer. Went back with the rifle on doe patrol and wouldn't you know it I see 7 bucks on that hunt. Mostly young deer, not the type they shoot their. I did get to see one amazing 3 pt that was probably about 16-17 inches wide. Huge cow horn on one side and a huge cow horn with a tiny fork on the other side. It was probably a 3 year old deer. I am going to guess they cull him when they get the chance. Anywho, he walked up to within about 20 yards from me, wind was perfect, so it was a fun encounter either way.


----------



## BOHO

glad you got to see some deer kfil. sounds like a great time in the woods. hope all of you had a great new years eve night and a great new years day. cant wait to get back in the woods and hope the rut is gone and the deer get back on the food. maybe I can start seeing a few and manage to whack one with the bow.


----------



## spencer12

Every year around christmas we visit family in Meridian. We drive through half the state of Georgia, and the whole state of Alabama. We usually see 20-30 deer off the highways every year. This year driving over 14 hours round trip, we saw one button head who nearly came in the vehicle with us. 

Heck I didn't even see the ducks like I normally do, it must have been a bad weekend.


----------



## 00 buck

Been several good deer killed on MS white tails space book page. Mostly guns but glad some one is seeing a rut, cause I ain't seen nothing. One little spike in the last week. Happy new year to everyone. The season isn't over yet, there is still time for a bruiser to slip up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

40% chance of snow and 30 degrees on Saturday in Lamar County.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 buck

Oughta be a good day for something to move. Good luck to you. I'll be at work. Be glad to see someone here get a big un.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

what part of ms? I love the snow. bring it on.


----------



## Seadonist

Columbia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

sweet. I live in Vicksburg and hunt between Utica and Port Gibson. They are now saying 1-3" of snow here friday. Cant wait !! If they cancel work I may have to go hunting. lol


----------



## xdmelarton

Boho, The correct way to say it is "I may have to cancel work so I can go hunting."&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## BOHO

haha that would be great but I work for the State. They have to make that decision but I sure wish it was left up to me !! haha


----------



## Seadonist

I've already started accumulating brownie points with the wife and plan on racking them up throughout the week in the hopes that I can get a pass for Saturday. Hopefully they'll start to rut by then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

hahaha good luck !! our rut is basically over and I didnt see the first buck and only a couple does. gonna concentrate on food now and hope to get one with the bow. if a buck walks out great; if not its doe time.


----------



## BOHO

who all is gonna be hunting in the snow friday ? anybody change tactics for snow ?


----------



## 00 buck

Not me, wish I was though. Headed back up to CO to what looks to be a cold two weeks at work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> who all is gonna be hunting in the snow friday ? anybody change tactics for snow ?


How far south is the snow supposed to come? I live in southern Copiah county. It'll probably stay up around I-20 if I had to guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> who all is gonna be hunting in the snow friday ? anybody change tactics for snow ?


Plan on snow hunting just south of Columbia on Friday and hopefully on Saturday as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger35

Not to hijack the grat thread, well maybe a little, would any of youguys know a nixxe club or lease coming available next season? 

Good luck the rest of the year to everyone.


----------



## kfilament

BOHO said:


> who all is gonna be hunting in the snow friday ? anybody change tactics for snow ?


I don't change my tactics, but in years past I have been quicker to get out of the tree if there is not much action. I will usually hit what I think are the heavy travel corridors and see if I can see tracks in the snow. Use it more or less for future scouting for stand locations. Nothing better than hunting deer in the snow though, fun stuff and tilts the odds slightly in our favor as far as seeing them. Unfortunately for me there is no snow forecasted this far north.


----------



## kfilament

Ruger35 said:


> Not to hijack the grat thread, well maybe a little, would any of youguys know a nixxe club or lease coming available next season?
> 
> Good luck the rest of the year to everyone.



none that allow **** asses!:wink:

In all seriousness, other than the typical timber company stuff it's tough sledding in MS to find a nice place that isn't astronomical in price.


----------



## BOHO

well I think they have updated the forecast and the snow is gonna be farther north dang it. I was hoping to get out of work friday. haha if your looking for a decent camp in MS better be ready to shell out some bucks. we have a lot of LA guys come here to hunt but they have to spend enough money to buy the leases out from under us local poor folks. mostly its lawyers and doctors tho so they can afford it.


----------



## Ruger35

kfilament said:


> none that allow **** asses!:wink:
> 
> In all seriousness, other than the typical timber company stuff it's tough sledding in MS to find a nice place that isn't astronomical in price.


Touche, haha. I'm tired of the ********* myself which is why I'm trying to get away. The brown it's down mentality is bred into people and you can't beat it out.


----------



## WBogle

I plan on making it up to our camp in time to make a hunt Friday afternoon. Something hasnt been quite right this year though the rut never seemed to kick in for us like it usually does in between Christmas and New Years. We've been seeing a few deer but nothing like we should hopefully this cold weather will kick them into gear. Good luck to all this coming weekend!


----------



## BOHO

good luck !! we got a guy hunting tomorrow thru sat. will prolly limit out lol


----------



## Seadonist

Rut will be in full swing Saturday and Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92

Here's a rifle kill of a big 8 our buddy killed whos on a lease with us. Chasing does


----------



## Seadonist

Wow! Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92

I never got to put my hands on him yet but my uncle say hes a brute


----------



## BOHO

dang what a great buck. glad he didnt kill that with a bow. may as well quit hunting !!


----------



## nrhoffman93

Subscribed! I figured I should join the Mississippi party.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

nrhoffman93 said:


> Subscribed! I figured I should join the Mississippi party.


Welcome to the party! what part of Mississippi do you live/hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Guys at my club are reporting bucks chasing everywhere this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrhoffman93

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Welcome to the party! what part of Mississippi do you live/hunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I live in Clinton and I have been hunting some of the WMAs/NWRs in the delta. I moved here from Alabama last February so this is my first hunting season in MS.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

nrhoffman93 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I live in Clinton and I have been hunting some of the WMAs/NWRs in the delta. I moved here from Alabama last February so this is my first hunting season in MS.


Awesome, I have a good friend that lives up in Clinton. I'm in Wesson in Copiah County. If you come down to hunt Copiah County WMA any, let me know and we can meet up and I'll see if I can show you around a little bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Same here, I never saw a single buck chasing a doe. I logged a ton of hunts btw Dec 15th and Christmas, b/c that's usually when it's good around here. Talked to a hunting buddy that killed a deer yesterday that was chasing and stinking and swole up. Maybe it was a little delayed due to the crazy weather swings? Who knows. I am seeing the wife off around 9AM tomorrow then going for a 10 to dark sit. So we shall see.


----------



## Seadonist

Good luck[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrhoffman93

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Awesome, I have a good friend that lives up in Clinton. I'm in Wesson in Copiah County. If you come down to hunt Copiah County WMA any, let me know and we can meet up and I'll see if I can show you around a little bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I appreciate that!


----------



## WBogle

I think the weather had them all throwed off so this cold snap should have them moving. A kid on our lease killed his second buck ever this morning and it was a old mature 9pt and he was pumped when i talked to him a little while ago.


----------



## BOHO

I work in Clinton each Monday. Maybe we can sling a few arrows one day. You know, Clinton Arrows. haha Where do you work? Im at the Dept of Revenue.


----------



## nrhoffman93

I actually work at the ERDC in Vicksburg. But I would be open to shooting sometime. My practice time has been cut down a lot lately since the days are so short.


----------



## BOHO

nrhoffman93 said:


> I actually work at the ERDC in Vicksburg. But I would be open to shooting sometime. My practice time has been cut down a lot lately since the days are so short.


Im just the opposite. I live in Vicksburg. haha Maybe we can sling a few when you get off work one day. I'm only 5 minutes away from your work. Just dont show me up too bad


----------



## Seadonist

Just leaving the stand. 34 degrees and dropping and raining. Rain never stopped long enough for the deer to get on their feet and I had to get back to town so I left without seeing anything. Headed back tomorrow morning for another go at it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrhoffman93

BOHO said:


> Im just the opposite. I live in Vicksburg. haha Maybe we can sling a few when you get off work one day. I'm only 5 minutes away from your work. Just dont show me up too bad


Sounds like a good idea to me. You have no worries about being shown up. I am far from archery greatness.


----------



## BOHO

was talking to a buddy of mine awhile ago. said one had already walked out on him so they must be moving already this evening.


----------



## BOHO

well Im not gonna be able to get to the camp after all. the roads are iced over and I dont wanna hurt any trees or ditches. good luck to yall that can go.


----------



## Seadonist

I couldn't make it this weekend either. Looks like the rut will likely pass me by this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

yea. guy up the rd from me said his son missed a monster running a doe yesterday evening. maybe they are just late this year ?? Ive seen very little rut activity. not even nearly as many rubs and scrapes as I usually see. Been a strange year for sure. My only goal for the remainder is to kill something with my bow. Id even be happy with a **** at this point. lol


----------



## nrhoffman93

I didn't get a chance to go today either. Didn't want to take any chances. I am going to try and get an afternoon hunt in tomorrow. I shot a buck in rut in Yazoo county almost a month ago. I had a coworker shoot a nice buck in Clinton last weekend that was in rut. Not sure what the rut is like anywhere else.


----------



## BOHO

I was gonna try and go tomorrow eve too but I think I may just wait and go next weekend. I get next Monday off so I can stay a couple days.


----------



## xdmelarton

Went this morning. It was a sketchy drive and the ice made it impossible to quietly get to my lock on. Didn't see jack but it sure was pretty.


----------



## BOHO

any day in the woods is better than nothing. we have one guy at camp now but havent heard anything yet. I'm fixing to read through my old deer journals and see if I can come up with something to give me a plan for the remainder of the season. so ready to get my Hoyt Powermax too but looks like it will be a fathers day present


----------



## Lukepaige

Hunter Adams county Thursday through Sunday. No rutting activity seen. Saw several does but no bucks. Got a nice sow with my muzzleloader. Did I miss the rut completely?


----------



## kfilament

Hunted most of the day Friday and Saturday, didn't see a single deer from the stand. Pretty frustrating when it's that cold! This is an area I killed a decent 8 pt in last year and got several nice bucks on camera in Feb/March. I had not hunted it much, but it's public land, so who knows. It's more than a mile from the nearest road, so I doubt it got hunted a TON. Lots of good sign, wind was right, but just no deer. Like someone else said, getting in there Saturday was tough. I bet I sounded like a pack of 30 people walking through the woods. Saw some turkeys though. Oh well, with just a few weeks left I am facing the serious possibility of getting skunked this year!


----------



## Seadonist

Been in the tree since 5:30 am without ant sign of a deer round me. I'm throwing out all the stops now... grunting, rattling, bleats. Figure I got nothing to lose at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrhoffman93

I saw several doe yesterday afternoon in Clinton. None within range though. A buddy I was hunting with shot a doe and saw a couple more as well. The ice was so loud I could hear the deer coming from way off.


----------



## msudawg8087

I decided nothing was going to keep me out of the woods this weekend with my limited available hunt time this year. Got up a little early and drove down to camp Saturday morning. Ice on the Natchez Trace wasn't as bad as I expected as it seems there were enough people that had driven on it to create "ruts" where there was little to no ice. Old PG Rd was another story BOHO haha.... Thankfully I only had to be on it for a mile or so. 20 degrees with a 10-15mph wind was nothing nice that morning. Was dressed like the little brother off of A Christmas Story. Walking on the ice trying to get on the stand felt like I was notifying every deer in the county. Didn't see a hair but stuck it out til about 10:30. Got back in another stand around 1:30 and had a small basket rack 8 point come through around 5. As stated above, could hear him coming well before I saw him. Only good part about the ice. Didn't hunt yesterday morning but was able to get back out yesterday afternoon. Had a familiar 12-13in 8pt come through around 2:30 and another smaller bodied deer around 4:30. Just knew big boy was gonna tip through right at dark but no go. Not the activity levels I was hoping for but was good to actually hunt in weather that was below 70.....


----------



## SFCSNOW

Any of you know of a decent camp around Panther or Hillside? I'd like to see 4-5 of us or so build a bow only camp or get in a camp together close to some of the mostly bow hunting public spots. I think there is a half dozen or so of us AT guys in the Rankin/Hinds/Madison are. Bet we could find something in Madison, Warren, Holmes or Yazoo that would be promising.


----------



## Curtdawg88

SFCSNOW said:


> Any of you know of a decent camp around Panther or Hillside? I'd like to see 4-5 of us or so build a bow only camp or get in a camp together close to some of the mostly bow hunting public spots. I think there is a half dozen or so of us AT guys in the Rankin/Hinds/Madison are. Bet we could find something in Madison, Warren, Holmes or Yazoo that would be promising.


I don't know of anything but would be interested in joining and helping establish if it all comes together. I'm in Madison Co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Linked up with another AT member last year. He's a great guy and would be a quality member in any camp. We hunt together now. I'm sure we could find a couple more like minded folks. I'll start asking around about a lease or camp with openings.


----------



## xdmelarton

SFC, i guess this other fella is why you haven't been to camp in a while. I would be interested as well


----------



## SFCSNOW

xdmelarton said:


> SFC, i guess this other fella is why you haven't been to camp in a while. I would be interested as well


Ha. No. I've just gotten lazy and burnt out a little. I have a few more hunts in me this season.


----------



## nrhoffman93

I like the idea, but I don't think I can financially commit.


----------



## BOHO

glad you saw some deer msu and made it home safe. I didnt make it down. I could see me using my 4 wheeler to pull my truck out of a ditch. haha let me know next time you make it down. we can grab some lunch. 

as far as a bow only camp, I might have an interest as well. this is our last year of a 5 year contract. if they go way up on our price, we may have to turn it loose. 1k is a lot of money to pay to hunt 300 acres. especially when Ive only seen a dz deer all year.


----------



## kfilament

Some interesting legislation being tossed about in MS this session. Of specific interest is the one that would place more regulation on dog hunting. The dog hunters are throwing a fit about it. Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing dog hunting go away during deer season. I am not an idiot, nor are game wardens, we hear you dog hunters when the dogs are running it's not hard to tell the difference between a shotgun or 22LR and a high powered rifle. So yeah, keep telling me you are squirrel hunting...

Anywho, regarding leases and dogs, it seems like at least the timber companies are making an effort to snuff it out. I am pretty sure Weyerhauser doesn't allow it on their properties any more. At least not on most of their properties.


----------



## BOHO

its on the way out for sure. less and less people fool with them each year. cost of dogs, food, collars, etc the way things are going we will actually start losing hunters before long. only the rich will survive


----------



## 00 buck

I'm from smith co and only bout an 1.5 hrs away from Vicksburg or so. Depending on price I'd be interested in the bow only club. I know most of us don't know each other from Adam but would be a good change to hunt with some folks that just get it you know. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

this has been mentioned before here and on some other MS threads on different sites. to my knowledge nobody has ever actually pulled the trigger, pun intended. haha the best thing would be to find a chunk of land and a few people go in together and buy it. then you can set your own rules and guidelines. we lease so we have to abide by the rules of the landowner. it gets to a point where so many rules almost takes the fun out of hunting. in that respect, I wish it was like the old days.


----------



## whack'em67

I haven't seen a deer in awhile and haven't killed a deer since November because that's how much the deer activity has slowed down in the areas that i hunt, but i did see a nice fat doe on the Natchez Trace last week while heading back from Tupelo Mississippi which is surrounded by government land but the deer are protected by law in that area so nobody is allowed to hunt it.


----------



## BOHO

Ive seen some really nice bucks killed on fb and the ms whitetails page so not everybody has had a bad year but I think they are the exception to the rule. Just about everybody over this was hasnt seen hardly anything this year. I'm still at 12 deer seen since Oct 1. Hopefully I can change that this weekend but that moon is really full right now. Gonna be too hot to hunt all day. Just gotta hope to get lucky.


----------



## whack'em67

I've harvested 8 deer so far this season but would like to harvest at least 1 or 2 more but if it doesn't happen then I've still had a good deer season.


----------



## SFCSNOW

BOHO said:


> this has been mentioned before here and on some other MS threads on different sites. to my knowledge nobody has ever actually pulled the trigger, pun intended. haha the best thing would be to find a chunk of land and a few people go in together and buy it. then you can set your own rules and guidelines. we lease so we have to abide by the rules of the landowner. it gets to a point where so many rules almost takes the fun out of hunting. in that respect, I wish it was like the old days.


Yep. Several guys/groups have talked about this over the years. I joined a bow only camp 5-6 years ago but didn't hunt it much because it was over two hours away. I'm actively looking for something within hour of Jxsn. Rules...just common sense is what I want to see. And the same for all. Too many unrealistic rules/goals and only holding some to them will ruin a good thing quickly. I have places to take plenty of deer but I'm hoping to find a place and grow some decent deer and hunting with some folks that enjoy the entire "camp experience". Summer work days. Making a few friends. Cook a little. 

Even if some of you aren't interested, please shoot me a PM if you may have a lead on some property.


----------



## BOHO

whack'em67 said:


> I've harvested 8 deer so far this season but would like to harvest at least 1 or 2 more but if it doesn't happen then I've still had a good deer season.


dang man. thats an awesome season. It never happens to me that I get 8 shots in a year, much less kill that many. you got a great spot and know how to hunt apparently. happy for you.

Id like to see a bunch of us get a camp as well sfc. Im not sure Id be able to afford a membership as others have stated either but we could always get an invite for a doe slaying. lol


----------



## Juneauhunt

whack'em67 said:


> I've harvested 8 deer so far this season but would like to harvest at least 1 or 2 more but if it doesn't happen then I've still had a good deer season.


Where are you hunting besides Mississippi? :wink:


----------



## Seadonist

Juneauhunt said:


> Where are you hunting besides Mississippi? :wink:


Perfect response to that statement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton

That's what I was thinking too......5 does + 3 bucks = 8 deer....+1 or 2 = over budget


----------



## Seadonist

I had to go to Alabama to finally get a doe with a rifle this week. Would rather have got her with a bow but I smoked her between the eyes at about 125 yards with the .308. Blew the top of her skull off and blew out her left eyeball. She dropped like a sack of bricks and didn't feel a thing[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Juneauhunt said:


> whack'em67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've harvested 8 deer so far this season but would like to harvest at least 1 or 2 more but if it doesn't happen then I've still had a good deer season.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you hunting besides Mississippi?
Click to expand...

Alabama, but i will probably only hunt Mississippi when the next hunting season rolls around because the out of state license is to expensive.


----------



## BOHO

wonder why folks can go to Bama and kill a deer but we cant see any? Whats different over there? thy used to have a buck and a doe limit per day years ago but I dont know what it is now. I used to go to a trad shoot at Tannehill but havent been in 20 years.


----------



## nrhoffman93

I'm actually going to Alabama this weekend too, hopefully I can get a hunt or two in. I believe the limit is one buck and one doe per day with a three buck limit per season. I don't have to worry about the out of state cost since I have a lifetime Alabama license. Made sure to buy that before I moved. I think the severe drought they had helped to increase the deer movement since they have to find good water sources.


----------



## BOHO

good luck Nolan !! Hope you whack a big one man. Keep us posted, tell those bama and auburn fans over there hail state for us. lol


----------



## Jimmy Ivy

Had a small buck chasing hard this afternoon in Clarke Co. I had my nephew with me and I called him down the power line with the doe but they went in the woods before he could get a shot. He had a good attitude about it though. Maybe it is fixing to get right here even though it's hot.


----------



## BOHO

gonna see what going on in claiborne tomorrow. I dont have high hopes so I wont be disappointed. lol good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## BOHO

things are looking up !! I actually saw a few deer sat eve and got busted by an ole smart doe when I was trying to draw. dang it !! she knew I was in that ladder tho. soon as she got to the edge of the field she looked right up there to see if anybody was in it. I'm 6'4" and over 300. She didnt think I was a squirrel. lol oh well. Gonna climb a tree next time and try and fool her.


----------



## duckhunter92

Plenty bucks on the trail movin in daylight hours last couple weeks but havent been able to comnect!!


----------



## BOHO

friend of mine says they are hitting his locust bean trees hard.


----------



## Seadonist

No daytime activity at my lease and if there is, there is no pattern to it so picking your days to hunt is like buying a lottery ticket. This hot weather has really hurt us this year so far but we have until Feb 15 before the season ends and I already have 3 does in the freezer so it's buck only for me from here on out. Just need a little help from mother natur


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

3 in the freezer this year is a huge success. our whole camp has only killed 3 does. they are hitting our plots good now as I looked over most of our place this weekend and only found one acorn tree still with acorns. luckily its only 50 yards from a plot so Im thinking it might be really good if will stop raining


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> 3 in the freezer this year is a huge success. our whole camp has only killed 3 does. they are hitting our plots good now as I looked over most of our place this weekend and only found one acorn tree still with acorns. luckily its only 50 yards from a plot so Im thinking it might be really good if will stop raining


Agree, 3 does is a success but they all came with a rifle so the bow has gotten no love yet this season and is itching to get a kill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya. If I cant make it happen by the 31st, this will be 4 years I havent got a bow kill. I may have to get some flu flu's and shoot a squirrel if that happens. I gotta draw blood on something. lol


----------



## Seadonist

That's funny... I arrowed a squirrel in the back yard a few weeks ago because I had the fever so bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

haha I may take my Protec (shoot it fingers barebow) and squirrel hunt anyway just for fun. I can do some stump shooting and scout for next year too. Maybe even get lucky and find a shed or two. just checked the forecast and right now they are saying good chance of rain this weekend. hope that changes.


----------



## whack'em67

Did Mississippi extend the deer season to February this season or does it still end on January the 31st? The reason i ask is because iv'e had some people tell me that the season has been extended to February.


----------



## xdmelarton

The Southeast zone closes Feb 15. Other zones Jan 31.


----------



## Turkey Agent

I drive 24 miles everyday on the Natchez trace usually see 30 to 50 deer early morning in the winter. I'm seeing 3-5 on a good day I've been doing this for eight years never seen anything like it.


----------



## Seadonist

xdmelarton said:


> The Southeast zone closes Feb 15. Other zones Jan 31.


Bucks only in the Southeast Region from Feb. 1 - Feb. 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Turkey Agent said:


> I drive 24 miles everyday on the Natchez trace usually see 30 to 50 deer early morning in the winter. I'm seeing 3-5 on a good day I've been doing this for eight years never seen anything like it.


The night hunters have probably thinned them out because night hunters are pretty rough in Houston Mississippi.


----------



## BOHO

Turkey Agent said:


> I drive 24 miles everyday on the Natchez trace usually see 30 to 50 deer early morning in the winter. I'm seeing 3-5 on a good day I've been doing this for eight years never seen anything like it.


TA !! was hoping you'd make it back. its been the worst year for a lot of people. I havent thought about spotlighters putting that much of a dent in the population but I guess it could happen. We used to have a lot down around utica where I hunt but its not nearly as bad now. I'm betting this coming year is gonna be awesome if we can finally get some decent weather.


----------



## nrhoffman93

I see a decent amount of deer on my way to and from work, mostly right before dark. There are a couple of spots near Clinton where I will see large groups of does every couple of days. If only I could get permission to hunt those places.


----------



## BOHO

I never see any deer between Vicksburg and Clinton. Im not out at daylight but you'd think you would see some in the fields or something feeding at least occasionally. I bet if the weather is decent this next year its gonna be great cause nobody killed beans this year.


----------



## BOHO

hope everybody is ok after the bad storms. looks like the last weekend and last couple days of the season is gonna be decent weather right now. hope those of us that have had bad seasons can at least finish strong. Id love to see some pics of kills but if not, how about some nice bucks that survived to be around next year.


----------



## Delta180

Don't know if he's alive for sure but sure hope to see this one next year 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

holy cow what a monster. what part of MS do you hunt? Ive been hunting in Claiborne county on our lease since 1984. Never got a pic close to one that big. haha


----------



## Seadonist

Well, finally sent an arrow through a deer on my lease about an hour ago, but I'm very upset with myself for making a poor shot. Doe came out at about 7:45 and I had every intention of passing on her but the desire to finally stick one with the bow and the fact that she just kept hanging around finally got the best of me. She was quartering away at 30 yards when I drew back on her. I pulled the shot a little and hit her further back than I should have and I knew it instantly. No mule kick. She spun and went about 15 yards to the back of the food plot, turned again, looked around like she wasn't sure what just happened and trotted back into the woods where she originally came out from. I hit her hard but she's gonna need some time so I'm just sitting in my ground blind beating myself up for making a poor shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Seadonist said:


> Well, finally sent an arrow through a deer on my lease about an hour ago, but I'm very upset with myself for making a poor shot. Doe came out at about 7:45 and I had every intention of passing on her but the desire to finally stick one with the bow and the fact that she just kept hanging around finally got the best of me. She was quartering away at 30 yards when I drew back on her. I pulled the shot a little and hit her further back than I should have and I knew it instantly. No mule kick. She spun and went about 15 yards to the back of the food plot, turned again, looked around like she wasn't sure what just happened and trotted back into the woods where she originally came out from. I hit her hard but she's gonna need some time so I'm just sitting in my ground blind beating myself up for making a poor shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't beat yourself up, it happens to us all if you bowhunt enough. Just give her some time and maybe you got a liver hit and maybe a little of the far side lung and she'll go down quicker than you think. Give her plenty of time and good luck in your recovery! May also want to see if you can find someone with a dog for 'just-in-case'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Don't beat yourself up, it happens to us all if you bowhunt enough. Just give her some time and maybe you got a liver hit and maybe a little of the far side lung and she'll go down quicker than you think. Give her plenty of time and good luck in your recovery! May also want to see if you can find someone with a dog for 'just-in-case'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouraging words. Gonna wait a few hours before I start to blood trail her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Seadonist said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words. Gonna wait a few hours before I start to blood trail her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be best, good luck, and post some pics of her when you find her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Arrow exited through the opposite lung. She went maybe 50-60 yards and died in a bottom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton

Boom! Way to get it done! Sweet looking rig too


----------



## Seadonist

Actually turned out to be double lung shot (barely) when I skinned her. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Seadonist said:


> Actually turned out to be double lung shot (barely) when I skinned her. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I figured it would work out good for you! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta180

BOHO said:


> holy cow what a monster. what part of MS do you hunt? Ive been hunting in Claiborne county on our lease since 1984. Never got a pic close to one that big. haha


Yeah he's a good one with potential. I'm south of Vicksburg just a bit on the river. Not far from you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

fantastic man. good luck for the remainder. sure hope we all find some good sheds this spring. looks like there will be plenty out there haha


----------



## Seadonist

xdmelarton said:


> Boom! Way to get it done! Sweet looking rig too


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobS37

This weather has been terrible


----------



## Delta180

BOHO said:


> fantastic man. good luck for the remainder. sure hope we all find some good sheds this spring. looks like there will be plenty out there haha


Thanks and good luck to you too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrhoffman93

*1st buck with my bow*

Here is my first buck with a bow. I shot him yesterday morning on some public land. He may not be the biggest, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## EarlBon94

I was fortunate enough to take these 2 bucks, 1st one private land and 2nd public. My best with bow yet. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

nrhoffman93 said:


> Here is my first buck with a bow. I shot him yesterday morning on some public land. He may not be the biggest, but I'm not complaining.
> View attachment 5437418


Awesome public land deer and congrats on your first bow buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

EarlBon94 said:


> I was fortunate enough to take these 2 bucks, 1st one private land and 2nd public. My best with bow yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two good looking bucks there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

I seen 6+ doe's this morning but unfortunately they stayed behind the thick stuff and eventually worked they're way across the power line but i'm sure my 45-70 would have busted through the thick stuff but i didn't want to take a chance on wounding a deer.


----------



## 1seth

Congrats on the bucks guys been a slow year for me. Shot a 9 point with my rifle a couple weeks ago but have not slung a arrow all year really have not seen many deer at all this year. In the stand now so fingers crossed.


----------



## Turkey Agent

Congrats guys


----------



## Seadonist

Nice bucks guys! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

My dad was talking to a game warden earlier today and she told him that next season we was going to have to start tagging our deer that we harvest, has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## WBogle

whack'em67 said:


> My dad was talking to a game warden earlier today and she told him that next season we was going to have to start tagging our deer that we harvest, has anyone else heard anything about this?


I haven't heard anything like that but i sure hope we dont because i can barely keep up with my keys and wallet much less tags


----------



## Curtdawg88

whack'em67 said:


> My dad was talking to a game warden earlier today and she told him that next season we was going to have to start tagging our deer that we harvest, has anyone else heard anything about this?


I'm pretty sure that bill died and will not happen next season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

congrats guys !!! very nice bucks indeed. I just got home trying to finish the season on a positive note but I hit a wrong key. haha I saw couple but not from stand. we finished our season with 3 does and a buck for the whole camp. worst year since the late 70's


----------



## nrhoffman93

whack'em67 said:


> My dad was talking to a game warden earlier today and she told him that next season we was going to have to start tagging our deer that we harvest, has anyone else heard anything about this?


I wouldn't be surprised to see something like this. Alabama began a "mandatory" game check this year requiring all hunters to record their deer kills in the state system via app, phone, or website.


----------



## kfilament

It's been proposed in the legislature, not sure what the status is at the moment. I can only hope it passes. Sorely needed, and costs the state next to nothing, in fact, may be another source of revenue in the end.


----------



## BOHO

I heard there wont be actual tags but you have to register deer on website. would take about 2-3 minutes


----------



## whack'em67

nrhoffman93 said:


> whack'em67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad was talking to a game warden earlier today and she told him that next season we was going to have to start tagging our deer that we harvest, has anyone else heard anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see something like this. Alabama began a "mandatory" game check this year requiring all hunters to record their deer kills in the state system via app, phone, or website.
Click to expand...

According to the game warden that's how we will record our deer kills as well but we don't have to buy the tags so I'm still not sure how we will get them.


----------



## whack'em67

BOHO said:


> I heard there wont be actual tags but you have to register deer on website. would take about 2-3 minutes


The the thing about that though is not every hunter is going to be honest because there will be some who won't register all of the deer they harvested, just like when hunting public land we have permits now that we fill out and send in at the end of the hunting season and have to mark what we harvested and how many of that species of animal we harvested but there's still hunters who don't mark all of what they harvested.


----------



## BOHO

if the state has to send out all those tags Im not sure if the shipping cost would be worth it. you can do everything online for basically nothing. they may could have wardens or somebody take a bunch to local shops and public stations and stuff and have them dispersed somehow but Im sure there would be alot of errors in that process. Whatever they come up with Im sure it will take some time to work out all the kinks. 

Well for most of us, our deer populations seemed to vanish this year. anybody been seeing any turkeys? what part of the state are you in and when do you normally start finding sheds? how bout some pics of some sheds found in the state too.


----------



## whack'em67

whack'em67 said:


> BOHO said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the state has to send out all those tags Im not sure if the shipping cost would be worth it. you can do everything online for basically nothing. they may could have wardens or somebody take a bunch to local shops and public stations and stuff and have them dispersed somehow but Im sure there would be alot of errors in that process. Whatever they come up with Im sure it will take some time to work out all the kinks.
> 
> Well for most of us, our deer populations seemed to vanish this year. anybody been seeing any turkeys? what part of the state are you in and when do you normally start finding sheds? how bout some pics of some sheds found in the state too.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Columbus Mississippi but hunt in clay county, I don't do any shed hunting but I did see two full grown gobbler's last week while deer hunting, also found some fresh buck scrapes the size of wash tubs but that's the way my luck runs, when deer season is coming to an end then the big boys start making all kinds of scrapes and rubs so I'm pretty sure the rut isn't over with yet
Click to expand...


----------



## Seadonist

whack'em67 said:


> whack'em67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Columbus Mississippi but hunt in clay county, I don't do any shed hunting but I did see two full grown gobbler's last week while deer hunting, also found some fresh buck scrapes the size of wash tubs but that's the way my luck runs, when deer season is coming to an end then the big boys start making all kinds of scrapes and rubs so I'm pretty sure the rut isn't over with yet
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Deer were locked down until about Jan. 21. Checked my camera at my food plot yesterday and over 1200 pics in 10 days, does, bucks at night and in daylight. I think we might be getting into our second rut in the Lamar County area but I have until the 15th to get a buck in the truck. I was able to find a spot in a big creek/ small river where the creek narrows and gets real shallow and the deer are using it to cross. I blazed a trail through the woods and will hang a stand over the weekend so I can hunt it next weekend. Found a few massive buck tracks in the area so I'm hoping for the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BOHO

its been a crazy year for sure. wouldnt surprise me to see some spotted fawns at Christmas time this year. lol the way the weather has been Im thinking we may only get one more frost. that means the acorn crop will be substantial this coming fall again. I dont think we will get the rain this summer we had last summer but hopefully we wont have the drought we had all bow season last year this fall. one thing is for certain, we will all be out there trying to get one again. I will be doing a lot of different things this fall from tactics to equipment. will be fun to see how things work out this year. one thing is for sure. cant be worse than last year !!!


----------



## whack'em67

Seadonist said:


> whack'em67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whack'em67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Columbus Mississippi but hunt in clay county, I don't do any shed hunting but I did see two full grown gobbler's last week while deer hunting, also found some fresh buck scrapes the size of wash tubs but that's the way my luck runs, when deer season is coming to an end then the big boys start making all kinds of scrapes and rubs so I'm pretty sure the rut isn't over with yet
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Deer were locked down until about Jan. 21. Checked my camera at my food plot yesterday and over 1200 pics in 10 days, does, bucks at night and in daylight. I think we might be getting into our second rut in the Lamar County area but I have until the 15th to get a buck in the truck. I was able to find a spot in a big creek/ small river where the creek narrows and gets real shallow and the deer are using it to cross. I blazed a trail through the woods and will hang a stand over the weekend so I can hunt it next weekend. Found a few massive buck tracks in the area so I'm hoping for the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hunt public land a lot but haven't taken my trail camera down yet but I'm seriously thinking about setting it up on one of the food plots just for fun to see exactly what kind of deer is running around, I just hope nobody else finds it but with deer season being over I'm hoping it will be safe. And good luck to you on you're hunt.
Click to expand...


----------



## Seadonist

whack'em67 said:


> Seadonist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt public land a lot but haven't taken my trail camera down yet but I'm seriously thinking about setting it up on one of the food plots just for fun to see exactly what kind of deer is running around, I just hope nobody else finds it but with deer season being over I'm hoping it will be safe. And good luck to you on you're hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BOHO

good luck to both of yall and everybody else still getting to hunt. Ive heard of some chasing still going on down that way so be on the look out for that monster on his feet. Im gonna start my post season scouting next weekend. Hope I have some good pics on my cam thats out now. Wish I could access AT on my phone so I could share the pics with yall.


----------



## whack'em67

I cleaned up my rifle today and will be getting ready for turkey season soon, but I'm going tomorrow to take my trail camera down and will probably do some scouting then.


----------



## whack'em67

I know this question isn't archery related but since we're all hunters here I figured it wouldn't hurt anything to go ahead and ask, I'm going to be buying another rifle soon to hunt with when deer season opens back up and have it narrowed down to a 30-06 and .35 Whelen, so which rifle would you all choose out of the two rifles mentioned?


----------



## kfilament

I have really enjoyed shooting my .35 Whelen. I have the CVA Scout, and it's a really smooth shooting gun. It's just about the perfect balance of weight vs. recoil, though when I shoot a lot I still use the limbsaver. Plenty of ammo options as well. I have heard a few people kind of bad mouth the round for anything past 100 yards, but a lot of that is just operator error. A buddy of mine regularly takes deer at 200+ yards with his. 

Regarding late rut, my last hunt on the 30th I saw a nice 8 pt work a scrape for about 30 minutes. I was on some private land where I was told I could shoot a buck if it was a monster, so he got a pass, as he was likely just a 3 year old deer, but he probably would have been my record to date. Was a fun experience either way. He ended up laying day for a while before a coyote came by and ruined my fun.


----------



## Seadonist

Don't have any experience with the .35 but I own a 
.308 and can tell you that the .30 caliber round is a great all around bullet and it will reach out a long distance. You really can't go wrong with a .30-06 round in the south where you rarely need to take 600+ yard shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

kfilament said:


> I have really enjoyed shooting my .35 Whelen. I have the CVA Scout, and it's a really smooth shooting gun. It's just about the perfect balance of weight vs. recoil, though when I shoot a lot I still use the limbsaver. Plenty of ammo options as well. I have heard a few people kind of bad mouth the round for anything past 100 yards, but a lot of that is just operator error. A buddy of mine regularly takes deer at 200+ yards with his.
> 
> Regarding late rut, my last hunt on the 30th I saw a nice 8 pt work a scrape for about 30 minutes. I was on some private land where I was told I could shoot a buck if it was a monster, so he got a pass, as he was likely just a 3 year old deer, but he probably would have been my record to date. Was a fun experience either way. He ended up laying day for a while before a coyote came by and ruined my fun.


My dad hunts with a .35 Whelen and has killed deer out to 300 yards with his. Is you're CVA scout the V2 model? The V2 model has a built in muzzle break so I'm guessing that will probably eliminate a lot of the recoil, now I use to have a .35 Whelen in the CVA scout but it was the older model that doesn't have the muzzle break and it was very painful to shoot, and it kicked so bad that it ruined a perfectly good scope on the first shot that I previously had on my 45-70 and anyone who has shot a 45-70 knows how bad they kick, so I ended up selling the .35 Whelen and kept using the 45-70 but now I'm considering buying another .35 Whelen because I want something with more range and accuracy, plus with the split season like it is on public land I can use the .35 Whelen all the way up until the last day of deer season.


----------



## whack'em67

Seadonist said:


> Don't have any experience with the .35 but I own a
> .308 and can tell you that the .30 caliber round is a great all around bullet and it will reach out a long distance. You really can't go wrong with a .30-06 round in the south where you rarely need to take 600+ yard shots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use to have a .308 but never killed anything with it but it's definitely a sweet shooting rifle that doesn't kick the hell out of you when you shoot it. I did hunt with a .300 Win Mag about 2 seasons ago but someone told me that's a bit to much for whitetail deer


----------



## Seadonist

.308 is my favorite round. There's a good reason it was and still is the round of choice for many military snipers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

love my custom 308


----------



## BOHO

whose been hearing any turkeys? gonna go do some looking this weekend. maybe get lucky and find a shed as hot as its been. gotta pull my card and move my camera too. hope I got a couple brutes on there for this fall


----------



## Seadonist

Tons of them on trail cameras.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

me too. I havent seen a turkey at our camp in 5 or 6 years but all of us have a lot of pics this year. too bad I got rid of my turkey gun. lol I'll just carry my bow. doubt I could call one up anyway. If I find some good sheds I'll be happy as a pig in slop


----------



## BOHO

tons of doe pics and no turkey pics. hope thats not a sign of things for this turkey season, had a few small bucks and two decent ones. wish I had a way to put the pics up here for yall to see. hope yall have better pics have I have so far.


----------



## BOHO

havent been to camp in awhile. Hope I got some really good pics on cam. with this weather Im bout ready to start fishing. whens spring officially start ??


----------



## BOHO

anybody found any sheds yet? been to busy to go look so far this post season. didnt even get to go squirrel hunting.


----------



## ShaneC

I haven't found any sheds, but was pulling down some bowstands last week and saw two different bucks with half a rack. This was the hermanville area


----------



## BOHO

you dont hunt far from me. Im at rocky springs. gonna try and get down to camp soon and see if I can get lucky and find a few. We didnt kill but 1 buck this year but got a few pics so maybe my chances are better.


----------



## whack'em67

Is anyone on here planning on doing any turkey hunting this year?


----------



## BOHO

I may try a couple hunts. Will prolly end up doing more deer scouting. thats the way my turkey hunts go. lol gotta fix my foot first though. hurts to walk. gotta get to waking first and foremost


----------



## kfilament

I will be hunting, but not with a bow lol. Major props to guys and gals who do that. Like BOHO said, I use it to do scouting for next deer season. The first few weeks before it really greens up is still a good time to see how it will look next fall.


----------



## Seadonist

Good luck with the injury. Taking my son for his first turkey hunt over the weekend. Never turkey hunted before so I'm not terribly optimistic that I can get the job done, but my back up plan is to let him smoke a few hogs and do some post season scouting for deer sign 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

I will be getting up at 4-430 just about every morning I have off! Doubt I will bow hunt though. 

Headed to KY for a week at the end of April. I'll use this time to scout for bow season too.


----------



## BOHO

we are some die hard deer hunters for sure. lol Dr said my foot will be fine before long. Ice,rest and Ibuprofen will do the trick. Its feeling better already. I have to get back and start my training with my pse snake. Wont be long hopefully I can sling a few arrows with my longbow. Still waiting on my cables for my compound so I can get that ready for Sept 30. Guess Im an addict. I have already checked on the opener and its Sept 30 and I set my dentist appt for Sept 29 so I can go to camp afterwards. lol


----------



## whack'em67

I've never killed a turkey but I see them while deer hunting so I'm going to give it a try again this year, I only seen hens last turkey season.


----------



## BOHO

Ive only killed 3 and my old turkey hunting buddy called them up for me. He was murdered last year so I'll have to try on my own if I go. I just like making them gobble really. Id be tickled to death if I find some good sheds. Good luck on your hunts whack.


----------



## Seadonist

So far, the turkey have pulled the old vanishing act for my son and I this weekend. They were all over the lease two weeks ago and no they're nowhere to be found.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

sounds like our deer. we will get tons of pics in Sept and maybe first of Oct then poof, they pull a David Copperfield.


----------



## whack'em67

BOHO said:


> Ive only killed 3 and my old turkey hunting buddy called them up for me. He was murdered last year so I'll have to try on my own if I go. I just like making them gobble really. Id be tickled to death if I find some good sheds. Good luck on your hunts whack.


Good luck to you as well, and I'm sorry to hear about you're friend.


----------



## whack'em67

It's suppose to turn off cold this week so I'm guessing that will mess up the turkey hunting until it warms back up, but me and a buddy of mine seen a butt load of deer on the way home last night coming back from Sturgis Mississippi


----------



## kfilament

whack'em67 said:


> It's suppose to turn off cold this week so I'm guessing that will mess up the turkey hunting until it warms back up, but me and a buddy of mine seen a butt load of deer on the way home last night coming back from Sturgis Mississippi


Yeah, feeling a lot better about my draw date of March 27th/28th now. Looks like this week will be pretty chilly, but gets back to 70s early next week. The few reports I have heard said birds still aren't too wound up, being pretty quite once they hit the ground from the roost.


----------



## BOHO

Thanks. He was a good guy and a great hunter. Glad you saw some deer. Thats a good sign considering they seem to have vanished after December. Hope they havent figured out something hunters dont know. LOL Those turkeys are strange creatures. Ive been on mornings that was perfect and never heard a bird. Ive been on days that I shouldnt have gone and heard a few. Just gotta keep after em. Im hoping to see some nice shed pics before long. Far as I know, nobody has been to our camp yet so maybe I can beat em to the punch this weekend.


----------



## Seadonist

Tried our luck on the birds and on the hogs this weekend and had dismal results with both, which is especially strange for the hogs. It rained fairly well on the Saturday afternoon hunt but stopped about an hour before legal shooting time so I thought the hogs would show up but they never did. After raining all night and a big temperature drop, I figured the turkey hunt would not produce so we made another hog hunt, thinking they would get on their feet after raining all night but they never showed up so I called the hunt and did some food plot work. No kills but my son and I had a great time being in the woods[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Thats fantastic. Hopefully next time yall can get some birds and pigs. For any of you trad shooters there is a shoot at Learned close to Utica this weekend. Always a lot of fun at the trad shoots if yall can make it out.


----------



## Seadonist

Thanks, BOHO. Best wishes to you as well[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Thanks Seadonist !! I hate it feels like deer season now when its turkey season. Sure felt like turkey season in deer season !!!


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> Thanks Seadonist !! I hate it feels like deer season now when its turkey season. Sure felt like turkey season in deer season !!!


That's funny; I was thinking of the irony when I was sitting in the stand in 42 degree weather on Saturday, thinking to myself that I had a better chance of seeing a B&C buck than a turkey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

yep. too bad he wouldnt have any horns !!! hahaha my strings and cables for my Ultramax are supposed to be here this week. Cant wait to get em on and get it tuned. Got me a new sight for it and should have the last pin around 70 yards. Gonna get that thing ready to drive tacks by October. Then I can shoot my trad bows and barebow the rest of the summer. Also gonna try some new heads this year. Got too many to pick from though. lol


----------



## Seadonist

If you like fixed heads and haven't tried them yet, give the QAD Exodus heads a try. Best heads I've used to date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

I was told today that in Mississippi you can now carry a concealed weapon (handgun) without a concealed carry permit as long as it's in a holster, has anyone else heard anything about this new law being passed?


----------



## BOHO

passed last year I think. Thats the way I understand it but you still cant carry it everywhere. Places like churches, hospitals, etc you have to leave it in the car.

I have so many broadheads right now Im gonna have to lose/break some ones I have before I buy any new ones. I have bought several packs I forgot I had. I have even more arrows !!


----------



## Seadonist

Well fellas, it's habitat management time again. Stoked to put the plans in place and start making changes to the landscape in the never ending journey to growing bigger and better deer and hopefully altering their behavior in a beneficial way. I love this part of the game almost as much as I love the hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

what all ya doing Seadonist?


----------



## Seadonist

Got plenty on the to-do list this year since the 2016/2017 was my first year on the lease and my area is barely developed, which is good because I basically have a blank slate instead of someone else's poor development, but it's a lot of work. I have a major food plot overhaul (re-orientation of plot, thinning of trees around plot and plot expansion), plot overhaul on second established plot, add two new plots and add access routes along the southern, western and northern boundaries to get to the interior portions of my area. I also have to build two new shoot houses. I would say that only 5% of my area has been developed (if that) and I still need to scout the remaining 95% of it. It's roughly 1/2 pine thicket (around 8 years old) and half cutover (about 4 years old) with a small hard wood bottom running north/ south before forking northwest and north east. 

Oh... and it all has to be done with small equipment because the gas company that we lease from doesn't allow dozers on the property and I don't have a tractor or even a 4 wheeler. All done using a chainsaw, machete and 20' pole saw. A few members have tractors for bush hogging and disc during food plot planting time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

sounds like you have a great plan put together for sure. hope it pans out for you this fall. I bet the guys with the tractors would be glad to help out. That will save you a lot of time. You may wanna build you at least 1 salt lick in the center of the place to hold some deer in the off season too.


----------



## Seadonist

Yeah, we all pull together in the fall to get plots taken care of. I put out a mineral lick on the northern half and southern half of my area. I've got a couple ready to go but I don't like trekking in and out of an area once I put them out and in order to put my new plots in, I'll be going back and forth through the mineral lick areas until I'm done so I'm going to wait a while before putting them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Id do that as well. Hopefully you can get it done soon as possible to let the woods rest before hunting season.


----------



## Seadonist

Still have antlers where I'm at










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

wow. he must be a late bloomer. I sill havent made it to the camp yet. I hope to have some good pics as well but Im sure my batteries are dead by now. Card has been full awhile as well Im sure.


----------



## Seadonist

I was surprised to see a rack. I assumed that they would be getting into velvet in the next month or so??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I think thats early for most of the state. I think the new horns should start to show around mid May or so.


----------



## Seadonist

Makes sense if some are still sporting a rack in mid March. Either way, the off season will be over sooner than we know it. Seems like there's never enough time to get all the improvements done by the time the season rolls around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Can anyone recommend a decent trail camera for the money? I'm considering buying a Browning or either a Moultrie but I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## BOHO

thats for sure. I was gonna build a little shoot house for me, my fiance and her 6 year old to hunt out of this fall but Im not gonna have the funds it doesnt look like. I am gonna fertilize some oaks and move a couple stands for us to hunt out of and see some deer. May end up being gun stands bu thats ok with new hunters. 

whack, I have a browning and I love it. I got it for my bday off amazon for like 120 bucks I think. It takes great pics and battery life is really good. I hope to get another for my bday this year. buddy of mine got a cuddeback for Christmas and he seems to be happy with it. another guy in my camp has a bushnell and he really likes it. night time pics arent the greatest unless they are close. like under 25 ft.


----------



## Seadonist

Another vote for Browning trail cameras. I run the Spec Ops HD cameras and like them very much. Haven't had any issues with any of mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Thanks for the advice, I had a Browning but for some reason or another it just stopped working. I also had a Moultrie A5 Gen1 but the picture quality wasn't that great so I ended up selling it. Here's some pictures taken with both cameras.


----------



## olemossyhorns

whack'em67 said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent trail camera for the money? I'm considering buying a Browning or either a Moultrie but I'm open to other suggestions.


covert mp8 are hard to beat!


----------



## BOHO

how much do the coverts run ? forgot to mention too I got my dad a moultrie for a hundred bucks for his bday in Oct. we finally got a card that would work with it and the day time pics look really good. the night pics though you cant hardly tell a deer from a dog. called them and they said to put energizer batteries in it instead of duracell. didnt make any sense to me as I always get duracells. they work great with all my cameras Ive ever had.


----------



## olemossyhorns

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00RDO7I74/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

108 with free shipping there^^

I've ran duracell, rayovacs, it doesn't matter which brand with the coverts. Battery life and trigger speed is phenomenal!


----------



## BOHO

awesome. may have to try one. thanks garage sale this weekend and rain sunday so I hope the next weekend I can get to camp. hope I have some good pics to show yall


----------



## whack'em67

What type of broadhead and broadhead weight will you all be using this deer season?


----------



## BOHO

I'm not sure right now. I'm still waiting on the strings I ordered 2 months ago to come for my bow. I know I'll be using the old muzzy drop away rest and a spot hogg sight. If I dont get satisfaction from any fixed heads I have I'll prolly just stick to my old trusty spitfires and grim reapers. They are 100 grains. I have some other heads I'll be shooting from my trad bows though. Some heads are 125 but I have some up to 200 grains too. Just gonna see what tunes up right. I'm hoping my axis 500's full length will work with my new shooting form.


----------



## Seadonist

50 grain brass inserts with 100 grain heads. Was very happy with the QAD Exodus swept blades last season so they'll still be in my quiver next year but I'm going to give the 100 grain Rage Hypodermic +P heads a try as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

guy in my camp shot a doe with a rage last year with his crossbow. she didnt make it but about 60 yards. said he had good blood. Ive talked to too many people that said they found the head in pieces after a shot. Im scared to try em. love my reapers and spitfires.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> guy in my camp shot a doe with a rage last year with his crossbow. she didnt make it but about 60 yards. said he had good blood. Ive talked to too many people that said they found the head in pieces after a shot. Im scared to try em. love my reapers and spitfires.


With the Rage heads, it seems to be love or hate. I've talked to people who say they have friends who have had bad experiences with them and I know bow hunters who refuse to shoot anything other than Rage. I'm somewhat weary of any mechanicals because the working parts could fail but I'm also curious to see just how much damage they can do when they deploy properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

I used these this past season along with rage and they worked extremely well, But I'm thinking about switching back to the G5 T3 while still using the carbon express torrids.


----------



## whack'em67

The first picture is from the carbon express torrids, the second picture is from a rage 2 blade 2 inch cut.


----------



## Seadonist

Rage made a blood bath!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

it sure did. I bet she didnt make it far. Im not familiar with the torrid heads but usually if a mechanical use a rubber band I keep looking. Be my luck the rubber band would break in flight or something. lol I talked to swinestalker today. said he hasnt been on AT in a long time. I said I believe ya. lol he's been really busy working and just has a lot going on this summer. hopefully he can share some good pics with us end of summer and get us ready for Sept 30th this year.


----------



## whack'em67

the doe I harvested with the rage only ran 10 yards and fell over dead but the broadhead got bent making it a one and done broadhead. But I think I'm switching back to the G5 T3 this season, I also Use to be a diehard G5 Montec guy but their a pain in the ass to sharpen and the blood trails are only drops of blood here and there unless you happen to cut a main artery then you have a heavy blood trail so I eventually gave up on them, in fact I have some G5 Montecs that I can't get sharp to save my life.


----------



## BOHO

Ive been there whack. I had 1/2 dz and spent days trying to sharpen them with no luck. I finally just kept them as an extra head in the quiver for ***** and snakes. shot two into a tree at a **** and they both broke off in the ferrule. most heads would tho in a oak tree.


----------



## whack'em67

There's a guy on my facebook friends list who shoots the G5 Montec but he just buys more instead of resharpening them but at $40 plus tax for a 3 pack I just can't afford to do that.


----------



## BOHO

heck no man. If you just really wanna stick with that head, Id prolly call G5 and just ask them the best way to do it. Maybe even send you a pack of heads for your trouble. Who knows. I had a similar experience with the crimson talons. they seemed sharp and looked like they would cut a heck of a hole. Shot a huge 7 pt in January several years ago. Heard him crash but he ran about 150 yards. Blood trail was very spotty all the way to him and it was a complete pass through. Just saved those for spares like the G5's. I havent shot a deer with a fixed head in a long time. Have had such great luck with the spitfires and reapers Ive just stuck with them. I dont think I wanna try and shoot one with it though from my 45# longbow. Gonna have to use a fixed head with bleeders or a 3 blade. Luckily I have a lot of each. Found some great deals on ebay and got 3 packs of good heads back in January for 20 bucks shipped.


----------



## BOHO

hope everyone is ok after the storms. got pretty rough over here along the river. 

hey whack, I saw these on ebay and thought you may wanna try a pack. 
Allen 14615 Beartooth Fixed Blade Broadhead-3 Pack


----------



## whack'em67

BOHO said:


> hope everyone is ok after the storms. got pretty rough over here along the river.
> 
> hey whack, I saw these on ebay and thought you may wanna try a pack.
> Allen 14615 Beartooth Fixed Blade Broadhead-3 Pack


I'll order a pack and see how durable and accurate they are before the season starts, I'm also in the market for another bow because you never can have two many bows.


----------



## kfilament

I shot Montec's last year. Didn't get a chance to shoot at any deer, but as far as flying similar to field points they did that great out to 30 yards. I am a relative new comer to archery, so I am not sure about the sharpness. Mine seemed pretty sharp out of the box, at least using all the standard metrics (rubber band, piece of paper, etc). I have the sharpening stone they sell for those blades, and it seems to get them a tad sharper than they are out of the box, but then again, i don't have any others to compare them to. I am thinking of giving the QAD Exodous a try this year though, just to try something different. I suppose both of them will kill a whitetail if applied properly.


----------



## Seadonist

Exodus are the best heads I've used so far. Check out the Exodus steel drum challenge on YouTube. Very impressive head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

whack'em67 said:


> I'll order a pack and see how durable and accurate they are before the season starts, I'm also in the market for another bow because you never can have two many bows.


friend of mine is selling a Mathews. I think its a z7. 350.00


----------



## BOHO

finally got a chance to get to the camp yesterday. spent most of the day which was fine with me !! we spent a few hours getting up some firewood from a blown down oak, got new batteries and card in my trail cam and left it on my kiddy pool. also found a dink shed in a food plot and didnt see any no shoulders. fertilized some white oaks with triple 13 so hopefully they will produce some sweet acorns this fall. we had ton of rain so there was one stand I wanted to move but couldnt get to it. maybe in June it will be dry enough. wanted to show yall some nice buck pics as the spot I had it is known for being the best food plot we have but I only got a couple of two year olds. I did get a pic of a trespasser and a stinkin bear. hopefully he gets run off by fall.


----------



## Seadonist

Bear??? Wow, none where I'm at, thank goodness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I havent fooled with pics online in awhile but I'm gonna give it a try. These are from my phone and Im trying to figure a way to get them on a computer to put here. Trial pic number 1. lol


----------



## kfilament

Ain't got no time for bears! That's a healthy looking one too, he has been eating good! 

I got after the turkeys pretty hard this weekend, as it might be my last chance this year, got a crazy few weekends coming up. Had fun, got on one Sunday morning and managed to get within a few hundred yards, but it was in an area of the WMA that was burned about two weeks ago and I think he might have spotted me. They can see for miles on that burned forest bottom I bet. Oh well, it was a fun 45 minutes listening to him gobble. Saturday was so crowded, it sounded like I was hunting next to an interstate, just truck after truck after truck. 

I also always take my wedgie target with me and my bow and pop off some long shot groups 40-60 yards because I can't really shoot that far at home. Tried out a new side stabilizer setup and my first impressions is that it does indeed take some of the pin drift out at those longer ranges. We will see.


----------



## BOHO

we dont want them either but not much we can do about it. nothing but an overgrown **** and a PITA to have around. found out we got all our salt out yesterday and all the rain we had last week washed one of our bridges away. gonna be a real hum dinger to get that thing back usable again. at least the deer wont go thirsty. 

good luck wih the distance shooting kfil. its a lot of fun for sure. I wanna do some myself but I cant get the guy I paid a couple months back to send me my strings. starting to upset me a little bit.


----------



## whack'em67

BOHO said:


> I havent fooled with pics online in awhile but I'm gonna give it a try. These are from my phone and Im trying to figure a way to get them on a computer to put here. Trial pic number 1. lol


What Part of Mississippi are you in? I'm in Columbus Mississippi and never seen any bears but would like to though as I've been wanting to go on a bear hunt for awhile now.


----------



## BOHO

I live in Vicksburg whack and hunt in Rocky Springs. Its a little community between Utica and Port Gibson in Claiborne county. You can have em all. They serve no purpose as far as I know. Our pres has been wanting to go on a bear hunt too but it just doesnt appeal to me. Id love to go hunt some big whitetails in the midwest again but everybody Ive talked to lately says the herds in most places are in really bad shape. cwd has hit em I think it was


----------



## whack'em67

BOHO said:


> I live in Vicksburg whack and hunt in Rocky Springs. Its a little community between Utica and Port Gibson in Claiborne county. You can have em all. They serve no purpose as far as I know. Our pres has been wanting to go on a bear hunt too but it just doesnt appeal to me. Id love to go hunt some big whitetails in the midwest again but everybody Ive talked to lately says the herds in most places are in really bad shape. cwd has hit em I think it was


Is there a season for bears in you're area? I would also like to do some hog hunting but I've never seen any of those where I'm at either.


----------



## jkm97

He's near the river, they've got all sorts of critters. We have hogs and the occasional bear here in East Central MS too.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

whack'em67 said:


> Is there a season for bears in you're area? I would also like to do some hog hunting but I've never seen any of those where I'm at either.


No there's no season for them in Mississippi, quite the opposite actually. Some people I know near Gloster killed a bear, I believe they thought it was a hog, but they got in major trouble! Lost guns, huge fines, and barely escaped jail time. It's a big no-no to kill them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

jk and Hailey are correct. just about everybody along the river has hogs. we are lucky we dont have them yet, but they are coming. we get a pic of one every few years just passing thru so they arent that far off. we actually hunt in the hills of the big black river bottom so it gets pretty dry in the summer time. thats one reason we dont have em, pigs love water. they stay in the swamp and thats fine with me. they are fun to hunt and all but will flat out ruin a property and your deer hunting. deer cant compete with a hog for food. pigs will win everytime and they also destroy any property they are on. Ive heard of a few people accidentally killing a bear for a hog. Its a real bad situation cause for some unknown reason the state of MS really wants the stupid bears here. they are almost as bad of a nuisance as a hog. just a big overgrown ****. once they get some numbers established, Im sure pets and the occasional child will come up missing. they will be breaking into houses and deer camps for food and destroying feeders and other property. and of course if you shoot one, you'll pay the price. Im sure soon some bowhunter will get attacked for walking up on a momma and her cubs and it will be his fault he gets cut up and bitten, or worse. unreal


----------



## 00 buck

Hey guys any one know anything about the benefit shoot in Clinton next weekend? Mostly looking for directions and the use of my single pin adjustable sight. With all the new rules and hear say it's hard to keep up. I heard rumors of bow hunter elite or something to that nature where you could use any stabilizer and an adjustable sight. I don't care if I get there and have to shoot against pro's and suck horribly, but I wanna go just to have fun.


----------



## BOHO

If your on FB send Roby Evans in Vicksburg a friends request. He deals with the shoots a lot. I had intended to go to some myself this year but it hasnt panned out. Hopefully things will get better soon and I can get back to shooting again. On the bright side, Ive seen 10 deer in the last week, 6 in one spot this afternoon around 6 o clock. they were all feeding in kudzu of all things. I dont think anybody put a hurting on them this past year. Even swinestalker didnt kill but a couple. Im hoping for a blockbuster of a year for the whole state.


----------



## 00 buck

Thanks BOHO, I'll try and get in touch with him. Hopefully you can get back out and shoot sometime. I won't be able to make many due to working, but gonna try to make a few


----------



## BOHO

No problem at all. Im hoping my strings will come in for my bow this week as I had to actually open a paypal case on the guy since I paid him Feb 1 and still no strings. Guess I'll get my money back if they arent here in another week. Guess thats the price you pay for finding the lowest price. May get the worst service too. lol


----------



## Seadonist

Which string builder did you use? I've had great luck with Twisted X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Superior Bowstrings. I would not recommend them to say the least. Some fb friends did recommend them but they must have been smoking something I guess. I'll prolly let 60x,Steve Boggs or Twisted X do my next set. Saw two more deer the other day a couple hours before dark. I sure hope this is a sign of things to come in October. I'm going to do a lot of things differently this year and I hope it pays off.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> Superior Bowstrings. I would not recommend them to say the least. Some fb friends did recommend them but they must have been smoking something I guess. I'll prolly let 60x,Steve Boggs or Twisted X do my next set. Saw two more deer the other day a couple hours before dark. I sure hope this is a sign of things to come in October. I'm going to do a lot of things differently this year and I hope it pays off.


Same here as far as doing things differently. This year, I'm not turning up the soil in my plots; going to try the throw & mow method for food plots. I've read really good things on this method and I think it could really turn out well if done right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I dont have any personal experience with it but let me know what you do and how it turns out. Id like to do a couple of small areas we cant get a tractor too. All of our spots we disc with a tractor after we spray em in August with round up and bushhog em. We plant wheat only. We did disc a small place a couple years ago and put something out where you dont have to do anything to it but hardly anything came up. We didnt fool with it anymore after that. A couple things Im gonna do differently is get away from the plots more and do more scouting. Ive gotten really fat and lazy the last few years and Ive lost 30# since March 9th. Also gonna get me a little 56" longbow to hunt on the ground with. We have lots of tops I can sit in and thick places to hide. Lots easier than lugging a 20# climber everywhere. Quieter too. Also gonna keep my trail camera away from the plots and in some pinch point places, funnels and creek crossings. Hope to get some daytime pics to help my success some. Only time our plots are very successful is early bow season and late season when we have no acorns and even then they dont usually come out til 10 minutes after dark but everybody just keeps on hunting them. I guess cause its easy and if you kill one you can drive the 4 wheeler right to it. All that hunting pressure on the plots I hope will help me in the thickets as deer arent used to seeing anybody in there. We will see.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> I dont have any personal experience with it but let me know what you do and how it turns out. Id like to do a couple of small areas we cant get a tractor too. All of our spots we disc with a tractor after we spray em in August with round up and bushhog em. We plant wheat only. We did disc a small place a couple years ago and put something out where you dont have to do anything to it but hardly anything came up. We didnt fool with it anymore after that. A couple things Im gonna do differently is get away from the plots more and do more scouting. Ive gotten really fat and lazy the last few years and Ive lost 30# since March 9th. Also gonna get me a little 56" longbow to hunt on the ground with. We have lots of tops I can sit in and thick places to hide. Lots easier than lugging a 20# climber everywhere. Quieter too. Also gonna keep my trail camera away from the plots and in some pinch point places, funnels and creek crossings. Hope to get some daytime pics to help my success some. Only time our plots are very successful is early bow season and late season when we have no acorns and even then they dont usually come out til 10 minutes after dark but everybody just keeps on hunting them. I guess cause its easy and if you kill one you can drive the 4 wheeler right to it. All that hunting pressure on the plots I hope will help me in the thickets as deer arent used to seeing anybody in there. We will see.


Will do, but it sounds like you guys may have tried some "throw and grow" seeds where the seed company tells you that all you need to do is to throw it out and watch it grow, which never happens. Throw and mow is a planting process where you Roundup the vegetation, come back two weeks later to broadcast your seeds (and fertilizer and lime if needed), mow it all down and then go over the plot with a roller to mash it all down (preferably with rain in the forecast). The theory behind it is that you kill, mow and roll the dead vegetation to the ground to create a natural layer of moisture capturing compost that naturally fertilizes the soil and helps to prevent erosion. After the winter, you repeat the process and plant a spring/ summer crop and keep repeating the process without ever turning up the soil. Realistically, I expect each successive crop to perform better than the previous crop so I may be looking at a few years before I get my soil's health to the levels they need to be to get the results that I've seen other experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1seth

Have not been on in a while but tried to catch up on some of the post. Been a good year for turkeys. 2 birds on left are Kansas birds, bird on right is a MS bird. After another bird on this piece im hunting by house but he is being difficult. Since we sold our land on pearl river really have not hunted turkeys much bc i was spoiled with great turkey hunting but got the itch again this year


----------



## 1seth

It posted different bird in middle MS bird. Not many pine trees in KS


----------



## 00 buck

Seadonist said:


> Will do, but it sounds like you guys may have tried some "throw and grow" seeds where the seed company tells you that all you need to do is to throw it out and watch it grow, which never happens. Throw and mow is a planting process where you Roundup the vegetation, come back two weeks later to broadcast your seeds (and fertilizer and lime if needed), mow it all down and then go over the plot with a roller to mash it all down (preferably with rain in the forecast). The theory behind it is that you kill, mow and roll the dead vegetation to the ground to create a natural layer of moisture capturing compost that naturally fertilizes the soil and helps to prevent erosion. After the winter, you repeat the process and plant a spring/ summer crop and keep repeating the process without ever turning up the soil. Realistically, I expect each successive crop to perform better than the previous crop so I may be looking at a few years before I get my soil's health to the levels they need to be to get the results that I've seen other experience.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does this method work using bigger seeds that need to be planted deeper like peas or beans? Could you do the same with iron and clay peas coming from a wheat & rye or brassica field? Or would there need to be a little discing to make that happen? I'm very curious about this subject and have researched for days with no clarity.


----------



## Seadonist

00 buck said:


> How does this method work using bigger seeds that need to be planted deeper like peas or beans? Could you do the same with iron and clay peas coming from a wheat & rye or brassica field? Or would there need to be a little discing to make that happen? I'm very curious about this subject and have researched for days with no clarity.


I have not personally seen it but I've seen the guys on Growing Deer TV do something similar with Soybeans and a brassica in a field and they talked about using a drill press in that particular situation but it was not actually needed. I'm on a habitat forum and there is a thread on this method and there are a few guys on it that have been growing food plots this way for a while and they give an in depth tutorial. Number of other forum members giving knowledgeable insights also, successes and failures. If you want an easy resource, just search "throw and mow food plots" on YouTube and you'll see a few there but click on the Growing Deer TV videos. They give a pretty basic but thorough explanation of the method.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

https://youtu.be/17xYFdcujY8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00 buck

Yeah, I'm a big fan of growing deer tv and Dr. Grant's advice. I would think you would have to drill the bigger seeds in and crimp the remaining vegetation to form a moisture barrier for your drilled seeds. If only I had a no-till drill I'd be in business.


----------



## Seadonist

00 buck said:


> Yeah, I'm a big fan of growing deer tv and Dr. Grant's advice. I would think you would have to drill the bigger seeds in and crimp the remaining vegetation to form a moisture barrier for your drilled seeds. If only I had a no-till drill I'd be in business.


Yeah, no till drill ain't in my future either! I'm going fabricate a roller to pull behind my atv so I can smash the vegetation down after after seeding and cutting. That's as close to no-till drill that I'll get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

good job 1seth !! nice birds. were they all bow kills? I went and did some work at camp but didnt turkey hunt. I had a pic of a few gobblers one afternoon in Feb but they have since moved back into the swamp. there is a guy going in the am so maybe he will have some luck. if hes as good at killing turkeys as he is deer Im sure he will kill one with 4 beards. lol


----------



## Seadonist

00 buck said:


> How does this method work using bigger seeds that need to be planted deeper like peas or beans? Could you do the same with iron and clay peas coming from a wheat & rye or brassica field? Or would there need to be a little discing to make that happen? I'm very curious about this subject and have researched for days with no clarity.


They're saying that they've had success with beans and peas as long as there was a thick layer of thatch (rolled down vegetation) for them to take hold in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1seth

The one in middle a gun kill. The other 2 were bow kills. Good to see everybody getting fired up about plots. I cannot wait either. My favorite bow plot is to plant soybeans and iron clay peas in early september. If clay peas get at least one good rain or two they will grow. They pick beans on our place around september so when they are gone i have some fresh new growth for them. I only do a couple plots like that due to first freeze they are done


----------



## 00 buck

1seth said:


> The one in middle a gun kill. The other 2 were bow kills. Good to see everybody getting fired up about plots. I cannot wait either. My favorite bow plot is to plant soybeans and iron clay peas in early september. If clay peas get at least one good rain or two they will grow. They pick beans on our place around september so when they are gone i have some fresh new growth for them. I only do a couple plots like that due to first freeze they are done


Good looking birds you got there. I'm gonna try the soybeans and peas come late August early September in a little place in the woods. Hopefully they will leave them be long enough I can get an early season deer or two off of it. I think I'm gonna try and mix some wheat, clover, & triticale in with the beans & peas and have food throughout the season. If they don't wipe it out.


----------



## BOHO

just saw the new do limits on FB. 3 does per year for everywhere but the se part of the state. they only get one. gonna be some hungry hunters the next couple years. I'm also wondering how many poachers take out? You know they only season they know is salt and pepper


----------



## Seadonist

One doe per season in the SE?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

BOHO said:


> just saw the new do limits on FB. 3 does per year for everywhere but the se part of the state. they only get one. gonna be some hungry hunters the next couple years. I'm also wondering how many poachers take out? You know they only season they know is salt and pepper


I think these are just proposed at the moment? It also said no does on public land except for archery only season and youth hunts. People will howl over that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Seadonist said:


> One doe per season in the SE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


on private land. none on public land at all. Guess I can bowhunt all year, which would be great, unless I have another year like I had last year.

kfil, I think its law for this coming season. They will prolly just have it for this one year then change it again for the 18-19 season again. If they do this for 2 years, you wont be able to drive down the street in a lot of places and not hit one with your vehicle. it will help the se area the most as they seem to have less deer. The biggest disadvantage I see is if we have a hard winter and there are a lot more deer left after season, how is there gonna be enough food for all of them til spring green up?


----------



## BOHO

kfil, I checked into it a little more this afternoon and you are correct. they are proposing this for now and are asking for feedback for the next 30 days. I sent an email to the address listed for input with my concerns and suggestions. I stated about having too many deer left after the season and the food supply and also I think it should just be 3 does no matter where yo take em or with what weapon. If you cant shoot a doe and all the dang buck rules we have now, there will be a lot of people that may just say to heck with it and give up hunting. If that happens, in a few years we may not even have a hunting season anymore. How disastrous would that be ??


----------



## msudawg8087

You guys are getting the plot planning done early. I like it! Congrats on the birds 1seth! I'm glad somebody is killing them. I've been after them pretty hard and have had my butt handed to me this season. If you don't kill them early on our place it gets dang near impossible as it gets closer to the end. They become ghosts after a certain point. Lookin for a miracle this last weekend. Haven't gotten to hunt quite as much this year because of our 11 month old and my wife's work schedule but still been after them a good bit.


----------



## SFCSNOW

msudawg8087 said:


> You guys are getting the plot planning done early. I like it! Congrats on the birds 1seth! I'm glad somebody is killing them. I've been after them pretty hard and have had my butt handed to me this season. If you don't kill them early on our place it gets dang near impossible as it gets closer to the end. They become ghosts after a certain point. Lookin for a miracle this last weekend. Haven't gotten to hunt quite as much this year because of our 11 month old and my wife's work schedule but still been after them a good bit.


Set out a jake and couple of hens on a travel route. (Pipeline , logging road, field edge...) Don't call if they are call shy. Just wait. I know it isn't fun and I don't use this method unless it's on a bird that just won't make a mistake.


----------



## kfilament

The regulations are certainly going to be interesting. Again, on public land it's only as good as the enforcement will be, which is next to non-existent. Until we got to tagging/reporting required then the harvest numbers are just half-ass efforts IMO.


----------



## BOHO

good luck msu. never know man. this may be your weekend to get him.

I dont have much experience with public land yet but may in a few years. Our lease went up a decent amount but not unbearable. Im not sure how much fun Id get out of hunting public land. Im sure either Id ruin somebody elses hunt or they would ruin mine. Hopefully soon we can increase our income and it wont matter that much. We are paying less than 1k a year so hats still a lot better than some people. Really enjoyed this little cool snap. too bad its gonna be 90 on friday. lol


----------



## Seadonist

It's good you guys are getting to hunt the birds. I tried but I couldn't get my mind off of all the work that needs to be done for next year's deer season so every spare minute I've had to turkey hunt, I actually went up to the lease and made habitat improvements. I still will not have time to get it all done. Maybe I'll have it in good enough shape in the next few seasons to make time for the gobblers. Good luck to all the guys doing some spring chasing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

after the year most everybody had this past year, I have really high hopes for this coming season, Hope all your hard work pays off. I'm not really doing much right now. I did fertilize some white oaks a few weeks back but that was about it. I have my trail cam on my kiddy pool to see if anything is gonna come to that. Other than that, I will do some riding and glassing from the 4 wheeler looking for acorns towards the end of Sept. Once it cools off a little in Oct I'll start some serious scouting for food sources, creek crossings, etc


----------



## kfilament

BOHO said:


> good luck msu. never know man. this may be your weekend to get him.
> 
> I dont have much experience with public land yet but may in a few years. Our lease went up a decent amount but not unbearable. Im not sure how much fun Id get out of hunting public land. Im sure either Id ruin somebody elses hunt or they would ruin mine. Hopefully soon we can increase our income and it wont matter that much. We are paying less than 1k a year so hats still a lot better than some people. Really enjoyed this little cool snap. too bad its gonna be 90 on friday. lol


Seems like less than $1k is a steal these days in MS! Everything I come across in north half of the state is either <$1k and they run dogs every day of the year and have 5 members per 100 acres, OR its $2-3k and they hunt pine thickets and want to shoot 150" and above only! My thought for the time being is that I will just save my money and go to Iowa every few years and hunt public land in the interim, as well as a few invited hunts on private land. I figure humping it around on the national forest will ultimately make me a better hunter...maybe.


----------



## BOHO

thats not a bad plan kfil. where do you go in Iowa? I was just checking out some of their public land online a couple days ago. I know it takes points but I could get a few built up then when I really get ready to go, head on up there. Also looking at Ohio again. Went there in 07. It was really a great time. Beautiful country. As far as our camp, we have 10 people on 300 acres. Thats why it isnt that expensive. We need 4 or at the most 5 but we'd be looking at around 1500 each. Thats a ton of money to pay to hunt 300 acres. I know another camp close by thats around 1700 but they have 1400 acres and they have turkeys where we dont. They may even have some fishing. Not sure. Dont think they have any openings at the moment but I told him to keep me in the loop. I will say tho that our 300 is normally a great tract. Its just got so much hunting pressure it keeps all the deer nocturnal and wired to the gills from mid to end Oct to jan 31.


----------



## dosse

I got my first and second birds ever with a bow last week. One in Kansas and then one my next hunt back home here in MS. Something I have always wanted to do and decided this year to put more effort into getting it done. It was extremely exciting. Won't be my last two to arrow.


----------



## Seadonist

dosse said:


> I got my first and second birds ever with a bow last week. One in Kansas and then one my next hunt back home here in MS. Something I have always wanted to do and decided this year to put more effort into getting it done. It was extremely exciting. Won't be my last two to arrow.


Nice job, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

good job dosse !!! you know we gotta have pics tho man. lol


----------



## dosse

First picture is my MS bird and the Second is my Kansas bird. Shot both at 7-8 steps from my blind. I Drew when they turned away in full strut. And shot both straight up the tail pipe. The ms birds body was angled some and it was a track job. But i took my time and got him. He went likely close to 400 yards. But I could see him for 250 of that. The Kansas bird had the same shot but the arrow exited more directly out the front of the chest. He went 10 yards tops. It feels great to finally be able to check turkey off the bow list. It excited me more than I expected. When something is that close to you, it gets nerve wracking. Even in a blind.


----------



## dosse

Ms bird was 18 pounds, 10 5/8 beard, Spurs 1.25 and 15/16 (broke tip) 
Kansas bird was 21.5 pounds, 9 beard and both Spurs 1 1/16


----------



## BOHO

wow. fantastic pics !!! congrats again


----------



## BOHO

had some pretty rough weather in Vicksburg this am. I think it was bad over most of the state actually. Hope everybody is ok. Let's get some pics going. Anybody got a new set up for this fall they wanna show off? I'm gonna have a couple but they wont be ready til end of summer. How about any nice shed pics? Trail cam pics? Here's one for me.


----------



## kfilament

I have a "new to me" 2015 Elite Synergy. Shot one at a dealer and had to have one. So it's been fun shooting that thing, so smooth and stable compared to my Hoyt Katera. Not as fast, obviously, but still plenty fast enough for white tail. Also, I am not sure that I had previously shot a bow with limb stops vs. string stops. Man, limb stops is where it's at. Really like that feeling vs. string stops. Also, the draw cycle is just insanely smooth. I was at a shop that day that carried Elite, Hoyt, Bear, PSE, and Bowtech. I shot at least one model of each and IMO the Elite was far and away the smoothest shooting. 

Putting together an arrow for it, I have around a dozen or so ACC 3-60s that I was shooting with my Katera. I am still learning a lot about arrows and broadheads, weights, FOC, spine, etc, but I think this arrow cut to 28.25" with a 125 gr. broad head will work for with 60lb limbs and a 28" draw. Arrows are coming in around 450 grains and around 11% FOC. I have thought about doing some things to increase the FOC%, but using ACCs limits the availability of weighted inserts.


----------



## Seadonist

11% FOC will get the job done, no doubt. Heard a lot of good things about Elites, BTW.

I've got a food plot question for you guys. I hunt in pine thickets where the soil ph is about 4.5. I'll be applying lime soon and feel confident that I can get my levels between 6.5 and 7. That being said, it stays pretty dry throughout the fall and tends to get wetter as the winter comes in but one of my plots is the highest point and drops off pretty good so I get a decent amount of runoff. Also, since opening up the canopy, I get plenty of sunlight throughout the day. I want to plant clover on the plot, along with winter wheat and winter rye. I may also plant some oats as well. My question is, what is the best type of clover to plant under my circumstances? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

pretty sure it was white clover we planted a few years back. it did pretty well. produces nitrogen too so that helps the wheat. we quit fooling with rye grass years ago when we planted wheat and rye and the deer walked thru the rye to get to the wheat. Id prolly put out a couple hundred pounds of salt in some thick stuff close by to keep deer there in the off season. put it where it will hold water and not dry up too fast. 

Ive had a few elites myself and they are fine bows. I just havent bought anything new in years cause they are just too dang expensive. I may have to find another job just to be able to hunt !! Doesnt take a lot to kill a deer thank goodness. Hope my strings for my Ultramax will be here soon. Im ready to get it set up. 

the storm at rocky springs yesterday messed up our woods pretty good but at least the camp house was spared. good thing Granny needs some firewood !!! lol


----------



## Seadonist

Thanks, BOHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Dosse, hunt with an outfitter in KS?


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> pretty sure it was white clover we planted a few years back. it did pretty well. produces nitrogen too so that helps the wheat. we quit fooling with rye grass years ago when we planted wheat and rye and the deer walked thru the rye to get to the wheat. Id prolly put out a couple hundred pounds of salt in some thick stuff close by to keep deer there in the off season. put it where it will hold water and not dry up too fast.
> 
> Ive had a few elites myself and they are fine bows. I just havent bought anything new in years cause they are just too dang expensive. I may have to find another job just to be able to hunt !! Doesnt take a lot to kill a deer thank goodness. Hope my strings for my Ultramax will be here soon. Im ready to get it set up.
> 
> the storm at rocky springs yesterday messed up our woods pretty good but at least the camp house was spared. good thing Granny needs some firewood !!! lol


How about oats? Interested in Buck Forage Oats and Whitetail Institute Oats Plus. Anyone think that this would be a good crop to couple with clover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosse

No outfitter, I hunt public ground.


----------



## BOHO

oats is great for early season but once it gets cold they will die off. buddy of mine kills good bucks on oat patches sometimes early season. the trick is staying away until you get the right wind and slip in quiet. you know they will prolly be bedded close. if he hears ya its game over. id get a loc on or a blind set up early sept and stay out except to plant. if you can access it from the north or west would prolly be best. you know how much east and south wind we get early.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> oats is great for early season but once it gets cold they will die off. buddy of mine kills good bucks on oat patches sometimes early season. the trick is staying away until you get the right wind and slip in quiet. you know they will prolly be bedded close. if he hears ya its game over. id get a loc on or a blind set up early sept and stay out except to plant. if you can access it from the north or west would prolly be best. you know how much east and south wind we get early.


Great advice. Thanks, BOHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

you bet. hope it works out for ya and you kill a monster. I was speaking with a buddy of mine that uses a different philosophy. try this for a few years and if the wheat and clover dont pan out, this is what he does. he will go in around mid April and round up his plots and kill everything. then he will disc up the plots good and then smooth them out with a drag. he then plants american vetch. he puts out 6 bags of triple 13 for every bag of vetch. grows well in the summer heat and he said it grows so fast the deer cant eat it down. it will keep growing until you get a frost. then it will die off. he said then he will go in and disc it in the soil and plant his wheat and clover. that will stay until April and the process starts over. this is a lot more expensive but since it will have deer feeding all the of season undisturbed in the same plots your gonna hunt, it could be worth it. will hold lots of deer and with salt licks on a property and also water and cover, they have no reason to go anywhere. just a thought 

spoke with a guy that went to our camp yesterday to check it out after the tornado that hit rocky springs. the tornado narrowly missed the camp house but hit the center of our property. trees down everywhere and quite a few across roads. will mean less acorns this fall but should concentrate the deer more on the acorns we have. just hope the ones I fertilized didnt get blown over. gonna have a work day soon to open the roads back up. on a side note, looks like Im getting a new bow for fathers day. gonna get a little 56" longbow around 37-38#. make a great scouting bow as well as when I sit in the treetops and thickets. shots will be under 15 yards anyways so accuracy shouldnt be a factor. Will post pics when I get it. Here's the one I have now from James. He makes the bows himself in Rolling Fork if anyone is interested.


----------



## BOHO

Here's the longbow. Lots of computer trouble tonight.


----------



## BOHO

Just checked the weather for this weekend. Gonna be beautiful !!! Good luck to the guys that get to go chase some pigs. The rest of us will be cutting grass and firewood. Lol


----------



## kfilament

Any of you guys buying Iowa points currently? Just got #2, so I will probably apply next year. I am planning on a DIY public land hunt, hopefully in 2018. Might go to Kentucky this year as a warm up. I have never really traveled and hunted. I have been on plenty of week-long fishing/camping excursions, but never hunting.


----------



## BOHO

I'd love to go to Iowa one day but won't be anytime soon. I've been to Ohio once and Illinois twice. Doubt I go back to Illinois. Really expensive and cwd has hit em pretty hard. Plus their laws are so *******ish it not even funny. May go back to Ohio as the non res licenses are otc. Prolly wait a couple years and let the herd recover though. I have a friend that goes to KY a good bit and loves it. Says he has seen some real giants there.


----------



## SFCSNOW

I'm hoping to do a KY public land hunt this year. Turkey hunted there this season. Pretty county and I saw a LOT of deer. I'm thinking mid November.


----------



## BOHO

Mid nov would prolly catch the end of the rut and just into post rut stages. A hot scrape line may be dynamite!! Good luck to you guys. Hope y'all each get a booner.


----------



## 1seth

Good job dosse. Heading to camp next weekend have 3 cams that have been out since lst weekend of season. Excited to see whats on it. I got one pic of a really nice buck at the end of year. Hopefully got a few more pics of him.


----------



## BOHO

We had a clean up day at the camp from the tornado. I was on the chainsaw from 815 this am until after 5. I'm guess we cleaned about 50 trees out of the roads. Luckily the camp itself was spared. Also they are logging across the road right now. We are gonna have some sure nuff thick woods this fall !! Didn't get a chance to check my camera. Too tired to open the door. Lol. Will check it in a few weeks and let y'all know if I have any decent pics.


----------



## whack'em67

Has anyone read on the wildlife fisheries and parks website about how we're only allowed 3 doe this coming season?


----------



## kfilament

Yes, and on certain public lands you can only harvest does during archery only seasons. I can only comment on what I see in the woods in NE MS, and in most of those public lands dialing back the harvest might not be a bad idea. I am not a biologist though, so who knows. I know there are not tons of deer. I also know that with no checking system people will just kill as many as they like. I have never killed more than 3 does in a single season, so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## whack'em67

kfilament said:


> Yes, and on certain public lands you can only harvest does during archery only seasons. I can only comment on what I see in the woods in NE MS, and in most of those public lands dialing back the harvest might not be a bad idea. I am not a biologist though, so who knows. I know there are not tons of deer. I also know that with no checking system people will just kill as many as they like. I have never killed more than 3 does in a single season, so it's not a big deal to me.


Has the new rule been passed yet? Or does the wildlife fisheries and parks have to get a public vote on it first?


----------



## kfilament

whack'em67 said:


> Has the new rule been passed yet? Or does the wildlife fisheries and parks have to get a public vote on it first?


No vote, but it is presented, then they wait 30 days and listen to comments/feedback from public then decide what to do. AKA - they do it regardless.


----------



## BOHO

Yep. Pretty sure this will stand for a couple years anyway. Will make the areas that need more deer get em. Will make the areas that have too many already starve for lack of food. In reality though I'm sure the ones that always kill 10 a year cause they need to will continue to do so.


----------



## dosse

I have 4 points for Iowa and just sent in my application this week. I will be doing the same thing you planned on trying. I went up and scouted some public for a 3 day weekend around the first of march. Can't wait to go try it. Just wish after waiting this long and spending the money that I had more time to spend up there. Maybe I will get a chance. I should draw with 4 points.


----------



## kfilament

dosse said:


> I have 4 points for Iowa and just sent in my application this week. I will be doing the same thing you planned on trying. I went up and scouted some public for a 3 day weekend around the first of march. Can't wait to go try it. Just wish after waiting this long and spending the money that I had more time to spend up there. Maybe I will get a chance. I should draw with 4 points.


Which zones are you aiming for? Seems like with 4 pts you should be good even in zones 4 and 5. We are aiming for a trip next spring as well, my buddies are big time fishermen, so if I can work that in they will drive across the continent. 

I am lucky that my job provides a fair amount of flexibility in terms of when I go. I should be able to watch the weather and if I get all my ducks in a row I could head out for a week with a days notice. Helps to have a boss that hunts! 

PS - I love how well organized the Iowa DNR is. Lots of great info, including draw #s/%s on this page:
http://www.iowadnr.gov/Hunting/Nonresident-Hunting


----------



## dosse

I'm going to hunt zone 5. 4 points is supposed to be a lock. 3 is likely to be drawn but you can miss that zone with 3. You will find a lot of states have really good resources online. I'm going for a week but ideally I'd love to have 2 available weeks and just hunt til it happens. I will probably go the 2nd week of November. It only takes a second to fill a tag and Now that I have seen it, I know where to start. So if I hit it right it should be good. The sign that I found scouting was quite impressive. I can't wait to get out there.


----------



## BOHO

Good luck !! Take some pics for us people on the outside looking in. Ha.


----------



## kfilament

Looks like the regs are final and it also looks like most of the WMA's adopted the "no does except in archery/youth" rule. I am glad they did it basically across the board. Try to decipher which public lands did or did not have the rule would have been to much for a lot of the idiots we have out there hunting, and many would have used it as an excuse in their own minds.


----------



## BOHO

Hopefully they won't leave it that way but a year or two tops. The vehicle collisions with deer will sky rocket and lots of people
May get hurt. Gotta figure out how to get buck meat tender I guess. Haha


----------



## whack'em67

Does anyone know if the wildlife fisheries and parks has decided on what their going to do about the opposed doe regulations? I looked on their website but it doesn't look like anything has changed.


----------



## kfilament

whack'em67 said:


> Does anyone know if the wildlife fisheries and parks has decided on what their going to do about the opposed doe regulations? I looked on their website but it doesn't look like anything has changed.



http://mdwfp.com/media/253331/w-pt-2-chapter-1-wma-regs-compilation-rev-04-2017-final.pdf

That's the finalized version, kind of hard to read, but all the info is there.


----------



## BOHO

Really looking forward to this fall. Been a rough last few years for me. Hoping I can turn things around this year. Been surprised at all the rain we've had the last few weeks. Hope it keeps up for awhile. Makes it tough to cut grass but it sure is helping the oaks we have left.


----------



## whack'em67

What method do you all use to clean you're guns after deer season has ended?


----------



## kfilament

Well, we have reached the apex in terms of days away from deer season, all down hill from here! 

I generally don't do much this time of year, as I hunt public land, so stand prep/planting/etc aren't something I have to worry about. Having said that, I went a ton in June/July/August last year, maybe a bit too much as some of my better spots were kind of slow last season, but who knows, a lot of different things could have contributed to that. 

I saw a thread on here a while back about just quitting using cameras, and to be honest, it doesn't sound like too bad of an idea. On property that I can't manage and (somewhat) control or know what is killed on it, I am not sure there is much of a point other than just curiosity. Over the years I think maybe 10% of the bucks I have on camera on public land show up during day light hours. The few that I have killed were total randoms who I had never seen on camera. So yeah, it's fun to see the pics, and gives me a good excuse to be in the woods, which is never a bad thing, but I think I am going to just stay away from my 'honey holes' , if such a thing exists on public land. I figure me and the deer will be better off if I spend those hours shooting the bow instead of stomping around sweating with the snakes in July and August. Maybe just stick to scouting new areas until September roles around and it's time to hang stands.


----------



## nrhoffman93

I hunt public land as well, and I didn't put up a trail camera last year. I don't plan on using mine this year either, except maybe in the back yard. I will stay out of the area completely unless I am actually hunting it. The public land deer seem to disappear if they feel any pressure. I typically don't hang any stands until the morning of my hunt either.


----------



## Turkey Agent

BOHO said:


> I'd love to go to Iowa one day but won't be anytime soon. I've been to Ohio once and Illinois twice. Doubt I go back to Illinois. Really expensive and cwd has hit em pretty hard. Plus their laws are so *******ish it not even funny. May go back to Ohio as the non res licenses are otc. Prolly wait a couple years and let the herd recover though. I have a friend that goes to KY a good bit and loves it. Says he has seen some real giants there.


BOHO did you hunt public or private land in Illinois ?


----------



## BOHO

whack'em67 said:


> What method do you all use to clean you're guns after deer season has ended?


I just wipe mine down unless they have gotten wet. Then I clean them right away. I usually try to take em down as much as I can before season and make sure there's no excess oil. 

Hey TA !! Long time no see. I hunted public in Illinois. It's called Jim Edgar or Site M. It's close to the Illinois river in cass county. I don't know if I'll go back. Lots of rules and crazy laws and *******s. Locals are good people tho. Plus ehd has hit em hard. Always have a chance at really big bucks but I just wanna go when there are more to better my chances. I'm gonna try Iowa or
Maybe Kansas if I draw. You can go to Ohio and get otc tags and I think ky too.


----------



## msudawg8087

BOHO, did the tornado that came through around the Rocky Springs area back in late April get you guys? It crossed Old P.G. Rd less than half a mile from us. Had a few trees down here and there on us but not near the devastation as there was where it crossed.


----------



## Tweet46

Hi All...

Just wanted to stop in and say hello.....recently moved back to the state from Colorado. Looking forward to hunting here again.


----------



## Seadonist

Tweet46 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Just wanted to stop in and say hello.....recently moved back to the state from Colorado. Looking forward to hunting here again.


Welcome back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Trying to get up to the lease soon. Need to spray and put out lime. Still have food plots that need to be cleared of trees also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrhoffman93

Welcome back Tweet46


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

msudawg8087 said:


> BOHO, did the tornado that came through around the Rocky Springs area back in late April get you guys? It crossed Old P.G. Rd less than half a mile from us. Had a few trees down here and there on us but not near the devastation as there was where it crossed.


Hey MSU. Went right thru the middle of our camp. Few weekends back we went down and cleaned out the roads. North and south roads we prolly cleared out about 50 trees. Some just tops and some just trunks. Some both. I lost 5# that day. Lol

Welcome back tweet. What part of the state you in ?


----------



## Seadonist

Was planning on getting to the lease this week to get some work done but since my Tigers made it to the championship series, I'm leaving for Omaha tomorrow. The deer can wait!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweet46

Thanks guys....good to be back. Haven't been here for over 25 years. Been trying to track down leads for places to hunt. All of my old places have been sold, owner passed away, etc. For now public land will be fine. 
I did just finalize the dates for my trip to Illinois, yeah!

BOHO I'm in Columbus.


----------



## jkm97

Lots of public land around Columbus.


----------



## Curtdawg88

jkm97 said:


> Lots of public land around Columbus.


There's probably nowhere else in the state, maybe even the East with as much public land within an hour to hour and half of the golden triable area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

BOHO said:


> Hey MSU. Went right thru the middle of our camp. Few weekends back we went down and cleaned out the roads. North and south roads we prolly cleared out about 50 trees. Some just tops and some just trunks. Some both. I lost 5# that day. Lol


I figured it had to be close to you guys. Ha got quite the workout it sounds like. Hate to hear that though. Guess at the very least yall will have plenty of new "cover" for the deer and will be set on firewood for the next decade. 

Finally turned the "turkey" corner and started getting fired up about deer last week. Gotta finish up some work on my cart and get some cameras out in the next few weeks.


----------



## jkm97

Curtdawg88 said:


> There's probably nowhere else in the state, maybe even the East with as much public land within an hour to hour and half of the golden triable area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No doubt


----------



## Tweet46

Good to see not much changed while I was gone.


----------



## BOHO

msudawg8087 said:


> I figured it had to be close to you guys. Ha got quite the workout it sounds like. Hate to hear that though. Guess at the very least yall will have plenty of new "cover" for the deer and will be set on firewood for the next decade.
> 
> Finally turned the "turkey" corner and started getting fired up about deer last week. Gotta finish up some work on my cart and get some cameras out in the next few weeks.


No doubt about that. Ive had my camera out all year on my kiddy pool. If I don't have any activity on it by next month I'm yanking that thing outta there. Was trying to get them a water source but apparently that may not be the answer. Lol. We are just glad the tornado missed the camp. It is insured but we don't want it to be so nice people wanna stay and hunt too much.


----------



## whack'em67

Has anyone seen the new hunting regulations for 2017- 2018? You can't kill doe's on public land except during archery season and youth season.


----------



## Seadonist

Yeah, they clamped down in a few areas. They knocked our yearly doe harvest down to 2/ season in the southeast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Seadonist said:


> Yeah, they clamped down in a few areas. They knocked our yearly doe harvest down to 2/ season in the southeast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where I'm at were allowed 3 doe's and 3 bucks on private land and only 3 bucks and no doe's on public land once the muzzleloader and gun season opens, but to me it doesn't make sense because dead is dead whether the deer is harvested with a firearm or archery equipment.


----------



## nrhoffman93

whack'em67 said:


> Has anyone seen the new hunting regulations for 2017- 2018? You can't kill doe's on public land except during archery season and youth season.


This is only partially true. The no doe rule only applies to "open public land". There are still WMAs (the ones that are not in a national forest) that you will be able to take a doe on after archery season.


----------



## whack'em67

nrhoffman93 said:


> whack'em67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new hunting regulations for 2017- 2018? You can't kill doe's on public land except during archery season and youth season.
> 
> 
> 
> This is only partially true. The no doe rule only applies to "open public land". There are still WMAs (the ones that are not in a national forest) that you will be able to take a doe on after archery season.
Click to expand...

Which zone are you in? I hunt in clay county at barton ferry.


----------



## nrhoffman93

I live pretty close to Jackson, so I hunt in the delta zone most of the time.


----------



## Seadonist

nrhoffman93 said:


> I live pretty close to Jackson, so I hunt in the delta zone most of the time.


Drove through there on my way to the College World Series a few weeks ago and kept thinking how nice that area looked for deer hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Ivy

Do any of you guys shoot ASA tournaments? Thinking about trying 1 next year and was wondering if I would see yall there. I live in Quitman and try to shoot a handful of 3-d tourneys every year.


----------



## Barlow96

nrhoffman93 said:


> I live pretty close to Jackson, so I hunt in the delta zone most of the time.


I hunt the delta zones as well as I live in Vicksburg. It's home for me.


----------



## BOHO

Funny. Said I had a double post so I deleted one and they both disappeared. Lol. Had this pic today


----------



## msudawg8087

Man they are all over us BOHO. Seems like I have one about every other card pull at a few different locations on our lease. Never seen one in person but my brother had a run in with 3 of them last year while in his climber. One of which decided he was going to come up the three and visit before my brother yelled at it and made it run off. :eek2:Nope!


----------



## Seadonist

So glad we don't have bears where we are. Now, hogs are a different story


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Wish y'all would keep em all over there MSU. Lol. Would like to see a season soon. Would be cool to whack one even tho it's just good for a rug.


----------



## whack'em67

Has anyone been able to pick up a handbook for the 2017-2018 hunting regulations? I've been trying to get one but I can't find them anywhere locally.


----------



## kfilament

I don't think they have been printed yet. I usually see them in mid-August start popping up at Wally World and other places. Also, I am sure with the increasingly modern approach they will be printing less and less of them.


----------



## BOHO

don't usually see em here til first of Sept. they need to get em out about now but with all the state cutbacks lately its a wonder we can afford to even print em. 

glad to get our laptop fixed. this is so much easier now than on my phone. lol hope to have some good pics for everyone soon. anybody got any ones they wanna post up? I'll see if I can dig one up soon.


----------



## msudawg8087

Put my cameras out 2 weeks ago and have plans to check them and hang a few stands Saturday depending on the rain. Hopefully have something good to report back next week.


----------



## BOHO

good deal msu. we are going down sat too. I'll message you my new cell so you'll have it.


----------



## msudawg8087

Thanks. Got it. Replied with my new one as well.


----------



## BOHO

shot you one back. we got everything lined out for tomorrow at the camp. time to bush hog and get everything sprayed. may even take the binos and see if the tornado stripped everything off the oaks or not. gotta start shooting some too early in the am's. been drawing the bow some and my shoulders are hurting some. getting old is tough yall. lol may have to drop down to 50 and 60#'s soon. Here's a bow I got to shoot fingers barebow with but it just didn't work out. Now my fiancés but since she never shoots I set it up for me.


----------



## Seadonist

Alright guys, question regarding clover: so my property consists of very sandy soil in pine forests, ph of 4.5 (but I applied lime at a rate of 3,000 lbs/ acre so I'm hoping that gets my ph high enough to grow sweet plots), well drained and plenty of sunlight. What types of clovers have you guys planted in similar soil conditions and have had good results? They will be planted in with WW, WR and forage Oates. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

white is all Ive ever planted. we only did it a couple times but it worked great. they love it late season. turkeys like it too.


----------



## msudawg8087

Never planted straight clover. What little I may have would have been in the mixes that we got and even then I couldn't tell you what kind it was ha.


----------



## Seadonist

I'll be mixing it with WW, WR, Oates and chicory. Just stopped by the local feed store and they told me that everyone in this area plants crimson, white and ladino so I think I'll go with those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

that will be a good deal. just remember oats is just good for early season but It will come up quick. hope you can get one early. I checked the temps earlier through Halloween and they are looking good. :wink:

here's what I'm looking for this fall. I think Ive bout figured out where he's coming through and there's a good pinch point there. Just have to make sure the wind is good and hope I get lucky. Well I cant get the pic to post like I have always done it. Hope this is ok. 


https://imgur.com/a/T331i

via Imgur for iOS


----------



## Seadonist

He's wide with pretty tall tines. He would be a trophy where I hunt! Hope you get him BOHO!

Yes, my goal is to plant mid September (if rain forecast is good) so I'm hoping the Oates will be coming up nicely for the bow opener. Still haven't found any oaks on my property so Oates will be a major factor in my chances at a good buck early in the season. I'm going to hang a stand over the plot in the next few weeks. I'll keep you guys posted as to progress at the lease. Best of luck to everyone during planting season (if the rain keeps up for planting the way it has during the summer, we should all be fine).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Thanks !! I have a solid plan but mine usually don't work out. Lol. Maybe this year will be different. I'm gonna do a lot of things different. My success the last few years has been almost nonexistent so I figure what have I got to lose.


----------



## msudawg8087

Now we're talkin BOHO! Very nice deer. Stick with him. Might as well try different things if what you've done hasn't worked.


----------



## BOHO

for sure. after about the first three weeks of the season Im gonna get away from the plots. gotta scout more since our woods have changed. I only know of one persimmon tree on the whole place. if I can find another one that makes I may get one early. plus I wanna get one off the ground with my longbow I'm getting for my bday in 2 weeks. so ready for this fall !!!


----------



## BOHO

well I got lucky today an found a mint 2014 Obsession Phoenix. Will pick it up Monday. Man is that bow a shooter !! Now to tie something to a tree for opening weekend. Anybody else getting any pics?


----------



## Seadonist

Bucks all pulled their yearly disappearing act, only getting pics of does, but I finally found that patch of oak trees that I was telling you guys about. Only problem is that it's way too thick in that bottom to hang a stand right on the oaks but there are some good trails to set up a ground blind on. 

Hope you enjoy that new bow, BOHO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

BOHO said:


> well I got lucky today an found a mint 2014 Obsession Phoenix. Will pick it up Monday. Man is that bow a shooter !! Now to tie something to a tree for opening weekend. Anybody else getting any pics?


Good deal BOHO I pulled cams just small stuff.


----------



## BOHO

Thanks Sead. I cant wait to spend a little time with it. Shouldn't take much to be good to 50. 

Hey TA !! hope your able to change locations and get on some good bachelor groups. No doubt that IL has a ton of booners. Hope you can get just one. Kind of like Ruffles. LOL Ive spent some time on Site M (Jim Edgar) so if your over that way let me know and I'll tell ya a few places to check out.


----------



## Jared_LA

Anyone hunting near Port Gibson?


----------



## Seadonist

I was able to lightly disc one of my plots, fertilize and plant some Fridged Forage Plot Screen on Saturday. Went back today and found growth already and found multiple deer tracks in the field, including some buck tracks. Also was able to clear a spot for a ground blind about 50 yards away from a patch of oak trees today. All I have left to do is plant and put out ground blinds. Feels good to be ahead of schedule!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Jared_LA said:


> Anyone hunting near Port Gibson?


Hey Jared. Your not from Subway are ya? lol jk. I live in Vicksburg and hunt at Rocky Springs. Its about 15 miles NE of Port Gibson. What about you?

Looks good Sead. Sept 30 will be here before we know it. we got all our roads bush hogged and plots sprayed last weekend. fixing to get some serious scouting in soon. its raining here again today. I sure don't mind tho. I also picked up my new to me Obsession Phoenix yesterday. Man what a sweet bow. I'll try to post some pics this week. Anybody else wanna post up their hunting rigs?


----------



## Jared_LA

Pm sent boho.


----------



## BOHO

nobody wants to show off their set ups? did we lose just about everybody to facebook? haha


----------



## Seadonist

Alright, BOHO, since you seem like one of the nicest guys on AT, I pulled out the H6 for a photo op. 2016 Halon 6, 27.5" DL, 70 lb draw weight, shooting Easton Hexx 330's at 309 fps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

I don't have a good picture of my Elite on my phone, I will have to snap some this weekend. Switching to Exodus broad heads this year so I will be taking my first shots with those over the weekend. Excited to see how they fly.


----------



## kfilament

Did you guys put in for any WMA permits? I think I put in for more this year than ever before. My two biggest hopes would be Canemount (obviously) and Mahannah.


----------



## mitchell

Seadonist said:


> Alright, BOHO, since you seem like one of the nicest guys on AT, I pulled out the H6 for a photo op. 2016 Halon 6, 27.5" DL, 70 lb draw weight, shooting Easton Hexx 330's at 309 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## Seadonist

mitchell said:


> Very nice.


Thanks. Love this bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Is there any open public land in Columbus Mississippi on Hwy45 near the lock and dam? Someone told me there is but I can't find a map online to check and see.


----------



## BOHO

very nice set up Sead. just noticed your in LA. where is the town that you live in ? 

I used to put in for some hunts kfil but stopped years ago. I never saw anything and was always thinking if I was at my camp Id be seeing deer. Naturally the last three years there have been the worse since the 80's but hopefully this fall will be different. 

I don't know about that specific spot whack but there is a good bit of public land up that way. Id imagine I sees plenty of pressure tho from the kids at MSU. You may call a local WMA office and I bet they can tell you for sure. 

Here's my new to me bow. I haven't got to spend a lot of time with it yet with all the rain and heat. Shot it when I bought it tho and man is it a great bow. I cant wait to shoot out to 50 with it. It's only 60# but will really zip a 400 gold tip.

Well pics still wont load for me. I'll try and figure out something else cause my photobucket quit working too


----------



## Seadonist

I live in River Ridge, just outside of New Orleans. It's a 2 hr drive for me to get to the lease, about 20 miles south of Hattiesburg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

whack'em67 said:


> Is there any open public land in Columbus Mississippi on Hwy45 near the lock and dam? Someone told me there is but I can't find a map online to check and see.


It's probably Corps of Engineers land. Sometimes the state manages WMAs on Corps land. Check mdwfp.com. If that doesn't turn anything up you will have to start google searching for Corps land around there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

hey curtdawg. hope all is well. Hail State !!


----------



## BOHO

got a question for you guys that have pigs on your place. how do you keep em out of your food plots? all but one of our plots are like 1/2 acre so I was thinking of putting something around them to keep em out. we don't have em yet but I don't wanna wait til we do and then they destroy everything


----------



## Seadonist

Haven't figured that one out yet, but please let me know if you figure it out. 

I had plans during the summer to put out a bunch of corn and hang a couple of pounds of tanerite over the pile and wait for the whole group to get on it. Sit in my shoot house about 200 yards away with my .308 and shoot the tanerite once all the hogs were under it and just blow them all up. Never got the chance to do it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Well what my plan is this. Get some 8' 4x4 treated posts and cut them in half. Drive em in the ground about 14-16". Drill holes In them with a paddle bit down by the ground and about a foot above that. Maybe even one more at the top. Then slide some rebar through the holes and make a solid fence that the pigs can't go over or tear up. If you need to get in with a tractor or 4 wheeler just slide the rebar out of the way. I figure to put the posts about 12 or so feet apart. I have an attachment for the back of the tractor to dig holes so that wouldn't be that big of a deal. If that didn't work I'd try plan B


----------



## Curtdawg88

BOHO said:


> got a question for you guys that have pigs on your place. how do you keep em out of your food plots? all but one of our plots are like 1/2 acre so I was thinking of putting something around them to keep em out. we don't have em yet but I don't wanna wait til we do and then they destroy everything


We've got them and they suck! We've never done anything to keep them out of the plots, we've just dealt with it. Sometimes you will go to a plot or see the side of the road and it looks like it's been disced again but it's just hog rooting. The neighbor has installed silt fence around his yard to try to keep them out. I'm not sure if it has worked but it should and would probably work for a food plot also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

where are you hunting at and whats a silt fence? I'm not familiar with it. we are in NE Claiborne county. people say they have seen pigs in the area for years but we have only gotten a pic or two every few years. we get more pics of bears. don't want them stinkin things either. I know hogs don't like pressure and we have 10 members on 300 acres but usually no more than 2 at a time. theres at least two tho just about every day.


----------



## Curtdawg88

BOHO said:


> where are you hunting at and whats a silt fence? I'm not familiar with it. we are in NE Claiborne county. people say they have seen pigs in the area for years but we have only gotten a pic or two every few years. we get more pics of bears. don't want them stinkin things either. I know hogs don't like pressure and we have 10 members on 300 acres but usually no more than 2 at a time. theres at least two tho just about every day.


We are in Rankin County. A silt fence is used in construction to prevent silt (mud) from leaving a construction site during a rain event and entering streams etc. Lowes and Home Depot and other places sell them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweet46

whack'em67 said:


> Is there any open public land in Columbus Mississippi on Hwy45 near the lock and dam? Someone told me there is but I can't find a map online to check and see.



The only public land in that area that I'm aware of is Corps land along the East side of the river from the Hwy 82 Bridge, almost up to the Lock and Dam.


----------



## msudawg8087

BOHO I'd be very surprised if you guys get pigs that will actually stay. Not sure I'd spend the money to prepare for them unless you see that they are eating food plots or being a nuisance. I've only seen them once at our camp and have only seen a pic or 2 in the almost 10 yrs we've been running cameras. And sounds like we're only a few miles from you guys. Very rarely do they stay long in the hills where we are.


----------



## BOHO

thanks msu. I hope your right. I know they are gonna get hammered with pressure and lead. one thing I thought about too was everytime they logged us we'd have to move all that stuff. may not be worth it. maybe by the time they move into our area they will have something to keep em away. 

I'm going to get my new longbow Friday. wish I could post pics but AT wont load em for me anymore. its gonna be sweet. 56" 37#. gonna use a strap on kwikee quiver as a hip type quiver.


----------



## Tweet46

Yeah! Finally got a place....since I moved back to the area I've been having a hard time finding a good place to hunt...(non public)
A buddy and I just leased 200 acres... First cursory scouting yesterday... lots of good sign! It's a bit too late to do much this year. Lots of cleaning of shooting lanes and food plots etc. will learn more over this season then get serious for next year. very excited to have a place to work with in the years to come.


----------



## Seadonist

Tweet46 said:


> Yeah! Finally got a place....since I moved back to the area I've been having a hard time finding a good place to hunt...(non public)
> A buddy and I just leased 200 acres... First cursory scouting yesterday... lots of good sign! It's a bit too late to do much this year. Lots of cleaning of shooting lanes and food plots etc. will learn more over this season then get serious for next year. very excited to have a place to work with in the years to come.


Congrats Tweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiknstrang84

My set up for ya BOHO! You should recognize one of them lol!. The black one, Obsession Defcon 7, is my new one and it will be shooting the grim reaper 125 grain carni-fours this year. Gonna work of getting it sighted in tomorrow. The camo, is of course an Obsession Knightmare set with 100grain DRTs. Feeling really excited! gonna plant my plots either this weekend or during next week. Just have to see how it all pans out.


----------



## BOHO

congrats Tweet !! what county is your lease in ? some good lookin bows Mikey !! let me know if you need some help with the plots man. I'll be around this weekend. we need to shoot some next week before the rain from Harvey gets here. we may need a boat to go to the store.


----------



## Tweet46

BOHO said:


> congrats Tweet !! what county is your lease in ? some good lookin bows Mikey !! let me know if you need some help with the plots man. I'll be around this weekend. we need to shoot some next week before the rain from Harvey gets here. we may need a boat to go to the store.



My lease is up in Chickasaw County. Not as close as I'd like but it's an easy 1 hour drive. Glad it's high ground with Harvey lurking


----------



## BOHO

I hear that. some good deer come out of that county every year. good luck with it !!

noticed my serving sliding up the string yesterday. not a big deal but its taking my loop with it. getting it reserved today. I'll be ready for those lessons after that Mikey !!!


----------



## Tweet46

Thanks BOHO... looking forward to making it ours. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as we go. Don't have much pine plantation experience, learning curve will be steep.
Pretty sure we won't have it cleaned up enough this year in time to get any plots in but next year will be full go! Have a buddy who has a lease just down the road and he has some great bucks on camera!


----------



## stiknstrang84

BOHO said:


> I hear that. some good deer come out of that county every year. good luck with it !!
> 
> noticed my serving sliding up the string yesterday. not a big deal but its taking my loop with it. getting it reserved today. I'll be ready for those lessons after that Mikey !!!


Eesh! well I got my field points dialed in, and I'm 3/4 of the way with the grim reapers. Just a lil fine tuning at 40. I think I got it but my arm was getting tired. I'm about 2-3" at 50 with field points but that's just gonna be for practicing. noticing a lot of drop at 50 with the 125s compared to 20-40. 20- 30 pins are stacked tigh,40 just had to be bumped down a bit but 50 is a nice drop. But I never missed the target lol! just trimmed the grass a couple of times lol! I will be dialed in by season though, that's all that matters! The grim reaper carni-fours are flying real good with my field points, just a smidge to the right but nothing that needs retuning for. Where are you getting your bow work done at? Cant wait to see your new obsession in action either! Hopefully with all this rain, this will be a good season. If nothing else, some record skeeters will get slocked lol!


----------



## BOHO

tweet, the pines will be great in the rain and hopefully you can find some pinch points. if not, you need to go make some now so the deer will get used to em before season. 

that's some good shootin Mikey !! I hope to get mine out tomorrow and get it sighted in to 50 myself. I got my new longbow today and man is it sweet !!!


----------



## kfilament

Went out to the National Forest and threw my bow and target in the truck, caught some fish then shot some broadheads. Trying the QAD Exodus this year after hearing so much about them on here. Great groups out to 40 yards, but broad heads are hitting about 3 inches left and low compared to field points, so some rest adjusting should do the trick. Didn't have time to get into all that, but the heads seemed to fly nice and literally hit 3 of them in the same hole in a row, very consistent. No noise or anything, it was dead quiet Sunday morning in the woods.


----------



## BOHO

that's awesome kfil. sounds like you wont have any excuses for any misses this fall.  

I got mine set to 25 no problem but noticed my pin was blurry. took the 4x lens out of the hha and still blurry. did some research and looks like I may have to have a verifier. any of yall use one ? this will be my first time to fool with one. the longbow is working out great. wish I could show yall pics. got some 1535's with 100 grain points and they fly like darts. weigh 425 grains so I'm over 10 gpp. shots will still be 15 yards and under. also shot my Protec and after a few shots I was good to 20. shooting axis trad 500's from it with woodsman heads. got spitfires and reapers on my Obsession and ultramax. Havent shot my high country much yet but will soon. all this dang rain is tough on shooting but sure keeps the temps down. right now we are still on to plant on the 8th and 9th


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> that's awesome kfil. sounds like you wont have any excuses for any misses this fall.
> 
> I got mine set to 25 no problem but noticed my pin was blurry. took the 4x lens out of the hha and still blurry. did some research and looks like I may have to have a verifier. any of yall use one ? this will be my first time to fool with one. the longbow is working out great. wish I could show yall pics. got some 1535's with 100 grain points and they fly like darts. weigh 425 grains so I'm over 10 gpp. shots will still be 15 yards and under. also shot my Protec and after a few shots I was good to 20. shooting axis trad 500's from it with woodsman heads. got spitfires and reapers on my Obsession and ultramax. Havent shot my high country much yet but will soon. all this dang rain is tough on shooting but sure keeps the temps down. right now we are still on to plant on the 8th and 9th


Let me know how the verifier works out if you go that route. Thinking of trying one myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

sure will sead. :thumbs_up


----------



## ShootingABN!

Well hello Mississippi. Just moved here this year. Just wanted to say hi on this Thread. I'm in Biloxi, and will be hunting WMA's. Good luck to all this year.

Airborne All The Way.


----------



## Tweet46

Welcome Airborne! I just moved back to MS myself. My first assignment was here and a GS retirement job brought me back. It's good to be in MS again.

Air Force put the Air in Airborne :shade:


----------



## Seadonist

Welcome, ABN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

welcome ABN. We were in Biloxi last month on vacation at margaritaville. fantastic place. no local archery shops tho so you may have to drive awhile.


----------



## stiknstrang84

Welcome ABN. I think there is a archery shop in Gulfport. I remember seeing signs for a big on in Lucedale which should be no more than an hour or so away. Supposed to be a pretty big one near there. I used to drive through all the time when I worked out of Theodore/Mobile \Alabama.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Thanks Y'all! Hey Tweet46 I'd like to land one of those GS jobs.... LOL! Thanks for your service! I love the Air Force, they always gave us a ride. My wife is still active duty.

Hey does anyone know a good wild game processer near Biloxi? I'm looking at getting some hogs and deer if I get lucky.

I understand about no shop's near here. The one in Gulfport has been closed for a year or longer according to locals. When I did a google search it showed one. Had Hoyt, Mathews, and Bowtech as brands in stock. I didn't call before I made the trip. Well it's closed... 

But I think I'm okay for the most part. Just need a good local meat processer and to game to shoot.


----------



## Tweet46

Hey Shooting, who knows, I may have given you a ride at one time..lol One thing MS doesn't lack is game to shoot and places to shoot. Lots of public around, although I don't know the gulf coast very well. I'm up North East and we've got corps land plus numerous WMAs. I was Lucky enough to find a nice 200 acre lease for me and one other guy that very reasonable. Good luck getting settled and getting hunting.


----------



## BOHO

hopefully soon some gulf coast guys will post up for ya. most people don't start getting active here until sept when they get the fever. only a few of us die hard archers post much thru the summer. don't expect much for size of deer or bucks down that way. I hear most are the size of a big german shepard. lol you should have tons of hogs to chase tho.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> hopefully soon some gulf coast guys will post up for ya. most people don't start getting active here until sept when they get the fever. only a few of us die hard archers post much thru the summer. don't expect much for size of deer or bucks down that way. I hear most are the size of a big german shepard. lol you should have tons of hogs to chase tho.


Cmon, BOHO, you're giving our deer too much credit. More like cocker spaniels... lol. Seriously though, this is my second year in the Lamar County area and I only saw one mature buck in the field last year. I estimated him to be around 3.5 yrs old and weigh about 165-175 lbs. 8 pt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thwacker2

Pearl River County here, but I hunt all across the state. Thankfully they have limited the number of does that can be taken this year. I'm all for getting meat in the freezer, but people have been getting very liberal with the kills. As far as bow shops ABN you could try Louisiana outdoors in Pearl River LA. They have mathews, hoyt, and elite. They had a rocky start, but there is a newer guy there who is a pro shooter and really knows his stuff now. I also like to use Clay's archery in Hattiesburg the guy is great, but recently I believe he has been having some health issues so it has been hard to get on the same page with him. His main bows are obsessions, and he set my defcon 6 up right.


----------



## stiknstrang84

I just went and checked my pecan trees and all of them are LOADED! Hopefully all the oaks will be the same too. Wasn't that much on the oaks last year. If they are anything like my pecan trees should be a good year, especially with all this rain we have had.


----------



## Kingfish750

No good bow shops on the Coast, but I've heard good things about Clay's that Thwacker mentioned. As far as processors, I've been using Malley's for years. They're in the North Pass Christian area. The Krohn's are in Biloxi area, and do a great job for a great price but they only do ground meat and ground sausage. No smoked sausages.


----------



## Seadonist

stiknstrang84 said:


> I just went and checked my pecan trees and all of them are LOADED! Hopefully all the oaks will be the same too. Wasn't that much on the oaks last year. If they are anything like my pecan trees should be a good year, especially with all this rain we have had.


Checked my Oaks a few weeks ago and didn't see any acorns yet. They are white oaks and I'm not sure if they produce yearly or not though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiknstrang84

Seadonist said:


> Cmon, BOHO, you're giving our deer too much credit. More like cocker spaniels... lol. Seriously though, this is my second year in the Lamar County area and I only saw one mature buck in the field last year. I estimated him to be around 3.5 yrs old and weigh about 165-175 lbs. 8 pt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL sounds like the deer at my lease in the hills. Funny thing too, you drive to where I live at and the deer size changes big time. Amazing the difference between soybean fed deer and acorn fed deer lol!


----------



## Seadonist

If you can't find any good shops within a reasonable distance, Chag's in New Orleans does great work. From Biloxi you're looking at about a 1.5 hr drive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

stiknstrang84 said:


> LOL sounds like the deer at my lease in the hills. Funny thing too, you drive to where I live at and the deer size changes big time. Amazing the difference between soybean fed deer and acorn fed deer lol!


Funny... since our lease is basically on the dividing line for the southeast and southwest zones, I often wonder if there are any differences in the deer size. There must be herd differences because the SW zone is allowed 3 does per season and the SE zone is only allowed 2 does per season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I'm betting that you could find a good shop in MS. Id stay as far away from new Orleans as I could. lol bunch of crazy bastages down there and tons of thugs and crooks and anything else you can think of. Bound to be one in Hattiesburg or somewhere in between. 

we are still getting rain in Vicksburg right now. hopefully it will quit soon. I'm really getting the itch to get my bows set up for this year and get some shooting in. I also have a line on some new broadheads. They should be here next week. :wink: I talked to the local shop about a verifier and they want 80 bucks but she says everybody loves the ones she's put in for them.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> I'm betting that you could find a good shop in MS. Id stay as far away from new Orleans as I could. lol bunch of crazy bastages down there and tons of thugs and crooks and anything else you can think of. Bound to be one in Hattiesburg or somewhere in between.
> 
> we are still getting rain in Vicksburg right now. hopefully it will quit soon. I'm really getting the itch to get my bows set up for this year and get some shooting in. I also have a line on some new broadheads. They should be here next week. :wink: I talked to the local shop about a verifier and they want 80 bucks but she says everybody loves the ones she's put in for them.


Damn BOHO, first you cut on my deer and now you're cutting on my town! I thought we were boys??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigoman

Clay Massey in Hattiesburg and the guy that used to work at Leaf River Sports has his own shop now I think


----------



## BOHO

hey bigoman, welcome to the thread. 

come on Sead !!! its not personal man. just would hate for a new guy to the state go to new Orleans and get carjacked by 3 trannys !!! he might wanna move back to Ga !!! LOL !! I had never heard of any big deer being taken along the coast. If we told him there were booners down there he'd be real disappointed. :embara:


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> hey bigoman, welcome to the thread.
> 
> come on Sead !!! its not personal man. just would hate for a new guy to the state go to new Orleans and get carjacked by 3 trannys !!! he might wanna move back to Ga !!! LOL !! I had never heard of any big deer being taken along the coast. If we told him there were booners down there he'd be real disappointed. :embara:


I'm just joshing you bro. It's all good brother[emoji1360]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I know man. I hope a lot of us can get together for a hunt this fall. the weather is gonna be great and theres gonna be deer everywhere this year.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> I know man. I hope a lot of us can get together for a hunt this fall. the weather is gonna be great and theres gonna be deer everywhere this year.


I'm praying that Hurricane Irma doesn't wipe out all of our hard work before the season even kicks off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack'em67

Has anyone on here ever hunted in Minnesota? Me and my wife are going to be in Minnesota for awhile and I wouldn't mind doing some hunting if the tags and out of state hunting license aren't outrageously priced.


----------



## ShootingABN!

bigoman said:


> Clay Massey in Hattiesburg and the guy that used to work at Leaf River Sports has his own shop now I think


Do you have an address? I'll pass the word from down here.

Thanks


----------



## 1seth

Clay Massey has something going on, illness wise. There is a guy named Hobart Smith in Petal at Petal Outdoors on Evelyn Gandy Hwy that is great with tuning. He is a perfectionist. I would call Petal Outdoors and make sure he is there before you make the drive. He goes on some out of state hunts every year. Also, this time of year he is getting a lot of bows brought in. So I would make an appointment, tell him you will be there at so and so time you can tell him Seth referred you. 601-450-0069. There is also a shop in Columbia, MS called Waldo's he has some guys there that can get you fixed up also.


----------



## ShootingABN!

I've got a press. So I'm good with my current setup. Just like to support local's.


----------



## Seadonist

1seth said:


> Clay Massey has something going on, illness wise. There is a guy named Hobart Smith in Petal at Petal Outdoors on Evelyn Gandy Hwy that is great with tuning. He is a perfectionist. I would call Petal Outdoors and make sure he is there before you make the drive. He goes on some out of state hunts every year. Also, this time of year he is getting a lot of bows brought in. So I would make an appointment, tell him you will be there at so and so time you can tell him Seth referred you. 601-450-0069. There is also a shop in Columbia, MS called Waldo's he has some guys there that can get you fixed up also.


Waldo's looked to have a pretty good setup last time I was there but I have no idea how good their bow tech is. If I was in a pinch and needed a quick tune while I was at the lease, that's where I would bring my bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I'm keeping an eye on Irma myself. right now they just said its starting to make a run towards Florida. its still a long ways out so theres no telling where it will go but the way they are talking now it may be stronger than Katrina. 

got to shoot with Mikey this afternoon. man he has a sweet looking Defcon !! bow shoots so quiet and accurate. If any of you haven't tried an Obsession your missing out. 

got a notification that my broadheads shipped today. Cant wait to try these jokers out. They look awesome and have great reviews.


----------



## ShootingABN!

As for a bow tuner. I do it myself. On special things Mike Carter AKA Crackers puts on the special dust....


----------



## stiknstrang84

BOHO said:


> I'm keeping an eye on Irma myself. right now they just said its starting to make a run towards Florida. its still a long ways out so theres no telling where it will go but the way they are talking now it may be stronger than Katrina.
> 
> got to shoot with Mikey this afternoon. man he has a sweet looking Defcon !! bow shoots so quiet and accurate. If any of you haven't tried an Obsession your missing out.
> 
> got a notification that my broadheads shipped today. Cant wait to try these jokers out. They look awesome and have great reviews.



Hey, thanx man. Your obsession is a real sweet shooting and looking one too. I am totally hooked on them since I shot one and then got that Knightmare from ya. this defcon is real sweet too. hopefully that doe I saw hangs around till sept 30th and your able to stick her! As for Irma, yeah, I'm going to try to get my plots done this week before all that rain comes in. just have to give those hills a chance to dry out some. As for planting, how do yall do you fertilizer? Do you do it before you seed, after you seed and before you drag/cover of wait a few days? Never really threw out any fertilizer but gonna give it a shot. Gonna plant a local co-op mix that's similar to buck buster / rack master. Only $20 per sack and I do about 2 sx of 50# per acre.


----------



## Seadonist

stiknstrang84 said:


> Hey, thanx man. Your obsession is a real sweet shooting and looking one too. I am totally hooked on them since I shot one and then got that Knightmare from ya. this defcon is real sweet too. hopefully that doe I saw hangs around till sept 30th and your able to stick her! As for Irma, yeah, I'm going to try to get my plots done this week before all that rain comes in. just have to give those hills a chance to dry out some. As for planting, how do yall do you fertilizer? Do you do it before you seed, after you seed and before you drag/cover of wait a few days? Never really threw out any fertilizer but gonna give it a shot. Gonna plant a local co-op mix that's similar to buck buster / rack master. Only $20 per sack and I do about 2 sx of 50# per acre.


Fertilize at time of planting. I spread the fertilizer with the seed before dragging it in or cultipacking it in and then I come back a few weeks later with 33-0-0 or 46-0-0 if crop is starting to lose that bright green color. Broadcast the second application into standing crop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

here's the way we have done it for years. works for us. we spray the plots end of July to kill everything. if it needs bush hogging we do that mid august along with all the roads and trails. we go and disk the second sat in sept. then we drag our plots to make sure they are level. the seed that falls into the deep disk ruts wont come up. its too deep. then we put out our fertilizer and seed. then lightly drag to cover to keep birds from getting as much as possible. we use triple 13 and also what we put out has a small amount of lime. keeps our ph right. if you don't know what your ph is its a good idea to send a soil sample to get it tested. they can tell you exactly what you need for optimum performance


----------



## stiknstrang84

Thanks everyone. Since our land is leased from Anderson tully, they have a biologist that does soil samples every yeah so we know what fertilizer and lime needs to be put out. gonna start on every thing come Tuesday and see how we get along. got my disk home to finish working one it and replacing a few parts then it will be ready to go.


----------



## BOHO

must be nice. they have never done soil samples for us. we always had to do our own. we've leased from them since 1971. hope you get it all worked out. you may wanna watch Irma before you get too far along. if she ends up coming here, you'll have to replant later if its already been done. right now it looks like its gonna tear up stuff east of here but its still a long ways out. Im not gonna hold em to that prediction just yet. 

we are supposed to plant thurs thru sat but we are gonna watch that heifer too. even if we don't ebd up planting I'm already off so I'm gonna get a lot of scouting done and hanging stands. I haven't really been ready for opening bow season in awhile but this year I am. I just have a great feeling about this fall.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I got some good news today, just found out I may be getting 640 acres about 1/2 mile from house. Gonna be between 4-5 people. I know it's late for much scouting or anything, but it's awesome to know I may have such land so close to home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

that's great !!! you can hunt just about everyday. should really up your odds. hope it works out for you


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> that's great !!! you can hunt just about everyday. should really up your odds. hope it works out for you


Thanks, and yeah, for the last few years I've been hunting wma about 35 minutes from the house, which isn't far, but that's another hour or so of just driving that I'm not at home with my wife and boy. This close to the house, I can probably get in a few hunts after work until the time changes. I can have me a few stands already hung that I can slip into pretty quick. Going to the wma is about 35 minutes, then sign in and drive to spot is about another 10-15 minutes, 15-30 minute walk in, then set up stand, it adds up doing it every hunt. I got my fingers crossed that we get it. My dad is also going to be joining as well, which is the best part because he hasn't hunted much in the last few years since he's been working overseas, so getting some woods time with him will be awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Good luck with the property; hope you can pick it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Seadonist said:


> Good luck with the property; hope you can pick it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Irma is steadily increasing in strength. Looks like tho its going to go east of us, thank Goodness. Winds sustained at 180 mph now and gusts to almost 220 I think it said. Sure hope it loses strength fast when it makes landfall. If anybody has any kin folks in Florida better let em know soon. Stores are already selling out of everything. 

on a better note, looks like we are on to plant this weekend. stands to strap and persimmons and acorns to find. gonna check my card this weekend too. camera has been out for months so hopefully I'll have some good pics. don't know if I can post em here but I'll try. lol really loving my Obsession and cant wait to shoot after the cold front comes thru tonight.


----------



## jkm97

Gonna be some nice weather this week. I may have to hang a stand and set a blind or two.


----------



## kfilament

Did a little scouting out at Upper Sardis, not sure if it was the winds last week or what, but a ton of green acorns on the ground already, seems way ahead of the last few years. One of my favorite deer hunting areas the past few seasons got burned this past spring during turkey season, really curious to see what, if any, effect this will have on the deer hunting. The woods were already pretty open due to previous burns, so it's not like it went form being a thicket to wide open, but there are certainly less places for bedding. Might have helped me out by narrowing down the options. One cane thicket made it, it seems to be FULL of deer beds. I was there this weekend but I probably won't go back in until post-Oct 1 and with good wind conditions.


----------



## jkm97

I would expect lots of acorns after all of that rain last spring and summer, but you never can tell.


----------



## Seadonist

Checked my Sorghum grass today. Planted a month ago and starting to see evidence of grasses needing a nitrogen application but I don't want to apply until I know we will have rainfall. 
First pic was a week after planting:








Second set of pics was 2 weeks after planting:








Third set of pics was one month after planting:








Hoping to get at least 6' of growth (should get between 8' - 10') to create a nice Screen between my plot and the road on the northern boundary to make the deer feel safe in the Plot during daylight hours.

Planted using the "throw and mow" method.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

looking good Sead. its for sure time to hang some stands Im sure after this front it wont rain for awhile. just hope the rain we get is from a cold front and not a hurricane


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> looking good Sead. its for sure time to hang some stands Im sure after this front it wont rain for awhile. just hope the rain we get is from a cold front and not a hurricane


Thanks BOHO. I agree and I'm watching for the next high probability rain forecast. It's still a little early to plant in my area but I think our next rainfall might get be our last for a long time and I don't want to get caught in a drought like situation without seed in the ground like I did last year. I would rather plant a little early and get good germination than have to wait until November to plant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya. I had a pretty crappy day today and on top of that I didn't even get to shoot my bow. at least Im off til Monday. I'll be shooting some arrows and working at deer camp til sat eve and then I'll watch State play La Tech sat night. it will get better. ha I'm still waiting on some more deer pics from yall.


----------



## stiknstrang84

BOHO said:


> I hear ya. I had a pretty crappy day today and on top of that I didn't even get to shoot my bow. at least Im off til Monday. I'll be shooting some arrows and working at deer camp til sat eve and then I'll watch State play La Tech sat night. it will get better. ha I'm still waiting on some more deer pics from yall.


 Yeah, crappy day here too. went to do my foodplots today with my lil flip disc and my fourwheeler. Got halfway done and popped a cv joint on the front. still got three wheel drive lol but its too wet still from that rain yesterday. Hopefully it will be dry enough tomorrow or Friday evening that I only need 2wd instead of 4wd lol. looked up the price of a new axle and eesh, they love those things. gonna stop by the shop tomorrow and see how much it cost to just rebuild it.


----------



## BOHO

beautiful day today !!!! got to shoot those mangle broadheads finally. flew great but one of the fixed blades chipped in my foam target. might have a field point in there or something. not sure. mechanical flew great as well but didn't get much penetration. would make a great turkey head tho.


----------



## bigoman

This weather is nice, have a couple nice bucks showing up in daytime pics. Hope they hold that pattern for a few more weeks.


----------



## stiknstrang84

Man! That weather past couple of days has got me wanting to climb a tree and let loose on something bad! Got my plots disced and will plant tomorrow. recut some trails that had over grown with briars. Killed atleast 2 dozen of those golden orb weavers or banana spiders and about twice that in them wood spiders. Gonna hang and retie some stands so as soon as I get back from work on October 4th, I can go straight to the woods on the 5th.


----------



## BOHO

we got our plots planted today. hope we get that shot of rain from Irma next week. will hit us just right. I had a decent buck on camera several times but every time it was 1 am. There is a pinch point in a main bottom close to where I got the pic. I feel really good about seeing him there in December looking or chasing does. may have to call Mikey to help me get em out !!!!


----------



## stiknstrang84

My couple of plots are planted and overseeded like you know what. Two half acre plots with 100lbs of 5 way seed from the co-op and 20lbs of pinto beans on top of that lol on each plot lol. Only thing that is left is to re tie my stands lol, but that will have to be done when I get back home since I'm leaving out for work today and wont be back until the 4th-5th of October. I will be hunting out of a climber for the first few days anyways lol. Well yall have fun and shoot straight!


----------



## Seadonist

stiknstrang84 said:


> My couple of plots are planted and overseeded like you know what. Two half acre plots with 100lbs of 5 way seed from the co-op and 20lbs of pinto beans on top of that lol on each plot lol. Only thing that is left is to re tie my stands lol, but that will have to be done when I get back home since I'm leaving out for work today and wont be back until the 4th-5th of October. I will be hunting out of a climber for the first few days anyways lol. Well yall have fun and shoot straight!


Nice job, Stik! I was able to get out yesterday afternoon but was only able to get one plot planted (didn't leave the lease until 10 pm). Planted this:








Dropped 100 lbs of 13-13-13 with the seed on 1/2 acre, sprayed gly, mowed it and then rolled it with my cultipacker:








Was able to spray two other plots and my entry and exit routes. Will plant the other two plots before Wednesday, using the same throw and mow method but I'll be planting WW, WR, Oates and brown top millet to aid in erosion protection. Soil tests yielded good numbers so I'm hoping for good results with proper rainfall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

lookin good !! I may have to go check Mikey's plots opening weekend to make sure he has grass. may keep it company from like 4 til dark. lol !! 

looks like you should have a great spot Sead. 

I sure wish I could show yall the pic of a buck we got on trail cam. I sent it to stik. man what a bruiser. gonna get after him after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tweet46

Question, I'm looking for a decent no till blend. Any help would be appreciated, just got the plots bushhogged after 3 years of growth....grrr. No time to get them disc ed this year, just wanting a good throw and go seed... does one exist?


----------



## Seadonist

Tweet46 said:


> Question, I'm looking for a decent no till blend. Any help would be appreciated, just got the plots bushhogged after 3 years of growth....grrr. No time to get them disc ed this year, just wanting a good throw and go seed... does one exist?


Personally, I don't believe that the "throw and grow" blends work unless your soil is naturally at the proper ph level. If you just need something green for the deer, I would plant winter rye and maybe some winter wheat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

we planted rye and wheat in the same plot years ago, on different ends. the deer walked thru the rye to get to the wheat. since then we just plant wheat. down the road we will add oats and clover and also make some small bow spots with turnips and radishes and such but it will be a few years yet.


----------



## Seadonist

These two fellas were in my new plot yesterday morning:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Nice ones! It's great weather today temp wise, but man it's going to be back up to nearly 90 this weekend. Boooooo. I need to take off today/tomorrow and hang stands I guess!


----------



## BOHO

get em Sead !!! I wish I could post pics but it still wont let me. Been shooting my longbow a lot lately. really think I'm gonna have a chance to get one with it this December.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> get em Sead !!! I wish I could post pics but it still wont let me. Been shooting my longbow a lot lately. really think I'm gonna have a chance to get one with it this December.


Haha!! Gotta tighten up my groups before I sling anything at a deer. Just starting to practice after months without shooting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

you and me both man. Mikey gave me some lessons the other day and got me on track. soon as I get my obsession lined out and ready to hunt ( this weekend ) I'm gonna start working on my other bows. I may have to figure out this imgur thing to try and get a pic on here.


----------



## BOHO

you guys must have fallen asleep !!! 2 1/2 weeks and it will be here !!! looks like its gonna be hot as blue blazes right now but hopefully we will get a cool snap that Friday. cant wait to get some cooler weather. skeeters are tough right now


https://imgur.com/a/0TCP7

cant get a pic to post. sorry yall. just have to click the link


----------



## Seadonist

Yessir!!! Nice buck!
Since I've had seed in the ground for almost 2 weeks with no rain, the hogs have been feasting on my ungerminated seed so I went out today and re-seeded ahead of the rains tomorrow. Had some rain fall this evening so I hope I get enough to germinate. Plan on making a hog hunt this Sunday. Gotta try and run them out of my plots before they destroy them. Kind of a Hail Mary pass. Will be putting out ground blinds over the next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Let me know if you want some help !!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Someone help me... I've looked at the outdoor digest. If you kill a deer on a WMA you have to take it to the headquarters of that WMA? If you kill a deer on private land how do you check it in?
I couldn't find it on the website either. What am I missing?


----------



## Tweet46

No requirement to tag or check deer in in MS other then WMAs... tough way to manage a herd if you have no real way of knowing what's being harvested, IMHO. You're on your honor.


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> Let me know if you want some help !!


Haha.... need all the help I can get. Battling hogs is an exercise in futility


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Getting pretty excited, but the temps have really dampened my expectations! Though the 14 day does show a cool front moving in that Friday to get frigid highs of 78! We will see. 

Was shooting at my local range Saturday, have had the place to myself all year long but man oh man the masses have decided it's time to break out the bows they put up last November. Saw multiple people mounting new sights, new rests, etc. Man, it's two weeks till the season starts....oh well good thing we have lots of dog tracking groups here I guess.


----------



## Seadonist

kfilament said:


> Getting pretty excited, but the temps have really dampened my expectations! Though the 14 day does show a cool front moving in that Friday to get frigid highs of 78! We will see.
> 
> Was shooting at my local range Saturday, have had the place to myself all year long but man oh man the masses have decided it's time to break out the bows they put up last November. Saw multiple people mounting new sights, new rests, etc. Man, it's two weeks till the season starts....oh well good thing we have lots of dog tracking groups here I guess.


Haha.... wasaaaay to late for me to be making equipment changes. That's for me to do in March or April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I haven't shot my broadheads until Sunday. I shoot them every year, except this year, and they've always grouped with fp real good. Well Sunday I had about an hour to kill so I decided to shoot them. Glad I did, I found 2 that were hitting about 4" right at 20yds! Swapped heads, no change. Then changed to some different arrows, right on the money. Don't know what happened to those two, but something did, and I'm glad I finally shot them. I have a dozen FMJ and I usually only keep the same 5 in my quiver, but I'm glad I had the extras!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Speaking of shooting BH's, do you guys buy extra practice blades? My muzzy's only came with one set of practice blades so I have to change blades on each head each time. Do y'all buy extra? Constantly swap blades out? Or just shoot your actual blades and then sharpen them when you're done? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Speaking of shooting BH's, do you guys buy extra practice blades? My muzzy's only came with one set of practice blades so I have to change blades on each head each time. Do y'all buy extra? Constantly swap blades out? Or just shoot your actual blades and then sharpen them when you're done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Re-sharpen blades after practicing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Seadonist said:


> Re-sharpen blades after practicing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you do them by hand with a hardrock? Or do you have something like a lansky sharpener? I think I've seen the handheld broadhead sharpeners, is that what you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

I have a sharpening tool but I seem to sharpen them better on a stone by hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Seadonist said:


> I have a sharpening tool but I seem to sharpen them better on a stone by hand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have a few stones, I'll sacrifice one of my extras to see if I can do those small blades by hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Seadonist said:


> Haha.... need all the help I can get. Battling hogs is an exercise in futility
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll PM you my cell


----------



## Seadonist

Roger that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

for me it depends on the head. if its a replaceable I use a stick or a flat stone. other than that I use a accusharp. 3 times down the blade with light strokes and its ready to hunt. 

I sure hope we get that cool front thru that Friday. if its in the upper 40's or low 50's that am I may be too excited.


----------



## ShootingABN!

How do you beat the heat in early season? What do you wear? Do you hunt travel routes around water?


----------



## Seadonist

ShootingABN! said:


> How do you beat the heat in early season? What do you wear? Do you hunt travel routes around water?


I’ve got a leafy suit that I treat with Permethrin for early season. You can get by with a short sleeve t-shirt and shorts under it. Find the oak trees and creek bottoms during early season for 2 reasons: deer will pass on food plots, corn and just about anything else to get to acorns and during the hot times of the year they will seek thicker bottom areas to stay cool and it’s even better if there is a creek in the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Seadonist.... Great info. I was thinking of the shorts and leafy suit, Maybe a wicking shirt?


----------



## kfilament

I found what looked like a cow trail last weekend, in fact, in might have been a horse trail. But it is in some ROUGH terrain and WAY back in this section of public woods, and there was no clear trail in and out of this bottom, and I didn't see any horse shoe tracks, but lots and lots of deer tracks. Hog sign too. But as described above, it's in a bottom, and there are plenty of oaks. It is amazing how much cooler it can be mid-day in those bottoms. Don't get me wrong, it's still hot, but get under the canopy and way down in a bottom that has ridges 100+ feet up and you can definitely see why the deer would bed there. I marked a couple of trees that may end up being my opening day spots. Lots to eat and the deer barely have to get off their feet. Only problem is, as I was hiking back I got to thinking about dragging a deer out of there and man...would be tough. I have an ATV but it is not even really accessible by ATV. Be an adventure for sure.


----------



## ShootingABN!

kfilament said:


> I found what looked like a cow trail last weekend, in fact, in might have been a horse trail. But it is in some ROUGH terrain and WAY back in this section of public woods, and there was no clear trail in and out of this bottom, and I didn't see any horse shoe tracks, but lots and lots of deer tracks. Hog sign too. But as described above, it's in a bottom, and there are plenty of oaks. It is amazing how much cooler it can be mid-day in those bottoms. Don't get me wrong, it's still hot, but get under the canopy and way down in a bottom that has ridges 100+ feet up and you can definitely see why the deer would bed there. I marked a couple of trees that may end up being my opening day spots. Lots to eat and the deer barely have to get off their feet. Only problem is, as I was hiking back I got to thinking about dragging a deer out of there and man...would be tough. I have an ATV but it is not even really accessible by ATV. Be an adventure for sure.


Awesome good luck. The WMA's I'll be hunting are flat and swamp.


----------



## kfilament

ShootingABN! said:


> Awesome good luck. The WMA's I'll be hunting are flat and swamp.


We got some of that up here too. Probably the "best" area to bow hunt, in terms of hunting pressure, is the Grahm Lake WMA, which is just the northern part of Upper Sardis WMA, it's bow only so not a ton of people hunt it. It is about half swamp, which can make for some good deer funnels. And if you are really looking to get to some remote places you can come in by canoe/boat and hunt off the river channel. Great hunting up in there. Now, I have never seen any real large bucks there, but always see a good bit of deer and sign, so they are there.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Thanks I'm Southeast region.


----------



## BOHO

the only time Ive had any luck hunting water is if it was a drought. last year I took 90 gallons to a salt lick every weekend and had deer coming to it good. this year though the creeks are full of water from all the rain this year so that wont work. Id find a persimmon grove away from a road and set up there. if you have water oaks or white oaks those are great too. our white oaks don't drop until 1st of Nov but if you find some on the ground cut a few open. if they have worms in em just keep looking. one thing about hunting down in the bottoms is thermalization. early your scent is gonna fall. say until 8 am. you go in at daylight and theres no breeze your scent is gonna settle all around you. doubt you get one in bow range. watch the wind close in the bottoms. I'd prolly go in around 8-830 and hunt til 1. early season I see a lot of deer late morning and midday for some reason.


----------



## ShootingABN!

BOHO said:


> the only time Ive had any luck hunting water is if it was a drought. last year I took 90 gallons to a salt lick every weekend and had deer coming to it good. this year though the creeks are full of water from all the rain this year so that wont work. Id find a persimmon grove away from a road and set up there. if you have water oaks or white oaks those are great too. our white oaks don't drop until 1st of Nov but if you find some on the ground cut a few open. if they have worms in em just keep looking. one thing about hunting down in the bottoms is thermalization. early your scent is gonna fall. say until 8 am. you go in at daylight and theres no breeze your scent is gonna settle all around you. doubt you get one in bow range. watch the wind close in the bottoms. I'd prolly go in around 8-830 and hunt til 1. early season I see a lot of deer late morning and midday for some reason.


Awesome thanks.


----------



## BOHO

you bet. just checked my phone and looks like rain Monday. sure hope its right !!!


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> you bet. just checked my phone and looks like rain Monday. sure hope its right !!!


PLEASE GOD, LET IT RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Seadonist said:


> PLEASE GOD, LET IT RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got a brief shower today, but it was so hot and humid it seems like it all evaporated instantly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

We’ve had similar showers over the last 2 weeks and all I have is a few clovers germinating and that’s it. Not enough rain to penetrate the soil to the depth needed. Forecast for Monday is 80%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Y'all talking about today or next Monday? Cause it's bone dry today LOL.

Got my last shots in yesterday, broad heads were very tight out to 40 yards, which is double any distance I plan on shooting one. I never could get my field points and broad heads to stack on top of one another. They were way off to start, then some rest adjustment got the up/down perfect, but broad heads were hitting about 4 inches left of field points. Moved rest to the right and got it down to about 2", but couldn't ever get them to group better than that, so yesterday I moved the sight to the right, and broad heads are right on, field points off about 2". Was pretty consistent from 20-40 yards, so who knows. Will have to get someone with more knowledge that I to look at it after the season.


----------



## PFD42

kfilament said:


> Y'all talking about today or next Monday? Cause it's bone dry today LOL.
> 
> Got my last shots in yesterday, broad heads were very tight out to 40 yards, which is double any distance I plan on shooting one. I never could get my field points and broad heads to stack on top of one another. They were way off to start, then some rest adjustment got the up/down perfect, but broad heads were hitting about 4 inches left of field points. Moved rest to the right and got it down to about 2", but couldn't ever get them to group better than that, so yesterday I moved the sight to the right, and broad heads are right on, field points off about 2". Was pretty consistent from 20-40 yards, so who knows. Will have to get someone with more knowledge that I to look at it after the season.


Sounds like an arrow spine issue. What bow , lbs , arrow and draw length?


----------



## PFD42

Finally found one to chase after . Got a little age on him and not bad for a Rankin county deer .


----------



## kfilament

Elite Synergy, 60lbs, ACC3-60, 28" DL

On most of the charts it seems like I am on the borderline, so would I need to go more or less on the spine?


----------



## PFD42

At that length and weight you should be fine , that's a 340 spine shaft . I shoot 340 gold tip with 125gr up front @ 28.5" 67#. With an elite the cams would have to be shimmed to correct center shot , which will correct BH flight .


----------



## kfilament

PFD42 said:


> At that length and weight you should be fine , that's a 340 spine shaft . I shoot 340 gold tip with 125gr up front @ 28.5" 67#. With an elite the cams would have to be shimmed to correct center shot , which will correct BH flight .


Gotcha. I am probably going to get new strings after this season so I will take a look at it closer after that.


----------



## gtownreb

Hey guys I'm in brandon, and while i have been for a year, I have no idea about the local wma's. I've always grown up hunting family/private land and have no experience with public land. Any body have any advice on where to go/how to go about hunting wma's? Thanks guys

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

gtownreb said:


> Hey guys I'm in brandon, and while i have been for a year, I have no idea about the local wma's. I've always grown up hunting family/private land and have no experience with public land. Any body have any advice on where to go/how to go about hunting wma's? Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Your best resource will be mdwfp.com. Also check out The Pearl River Valley Water Supply District (PRVWSD). they own the reservoir. There is public hunting around it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

gtownreb said:


> Hey guys I'm in brandon, and while i have been for a year, I have no idea about the local wma's. I've always grown up hunting family/private land and have no experience with public land. Any body have any advice on where to go/how to go about hunting wma's? Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


It's a little bit of a drive for you, but check out Copiah County WMA. I pretty much hunt only there all year. Now season doesn't have a ton of people there, gun season(primitive weapon only) can get kinda busy, but I really like it there. Everyone I've met out there has always been respectful and polite, and I've never had a problem with people trying to hunt right beside you at all. In fact the only other hunter ive ever seen while hunting there in 4 years was a squirrel hunter, and that was kind of my fault. I tried to walk way in deep, and walked so deep I was only about 60yds from the next road over haha. Didnt even realize until I heard him walking, and when I realized he was on a main trail/road, then I realized how far I had gone haha. Anyways, enough rambling, if you decide to come this way if be happy to meet up out there and show you a couple spots or just show you around in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtownreb

Curtdawg88 said:


> Your best resource will be mdwfp.com. Also check out The Pearl River Valley Water Supply District (PRVWSD). they own the reservoir. There is public hunting around it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtownreb

Hailey_Phillips said:


> It's a little bit of a drive for you, but check out Copiah County WMA. I pretty much hunt only there all year. Now season doesn't have a ton of people there, gun season(primitive weapon only) can get kinda busy, but I really like it there. Everyone I've met out there has always been respectful and polite, and I've never had a problem with people trying to hunt right beside you at all. In fact the only other hunter ive ever seen while hunting there in 4 years was a squirrel hunter, and that was kind of my fault. I tried to walk way in deep, and walked so deep I was only about 60yds from the next road over haha. Didnt even realize until I heard him walking, and when I realized he was on a main trail/road, then I realized how far I had gone haha. Anyways, enough rambling, if you decide to come this way if be happy to meet up out there and show you a couple spots or just show you around in general.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man i will hit you up if i head that way for sure

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## PFD42

Bienville is between Morton and Forrest , just east of you . Caney creek is a wma within it , between Polkville and Homewood. Deer and hogs . Pearl river wma is just across the reservoir causeway on Madison side . Primitive weapons only .


----------



## kfilament

gtownreb said:


> Hey guys I'm in brandon, and while i have been for a year, I have no idea about the local wma's. I've always grown up hunting family/private land and have no experience with public land. Any body have any advice on where to go/how to go about hunting wma's? Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the MDWFP has the 'interactive maps' online now that show the boundaries and other points of interest. They can be extremely helpful the first time you are heading to a WMA and aren't sure of the boundaries and ways in and out.


----------



## Curtdawg88

kfilament said:


> Yeah, the MDWFP has the 'interactive maps' online now that show the boundaries and other points of interest. They can be extremely helpful the first time you are heading to a WMA and aren't sure of the boundaries and ways in and out.


And more importantly they have the rules for each specific WMA on the site. Make sure you read the rules for the specific WMA because the rules, seasons, limits, weapons, etc. can be different from one to the other. Some are draw hunt only, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Curtdawg88 said:


> And more importantly they have the rules for each specific WMA on the site. Make sure you read the rules for the specific WMA because the rules, seasons, limits, weapons, etc. can be different from one to the other. Some are draw hunt only, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. I noticed at Upper Sardis this weekend they have a new sign with BIG RED LETTERS announcing the change in doe harvest rules. Can't say they aren't trying!


----------



## ShootingABN!

I noticed they just updated the Season dates on the WMA websites. I wonder if they have put out the flyers at the check in boards?


----------



## kfilament

ShootingABN! said:


> I noticed they just updated the Season dates on the WMA websites. I wonder if they have put out the flyers at the check in boards?


Mine had been updated, new flyers with updated dates/info. That happened just in the last week, so I assume they are all working on it.


----------



## Alex_Holliman

Anyone hunt Upper Sardis WMA? Any good pointers? Worth the effort?


----------



## ShootingABN!

kfilament said:


> Mine had been updated, new flyers with updated dates/info. That happened just in the last week, so I assume they are all working on it.


I've noticed on Little Biloxi they don't have a biologist listed. Some of the roads that say no vehicals have truck tracks all in them and they are fresh. Should I call the main office or game wardens? 

Thanks for the info


----------



## kfilament

Alex_Holliman said:


> Anyone hunt Upper Sardis WMA? Any good pointers? Worth the effort?


I hunt there almost exclusively, other than when my friends let me come do some doe patrol on their leases! 

Lots of land, really any type of terrain you want, from river bottoms on the north part to STEEP ravines on the southern portions. Pointers would be to chain up anything you leave out, even just over night. Seems like it's much more crowded up by the river, but after the first couple of weeks the crowds thin dramatically. I think it's worth the effort, especially for the price. Just have to be willing to be flexible b/c there will come a time when someone is parked in your spot. But with about 50k acres you shouldn't have trouble finding a place.


----------



## Daddymac

Season opens Saturday north of 84 and I'm going to be out of town!!! I have a couple of good bucks on camera and it's driving me crazy, I'm going to try and make the best of it, going to 10-65 fest in Mobile Friday to see Muscadine Bloodline and Alabama-OleMiss Saturday in Tuscaloosa but I know where my mind will be. Anyone else overload the wagon for the season opener? Anyone going to eater of these events we can get together and cry about it.


----------



## Larry brown

Hailey_Phillips said:


> It's a little bit of a drive for you, but check out Copiah County WMA. I pretty much hunt only there all year. Now season doesn't have a ton of people there, gun season(primitive weapon only) can get kinda busy, but I really like it there. Everyone I've met out there has always been respectful and polite, and I've never had a problem with people trying to hunt right beside you at all. In fact the only other hunter ive ever seen while hunting there in 4 years was a squirrel hunter, and that was kind of my fault. I tried to walk way in deep, and walked so deep I was only about 60yds from the next road over haha. Didnt even realize until I heard him walking, and when I realized he was on a main trail/road, then I realized how far I had gone haha. Anyways, enough rambling, if you decide to come this way if be happy to meet up out there and show you a couple spots or just show you around in general.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where exactly is the copiah wma Hailey? I have never had luck on public grounds. If I don’t stack em like cord wood where I hunt may come out that way ha!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

It's out in Barlow, pretty much where hwy 28 and hwy 547 meet, it's in western coping county. Come on out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Copiah..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I have a question for you guys hunting wma's and public land. I've tried searching for any rules/laws about boning deer out in the woods and leaving the carcass there. Any of you guys have any knowledge on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I have a question for you guys hunting wma's and public land. I've tried searching for any rules/laws about boning deer out in the woods and leaving the carcass there. Any of you guys have any knowledge on this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been thinking of this as well....


----------



## Curtdawg88

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I have a question for you guys hunting wma's and public land. I've tried searching for any rules/laws about boning deer out in the woods and leaving the carcass there. Any of you guys have any knowledge on this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not real sure on this. I know a guy that field dresses all his deer on public and leaves the guts but brings everything else out. When in doubt call MDWFP and ask. They will probably connect you with someone in enforcement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Curtdawg88 said:


> Not real sure on this. I know a guy that field dresses all his deer on public and leaves the guts but brings everything else out. When in doubt call MDWFP and ask. They will probably connect you with someone in enforcement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what it looks like I'm gonna do. I've tried searching mdwfp website and rules of the wma I hunt and can't find anything for it or against it. I've never come across any carcasses or gutpiles while hunting at wma either, so I wasn't sure. I figure field dressing wouldnt be a big deal, but I don't know about a whole carcass. I've never really had the urge to do either, but a lot of times I won't shoot does because of how far or rough of a drag it will be to get them out. Private land I can drive truck/atv/tractor right up to them, so it doesn't matter. Well this year I need to fill the freezer and I don't want to pass on does just because of the difficult drag required after the kill. I can stuff a couple trash bags in my pack and if I kill, I can carry out only the weight that matters. I may give them a call this afternoon. I'll post what they tell me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I called Mr Med Palmer, of the Copiah County WMA, and he said field dressing is perfectly ok, so long as the gutpile isn't left near a road, trail, or fire lane so that people can't see it. I also asked about quartering the deer or boning it out, and he said 'no', reason being, you have to weigh the deer when you check out at the headquarters, kinda hard to only weigh a couple quarters and backstraps ha. He said they have a spot on the paperwork for live weight or dressed weight(which I never noticed before, also wasn't looking for it either). He was very helpful and didn't treat me like an idiot for asking a question that I thought was kind of stupid. Glad to know it's fine to gut them, and knock off a lot of unnecessary weight for the drag out. Maybe I'll try and let less deer walk this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I have a question for you guys hunting wma's and public land. I've tried searching for any rules/laws about boning deer out in the woods and leaving the carcass there. Any of you guys have any knowledge on this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked this over on the bullnettler last year and got a mixed bag of answers. MDWFP doesn't have any thing in the rule book about it either way.

First problem is the jawbone. At my WMA at least, we have to give them a jaw bone, so you will have to bring that out one way or another. Obviously on a buck you will be wanting to bring the head out, so that's not a HUGE problem, you could do the same with a doe I suppose: quarter it up, cut the head off and pack it out with you to the check station. I would make sure I went DIRECTLY to the check station and entered all the info on the tag and put the jaw bone in there. I imagine getting caught after dark with a buck head and some back straps wouldn't turn out well LOL. 

Regarding the leaving of a carcass, I don't think it's a big deal, circle of life. That thing will be gone before the morning and some possum will eat like a KING! If I shoot one tomorrow that is my plan.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

kfilament said:


> I asked this over on the bullnettler last year and got a mixed bag of answers. MDWFP doesn't have any thing in the rule book about it either way.
> 
> First problem is the jawbone. At my WMA at least, we have to give them a jaw bone, so you will have to bring that out one way or another. Obviously on a buck you will be wanting to bring the head out, so that's not a HUGE problem, you could do the same with a doe I suppose: quarter it up, cut the head off and pack it out with you to the check station. I would make sure I went DIRECTLY to the check station and entered all the info on the tag and put the jaw bone in there. I imagine getting caught after dark with a buck head and some back straps wouldn't turn out well LOL.
> 
> Regarding the leaving of a carcass, I don't think it's a big deal, circle of life. That thing will be gone before the morning and some possum will eat like a KING! If I shoot one tomorrow that is my plan.


I spoke to the wma manager directly and he gave me the answers I was looking for, for that particular wma anyways. I posted them just a few minutes ago, you might not have seen it. If I would have put a little more common sense to work I would've realized since you have to weigh the deer and provide jawbone, so I obviously can't bone it and leave the carcass, at the wma I hunt anyways, others could be different. If I hunt somewhere else, I will be sure to call that specific are before I do anything to make sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Would be great to have someone to call, but my WMA (Upper Sardis) hasn't had a manager in years and whenever I call Jxn with questions they never know the answers.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

kfilament said:


> Would be great to have someone to call, but my WMA (Upper Sardis) hasn't had a manager in years and whenever I call Jxn with questions they never know the answers.


I called and spoke to a lady in the Jackson headquarters a couple years ago about a license issue, and to be honest, she wasn't very bright or helpful. She couldn't answer my question, she didn't know who she should refer me to that might could help, she just sat there in silence for the most part, saying "ummm, I'm not sure on that". Is there a mdwfp office up in that area that may know the rules for the wma you hunt? May could try them? I know there's 2 offices semi close to me that have been good help before, in Brookhaven and in Magnolia.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

kfilament said:


> Would be great to have someone to call, but my WMA (Upper Sardis) hasn't had a manager in years and whenever I call Jxn with questions they never know the answers.


I just looked online, to see if I could help find anything for you, I found a phone number, for the person that i guess is over Charles ray nix, Sardis waterfowl, and upper Sardis. Name is Mark Yarborough 662-487-1946. He may not be a bit of help for you, and may not even have anything to do with it, maybe just a default number. Couldn't hurt to try maybe. I also see the number for the North Regional Office, 662-563-6221, they're in Enid, maybe one of these could answer some questions you have? Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Tweet46

Good luck to everyone heading out this morning!


----------



## PFD42

Enjoying the morning with my best bud . The first sunrise of the season on his first season as a bowhunter .


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Good luck! I probably won't get a chance to go until next weekend. Everyone be sure to post pics of their hunts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Good luck! I probably won't get a chance to go until next weekend. Everyone be sure to post pics of their hunts!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me neither, I’m on call for Work and gotta call. Got up and got ready to go and phone started buzzing. Oh well. 
Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Opening day doe. Black Onyx ILF recurve, Simmons Treesharks.


----------



## duckhunter92

Smoked me a doe opening evening at 22 yards with a 1 3/8th grim reaper. Ran about 60 70 yards. Felt good to get some meat in the freezer!


----------



## Seadonist

Great way to start the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I called Mr Med Palmer, of the Copiah County WMA, and he said field dressing is perfectly ok, so long as the gutpile isn't left near a road, trail, or fire lane so that people can't see it. I also asked about quartering the deer or boning it out, and he said 'no', reason being, you have to weigh the deer when you check out at the headquarters, kinda hard to only weigh a couple quarters and backstraps ha. He said they have a spot on the paperwork for live weight or dressed weight(which I never noticed before, also wasn't looking for it either). He was very helpful and didn't treat me like an idiot for asking a question that I thought was kind of stupid. Glad to know it's fine to gut them, and knock off a lot of unnecessary weight for the drag out. Maybe I'll try and let less deer walk this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Med is a very nice guy. He turkey hunts where I deer hunt not far from Copiah County WMA. 

I killed a good buck yesterday not far from the WMA, really good deer in that area.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Finally settled in a tree for the first time! Congrats to those who have scored all ready and good luck to everyone! ShaneC, let’s see that buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC

Trying to figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## Jbird22

Stud ShaneC!!! Congrats!


----------



## Seadonist

ShaneC said:


> Trying to figure out how to post a picture.


Nice! You get him yesterday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Congrats on the kills everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC

Seadonist said:


> Nice! You get him yesterday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir!


----------



## Seadonist

Nice job. Were you hunting over acorns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92

Beautiful deer shanec!! Give us a run down on the hunt brother!


----------



## ShaneC

I was hunting behind a real large pond damn, there is a ditch for the over flow and it has hardwoods on both sides, about two hundred yards wide. To the south of the hard woods there is a pine thicket, about 175 acres. Now I scouted this and found their beds along the ditch, there was several bucks that I had watched in their beds from a distance. I had a bunch of trail cam pics of them leaving their beds and going through a strip of hardwoods and into the pines. So I THOUGHT I had them figured out. 

Well I got in my stand early afternoon, about 3:15 I heard something behind me (the direction of the pine thicket) looked over my shoulder and it was a really good buck going away from me, he was directly down wind from me, winded me or saw me, I don't know. Well at about 5:30, again behind me there was several deer walk out of the pine thicket, directly down wind of me. Well they milled around and milled around and he finally came close and gave me a shot, 8yds. I thought he was quartering away from me more than what he was, it was a liver hit and one lung. He ran about 40 yds then stopped for a minute then just walked off, there was a cane thicket between where he went and I was. So I waited about 30 min to see what the arrow looked like, and it was full of blood, so I walked to where he stopped just to see how much blood was there, and there was a good size pool of blood, I looked up and saw a white belly. So I walk over there and as I am getting close I notice his eyes are closed (never a good sign), as I was trying to knock another arrow that sucker got up and ran off. So I back out and go to the camp, there is a guy not far from us that has a really good blood dog. He came and the deer went another 125 yds and was dead. 

I broke my own rule!! I have been mentoring the kids of the owner of the land, my rule that I have drilled into them was that unless you see the deer fall and die, we wait atleast an hour, luckily the shot was really a good shot I just didn't give him enough time. I didn't score him but he has 24 1/2" main beams and weighed 205


----------



## ShootingABN!

Congratulations!


----------



## Seadonist

Just when you think you’ve got them figured out...

Glad it worked out for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92

Awesome story thanks for sharing


----------



## .270Ruger

Has anyone else been having trouble logging in? I tried logging into my account and it wouldn?t let me in and resetting my password didn?t work either so I ended up having to create another account in order to use AT.


----------



## ShaneC

I had issues about a month ago. It took me several tries to reset my password.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

.270Ruger said:


> Has anyone else been having trouble logging in? I tried logging into my account and it wouldn?t let me in and resetting my password didn?t work either so I ended up having to create another account in order to use AT.


I had issues earlier in the year, but luckily I was still logged in on my phone through Tapatalk. I pm'd an admin on here and he got my password straightened out and I've been good to go since then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC

Seadonist said:


> Nice job. Were you hunting over acorns?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are several oak trees where I am hunting but they aren't dropping anythng. It is just one of the best pinch points I have ever hunted. Imagine to the west of this woodlot I am hunting there is a 10 acre green field, to the east is the pond dam, to the south is a 175 acre pine thicket, to the north west is a 300 acre weed patch and north east is a cattle pasture. The scope of woods between the pond dam and the green field is about 300 yds, but there is only two spots where they cross the creek that is the over flow for the pond. Just one heck of a funnel.


----------



## Seadonist

Sounds like a gold mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .270Ruger

ShaneC said:


> I had issues about a month ago. It took me several tries to reset my password.


I tried for two days to no avail so I ended up having to create a new account.


----------



## .270Ruger

Hailey_Phillips said:


> .270Ruger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having trouble logging in? I tried logging into my account and it wouldn?t let me in and resetting my password didn?t work either so I ended up having to create another account in order to use AT.
> 
> 
> 
> I had issues earlier in the year, but luckily I was still logged in on my phone through Tapatalk. I pm'd an admin on here and he got my password straightened out and I've been good to go since then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I didn?t have any problems logging into my other AT account until I bought a new phone.


----------



## Tweet46

Congrats Shane, beautiful buck.


----------



## Seadonist

.270Ruger said:


> I tried for two days to no avail so I ended up having to create a new account.


I’ve had to erase the app and start all over again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC

Tweet46 said:


> Congrats Shane, beautiful buck.


Thanks.


----------



## kfilament

I am out this weekend, which seems fine with this weather, but man oh man the 14 day has me excited. Oct 14/15 with lows in the mid 40s and highs in upper 50s! That will get me in a tree for sure. Saw a nice little 8 pt leaving my house yesterday morning, I think I saw him last year too, small strip of woods and he looks mighty similar to a deer I saw several times last season. 3-year old city buck I guess. 

Speaking of this weekend, if any of you guys are runners and live in north MS we are putting on the Great 38 race weekend in Oxford, it has a 3 mile and 8 mile race on Saturday and a half marathon on Sunday. All races finish on the 38 yard line at Vaught-Hemingway stadium. You can see yourself on the jumbotron as you cross the finish line! If you are a Bulldog you can just pretend you are Nick Fitz running for what I am sure will be one of his many TDs to score on the Rebels.ukey: Come on out, it's too hot to hunt anyway.


----------



## Alex_Holliman

It was hotter than hell and the Thermacell was on full blast but I finally connected at 6:45 pm Sunday. It felt great to be out in the woods and make a great shot. Double lung and piled up 35 yards from the stand. PSE EVO, Victory Decimator, Chinadermic. This is my first year shooting the cheapo Victory's from Dicks and I'm very impressed. I have a total of $5 tied up in each of my arrows and broadheads. I was shooting FMJ's and Rage. Made the switch and didn't even have to adjust my sight. The Victory's are a great deal.


----------



## Seadonist

Yes sir!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Well guys, I’m all set except for a ladder stand that I need to put up so my sons and I can hunt from over my big Plot this year. Only problem is that the hogs have been murdering my seeds before getting a chance to really sprout up well. Thinking of making one more sit this week in an effort to take a few out before the expected rain fall early next week. My hopes are that I can hit a few and the rest of them associate danger in the areas that I kill them and stay away for a while. This is the first season that I’ve felt really good about my food plot potential and it’s really eating me up that these dirty *******s are destroying all my hard work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Congrats to all who have drawn blood so far. I hunted Saturday morning and afternoon then Sunday afternoon. Not much morning activity on my cams right now. Saw a small 4pt, a 6pt and a doe with a fawn over the weekend so nothing I've wanted to let loose on yet. Dealing with dogs and potential trespassers on the other piece of property I hunt so gonna try and hunt there this saturday then go on a recon mission shortly after.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Seadonist said:


> Well guys, I’m all set except for a ladder stand that I need to put up so my sons and I can hunt from over my big Plot this year. Only problem is that the hogs have been murdering my seeds before getting a chance to really sprout up well. Thinking of making one more sit this week in an effort to take a few out before the expected rain fall early next week. My hopes are that I can hit a few and the rest of them associate danger in the areas that I kill them and stay away for a while. This is the first season that I’ve felt really good about my food plot potential and it’s really eating me up that these dirty *******s are destroying all my hard work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Seadonist said:


> Well guys, I’m all set except for a ladder stand that I need to put up so my sons and I can hunt from over my big Plot this year. Only problem is that the hogs have been murdering my seeds before getting a chance to really sprout up well. Thinking of making one more sit this week in an effort to take a few out before the expected rain fall early next week. My hopes are that I can hit a few and the rest of them associate danger in the areas that I kill them and stay away for a while. This is the first season that I’ve felt really good about my food plot potential and it’s really eating me up that these dirty *******s are destroying all my hard work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trapping is about the only thing that will put a dent in them. It will be fun at first but quickly turn into work. Figure 6 traps worked the best for me.


----------



## ShaneC

SFCSNOW said:


> Trapping is about the only thing that will put a dent in them. It will be fun at first but quickly turn into work. Figure 6 traps worked the best for me.


How did you set up your gate? Did you just let the wire fold back or did you actually make a gate?


----------



## SFCSNOW

Your last panel acts as your gate. The best part of the design is that more hogs can push through and get in but they can't push it open to get free. I always had better luck wiring it open and fed them for several days prior to setting it so they got conditioned to come through the gap. Setting a trip wire in the middle of the trap ensures better numbers on initial catch but others will continue to push in if they have already been feeding there days prior. 
Google "figure 6 trap". Some of the pics and video do a good explaining the design and lists supplies needed.


----------



## ShaneC

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## stiknstrang84

Free at last! Free at last!! Now home from overseas, replaced a broke axle on my four wheeler and getting everything ready for tomorrow! Hopefully my old tried and trusted spot will show me some love! Had a camera out but it went caput so no idea what's happening. Probably hunt it in the morn and go in my climber in the evening.


----------



## Seadonist

Good luck brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

stiknstrang84 said:


> Free at last! Free at last!! Now home from overseas, replaced a broke axle on my four wheeler and getting everything ready for tomorrow! Hopefully my old tried and trusted spot will show me some love! Had a camera out but it went caput so no idea what's happening. Probably hunt it in the morn and go in my climber in the evening.


Sounds like a plan! I'm hoping I can get my first hunt of the year in this weekend. As long as this hurricane coming don't put a dent in things. I'm taking my vacation the 16-21 so hopefully I can make something happen then at least



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Good luck.


----------



## ShootingABN!

One more week for us way down south.


----------



## Alex_Holliman

Good luck to everybody this weekend. Full moon is going to make it a little harder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

Last nights kill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Food plots will get a nice boost in the next 24 hrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFD42

No doubt ! Going to run out and put 10# of sugar beats and 10# of super turnips seed on my plot . Plots coming up nice but I like to add some late season yum yum to it .


----------



## Seadonist

Good call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

It's raining in Biloxi. Y'all be safe.


----------



## Seadonist

Not even much of a storm here. How did the rest of you guys make out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

We made out fine with not water damage here on base. I believe route 90 east lane got swamped. Lots of sand on the road. Golden Nugget first floor was under water... Haven't heard much else.


----------



## crawdad

Seeing any acorns on the ground yet? It must be too early for me.


----------



## Curtdawg88

crawdad said:


> Seeing any acorns on the ground yet? It must be too early for me.


Saw quite a few red oaks on the ground and a few white oaks yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Bumper crop and falling heavily in Rankin Co.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Took a big doe under a white oak last Thursday afternoon. One pic had seven feeding under it at once.


----------



## Seadonist

White oaks are whitetail gold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I finally got in my first sit of the year, even though it was 642* with 143% humidity ha.. about 45 min before dark a doe snuck in on me and went to blowing and wouldn't stop! Don't know if she saw me or caught my wind. As much as I was sweating today I'm surprised I didn't stink up the whole wma ha. But at least there was deer on my first sit haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Got this Guy 10-1 at about 5:20PM Lauderdale county, hope everyone has a good season.
The worst thing is the camera don't lie! I need to get on a diet and call the plastic surgeon now.


----------



## Seadonist

Wow, very nice buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiknstrang84

Sorry I'm late posting this, just been really busy. lets just say I had an interesting day on the 8th! Long post as well! Had this spot picked to hunt that I have seen two nice bucks on camera, a 10-11point with a gnarly hook coming off his base and a beautiful 10 point. I had hunted this spot the two previous days, 6th and 7th, one a evening to get my climber set up and the next was a morning hunt since that's when I had most of the pics from of the bucks. Acorns raining down everywhere. every type is in the area from red oaks, overcups and massive white oaks plus from the video, I see them eating the these purple berry bushes I've only known as possum berries and didn't think deer touch them. But I was wrong since everything from the bucks to does and fawns have been tearing them up. Well didn't see anything those two days except squirrels. Went the morning of the 8th and around 8am an old doe came in that I had on camera with a yearling. They ate their way up a skidder road towards me. Only problem was I wasn't exactly set up with for this angle since they had been coming from a different path on my camera, closest shot I could have without being busted was 35-40yds at a weird angle. Well an early season doe is hard to pass up. So I ranged her at 40yds and drew back on her hoping she would step a little closer. Well she didn't and looked like she was about to cross the road so I let it fly........straight over her back needless to say. Well they run and blow run out of sight, I climb down and retrieve my dry arrow and go back to camp to clean out my grim reaper carni four. That evening I planned to hunt a different stand and let that one cool down a bit. after signing out I realized I didn't have a pull rope for the other spot so I say to hell with it and sign back out for the same spot I hunted that morning. Good thing too because at 5:00 that evening, here comes that 7 point! He came from my back right and went straight to the same tree that I missed the doe at! I'm like you have to be kidding me. Well he fed under the tree that just so happen to have a limb between me and him so I had to wait for him to step out. Right as he begins to step out, I here something else coming from the exact same spot he came from. I turn to look to see two ***** rummaging right to my tree...... I look back at the buck, who is now looking DEAD AT ME! He stared at me for what had to be like 5 minutes but felt like forever. He finally put his head down, I ranged him, 40 yds again, drew back on my obsession defcon 7, laid the 40yd pin on him and let loose. In the time the I hit my release and my arrow started to make its way to him, he began to turn, but I still connected! He runs off jumping and kicking and I sit in my stand collecting myself before climbing down. Once down I begin to look for my arrow and cant find it, so I walk a little further and see blood, good blood. Call in the posse and begin blood trailing him, he ran 50 yds before giving in. Once we got to him, I saw why he jumped and kicked, shot him square in the right butt cheek! My first antlered buck down and first buck with a bow! 7 points, 19"/20" main beams, 15-14" spread and 4-3/4"-5" bases at 145lbs!


----------



## Seadonist

Hahaaa.... great story! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Now that's cool stik! Congrats! Way to stick with em. Misses happen if you do it long enough. Way to redeem yourself!


----------



## 2ndratecaller

Nice buck Stik, good to see someone from my neck of the woods on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Mighty quiet in here.... Especially now that it's gotten a little cooler this week. Just wish it would do that on the weekends instead of being in the 90s. Did take off yesterday afternoon and go. Missed a dang coyote. Needed him gone badly. We have a bunch....


----------



## Seadonist

msudawg8087 said:


> Mighty quiet in here.... Especially now that it's gotten a little cooler this week. Just wish it would do that on the weekends instead of being in the 90s. Did take off yesterday afternoon and go. Missed a dang coyote. Needed him gone badly. We have a bunch....


Typical weather pattern for us weekend warriors: hot from Friday to Sunday, cool front from Monday to Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I took my vacation this week, I went Monday, shot a nice wma doe literally 2 minutes into the hunt at about 3:00 in the afternoon. It was the first deer killed there this year by the paperwork anyways, unless somebody had killed and just snuck it out. I plan to go Friday and this weekend to try for something with antlers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

My laptop quit working and I can?t maneuver around this site on my phone so until I can get another laptop I won?t be here much. Can?t scroll up and look at previous posts and can?t get the last page to pull up either. Just starts at page one. I scouted opening morning and haven?t been back since. Lots of deer and snakes have been killed according to Facebook. If y?all have any luck or have some interesting pics please post them up. I?ll get to see em at some point.


----------



## kfilament

Seadonist said:


> Typical weather pattern for us weekend warriors: hot from Friday to Sunday, cool front from Monday to Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't that the truth. I get up at 5 a few mornings to go to the gym before work and it's been in the 40s all week. Now the low for Saturday night is damn near 70!?!? And rain on Sunday as well. Speaking of, what do you guys do about rain and your bow? I am a relative new-comer to bow hunting and I haven't yet sat in a good down pour with my bow. I know after my gun get rained on I have to take care of it, but what about a bow?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

kfilament said:


> Ain't that the truth. I get up at 5 a few mornings to go to the gym before work and it's been in the 40s all week. Now the low for Saturday night is damn near 70!?!? And rain on Sunday as well. Speaking of, what do you guys do about rain and your bow? I am a relative new-comer to bow hunting and I haven't yet sat in a good down pour with my bow. I know after my gun get rained on I have to take care of it, but what about a bow?


I make sure to keep my string waxed good so it doesn't absorb any water, then as soon as I get home I dry it off good and take WD-40 on a q-tip and wipe over bolt heads and such to help stop rust. I've never had any kind of problem other than Allen head bolts show a little rust but the wd-40 takes care of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I make sure to keep my string waxed good so it doesn't absorb any water, then as soon as I get home I dry it off good and take WD-40 on a q-tip and wipe over bolt heads and such to help stop rust. I've never had any kind of problem other than Allen head bolts show a little rust but the wd-40 takes care of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here but I use a little 3-1 instead of WD40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efey

I love seeing everyone's success here! I am from LA but have land in MS. I have land in Jones County but don't know much about the deer hunting up there as I have only had the land for a few years now and haven't hunted it. Have a few smaller bucks on camera. Anyone have any success from Jones? I'll scroll back through the 113 pages but I thought it might be easier to ask lol


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

efey said:


> I love seeing everyone's success here! I am from LA but have land in MS. I have land in Jones County but don't know much about the deer hunting up there as I have only had the land for a few years now and haven't hunted it. Have a few smaller bucks on camera. Anyone have any success from Jones? I'll scroll back through the 113 pages but I thought it might be easier to ask lol


I can go hunt the land for ya and let ya know what I find! Haha jk, I don't know anybody over in Jones to ask about anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bears a beast

*Jones County*



efey said:


> I love seeing everyone's success here! I am from LA but have land in MS. I have land in Jones County but don't know much about the deer hunting up there as I have only had the land for a few years now and haven't hunted it. Have a few smaller bucks on camera. Anyone have any success from Jones? I'll scroll back through the 113 pages but I thought it might be easier to ask lol


efey, I am from Louisiana also, and I have land in jones county. I hunted last week and killed a good doe Monday afternoon. She went 113 lbs. Not sure exactly what area of Jones county you are in, but where I am at it is pretty good hunting. We have been having our place over 18 years now. It has actually gotten better since we purchased it. More than likely there is no giants out there, but you can kill some respectable deer's in that area. I have killed a decent 8 pointer every year for the last 9 years. Also depending where you are at you may have a hog problem. We had it bad, but at this time they have been mostly gone for the last 3 years. Which is a good thing. the rut will be late, last year I saw activity the 2nd week of January. Usually between the 1st of January, and the 1st week of February.


----------



## efey

Bears a beast said:


> efey, I am from Louisiana also, and I have land in jones county. I hunted last week and killed a good doe Monday afternoon. She went 113 lbs. Not sure exactly what area of Jones county you are in, but where I am at it is pretty good hunting. We have been having our place over 18 years now. It has actually gotten better since we purchased it. More than likely there is no giants out there, but you can kill some respectable deer's in that area. I have killed a decent 8 pointer every year for the last 9 years. Also depending where you are at you may have a hog problem. We had it bad, but at this time they have been mostly gone for the last 3 years. Which is a good thing. the rut will be late, last year I saw activity the 2nd week of January. Usually between the 1st of January, and the 1st week of February.
> View attachment 6276483


Awesome thanks. My brother in law threw up a camera a couple years ago and got a bunch of young bucks and does. I put up a plot watcher on some clover I planted and got tons of turkeys. But no hogs yet. Guess that’s good. This is the best buck we got although the cameras were only up for a month over the last 3 years. I wouldn’t take him though as he seems to still be 3.5 or so. If he lived these last couple years he may be a bit nicer. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Seadonist

Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

How close does a water source need to be to food? I found a good persimmon tree with tracks under it and everything deer height cleaned off, but after 2 sitting nothing to see except 2 ***** having a great time in the tree. Any water within 300 yards is just thin mud with frogs. 
This is public land in the Delta, so no food plots, feeding or cameras.


----------



## Curtdawg88

RandyNight said:


> How close does a water source need to be to food? I found a good persimmon tree with tracks under it and everything deer height cleaned off, but after 2 sitting nothing to see except 2 ***** having a great time in the tree. Any water within 300 yards is just thin mud with frogs.
> This is public land in the Delta, so no food plots, feeding or cameras.


Are there still persimmons on the ground? Most of the time persimmons are long gone by mid October. 

Deer will travel a long ways for a desirable food source like persimmons and then back to water. They also get a lot of water from the vegetation they eat. If there aren’t persimmons left on the ground or the tree may try finding better water near a white oak that’s dropping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Curtdawg88 said:


> Are there still persimmons on the ground? Most of the time persimmons are long gone by mid October.
> 
> Deer will travel a long ways for a desirable food source like persimmons and then back to water. They also get a lot of water from the vegetation they eat. If there aren’t persimmons left on the ground or the tree may try finding better water near a white oak that’s dropping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually still persimmons in the tree. Hunting a different location this morning, just had a four pointer at 10 yds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

This plot is set up for northerly winds but I had 2 nice bucks in here yesterday evening so I said, “what the hell”, grabbed a ground blind chair and my bow holder and set up behind a bushy tree in the sorghum grass. Wind was perfect and with the falling barometric pressure, light drizzle and cloudy skies, I felt like deer were definitely going to step out before dark. Only problem was that the winds kicked up around 5:45 and got gusty/ swirly. They died down again right at sun down but I think it was too late. I was like a statue I was so still from 3:300 to 7:15. No luck. Oh well, I still had a blast setting up in the grass on the edge of the plot. Felt like true HUNTING!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Seadonist said:


> This plot is set up for northerly winds but I had 2 nice bucks in here yesterday evening so I said, “what the hell”, grabbed a ground blind chair and my bow holder and set up behind a bushy tree in the sorghum grass. Wind was perfect and with the falling barometric pressure, light drizzle and cloudy skies, I felt like deer were definitely going to step out before dark. Only problem was that the winds kicked up around 5:45 and got gusty/ swirly. They died down again right at sun down but I think it was too late. I was like a statue I was so still from 3:300 to 7:15. No luck. Oh well, I still had a blast setting up in the grass on the edge of the plot. Felt like true HUNTING!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sat in the edge of a 6yo pine thicket this afternoon, on the ground looking over a pasture with 6 whiteoaks within 75yds. I was sitting in my sit drag waist high briars swinging from about a 4" diameter pine, it was a nice change from being up in the air. I just stomped me out a little hole in the briars and waited. Nothing showed up but still a good hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Got my first hunt in today for Deer. Saw a doe and son saw a doe and 2 fawns. 
But got in a after hunt kill with my buddy.








And the one that tried to get away!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Larry brown said:


> Got my first hunt in today for Deer. Saw a doe and son saw a doe and 2 fawns.
> But got in a after hunt kill with my buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the one that tried to get away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the heck is that? Hunting a pig pen?


----------



## Larry brown

Yep, trapped em and shot em with .223. They are tearing up land around and we shoot em all we can. I shoot em from the stand also but sometimes we trap em and put the smack down on the oinkers!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Storming down south.....


----------



## Hidden Danger

ShootingABN! said:


> Storming down south.....


Yep


----------



## kilby91

I got my best buck to date with my bow Sat morning! A warm and overcast day with a SE wind.. I knew this deer was around because I had seen him 2 wks ago from same stand, but he didn't come any closer than 80 yds then.. My luck changed about 7:45 am on 10/21!! He was 235#, 10 pt, scored 149 5/8". I think he is a 6 year old. He gave me a 30 yd shot at his heart, ran about 70 yds and was done.. It was one of those rare hunts when everything went perfect... Had multiple deer around me, but none of them ever got down wind. This big buck was within 60 yds for about 25 minutes.. Almost giving me a heart attack multiple times when I thought he was going to walk the other way and not give me a shot. Madison County near the Big Black River..


----------



## Larry brown

kilby91 said:


> I got my best buck to date with my bow Sat morning! A warm and overcast day with a SE wind.. I knew this deer was around because I had seen him 2 wks ago from same stand, but he didn't come any closer than 80 yds then.. My luck changed about 7:45 am on 10/21!! He was 235#, 10 pt, scored 149 5/8". I think he is a 6 year old. He gave me a 30 yd shot at his heart, ran about 70 yds and was done.. It was one of those rare hunts when everything went perfect... Had multiple deer around me, but none of them ever got down wind. This big buck was within 60 yds for about 25 minutes.. Almost giving me a heart attack multiple times when I thought he was going to walk the other way and not give me a shot. Madison County near the Big Black River..
> 
> View attachment 6278931
> 
> View attachment 6278933
> 
> View attachment 6278935
> 
> View attachment 6278937


Only problem I see is I’m not the one shooting him! Good job!!! Nice one for sure!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

kilby91 said:


> I got my best buck to date with my bow Sat morning! A warm and overcast day with a SE wind.. I knew this deer was around because I had seen him 2 wks ago from same stand, but he didn't come any closer than 80 yds then.. My luck changed about 7:45 am on 10/21!! He was 235#, 10 pt, scored 149 5/8". I think he is a 6 year old. He gave me a 30 yd shot at his heart, ran about 70 yds and was done.. It was one of those rare hunts when everything went perfect... Had multiple deer around me, but none of them ever got down wind. This big buck was within 60 yds for about 25 minutes.. Almost giving me a heart attack multiple times when I thought he was going to walk the other way and not give me a shot. Madison County near the Big Black River..
> 
> View attachment 6278931
> 
> View attachment 6278933
> 
> View attachment 6278935
> 
> View attachment 6278937


Awesome buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

kilby91 said:


> I got my best buck to date with my bow Sat morning! A warm and overcast day with a SE wind.. I knew this deer was around because I had seen him 2 wks ago from same stand, but he didn't come any closer than 80 yds then.. My luck changed about 7:45 am on 10/21!! He was 235#, 10 pt, scored 149 5/8". I think he is a 6 year old. He gave me a 30 yd shot at his heart, ran about 70 yds and was done.. It was one of those rare hunts when everything went perfect... Had multiple deer around me, but none of them ever got down wind. This big buck was within 60 yds for about 25 minutes.. Almost giving me a heart attack multiple times when I thought he was going to walk the other way and not give me a shot. Madison County near the Big Black River..
> 
> View attachment 6278931
> 
> View attachment 6278933
> 
> View attachment 6278935
> 
> View attachment 6278937


Congrats on the buck! Sounds like the perfect hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Nice buck kilby! Congrats!


----------



## kfilament

Nice one! I got some stands hung at the WMA this weekend. Nice to see they planted some food plots in the last week or so. They got a decent rain on them Sunday/today so hopefully that stuff will come on up. Lot of deer sign in this spot, first time I have ever been there. This weather is looking so nice I almost want to take off some afternoons and go get a sit in.


----------



## Curtdawg88

kilby91 said:


> I got my best buck to date with my bow Sat morning! A warm and overcast day with a SE wind.. I knew this deer was around because I had seen him 2 wks ago from same stand, but he didn't come any closer than 80 yds then.. My luck changed about 7:45 am on 10/21!! He was 235#, 10 pt, scored 149 5/8". I think he is a 6 year old. He gave me a 30 yd shot at his heart, ran about 70 yds and was done.. It was one of those rare hunts when everything went perfect... Had multiple deer around me, but none of them ever got down wind. This big buck was within 60 yds for about 25 minutes.. Almost giving me a heart attack multiple times when I thought he was going to walk the other way and not give me a shot. Madison County near the Big Black River..
> 
> View attachment 6278931
> 
> View attachment 6278933
> 
> View attachment 6278935
> 
> View attachment 6278937


Awesome! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsy

kilby91 said:


> I got my best buck to date with my bow Sat morning! A warm and overcast day with a SE wind.. I knew this deer was around because I had seen him 2 wks ago from same stand, but he didn't come any closer than 80 yds then.. My luck changed about 7:45 am on 10/21!! He was 235#, 10 pt, scored 149 5/8". I think he is a 6 year old. He gave me a 30 yd shot at his heart, ran about 70 yds and was done.. It was one of those rare hunts when everything went perfect... Had multiple deer around me, but none of them ever got down wind. This big buck was within 60 yds for about 25 minutes.. Almost giving me a heart attack multiple times when I thought he was going to walk the other way and not give me a shot. Madison County near the Big Black River..
> 
> That is a beautiful chocolate horned buck there. Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

That's a mighty fine buck, congratulations! 

I've only made 3 hunts and hogs have ruined them. Shot a big boar Saturday evening so that got the nerves settled a little bit. Hoping the cool weather this weekend has the deer on the move.


----------



## Seadonist

This weekend should be good. Wish I could make it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrhoffman93

This cooler weather has me excited as well. I need to practice shooting with my heavy clothes again.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great deer. Hoping to get in the woods also. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tweet46

Congrats on one beautiful buck!


----------



## kfilament

If Ole Miss keeps sucking I will have a lot more time to hunt on Saturdays! I will be there this Saturday at 11 though, hopefully we can get back on track, even if not a W, just a competitive game. 

I will be in a tree Sunday afternoon for sure. Weather and wind looks just about perfect for a spot I hung a set on last weekend.


----------



## RandyNight

They were moving more Saturday at my spot. Only they are coming in on south side of my tree where I saw more north last year. Got busted by 2 does about 15 minutes apart. Both acted like they smelled me, the first one was out 50 yards and maybe saw me moving to get in a shooting position.


----------



## kfilament

Got in my first real long sit on Sunday afternoon, but wind just got too still at 5:30, it was dead still. Would have really liked a bit more breeze. Saw a huge flock of turkeys and then a huge pack of yotes on my way out. Always nice of them to help walk you out!


----------



## duckhunter92

Beautiful deer kilby!! Congrats


----------



## Juneauhunt

I saw a bunch Saturday afternoon with a small 4 or 6 point dogging does like it was mid-December. Nose to the ground, running each one in and out of the woods. Cool temps got him frisky, I suppose.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Juneauhunt said:


> I saw a bunch Saturday afternoon with a small 4 or 6 point dogging does like it was mid-December. Nose to the ground, running each one in and out of the woods. Cool temps got him frisky, I suppose.


I saw a spike doing the same thing Saturday morning. Those young ones always get frisky first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Holliman

It’s pretty quiet in here. Anybody having any luck? My 8 year old son took his first deer hunting with his mom Friday afternoon using a Barnett Recruit. He was pumped!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Alex_Holliman said:


> It’s pretty quiet in here. Anybody having any luck? My 8 year old son took his first deer hunting with his mom Friday afternoon using a Barnett Recruit. He was pumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! His first deer will never be forgotten! If I had to guess, y’all were probably just as excited if not more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

So hunting in 80 degree weather???? I've treated clothes and was using a Thermacell.... Mosquitoes ran me out after an hour. I guess I should have treated my clothes the day before the hunt. I mean hundreds of mosquitoes on me. They where flying through the smoke from the Thermacell and still biting me.... I've looked for bug suits here local but can't find any....

What works for you?


----------



## Juneauhunt

Alex_Holliman said:


> It?s pretty quiet in here. Anybody having any luck? My 8 year old son took his first deer hunting with his mom Friday afternoon using a Barnett Recruit. He was pumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome. Btw, it looks like she fell onto a Xerox machine and it spit that kid out! They're like twins. Lol


----------



## Seadonist

ShootingABN! said:


> So hunting in 80 degree weather???? I've treated clothes and was using a Thermacell.... Mosquitoes ran me out after an hour. I guess I should have treated my clothes the day before the hunt. I mean hundreds of mosquitoes on me. They where flying through the smoke from the Thermacell and still biting me.... I've looked for bug suits here local but can't find any....
> 
> What works for you?


I have a leafy suite that’s also a big suit that I picked up from Cabela’s. Works well but I’m done hunting weather any warmer than mid 60’s. Skeeters make it inconvenient and the deer just don’t during shooting hours (on my lease anyway).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Seadonist said:


> I have a leafy suite that’s also a big suit that I picked up from Cabela’s. Works well but I’m done hunting weather any warmer than mid 60’s. Skeeters make it inconvenient and the deer just don’t during shooting hours (on my lease anyway).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you on the movement. I haven't seen a deer. My leafy is lined more for cooler temps.... I might order a cheap bug suit just to try..


----------



## xdmelarton

I have the ASAT 3D Leafy Suit (kinda pricy at 100.00+) that I treated with Sawyers Permethrin. The net material is more cloth like than the nylon type suits so it holds the treatment well. I soak it down as well as all my early season base layers and shirt and pants...let dry completely then wash in dead down wind and let line dry again. Did that before the season and haven't cranked up the thermocell one time. Been hunting swamps and slews since the opener without an issue sometimes in just a pair of boxers, t shirt, and the leafy suit. Once treated you can wash several times before the permethrin becomes ineffective. Maybe they just don't like my blood...I don't know...but works for me. I keep all my clothes in a walmart tub on the back seat of my truck with a 40.00 Scentpurge 50 12v ozone machine running a few hours before each hunt and only wash my clothes once a month. Clothes go on before I go in and come off when I come out and go back in the tub.


----------



## ondavirg

I killed a giant 10/28 during that cold front. He’s my best ever including a couple good midwestern deer. Weighed 230, scored 160 1/8!


----------



## belltower37

ondavirg said:


> I killed a giant 10/28 during that cold front. He’s my best ever including a couple good midwestern deer. Weighed 230, scored 160 1/8!
> 
> View attachment 6293807
> 
> View attachment 6293809


Absolute STUD! Congrats


----------



## ShootingABN!

congratulations!


----------



## kfilament

Wow what a stud!


----------



## xdmelarton

Man that's unreal, congrats!


----------



## Seadonist

Are you in the Delta Region?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Holliman

ondavirg said:


> I killed a giant 10/28 during that cold front. He’s my best ever including a couple good midwestern deer. Weighed 230, scored 160 1/8!
> 
> View attachment 6293807
> 
> View attachment 6293809


Nice buck! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Holliman

Juneauhunt said:


> That's awesome. Btw, it looks like she fell onto a Xerox machine and it spit that kid out! They're like twins. Lol


No doubt who his momma is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondavirg

Thanks guys. I’m in Jefferson Co, in the hills.


----------



## BOHO

Congrats on a great buck. Congrats to the 8 year old as well. Been slow at my camp. Acorns are just starting to fall since we didn?t have any water oaks this year. Camp has killed two does and I?ve only gotten to hunt one afternoon. I?m with the folks above tho. If it?s over 75 I either go scout and go home or stay home.


----------



## BOHO

Sorry I missed your buck Kilby. What a brute. Congrats man. Hope everyone is having some good luck. Weather is fixing to get right. I lucked into two does last fri evening. Not sure why but I hit left on both of them but it was good enough for a clean kill. They both ran about 50 yards. Now I don?t have to bring out Bertha this year. Been awhile since I could just bowhunt all year. Gonna be fun. Keep the pics coming. Still have a hard time viewing this site on my phone but I?m trying. Lol


----------



## dublelung1

In between killing hogs I finally managed to stick a nice doe Saturday evening. She made it about 40 yards and wrecked while running full speed!


----------



## 1seth

Congrats everyone.Seen a couple decent bucks and a lot of does but nothing i wanted to drag out of the woods yet. Shot a pig last Friday i stalked up on but that is it so far.


----------



## msudawg8087

Congrats on all the kills guys. I haven't even seen a deer from the stand in almost a month. Just not my year. Maybe it'll pick up here soon with the rut...


----------



## RandyNight

Picking up in Washington County. One of our 16 year old twins killed a nice 8 point Thanksgiving evening. His first bow kill, entrance and exit seemed just a tad back and high, he went over 1100 yards and we found it in a shallow bouge. This morning the other twin and I each took a doe. Mine came in with three others. She went about 70 yards and stopped 37 yards from son's stand. He drew on it and then it feel over before he released. Thirty minutes later another group came by and he took the largest one. Others ran off except a fawn. It cane over to my deer and stamped it's hoof and hung around a few minutes. His show made it about 150 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Been slow for me, though I did see a nice 8 pt while I was out on a run this weekend. Go figure! 

Had my first ever 'accident' while climbing this weekend. It was really a comedy of errors, first I accidentally lowered my bag (with my linemans belt in it) to the ground and threw the pull-up rope down with it. Dumb move. But I still had my tree strap so I figured I would take it slow and use the tree strap until I got down to bottom two sticks. Of course, as I was stepping down onto my 3rd stick the bottom of it kicked out and the stick slid on down the tree about a foot. That was the first time I have ever had that happen. Amazing how much momentum you can build up in a few inches. I smacked the tree (and my 4th stick) pretty good, but since I had the harness on I was still in the tree and not 12 feet below on the ground! 

After gathering myself I was able to pull myself back up to the 4th stick and and stand, re-assess the situation and lower myself off my 4th stick and hang there low enough to get my foot around the 3rd stick and get it back into place. The tree that I picked had a really slick bark, so the sticks weren't biting in really well. I will have to try to avoid those in the future. 

But a reminder of why you should always wear the harness. Also, gonna start putting my linemans belt in my pants leg pocket.


----------



## RandyNight

Anyone here do business with Rebel Butcher Supply? I would like to pick up some sausage making items when in the Jackson area but no address on their website and when I attempt to use their contact form it gives me back an error message. Or do they only ship and do not have any type of store front?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Haven't seen a deer yet while hunting in MS. Went back to VA for Thanksgiving and a beautiful 8 pt was in my parents back yard.... LOL


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I’ve only killed one this year, back around oct 16th. I’ve seen deer every hunt but one, had multiple opportunities just not on any bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Love the 40 degree swing days, 30 at night, 70 at 2 PM. Looks like the 10 day has some nice cold weather moving in towards the end of next week. It seems like, annually, the most buck activity I see is in that "primitive" weapon season. Right now it's calling for lows in the 20s on 12/9 in north MS. That would be welcome!


----------



## RandyNight

Made our annual traditional shop Christmas shopping trip 11/27/17 (yesterday). Myself, my two 16 yo twins and one employee, all bowhunters. We all shot the new Triax, loved it, even the 2 Bowtech guys. Of course I shoot an antique Parker so anything is smooth to me. Picked up a few small items myself. I am impressed the way the guys save their $, but one of my boys did blow his bonus on a PSE longbow. Great day and saw a lot of deer on the way home when we hit the Delta.

To answer my question above, I went by Rebel Butcher Supply and found out they only sell retail online, no over the counter sales.


----------



## RandyNight

Made our annual traditional shop Christmas shopping trip 11/27/17 (yesterday). Myself, my two 16 yo twins and one employee, all bowhunters. We all shot the new Triax, loved it, even the 2 Bowtech guys. Of course I shoot an antique Parker so anything is smooth to me. Picked up a few small items myself. I am impressed the way the guys save their $, but one of my boys did blow his bonus on a PSE longbow. Great day and saw a lot of deer on the way home when we hit the Delta.

To answer my question above, I went by Rebel Butcher Supply and found out they only sell retail online, no over the counter sales.


----------



## ShootingABN!

I'm hoping to see a deer this weekend.... LOL


----------



## msudawg8087

ShootingABN! said:


> I'm hoping to see a deer this weekend.... LOL


Same here. Been over a month since I've seen a hair. Even moved to different areas so it's not concentrated. I'm cursed this year...


----------



## RandyNight

Any of you south of I-20 gonna try hunting in the snow? Or would that be unfair chase as our MS deer would be freaked out?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

RandyNight said:


> Any of you south of I-20 gonna try hunting in the snow? Or would that be unfair chase as our MS deer would be freaked out?


I’m unfortunately at work today, drove from Copiah county down to McComb.. fun drive. I hope some of us can get in the woods today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

For real snow in MS? It's been raining like crazy here in Biloxi. Nasty....


----------



## RandyNight

Colder in Magee where my sister and her family live than here in the delta. We clearing off.


----------



## RandyNight

Hailey. that a car hauler in the ditch?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

RandyNight said:


> Hailey. that a car hauler in the ditch?


Yeah it was a car hauler hauling transit vans. It threw one off the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

ShootingABN! said:


> For real snow in MS? It's been raining like crazy here in Biloxi. Nasty....


Yeah and it’s actually snow, not just ice! Ha usually we get a crap load of ice and as you know, we don’t have any way to road prep for ice. Tomorrow will likely be a different story. What doesn’t melt off today will turn to ice tonight when it gets down in the 25-30 degree mark. I just made the call, I’m closing up shop in about 2 hrs. Just me and one other guy here today, no sense in staying here ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

We’ve got about 5-6 inches of snow here in Madison county. I bet the deer are hunkered down not knowing how to act. Probably be a great afternoon though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Curtdawg88 said:


> We’ve got about 5-6 inches of snow here in Madison county. I bet the deer are hunkered down not knowing how to act. Probably be a great afternoon though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d say in Wesson, where I live was around 3”, and here in McComb where I work is around 2”. But driving through Bogue Chitto, in southern Lincoln county had to have been in the 5-6” mark, it was the worst part of the drive, and I get to go right back through there in a little bit haha. It’s so much better than ice though..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Is this Mississippi or Minnesota haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Anyone out there this morning? Good luck!


----------



## Seadonist

Friends have been out since yesterday afternoon. Nothing moving yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Seadonist said:


> Friends have been out since yesterday afternoon. Nothing moving yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy right?


----------



## Seadonist

ShootingABN! said:


> Crazy right?


It’s funny but when we have extreme weather changes, our deer lock down for the first couple days. I think they’ll start to move in a day or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Nothing this morning. Except one on the road when we loading up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Nothing this morning. Except one on the road when we loading up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell

Had two bucks fighting late Sunday PM about 75 yards away. Heard my second chase of the year this PM. I am in hinds county. Also saw a pretty good buck right after dark on the roadside on the way home. The bucks are starting to prowl around here.


----------



## MossyMan

Saw 15 does/fawns yesterday evening...been getting a few more mature bucks on camera. It should be go time here in a few weeks.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

MossyMan said:


> Saw 15 does/fawns yesterday evening...been getting a few more mature bucks on camera. It should be go time here in a few weeks.


I saw a Mississippi 11 point (spike) yesterday, but when I was loading up at my truck at the road I saw a truck slow down and stop about 100yds from me. The truck followed me back to check in station and it was a game warden. Said it was 12 deer crossing the road right by me haha. They were headed towards where I had just come from. Figures. Then about a 1/2 mile from check in station about 8 crossed in front of me, I almost hit a little one who was late crossing the road with the rest of them. Then almost halfway home my buddy said a really nice buck crossed in front of him. So they must have been just sitting there waiting on dark and they must have all gotten up and went wild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Does are coming in with shooting light but the bucks are still waiting till about 6:00-6:15 pm to step out. I had a nice buck step out on me at 45 yards at 5:25 the day before rifle season started but with the lack of good light, I wasn’t comfortable at that distance so I let him walk. Hope that he’s not the only encounter I have with a buck this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowjunky39$

Hello everyone, Northwest MS here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Congrats on the kills guys. I still just have the two does from a few weeks back. Vacation starts tomorrow tho so I hope to get some hunting in next week. Just using the bows this year since I got some meat now. My buddy Cato whacked a doe yesterday too !!


----------



## BOHO

Welcome bowjunky !!


----------



## Juneauhunt

Like Seadonist said, ours shut down in the snow, but I figured they'd move well a couple days later. I shot a nice buck last month, so this doe was just what I needed Tuesday afternoon. 2nd one with my new E35.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Sorry, Walthall County, east of Tylertown.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

bowjunky39$ said:


> Hello everyone, Northwest MS here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome, SW Mississippi here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowjunky39$

Thanks pleasure being here. Seen a couple bucks just searching for a doe but nothing that I want to take a shot at just yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowjunky39$

Auto correct don’t u love it suppose to say searching for a shooter buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEPreacher

Does this deer's body seem a little big for a cowhorn? We have large rack deer around here that look smaller... Should I let my little boy cull him?


----------



## mdnabors

*MS Giant killed today*

A buddy sent me this pic. Supposedly killed south of Greenwood which isn’t far from my hometown. Heard it went 194” unofficially. BEAST!!


----------



## PSEPreacher

Wowzers! That's a big un!


----------



## Seadonist

Good Lord, that’s a beast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

That deer is big.


----------



## Littlecountry

Wow!


----------



## 2ndratecaller

Saw the first chase of the year yesterday around 3 pm. Hope it continues to heat up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Went to the lease today and I was happy to find 4 new scrapes on the edges of one of my food plots. Things should start to heat up in the next few weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Been finding quite a few scrapes and rubs lately...east central Ms. Watched a 6 point yesterday morning looking for a doe.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Seadonist said:


> Went to the lease today and I was happy to find 4 new scrapes on the edges of one of my food plots. Things should start to heat up in the next few weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting ready to roll back to VA, will be back after Christmas. Talking to the biologist the RUT should be picking up here in Southeast MS. I'm hoping to see some deer.


----------



## Juneauhunt

The action is exactly on schedule where we are...and will be in all of your locations, too. Our bucks routinely show up at scrapes this week, exactly as they do every single year, and will be chasing this weekend through the 3rd or so......just like they do every single year. Rain or shine, moon or not, warm or cold. 

Ok, give it to me, lol.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Juneauhunt said:


> The action is exactly on schedule where we are...and will be in all of your locations, too. Our bucks routinely show up at scrapes this week, exactly as they do every single year, and will be chasing this weekend through the 3rd or so......just like they do every single year. Rain or shine, moon or not, warm or cold.
> 
> Ok, give it to me, lol.


Good to know. This is my first season hunting public in MS.


----------



## kfilament

Juneauhunt said:


> Like Seadonist said, ours shut down in the snow, but I figured they'd move well a couple days later. I shot a nice buck last month, so this doe was just what I needed Tuesday afternoon. 2nd one with my new E35.


How you like the E35? I got a Synergy last year and love it. So of course I need another one! 

I was in Minnesota last week, not to hunt unfortunately, but of course I see someone killed a 20pt at my local WMA, so I am sure there will be 2,000 people hunting it during the Christmas break. I actually started hunting another bow-only WMA this year and have seen TONS of deer sign and damn near no one else in the woods, but still can't manage to see many deer. They are there, on camera, tracks and scrapes everywhere, deer crap everywhere, but just a very few deer sightings. It's an old river bottom in portions and I think I am just going to have to literally get right on top of the bedding. I was trying to be somewhat cautious and try to catch them moving from there to nearby ag fields in the evenings, but that doesn't seem to be working. Now the duck hunters are blasting away, not sure how that will affect them, or if it really will at all.


----------



## dublelung1

ShootingABN! said:


> Getting ready to roll back to VA, will be back after Christmas. Talking to the biologist the RUT should be picking up here in Southeast MS. I'm hoping to see some deer.


Our chasing/breeding in extreme SE Mississippi won't happen for at least 5-6 more weeks. You'll start seeing scrapes around Christmas and all through January but the last of Jan and first of Feb is when it'll get as close to a real rut as we have. I put cameras on 2 mock scrapes last week and had a couple small bucks pass through but no action yet. I also haven't seen the first real scrape on any of the 3 Greene County properties I hunt.


----------



## Juneauhunt

ShootingABN! said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The action is exactly on schedule where we are...and will be in all of your locations, too. Our bucks routinely show up at scrapes this week, exactly as they do every single year, and will be chasing this weekend through the 3rd or so......just like they do every single year. Rain or shine, moon or not, warm or cold.
> 
> Ok, give it to me, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. This is my first season hunting public in MS.
Click to expand...

This, of course, is in my area (Copiah County). Your rut may occur at a different time. My point was that wherever you are, the rut activity will occur at very near the same time every year.


----------



## Juneauhunt

kfilament said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Seadonist said, ours shut down in the snow, but I figured they'd move well a couple days later. I shot a nice buck last month, so this doe was just what I needed Tuesday afternoon. 2nd one with my new E35.
> 
> 
> 
> How you like the E35? I got a Synergy last year and love it. So of course I need another one!
> 
> I was in Minnesota last week, not to hunt unfortunately, but of course I see someone killed a 20pt at my local WMA, so I am sure there will be 2,000 people hunting it during the Christmas break. I actually started hunting another bow-only WMA this year and have seen TONS of deer sign and damn near no one else in the woods, but still can't manage to see many deer. They are there, on camera, tracks and scrapes everywhere, deer crap everywhere, but just a very few deer sightings. It's an old river bottom in portions and I think I am just going to have to literally get right on top of the bedding. I was trying to be somewhat cautious and try to catch them moving from there to nearby ag fields in the evenings, but that doesn't seem to be working. Now the duck hunters are blasting away, not sure how that will affect them, or if it really will at all.
Click to expand...

I LOVE my E35! I first bought a black one, but this Kuiu Verde was too pretty to pass up, lol. I'm a big Mathews fan, but this bow is a shooter.


----------



## ShootingABN!

That's the thing I'm new to Southeast MS so I can only go by what others to include with the biologist have said. I haven't seen any bucks yet. Have only seen five deer this year since the season opened, no bucks yet. But where they're doe there will soon be bucks.


----------



## Seadonist

They’re moving more. Two bucks shot at our club in the last three days. Both shot around 4:30-ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

ShootingABN! said:


> That's the thing I'm new to Southeast MS so I can only go by what others to include with the biologist have said. I haven't seen any bucks yet. Have only seen five deer this year since the season opened, no bucks yet. But where they're doe there will soon be bucks.


Also check the mdwfp website for it's breeding calendar. Just remember that the chart shows conception dates, so your better activity will be closer to 2 weeks prior. It will get you close. Good luck!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Juneauhunt said:


> Also check the mdwfp website for it's breeding calendar. Just remember that the chart shows conception dates, so your better activity will be closer to 2 weeks prior. It will get you close. Good luck!


Thanks I've spent a ton on their site, also talking to WMA biologist.


----------



## bowjunky39$

Where was it that a 20 point was killed on a WMA here on the Magnolia State?




QUOTE=kfilament;1106745517]How you like the E35? I got a Synergy last year and love it. So of course I need another one! 

I was in Minnesota last week, not to hunt unfortunately, but of course I see someone killed a 20pt at my local WMA, so I am sure there will be 2,000 people hunting it during the Christmas break. I actually started hunting another bow-only WMA this year and have seen TONS of deer sign and damn near no one else in the woods, but still can't manage to see many deer. They are there, on camera, tracks and scrapes everywhere, deer crap everywhere, but just a very few deer sightings. It's an old river bottom in portions and I think I am just going to have to literally get right on top of the bedding. I was trying to be somewhat cautious and try to catch them moving from there to nearby ag fields in the evenings, but that doesn't seem to be working. Now the duck hunters are blasting away, not sure how that will affect them, or if it really will at all.[/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

What's happening over the holidays? I blew it Saturday, took a marginal shot on a doe from about 35 yards. Nocturnal didn't come on, did not find arrow so I assumed I missed. Found blood on the walk out so came back later and trailed her about 300 yards. Blood finally stopped, went back Sunday after church and found nothing. Light showers didn't help any.

Working now, but the boys and I will go back out this evening. These cabinets needing built will just have to wait. Feeling humbled by the mess up Saturday. This is only my third season bowhunting, I was 5 draws for 5 in the freezer until then.


----------



## Seadonist

My son took this doe on Dec 23rd, not 5 minutes after the rain stopped. Took the shot at 7:25 am as she was walking into my large food plot. She went about 60 yards on a heart shot with my .308









I’ll be headed back up to the lease on Thursday, hunting through next Thursday, bow only and looking for rack bucks during the pre rut/ rut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Congrats to you and your son Seadonist! That's what its all about! Can't wait til my little one is old enough to tag along.


----------



## Seadonist

msudawg8087 said:


> Congrats to you and your son Seadonist! That's what its all about! Can't wait til my little one is old enough to tag along.


Thx bro. I’ve been hunting him hard and putting off my hunts to get him one, but like you said, that’s what it’s all about: passing on the tradition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Nice job


----------



## jkm97

Juneauhunt said:


> I LOVE my E35! I first bought a black one, but this Kuiu Verde was too pretty to pass up, lol. I'm a big Mathews fan, but this bow is a shooter.


I briefly owned an E35, killed a 7pt with it, then sold it and kept hunting with stick bows. Now I'm thinking of getting back into compounds and an E35 or Synergy may well be in my future.


----------



## Seadonist

I have always shot Mathews bows but I would definitely give Elite a look the next time I’m in the market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyles

I know where Hoyts on sale 40% off, 3 Hoyts later no mo Mathews!


----------



## MossyMan

We’re starting to see some chasing here in the east central part of the state. Dad shot this one chasing a doe...this buck was a new one as we haven’t had any pics of him.


----------



## jkm97

Nice deer


----------



## Seadonist

MossyMan said:


> We’re starting to see some chasing here in the east central part of the state. Dad shot this one chasing a doe...this buck was a new one as we haven’t had any pics of him.
> View attachment 6347121


What day and time did he shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Saw 4 bucks following does just on the short drive to the camp this morning near Hazlehurst.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

How many of y’all will be in the woods tomorrow? I’ll be there from about lunch till dark, that is if I take enough clothes. It’ll be the coldest weather I’ve hunted in for a long time. Been racking my brain on layering method for tomorrow. I don’t want to sweat walking in and climbing, but I also don’t want to carry an extra 20lbs of clothes either. I think I’ve got it figured out the best way I can. Guess I’d rather carry more than I need than have to leave early for being cold. I’ve got about 40 hot hands I plan to have stuffed in every area I can haha. If y’all get out in it tomorrow or Monday, be careful on the roads. They’ll probably be fine, just watch the bridges and stuff on little country roads. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

I'm gonna go this afternoon, sit from about 3 to dark. Shouldn't be bad for that length of time.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jkm97 said:


> I'm gonna go this afternoon, sit from about 3 to dark. Shouldn't be bad for that length of time.


It shouldn’t be, after some thinking I may wait a little later than lunch for the same reason. Maybe I can get by with a little less since I won’t be there quite as long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

I did just see that wind chills might be from zero to ten...that might be rough.


----------



## ShootingABN!

That's AWESOME! Congratulations! 




Seadonist said:


> My son took this doe on Dec 23rd, not 5 minutes after the rain stopped. Took the shot at 7:25 am as she was walking into my large food plot. She went about 60 yards on a heart shot with my .308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be headed back up to the lease on Thursday, hunting through next Thursday, bow only and looking for rack bucks during the pre rut/ rut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jkm97 said:


> I did just see that wind chills might be from zero to ten...that might be rough.


I didn’t see that... I may add my rain gear with everything else. It’s wind proof. Kinda noisy but I can wear it under a layer to make it quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyles

Gonna be chillie this week! Wear that wool N dont break a sweat!


----------



## ShootingABN!

So... This week the RUT should be on, and COLD in the 20 at night high 40 in daytime.... Time to be in the woods.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

ShootingABN! said:


> So... This week the RUT should be on, and COLD in the 20 at night high 40 in daytime.... Time to be in the woods.


I have to work all week, but I have today to hunt. I’m more excited about hunting today than I usually am about opening day haha. We don’t get these conditions too often down here, so I’m hoping it pays off. I’ll be on a WMA so that will make it a little tougher, but I think I have a few spots picked out that will hopefully produce. If no ones there already, I’m going to a spot that’s a big hardwood creek bottom next to a dense pine thicket. I’ve seen in the past bucks pushing does out into the more open woods from the thickets, I guess they can actually chase better in the less dense woods, not sure. But I’ll be right on the edge so, fingers crossed, they’ll be running around and come out in the little more open for a better shot chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I’m also hoping to catch a buck cruising the down wind side of the thicket scent checking for a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

jkm97 said:


> I did just see that wind chills might be from zero to ten...that might be rough.


Calling for wind chill of 6 degrees on Tuesday where we hunt. I’ll be putting my cold weather gear to the test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I was getting everything ready and quickly realized I didn’t have enough room in my pack for all my clothes. I don’t care for strapping a whole lot of clothes to the outside of my pack and stand, never fails, I’ll rip something, lose something, or get it soaking wet. So I broke out my giant 65L camping pack ha. It’s bright orange so it should be plenty safe as well ha. I’ll probably look like a turtle walking through the woods. Pack looks like it should weigh 50lbs but it’s all clothes so it’s not heavy. I think I’m finally able to see where something like Sitka or First Lite would shine. Lots of warmth in a single, non-marshmallow layer. I could probably ditch my bulky cheaper bibs and about 2 bulky, crappy jackets for one nice set of Sitka or First Lite. I’ve been afraid to spend the money on something that would be too hot for most all of my hunting here in MS, but a day like today, it would shine... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

My orange turtle set up 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEPreacher

Hailey_Phillips said:


> How many of y’all will be in the woods tomorrow? I’ll be there from about lunch till dark, that is if I take enough clothes. It’ll be the coldest weather I’ve hunted in for a long time. Been racking my brain on layering method for tomorrow. I don’t want to sweat walking in and climbing, but I also don’t want to carry an extra 20lbs of clothes either. I think I’ve got it figured out the best way I can. Guess I’d rather carry more than I need than have to leave early for being cold. I’ve got about 40 hot hands I plan to have stuffed in every area I can haha. If y’all get out in it tomorrow or Monday, be careful on the roads. They’ll probably be fine, just watch the bridges and stuff on little country roads. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugghh! This has become my biggest challenge in the past few years... I get worn out from toting clothes & a climber, or trying to wear clothes & walk slowly (hot natured so I still sweat). It's so much hassle that I usually just wind up hunting fixed ladder stands etc... even when I know I'm probably missing out on better locations for mature deer! Perhaps I'm just getting lazy in my old age...?


----------



## Larry brown

I bought my wife the last buddy heater in ms I think!!! She is going tomorrow and Thursday and Friday, I’m here now and got the whole week off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter92

Cousin shot this guy on friday coming to a doe. Shot with a gun. Natchez mississippi


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great deer!


----------



## Seadonist

Good Lord that deer is huge! Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Marian County this morning:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

I shot this delta public land buck the 26th.
Shot him with the old slow Switchback and Easton FMJ's, 32 yard hard quartering away shot, and the Grim Reaper did him in quick!
They are wide open chasing does in the delta right now, I'm hoping to get back to the camp Thursday.


----------



## kfilament

Wow, what a stud! Considering it's on public land makes it even more impressive! I have been close to getting off shots on a few does with my bow, but man, this bow hunting stuff is hard! I think I am finally starting to get better at setting up so that I can be in range. All my old spots were more for rifle hunting, so I would be say, 50-100 yards from where I really thought I might see the deer. Having to be within 30 yards certainly makes it a bit more challenging. Also, using climbing sticks in below freezing temps is hilarious. I feel like I am working with lobster claws. Hoping I can get my first one with a bow this year still.


----------



## Seadonist

Well guys, I didn’t slip any arrows through any rib cages this week but I did put the spot and stalk on a big spike with the .308 after a 15 minute staring contest at 100 yards. 
He saw me but I was down wind of him and I was like a statue when we were staring at each other. He was 3 steps away from the woods, on the edge of a food plot. When he turned and headed for the woods, I dropped to one knee, put the cross hairs on him and let one fly as he was just getting behind the thick cover but he was a second too slow. Dropped him in his tracks. Thought he was a doe from 100 yards but when I got to him I noticed this little spike (Doh!!!!)
Either way, it was exciting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Nice deer guys. Killed this guy with my 7mm-08 yesterday. Got a bow on the way, currently bowless.


----------



## Seadonist

jkm97 said:


> Nice deer guys. Killed this guy with my 7mm-08 yesterday. Got a bow on the way, currently bowless.


9 pt? Nice deer, JK! Being bowless sucks but I have no problems with picking up a rifle when the situation calls for it. Dead deer is mission accomplished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

I hunted this stand Saturday morning and saw 9 does with one forkie chasing. I suggested that my buddy hunt it this week and he shot this yesterday morning. He works harder than anyone at the lease and deserves it.


----------



## jkm97

Seadonist said:


> 9 pt? Nice deer, JK! Being bowless sucks but I have no problems with picking up a rifle when the situation calls for it. Dead deer is mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has a short tenth point in there somewhere. 

Yeah I'm bad about selling and trading, and fairly often find myself in between bows during a season, going from recurves to compounds and back again, lol.


----------



## jkm97

Juneauhunt said:


> I hunted this stand Saturday morning and saw 9 does with one forkie chasing. I suggested that my buddy hunt it this week and he shot this yesterday morning. He works harder than anyone at the lease and deserves it.


Great looking deer


----------



## RandyNight

Y'all did better than my sons and I yesterday. I hunted a lock on I found on public land with no permit number or name on it (I think that is all right to do?) and saw one cruising pretty good with tail up upwind from me. Dunno what had it spooked. One of my sons had a doe bedded down 40 yards from him in a stand we rarely see deer from, later 3 more came by but no good shot chances. Son-in-law killed a nice 10 pt with gun on his farm at 4:30 so we did get to cut up one in the cold.
Weather felt perfect on stand anyway.


----------



## kfilament

Juneauhunt said:


> I hunted this stand Saturday morning and saw 9 does with one forkie chasing. I suggested that my buddy hunt it this week and he shot this yesterday morning. He works harder than anyone at the lease and deserves it.


Nice when it happens that way to good folks, far too often it seems it the folks that do the bare minimum and get lucky by being in the right place at the right time. I have been fortunate enough to get to hunt on a club this year a few times and they have a good many box stands, but they also have some ladders for bow hunting, which is what I have been doing there. Every time I get in one I am amazed at the work put in to cutting shooting lanes and putting hangers for your bow in the tree, great setups. Apparently there is one guy on their club who does all that. I really need to get that guy a gift of some sort.


----------



## Seadonist

jkm97 said:


> Has a short tenth point in there somewhere.
> 
> Yeah I'm bad about selling and trading, and fairly often find myself in between bows during a season, going from recurves to compounds and back again, lol.


Haha... yeah, I absolutely will not make an equipment change during the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Seadonist said:


> Haha... yeah, I absolutely will not make an equipment change during the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never was able to get my broadheads to hit with field points, did some extensive tuning with local tech, thinking I might need to go to a less stiff spine. I have a dozen new arrows just sitting there all shiny and its all I can do to not crack that egg before the season is over! 

My first bow was a Hoyt Katera with 70lb limbs, so I was shooting 28" ACCs 3-60 (340 spine). I got an Elite Synergy with 60lb limbs, so shooting the same arrows out of that. They are too stiff according to most charts, and on the scale I am actually only pulling about 58 lbs. I have some new 400 spine 5mm FMJs I am going to try for next season, hopefully that will allow me to get rid of that 3-4" difference in broadheads vs. field points.


----------



## Seadonist

Still not rutting in Marion County. Anyone in the same general vicinity seeing any rut type behavior?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

The orange army is in full effect last week and weekend. Hoping to go again before the weekend crowd. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Seadonist

ShootingABN! said:


> The orange army is in full effect last week and weekend. Hoping to go again before the weekend crowd. Good luck everyone.


Yep. All the gun hunters in my club drove our deer to almost strictly nocturnal patterns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Seadonist said:


> Yep. All the gun hunters in my club drove our deer to almost strictly nocturnal patterns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last few seasons I have seen a lot of deer the last 2 weekends of the season. Seems they get hunted hard around New Years then stay shell shocked for about two weeks, then the 15-31st I see a good bit more movement bc most folks have given up around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

kfilament said:


> The last few seasons I have seen a lot of deer the last 2 weekends of the season. Seems they get hunted hard around New Years then stay shell shocked for about two weeks, then the 15-31st I see a good bit more movement bc most folks have given up around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s funny that you say that. It was the same way for me last year. Killed all my deer the last 3 weeks of the season last year. 

Looks like they’re out during shooting hours during bow season, shut down once rifle starts and then come back out after rifle season ends. With such liberal rifle seasons in the south, I guess that’s just the way it is.

Side note: me and a buddy are starting to research a Missouri bow hunt for next season. Looking at Union Ridge in northern Missouri, just south of the Iowa border. Maybe we can get a big boy up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

Seadonist said:


> It’s funny that you say that. It was the same way for me last year. Killed all my deer the last 3 weeks of the season last year.
> 
> Looks like they’re out during shooting hours during bow season, shut down once rifle starts and then come back out after rifle season ends. With such liberal rifle seasons in the south, I guess that’s just the way it is.
> 
> Side note: me and a buddy are starting to research a Missouri bow hunt for next season. Looking at Union Ridge in northern Missouri, just south of the Iowa border. Maybe we can get a big boy up there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Tombstone Creek Outfitters in the northwest Missouri. I went last year and had several buddies go back this year. It’s a semi guided hunt which was pretty cool. It’s not a wine n dine kinda place which I liked because it keeps the cost down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Saw 10 does yesterday but no bucks...with all those ladies a buck should appear at any moment


----------



## Seadonist

Curtdawg88 said:


> Check out Tombstone Creek Outfitters in the northwest Missouri. I went last year and had several buddies go back this year. It’s a semi guided hunt which was pretty cool. It’s not a wine n dine kinda place which I liked because it keeps the cost down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-4. Thanks for the tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popeyoung9

Well per the py whitetail book all time entries, Buffalo county #1, Waupaca county #2, Shawnawo county #3... all other states in all other counties suck hind tit. Dont look beyond your nose.


----------



## .270Ruger

Is there any public land to hunt in the Houston Mississippi/Chickasaw area?


----------



## kfilament

https://mdwfp.maps.arcgis.com/apps/...999999,-88.827354540499996,34.097174165500000

Chickasaw WMA


----------



## .270Ruger

kfilament said:


> https://mdwfp.maps.arcgis.com/apps/...999999,-88.827354540499996,34.097174165500000
> 
> Chickasaw WMA


Thank you


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

75 degrees yesterday, snowing today..... makes perfect sense...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

This guy showed up Sunday morning and then again yesterday morning. I’m in the ground blind right now, hoping he comes in two days in a row 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Just enough white stuff between the rows to make 'em stay home from work. But not me since I am the boss. :rain:


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

RandyNight said:


> Just enough white stuff between the rows to make 'em stay home from work. But not me since I am the boss. :rain:


Haha it ain’t sticking to nothing down here in Wesson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .270Ruger

Here’s one my father in law shot the other day.


----------



## jkm97

Nice deer!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Hoping to get out again soon.


----------



## Seadonist

Wow, great deer!! Score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

You fellas better make sure your base layers are washed and ready to go for the next couple days haha. I’ve been enjoying this cold weather to hunt in this year, seems like we usually sweat all season! Awesome deer for your paw-n-law .270! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Friend of mine shot this one last week I haven’t scored him yet but I’ll get it done when I finish the Euro. 14 points, 22” spread


----------



## Seadonist

Nice rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Well, I shot a nice sow yesterday afternoon and ran out of time before I could recover her. Trailed her for probably 150 yards. I knew the shot was good when I let the Rage Extreme fly. Complete pass through at 20 yards, but I was VERY surprised at the lack of blood. Went back today and trailed her from 10:00 am to almost 2:00. Blood was sparse mostly and decent in some spots and I found chunks of lung on multiple twigs. When I go down into the really nasty bottom, I started to notice fresh blood but I kept going. Eventually I got close enough to hear her breathing hard and her piglets snorting, but I could only see a few yards through the thick brush and as I would get closer, she would push out. I backed out and will try again in a few days.








Pic shows my arrow at the moment of impact. I’m very happy with the shot but just can’t understand how she’s still alive???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Hailey_Phillips said:


> You fellas better make sure your base layers are washed and ready to go for the next couple days haha. I’ve been enjoying this cold weather to hunt in this year, seems like we usually sweat all season! Awesome deer for your paw-n-law .270!


I tried it yesterday. Just had to see what it was like with a bit of snow on the ground since we rarely get the chance. 22° with north wind. With UA base layers, other layers and my son's hand-me-up coveralls that he outgrew in his upper teens I wasn't too cold. Thin socks on first with hot hands stuck to toes, then wool BPS lifetime socks. Cheap local purchased balaclava. Was sitting on edge of brushy open clearing in woods on public land. Saw 3 at 150 yards about 4:00. Then about 4:30 hears something and it was 5 slickheads walking in and punching through the snow and ice. Stopped under some small oaks at 40 yards. I drew and was getting pin on a big one, but having doubts because of the shot I last made at about 35 with no recovery. Suddenly they all spooked and gave me tails up. I am used to hunting that area in the trees so it was a good and fun experience anyway.

We just not for this weather. CNC router acting up this morning in shop, 20 hp air compressor not wanting to run full speed.. we moving slow.


----------



## RandyNight

One of my employee's uncle was rabbit hunting at Dahomey WMA yesterday and killed 3 hogs. My guy helped them cut them up and they were full of worms. Shorter fat worms in the guts and spaghetti looking worms in the meat. GW hauled them to Grenada for further investigation. 
They said hogs stuck out like sore thumbs in the snow.


----------



## kfilament

Went out this AM to collect a setup I had left out on public land most of the season. To my surprise it was still there! To further my surprise I actually saw a buck around 10 AM. He was probably 150 yards away and I didn't have my bow anyway, this place is bow only otherwise I would have certainly had a rifle of some sort. I don't think he ever saw me so I watched him feed for a while. Nice to see a buck on public though!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Woke up to the ice. School canceled so staying at home with the little one.


----------



## Seadonist

ShootingABN! said:


> Woke up to the ice. School canceled so staying at home with the little one.


Same here, and school canceled again tomorrow. Me and the three again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Well I went out this afternoon for what may very well be my last sit of the year, and unfortunately had to come home early due to a killer headache. Looks like rain next weekend, that mixed with family duties makes me think this was my last hoo-rah. Had a pretty good season though, one doe from my saddle. Saw lots of dear early season until the orange army came about. Got to test out my ‘cold’ weather hunting gear this year in some nasty temps only to find out it’s not all that great ha, so I may upgrade before next season. I know this thread dies down a good bit in the off season, so y’all try and keep it alive with sheds, turkeys, or food plot stuff ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Yeah the weather is looking pretty crummy for the last weekend, but I had to miss the last two being out of town, so I will be out there. I got a new tree umbrella this year and haven't had to use it yet, might go just to see how that thing works and how much of a pain in the rear it is to set up.


----------



## RandyNight

But they have been moving mid day. My wife was returning to the Delta from Jackson last week early afternoon and saw a lot of deer along 49 and 12. She even stopped to watch some and sent me a message that we needed to be hunting! I told her that was the first time she ever has told me we "needed to be hunting"!!. She said save the message it may be the only one like it.


----------



## RandyNight

Anyone else gonna make one more try this afternoon? We working half day then heading out. That's the good thing or bad thing about being self-employed. Can take off, but will have to make it up. Looks like it will be a beautiful evening, anyway.


----------



## ShootingABN!

What's on for this weekend?


----------



## Juneauhunt

ShootingABN! said:


> What's on for this weekend?


Not deer hunting, for most of the state.


----------



## Seadonist

We go until Feb 15 in SE region. Hunted this morning: NOTHING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Seadonist said:


> We go until Feb 15 in SE region. Hunted this morning: NOTHING
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have wondered why y'all have smaller bag on does than rest of state but longer season?


----------



## Juneauhunt

Seadonist said:


> We go until Feb 15 in SE region. Hunted this morning: NOTHING
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I miss the extension by just a few miles in Walthall. Mornings with a full moon are rough.


----------



## ShootingABN!

I might go kick some brush tomorrow in the middle of the day.


----------



## Seadonist

RandyNight said:


> I have wondered why y'all have smaller bag on does than rest of state but longer season?


I agree. Seems counterintuitive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Beautiful afternoon to be in a tree. I saw nothing but one my twins made a 47 yard double lung shot on a doe. Down in 50 yards. Great finish to season on public land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Seems like the last hunt usually ends with good results. Congrats to you and your boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

I've been chasing this guy from the first day of bow season, finally got my chance yesterday and almost blew it! He came in from the right and behind me, at about 10 yards I lifted my bow from the hanger and bumped it, he froze then walked away the direction he came from, I have no shot in that direction. I was ready to disconnect my harness and jump from the stand, all the hours on the stand over the season gone, it just walked away. I hung in and in about 20 minutes he came back through from a different direction and gave me a shot, a great finish to a great season for me, opened with a good 8 in velvet and this guy the day before it ended.

Lauderdale county









View attachment 6385783


----------



## ShootingABN!

Beautiful Buck! congratulations.


----------



## Seadonist

Way to hang in there Mac!!! I’ll bet all the time on stand made all the more rewarding once you finally put him down! Congrats on a nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondavirg

Great buck!


----------



## kfilament

Man, nice deer! That would have been a long off-season if he hadn't come back through!


----------



## .270Ruger

Here’s one my father in law shot the last day of hunting season.


----------



## ShootingABN!

I heard they were chasing this morning. Hunting club member got one. Southeast zone.


----------



## Seadonist

Wow!! Secondary rut maybe??? I had them chasing from 1/2 - 1/11








Southeast zone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Maybe.....


----------



## Seadonist

Which county?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Seems like we might get a new tagging/reporting bill passed. I haven't read them, but I know there are a few being debated. I would love a tagging system. I am not really sure why anyone would oppose it, other than people who want to kill more than the legal limit.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Seadonist said:


> Which county?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vancleave


----------



## Jimmy Ivy

First 3-d shoot of the year at Laurel,MS Feb. 3. Gonna be cool but should be fun.


----------



## Seadonist

Jimmy Ivy said:


> First 3-d shoot of the year at Laurel,MS Feb. 3. Gonna be cool but should be fun.


Where can I go to get involved in a 3D league in the area. I live in Nola but I don’t think we have any leagues here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Seadonist said:


> Jimmy Ivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First 3-d shoot of the year at Laurel,MS Feb. 3. Gonna be cool but should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I go to get involved in a 3D league in the area. I live in Nola but I don’t think we have any leagues here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm FROM Nola, but live in Abita. I look all the time, but can't find anything close.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Btw, we chased this one all year in Copiah, but knuckleheads had to check cameras every 15 minutes and kept him nocturnal. Biggest on camera in 10 years.


----------



## Jimmy Ivy

3-d shoot schedule is at Mississippi archery association web sight. There are a few shoots in South MS. I don't know about Louisianna but maybe some one will have a answer.


----------



## Seadonist

Juneauhunt said:


> Btw, we chased this one all year in Copiah, but knuckleheads had to check cameras every 15 minutes and kept him nocturnal. Biggest on camera in 10 years.


You guys may all need to pitch in and pony up for a cellular cam. Four of us did this at my club and we all got pics emailed to us and only went to the cam when the batteries died. Stud of a buck by the way! I assume he’s still walking around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Thanks Jimmy, I’ll check into it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampDog32

From what I am told by my co-worker, there is a Shooting League at Louisiana Outdoors in Pearl River. Not sure of days or times. I will call next week to confirm.


----------



## Seadonist

SwampDog32 said:


> From what I am told by my co-worker, there is a Shooting League at Louisiana Outdoors in Pearl River. Not sure of days or times. I will call next week to confirm.


I don’t think it’s off the ground just yet. I was there last week and the bow tech (Travis???) told me that they were working to get a shoot started.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Wow, that's a nice one. I have heard of a quite a few clubs either a) banning them, or b) requiring them to be cellular like seadonist recommended. That way everyone gets the pics. Obviously works better with smaller clubs with like minded hunters. Be hard to implement in some clubs for sure.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Seadonist said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, we chased this one all year in Copiah, but knuckleheads had to check cameras every 15 minutes and kept him nocturnal. Biggest on camera in 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys may all need to pitch in and pony up for a cellular cam. Four of us did this at my club and we all got pics emailed to us and only went to the cam when the batteries died. Stud of a buck by the way! I assume he’s still walking around?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We have 2 cellulars...and about 12 others.

Anyway, I assume he is still alive, as no neighbor claimed to kill him, and they would, believe me. This is another one we've chased for 3 years and is still out there.


----------



## Creefer17

Probably not the place to do this so forgive me if it’s not. Anyone around Warren County or not too far of a drive from Vicksburg have any openings for a lease? Me and a buddy are looking to get into a lease, preferably bowhunting mainly, for the 2018-2019 season. Turkey hunting is a HUGE plus. Please PM me with info. Thank you.


----------



## Larry brown

Seadonist said:


> I don’t think it’s off the ground just yet. I was there last week and the bow tech (Travis???) told me that they were working to get a shoot started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Here is a calendar of what I know about. We are working on getting the field built back up at Percy Quinn park and have a good 3D course outside of liberty ms backwoods outdoor. I’ll have to get the Facebook page for a buddy that post stuff if you have Facebook. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Creefer17 said:


> Probably not the place to do this so forgive me if it’s not. Anyone around Warren County or not too far of a drive from Vicksburg have any openings for a lease? Me and a buddy are looking to get into a lease, preferably bowhunting mainly, for the 2018-2019 season. Turkey hunting is a HUGE plus. Please PM me with info. Thank you.


That's like asking if anyone has a spare unicorn they're not using, lol.


----------



## Seadonist

Larry brown said:


> Here is a calendar of what I know about. We are working on getting the field built back up at Percy Quinn park and have a good 3D course outside of liberty ms backwoods outdoor. I’ll have to get the Facebook page for a buddy that post stuff if you have Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually signed up on their website so I should start getting notifications but I appreciate the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Seadonist said:


> Actually signed up on their website so I should start getting notifications but I appreciate the help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal. I will post any I know of. 
Here is another one. 
http://visitscenicrivers.com/calendar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN

Larry brown said:


> ---- We are working on getting the field built back up at Percy Quinn park---
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good news, Larry. Thanks for helping keep field alive. The late Jim McCrory of Greenwood shot the first ever 550 field round at State Field at Percy Quinn in 1977, first year for the "new" face that we still shoot today. Here's hoping you can one day match Jim's score on the same range.


----------



## Larry brown

TNMAN said:


> That's good news, Larry. Thanks for helping keep field alive. The late Jim McCrory of Greenwood shot the first ever 550 field round at State Field at Percy Quinn in 1977, first year for the "new" face that we still shoot today. Here's hoping you can one day match Jim's score on the same range.


Thanks my friend!!! I am new to field, we are going to incorporate some 3D but keep field alive. It’s a different time for archery now you have to do it all to keep everyone involved!! I live archery anything that I can shoot my bow at!!! I will keep you updated on what’s going on!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seminolewind75!

Fine bucks come out of the Vicksburg area


----------



## Daddymac

Add to your list of 3D shoots the state games of MS in June. I think the dates are the 16th & 17th, they are held in Meridian, they also have field archery. Check out the web site for all the details


----------



## Chop1

Hoping someone here on the Ms bowhunting page can help me out. Been looking for a shop that has an evolve 35 for a while now................nothing. Also considering a bowtech bt mag.............................still nothing. If you know a shop that has one from Jackson to the coast, let me know please.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Chop1 said:


> Hoping someone here on the Ms bowhunting page can help me out. Been looking for a shop that has an evolve 35 for a while now................nothing. Also considering a bowtech bt mag.............................still nothing. If you know a shop that has one from Jackson to the coast, let me know please.


McCoys in AL carries Bowtech. I don't know how far that is for you. I'm in Biloxi and new to MS. Good luck?


----------



## Chop1

ShootingABN! said:


> McCoys in AL carries Bowtech. I don't know how far that is for you. I'm in Biloxi and new to MS. Good luck?


I will look them up and see how far away they are. Also will have to call ahead to see if they have one. Most dealers don't stock the longer ata bows. I am a couple hrs north if you near columbia Thanks!


----------



## ShootingABN!

McCoy Outdoor Company
mccoyoutdoorco.com
3498 Spring Hill Ave, Mobile, AL 36608 · 
(251) 473-1080

They're on Facebook to.

The website doesn't have the new Bowtechs listed. They have the Realm and RealmX, so they may have the one you're looking for in stock.


----------



## mitchell

CDW in Mississippi. Not good news.


----------



## Seadonist

Saw that yesterday. Very bad news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

mitchell said:


> CDW in Mississippi. Not good news.


Yep, this could be bad


----------



## ShootingABN!

CWD oh snap....


----------



## Jimmy Ivy

Probably going to be some big changes made. I read a little on cwd but I'm not sure the biologist even know all the problems it will cause. It seems most states go in and try to kill a pile of deer from the affected area to keep it from spreading. It makes me wonder how safe it is to eat the meat of deer. Maybe someone will figure it out.


----------



## Seadonist

I think corn will be illegal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

A friend of mine told me of a few killed up around the delta I believe that he thought they had cwd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Ivy

If baiting is illegal the state better get some more wardens. We got some big money people around east central MS that think they know whats best for everybody. We do have lots of people on year round feeding programs. I hate to see a disease come in and change it all but it is what it is.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Yep I'm from VA. Never could bait and hunt. But could feed before the season. Once CWD got them scared//// Even stopped all liquid natural deer peep scents. Only can use synthetic.


----------



## kfilament

Didn't know we had so many deer biologists in MS, they have already got it all figured out on Facebook! Regarding CWD, it was only a matter of time before it appeared here. No idea what they can do to minimize it's impact, but good luck getting people to stop feeding deer in MS. Also, expect to see a TON of deer carcasses next season, as I imagine a lot of folks will be afraid to eat them, so they will just cut heads off and leave the entire deer.


----------



## jkm97

Any updates?


----------



## Seadonist

Personally, I think outlawing corn is a good idea, CWD or not. I think it leads to a lot of nocturnal patterns and getting rid of it levels the playing field


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Seadonist said:


> Personally, I think outlawing corn is a good idea, CWD or not. I think it leads to a lot of nocturnal patterns and getting rid of it levels the playing field
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I wish we could turn back the clock to the days before everybody put a feeder in each deer field.


----------



## Daddymac

Seadonist said:


> Personally, I think outlawing corn is a good idea, CWD or not. I think it leads to a lot of nocturnal patterns and getting rid of it levels the playing field
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not trying to be ugly, but, how does that level the playing field if it is legal for everyone to use it? As far as I'm concerned the field is level if it is legal for all, if you choose not to use, that's just your choice. I don't know how many tax dollars are generated from the sale of corn in this state every hunting season, or how many farmers benefit from the sales, but if we stop it I'm sure our car tags will go up along with state income taxes to cover it, and don't forget the federal money that the farmers will need to cover loss of income. 

Ok, some of that was facetious, and just being the devils advocate, but it would have some impact.

Think about it.


----------



## Seadonist

Daddymac said:


> Not trying to be ugly, but, how does that level the playing field if it is legal for everyone to use it? As far as I'm concerned the field is level if it is legal for all, if you choose not to use, that's just your choice. I don't know how many tax dollars are generated from the sale of corn in this state every hunting season, or how many farmers benefit from the sales, but if we stop it I'm sure our car tags will go up along with state income taxes to cover it, and don't forget the federal money that the farmers will need to cover loss of income.
> 
> Ok, some of that was facetious, and just being the devils advocate, but it would have some impact.
> 
> Think about it.


No offense taken as I know the use of corn in deer hunting is a hot button issue for hunters. And you’re correct, if it’s legal for all then the playing field is level and I probably chose the wrong analogy in this case. But from what I’ve witnessed with the use of corn is that it has a real effect on deer going nocturnal (along with hunting pressure but there’s nothing we can do about that) when they can hit the corn all night and fatten up after we’ve headed back to camp. And if everyone around me is using corn and the deer prefer it to other primary food sources, then I feel that I have to use corn also to attract deer, even though I prefer not to. I’m not trying to say that hunting over corn makes anyone a lesser hunter but when I can’t rely on bait to bring a deer within bow range, it makes me a better hunter because I’m forced to learn their natural behaviors and their natural habits and be better at predicting there movements. Like I said, I don’t want to come across like I’m looking down on anyone because I do believe that if the law says that hunting a certain way is legal, then it’s legal but it wouldn’t bother me if the use of corn was not legal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Daddymac said:


> Not trying to be ugly, but, how does that level the playing field if it is legal for everyone to use it? As far as I'm concerned the field is level if it is legal for all, if you choose not to use, that's just your choice. I don't know how many tax dollars are generated from the sale of corn in this state every hunting season, or how many farmers benefit from the sales, but if we stop it I'm sure our car tags will go up along with state income taxes to cover it, and don't forget the federal money that the farmers will need to cover loss of income.
> 
> Ok, some of that was facetious, and just being the devils advocate, but it would have some impact.
> 
> Think about it.


The amount of tax dollars generated is negligible. The corn is probably not even grown in MS. One of the LAST group of individuals I am worried about in the state of MS is farmers. You want to have your eyes opened, go ahead and check out the amount of federal subsidies some of those cats are taking in every year. Furthermore, go look at who some of it is disbursed to, many of them haven't seen a farm in a decade, much less worked on one. But I digress. 

IMO baiting is not a positive for the animal. If we have a drought and/or we started seeing emaciated deer wandering the woods, then sure, let's consider it. But there is plenty for a deer to eat in most areas. Like Seadonist said, that doesn't mean I don't understand why the proliferation of feeders has happened. If you own a small track of land and the guy next to you is blasting corn 24/7 then you probably have to consider it. I have hunted farms that had feeders, and just real talk, I don't like the experience. Would I complain if I killed a 160" with his head in a pile of corn? Probably not, but that hasn't happened yet so I am gonna stay on my high horse. :shade:


----------



## jkm97

Ethical arguments about baiting aside, there is no doubt it spreads disease, so if CWD is a real threat a baiting ban has to be considered. It is my understanding that it already has been implemented in a five county area around where the infected deer were found.


----------



## Daddymac

Seadonist said:


> No offense taken as I know the use of corn in deer hunting is a hot button issue for hunters. And you’re correct, if it’s legal for all then the playing field is level and I probably chose the wrong analogy in this case. But from what I’ve witnessed with the use of corn is that it has a real effect on deer going nocturnal (along with hunting pressure but there’s nothing we can do about that) when they can hit the corn all night and fatten up after we’ve headed back to camp. And if everyone around me is using corn and the deer prefer it to other primary food sources, then I feel that I have to use corn also to attract deer, even though I prefer not to. I’m not trying to say that hunting over corn makes anyone a lesser hunter but when I can’t rely on bait to bring a deer within bow range, it makes me a better hunter because I’m forced to learn their natural behaviors and their natural habits and be better at predicting there movements. Like I said, I don’t want to come across like I’m looking down on anyone because I do believe that if the law says that hunting a certain way is legal, then it’s legal but it wouldn’t bother me if the use of corn was not legal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, and thanks for being a good sport and understanding the post. 

I hunt in a club and I also have a 160 acre lease I hunt exclusively, on the 160 I went for three consecutive years without putting out a kernel of corn. I continued to plant my usual winter rye, wheat, and oat mixture in six different fields across the property. I saw fewer deer by far, and when I killed one, it had been eating corn somewhere, so I also feel forced into using corn. You are correct about it being a "Hot Button Issue", because the use of corn has valid arguments both ways, it just depends which side of the fence your on, or you could be like me and straddle the fence, but then your nurts just get hung in the wire.


----------



## Daddymac

Jackson – The Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks will host a public meeting to discuss Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) at the Mississippi Museum of Natural Science in Jackson on Thursday, February 22 at 6:30 p.m. In addition to providing more information about the disease, MDWFP personnel will discuss Mississippi’s CWD Response Plan. Biologists and Law Enforcement officials will be available to answer questions. 

This was copied from the MDWFP web site.


----------



## Seadonist

Thanks for the update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Anyone planning on attending? I am going to make the drive if I can get away from work early enough.


----------



## Seadonist

Want to but I’ve got a parent’s meeting for my daughter’s First Communion at 7:00 tomorrow night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshtregre

MS department of health says don't eat the deer in the CWD zone. This is getting bad quick.


----------



## jkm97

Joshtregre said:


> MS department of health says don't eat the deer in the CWD zone. This is getting bad quick.


You'd have to be crazy to eat an animal infected with a prion based disease, a little gray matter or spinal fluid leaking in the meat could conceivably transmit the disease.


----------



## Seadonist

Pulled from MWFPD official CWD response protocol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawdad

Who said using corn to bait deer is legal in MS?

from the MDWFP website: "It is illegal to hunt or trap any wild animal or wild bird with the aid of bait. Liquid scents may be used. Electrically operated calling or sound-reproducing devices may be used for hunting nuisance animals and crow only."


----------



## Daddymac

crawdad said:


> Who said using corn to bait deer is legal in MS?
> 
> from the MDWFP website: "It is illegal to hunt or trap any wild animal or wild bird with the aid of bait. Liquid scents may be used. Electrically operated calling or sound-reproducing devices may be used for hunting nuisance animals and crow only."


This is only part of the rule, the whole thing is to long to post here, you actually have to dig around some to find it.

RULE 2.4 SUPPLEMENTAL FEEDING OF WILD ANIMALS OUTSIDE OF WILDLIFE
ENCLOSURES. 
C. Supplemental Feeding of Wild Animals: It shall be lawful to feed wild animals, year
round, on private lands subject to the following restrictions:
1. Feed may only be provided from above ground covered feeders or stationary
spin cast feeders.
2. Any type of feed or food product may be used in feeders:
3. Feeders may be placed no closer than 100 yards from the outermost boundary
of an area of sole ownership or exclusive hunting rights.
4. Feed may not be poured, piled, or placed directly on the ground.
D. Supplemental Feeding During Any Hunting Season:
From the opening day of deer archery season to the close of the spring turkey
season, hunters must be no less than 100 yards away from any feed, or a feeder which contains
feed.

E. This Regulation Does Not Apply To:
1. Food plots, standing crops, grain crops properly shucked on the field where
grown, or grains found scattered solely as the result of normal agricultural planting or harvesting.


----------



## crawdad

Daddymac,

Thank you, very helpful. I have been trying to stay away from feeders used by people I hunt with. This clarifies the law for me.


----------



## Seadonist

Anyone attend the CWD meeting last night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshtregre

You can watch it on MS wildlife and fisheries facebook page


----------



## Daddymac

About two hours long, hate I missed meeting, will watch as soon as I can, glad they post so we can see later.


----------



## .270Ruger

I hope this one is still around this coming deer season.


----------



## Alex_Holliman

Anyone know of any local 3d shoots going on around Mississippi? I'm in Tupelo and would like to see what is out there. I went to Foley and it was awesome but I can't swing the rest of ASA because of time and money.


----------



## Daddymac

This is a copy and paste from another site, so I don't know the accuracy but it's a start.

Don't forget about the State Games of Mississippi 3D/Field shoot held in Meridian in June.

2018 MS Archery Schedule and Pro/Am

Feb 3 Laurel Bowhunters
Feb 3 Backwoods Archery
Feb 10 Central MS club shoot
Feb 10 Yazoo Bowhunters
Feb 10 Queen City Bowhunters
Feb 17 Liberty Hills ASA (Ms, Tn, Ar)
Feb 17 Mobile Bowhunters 
Feb 22 - 25 Foley, AL
Mar 3 Grenada ASA
Mar 3 3 Creeks 
Mar 10 Central MS ASA (Ms, La, Al)
Mar 10 Little River Bowmen
Mar 10 Yazoo Bowhunters
Mar 17 Woods, Wheels, & Water Outdoors
Mar 22 - 25 Uchee Creek, AL
Mar 31 Mobile Bowhunters
Apr 6 - 8 Paris, TX
Apr 7 Yazoo Bowhunters
Apr 7 Laurel Bowhunters 
Apr 14 Liberty Hills ASA ( Ms, Tn, Ar)
Apr 15 3 Creeks
Apr 21-22 Warrior Bonfire
Apr 22 Queen City Bowhunters 
Apr 27 - 29 Appling, GA
May 5 Grenada Josh Anderson Benefit for Hope Outdoors
May 5 Yazoo Bowhunters
May 5 Laurel Bowhunters 
May 12 Woods, Wheels &Water Outdoors
May 19-20 Central MS ASA (Ms, Al, La)
May 20 Mobile Bowhunters 
May 26 Percy Quinn Archer Club ( Field Archery)
May 31- Jun 3 London, KY
Jun 3 Little River Bowmen
Jun 9 Grenada ASA
Jun 9-10 TBA
Jun 16 Central MS 
Jun 16 Yazoo Bowhunters
Jun 16-17 State Games
Jun 23 Liberty Hills - Team Shoot
Jun 23 3 Creeks
Jun 29 - Jul 1 Metropolis, IL
Jul 7 Little River Bowmen 
Jul 14-15 Central MS ASA State
Jul 14 Woods, Wheels & Water Outdoors 
Jul 21 Queen City Bowhunters 
Jul 28 Mobile Bowhunters 
Aug 2 - 5 Cullman, AL
Aug 11 3 Creeks
Aug 18 MAA Championship @ Percy Quinn Archery Club (Shotgun start)
Aug 25-26 TBA @ Grenada


----------



## Daddymac

Alright Mississippi bowhunters what are you doing? Turkey hunting, fishing, suffering from deerpression, building up brownie points? Lets hear it. I am starting to do stand maintenance and logging all the honey do projects/brownie points I can stand at one time. Hurry up September!


----------



## Seadonist

Daddymac said:


> Alright Mississippi bowhunters what are you doing? Turkey hunting, fishing, suffering from deerpression, building up brownie points? Lets hear it. I am starting to do stand maintenance and logging all the honey do projects/brownie points I can stand at one time. Hurry up September!


Hahaaaa.... same here. Just a brownie point machine right now also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Brownies are on front burner, and catching up at work. Haven't even got stands out of the woods yet. Saturdays been full or pouring down rain in the delta.


----------



## Daddymac

RandyNight said:


> Brownies are on front burner, and catching up at work. Haven't even got stands out of the woods yet. Saturdays been full or pouring down rain in the delta.


Wont be long it will be time to put them up again, I try to get mine up late August early September, it will be here before you know it.


----------



## kfilament

Got a new (to me) camera for an upcoming backpacking/running trip in Colorado. Took it out for some practice Sunday afternoon during the rain storm. Went and drove around some of my deer hunting spots on the National Forrest and I'll be damned if I didn't see a ton of deer right in the middle of the day. Not sure if the front moving through had them on their feet or what, but I saw several groups. They are easy to spot right now with everything so green they nearly look red.


----------



## jkm97

kfilament said:


> Got a new (to me) camera for an upcoming backpacking/running trip in Colorado. Took it out for some practice Sunday afternoon during the rain storm. Went and drove around some of my deer hunting spots on the National Forrest and I'll be damned if I didn't see a ton of deer right in the middle of the day. Not sure if the front moving through had them on their feet or what, but I saw several groups. They are easy to spot right now with everything so green they nearly look red.


I went for a run this afternoon and was struck by the massive number of deer tracks I came across since the rain. It really got them moving.


----------



## RandyNight

Shooting this afternoon at 40 yards. Using Maxima Reds 350. I have the oldest arrow that has a vane tore, so I took a razor knife and trimmed the jagged edge off and left about half the vane. Three times that arrow went into the same hole shooting 3 shot groups. Other arrows not nearly as consistent. I always shoot this arrow first, and it is also the most used of all arrows. What is happening? Is that arrow tuned better? Is the first shot of the group usually better? I am not into all the arrow tuning, do not know that much about it.


----------



## RandyNight

By no stretch saying I am a good shot, I have only been shooting 3.5 years and have an old bow. Just kinda freaky the way this arrow shoots.


----------



## DwayneEnsign

RandyNight said:


> By no stretch saying I am a good shot, I have only been shooting 3.5 years and have an old bow. Just kinda freaky the way this arrow shoots.


Doesn't take much to stabilize a field point. Won't be so impressed with group if you put a broadhead on the end of an arrow with a partial fletching. Can't say why that arrow groups better than the others, but interesting observation.


----------



## RandyNight

Anyone applying for an public waters alligator permit planning on using a bow? Or is rod and reel preferred?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey Agent

RandyNight said:


> Anyone applying for an public waters alligator permit planning on using a bow? Or is rod and reel preferred?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rod and Reel all the way! Now crossbow is great when you hook up the a large gator, but the thing is once you put an arrow in its your gator. with rod n reel get him to the boat not what your looking for cut the line all's good.


----------



## RandyNight

Turkey Agent said:


> Rod and Reel all the way! Now crossbow is great when you hook up the a large gator, but the thing is once you put an arrow in its your gator. with rod n reel get him to the boat not what your looking for cut the line all's good.


I hear ya. Makes sense, and you have a chance also with gators that are below the surface our of sight. I have never been on a gator hunt yet, did not get drawn last year. Have some friends that use rod and reel and some crossbow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Mississippi Bowhunters, don't forget the State games of MS 3D and field shoot next weekend 16 & 17. I know it's fathers day so bring the wife and kids, follow the link for more info, hope to see you there.

https://www.stategamesofms.org/sports/individual-sports/archery/


----------



## ShootingABN!

Anybody know where turkeys are on public land central to south that can hook a brother up. Blast me a PM. I had a ruff spring.... 70 hours only heard several birds only gobbled 4 times on the limb.... Even late season.

Thanks


----------



## RandyNight

Who got drawn on the first gator drawing? Out of our group of 6 we got 3 tags. One was our most passionate gator hunter, another one one of the guys father-in-law who does not hunt or fish but has the alligator bug, the third one of my 16 yo twins.


----------



## Seadonist

Guys, I know this isn’t the “official” place for a post like this but I wanted to let anyone know who might be interested that we have a couple openings in our hunting club. Lease is just south of Columbia, mostly pine woods (8-15 yrs old), hard bottoms and cutovers (8 yrs old). Food plots in place. Each member gets about 100 acres to hunt, is responsible for their own food plots and can hang/ erect as many stands as they would like. Plenty of established and maintained roads on the lease. We hunt MS laws. 
Power and water supplied to bunkhouse via generator and cistern. Family friendly club and spouses/ kids hunt free. Club consists mostly of rifle hunters bow hunting is welcome (I hunt 99% bow). 
Deer, turkey and hogs on lease (although hog sightings are almost zero so far this year).









If anyone is interested or has any questions, give me a call or shoot me a text. 504-432-9125


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

hey guys !! sorry I havent been on in a ***** age. couldnt manipulate this site on my cell and I just got a desk top given to me by my best buddy Cato. I'll be checking in regularly now. Hope everybody is doing well. I havent picked up a bow since January. Been too dang hot. I managed to get two does with my Obsession Phoenix this last year, 2 minutes apart. Only arrows I released this year. Didnt find but 1 shed and that was in end of January and it wasnt anything to speak of. High hopes for this fall as always. lol Heard most of the land where I hunt will be sold soon so my hunting career may be ending sooner than I had hoped. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Seadonist

Welcome back BOHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

been seeing several does lately. my dad was coming back from town and had 3 walk in front of his car at his driveway, walk across his yard and go into his neighbors yard and turn back and look at him. lol that was 745 in the morning a couple day ago. still no urge to start shooting yet. just too dang hot but we have gotten rain in Vicksburg the last 2 days. wont be long and it will be time to bush hog and spray.

Thanks seadonist !!! good to be back


----------



## ShootingABN!

My Miss brothers I have a question. Is the extravaganza in August worth going to?


----------



## Curtdawg88

ShootingABN! said:


> My Miss brothers I have a question. Is the extravaganza in August worth going to?


It used to be. I still go every year but in my opinion is full of every yahoo that wants to make it big selling homemade duck calls or mesh back caps or T-shirt’s etc. there’s still some good stuff and some good deals mixed. It’s just not what it used to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I agree with Curtdawg. I go every year and our 7 year old has fun but its not what it used to be. Lots of T&A still tho and the people that sell the fudge make great fudge !!! 

I'm heading to our camp this weekend to start opening roads and gonna check my card. It's been out since March so hopefully I'll have a couple nice bucks on there. No bears hopefully !! Gonna move it to an old big salt lick we have even though we cant put out salt this year. Hopefully they will lift these silly bans soon.


----------



## msudawg8087

I enjoy going more to see the bucks entered into the contest. Love seeing what MS produces every year. If you've never been or haven't been in a while, I'd suggest going. It always kind of kick starts my deer season mind set after the long summers of not much woods time. 


BOHO, I ended up getting out of the camp in PG down the road from you after being in it almost my entire life. It was just time. Dues have gone up again but I just cant justify paying that much more based on my deer sightings the past few years. My numbers have gone down dramatically. Just tough the way our camp is setup geographically and some of the member's mentality. Overall a good group, I just can't justify it and all with our future family plans.


----------



## BOHO

msudawg8087 said:


> I enjoy going more to see the bucks entered into the contest. Love seeing what MS produces every year. If you've never been or haven't been in a while, I'd suggest going. It always kind of kick starts my deer season mind set after the long summers of not much woods time.
> 
> 
> BOHO, I ended up getting out of the camp in PG down the road from you after being in it almost my entire life. It was just time. Dues have gone up again but I just cant justify paying that much more based on my deer sightings the past few years. My numbers have gone down dramatically. Just tough the way our camp is setup geographically and some of the member's mentality. Overall a good group, I just can't justify it and all with our future family plans.


I hate to hear that msudawg. where you gonna hunt this year? I heard all AT land is gonna sell in the next 3 years anyways so I may be in the same boat as you after this year if not sooner. I'm also in the same thinking as you. I'm paying almost a grand a year to hunt 300 acres, granted its prime land. it's very over-pressured tho and we dont have nearly enough food to hold deer. helps when we have a great acorn crop. Ive been telling myself if I dont see more deer this year, Im also prolly getting out. I always manage to shoot a doe or two but I can do that behind my dads house for free.


----------



## msudawg8087

Yea I think they signed a 3 year lease at the start of last year for ours so they only have this year and next. No telling what'll happen after that. All kinds of ATCO rumors floating but only time will tell. We had a little over 900 acres. My wife's family has about 150-200 acres in Smith Co. It's good for a doe or two as well and is free also. It'll do for what I need. Not a monster buck area but it does fine for what I need. Finding turkeys in the spring will be my toughest challenge as this place isn't suited well to hold any. Too many loud neighbors and dogs. Deer don't really mind but turkeys don't care for the ruckus....


----------



## BOHO

I hear ya msu. one thing about our place is we can only hunt deer. no place to fish, no turkeys, not many squirrels, no rabbits, no real place to shoot ducks except on occasion on the creek. 900 a year is a good chunk to shoot a couple does a year. hope you have good luck this fall. if I hear of a spot I'll text ya. lol


----------



## BOHO

anybody thats gonna be outside this weekend, yall be careful. supposed to be the hottest weekend we've had this year so far. Im starting to get the fever but it's sure tough when its this hot. hopefully when I get my knees replaced this next spring/summer and I can exercise more I'll drop about 75 lbs and return to my former self instead of looking like I ate him. lol 

checked my card I had out since March the other day but nothing worth sharing. a couple dinky bucks and a few does. no bears tho so thats good. only positive was it did have a fair amount of daytime pics.


----------



## kfilament

BOHO said:


> anybody thats gonna be outside this weekend, yall be careful. supposed to be the hottest weekend we've had this year so far. Im starting to get the fever but it's sure tough when its this hot. hopefully when I get my knees replaced this next spring/summer and I can exercise more I'll drop about 75 lbs and return to my former self instead of looking like I ate him. lol
> 
> checked my card I had out since March the other day but nothing worth sharing. a couple dinky bucks and a few does. no bears tho so thats good. only positive was it did have a fair amount of daytime pics.


Yeah I am starting to get the itch. Summertime activities just aren't cutting it anymore! I have a wedding this weekend, but come first of August I am gonna have to be out doing some scouting. I have never been one to do a lot of 'observation sits' just because the areas I hunted typically didn't suit it, but going to try hunting some large ag land this year, so thinking of doing some mid-August evening sits on large fields where I can sit with a spotting scope and see what comes out for an evening snack. Hopefully I can stay far enough away as to not disturb any deer.


----------



## Seadonist

Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate. Takes rests as needed. Last weekend I got light headed and weak while working in the woods. Had to slow it down. Thanks for the heads-up BOHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter2705

Just out of curiosity any of you fellow Mississippi boys know any decent hunting clubs looking for members. Somewhere Hattiesburg north. Sons ready to start hunting and looking for somewhere with decent potential but won’t break the bank. Preferably a club that doesn’t have issues or has somewhere to park a camper or pop a tent. Just wanna get him somewhere where everyone doesn’t shoot everything that walks where he has a better chance to kill his first deer as opposed to the clubs on the coast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOHO

you bet sead. at least they have dropped the temps a couple degrees now. 

good luck kfil. hope ya spot a bruiser and can get on him oct 1. 

Im not from down that way but Id post it on fb and craigslist at least buck. maybe even post an ad in your local paper/online paper. 

I was just squaring away some things in the shop to get ready to set up for the fall. couldnt stay too long. muggy and hot already. my Obsession is pretty much ready. its tuned to perfection and I just gotta set my new iq sight in. I have the top pin at 25 set, just gotta set the other 4. gonna try shooting an elevated rest on my longbow with vanes this year. Ive never been a feather person and if I can make it work I'll have a lot of feathers for sale. lol my camera is out at my dads house so if I get any interesting pics I'll try and share em with yall. prolly check it tomorrow


----------



## BOHO

got a couple things done in the shop awhile ago but not much. dang its hot out there. note to self: dont wear shorts and flip flops next time either. dang skeeters wont go hungry for awhile on these big white legs. 

anybody check any cams today?


----------



## Seadonist

BOHO said:


> got a couple things done in the shop awhile ago but not much. dang its hot out there. note to self: dont wear shorts and flip flops next time either. dang skeeters wont go hungry for awhile on these big white legs.
> 
> anybody check any cams today?


No doubt, it was an oven out there today! My lock on is not in the right spot so I took the AR to the ladder stand with me. The hogs have busted me two out of the last three weekends from the lock on so I had to ditch the bow. Sat from 3:00 to 7:10 and it was like there was a faucet hanging over me. Sweat just kept pouring all day. When this sow walked out with her sister, I was eventually able to get the shot I wanted so I squeezed off and dropped her. Sorry, I know it’s not “Archery” but I figured a pic of dead sow could do us all some good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

heck yea !! thats what Im talkin bout. kill a hundred more of those sorry rascals. we dont have any pigs but as hot as it is I doubt I fool with em anyway.


----------



## BOHO

last few days hasnt been bad early and late. almost makes ya want to go hunting, almost. lol at least we can get out and shoot some without a sweat rag


----------



## kfilament

DarkSky says a high of 78 next Tuesday. Hell I might take off work just to go sit in the woods with temps that low! 

Found out today I am going to miss the bow opener, poor planning on my part! Oh well, I don't think I ever see much that weekend anyway.


----------



## BOHO

hi of 78??!! wow I sure hope its right. that may break a record for July. Got some errands to run then gonna shoot my longbow some more


----------



## RandyNight

Walked through some public land we hunt in Delta Sunday afternoon. Jumped 2.


----------



## MossyMan

Been pleasant this week and did some shooting. I need to do some road trimming but I guess I’ll wait until the wife starts back teaching in a couple weeks...that way I won’t get any lip :wink:


----------



## BOHO

thats good Randy. hope they hang around til oct for ya 

haha Mossyman. you dont mean a woman would give a guy any ideas for her benefit do ya? lol 

I just shot my little 35# longbow and danged if my arrow wasnt weak. Gotta step up tomorrow. yall dont forget the extravaganza is just 8 days away. you know once that hits, bow season will be here before ya know it.


----------



## kfilament

Also don't forget to apply for the WMA draw hunts starting August 1st. Maybe this year I can go swat snakes at Canemount!


----------



## BOHO

good luck kfil. hope ya get drawn and kill a monster. 

just got done shooting. not too bad at all this am. cool front coming thru tues too. gonna feel good mid next week. hope this august and sept breaks records for cold weather


----------



## BOHO

thought I was gonna be out of town this weekend but I think that fell thru. may slide over to the ganza and check out the scenery.


----------



## BOHO

we ended up going out of town after all. first ganza Ive missed in several years. hope everyone that got to go had fun. our plots and roads are being bush hogged today as well as some spraying. wont be long now !! hope to get my camera back out in a couple weeks. anybody got any good bucks on camera lately?


----------



## RandyNight

Went for first time. Bought 2 ground blinds that look like beach umbrellas, one for one of my employees that likes to ground hunt. Got couple packs of Nufletch lighted nocks. Light sticks are removable from nocks for practice. 
It was crowded on Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rg176bnc

Ive read this thread from front to back. You boys talking about "slippin" done got my fever up. I felt at home and Ive never even set foot in Mississippi!

Not as many hog pics as I thought I would see. I figure you guys shoot so many of'em they aint that big a deal. Second thing is "Damn your deer are big!" The deer on this thread are every bit as good as the states everyone flocks too. Not what I expected for the south.


----------



## Seadonist

Rg176bnc said:


> Ive read this thread from front to back. You boys talking about "slippin" done got my fever up. I felt at home and Ive never even set foot in Mississippi!
> 
> Not as many hog pics as I thought I would see. I figure you guys shoot so many of'em they aint that big a deal. Second thing is "Damn your deer are big!" The deer on this thread are every bit as good as the states everyone flocks too. Not what I expected for the south.


Correct on the hogs; I don’t post pics of them but they’re out. Focusing on getting my lease ready for the season so I’m not shooting any hogs. Few new pics:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Well, after 2 weeks in Colorado I am back in MS. Man, I have never been that far west and it was absolutely amazing. Pictures don't do it justice. We hiked for 4 days around Maroon Bells, went over 4 passes at 12,000+ feet. Saw a ton of mule deer, but no elk or moose. Had several mule deer within bow range, they seemed to be pretty at ease around people on the trail. I would love to get out there to hunt at some point.

That altitude is nuts, first few days were pretty tough and I am in pretty good shape. We camped one night at around 11,000 ft and I woke myself up a few times trying to catch my breath. 

We spend time in Aspen, Snowmass, and Leadville. Aspen, and its inhabitants, are kind of hilarious, just a very strange place with more money floating around than it knows what to do with. Snowmass was pretty quiet since it is off-season. Leadville was great, a small old mining town that is MUCH slower paced/rough than Aspen. Would highly recommend spending a few nights there if you are ever out that way.


----------



## jkm97

You should go back and run the Leadville 100 mile race...I hear it's a blast!

In other news, dove season opens next weekend. Anybody going after them?


----------



## kfilament

jkm97 said:


> You should go back and run the Leadville 100 mile race...I hear it's a blast!
> 
> In other news, dove season opens next weekend. Anybody going after them?


That's actually why we went. A friend was running the race. I was supposed to pace miles 50-62 but she missed the 50 mile cutoff by mere minutes. Still, she went 50 miles in pretty wild terrain. The race itself was pretty cool to see unfold.


----------



## msudawg8087

Well I started at daylight Saturday morning with the intentions of clearing roads, bush hogging, disking 2 plots and hanging some stands and cameras but I didn't make it past about 2:00 that afternoon. Got hot and started cramping a little so I called it. Drank a ton of gatorade and water but it was going out faster than it was going in. Got the clearing, bush hogging and disking done but had to call it quits after that. Went back out yesterday morning and hung 2 sets and a couple of cameras to start taking inventory. Need some rain but as in typical MS weather fashion......not much in sight.


----------



## Seadonist

We killed it this weekend also. I was in the field planting until 11:00 pm on Friday, planted from 6 am - 9 pm on Saturday and worked from 6 am - 2 pm on Sunday. Planting is done, now I need to put blinds and stands out while I obsessively monitor the weather for any signs of rain. I think we should get decent rain in the next few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwest1117

jkm97 said:


> You should go back and run the Leadville 100 mile race...I hear it's a blast!
> 
> In other news, dove season opens next weekend. Anybody going after them?


Oh yeah, the dove fields are ready!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkm97

kfilament said:


> That's actually why we went. A friend was running the race. I was supposed to pace miles 50-62 but she missed the 50 mile cutoff by mere minutes. Still, she went 50 miles in pretty wild terrain. The race itself was pretty cool to see unfold.


I bet so. I've run several ultras, but I'll never tackle Leadville. Cool experience I bet.


----------



## jkm97

mjwest1117 said:


> Oh yeah, the dove fields are ready!!!!!!!!!!


Ours too, should be a good day Saturday.


----------



## jkm97

Good hunt this morning, heading back in a bit.


----------



## RandyNight

Went on my first gator hunt Friday night. We had a church service so got a late start. It was a perfect night to be out, weather was great, only skeeters were at the landing, none on the water. Yes this was the Delta. No one in our two boats connected, but we threw at numerous gators. Hopefully we will do better this week with an earlier start. Saw very few after 2:00 AM.


----------



## RandyNight

The Greenville paper ran some old copies this weekend for their 150th year. This column states that in 1936 we had a 13 day season. Conservation and management has paid off.
View attachment 1936-11-17.pdf


----------



## jkm97

Anybody have any reviews of B&B Archery in Pearl? I haven't been since it was Bill's Archery.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

jkm97 said:


> Anybody have any reviews of B&B Archery in Pearl? I haven't been since it was Bill's Archery.


I don’t have any personal experience with them, but two of my buddies are repeat customers of theirs. They’re always talking highly of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Thanks, I'll be over that way next weekend and will probably stop by.


----------



## Curtdawg88

jkm97 said:


> Anybody have any reviews of B&B Archery in Pearl? I haven't been since it was Bill's Archery.


My limited experience in there and conversations with other who know them has lead me to believe they are great folks who know and love archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

jkm97 said:


> Anybody have any reviews of B&B Archery in Pearl? I haven't been since it was Bill's Archery.


1000% better than grumpy ***** Bill was. They are not pushy, snobby nor do they bash other shops/bows (that I've personally heard). This time of year they are busy though. You would be better served going during the middle of the week sometime other than lunch.

Everyone that's helped me their knows what they are doing.


----------



## jkm97

Sounds good. I've been shooting recurves the last several years and haven't even been in a bow shop in years. Wasn't sure where to go.


----------



## RandyNight

Pulled in a 9'5" gator Tuesday night. That was exciting, a real combination of hunting and fishing. But, skinning is nothing like a deer. No pulling the hide off, it all has to be cut loose.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Does anyone know when WMA draws will be conducted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Any day now I would guess. They certainly take their sweet ass time with it. But not sure why we would expect anything less from such a stellar organization like MDWFP. I think last year it was around the 6th or 7th when it was done.


----------



## Curtdawg88

kfilament said:


> Any day now I would guess. They certainly take their sweet ass time with it. But not sure why we would expect anything less from such a stellar organization like MDWFP. I think last year it was around the 6th or 7th when it was done.


Heaven forbid we get time to plan....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Curtdawg88 said:


> Heaven forbid we get time to plan....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just went to check and it gave me a compilation error. Hopefully that means they are in the process of updating it. I agree, there are a few (canemount for ex) that I would def. take some week days off if I get drawn for that. Would love to have a few weeks notice to get it put together.


----------



## Curtdawg88

kfilament said:


> I just went to check and it gave me a compilation error. Hopefully that means they are in the process of updating it. I agree, there are a few (canemount for ex) that I would def. take some week days off if I get drawn for that. Would love to have a few weeks notice to get it put together.


I’m getting the same error message. Who knows..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Curtdawg88 said:


> I’m getting the same error message. Who knows..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's honestly getting comical at this point. Lots of jokes made about MS and education, but my god how can we not run a simple draw hunt system any better than this. It should be done in the middle of the summer, so people can plan hunts accordingly. We are 3 weeks away from potentially hunting an area and there are no results. Absolute clown show down there in Jackson.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

kfilament said:


> It's honestly getting comical at this point. Lots of jokes made about MS and education, but my god how can we not run a simple draw hunt system any better than this. It should be done in the middle of the summer, so people can plan hunts accordingly. We are 3 weeks away from potentially hunting an area and there are no results. Absolute clown show down there in Jackson.


My personal favorite name for this would be, Mickey Mouse Operation... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Looks like they updated the drawings this AM, appears they are all done, but still can't check the status. At least I can't.


----------



## RandyNight

Wonder why? The gator draw worked flawlessly for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

No clue, but I will cease my complaints, after an 0-17 slump I got drawn for Canemount Zone 6 in late October, mid-week. Pretty excited about that.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Welp, didn’t win a thing. I knew I had bad luck but didn’t know I had that bad of luck. 0 for 7 this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Curtdawg88 said:


> Welp, didn’t win a thing. I knew I had bad luck but didn’t know I had that bad of luck. 0 for 7 this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that was a few years in the making, I usually only apply for ones I could realistically make it to. Of course once football season starts going weekends get booked up pretty quickly. I am glad I got a mid-week draw, my employer is very good about days off. Think I even convinced my old man to pull his camper down there so I won't have to find lodging in Port Gibson haha. Hoping to get down that way and do some scouting in the next 3 weeks. Have never hunted that far south.


----------



## Curtdawg88

kfilament said:


> Well that was a few years in the making, I usually only apply for ones I could realistically make it to. Of course once football season starts going weekends get booked up pretty quickly. I am glad I got a mid-week draw, my employer is very good about days off. Think I even convinced my old man to pull his camper down there so I won't have to find lodging in Port Gibson haha. Hoping to get down that way and do some scouting in the next 3 weeks. Have never hunted that far south.


I think they’re are some cabins in the area for rent that most people stay at when hunting there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msudawg8087

Getting close guys. Whats the latest? Ive got 3 sets hung and both of my plots planted as of this past weekend. Still have 3 more sets to hang this weekend. Cams have been running but not too much to show buck wise. One decent 8 pt.


----------



## Seadonist

Plots are planted and I’ve got two spots cleared for ground blinds and that’s it. Still have to hang two lock ons and put out three more ground blinds. With my schedule through October, I have no idea how I’m going to be 100% ready by the opener. 

Plot pics as of this weekend:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayouarcher

Cool front coming , yippee:wink:


----------



## Curtdawg88

bayouarcher said:


> Cool front coming , yippee:wink:


I sure hope the long range forecast holds true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Seadonist, looks great, especially to us public land hunters.

10-4 on the cooler forecast, 97 yesterday here in the Delta. Had an invite to sit on a stand hunting hogs this evening, but knew it would be mighty uncomfortable.


----------



## kfilament

Hoping to hang some sets Sunday out at the public I hunt. It's quite a walk or bike ride so temps in the 70s would be mighty nice!

Got my broad heads tuned the best I have ever had in my short time bow hunting. I almost don't want to even touch the bow out of fear it will get out of tune haha. I am going to miss the opening weekend, but hope to get a few sits in the first week in the afternoons.


----------



## ShootingABN!

So does the season come in on Monday? Who's going?


----------



## gtownreb

New season starts monday! (Except for south ms) also those of you who hunt over bait (or want to) the min distance of 100yrds from the bait has been removed. You can sit in your corn feeder if you so choose. Will be temporarily in effect starting 10/1 until a vote can be held during October to make it permanent.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Yea I'm in the Southeast zone. However I'm thinking of driving to Bienville NF.. I couldn't find any turkeys in the spring, but I jumped bunch of deer..... So we'll see.


----------



## jkm97

ShootingABN! said:


> Yea I'm in the Southeast zone. However I'm thinking of driving to Bienville NF.. I couldn't find any turkeys in the spring, but I jumped bunch of deer..... So we'll see.


Killed a bunch on one of the Bienville WMAs years ago. Used to be lots of deer.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

You fellas feeling the temp drop? Man o man this is getting me itchy for season big time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Got a few bucks on the hitlist this year...one of the bucks I’ve gotten pics of the last 3 years showed back up...all at night of course. Showed him to a biologist friend of mine and he says he’ll go 170”...if I can get him I’ll quit the rest of the season!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Who's hunting public tomorrow? I'm going to Bienville NF afternoon. Three hour drive. Hunting solo, and then morning hunt on Tue.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Seadonist

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Good luck to everyone who gets to hunt this week! It will be this weekend before I can get in the bushes, can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Getting some good pics but work is crazy and dang it's hot, looks like thing are going to cool off just in time for me to head to South Dakota on a pheasant hunt. Good luck to all.


----------



## Curtdawg88

ShootingABN! said:


> Who's hunting public tomorrow? I'm going to Bienville NF afternoon. Three hour drive. Hunting solo, and then morning hunt on Tue.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Hunting public this year, just not today. Just can’t get excited enough about summer temps to use a vacation day. I’ll definitely go this weekend though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

I in a tree on public land. It's warm and skeeters were awful where we parked but with some new scent killer that is also repellent and a thermacell they not bad on stand. Got my doubts about this scent killer combo as strong as it smells. But it says on the bottle deer love it![emoji57]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweet46

Good Luck to everyone hunting the opener... gonna wait til next weekend myself.


----------



## Seadonist

Tweet46 said:


> Good Luck to everyone hunting the opener... gonna wait til next weekend myself.


Same here. We start on the 15th, which is a Monday. Gonna wait till the following Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter2705

RandyNight said:


> I in a tree on public land. It's warm and skeeters were awful where we parked but with some new scent killer that is also repellent and a thermacell they not bad on stand. Got my doubts about this scent killer combo as strong as it smells. But it says on the bottle deer love it![emoji57]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me guess top secret scent defense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grey Duck

Going to be out Wednesday-Sunday.
Good luck with the season everyone


----------



## 1seth

Been a while since I been on here. Good luck to everyone that is getting to hunt this week. I will get started Friday Afternoon. Work calls so here I am.


----------



## RandyNight

buckhunter2705 said:


> Let me guess top secret scent defense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Any opinion on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Been watching two does feed for a bit, passed up the shot. Too hot to track a doe!


----------



## buckhunter2705

RandyNight said:


> Any opinion on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. Bought some last year to try. Ended up sick most the season and didn’t get to hunt much. All I can say is when I used it I didn’t have any deer blow at me like they winded me. Had about 4 does come in on me and a cow horn buck. Neither seemed to show any sign of knowing I was there. But that was in November on the rifle hunt at panther swamp. Can’t really say either way if it’s really good or not. Gonna try it a little more this year for early bow season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkm97

Saw six in bow range this evening, five does and a spike.


----------



## RandyNight

Anyone get an arrow in something in this heat? One my employees killed 2 last week, my sons and I have seen a few but nothing for an ethical shot. Had a buck with small rack and a doe at 40 yds last night 10 minutes after sunset, but they just wouldn't move 5 yards closer down the ditch bank so I could shoot. They weren't directly downwind, but I had moved my climber 500 yards and I had to have an odor.
Highs in low 70s end of this week, yeah!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I killed about 23,586 skeeters this afternoon... that’s about it for me. Yeah I’m pretty pumped about the cooler weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

I've seen several, but haven't shot. Too hot. Probably shoot a doe this week when it cools off.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I ended up having 2 spikes come to the bottom of my tree then take off the way they came from, then about 30 seconds later had a nice buck come in to 35 yds but it was just a little too dark and too thick for that shot. Going back for him again this coming weekend he never spooked or anything and I was church-mouse quiet getting out of there, hopefully the temps will get him up earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Doe and twins under me and velvet forkie in bow range. Zero mosquitoes with Thermacell rockin.


----------



## kfilament

I haven't gotten a chance to go yet, but honestly with the temps I haven't been too upset about that. This weekend is looking great though. Low of 49 on Friday night! I stopped by the sign-in board at the local public I hunt and not a single person has signed in yet this year. Doesn't mean that no one hunted obviously, but there hasn't been much pressure yet.


----------



## msudawg8087

Same here. Havent been yet because I've been out of town the past 2 weekends but the hot weather hasn't helped with my hunting "drive". All looks to be right this weekend though. Ready to climb a tree.


----------



## Larry brown

This was my Saturday evening spot, looking for a barren doe that blows at everything, hogs and several bucks. Saturday was slow cause of the weather I guess and I didn’t get to go Sunday. This coming up weekend gonna hit it hard and sit over a pea patch and a hardwood bottom. I wasn’t hot Saturday evening and kept my thermacell rocking and kept the skeeters away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweet46

This weekends weather sure does look better! Cool enough to get those juices flowing! Plan on hunting Friday, Saturday and Sunday... hoping to get some groceries for the freezer.


----------



## BOHO

Hey everybody. Hope all is well. No access to my computer in awhile so back on my phone. Hope to get it going again soon. Good luck everyone !! Finally cooler weather.


----------



## Daddymac

Broke a self imposed rule yesterday by going bow hunting with the temperature above 80, did not take me long to remember exactly why I put this rule in place, I was drenched.


----------



## kfilament

Man, feels NICE out there today! Actual deer hunting weather for a change. I will be after them Saturday AM.


----------



## Seadonist

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Hung some stands Tues evening, decided to sit out since I was already there. Forgot the Thermacell and I sure knew it! We jumped one going in, the boys jumped one coming out and I saw two sets of eyes in my headlamp when I came out. So they were moving in the heat. 
Yeah, this AM feels like it should. Proud of one my guys for coming in and not playing hooky. Will be hard for me to wait until Saturday.


----------



## msudawg8087

Going to check cams this afternoon after work. Saturday morning can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Tweet46

Wasn’t planning on hunting today but with this weather... think I gotta go try.


----------



## Ninja Vanish

Heading out tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully get a shot at one of these fellas:


----------



## jkm97

In the tree right now. Jumped one waking in, saw 8 during a trail run this morning.


----------



## RandyNight

Curious about the refuges here in MS. If anyone cares to explain or comment I would appreciate it. We hunt TR Complex which is FWS managed. I thing it is patrolled by fed warden. It has it's own regulations, some differ from state. Permits are purchased through www.recaccess.com.

Here in the Delta we also have Dahomey, part of North Mississippi Refuges, also part of the FWS. But these permits are sold by the state and I believe state wardens are over it. It also has it's own regulations, some differ from the TR Complex. Seasons are also different. 

Does are legal entire season on TR, appears they are not on N MS Refuges.

Any explanation on why all the differences? Other than to keep us confused and more likely to break the law?


----------



## jkm97

I believe they are managed individually in regard to each areas perceived management needs. The state ran WMA are much the same, as regs differ area to area.


----------



## kfilament

Got my first real hunt in last weekend, couldn't get to where I wanted b/c of water. Not really sure what the deal is, as it hasn't rained all that much, but a crossing I normally could do in ankle boots was probably waist deep. Hope that there hasn't been a permanent change to the water flow in this bottom, would be a PITA to have to wear hip boots. But at the same time it would greatly decrease the hunting numbers! 

Didn't see any deer except for walking out, but there is sign all over the place so that's nice. 

Spent the rest of the weekend getting ready to go hunt Canemount next week. It's been years since I have hunted away from home, and I have never done so bow hunting. The amount of crap that I think I need to take is pretty funny. My wife asked if I was moving out haha. Would hate to be down there and need something and not have it!


----------



## MossyMan

The wind has been absolutely horrible it seems ever since the opener. You can’t count on it being in your favor so I’ve had to stay out of a few of my best spots. I could’ve taken a few does already but I’ve got a few decent bucks I’m looking for. With these cooler temps hopefully the wind will cooperate.


----------



## Seadonist

Man, good luck. Last I checked, it looked to be mostly east winds, some ENE winds over the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Looks like a wet weekend here. But good weather seems to be going to stick around, maybe somebody will kill a deer one of these days.


----------



## dublelung1

RandyNight said:


> Curious about the refuges here in MS. If anyone cares to explain or comment I would appreciate it. We hunt TR Complex which is FWS managed. I thing it is patrolled by fed warden. It has it's own regulations, some differ from state. Permits are purchased through www.recaccess.com.
> 
> Here in the Delta we also have Dahomey, part of North Mississippi Refuges, also part of the FWS. But these permits are sold by the state and I believe state wardens are over it. It also has it's own regulations, some differ from the TR Complex. Seasons are also different.
> 
> Does are legal entire season on TR, appears they are not on N MS Refuges.
> 
> Any explanation on why all the differences?* Other than to keep us confused and more likely to break the law?*



It's not hard to stay in bounds but you have to read up on each individual refuge/wma. Even the ones that make up TR are different from one to the next. 

I'll be able to go for the first hunt of the season in the morning. Would much rather make it this evening but work schedule has me jacked up. Good luck to you fellas.


----------



## Seadonist

Heading out tomorrow after work and staying till Sunday.!wind looks good, weather looks decent. They haven’t been hunted yet so hopefully I can catch one off guard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97

Should be a good evening, saw a few while out scouting. I can't hunt this evening but will tomorrow. We seriously need a kill pic on this thread.


----------



## RandyNight

Looks like the Delta doesn't have the monopoly on CWD. 


Second Mississippi deer tests positive for chronic wasting disease

https://www.clarionledger.com/story...ronic-wasting-disease-mississippi/1709335002/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Larry brown

Well gotta 2fer tonight, got 2 slick heads. Shot one at 5:15 and one at 5:45. 20 yard recovery and a 50 yard recovery. And got a nice group of bucks on camera all during the day gonna try to put the smack down on soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Larry brown said:


> Well gotta 2fer tonight, got 2 slick heads. Shot one at 5:15 and one at 5:45. 20 yard recovery and a 50 yard recovery. And got a nice group of bucks on camera all during the day gonna try to put the smack down on soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job Larry, I’m going tomorrow. Fingers crossed since it’s gonna be so warm. I wanted to go today but I took my boy to the pumpkin patch over in Collins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Good job Larry, I’m going tomorrow. Fingers crossed since it’s gonna be so warm. I wanted to go today but I took my boy to the pumpkin patch over in Collins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did the right thing!!!! Good luck tomorrow. I am gonna get out again tomorrow evening. Got a few bucks I wanna slay!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Well I got my first kill of the season this afternoon, but ole nasty coyote. Kept seeing something move in the timber about 150yds but never could tell what it was. Finally I realized what he was. I started making kissing sounds, he would look but never come in. I kept on making the noise and I guess he couldn’t take it anymore, came in to 22yds, got broadside, and when I hit him he made the loudest bark/growl I’ve ever heard from a coyote before. Ran off about 80yds and went down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Congratulations to y'all that connected. It has turned off hot again here on the coast.


----------



## MossyMan

Shot a mature doe on Friday morning...I may hold off going again until this heat goes away...unless the cameras tell me otherwise :wink:


----------



## Seadonist

Congrats on the kills, guys!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEPreacher

Finally got to go hunt! First meat of the season...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Can’t tell who’s the most excited: you, your son or the dog. Lol
Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Seadonist said:


> Can’t tell who’s the most excited: you, your son or the dog. Lol
> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to the successful ones! 

How's the hunting been, Cory?


----------



## PSEPreacher

I’m happy to have a day off, my son is happy that he pulled of high lung (45 yd) track job, & Mollie (the dog) is happy that scraps are in her future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Well, it's official, I have missed October, only managed to squeeze in one afternoon hunt, with no luck I might add, due to a perfect storm of work, weather, and just life in general, I do believe I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm glad to see some of you punching holes in deer and some cooler temps on the way, hope everyone has a fun and productive season, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Daddymac said:


> Well, it's official, I have missed October, only managed to squeeze in one afternoon hunt, with no luck I might add, due to a perfect storm of work, weather, and just life in general, I do believe I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm glad to see some of you punching holes in deer and some cooler temps on the way, hope everyone has a fun and productive season, keep the pics coming.


You just described my October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoxCounty

Has anyone ever hunted the small tracts around Baypointe? I know that there is a draw to hunt off the Spillway but I cannot find much about that stretch off 25.


----------



## PSEPreacher

Daddymac said:


> Well, it's official, I have missed October, only managed to squeeze in one afternoon hunt, with no luck I might add, due to a perfect storm of work, weather, and just life in general, I do believe I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm glad to see some of you punching holes in deer and some cooler temps on the way, hope everyone has a fun and productive season, keep the pics coming.


I feel for you, brother! Thought I was gonna miss it too, but finally managed to squeeze in one day of hunting. Was blessed to have an old gray muzzled nanny with no fawn come in at 30 yds. & sent a Buzzcut through her. Lord willing you’ll have a chance soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtownreb

Hey guys i have a question yall may know on bag limits. If i shoot 1 doe in delta zone can i still shoot 3 in northeast or just 2?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

gtownreb said:


> Hey guys i have a question yall may know on bag limits. If i shoot 1 doe in delta zone can i still shoot 3 in northeast or just 2?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I believe it’s statewide, so regardless of where they’re killed, 3 is the max.. that’s how I understand it anyways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

gtownreb said:


> Hey guys i have a question yall may know on bag limits. If i shoot 1 doe in delta zone can i still shoot 3 in northeast or just 2?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


3 total


----------



## gtownreb

I ask that due to the Southeast zone only being 2 per season. Since there is that one that is different it made me wonder if the rule is actually per zone or per hunter.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

gtownreb said:


> I ask that due to the Southeast zone only being 2 per season. Since there is that one that is different it made me wonder if the rule is actually per zone or per hunter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I'm in the SE zone and it's 3 total does per hunter statewide. I can kill 2 does in the SE zone and 1 more out of the SE zone or I can kill all 3 in the other zones as long as I don't exceed 3 per license year.


----------



## gtownreb

dublelung1 said:


> I'm in the SE zone and it's 3 total does per hunter statewide. I can kill 2 does in the SE zone and 1 more out of the SE zone or I can kill all 3 in the other zones as long as I don't exceed 3 per license year.


Thanks for the clarification! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

*Surprise quick recovery*

One of our twins got this doe this evening walking out. Entrance and exit looks like gut shot, but she only made it about 45 yards with a heavy blood trail from G5 Montec. Any ideas? Hit an artery?

Entrance








Exit


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

RandyNight said:


> One of our twins got this doe this evening walking out. Entrance and exit looks like gut shot, but she only made it about 45 yards with a heavy blood trail from G5 Montec. Any ideas? Hit an artery?
> 
> Entrance
> View attachment 6649089
> 
> 
> Exit
> View attachment 6649091


Glad to see one hanging! And yeah I would imagine it hit the femoral artery, it’s a really fast kill if you hit it. I hit one with a rifle years ago while he was running through a cutover. Of course he flipped, but when he got up he couldn’t have made it more than 30yds and went down. I got lucky that I hit it on such a bad shot(right in front of his hind quarters), back then i would shoot them running wide open, not ideal, and I don’t do it anymore. But I have to say I was a pretty good shot most of the time haha. I shot one with my bow a few years ago, a 6 yd shot, hard quartering to/ almost completely facing me with his head down(bad I know) but I hit him a little high and it got the main artery and exited right at the end of his rib cage almost directly under him. He went 50yds downhill and I believe he was dead before he hit the ground. Both of these examples aren’t ideal by any stretch and I don’t take these shots anymore, but just showing it can be a very fast kill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

RandyNight said:


> One of our twins got this doe this evening walking out. Entrance and exit looks like gut shot, but she only made it about 45 yards with a heavy blood trail from G5 Montec. Any ideas? Hit an artery?
> 
> Entrance
> View attachment 6649089
> 
> 
> Exit
> View attachment 6649091


Hit a major artery or vein and they will bleed out quickly. Nice doe

My boys got this spike and doe last Sunday out of a blind that we put out the day before but it brushed in well. Rain got them on their feet early but we were ready for them. Shot the doe at 3:15 pm and shot the spike at 4:10 pm. Favorite hunt I’ve ever had; blessed to have experienced it with the boys.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Finally! 9 hunts to kill a doe, lol? Congrats to the kids, Cory.


----------



## RandyNight

Might add that the broadhead destroyed the right tenderloin on my son's doe, second pic on my post.


----------



## Seadonist

Juneauhunt said:


> Finally! 9 hunts to kill a doe, lol? Congrats to the kids, Cory.


Thanks Junea, same to you bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Federal GW told a friend Saturday on a hunt that a second CWD case was found in Issaquena County. Have seen no other reports on this in the news or MDWFP site.


----------



## Daddymac

From the MDWFP web site.

JACKSON – A free-range, 2.5 year-old female white-tailed deer collected on November 1, 2018 in Issaquena County has tested positive for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) from initial testing. This is the second animal to test positive for the disease in Issaquena County. A sample will be sent to the National Veterinary Services Laboratory in Iowa for an additional, definitive test. 

That's all the info they have, it don't look good for the home team.


----------



## kfilament

Been getting the the woods more now that the weathers if finally fall-ish. Had an awesome encounter with two young bucks on public land about 2 weeks ago. One was close to legal, but not for sure 12". Would have been my first shot at a buck with a bow, but I didn't want to risk it. I was able to get drawn on him and get the pin on him, so like I said, a ton of fun either way. Bow hunting is just unlike anything else. 

Speaking of, with rifle season starting the quality of the hunting experience has certainly gone down hill. First sign: trash. Everywhere. Literally every spot I have been to in the last week or so has had fresh trash. I will never understand how outdoorsmen can be so damn trashy. 

I got tired of getting deer hanging up 50 yards away, so yesterday I said to hell with it and took the 270 out to come COE land. I had scouted this area earlier, it's relatively close to the road, but there is no real road or access point there, so I think it gets overlooked a lot. Started off with a bang by getting into a Cujo like situation. I parked a few hundred yards from a house and 4-5 dogs came running. Not uncommon in the country, but two of them (a german shepard and pit mix) were growling pretty intensely. I sort of waved them off but the pit mix kept coming, he took a few quick bites at me and I put a boot to his head. I thought I was going to have to resort to more lethal measures, and he is probably lucky that my sidearm was sitting in the front seat when he ran up. He stayed on the other side of the road and just barked his head off until I headed into the woods. 

So that was at 2:30. I find my spot, fresh scrapes that had been worked since a rain the day before, really good sign. Get in the tree, which is about 25 yards from a creek that runs along the side of an ag field. Get settled, knowing action isn't likely until 4:00 or later where I am . Well low and behold at 3:45PM not 1, not 2, but 3 damn atv's come by on the wood line. Each with a hunter with a rifle. Late start I guess!? But hey, I have been there, you hunt when you can! I figure maybe they will stir something up. 4:45, it's getting dark, about time to see something and HERE COMES THE CAVALRY back out of the woods. The best part is, when they drive by this time they each have an additional hunter and are talking so loudly I can hear them OVER their engines. So yeah, no clue where they picked up the other guys or what they were up to, but needless to say I didn't see many deer. Also, needless to say, i will be back in my bow-only area the next time I hunt. 

On a lighter note, I have been hunting out of a Kestrel saddle almost exclusively this year and it's the real deal. If any of you have been considering it I would highly recommend the saddle. I was mainly worried about comfort and shot capability out of it. Comfort is great, I would say more comfort that my M7 for sure. Is it as comfy as a summit viper? Probably not, but it's certainly not bad. With the back support on I could easily sit 4-5 hours. Regarding shot selection, I think this is where more experience/practice will come in handy. To my strong side it's fine, same as shooting out of a climber/hang-on. To the weak side/behind it's a bit dicey. I have just been trying to set up to where shots in those areas are highly unlikely.


----------



## RandyNight

kfilament, you doing better than I and the boys. Only one in freezer is the doe one of my sons got further up in this thread. We have seen a few does and small bucks, but nothing big. Gun hunted last week on a farm the owner graciously invited us to, we could of all 3 brought home does but he wants to wait until after the rut to shoot the nannies. I did get a coyote that followed the doe out that I saw.
Son-in-law's employee took a doe that weighed 147 on his farm with a gun, biggest doe so far I have helped cut up.


----------



## kfilament

I did have an awesome interaction with a bobcat last week. I think it was Friday, there was a storm rolling in that afternoon so I ran out to scout some and check a few spaces using the strong wind in my favor. So I got to a spot that had a huge blown down oak tree. I climbed up on it and walked down to the root ball end and just sat down to observe for a few minutes. I hadn't been there 5 minutes when I caught some movement to the left, obviously to small to be a deer, it was a bobcat. He jumped up on the downed tree about 20 feet from me and stood there. He then proceeded to walk away from me and never even realized I was there. It was something! I couldn't get my phone up quick enough to get a picture, but he was a beautiful specimen.


----------



## msudawg8087

What little action I've had this year so far comes in small spells. Neighbors dogs and other mutts have been running my place off and on all season chasing rabbits and squirrels. What few deer I have left are nocturnal. Oh the joys of hunting...


----------



## pip.rblake

I'm hoping to get a hunt in Sunday morning. Not ideal for weather, but taking advantage of an opportunity to get in a hunt.


----------



## RandyNight

Has anyone seen bucks chasing yet? Friend had a buck run into his truck last week chasing a doe here in the Delta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Good luck


----------



## RandyNight

Blew it this evening. Took a 26 yard shot on a doe. She had 2 yearlings or fawns without spots. All three ran off to the east of my stand. Then I noticed they had stopped, I watched them a few minutes and then decided it was a miss. I quietly gathered up my gear and went to retrieve my arrow. A few steps from stand they ran off to the south. Surprisingly my arrow had some blood on it, but not much. I then went to where they had stopped and browsed which was about 50 yards from shot location. There were 2 spots of blood about 6-8" wide and 2 feet long and another smaller pool. Waited for a friend to come help me look, we went back to trail her and lost blood after 200-300 yards. Hopefully she will live, I suspect I shot low creased the brisket area?
What hurts is that I did the same thing last year on my second deer. I just started shooting a bow in December 2014. In October 2015 killed my first deer and killed the first 5 I drew back on for 3 seasons. Now this. I am 56, wear glasses and am shooting an older bow, Parker Extreme Hunter Mag. Practice almost year around, but lately my groups have been spreading. Getting too old? Need new glasses? I know my lenses are scratched, I build cabinets and have trouble keeping scratches out of plastic lenses from lot of cleaning. My teenage boys and employee and local bow shop tell me I need to upgrade bows! Would a 3D target help? We shoot a bag target with field points and usually test the Exodus 100 grain heads on a block.
Getting discouraged. Will try next time to wait until 20 yards or less.
Need suggestions, encouragement, tongue lashing or whatever will help.


----------



## ManInBlue

Don't get discouraged. Learn from it. Is your string new? Need to be replaced? When's the last time you did a walk-back tune to verify nothing has moved L-R? Does your peep have some rotation? Just my first thoughts. (I'm no expert but I've stepped through my own questions with area of impact)

When you practice, how far do you shoot? Practice at 40, 50, 60 yards. I don't care if you intend to take that shot on an animal, practice at long distances. Work on tightening those groups. When you shoot 1" or less groups at 50 yards, 26 is a chip shot and you know what's going to happen.

Another possibility - are you standing or sitting when you shoot in the woods? Practice the same way, sit if you will be sitting. Were you in an awkward position (leaning)? That could do it too.

It could be something as simple as excitement and you dropped your arm too soon (IE didn't maintain form on the follow through).

Things happen - things can be improved. Lots of good folks on here that can help. Hold your head up. Slow down in practice and concentrate on (finding and) fixing this issue.


----------



## RandyNight

Thanks for the ideas.

String and cable are both new, cable was frayed a few weeks into season, so The Sportsman in Greenville, my local shop replaced those
Peep has a little problem rotating, but I could see all of deer in peep.
I don't understand a walkback tune, you will need to explain.

I practice at 20,30,40. I think anything more than that is above my pay grade, but I am willing to try. I shot a 1 1/4" group at 40 last year August practicing, so you know that's not normal if I remember back that far! I haven't shot 1" at 50 even in my dreams.

I was sitting at shot, but I mostly practice standing. I have practiced some sitting, that is a good idea.

Excitement could be a problem, but I had been watching the deer several minutes and thought I was calmed down.

Tried shooting my son's HTR this afternoon, it is much quieter and dead shooting. The boys call my bow the 30-06 for it's noise and kick. May be time to look at new equipment.


----------



## spencer12

RandyNight said:


> Blew it this evening. Took a 26 yard shot on a doe. She had 2 yearlings or fawns without spots. All three ran off to the east of my stand. Then I noticed they had stopped, I watched them a few minutes and then decided it was a miss. I quietly gathered up my gear and went to retrieve my arrow. A few steps from stand they ran off to the south. Surprisingly my arrow had some blood on it, but not much. I then went to where they had stopped and browsed which was about 50 yards from shot location. There were 2 spots of blood about 6-8" wide and 2 feet long and another smaller pool. Waited for a friend to come help me look, we went back to trail her and lost blood after 200-300 yards. Hopefully she will live, I suspect I shot low creased the brisket area?
> What hurts is that I did the same thing last year on my second deer. I just started shooting a bow in December 2014. In October 2015 killed my first deer and killed the first 5 I drew back on for 3 seasons. Now this. I am 56, wear glasses and am shooting an older bow, Parker Extreme Hunter Mag. Practice almost year around, but lately my groups have been spreading. Getting too old? Need new glasses? I know my lenses are scratched, I build cabinets and have trouble keeping scratches out of plastic lenses from lot of cleaning. My teenage boys and employee and local bow shop tell me I need to upgrade bows! Would a 3D target help? We shoot a bag target with field points and usually test the Exodus 100 grain heads on a block.
> Getting discouraged. Will try next time to wait until 20 yards or less.
> Need suggestions, encouragement, tongue lashing or whatever will help.


I'm not sure how old that bow is but if it is older than 10-15 years than I would definitely recommend a newer model. There are so many great choices and you don't have to spend $1500 to get a great new bow. Today's bows are the best they have ever been and are very forgiving when we as shooters are not perfect. Just a thought.


----------



## Daddymac

I have a stand in a wooded area behind the house set up the same as my average hunting stand, I also use 3D targets and try to shoot for exit hole, I shoot sitting mostly, but I practice standing too.


----------



## RandyNight

Seriously thinking of a 3D target. A deer just doesn't look like a bag target through a peep.

I have a Parker draw chart, it says my model of bow was made in 2004-2006, so could be over 14 years old.

My boys and I went back out this afternoon between church services, did a grid search and found few more drops of blood but lost it. Boys jumped a big buck out of his bed. Buck jumped up and ran into a tree and almost fell over.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Pouring raining this weekend. Looking at traveling and camping next weekend. Any advise for this ole retired Army fellow from Virginia? Thinking of going somewhere in Theodore Roosevelt National Wildlife Refuge? Bowhunting only. Not asking for pin or grid just general location. Unless you want to send me a PM. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## RandyNight

Got permission to hunt this 60 acres recently. Have not walked it yet, but will soon. I am wanting advice on what to do next season. North, west and south will likely be bean fields. East is CRP on old catfish ponds. East side of woods has the narrow clear area.


----------



## MossyMan

Well my target buck of 3 years was taken by another hunter a few days ago...scored 168. I have a couple of mature deer floating around that I’ll go after...but man it stings! 

I did manage to shoot a mature 11 point after Thanksgiving.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Is it wet enough in your area of MS? Asking for a friend.... LOL


----------



## RandyNight

ShootingABN! said:


> Is it wet enough in your area of MS? Asking for a friend.... LOL


Dumped out 5" from gauge yesterday but sitting on ground now behind an umbrella blind. More rain on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Ha...it’s stupid wet around here


----------



## Seadonist

Anyone seeing any chasing in the SE zone yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

I'm hoping to make it out this weekend. I'm sure the Orange Army will be in full force.


----------



## msudawg8087

I didn't see a hair Saturday, Sunday or yesterday morning in East Central MS. Only a few on cam in the middle of the night. Not sure what's up with that. My buddies across the state didn't have much action either. Saw a small 4 pt chasing about 2 weeks ago but that's about the only rut activity I've seen in the past few weeks.


----------



## Seadonist

msudawg8087 said:


> I didn't see a hair Saturday, Sunday or yesterday morning in East Central MS. Only a few on cam in the middle of the night. Not sure what's up with that. My buddies across the state didn't have much action either. Saw a small 4 pt chasing about 2 weeks ago but that's about the only rut activity I've seen in the past few weeks.


Young bucks are starting to show up with a little light available but I’m not seeing any mature bucks yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneEnsign

RandyNight said:


> Blew it this evening. Took a 26 yard shot on a doe. She had 2 yearlings or fawns without spots. All three ran off to the east of my stand. Then I noticed they had stopped, I watched them a few minutes and then decided it was a miss. I quietly gathered up my gear and went to retrieve my arrow. A few steps from stand they ran off to the south. Surprisingly my arrow had some blood on it, but not much. I then went to where they had stopped and browsed which was about 50 yards from shot location. There were 2 spots of blood about 6-8" wide and 2 feet long and another smaller pool. Waited for a friend to come help me look, we went back to trail her and lost blood after 200-300 yards. Hopefully she will live, I suspect I shot low creased the brisket area?
> What hurts is that I did the same thing last year on my second deer. I just started shooting a bow in December 2014. In October 2015 killed my first deer and killed the first 5 I drew back on for 3 seasons. Now this. I am 56, wear glasses and am shooting an older bow, Parker Extreme Hunter Mag. Practice almost year around, but lately my groups have been spreading. Getting too old? Need new glasses? I know my lenses are scratched, I build cabinets and have trouble keeping scratches out of plastic lenses from lot of cleaning. My teenage boys and employee and local bow shop tell me I need to upgrade bows! Would a 3D target help? We shoot a bag target with field points and usually test the Exodus 100 grain heads on a block.
> Getting discouraged. Will try next time to wait until 20 yards or less.
> Need suggestions, encouragement, tongue lashing or whatever will help.


Get a good rangefinder, learn to use it, and always have it with you. Practice with broadheads on 3D deer targets. You're correct...quite a difference between a bag and a life-size deer. Practice sitting, standing, and squatting. Learn your limitations and never exceed them. Even seasoned veterans mess up sometimes, so don't get discouraged. The main difference is the seasoned hunters don't admit it.


----------



## Daddymac

The countdown is on! I am going to the camp to spend the weekend for the first time this season, come mud, flood, crap, or blood. Looks like the weather is going to be tolerable, I really am just looking forward to just getting out in the woods, lost my dad on Dec 6 and getting a little "tree time" to pray, reflect, and ponder always seems to help.

Happy New Year and good luck to all my Mississippi Hunting Brothers!

Daddymac


----------



## msudawg8087

Daddymac said:


> The countdown is on! I am going to the camp to spend the weekend for the first time this season, come mud, flood, crap, or blood. Looks like the weather is going to be tolerable, I really am just looking forward to just getting out in the woods, lost my dad on Dec 6 and getting a little "tree time" to pray, reflect, and ponder always seems to help.
> 
> Happy New Year and good luck to all my Mississippi Hunting Brothers!
> 
> Daddymac


Amazing what a little woods time can do for a man. So sorry to hear about your dad. Prayers for continued healing for you and your family man! Lay a big one down!


----------



## RandyNight

Afraid the boys and I won't get much tree time this season on. Wife's sister and husband in Kathmandu doing some missionary work, we actually had enough cc points that tickets from Memphis-DC-Abu Dhabi-Kathmandu only cost me 18 bucks each for the wife, the twins and I. Fly out the 14th, return the 26th. Don't know if I will work all I can next week or try to hunt a time or so. We each have one in the freezer, but mine was with the .30-30 so guess we can't count it here. Never rode 12 hours 15 minutes in a plane and not really anticipating it.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

RandyNight said:


> Afraid the boys and I won't get much tree time this season on. Wife's sister and husband in Kathmandu doing some missionary work, we actually had enough cc points that tickets from Memphis-DC-Abu Dhabi-Kathmandu only cost me 18 bucks each for the wife, the twins and I. Fly out the 14th, return the 26th. Don't know if I will work all I can next week or try to hunt a time or so. We each have one in the freezer, but mine was with the .30-30 so guess we can't count it here. Never rode 12 hours 15 minutes in a plane and not really anticipating it.


My dad works in Abu Dhabi, month on-month off. He makes that flight all the time and hates it. Good luck and have a safe trip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

In for the pictures. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Anyone still at it? Im'a give it a go today... Still in down on the Coast....

Good luck everyone.


----------



## msudawg8087

Missed last weekend because I was out of town but am gonna be back after them Sunday. Haven't seen a tail in weeks going all the way back to before Christmas. Hopefully this cold weather will get them on their feet.


----------



## MossyMan

Still hanging in there. Saving one of my best spots for when this cold front comes in Sunday. I’ve been getting pics of some bucks but it seems a lot of them are on lockdown with does. Been getting a bunch of pics of dogs too...like always.


----------



## ShootingABN!

I had a LITTLE deer in front of me yesterday. Really windy today. However the colder temps are here.


----------



## Seadonist

They’re on lock down so far this morning. Full moon and wind all night = mid day movement.
I did have a shooter 8 pt on me yesterday but he never stepped into a lane. Stayed in the thick stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

This week always kicks back in for us with the 2nd rut. I would think this afternoon might be pretty great when the wind lays down.


----------



## Contender01

Anybody hunt around Foxworth?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Friend saw several yesterday. Family sick and I stayed home with them. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RandyNight

I am at the moment in Kathmandu, so no tree time until next week. Spoke with a guy from work and he says a few antlers dropping in the Delta. Wonder if it normal or stress from the river rising? Bucks he saw were near the levee.


----------



## Daddymac

It's officially over north of 84 and I'm really kinda glad, not much tree time and very little action when I did get time, maybe next season.

Anyone planning on attending the Mississippi Bowhunters banquet in Merigold on the 9th? I wish they would find a more remote location, 3.5 hr drive one way for me and I'm in the central part on the state, I think I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## RandyNight

Boys and I were out last night until it was over. I have nothing in the freezer from a bow kill, the boys each have one. I did take two does with rifle. The one Wednesday evening would of been mighty small a month ago, but at the season end I was grocery shopping...
I know several guys that didn't do well this season.
Dunno yet about the banquet, it's close enough to me but after being out of the country for 2 weeks and since I am self employed I may need to watch my pennies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Randy, your season sounds like my season every year for the last 2 seasons: kids fill the freezer and the ole man only gets target practice with the bow. Had I broke out the rifle instead of the bow, things would be much different but the rifle just doesn’t do it for me. The kids put two bucks (one was a spike) and one doe in the freezer but I didn’t contribute any meat this year. I did hammer a doe with the bow in AL, but the rain washed away the blood trail and I came up empty. I had some close encounters but the ball just didn’t bounce my way. Up side is that I learned a lot about the new area I’m hunting and I’m already laying the ground work for next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Seadonist said:


> Randy, your season sounds like my season every year for the last 2 seasons: kids fill the freezer and the ole man only gets target practice with the bow. Had I broke out the rifle instead of the bow, things would be much different but the rifle just doesn’t do it for me. The kids put two bucks (one was a spike) and one doe in the freezer but I didn’t contribute any meat this year. I did hammer a doe with the bow in AL, but the rain washed away the blood trail and I came up empty. I had some close encounters but the ball just didn’t bounce my way. Up side is that I learned a lot about the new area I’m hunting and I’m already laying the ground work for next season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any updates on your property thinning? Did it happen and how did it affect you guys, if so?


----------



## RandyNight

Guy at work shot this yesterday. Isn't the color little strange?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

I've been sick the past two weeks. However some nice ones being taken in an old hunting club I was in last year. Hoping to get out next week. 

Can't wait for 15 March.


----------



## Juneauhunt

RandyNight said:


> Guy at work shot this yesterday. Isn't the color little strange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!!


----------



## Daddymac

RandyNight said:


> Guy at work shot this yesterday. Isn't the color little strange?
> 
> 
> Looks like a typical gray fox to me.


----------



## Seadonist

Juneauhunt said:


> Any updates on your property thinning? Did it happen and how did it affect you guys, if so?


They haven’t cut us yet. Haven’t even started prepping the roads so it looks like it will not affect this season but I have high hopes for what it could do for next years’s results. I’ll keep you guys posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Daddymac said:


> RandyNight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy at work shot this yesterday. Isn't the color little strange?
> 
> 
> Looks like a typical gray fox to me.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I think the grays are not as plentiful here as reds. I cannot remember seeing one this color before.
Click to expand...


----------



## MossyMan

Saw one of my target bucks yesterday, an 18” wide 8 point but he had broken both of his brow tines so I passed on him.


----------



## Seadonist

RandyNight said:


> Guy at work shot this yesterday. Isn't the color little strange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty fox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Hey guys. Hope everybody is doing well. Still limited access here as I’m on my phone and it sux. I’m looking to start a lease in Warren county. 550-650 acres and 10 people at 1k a year each. It’s a bid for the property and highest bid gets it so it’s not a guarantee. We can try tho. I have 5 people now but need 5 more. If your interested shoot me a PM here and it will come to my email. I’ll get in touch with you. Thanks


----------



## RandyNight

Wanting to try the turkeys this year for first time, either gun or bow. Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Well fellas, it was a good season overall. The kids all killed, oldest got his first “buck” (spike), my daughter shot her first deer (7 point buck) and I arrowed a doe. Had a chance at a nice 8 pt in Alabama but I needed him to turn right, and he turned, you guessed it, LEFT! Oh well, it was an enjoyable moment. 

Switched gears last weekend to hog setups. Moved feeders, threw out corn, molasses and some stinky bait. Set up the green lights and put out cameras. I took the boys up and hunted Saturday morning and evening. The 5 yr old could only make it to 7 pm before having a meltdown so we packed it and headed in. Usually by this time of year, seeing hogs is practically a guarantee but I’m only getting random visits, no patterns and very little foot traffic. I can’t think of any major habitat changes around us so I’m not sure why they haven’t started showing up to corn regularly yet. Hoping they’re just a little late this year.

The boys walking back to the bike on the pipeline:









Anyone else going after the swine since deer season is done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BWT

Does anyone hunt here hunt in Choctaw County? My wifes family has some land near Ackerman, MS. They have been inviting me to hunt the past couple years, but I havent made the time for the 8 hr trip. Hows the hunting in that area?


----------



## AWeghorst

Y’all know of any deer camps around central MS, preferably Rankin County that are looking for any members? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

How's the water level in the south and hill area of the state? Was finally able to retrieve one of my climbers from a tract on a TR section here in Washington county last weekend. Bottom part of stand still under water, had to throw a half rotten log down beside tree to stand on to keep water out of boots. Saw a lot of tracks, though. I think turkey season was a bust here since most of birds behind the levee. And hunting behind the levee above my pay grade.
South delta still flooded, I am afraid some farmers will not even be able to plant beans this year. Wonder how it will affect fawn crop. Also wonder if it will do anything to CWD in Issaquena county? Concentrate deer and make it worse or wash it away or disperse the prions even more?


----------



## 1seth

We have some land right outside of yazoo city off 149 that's been under water since February and do not see us getting on it until middle of June. Been a crazy year. MS river supposed to Crest around May 18th supposed to come up another 5 foot. With this rain who knows. I think the high in 2011 for the Yazoo River was 41.6 feet. Looks like we might hit that again. Who knows.


----------



## RandyNight

I know there is a load headed for the already closed Steele Bayou gates from Washington county! My gauge topped out at 5"+, do not know what the total was for last night.


----------



## Daddymac

State games of MS archery 3D and field shoot Saturday, June 8, Time: 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. Sunday, June 9, Time: 9 a.m. to 2 p.m you can find info on the web site. looks like I will have to shoot Sunday company cookout on Saturday.


----------



## tjones1907

Still got a climber playing submarine


----------



## RandyNight

Who got drawn for gator tags? One of our 17 yo twins lucked out, his brother did last year. Also another of our group has tags.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Y'all still under water in the Delta?


----------



## RandyNight

Lower Delta still is. I went to get the last climber we had out on TR 2 weeks ago and got water in my boots. but could get to it. Had some work in Brandon on Monday, looks like water on south side of Yazoo River going down, but fields still flooded.


----------



## Barlow96

Still flooded. water is starting to go down but the last i heard all of it want be gone till November. another hunting season of no hunting the spots i normally hunt.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Wishing y'all the best.


----------



## RandyNight

*Anyone ID this thing?*

Anyone know what this critter is? Friend sent me pic, he was cleaning out a culvert. No standing water, just mud. Says it was about 18 inches long no fins or legs except for two small leg like things near the head. When he dug it up it started digging back into the mud to get away. He let it go.


----------



## Juneauhunt

^^^ Eel?


----------



## Dixiehunter

I believe it's called a Two-toed amphiuma. We have them down here in Louisiana also.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two-toed_amphiuma


----------



## ShootingABN!

Well I guess I can be marked safe from "Barry" here in Biloxi.


----------



## RandyNight

Juneauhunt, my first thought, but no fins at all on it


----------



## RandyNight

Thanks for the info, Dixiehunter. I think that is it. Wiki says it is in south MS, guess there are a few up this way in the Delta. This was almost to Ruleville.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

ShootingABN! said:


> Well I guess I can be marked safe from "Barry" here in Biloxi.


Glad to hear, I’m over in the sw side, we got a lot of rain, but that’s about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

And out 4-6" forecast has only netted 2" of slow rain here in the Delta. So far has been a relief. One my son-in-laws who is a farmer dropped his rice levee gates and some people put out sandbags. Sun shining right now, hoping we don't get any stormy weather.


----------



## ShootingABN!

RandyNight said:


> And out 4-6" forecast has only netted 2" of slow rain here in the Delta. So far has been a relief. One my son-in-laws who is a farmer dropped his rice levee gates and some people put out sandbags. Sun shining right now, hoping we don't get any stormy weather.


praying for y'all


----------



## ShootingABN!

Because of the flooding venders are pulling out of the sports show? I've never been and don't have a dog in the fight. I wonder how it's affecting people and wildlife?


----------



## Juneauhunt

ShootingABN! said:


> Because of the flooding venders are pulling out of the sports show? I've never been and don't have a dog in the fight. I wonder how it's affecting people and wildlife?


Vendors are pulling out of the show because the promoters are fighting against the pumps that could help/could've helped the affected area, people and wildlife, as far as I can tell. I'm reading up on it, but it appears that the Miss. Wildlife Federation (not a govt agency) might be an environmentalist group.


----------



## RandyNight

https://www.vicksburgnews.com/missi...ion-denies-flood-victim-a-booth-at-its-event/

https://www.wcbi.com/mississippi-de...-withdraws-mississippi-wildlife-extravaganza/

https://www.vicksburgnews.com/vendors-following-mdwfp-lead-and-dropping-extravaganza-booths/


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

I just saw where Matt Howell from Freak Outdoors, based out of McComb, decided instead of backing out of going to the show, he’s gonna go to try and raise awareness for the flood victims. Donating 100% of profits sold at the show as well as the sales online for the 3 days of the show. He made a good point in his statement, that there will be a lot of people that show up to Jackson to the Extravaganza that are unaware or uneducated about the flooding and what’s going on. He wants to be there to help spread the word and try and help raise money for the victims, which I thought was a really stand up thing to do. I’m also aware that bigger companies, such as Primos, backing out of the show will also help spread awareness for the issue as well. Either way, I’m glad to see both decisions are done to help make people more aware of the issue at hand here. I hope something can be done soon for the delta, it’s an absolute catastrophe that not many people seem to be very interested in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Anyone else here get out on opening night last night? We pulled in a 9' male. That's tiring, getting up at 5:30, working most of the day, then on the water until after 2:00 AM. We laid the gator in plastic on ice and covered with more ice to keep until this morning to cut it up. Our boat hooked 4 small ones and released before we kept this one.


----------



## RandyNight

What's happening around the Magnolia state? Boys and I have not connected yet. According to the Harvest Map on MDWFP 320 deer have been laid down in the state. Makes a guy wonder about the worth of voluntary reporting.

I did do some good Saturday, picked some flowers in the woods for the wife. Y'all might try it, it was worth it. 

Can anyone identify these? Only place I have seen them is next to the Sunflower River on one piece we can hunt.


----------



## RandyNight

And is it deer browse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Got in the stand this afternoon, saw lots of activity, but no shooter.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Passed a 3 year old 6 point at 15 yards yesterday afternoon. Good movement for all in camp.


----------



## Daddymac

Squeezed in a hunt this afternoon, took out a coyote at first stand, had a coyote run off a doe I wanted a shot at in the second stand, maybe I should just start coyote hunting.


----------



## MossyMan

Shot a decent 9 point about a week ago. Had him on camera since September and I finally got a couple days of daylight pics and moved in on him. I’ve seen deer on almost every sit but just haven’t been what I wanted to shoot for the most part. Tried to smack a coyote this evening after he ran a deer off but I couldn’t get my crap together fast enough before he bolted.


----------



## RandyNight

Yesterday walked 350 yards along an abandoned county road. Stand 100 yds in. Doe came in behind me. She under 15, I turn on platform and mud and gravel falling off boots white flag. I hear her blow several times out of sight. WALK ON GRASS NOT ROAD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Driving to Ohio today. 18yo Twins hunting all week with our older son who lives there. He say they don’t work with scent control stuff. Deer either dumber or tamer than ours. They were hanging stand and doe watching at 42. Stalked to 7 yds on small buck. Another deer watch him drag out a doe. SMH
Twins bought licenses and tags for 30 bucks. Buy license before you turn 18 you can still Hunt after your birthday, theirs October 1. If I go will be about 270 for one deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

*Not the deer's fault*


----------



## Daddymac

Ok guys, what ya seeing? East central MS is on lock down, I call it the December lull, it will kick off in the next couple of weeks, what about the rest of the state, what's happening?


----------



## bassindago

Im just south of lucedale and i have a few bucks starting to move around day break. But most everything has gone nocturnal. The few times I've had a chance to get out ive seen nothing.


----------



## smtt126

Hunting the Southeastern zone, been pretty dead from sunrise to sunset but dropped some Doe in Heat scent yesterday, wasn’t in my stand 30 minutes when a small spike came running hot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Daddymac said:


> Ok guys, what ya seeing? East central MS is on lock down, I call it the December lull, it will kick off in the next couple of weeks, what about the rest of the state, what's happening?


No doubt...east central movement is slow. I’ve seen deer almost every sit but the bucks are mostly nocturnal. I passed a 2 year old 8 point a few weeks ago but my bigger ones are not showing up until after dark. Here in the next few weeks I’m looking for that to change.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Today at midday the woods were on fire in copiah county... saw 4 bucks, 2 were chasing does and 2 were running around with their necks stuck way out. I had my bow, but if I’d had my muzzle loader I would’ve had a few shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

Hello guys. Hope everyone is doing well. Glad to see the thread is still going. I haven't been but 3 times and no shots. Only seen a couple. Got in a new camp and its 2200 acres. Lots to learn yet. Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## duckhunter92

Thanks same to you BOHO. What part of the state are you hunting?


----------



## RandyNight

Are the kills down this season? I know they are for my son's and me. We still at zero. Co worker who only admits to limiting out has only killed his second today. Neighbor landowner next to some private we hunt says his family has had very little luck here on Delta or at their club in Attala county. I have not heard of many down, but I don’t do FB either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

My best buck to date. George county MS


----------



## RandyNight

That's really a nice looking buck! 
Beautiful Christmas morning put her in the woods. Getting a little tree time while family still sleeping and before the eating begins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Shot a very nice mature 7 point this evening. I saw this buck last week but couldn’t get a shot. I had a small 8 point that I’ve passed before show up and kept looking off to his left. I grabbed my bow and stared in the direction he was looking. After about 2 minutes the bigger buck walked out of the thicket and he gave me a perfect 27 yard shot. I was pretty sure I heard him fall and I found him about 75 yards at the end of the blood trail. 

His hocks were extremely stained and I could smell where he was standing when I shot. I figure sometime next week the bucks should be getting after it...this is in the east central part of the state.


----------



## RandyNight

Hunted this morning, shot smooth under a nice buck. thought he was about at 40 but he was farther and had sight set at a little short or something my fault. He didn't spook bad, just moved out to about a 100 yards for a while. This afternoon went to a new spot and had a tall spike not yet legal for the NWR come in to an oak tree. He was looking at something for a while, finally I saw a doe moving in. He left and she got close but she was smarter than the little guy and was wary of either me in climber or the limbs I pruned lying on the ground. She moved off and the spike came back in to about 15 yards. Disappointing to miss the big buck, but nice to see deer on 2 sits on public land.
Neither buck seemed to be heavy into the rut. Washington county.


----------



## MossyMan

Whacked a bobcat this evening. Don’t matter what I’m hunting...once a bobcat or yote shows up it’s game on...


----------



## huckms

Any know where I can find Hoyt bow parts in MS for Maxxis 31


----------



## MossyMan

Check out the Hoyt website for a dealer near you (ha...that sounds like a commercial)


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Hey guys, friend of mine found this today, we walked back in and he showed me... I’m gonna day a bear did this..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Hey guys, friend of mine found this today, we walked back in and he showed me... I’m gonna day a bear did this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing not in Wesson. (I'm in Hazlehurst.)


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm guessing not in Wesson. (I'm in Hazlehurst.)


Actually, close to both of us ha, Copiah WMA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Got this nice one this afternoon. I have tons of pics of him since the start of bow season but I got focused on other deer, and since the rut is on he’s been all over the place and tough to narrow down. I just got lucky today and picked the right spot.


upload images for free


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

MossyMan said:


> Got this nice one this afternoon. I have tons of pics of him since the start of bow season but I got focused on other deer, and since the rut is on he’s been all over the place and tough to narrow down. I just got lucky today and picked the right spot.
> 
> 
> upload images for free


Awesome! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Nice buck, MossyMan! Which zone do you hunt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Seadonist said:


> Nice buck, MossyMan! Which zone do you hunt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


East Central...the bucks started moving really well around Christmas Day.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Is anybody seeing any rut activity south of Hattiesburg?


----------



## Seadonist

Hidden Danger said:


> Is anybody seeing any rut activity south of Hattiesburg?


From about the 6th to the 10th. Seems to have ended. 20 miles south of Hattiesburg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Seadonist said:


> From about the 6th to the 10th. Seems to have ended. 20 miles south of Hattiesburg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in George county and I've found one small scrape so far. The bucks I have on camera don't even have stained tarsal glands yet and the does are still with yearlings. I've been watching them all season.
Here's a buck I got during archery season.


----------



## RandyNight

RE: Special Deer Season in in the North MS CWD Management Zone 2/8-2/9

I wonder how this will shake out. I hunt some in Sunflower county. Nearest testing drop off is in Bolivar county but we cannot carry anything but deboned meat out of CWD zone. Nearest drop point in CWD zone is Malmasion which is farther away and the opposite direction of where I live in Washington county. It is mandatory that all deer taken in this special season be tested. I am afraid they will not get many samples without more drop off freezers.


----------



## MossyMan

RandyNight said:


> RE: Special Deer Season in in the North MS CWD Management Zone 2/8-2/9
> 
> I wonder how this will shake out. I hunt some in Sunflower county. Nearest testing drop off is in Bolivar county but we cannot carry anything but deboned meat out of CWD zone. Nearest drop point in CWD zone is Malmasion which is farther away and the opposite direction of where I live in Washington county. It is mandatory that all deer taken in this special season be tested. I am afraid they will not get many samples without more drop off freezers.


That was my concern when I heard about it. Good luck to them trying to police that issue...


----------



## RandyNight

Yeah, in my situation: Drive 45 minutes to hunt, last 2.5 miles down a field road so muddy I had to leave my 4 wheeler trailer there this week because one wheel wouldn't turn because of gumbo in the fender. Get out at 7:00 with a deer, get back to farm headquarters and get head off and drive maybe 2 hour round trip to drop off freezer. Quarter up deer and put in cooler which I could leave at the farm for deboning later. Looks like getting to bed about 1:00 AM. That sounds like gator hunting instead of deer hunting. 
I am all for dealing with CWD and helping, but it would be good to have a drop off point at each county extension office or some other state location.


----------



## MossyMan

I’d check with your local taxidermist and see if he’s qualified to receive samples. Sure beats driving 2 hours to a drop off point.


----------



## RandyNight

Looks like they did the logical thing and provided more drop locations.

https://www.mdwfp.com/media/news/wildlife-hunting/special-deer-season-set/


----------



## Contender01

last day of the season, watched 4 bucks chase a doe around 2 40 acre fields, this went on for over an hour.
I was able to get the biggest of the group which was my target buck this year. Killed with gun.
Pretty fun to watch.

Marion County


----------



## BOHO

Is everybody ready for oct 1?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

BOHO said:


> Is everybody ready for oct 1?


Definitely ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

Sure am...I hope we have some weather like we had today. It was nice compared to what we’ve had lately. But you know come the opener it’s gonna be 90+...


----------



## Curtdawg88

BOHO said:


> Is everybody ready for oct 1?


Ready? - Yes
Prepared? - like every year, no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Just in from shooting in the back yard. My sons were scouting the public we hunt and watched a bachelor group last evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Ready for some cooler weather, got on the tractor for a little while this afternoon before a storm put me back on the trailer, hope to start hanging stands soon. Got a practice stand in woods behind house I shoot from when I have time, and a target I'm shooting from the back porch when I have a minute.

Hope everyone has a safe and fun season.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Good to see you again this season Boho. I hope everything is going well for you and the rest of the Mississippi bow hunters. I'm in the southeast region so my season doesn't kick off until October 15 but I'll definitely be ready. I got my food plot in the ground last weekend.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Hidden Danger said:


> Good to see you again this season Boho. I hope everything is going well for you and the rest of the Mississippi bow hunters. I'm in the southeast region so my season doesn't kick off until October 15 but I'll definitely be ready. I got my food plot in the ground last weekend.



Good ole 15th. I'll be hunting WB WMA, maybe Little Biloxi. Good luck.


----------



## Hidden Danger

ShootingABN! said:


> Good ole 15th. I'll be hunting WB WMA, maybe Little Biloxi. Good luck.


I have my little food plot and the Pascagoula River Wma. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Hidden Danger said:


> I have my little food plot and the Pascagoula River Wma. Good luck to you as well.


Thanks brother.


----------



## BOHO

Hidden Danger said:


> Good to see you again this season Boho. I hope everything is going well for you and the rest of the Mississippi bow hunters. I'm in the southeast region so my season doesn't kick off until October 15 but I'll definitely be ready. I got my food plot in the ground last weekend.


 Good to see you again as well HD. We went scouting at my new camp this am. Found some great spots. We got all the bush hogging done but looks like we’re gonna wait awhile before we plant. 2 storms from the gulf headed this way.


----------



## Barlow96

I am getting ready for a trip to kentucky to start it off with sept 5-7


----------



## BOHO

Barlow96 said:


> I am getting ready for a trip to kentucky to start it off with sept 5-7


That’s awesome. Good luck. Some real brutes in Ky


----------



## bassindago

i've got to disc this weekend and plant as long as this hurricane doesn't bring to much rain. i'm hunting in vancleave ms this year. everthing else is ready


----------



## MossyMan

Ran the disc last week over the plots. Will probably try to plant in about 3 weeks.


----------



## BOHO

We were supposed to have our second work day Saturday but it looks like Laura is dumping too much rain. May still go scout and hang a couple stands if it’s not too wet. Only 34 days away.


----------



## RandyNight

Bought some forage oats and winter peas. Will I need to use some fertilizer Nov-Dec or will the peas make enough nitrogen for the oats? I read the QDMA article on winter peas.
What time of year should I plant. I am in the delta and am new to food plots. Will be disking up the ground, broadcasting seed and disking it in to cover.


----------



## BOHO

I’m not sure on the fertilizer. Most people send a soil sample to ms state and they will tell you what you need vs what your planting. I do know I wouldn’t cover it up with a disc. Your gonna bury it too deep and it’s gonna create problems. Disc your plot and out the tractor up. Drag it with a 4 wheeler With a drag to get it smooth. Then put your seed out and lightly drag it with a drag. Cover it just enough that the birds can’t get it. The. When you get a good rain on it , it should germinate. If you put seed in the deep ruts a disc leaves, it’s so deep it may be November before it comes up or it may not come up at all.


----------



## RandyNight

Hear you on not getting it too deep. Farmer friend who doesn't deer hunt is letting me hunt couple spots. He will be working up the plots, I will see what he has to cover up the seed. I grew up on a farm, but after 40 years some of it has escaped me.


----------



## BOHO

I do believe the magic day is 4 weeks from today. I got a new Mathews traverse for my bday this week. Man is it sweet. I’m a stickler for a bow being quiet and it’s the first bow I’ve ever owned that I’m not gonna put silencers on it.


----------



## BOHO

This traverse is awesome. Got it from delta outfitters in Vicksburg. Eddie and Angie and the crew there are great. I haven’t shot past 30 yards in forever and this was at 60 this am. Gonna try and get to 70 this afternoon.


----------



## MossyMan

Very nice!


----------



## BOHO

Thanks. I’m gonna recheck it at 20 and put it in the case. Gonna open with my recurve. Gotta shoot it everyday until i can get one with it


----------



## MossyMan

I hope we have some weather like we’ve had the last couple days. Been hot in the evening but nowhere near what it has been!


----------



## RandyNight

Earlier this week we were seeing velvet on cams and road kills here in the Delta. Is that normal or a bit late for the year?


----------



## Curtdawg88

RandyNight said:


> Earlier this week we were seeing velvet on cams and road kills here in the Delta. Is that normal or a bit late for the year?


I’ve seen bucks in velvet during season here in MS and known folks to kill velvet bucks here. So no I don’t think it’s late. I do think most will be shedding before the season starts though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

All the bucks I have on camera right now still have velvet. There will be a few that will still have it come the opener but a good many will have shed by then. From my experience it’s mostly the smaller bucks that will have their velvet when the season opens. It’s always been that way here in east central Ms.


----------



## ShootingABN!

nice and cool in the mornings on the coast after Sally


----------



## RandyNight

Anyone remember opening day weather like is forecast this year? Looking forward to not sweating as much.


----------



## Curtdawg88

RandyNight said:


> Anyone remember opening day weather like is forecast this year? Looking forward to not sweating as much.


2009 I remember being really nice. Not since then though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

RandyNight said:


> Anyone remember opening day weather like is forecast this year? Looking forward to not sweating as much.


It will be nice to have some fall like weather actually in the fall.


----------



## BOHO

Good luck to everyone hunting tomorrow. Be safe. I have to work but I’m gonna try and slip in a late hunt. On a side note , I have an elite pure that I’m gonna sell. If you are interested or know anybody that is, tell em to hollar at me. Thanks


----------



## MossyMan

Me and pops are going after squirrels in the morning but I’ll be either up a tree or in a blind tomorrow evening. I’ve got a couple mature deer I’m looking for but there’s also some really jacked up racks that might get an arrow if it comes by.


----------



## RandyNight

Gonna work in the morning, lumber truck due and the CNC has been acting up. But, going to hit the shop at tree climbing time and knock off a bit after lunch and hit the FWR 10 minutes from the house. Getting a few deer on my new Reveal cell cam on the private we can hunt, but it 45 minutes away.
Forage oats and winter peas coming up well in food plots from the rains last week and earlier. Threw a couple pounds of turnip seeds out, it was up the quickest. Deer getting used to new crop, tree the camera is on dropping acorns already.


----------



## MossyMan

Had a great hunt this evening. Went to a spot where there aren’t any decent trees to put a stand up so I set out a ground blind about 2 months ago. Had this buck show up at 23 yards and as I got to full draw he turned towards me so I had to hold it for what felt like an eternity. Finally I couldn’t hold it anymore and I let down. After a couple minutes he gave me the shot I wanted. The shot went through the shoulder and angled up into the spine so there was no tracking required.


----------



## Hidden Danger

October 15 can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Hidden Danger

I guess I planted at the right time. The plot is doing great.


----------



## BOHO

Congrats Mossy !! Great buck. Happy for ya brother. I got a couple good ones on camera but only got to hunt sat am. Looks like we will have a hurricane close for this coming weekend so it will be the next Friday before I get back to camp.

plots are looking good. We are starting to get a few acorns hit the ground too. I hope by the time I get back they will be falling good.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Edit


----------



## Curtdawg88

BOHO said:


> Congrats Mossy !! Great buck. Happy for ya brother. I got a couple good ones on camera but only got to hunt sat am. Looks like we will have a hurricane close for this coming weekend so it will be the next Friday before I get back to camp.
> 
> plots are looking good. We are starting to get a few acorns hit the ground too. I hope by the time I get back they will be falling good.


Awesome deer! Congrats!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

Copiah WMA, shot him from my stand, he was about 5 steps away... like he was waiting on me to come down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

I’ve seen way more of those this year than normal!


----------



## BOHO

Glad my new camp doesn’t have any snakes. Ha. Anybody don’t any good yet ? I’ve been a couple times but only seen a spotted fawn so far. Buddy of mine in Jackson has a lone wolf climber if anyone is interested. Has the hand climber. Asking half price from a new one and it’s practically new. Shoot me a pm if interested


----------



## MossyMan

Been seeing lots of deer in this one spot within 200 yards of the house but the big shooters are coming in just after shooting light. Saw 11 on Saturday with 7 being bucks...just nothing I want to loose an arrow at.


----------



## RandyNight

Shot a medium sized doe Saturday. 11 yds, she ran 45 before going down. Felt good since last 2 seasons I have only had rifle kills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

First year planting plots, so I don't know a lot about it. But I am happy with how they look. Hope the winter peas start showing up more. 








Doe I shot Saturday was near the left side of that pic. Hour and twenty minutes after I left a buck showed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

RandyNight said:


> First year planting plots, so I don't know a lot about it. But I am happy with how they look. Hope the winter peas start showing up more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doe I shot Saturday was near the left side of that pic. Hour and twenty minutes after I left a buck showed up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plot looks great! They could be hammering the peas so it looks like you don’t have any. Did you do a cage so you could tell what the uneaten growth looks like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell

What kind of acorn crop do you guys see? What is dropping on your place, and do you see this year as a heavy, medium, or light crop in your neck of the woods?


----------



## RandyNight

@Curtdawg88 I did not do a cage, good idea. I have heard they love the peas. When I walk the plots they seem to be sparse.

@mitchell Some acorns have been falling all month. The bare spot between the deer and camera in post above is from deer grazing acorns.


----------



## BOHO

Hope y’all are doing better than we are. We haven’t seen diddly squat. Except for a bunch of pics of bears. And I mean a bunch.


----------



## RandyNight

Sons have not released an arrow yet, I have the one doe in cooler. We have been seeing a good amount of deer. Was pulling up my pack yesterday about 2:00 and a yearling walks out of the thick stuff to about 10 yards from my tree and LIES DOWN. Stayed there maybe 5 minutes before it got nervous and bounced off. Never know what they will do. Seems we have been seeing plenty of movement.

What are y'all seeing on public for pressure? Seems the public we hunt some has less hunters than last year. I was expecting more with the pandemic, but here in MS I think everyone is working, (those that want to work). Anyone know how Delta National and other places closer to Jackson or the coast are being affected?


----------



## mitchell

We are still not seeing a lot of acorns. Are you guys? Bumper crop? Or lousy?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

So I been debating on going up to the delta national forest and camping/hunting for a weekend soon, but I’ve heard from numerous people that there’s a lot of thieves that ride around breaking in vehicles to steal hunting stuff.. any body had an issues there? I mean my shell usually has a stand or two in it, so I don’t know if I should lock it up with stuff inside or just leave all extras at home and leave it unlocked so they can open it to see that there’s nothing inside so they won’t break my windows haha. I have 5% tint on all my truck windows and 2 layers of 5% on my shell... they can’t just look through my windows and I just don’t want my windows busted out for basically nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

mitchell said:


> We are still not seeing a lot of acorns. Are you guys? Bumper crop? Or lousy?


I haven’t seen many at all so far. A few here and there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Acorns steady falling near my stand this afternoon. I have cell cam neat it and getting feeding pics. **** was sleeping in a crotch and woke up and started feeding when a doe was close. Guess it made enough commotion that she moved off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell

Our acorns are finally dropping. White oaks early. Does not allear
To be a bumper crop though


----------



## RandyNight

Good and bad experiences last night. I was in stand about 40-50 in woods from edge of food plot. After sundown but still in legal hours I saw a doe in food plot. Soon she came into woods and passed by me at about 20. Really was too dark but I took a shot and thought she was at 25. Deer went down and started thrashing. I knew I had spined her. First time for me, but I have only killed 8 with a bow. Got down and went to do a followup shot. Drew back and bow made a funny noise and arrow fell to the ground. It had already gotten darker and I did not see a vine hanging in front of me that obviously got between cam and string. Bow derailed, peep gone and both drawstops sheared off my HTR. While I was wondering what to do after calling my son who was hunting another spot couple miles away I heard something little ways off. Shone my light and saw a black and white kitty. Tried to make enough noise to run it off. Finally dispatched deer with blade on Leatherman. Then I thought I had lost phone in all that, but finally found it in my hip pocket where I seldom put phone.

Same time son had a small 8 ten yards in front of him he had drawn on with his recurve. He "mehed" at it because it was walking fairly quickly and it immediately ran off to about 70.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips

RandyNight said:


> Good and bad experiences last night. I was in stand about 40-50 in woods from edge of food plot. After sundown but still in legal hours I saw a doe in food plot. Soon she came into woods and passed by me at about 20. Really was too dark but I took a shot and thought she was at 25. Deer went down and started thrashing. I knew I had spined her. First time for me, but I have only killed 8 with a bow. Got down and went to do a followup shot. Drew back and bow made a funny noise and arrow fell to the ground. It had already gotten darker and I did not see a vine hanging in front of me that obviously got between cam and string. Bow derailed, peep gone and both drawstops sheared off my HTR. While I was wondering what to do after calling my son who was hunting another spot couple miles away I heard something little ways off. Shone my light and saw a black and white kitty. Tried to make enough noise to run it off. Finally dispatched deer with blade on Leatherman. Then I thought I had lost phone in all that, but finally found it in my hip pocket where I seldom put phone.
> 
> Same time son had a small 8 ten yards in front of him he had drawn on with his recurve. He "mehed" at it because it was walking fairly quickly and it immediately ran off to about 70.


God bless what an evening..... sorry for your misfortune, but happy for the good part haha.. lots of things were probably learned... better luck next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Bow is fixed, The Sportsman in Greenville did a great job. New cable, string, mods and peep. Needed no sight adjustment from where it was set. That may be normal, I don't know as I have never replaced that many parts on a bow.


----------



## Daddymac

Bumping us back to the top, alright Mississippi bow hunters show what you got 21-22 season pics or kills.


----------



## Daddymac

Two doe for me so far.


----------



## MossyMan

Ha…I’ve got a big fat zero so far…
I almost got a shot on a 4 year old 4 point last week but he caught me napping and I got busted.
Been busy with honey-do’s this week so I haven’t hunted much. I’ve seen deer-just nothing I want to shoot.


----------



## jkm97

I haven’t seen this thread in awhile. I’ve only been a couple times this year, seen deer each time but no shots.


----------



## Curtdawg88

I have enacted the 80 degree rule. I only hunt on days less than 80 degrees. The cold front we had last weekend was planting work day for the camp….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Up a tree now, 6th hunt. Only deer I have seen was a doe family last Saturday on private. Have seen nothing yet on public but my sons have. Been thermacell time in the Delta 
Have a Crüzer XC on order, will be interesting experience. Never used one before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Randy, I saw your post before I went to the woods yesterday and still forgot my Thermacell, was not too bad because I had a nice breeze until just before dark.


----------



## Juneauhunt

An awful lot of Mississippi deer will go down next weekend. 👍


----------



## tstone

Curtdawg88 said:


> I have enacted the 80 degree rule. I only hunt on days less than 80 degrees. The cold front we had last weekend was planting work day for the camp….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've started to follow this rule myself in the last few years. Dang mosquitos are terrible, and us fat boys don't like to be hot.  I have killed a couple does on a couple cooler mornings.


----------



## MossyMan

Juneauhunt said:


> An awful lot of Mississippi will go down next weekend. 👍


I expect a lot of “archery” bucks to go down when the primitive weapon season starts 🤔


----------



## Daddymac

Looks like another nice weekend weather wise for hunting in the Magnolia State, high Friday is 59 think I'm going to sneak out from work a little early and climb a tree.


----------



## Daddymac

Thought I would drag this up out of the bottom of the bucket.

How did everyone do this season? I was busy keeping the freezer full for a couple of friends that are ill and are not able hunt for themselves, ended up with with five doe and one yucky rack buck. I did keep one for myself. 😁


----------



## RandyNight

Two does and a small buck for me, but all with rifle. Disappointed with no bow success. Traveled to Ohio to visit oldest son and one of our younger boys took a buck with bow. 
One of my food plots flooded out, I think crop duster got the other one in fall burndown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Is anyone going to participate in the special velvet hunt this weekend?
I think I am going to pass on it, just have too many other things to do in preparation for the regular season.


----------



## RandyNight

I am behind on work and have a son getting married in Nov and we are working evenings and Saturdays remodeling a house for them. But from the pictures I am getting I will have to try it.


----------



## MossyMan

I’m going to pass. We’re still playing catch up with the rain we got within the last couple weeks trying to get things done. I’ve got a couple cameras over some mineral sites but that’s all. I can wait until Oct 1.


----------



## RandyNight

Sat in saddle Sat evening, saw nothing. Was fun though. IMO hunt should of been week or 2 earlier. Pics shut down shortly after September 1. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan

That’s a good one for sure.
If the season had been open when that cold front came through it would’ve been ideal.


----------



## Daddymac

Nice looking deer, hope you can catch up to him.


----------



## duckhunter92

Anybody rutting activity starting up? I'm in Natchez area and about to start going up to camp as my cameras are dead. Should have some chasing starting up?


----------



## MossyMan

Not here close to Meridian…we usually don’t see it really kick in for another couple weeks.


----------



## RandyNight

Yall see much for acorn crop this year? We're seeing hardly any in the Delta. Planted pecan trees have almost no nuts and only a few native trees have pecans. I know these trees are cyclic but all of them are off this year. Wonder what the squirrels are eating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missed mallard

I’m going to say chemical drift is playing havoc on the delta trees. On our place we haven’t seen hardly any acorns in 2 years. Pecans (domestic and wild) are almost non existent. Deer are hitting natural browse heavy. 

I’ve noticed it’s a race between the hogs and deer when the acorns fall that are around. I’m no fan of hogs so don’t care to see that. 

As far as squirrels. I don’t know overall health of the population but I did see one I nicknamed Richard. He was undoubtedly the king of the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell

Northwest Hinds county; our place and property around us had the biggest acorn crop in years.


----------



## Ruger35

May be getting in a potential lease in Woodville for next year. I am from around the BR area, anything specific to the area you MS guys could tell me to look out for? The closest and only lease I can potentially find to get in.


----------

